# Knocked Up Naughties



## Blondie

Well ladies seeing as Team Naughties has had so many :bfp: now it seems worthwhile that we get the Knocked Up Naughties up and running :happydance: so that all us graduates from Team Naughties have somewhere to chat.

So all my lovely knocked ups - welcome to our new home for us to compare bumps, symptoms etc and keep up to date with each other :)

I'll list our due dates on this first post and whether bump is blue, pink or yellow for those of us that are waiting until the birth to find out :)

AnnaMaria - EDD 1st November - Pink Bump! - Baby Anelle born 19/09/09 at 33w6d :happydance:

RaeRae - EDD 2nd November - Blue Bump! - Baby Jac born 15/10/09 :happydance:

Blondie - EDD 22nd November - Yellow Bump! - Baby Zara Alexandra born 29/11/09 :happydance:

Caitlenc - EDD 22nd November - Yellow Bump! - Baby Harper Rose born 1/11/09 :happydance:

Tori-cottier - EDD 22nd November - Blue Bump! - Baby Orry born 29/11/09 :happydance: - beating Blondie to the finishing post by about 9 hours!!

Eternal - EDD 6th December - Yellow Bump!

Topazicatzbet - EDD 23rd December - Blue Bump! - Baby Callum born 28/12/09 :happydance:

MeeMee - EDD 12th January - Baby Sienna Claire born 23/1/10 :happydance:

Flowertot - EDD 17th January - Blue Bump! - Baby Leo Daniel born 18/1/10 :happydance:

Becyboo__x - EDD 22nd January - Blue Bump!

Samzi - EDD 14th February - Pink Bump!

Freyasmum - EDD 12th April

Pipkintyler - EDD 23rd April


----------



## topazicatzbet

yay :happydance:
edd 28th Dec yellow bump for now.


----------



## Blondie

Gosh I can't believe how much my waistline is expanding now - over the last few days I'm becoming more convinced that it's less bloat and more bump as it's just not changing throughout the day. :)

Will make sure I get busy with the camera this weekend for your expert opinions :)

Now I just need to find a suitable dress to wear for a wedding in 3 weeks time - maternity stuff will be too huge then so I'm needing to find something (maybe like a maxi-dress) that will look nice but not too huge on me :)


----------



## caitlenc

Luckily the style now lends itself to pregnant women...lots of empire waist shirts and dresses out there. I'm already wearing maternity clothes:blush:!

My EDD is November 22nd, yellow bump!!!!


----------



## Blondie

Style may lend itself to pregnant women but I'm a nightmare shopper at the best of times so shopping at the moment is mission impossible :rofl: 

Ideally would just opt for a nice black dress but bridesmaids are all wearing black so will have to go for a colour. Hmmm think I will spend rest of afternoon internet shopping :happydance:


----------



## caitlenc

Ah, my favorite kind of shopping!

Hope Tori and Flower join us soon...


----------



## caitlenc

Good morning, Girls!!

So, I was wondering, are you ladies feeling very impatient? I just want to fast forward this pregnancy to a time when I feel seahorse bouncing around. Then, after I get used to that, I'd like to fast forward to my due date!:rofl:

I never knew 9 months could take so long, I just want to meet my baby...and then have a glass of wine and a guilt-free cigarette!!:rofl::rofl:

How about you ladies? Is this dragging for you as well?


----------



## Blondie

Dragging? Oh god yes!! :)

Feels like I have been at this stage now for about 2 months - just can't wait for things to start progressing. 

So looking forward to christmas and a nice drink and ciggie aswell :rofl: Already told DH that he has to stay relatively sober on christmas day as i'm getting drunk and having a real celebration :)

I suppose we are nearlly at the 15 week mark now though Caitlenc so counting down to those 20 week scans and movement etc. Hoping that once things start really developing then time will fly by :)


----------



## tori_cottier

Evening Ladies:

Well not only have you guys been busy but we've got our own new thread, how did this come about?

Blondie my due dates the 28th Nov

so how are you all?

I've just come back from My DH family home, Which to be honest (and i hope i don't sound to selfish when i say this as it's not intended) I'm a little releived about as the stress was enough for George to do back flips, and we all agreed it's not good for me, I think the whole thing has taken it out of me as I'm back to just wanting to sleep again.

So whats been happening did we manage to get anyone else over here since i left?

lot of love 

Tori and george xx


----------



## Blondie

Hi Tori

The leftovers decided that they would like to re-brand and I thought that seeing as there were a fair few of us Knocked Up Naughties now that it was time that we had a pregnancy buddies thread :) 

It must be nice to be back home - it's exhausting enough just being pregnant at the moment let alone with extra stress of everything that has happened so take care of yourself and have a nice relax now you are home :hugs:


----------



## topazicatzbet

hey tori, good to have you back. it isnt selfish at all you have to look after yourself and george.

well i ve nearly finished my second night shift 2 more to go. i hate working nights in the summer as all the kids are out playing and i cant :sleep:.
thankfully so far they have been quiet nights.

just after a little reassurance ladies. on and off all day today i have been getting these twinges in the left side of my uterus. they arent perticularly painfull, just new! its prob just stretching pains right as my uterus grows to accomodate kitten.

i cant wait til my 12 week scan for a bit more reasurance that kitten is doing ok. the worries are starting to creep back in now as im around the point my friends baby died and apart from being super tired i have no symptoms.


----------



## topazicatzbet

oh i ve just noticed, i ve moved up a box, yay im in the last box of first tri. :happydance:


----------



## Blondie

Beth - twinges seem to be a daily part of life from about 9 weeks on for me, I think it's when the baby really starts to grow in size so that uterus is undergoing some pretty intensive stretching. I'm still getting it now pretty much every day so try not to worry. It won't be long til your scan now and as you've already seen the heartbeat and baby was measuring around the right size then it's unlikely that anything will go wrong now. (I know it won't stop you worrying though as I still worried like mad - but luckily my dating scan was at 10w5d so I didn't have to wait too long for mine). :hugs:


----------



## Blondie

Hmm I really don't understand why all my clothes are tight and I look huge when I see myself but if I compare myself to photos from 3 weeks ago I still look exactly the same :( I can feel that my uterus has shifted up and my lower belly feels much harder and firmer but it just doesn't look any different. I even have a linea nigera appearing but no real bump and I'm convinced I felt some movement again last night.

I wonder when I will actually feel like I really am pregnant :)

First photo 11w5d and second 14w6d
 



Attached Files:







11w5dbump.jpg
File size: 82.1 KB
Views: 6









14w6dbump.jpg
File size: 85.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## tori_cottier

Morning ladies;

Blondie- your tummy looks fab; trust me you'll look back at this in a few weeks and wonder were your flat tummy went so enjoy it while it's still there hun ( i promptly lost mine 9 years ago with my first and learning this time not to eat everything in site :rofl:) 

I know what you mean about not feeling preganant I've just ordered a hi bebe as i've lost all my symptoms (apart from my boobies) and can't really feel george at the moment can't wait to feel him kick tho and then will rest my mind.

P.S i'm a yellow

Beth your kittens are so adorable; :happydance::happydance: Yay you for moving up on the ticker :happydance::happydance:

Caitlenc were are you?


Well as said above not really feeling any symptoms getting slight cramping which i sure is George moving about and the syst disapearing. but it still makes me worry, God i wonder when i'll stop all this worrying?

I'm going to go to the MW next week as given up smoking the second time around is harder, But my stress levels have hit the roof in the last 2 weeks and she said i shouldn't worry as she thinks all will be ok once DH gets back to normal and i stop worrying so much about him. I know it makes sense but still feel horrible smoking with little un in side me, Silly i know. 

Well hope you ladies have a lovely day i'm off to do the garden

Love 

Me and George xx


----------



## Blondie

It's strange isn't it - somehow the morning sickness was reassuring and now it's gone and there aren't many symptoms it's wierd. Though I've been having crampy stretchy feelings for a while now - just the uterus expanding so not to worried about that. Can feel this hard band on my lower stomach which I'm assuming is my uterus.

You will be able to quit smoking again Tori honey - once things settle down a bit and once you start feeling George move around you will have a constant reminder kicking you from the inside when you do :) But don't beat yourself up about it - the stress is worse than the odd cigarette :hugs:


----------



## Blondie

15 weeks today :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## flowertot

hi girls!! can i join you?

my EDD is 19th January 2010.

i'm quite confident that i'm going to be sticking around, don't think this bean is going anywhere. still getting a bit of brownish cm but i've been told not to worry as hcg still on the rise and i've seen the heartbeat. time is passing quickly up to now but think thats because i've had quite a lot going on. got another scan at 9 weeks which i'm looking forward to. 

I'm not booking in with the midwife until i'm 9.5 weeks (earliest appointment i could get). i will have had 3 blood tests and 2 scans before i've even seen her and i've already had my appointment through for my 12 week scan! 

hope you are all well. cant wait to see some bump pics x


----------



## meemee

hi everyone! its nice that thers a knocked up naughties thread now :)
my EDD is january 12th and im a yellow for the moment!
do you think any of you are going to find out the sex? im really sitting on the fence!
i get lots of twinges aswell beth, and im only just 8 weeks, its all the growing baby is doing :D


----------



## Blondie

Hi Meemee and Flowertot :)

Glad you found us over here :) and that things are going well for you both :)

I'm sat here in my office right now and thinking I would so love to be sat outside in my garden in the sun - why do weekends never seem long enough anymore :(


----------



## caitlenc

Hi girls!!:hug:

It's been a few days since I could check in, had a very busy but very lovely weekend. The weather here in the States was just fabulous the past 2 days. DH and I took my mom into New York to see abroadway show yesterday for her birthday, and on Saturday we spent the day at the local zoo and had a fantastic dinner. It was our 6 month wedding anniversary Friday, so we were using that as an exvuse to celebrate.

Tori, try not to feel bad about the smoking...I have fallen off the wagon, too, and am having a great deal of trouble stopping again. Just trying to keep it to a bare minimum at the moment.

Blondie, try not to worry about the bump, I'm sure you will pop any day now, and find yourself wishing for that gorgeous flat tummy you have!

Flower and Meemee, so glad you found us over here! meemee, we have definitely decided not to find out the sex, we want the surprise!:happydance:

Hope all you girls have a fab day!:hug:


----------



## Blondie

Hi Caitlenc

Sounds like a lovely weekend :) I always wanted to go to NY but never made it there yet.

I also slipped off the wagon when I was feeling down a couple of weeks ago and I'm in the same boat as you Caitlenc - having the odd one but finding it hard to quit completely again. Even hiding it from DH as he would be furious with me. :(


----------



## topazicatzbet

good to see you over here flowertot and meemee. 

im def going to find out what team im on. 

well im 10 weeks today so 1/4 of this pregnancy down :happydance:


----------



## Blondie

topazicatzbet said:


> good to see you over here flowertot and meemee.
> 
> im def going to find out what team im on.
> 
> well im 10 weeks today so 1/4 of this pregnancy down :happydance:

Yay :) Congrats on 10 weeks Beth :happydance: - it doesn't seem like 5 minutes ago since you got that :bfp: but bizarrely it seems like months since I got mine even though I'm only 5 weeks ahead :rofl:


----------



## Blondie

My god I am seriously freaked out by the missing Air France flight A447 - I have used this exact flight about a dozen times with work as we have an office in Rio so feeling a bit numb right now. Looks like nobody on our company was on the flight thank goodness but a couple of my friends are over there now and are due to fly back on tomorrows flight.

I'm relieved now that I'm banned from flying whilst pregnant as if not I would probably have been over there around now and another couple of times this summer.


----------



## caitlenc

Yikes, Blondie, that's pretty scary! I'm glad you're safe and sound where you are and no one you know was on that flight. It's really creepy how it just disappeared from the radar...

On a happier note, you said you thought you felt your bean a couple of times...what did it feel like? Because I might have felt mine as well, but really not sure...


----------



## flowertot

hi girls. 

I still seem to be getting the brownish cm and my sickness has eased a little. do you think i should worry about this? i know i've been told not to worry about brown blood but i can't help it. its another 2 weeks until next scan. 

on a lighter note though i had a fantastic day in the sun yesterday. went round to my mums and my brother was round with his 2 children. holly and her cousins were splashing around in a paddling pool all day.

hope all the knocked up naughties are doing well. i want to see some bump pics soon!


----------



## meemee

flowertot, my best friend had some bleeding at around 6-7 weeks which turned into brown cm and shes now 13 weeks happily and nauseously pregnant so im sure you will be good :D have you spoken to the doctor about it?

oh blondie thats kind of scary! i heard about that on the news this morning and it made me think of the tv show Lost! 

going to new york to go see a broadway show sounds awesome caitlen! i wish i could do that haha not so easy in new zealand!


----------



## Blondie

Flowertot - don't worry, if you only have a bit of brownish tinged CM and nothing else then I'm sure everything is ok. :hugs: Symptoms come and go all the time through first tri so just try and make the most of not feeling nauseous :) 

Caitlenc - it just felt like a sort of fluttery / popping feeling really low down whilst I was lying in bed. It's happened a couple of times now - it's over so fast I almost wonder whether I imagine it but it's different to that "windy" feeling you get. It's very bizarre. It's so hard to explain what it feels like as it almost feels like nothing at all but it's definitely something. :happydance: Hopefully your seahorse is making himself known to you :)

Oooh I gave in and ordered a load of maternity clothes yesterday so should be here Friday - I just got to the point where most of my clothes are tight (even though you can hardly see a difference on the photos :( ). I'm looking for a long white summery skirt though now but i can't find one anywhere :hissy:


----------



## Eternal

Hi, add me please, i am due dec 6th and i am team yellow please! thanks :D


----------



## tori_cottier

OMG Blondie you've started a really good thread about MIL on the 2nd tri page, I've been reading through it (only half way there at the moment)

My MIL has decided that she wants to come over for 2 weeks just like yours has but to be honest with you under the current circumstance's i really can't object, but prevouse to FIL passing away i had to put my foot down, My mum know's this time is completly diffrent as with Courtney i really didn't have that much support with the other half with DH she has said she can reast her mind that all will be ok and she'll leave us to it until we ask her for help, which is a relief. 
But with MIL it's diffrent and i know it sound harsh (with everything that is going on) but i really don't want her to be around me in the first 2 weeks and this is simply because i don't want to feel i have to entertain her while George needs me as well, I really do feel i'm going to be knacked by the end of the fortnight, and also delaying a huge part of the bonding process with George, As i know from last time it's not so east just to wip your boob out infront of anyone unless it's DH ( or in some case my Mum) 


Has your DH managed to keep up a strong barrier?

whats wrong with cloth nappies tho? I'm going to use them this time It'staken 6 weeks of research but I think i've found the ones i want.

:hug: for you hunny


----------



## tori_cottier

Caitlenc, Blondies right about the fluttering, It's so fast that you don't release it happened, The best way to feel it I've found is to lie on the bed flat on your back (oh doesn't it sound like the TTCing thread again :rofl:) with no sound and just wait a little, Babies tend to do more moving at night than during the day (apparently) so may be when you've gone to bed. honestly hun for the first few days you'll think you have imagined it good luck and keep us posted


----------



## tori_cottier

flowertot said:


> hi girls.
> 
> I still seem to be getting the brownish cm and my sickness has eased a little. do you think i should worry about this? i know i've been told not to worry about brown blood but i can't help it. its another 2 weeks until next scan.
> 
> on a lighter note though i had a fantastic day in the sun yesterday. went round to my mums and my brother was round with his 2 children. holly and her cousins were splashing around in a paddling pool all day.
> 
> hope all the knocked up naughties are doing well. i want to see some bump pics soon!

Hay hun, I'm really glad it's eased off for you, When i was expecting Courtney i bleed for the first 6 months and all was fine chick she's a healthy 9 year old now, 

but it's natural to worrie bloody hell look at me i must to be the worst for worrying 

But you've said it before your sure this is a sticky one and there's no better reassurance all is well than the instinces (sp?) mother nature gave us! 

you must be on :cloud9: tho as the days go on.


----------



## Blondie

Tori - DH has MIL under control for now -he understands exactly why I don't want her there luckily :) Just need to keep her at bay but I've told DH if she turns up I'm booking myself into a hotel :rofl:

Hopefully by time baby arrives things will have settled down with your MIL and you will be able to reach a compromise about visits. Must be tough at the moment but hopefully in the coming months everything will settle down. I used the whipping my boobs out in front of his mum excuse with him aswell :)


----------



## tori_cottier

Blondie said:


> Tori - DH has MIL under control for now -he understands exactly why I don't want her there luckily :) Just need to keep her at bay but I've told DH if she turns up I'm booking myself into a hotel :rofl:
> 
> Hopefully by time baby arrives things will have settled down with your MIL and you will be able to reach a compromise about visits. Must be tough at the moment but hopefully in the coming months everything will settle down. I used the whipping my boobs out in front of his mum excuse with him aswell :)

the hotel thing i have got to use!!:rofl::rofl:


----------



## caitlenc

Hi Girls!:hugs:

Welcome Eternal!:hugs:

Thanks for the advice on movement, girls...still not totally sure I felt the seahorse yet, but will keep you posted!:happydance:

Thankfully, I don't have the MIL problem, as she's in the UK and hates to fly...we will take the seahorse over to see them in February, we think.

Flowertot, brown cm is usually absolutely normal and fine, and Blondie is right about the symptoms, they come and go all the time, so try not to worry too much (I know that's impossible).

My next Doctor appointment is next week, but just a quick check...it will be strange not getting a scan this time, we have to wate until 20 weeks now to see bubs again!

Hope all you lovely ladies have a great day!:hug:


----------



## Blondie

My 16 week midwife appointment is next week aswell Caitlenc (funny that :rofl: ) - Hoping I will get to hear a heartbeat :) (Good job DH won't be there as he is freaked out by heartbeats :) )

20 week scan will be on 3rd July so only another month to wait - I'm so impatient, if I could afford an ultrasound machine I think I'd buy one :rofl:


----------



## tori_cottier

Well i have a 16 week scan on the 10th which i'm very excited about DH looked amused when i told him as we have already had 2 private ones 

and I'm waiting very patiently for my Hi Bebe to arrive bloody slow DHL is taking for ever and i need to leave at 3 (i bet any money it comes when i'm out) think i may :cry: if it doesn't come soon lol


----------



## caitlenc

Aw, I hope it comes soon, Tori! I love mine, I use it a lot now that I can find the HB so easily!


----------



## Blondie

I'd love to have a doppler :cry: but DH has such a fear of heartbeats it just wouldn't work. God knows what he will be like when I'm in labour if they have both mine and babies heartbeats on a monitor - he would probably have to leave the room and lie down :rofl:


----------



## caitlenc

What an odd phobia to have!!:rofl::rofl:

I suppose fear of a heartbeat is better than fear of blood....hopefully he won't pass out during labor!:rofl:


----------



## tori_cottier

Well, i've just rang DHL and the supplier and DHL have said it's wont come today as it's stuck in Hatfield 

I'm gutted to say the least and the supplier couldn't apologies enough 

Oh well tomorrow it is 

Blondie cant you get one and hide it?:rofl:


----------



## tori_cottier

Oh and also, they do strap a montior on you when you go into labour it's so they can monitor the baby and make sure it doesn't get too stressed, Oh me thinks your DH is going to go very white lol


----------



## Blondie

I've warned DH that there will be heartbeat monitors during labour - he asked a friend and was told that they can turn the volume down if you request it :rofl:

He is a blinkin nightmare - when we go running together I wear a heart rate monitor and it makes him feel sick just seeing me checking my heart beat. He can't even cuddle me and put his head on my chest if he can hear my heart beating :rofl:

Definitely his strangest phobia - but then again he also has a phobia of stiff yard brushes and can't cope with anyone sweeping anywhere :rofl:

Yup definitely a bit of an oddball :)


----------



## caitlenc

Hee hee! :rofl: 

My DH has a problem eating food with his fingers, it totally wigs him out! He eats french fries and pizza with a fork. He also finds it gross when I eat any kind of cold food...leftovers frighten him!:dohh:


----------



## Blondie

Finger food :rofl:

Oh dear - what are our DH's like :) I get the feeling when I'm in the delivery suite - I'll be the one supporting him :)

Hmmm this week seems to be flying by so far - it seems like the last 12 weeks have dragged on forever but this week seems to have flown - hopefully the next 5 will aswell until I get my 20 week scan.


----------



## caitlenc

From your mouth to God's ears, hunni. 20 weeks can't come soon enough!:happydance:


----------



## Blondie

I've been sat here at work this morning trying to figure out how many weeks left I have before I can start maternity leave :) Think it is 20 weeks now until I plan to finish :happydance: - That's only about 100 days of work left - might have to set myself up a ticker so I can count down the days as I am so desperate to get out of here :)


----------



## flowertot

Hello Naughties. 

Hope we are all well today. 

thanks very much to everybody for putting my mind at rest. i spoke to the Early Pregnancy Unit and they told me not to worry too. cm seems to be going back to a normal kind of colour now and i'm making to most of not feeling sick. i'm not going to worry unless i get and pink/red blood. 1 week 6 days until next scan! 

Blondie - did you feel excited about buying maternity clothes? i did when having dd. i loved looking pregnant and really missed my bump afterwards. can't wait for it to grow again. oh and i've never heard of a heartbeat phobia!

Caitlen - Glad you're finding it easier to find seahorse's heatbeat now and also i've never heard of a finger food phobia either! 

can't remember what anyone else said even though there as not that many of us. sorry! 

hi to tori, meemee and Eternal (and anyone else) 

oh, can anyone tell me how to get the knocked up naughties sig? i think its about time i changed it.


----------



## topazicatzbet

hi all, had my second midwife appointment today and had my bloods done.
next appointment is 15th july.
she rang the hospital to check i was in the system as i havent had a scan date yet and i am so should get a date through soon.
didnt bother going back to work after the appointment as we are quiet and im shattered so took some annual leave.
im so looking forward to a sleep in tom and 3 days off.


----------



## tori_cottier

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:I found the heart beat:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

All by myself :happydance::happydance:and oh my god if any of you ladies get one (sorry blondie not to make you upset or anything) listen to you tube first as i located it but throught it was my own and it wasn't it was George oh my god can't believe it i now believe George is stopping around!!!!

so happy i can't come off :cloud9:

hope your all well 

xx


----------



## tori_cottier

topazicatzbet said:


> hi all, had my second midwife appointment today and had my bloods done.
> next appointment is 15th july.
> she rang the hospital to check i was in the system as i havent had a scan date yet and i am so should get a date through soon.
> didnt bother going back to work after the appointment as we are quiet and im shattered so took some annual leave.
> im so looking forward to a sleep in tom and 3 days off.

yay your back, I couldn't see any of your post in the last few days or was that just me lol?

Hope you get some rest hun you need it by the looks of things :hugs:


----------



## tori_cottier

flowertot said:


> Hello Naughties.
> 
> Hope we are all well today.
> 
> thanks very much to everybody for putting my mind at rest. i spoke to the Early Pregnancy Unit and they told me not to worry too. cm seems to be going back to a normal kind of colour now and i'm making to most of not feeling sick. i'm not going to worry unless i get and pink/red blood. 1 week 6 days until next scan!
> 
> Blondie - did you feel excited about buying maternity clothes? i did when having dd. i loved looking pregnant and really missed my bump afterwards. can't wait for it to grow again. oh and i've never heard of a heartbeat phobia!
> 
> Caitlen - Glad you're finding it easier to find seahorse's heatbeat now and also i've never heard of a finger food phobia either!
> 
> can't remember what anyone else said even though there as not that many of us. sorry!
> 
> hi to tori, meemee and Eternal (and anyone else)
> 
> oh, can anyone tell me how to get the knocked up naughties sig? i think its about time i changed it.


Hi flowerot: I'm glad your CM is going back to normal you must of been so worried :hugs: 

the sig is 

****https://www.familylobby.com/common/tt3111808fltt.gif****

Copy and paste as normal hun and delete the ****


----------



## samzi

Just popped into say hi ladies.

:hugs:


----------



## caitlenc

Hi Samzi, hopefully you'll be joining us for good soon!:hugs:

Tori, saw on facebook that you foung the HB...isn't it amazing??:happydance:

On that note, any of you other ladies on FB??

Beth, so glad it went well with the midwife...enjoy the time off and get lots of rest!:hugs:

Flower, glad the cm is returning to normal, and that you're keeping up that PMA! I just know all is well with your bean, sweetie!:hugs:

Well, I started cleaning some of my old clothes out of the spare room closet, as it will soon become the nursery!:happydance: A bit overwhelming, though, I wonder if I'll ever fit into normal clothes again?:hissy: Anyway, came away with 2 huge bags to get rid of, and still have miles to go...thank God baby won't be here for awhile, this might take me all of my summer vacation!:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Blondie

Tori - :happydance: glad you found heartbeat :) , I'm jealous but I've resigned myself to waiting now, won't be long before I start feeling regular movements so I can hold out a bit longer. Though it's a shame you don't live near me or I'd be popping round to borrow your doppler :rofl:

Flowertot - glad you are feeling a bit more reassured, it won't be long until your next scan and then you'll be out of first tri before you know it and can start relaxing with us all in 2nd tri :)

Beth - 3 days off sounds like bliss, make the most of it :) I'm sure your scan date will be through really soon - mine arrived about 48 hours before my actual scan :)

Caitlenc - I think I'm going to have to have a wardrobe clearout and put all my size 10 clothes away for the rest of the year to make room for some maternity clothes now. Maybe I'll start it this weekend :)

Facebook - I'm Dawn Brown nee Thorpe (guard that secret with your life :rofl: ) , I don't get up to too much on there but everyone knows I'm pregnant so you won't put your foot in it if you mention it :)


----------



## caitlenc

Okay, Blondie, I've friended you!:happydance:

The weather here is awful, sooo tired of rain!:hissy: The weekend looks nice, but I have a long trip with my students Friday and class all day on Saturday, so will have to cram a weekend's worth of fun into Sunday!

I think I felt a little kick yesterday, it was like a tiny gas bubble popping, in the exact spot that I keep finding the baby's heartbeat. I couldn't stop smiling for an hour afterwards!:happydance:

Well, girls, hope you all have a fantastic day!!:hug:


----------



## samzi

hey girlies.

looky what i got

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v59/samzi/testpicture.jpg


----------



## Blondie

Oooh Samzi - fingers crossed that turns out to be what I think it is :)

Caitlenc - think I have accepted you, done it through blackberry though as work computer won't let me use facebook, but will check at home tonight :)

That sounds like you are feeling movement to me Caitlen :happydance: - I'm sure I felt some more popping whilst I was in my pilates class last night aswell :)


----------



## flowertot

tori_cottier said:


> flowertot said:
> 
> 
> Hello Naughties.
> 
> Hope we are all well today.
> 
> thanks very much to everybody for putting my mind at rest. i spoke to the Early Pregnancy Unit and they told me not to worry too. cm seems to be going back to a normal kind of colour now and i'm making to most of not feeling sick. i'm not going to worry unless i get and pink/red blood. 1 week 6 days until next scan!
> 
> Blondie - did you feel excited about buying maternity clothes? i did when having dd. i loved looking pregnant and really missed my bump afterwards. can't wait for it to grow again. oh and i've never heard of a heartbeat phobia!
> 
> Caitlen - Glad you're finding it easier to find seahorse's heatbeat now and also i've never heard of a finger food phobia either!
> 
> 
> 
> can't remember what anyone else said even though there as not that many of us. sorry!
> 
> hi to tori, meemee and Eternal (and anyone else)
> 
> oh, can anyone tell me how to get the knocked up naughties sig? i think its about time i changed it.
> 
> 
> Hi flowerot: I'm glad your CM is going back to normal you must of been so worried :hugs:
> 
> the sig is
> 
> ****https://www.familylobby.com/common/tt3111808fltt.gif****
> 
> Copy and paste as normal hun and delete the ****Click to expand...

thank you tori, i'm officially a knocked up naughty:happydance:


----------



## caitlenc

Yay, Flowertot!!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

tori_cottier said:


> topazicatzbet said:
> 
> 
> hi all, had my second midwife appointment today and had my bloods done.
> next appointment is 15th july.
> she rang the hospital to check i was in the system as i havent had a scan date yet and i am so should get a date through soon.
> didnt bother going back to work after the appointment as we are quiet and im shattered so took some annual leave.
> im so looking forward to a sleep in tom and 3 days off.
> 
> yay your back, I couldn't see any of your post in the last few days or was that just me lol?
> 
> Hope you get some rest hun you need it by the looks of things :hugs:Click to expand...

sorry hun, i had the shift pattern from hell, 4 night shifts, finished mon morning and was back for 2 long days tue wed.
i was so tired i ve done nothing today but watch greys anatomy season 1, bliss


----------



## samzi

Im not joining just yet but il be with you ladies soon... :hugs:


----------



## Blondie

We are keeping a place warm for you Samzi :hugs: got everything crossed...

I'm so sick of this rain today - weather is cold, windy and wet :( What happened to that gorgeous weather we had last week :( I've ordered loads of summery maternity wear seeing as running out of clothes and now I've got nothing warm to wear in this weather :hissy:


----------



## msmith

Hope there is room for a little one.......
I POAS when I got in from work AND......
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1688 (Small).JPG
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## jenny25

hey girls how are i see we have lines :D:D:D:D well done girls!!! well today i took an opk test yesterday i never had a line today i had a faint line so ovlulation shouldnt be far off i need some advice though how many times should i test ovulation should happen next week so how many times should i test and when is the best time too :sex: ??? i wanna hit it on a button this time im new to ovulation sticks :D:D:D xxxx


----------



## samzi

woot!!


----------



## RaeRae

Hello!! Can I come in?


----------



## topazicatzbet

welcome rae rae, glad you found us.

well i still dont have a scan date yet, but we realised yest that it is gonna be while my mum and dad are away on hol. :dohh:
my mum was gonna come with me. now im stuck as to who can come with me. dont think my sister will be able to get time off work so looks like i could be going to it alone unless i can find a friend who can get time off work. 

how much does that suck!!


----------



## Blondie

Wow I'm away for a couple of days and look what happens... :)

MSmith - congratulations :happydance: - looks like the new best of the rest thread is starting to send us some new knocked up naughties :)

Raerae - glad you found us :) Just been looking at the second tri bump photos and you are looking blooming marvellous :)

Beth - oh that's a shame about your mum being away for scan date, hopefully you can find someone to come with you though if not I'm sure you will be fine alone - if I was nearer I'd offer to come and keep you company :)


----------



## Blondie

16 weeks for me today :happydance: (and that means for Caitlen aswell :) ) and whatever baby is up to in there I wish it would stop - ouch ouch ouch ouch ouch

I'm not sure what it is doing but it feels like someone is pulling on my belly button from the inside - it happened about 5 times last night (lasting a couple of seconds each time) and it's happened a couple of times today. I think uterus must be pushing on a nerve or something but it's blinkin painful - really hope that isn't what kicks feel like as I thought it was supposed to feel nice :)


----------



## samzi

:hugs:

i did another ic today and the line showed :happydance: they werent a dud batch after all :lol:


----------



## flowertot

Hello Ladies!

Hope you have all had a nice weekend. 

Looks like we are going to have a couple of newbies soon. samzi and msmith. its so exciting for them. 

hey Rae Rae hope everything is ok with you. 

i hope you are able to find someone to go to your scan with you beth. can't believe you've not had your appointment yet.

going to have a little look at the ttc thread now, see whats going on with them.


----------



## Blondie

Glad that you are still getting nice lines Samzi - fingers crossed things keep going ok for you :)


----------



## msmith

Hi All,
I am tentatively venturing over here. Still very early days. VERY excited (understatment). I have done 2 tests from Tescos which both came up with lines within the 3 minute limit, but might go and buy a clear blue where the word 'pregnant' actually comes up. Think this may be the only way I actually believe it.
So..... the chilled out approach does seem to work. :rofl: 
We have not told anyone yet but are seeing friends next week who will definitely guess when I am not drinking!! I think we will tell our close friends and parents pretty soon as I know I will want their support if anything goes wrong.
Well, it is good to be over here with you.
:hugs:


----------



## flowertot

Welcome msmith. so nice to have you here :hugs:


----------



## caitlenc

Hi Girls!!!

raerae, so glad you found us! How are you doing?:hugs:

Blondie, happy 16 weeks, bump buddy!! :happydance: Hopefully the weather will get better soon so you can wear your cute new clothes!

Samzi and Ms Smith, so great to see you guys over here!:hugs:

Beth, I wish I lived nearby, I'd be at that scan with you if I could. It will be amazing wether you're alone or with someone, though.:hugs:

Flower, how are you feeling??

:hug: to anyone I missed!!


----------



## RaeRae

Congratulations everyone getting bfp's!! It's all very exciting!

I can't believe I'm 19 weeks now. It seems to have gone so fast! I was only 4 weeks when I found out and now I have this massive bump! I've decided the baby has fetal insomnia or something because I'll feel it maybe once or twice in the day and from about 10pm I'll start feeling a lot. To be honest I'm still very nervous and wish I was feeling a lot more. I still haven't heard the heartbeat or anything so I might ask about it in clinic tomorrow.

I've got my next scan on the 23rd of June. That's the biggie. I'll be 21 +1 then so I just hope everything is ok! It's mad to think I'm probably half way through the pregnancy now coz I had to have Zoe at 38 weeks. It has gone so fast.

How is everyone feeling?? Any scans coming up I can have a nose at lol


----------



## flowertot

caitlenc said:


> Hi Girls!!!
> 
> raerae, so glad you found us! How are you doing?:hugs:
> 
> Blondie, happy 16 weeks, bump buddy!! :happydance: Hopefully the weather will get better soon so you can wear your cute new clothes!
> 
> Samzi and Ms Smith, so great to see you guys over here!:hugs:
> 
> Beth, I wish I lived nearby, I'd be at that scan with you if I could. It will be amazing wether you're alone or with someone, though.:hugs:
> 
> Flower, how are you feeling??
> 
> :hug: to anyone I missed!!

i'm doing well thanks Caitlen. i've done loads of cleaning today and have made a nice cottage pie for dinner. 

i cant wait to get a bump. i'm hoping that it shows earlier with this being my second. my belly is sticking out but its just bloat. 

Oh and i've got a scan in 9 days Rae Rea, i'm counting down!


----------



## samzi

hey rae, good to see you :hugs:


----------



## Blondie

Hmmm non-bump update for you :rofl:

ok so story so far

11w5d
https://i594.photobucket.com/albums/tt21/blondiedawn/11w5dbump.jpg

14w6d
https://i594.photobucket.com/albums/tt21/blondiedawn/14w6dbump.jpg


and finally with a massive bump ;) 16w1d
https://i594.photobucket.com/albums/tt21/blondiedawn/16w1dbump.jpg

Really can't figure out why non of my clothes fit me anymore when looking at the photos there is pretty much no bump whatsoever :rofl:


----------



## samzi

hehe well i can definetly see a difference in the pics ;)


----------



## Blondie

samzi said:


> hehe well i can definetly see a difference in the pics ;)

Thanks Samzi - the only difference I can see is the clothes I'm wearing :rofl:


----------



## samzi

:rofl:

theres def a little difference :p

maybe your one of those people who shows huge a bit later on x


----------



## topazicatzbet

hey rae rae, im still waiting for my 12 week scan date. well i ve had lots of offers from work mates to go with me for my scan so im sure i will be able to find someone to go with, just feel sorry for my mum missing out on it.

blondie, love the bump.

cant wait for your scan flowertot.


----------



## RaeRae

Yay!!!! I love looking at scan pics I'm such a gimp.


----------



## samzi

roll on scan piccies!


----------



## littlebabyboy

sorry girls, just wondering whats team naughties? those who were wwt but actually ttc and got pregnant?? just guessing!!


----------



## Blondie

littlebabyboy said:


> sorry girls, just wondering whats team naughties? those who were wwt but actually ttc and got pregnant?? just guessing!!

Hi littlebabyboy :)

We were all formerly part of Team Naughties whilst TTC - most of us started TTC back in January time and a team was set up way back then. The team sort of evolved a bit with a couple of spin offs, we became Team Naughties - The Leftovers and just recently the TTC'ers have rebranded again and become Team Naughties - Best of the Rest. Once the ladies get their :bfp: then they tootle on over here to become Knocked Up Naughties :)

I'm not sure whether I can really remember why it was called Team Naughties - probably something to do with it being the "Naughties" decade :rofl: - maybe one of the other ladies can remember?


----------



## samzi

morning ladies

got my pos on digi this morning

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v59/samzi/digi.jpg


----------



## Blondie

samzi said:


> morning ladies
> 
> got my pos on digi this morning
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v59/samzi/digi.jpg

Can't see photo Samzi but I pretty much know what it will look like :)

Congratulations :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## caitlenc

Yay Samzi! Isn't that digi a beautiful thing?:happydance::happydance:

Blondie, loving the bump, I definitely see a difference! I will have to post another pic to the bump section soon, I'm just so big that it's embarrassing, so I've been avoiding it! I think I'm carrying all of your baby weight for you!:rofl::rofl:

Beth, glad you'll have company at your scan! How are the kitties? Any new pics for us?

Flower and RaeRae, hope you're feeling good.:hugs:

Where's Tori and Ms Smith? :hug: to you both, and to anyone else I missed!


----------



## topazicatzbet

looks great samzi, you got your holiday baby after all. :happydance: broken elbows as well :dohh:


----------



## caitlenc

Well, now for my update!

Had my 16 week appointment yesterday. Heard seahorse's HB (a bit anticlimactic since I listen to it several times a week! :rofl:). It measured in the 140's, which Doctor said was "perfect". My uterus is the right size, and my first round of screening bloodwork came back great. My chance for down's syndrome is 1 in 6001, and my chance for Trisonomy is 1 in 18,000. They took more blood for the quad screen, which is the second part of this test. They'll combine the results to give me a final number, but Doctor said my numbers were "fantastic" so far!:happydance::happydance:

Best part is, I scheduled my 20 week scan for July 7th, so four more weeks until we see our Seahorse again!:happydance::happydance:

Anyway, feeling good these days, although I still get tired easily. I *think* I've been feeling some movement, but am still not totally sure. Can't wait to get a good, swift, unmistakable kick to the kidneys!:rofl::rofl:


----------



## caitlenc

RaeRae, just saw your bump pic in second tri, you look amazing!!!:happydance:


----------



## Blondie

caitlenc said:


> Well, now for my update!
> 
> Had my 16 week appointment yesterday. Heard seahorse's HB (a bit anticlimactic since I listen to it several times a week! :rofl:). It measured in the 140's, which Doctor said was "perfect". My uterus is the right size, and my first round of screening bloodwork came back great. My chance for down's syndrome is 1 in 6001, and my chance for Trisonomy is 1 in 18,000. They took more blood for the quad screen, which is the second part of this test. They'll combine the results to give me a final number, but Doctor said my numbers were "fantastic" so far!:happydance::happydance:
> 
> Best part is, I scheduled my 20 week scan for July 7th, so four more weeks until we see our Seahorse again!:happydance::happydance:
> 
> Anyway, feeling good these days, although I still get tired easily. I *think* I've been feeling some movement, but am still not totally sure. Can't wait to get a good, swift, unmistakable kick to the kidneys!:rofl::rofl:


Glad your 16 week appointment went ok - mine is tomorrow and I'm really really hoping I get to hear the heartbeat as not heard it yet at all (just seen it on screen at scans). :)

I'm still on the "is it/ isn't it" feeling with movements Caitlen - can't wait for that unmistakeable movement either - hopefully it won't be too long now :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

thats fab news cait. :happydance::happydance:

good luck for tom blondie.

i cheated and looked up my bloods at work and all were ok. no hiv or hep b :happydance: and rubella is ok.


----------



## Blondie

topazicatzbet said:


> thats fab news cait. :happydance::happydance:
> 
> good luck for tom blondie.
> 
> i cheated and looked up my bloods at work and all were ok. no hiv or hep b :happydance: and rubella is ok.

:rofl: nice one beth - wish I could look up mine but pretty sure they will all be ok as they would have contacted me before now if they weren't surely.

We've decided not to have chromosone testing done so will have to let midwife know that tomorrow - I just couldn't decide whether to or not so in the end I'm just going with nature.


----------



## RaeRae

caitlenc said:


> RaeRae, just saw your bump pic in second tri, you look amazing!!!:happydance:

I love you for always


----------



## RaeRae

Blondie said:


> littlebabyboy said:
> 
> 
> sorry girls, just wondering whats team naughties? those who were wwt but actually ttc and got pregnant?? just guessing!!
> 
> Hi littlebabyboy :)
> 
> We were all formerly part of Team Naughties whilst TTC - most of us started TTC back in January time and a team was set up way back then. The team sort of evolved a bit with a couple of spin offs, we became Team Naughties - The Leftovers and just recently the TTC'ers have rebranded again and become Team Naughties - Best of the Rest. Once the ladies get their :bfp: then they tootle on over here to become Knocked Up Naughties :)
> 
> I'm not sure whether I can really remember why it was called Team Naughties - probably something to do with it being the "Naughties" decade :rofl: - maybe one of the other ladies can remember?Click to expand...

I remember setting up the original thread which seems like a million years ago!! Basically in January there was a thread for women in their first month of trying. When we were going into our 2nd cycle we decided we should make a team so we could all keep track of how we were doing. We decided to become Team Naughties because we were trying for babies in the Naughties and you have to do naughty stuff to get pregnant haha!!

It was originally meant for people who had started trying in January but we were all too nice and wanted anyone who asked to join in coz it was good to have the support really. I'm really glad it's still going. It's been a great help to a lot of us here I think.


----------



## caitlenc

RaeRae said:


> caitlenc said:
> 
> 
> RaeRae, just saw your bump pic in second tri, you look amazing!!!:happydance:
> 
> I love you for alwaysClick to expand...


:rofl::rofl::rofl: You're so cute!


----------



## msmith

Evening Ladies,
Well, I did a Clear Blue digital like Samzi today. Just wanted to make sure. AND hurrah, it cam back with the word 'pregnant' and 2-3 weeks since conception. VERY PLEASED all over again.
Feeling ok. Occasional symptoms. Just wondering though if white CM is normal? Sorry TMI.

Went to the GP yesterday for the 1st appointment and to get me on the system with the midwife. I have learnt so much on her that I felt I knew more than what the GP told me :rofl:
The midwife will make contact with me in the next 5 weeks and then arrange our first scan. Can't wait.

Sorry that I have not done individual messages but have to dash.
catch up soon.
:hug:


----------



## caitlenc

Okay girlies, here's my 16 + 2 bump pic. You can see that in comparison with Blondie, I fall at the OTHER end of the spectrum!:rofl::rofl:

https://i676.photobucket.com/albums/vv127/Caitlenc/P1000594.jpg

Be kind, girls, I'm a bit of a heffalump!:blush:


----------



## caitlenc

msmith said:


> Evening Ladies,
> Well, I did a Clear Blue digital like Samzi today. Just wanted to make sure. AND hurrah, it cam back with the word 'pregnant' and 2-3 weeks since conception. VERY PLEASED all over again.
> Feeling ok. Occasional symptoms. Just wondering though if white CM is normal? Sorry TMI.
> 
> Went to the GP yesterday for the 1st appointment and to get me on the system with the midwife. I have learnt so much on her that I felt I knew more than what the GP told me :rofl:
> The midwife will make contact with me in the next 5 weeks and then arrange our first scan. Can't wait.
> 
> Sorry that I have not done individual messages but have to dash.
> catch up soon.
> :hug:

Yay MsSmith!!!!!:hug:


----------



## samzi

aww, woo cait love the bump! :happydance:


----------



## Blondie

msmith said:


> Evening Ladies,
> Well, I did a Clear Blue digital like Samzi today. Just wanted to make sure. AND hurrah, it cam back with the word 'pregnant' and 2-3 weeks since conception. VERY PLEASED all over again.
> Feeling ok. Occasional symptoms. Just wondering though if white CM is normal? Sorry TMI.
> 
> Went to the GP yesterday for the 1st appointment and to get me on the system with the midwife. I have learnt so much on her that I felt I knew more than what the GP told me :rofl:
> The midwife will make contact with me in the next 5 weeks and then arrange our first scan. Can't wait.
> 
> Sorry that I have not done individual messages but have to dash.
> catch up soon.
> :hug:

Yay Msmith :) 

As for the CM - oh yes get used to it as you will be seeing a LOT more of that over the next few months :rofl: - right now in second tri it just seems to be getting more and more.


----------



## Blondie

caitlenc said:


> Okay girlies, here's my 16 + 2 bump pic. You can see that in comparison with Blondie, I fall at the OTHER end of the spectrum!:rofl::rofl:
> 
> https://i676.photobucket.com/albums/vv127/Caitlenc/P1000594.jpg
> 
> Be kind, girls, I'm a bit of a heffalump!:blush:

I love your bump Caitlen - definitely a proper baby bump there :)


----------



## RaeRae

Awww lovely bump caitlen x


----------



## caitlenc

Aawww, thanks girls!:blush: You guys are so sweet and supportive!:hugs:

Blondie, good luck at the doctors! Hope you hear the HB!:hugs:

Samzi and MsSmith, how are you both feeling?

:hug: to everyone else!

Well, today I am treating myself to a manicure and pedicure, as i feel a bit like I need some pampoering. Can't wait!

Have a fab day, girls!!:hug:


----------



## Blondie

Hiya

Bit disappointed as didn't get to heartbeat :cry: they don't check until after 20 weeks apparently so got another 5 weeks now to wait until my next appointment with her. Though she did say consultant might listen to it in a couple of weeks time when I go to see him at the hospital about my dvt history so fingers crossed.

Everything else all ok though so just back to waiting now :(

Wish some of you girls with dopplers lived nearby so I could pop across and borrow it :)


----------



## samzi

im good thanks cait :) seem to have started getting lots of yellowy cm today, so im guessing that mucus plug forming?


----------



## caitlenc

Hop on a plane, girlie...!


----------



## flowertot

You have a lovely bump Caitlen. you actually look very pregnant. i hate the in between bit were people cant tell if your pregnant or just eaten too much. 

i remember when i have having DD i was having lunch in my local pub and i saw someone i knew and told her i was pregnant and she said she just thought id put on weight! i was about 19/20 weeks then and was really upset! 

there is certainly no mistaking that you're pregnant and gorgeous!


----------



## caitlenc

Aw, thanks Flower! xo


----------



## tori_cottier

OMG Congrates Smazi and Msmith and welcome over so excited for you both!

Blondie your bump looks lovely hunny nothing wrong with it, I just wish mine was as small to be honest, How did the Appointment go?

Caitlenc i can understand your bump, mine is huge and to be honest with you i'm now thinking how big will i get before i pop? :rofl: But your's looks so perfect!

Raerae Welcome to mad house hun, Your bump looks swell x


----------



## tori_cottier

Blondie said:


> Hiya
> 
> Bit disappointed as didn't get to heartbeat :cry: they don't check until after 20 weeks apparently so got another 5 weeks now to wait until my next appointment with her. Though she did say consultant might listen to it in a couple of weeks time when I go to see him at the hospital about my dvt history so fingers crossed.
> 
> Everything else all ok though so just back to waiting now :(
> 
> Wish some of you girls with dopplers lived nearby so I could pop across and borrow it :)


Owwww hun i'm so sorry chick, Are you sure you couldn't just hire one and tell DH that he doesn't have to listen? if i was up north soon i would bring it with me but i'm nbot sure when i will be there next :cry:


----------



## tori_cottier

Well ladies i have been for my dating scan with the NHS and they have put me to 16w3d so you girls are not alone with your date of the 22 Nov, was talking to DH and i got a little freaked out as 3 of us on the same date how weaird, 

Sore George tho and he's a stunner honestly i'm being truthful here i think he's the next big thing for the catwalk :rofl:


----------



## samzi

wow tori thats fab!! :happydance:

omg 3 on the same day and from team naughties - how spooky!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

cait love the bump!

wow i cant believe all 3 of you are due on the same day.

still no scan date for me and i spoke to a pharmacist today at work whos wife didnt get her 12 week scan until 16 week :dohh:

im gonna go insane waiting, im already starting to stress that all is not well cos i dont feel pregnant.


----------



## Blondie

caitlenc said:


> Hop on a plane, girlie...!

If I wasn't banned from flying I would be very tempted :) :rofl:


----------



## Blondie

tori_cottier said:


> Well ladies i have been for my dating scan with the NHS and they have put me to 16w3d so you girls are not alone with your date of the 22 Nov, was talking to DH and i got a little freaked out as 3 of us on the same date how weaird,
> 
> Sore George tho and he's a stunner honestly i'm being truthful here i think he's the next big thing for the catwalk :rofl:

:happydance: :happydance:

I can't believe we are all due on the 22nd November :) That is really spooky - wonder which one of us will pop first? I have a feeling Caitlen will be first followed by Tori and I will end up 2 weeks overdue and being induced on Friday 4th December :) (Now if that prediction comes true I will really freak myself out :rofl: )


----------



## samzi

im so excited for you girls :wohoo::happydance:


----------



## Blondie

topazicatzbet said:


> cait love the bump!
> 
> wow i cant believe all 3 of you are due on the same day.
> 
> still no scan date for me and i spoke to a pharmacist today at work whos wife didnt get her 12 week scan until 16 week :dohh:
> 
> im gonna go insane waiting, im already starting to stress that all is not well cos i dont feel pregnant.

Don't worry about not feeling pregnant Beth - at 11 weeks symptoms pretty much vanish and you are left in no mans land, I'm still feeling like that :( BUT you have had nothing to indicate that things aren't 100% ok so I doubt anything will be wrong :hugs: 

Hopefully that scan date will come through any day soon - have you tried ringing up the antenatal ward and asking whether an appointment has been made for you yet as you're concerned your post has been going missing recently and you might have missed the appointment?


----------



## tori_cottier

topazicatzbet said:


> cait love the bump!
> 
> wow i cant believe all 3 of you are due on the same day.
> 
> still no scan date for me and i spoke to a pharmacist today at work whos wife didnt get her 12 week scan until 16 week :dohh:
> 
> im gonna go insane waiting, im already starting to stress that all is not well cos i dont feel pregnant.

Beth hun i really didn't have that many symptoms at your stage and the only reassurance for me was POAS which lead to whole new worries as you can remember,

In fact i have got off likely this time and didnt suffer as mch as Blondie or Caitlenc apart from being tired.

Please don't worry but understand if you do as i can still remember being stuck in limbo!

:hug: to you xx


----------



## tori_cottier

Blondie said:


> tori_cottier said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies i have been for my dating scan with the NHS and they have put me to 16w3d so you girls are not alone with your date of the 22 Nov, was talking to DH and i got a little freaked out as 3 of us on the same date how weaird,
> 
> Sore George tho and he's a stunner honestly i'm being truthful here i think he's the next big thing for the catwalk :rofl:
> 
> :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> I can't believe we are all due on the 22nd November :) That is really spooky - wonder which one of us will pop first? I have a feeling Caitlen will be first followed by Tori and I will end up 2 weeks overdue and being induced on Friday 4th December :) (Now if that prediction comes true I will really freak myself out :rofl: )Click to expand...

I know how freaky honestly when she said the first thing we had to check was your ticker :rofl: DH is starting to realise how important you guys are to me, 

If your prediction comes true i'm going to put you up for the next mistic meg :rofl:


----------



## tori_cottier

Morning ladies

settle down to the fact i'm 16w4d gone honestly you'ld think they had told me George was coming tomorrow the way i reacted as i went into a whole new frenzy of needing everything done now before George is born :rofl: The women who did the scan did say he was going to be a big one which is good but bloody hell i hope he's not to big (really got to stop saying he as he could be a she :rofl: )

I'm so very excited now and can't wait until november 

I have finaly accepted i need to come off smoking instead of being in deniel about "i will be able to give up again" so we now have a action plan of getting me off the nicorette gum (which i have been on for 4 years now and can't bloody get of the sudding thing) and also the nasty cigs so i have set my date of giving up completly on next tuesday (don't know why tuesday but it's a date) and they are putting me on patches and i have to go once a week to see the doctor as they need to monitor my blood pressure while they do it, this had to be done without DH knowing as he really would start to blame himself if i told him, But he understands about the gum as he has been nagging me for so long time now to get off them!

So yay me for taking that step may need a little help from you girls but hoping it will be plain sailing fingers crossed

Love me and George


----------



## topazicatzbet

Blondie said:


> tori_cottier said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies i have been for my dating scan with the NHS and they have put me to 16w3d so you girls are not alone with your date of the 22 Nov, was talking to DH and i got a little freaked out as 3 of us on the same date how weaird,
> 
> Sore George tho and he's a stunner honestly i'm being truthful here i think he's the next big thing for the catwalk :rofl:
> 
> :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> I can't believe we are all due on the 22nd November :) That is really spooky - wonder which one of us will pop first? I have a feeling Caitlen will be first followed by Tori and I will end up 2 weeks overdue and being induced on Friday 4th December :) (Now if that prediction comes true I will really freak myself out :rofl: )Click to expand...

he he that would be cool cos the 4th dec is my birthday


----------



## caitlenc

Wow, ladies, you have been busy!!

Tori, the change in due date is really cool, I love that we're all due at the same time! Blondie, I wonder if your prediction will come true....I'd love to go a bit early!:happydance:

Beth, try not to worry about no symptoms, it sounds to me like you are having a smooth pregnancy, which is a great thing! I can understand your impatience, though, I don't know how you ladies wait for these scan appointments. We just call and schedule our own!:hug

Oh, Tori, yay to you for quitting the cigs! I still haven't been able to do that successfully.

:hug: to all I've missed!

Well, girls, nothing to report over here. Just busy with work, as the school year is wrapping up. My father and stepmom are coming to stay with us on Tuesday, so must get to cleaning the house!!

Have a fab day, ladies!:hugs:


----------



## samzi

hey ladies

had some cramps today and got worried :( also not been feeling as sick so i worried cos of that too! AND i cant go to the toilet anymore :cry: no wonder i have cramps!!!


----------



## caitlenc

Ah, Samzi, welcome the the joys of early pregnancy!


----------



## samzi

:lol:

well i take it back about the sick, im feeling nauseas almost all the time now :happydance:


----------



## tori_cottier

samzi said:


> :lol:
> 
> well i take it back about the sick, im feeling nauseas almost all the time now :happydance:


Yay smazi thats good (god listen to me revealing in your nausea :rofl: )


----------



## msmith

Evening,

How great that you 3 are all due on the same day-a race to the finish!! :rofl:

Sorry you are feeling so sick Samzi.
Today I have not noticed too many symptoms. I know what you mean Beth some days I wonder if I am actually pregnant.
The midwife called today-hurray, and she is coming to see me in 3 weeks after she gets back from her holidays. These next few weeks may drag more than the 2ww.
Good luck ladies for giving up the ciggies.
:hug:


----------



## samzi

well i had my first baby brain moment before :rofl:


----------



## topazicatzbet

well i think kitten must know mummy needed some reassurance, all day today i ve had twinges so i think little one is having a growth spurt.

im all sorted if my scan date does end up being in the next two weeks while mum is on hol, i asked one of my best friends if she wasnt working would she come with me and she said she would skive if she is working. just need a bloody date now.


----------



## Blondie

:) Just had my hair done, took 2 and a half hours because I have so much of it but it's nice not to have roots anymore :happydance:

Samzi - yay for your nausea :rofl:

Beth - I'd ring up and ask when your scan appointment is as you should have heard by now :)


----------



## flowertot

evening naughties. 

Blondie - woo hoo about getting your hair done. having roots is not a good look :rofl: 

beth - glad you have been feeling the twinges. kitten must be growing very well. 

samzi - welcome to the sick club. even though its horrible, its also nice if you know what i mean :rofl: 

well on the subject of sickness i've had a very bad day today. so bad that DH had to take Holly to his mums for the day because i could only get out of bed to run to the bathroom to vomit. i hope i don't feel this bad tomorrow. i seem to have a few good days and think maybe its getting better then it hits me even worse. on the bad days i can't even eat. i hope it gets better soon.

on a lighter note only 6 days until our next scan :happydance:

hi to everybody else. will pop back in soon x


----------



## Blondie

Wow Flowertot - just realised you are 8w3d already - that has flown by :) (ok to you it has probably dragged like mad :rofl: )

Nausea and sickness is supposed to be a sign of a nice intelligent baby so enjoy :) It won't be much longer until it starts to vanish and then you will just start worrying because you don't feel crap anymore :rofl:


----------



## caitlenc

Hi Girls!

Beth, I remember getting pulling and twinging at exactly the same time as you...I agree it must be a growth spurt. Yay Kitten!!:happydance:

Blondie, I'm getting my roots done tomorrow, can't wait! It makes you feel so much better!

Flower, sorry you're feeling so crap, but glad your scan is coming up! 

Samzi, my baby brain is getting out of control...I can barely remember my name!:rofl:

MsSmith, hopefully the weeks until your appointment will fly by! I find things dragging these days, can't wait to feel strong kicks.

:hug:to anyone I missed!


----------



## caitlenc

Listened to the seahorse this morning...DH was getting nervous because I couldn't find it at first. Turns out the baby seems to have moved up towards my belly button quite a bit! :happydance: He was swimming and kicking around in there, happy as a clam!

We are heading out to my mom's house in Long Island for the weekend, although the weather here has been awful, very rainy. But it should clear up a bit tomorrow, I hope.

Had to work until 9 last night, and couldn't fall asleep for ages when I got home, so veerrry sleepy today!:sleep:

Hope all you ladies have a fab day!:hug:


----------



## Blondie

OMG :happydance: :happydance:

Just sat here at home by myself reading a pregnancy magazine my sister gave me with my feet up and I felt definite movement :)

I can't stop grinning and had to get on here asap - it's happened about ten times now in last half hour and feels just like someone tapping away at me just above my knicker line and slightly to the right.

I started giggling and baby must have liked me chuckling as it kicked some more.

OMG there is a real baby inside me - sorry can't stop grinning now :)


----------



## flowertot

Hope you have a lovely weekend away Caitlen. 

blondie - i bet you're so happy that you can feel your baby move. now you can look forward to it getting stronger and stronger as the weeks go by and even be able to see your belly move in a few more weeks! 

well had another day of bad sicknss but DH has been at home all day so he has done everything from the weekly food shopping to cleaning and cooking dinner. he's in my good books today but i will probably hate him tomorrow (hormones going a bit mad too at the moment). 

i'm sure my good days will be back soon. its true that i'm taking a strange comfort in feeling horrible though :rofl:


----------



## topazicatzbet

Blondie said:


> OMG :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> Just sat here at home by myself reading a pregnancy magazine my sister gave me with my feet up and I felt definite movement :)
> 
> I can't stop grinning and had to get on here asap - it's happened about ten times now in last half hour and feels just like someone tapping away at me just above my knicker line and slightly to the right.
> 
> I started giggling and baby must have liked me chuckling as it kicked some more.
> 
> OMG there is a real baby inside me - sorry can't stop grinning now :)

:happydance::happydance::happydance: cant wait to feel that myself


----------



## Blondie

Happy weekend ladies :)

Well baby was having a few more movements last night whilst I was lying in bed watching tv and then it was moving again this morning whilst I was lying in bed watching Saturday Kitchen (a saturday morning ritual in our house :) )

Haven't felt it yet this evening but the pattern seems to be that I feel it when I'm sitting down with my feet up so will have to do that soon and see if it wants to play :)

So strange - trying to explain it to DH but it's just impossible to explain what it feels like :)

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend?


----------



## flowertot

Glad you're enjoying feeliung baby move blondie. 

its so quiet on here gthis weekend.

well like i said my good days are back. felt ok yesterday and today too but had a bit of a fainting drama earlier. i had spells of fainting with dd but it didn't start so early! hoping it was just a one off or that it has to do with the fact that i've not been eating very well when i was ill. 

hope you all had a nice weekend x


----------



## Blondie

It has been quiet on here over the weekend hasn't it :) Must be due to Caitlen being away in Long Island :)

Well we spent yesterday decorating our bedroom - ok so we painted the basecoat over 2 of the main walls before we decided that we are just going to get a decorater in to finish it as it's too much work and we are both sick of spending our weekends gardening, cleaning and then painting. :rofl: So now I just need to find a decorator to come and finish it for me :)

Baby has been doing cartwheels all weekend - so strange, am just about getting used to it now - it was moving whilst I was driving into work this morning and it still makes me giggle whenever I feel it :)

Can't believe I'm now over 17 weeks :) The last couple of weeks seem to have flown by :)


----------



## samzi

hi ladies.

aww blondie, thats fab you feeling bubs :happydance:

i went to drs this morning - nout much happened, notes put on the system, blood pressure taken, midwife form given. ive filled it in but im not giving it in until mc date from december has passed. so just over a week to go and then midwife will be in touch between 8 and 10 weeks.

no early scan but thats ok, just hope and pray this sticks good and proper!!!


----------



## samzi

oh can someone put me on the list on front page pls?

EDD 9th Feb :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

hi all, hope your all well.

well i finally got through to the ultrasound department and they say they havent had a referal for me. WTF.

the midwife rang them up 2 weeks ago to check i was on the system ans they said yes but now they are saying they havent recieved the card.

i ve rung the gp and the receptionist is supposed to be ringing me back, but the midwife is only in on wednesdays so bet nothing will get done til then.
they better put it down as urgent!!! im not a happy bunny.


----------



## caitlenc

Hi Girls!!

Blondie, that is so exciting that you're feeling the baby!! :happydance: I am still waiting for that moment when I am absolutely sure it's the Seahorse making itself known...I'll have to try putting my feet up!

Beth, congrats on making 12 weeks!!:happydance: So exciting!

Samzi, I have a great feeling about this bean sticking around for you, hun.:hugs:

Flower, glad you're feeling a bit better. Make sure you get enough food, don't want you fainting again!:hugs:

I had a nice weekend, though the weather has been wretched. DH said we seem to be having an English summer...I don't know how you all deal with so much rain and cloudiness...DH said you get used to it, but I really miss the sunshine. This time last year we were having a 95 degree heat wave!:dohh:

:hug: to anyone I've missed. Have a fab day, my lovelies!


----------



## Blondie

Caitlen - you will so know when you feel it, mine has been busy moving all morning whilst I've been sat at my desk :rofl: now I know what to notice it's so obvious and it happens all the time if I focus on it. Basically feels like tickly sort of taps / flips going on just above my knicker line. The most bizarre feeling :)
Glad you had a nice weekend - the weather does sound very British :) Just how we like it wet and windy :rofl: - has your DH not told you that all us Brits have webbed feet?

Beth - congrats on reaching the 12 week mark :happydance: , how annoying about your scan but hopefully they will be able to schedule you in for one at short notice so be prepared for a phone call saying appointment is next day or similar :)

Samzi - glad things are going ok :) Will put you down on the front page now :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

well no one had rung me back so i rang the doctors again and spoke to a different guy who was very helpfull, he said he would get the doctor to refer me and he would fax it off then ring me once its done if he doesnt ring today i ve to ring back tom to check its been done.


----------



## flowertot

Wow blondie and caitlen 17 weeks already and aslo can't believe samzi is 6 weeks now! why is it that everyone elses pregnancy seems to fly by but not your own :rofl: saying that my 8th weeks seems to have gone quite quickly. 9 weeks now, yay! cant wait for scan. 

Glad you had a nice weekend away caitlen. weather hasn't been too bad over here for the last couple of day but now we've had a bit of sun it will probably be rain for the next month or so :rofl: it is true that the british go mad and get practically naked when the sun comes out and fry themselves in the garden or the beach, like there will never be another sunny day! 

beth - i would be so mad if i were you. it doesn't make you very confident in the system does it? hopefully you will get your scan in the next few days and the rest of your appointments etc will come through on time :hugs:

Tori - 17 weeks too! :hugs:

where is msmith?? hope shes ok.


----------



## caitlenc

Hi Ladies!

It's been very quiet on here! Where are my darling naughties these days?:cry:

Well, not much to report over here. My father is coming in to stay with us tonight, so that will be nice, although that means the house has to be neat! I only have 6 days left with my students before summer vacation, so I am counting down the hours until freedom!!:happydance::happydance:

Hope you all have a lovely day!:hug:


----------



## topazicatzbet

im here, im at my mums today waiting for my car to get fixed in the garage.
the credit card is really gonna get hit this week with the car and vet bills, i now have all 6 kittens in the vets being rehydrated.

nothing really to report with me, i need to ring the midwife tom and get her to do the referal over the phone and hopefully get me a date for my scan while she is on the phone.


----------



## samzi

my mum is handing in my midwife form this afternoon, to get the ball rolling


----------



## Blondie

Hope the kittens are ok Beth :)

I've definitely got a fidgety baby here - won't stop blinkin moving today, feels like it is having a disco in there :rofl: I don't think it will be too long before DH will be able to feel it at this rate as the movements are so so obvious now.


----------



## caitlenc

Oooh, Blondie, that is so exciting!:happydance:

Beth, hope you get your scan date sorted!


----------



## RaeRae

Well I think the baby is already smitten with their big sister. Whenever Zoe talks to my belly it goes nuts!! Starts jiggling around like mad. It's very sweet. She was talking to it the other night and she goes

"Hello baby, I'm Zoe, I'm your big sister. This is Bizzle (my OH, his name is Shane but we call him Bizzle) and this is Mummy. You can't see her though coz she's outside you."


----------



## caitlenc

Aw, how sweet!!!


----------



## samzi

thats so sweet rae!

i am so bloated today, its untrue!


----------



## flowertot

hi girls. 

blondie - love hearing about your baby movements. its lovely.

caitlen - bet you're glad to be having the summer to yourself. bliss.

rae rae - your daughter sounds so sweet.

beth - lets hope your scan gets sorted tomorrow.

samzi - i know how you feel with the bloating. i'm still really bloated too. it's not very nice when you can't do your jeans up!

count down nearly over for scan. its at 9am tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## flowertot

oooh my ticker looks a bit like a baby now!


----------



## samzi

:lol: yay.

mine still looks...well i dont know what it looks like!


----------



## Blondie

Well ladies time for a bump update :) Think my abs are finally giving in and letting the bump show :rofl:

17w2d bump
https://i594.photobucket.com/albums/tt21/blondiedawn/17w2dbump.jpg

compared to 11w5d
https://i594.photobucket.com/albums/tt21/blondiedawn/11w5dbump.jpg


----------



## samzi

can deff see a difference :happydance:


----------



## Blondie

Samzi - can't remember whether I said congrats on passing the 6 week mark, seems to have flown since you got your :bfp: :) Get used to that bloated feeling :)

Flowertot - 9 weeks :) Won't be long til all you ladies are joining us over in 2nd tri :)

Raerae - awwww - so far only talking that gets done to my bump is me telling baby that Daddy is off to the pub again leaving mummy home alone :)

Caitlen - are you about to finish for your "summer" holidays then? DH is a teacher and I find the 6 weeks holiday hell as I never get it with him :( So so jealous :)


----------



## jenny25

hey girls thought id pop in too see you all since its lonely over the other side lol well im now in the 2ww and im going nuts already hahaha how are we all doing miss you guys xxxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

yep blondie, id say there is a def bump there now.


----------



## flowertot

Blondie - i can see your bump starting to grow too. 

well girls i've just got back from my scan and it was amazing. could see little arms and legs, still quite short but could see them. little pud was wiggling. also i've been put forward a couple of days so now i'm 9+3 according to them but it might change again at my 12 week scan. :cloud9: :cloud9:


----------



## Blondie

flowertot said:


> Blondie - i can see your bump starting to grow too.
> 
> well girls i've just got back from my scan and it was amazing. could see little arms and legs, still quite short but could see them. little pud was wiggling. also i've been put forward a couple of days so now i'm 9+3 according to them but it might change again at my 12 week scan. :cloud9: :cloud9:

Aww fantastic stuff Flowertot :) Did you get any photos?


----------



## flowertot

got a photo yeah so i'm going to put it on later to show you all. 

think my edd has changed now to 17th Jan.


----------



## topazicatzbet

thats fab news flowertot, cant wait to see the pic

i think i may have the startings of a little bump. will have to dig out the camera and see what you lot think.

lets hope i get some where with the midwife this afternoon.


----------



## flowertot

YaY!

i've had to zoom in a bit and make the overall pic smaller because it was saying it was too big before.
 



Attached Files:







Photo0629.jpg
File size: 54.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## samzi

aww so cute!!


----------



## caitlenc

Hi girls!!!

Blondie, love the bump, you are definitely showing now! And yes, I am about to embark on a long break, so I am thrilled. My DH is in the business world, so he gets jealous as well!

Flower, great news about the scan, can't wait to see a piccie! You must be so relieved, I am every time I get to see the seahorse. Congrats!

Samzi, 6 weeks is so exciting!! You have a sticky lil' bean in there, hunni!:happydance:

Beth, good luck with the midwife this afternoon, let us know what she says. And I wanna see your bump pic!!:happydance:

:hug: to anyone I've missed!

So my dad and stepmom are here, and I let them hear seahorse's heartbeat last night, they were totally blown away, it was really sweet!

Have a fab day, ladies!!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

ok here it is, i think most of it is the roll of fat i had before anyway.
dont look at the big bum! lol

https://i121.photobucket.com/albums/o224/topazicatzbeth/DSCF2721.jpg


----------



## caitlenc

Flower, fab pic!! Your bean is looking soooo cute!

Beth, can't see your pic at work, will check it out at home.

Anyone know where Tori is?? I miss her!:cry:


----------



## topazicatzbet

well things are looking up today

i rang the midwife and she checked and said everything was sent off on 20th may, but luckly she had copies so it would be easy to sort out she was gonna ring them straight away to sort it. she has taken my house number and mob number to give to them and she said they should get in contact with me in the next few days to arrange to get me in asap.

the kittens are also doing better, they are playing and eating on there own now all except one, but they have all gained weight. :happydance:
hopefully they will be able to come home tom. i ve already paid £185 so far so have a fair bit more to pay i bet.


----------



## topazicatzbet

awe flowertot bean is sooo gorgeous im dead jelous, cant wait for my scan.


----------



## flowertot

thats a lovely pic of you beth. baby bump is coming. love the paw print pj's!


----------



## msmith

Hi all,
Sorry I have not been on for a while. 
Well, 6 weeks today. In some ways it feels like time is going backwards and in other ways time has flown since my last AF. 
Today I have been feeling really groggy with nausea. Thought I was actually going to be sick at one point.
A question for you ladies who have been here-were you worried about m/c? At the mo my excitement is overshadowed with the thought of m/c. 

Beth and Blondie-you have proper bumps forming.
Flowertot-WOW. The can is great, really clear.
Caitlenc-I bet seeing the parents faces when they heard the HB was priceless.
Samzi-how you doing bump buddy?
Sorry to all I have missed.
:hug:


----------



## caitlenc

Hey MsSmith, welcome back!:hugs:

Sorry you're feeling rubbish, but it's a great sign that the bean is digging in for a good long stay!

And the answer to your question about worrying about MC is YES!!! I worried constantly in the beginning, and had trouble getting excited because of it. Even now, although I worry far less than I did in the first tri, the fact that this is going to end with a baby in November still seems completely unreal and hard to believe. Maybe when I feel regular movement it will sink in?:rofl:


----------



## samzi

hey msmith! :hugs: im okay thanks how are you? feeling a bit crappy today, had cramps on and off all day and am so bloated again, sitting with pants open now im home :rofl: x


----------



## flowertot

hi msmith was wondering where you were. i know how you feel with the m/s. i've been having it quite bad this time (hardly had any with DD). it does take the shine off your excitement, its hard to feel excited when you feel so ill!

i'm sure that when it has gone you will feel fantastic and really excited. the first tri can be crappy but you're as good as halfway there. hang in there. 

i cant wait for the energy boost and glow that 2nd tri is meant to bring!


----------



## flowertot

ok so i'm a little bored tonight as dh is working late so thought i'd post a couple of pics of my little monster for you.
 



Attached Files:







Photo0557.jpg
File size: 80.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## flowertot

and another..
 



Attached Files:







Photo0626.jpg
File size: 91.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## samzi

shes so cute :)


----------



## flowertot

thanks hun. 

shes running round with my scan pic at the momemt shouting "baba baba". don't think she really understands yet. i'm trying to potty train her at the mo too. would be good if she was trained by her 2nd birthday plus don't really want 2 lots of nappies to change when pud comes along!


----------



## caitlenc

Ah, Flower, she is adorable!! Love the food all over her face!


----------



## Blondie

Flowertot - that is a gorgeous scan picture :) Very beautiful baby. And your little girl is gorgeous - reminds me of my niece who will be 2 in October :)

Beth - I love those pyjamas :) Definitely looks like a bump forming there to me :)

MSmith - yes I permanently worried about mc, I think it's impossible not to but you just have to take one week at a time and every week the chances reduce. I found paying for an early scan at 7w5d helped as my worst fear was going for dating scan and being told I had a mmc. It's only since I've started feeling baby move all the time (ie since Friday) that I've started to relax more :) You will get there honey - though I know just how it drags :hugs: All the ms is a great sign though :)

Samzi - get used to having your trousers unbuttoned :rofl: DH moans that I always walk round house half undressed nowadays - bra unfastened, flies unfastened etc etc :)

Caitlen - tell your DH that I can sympathise with him, drives me up the wall having to get up at 6am every morning over the summer to go to work whilst leaving DH still asleep in bed :(


----------



## samzi

:lol: it has to be done. that or REALLY comfy Pj's :D


----------



## msmith

Thanks guys. I will try and put it to the back of my mind and just enjoy revelling in the fact we are pregnant AND we can get pregnant!

flowertot-your little girl is gorgeous, very photogenic.


:hug:


----------



## topazicatzbet

thanks blondie, the pjs were from primark and say paws off across the chest lol 
you know me anything to do with cats and dogs my kids first words will prob be meiow. :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Blondie

topazicatzbet said:


> thanks blondie, the pjs were from primark and say paws off across the chest lol
> you know me anything to do with cats and dogs my kids first words will prob be meiow. :rofl::rofl:

My babies will probably be "BLOODY CATS!" as it seems to be all I've shouted at home recently :rofl: Our darling kittens or rather one of them has figured out how to open the kitchen cupboards - cue 2 cats high as a kite on catnip treats the other night after they got into the cupboard and polished off the whole lot :) Every morning we now find all the kitchen cupboards open so I need to find a way of securing them all shut now :(


----------



## topazicatzbet

you just need to start the baby proofing early.


----------



## caitlenc

Beth, you're bump is adorable!!:happydance:


I think my baby's first word will be "Hermie, NO!!!", which is what I spend my time yelling at my dog...Hermie thinks that's her name..."Hermieno". All one word. Yikes!:rofl:

Well, still waiting to feel consistent proper kicks over here...*twiddles thumbs impatiently* C'mon lil' Seahorse, make yourself known!!

:hug: to all my girlies, have a fab day!!


----------



## samzi

hey ladies,

im feeling much better today, not as sick and not got hardly any cramps :happydance:


----------



## Blondie

Caitlen - it can't be long now until seahorse starts having a real party in there :) It's amazing how once it starts it just seems to become constant and so so obvious :) I find drinking cold water tends to set mine off on a circus routine :rofl:

Samzi - make the most of feeling good :) I spent so much time worrying on those days that I never made the most of actually not feeling crap :rofl:

Beth - hmmm I've told DH I'm going to get a playpen for the cats as they are reaching the terrible one stage now - in the last few weeks they seem to be up to permanent mischief. Izzy (the deaf one) has figured out that brute force and usually throwing yourself at doors opens them - but she is just so bloody adorable I can only stay mad at her for about 5 minutes :rofl:


----------



## mamawannabe

Hello all you happy knocked up naughties. I am still plodding away in Team Naughties but wanted a bit of advice ...... were any of you on the pill for a considerable amount of time before conceiving i.e 13 years? I have heard that taking the mini pill for a long time can result in a lack of Oestrogen that can take a very long time to get back to normal and I'm now a little worried. Thanx x


----------



## topazicatzbet

the kittens are home :happydance::happydance:
and they are racing round like little sods, its great.

well i thought id be proactive again and ring the ultrasound department, guess what still not on the system.

rang my gp and the receptionist said that the midwife def did it yest as she was sat next to her. so hopefully it just needs passing from one department to the next. im gonna bug them again on mon and if im still not on the system im gonna kick off big time. my midwife has done it twice now so it has to be the hospital at fault.


----------



## msmith

Evening ladies,
Beth, that is great news that your kittens are back-home sweet home.
Mamawannabe-I was on the pill for 15 years continuously.
Blondie-your cats sound quite clever. I love that you don't know what you will find when you come downstairs in the morning.
Caitlenc-fingers crossed those baby kicks aren't far off.

Another question and apologises for TMI, but over the last 2 days I have had alot of discharge. Whitey, but enough to mark my knickers and appear on toilet tissue when I wipe. Has anyone else had this? Is it normal?

Thanks.
:hug:


----------



## samzi

hi hun

yeah its normal, ive had similar :hugs:


----------



## msmith

Thank God for that. Not the nicest of things is it. :blush:
Had a few sharp pains this evening which has got me worried. Hopefully it is just my uterus stretching and baby settling in for the long haul.


----------



## samzi

yeah dont worry about it, ive had that quite bit recently. yday was the worst so far, but still all good :)


----------



## AnnaMaria

_Hello everybody!

I just discovered this thread and I want to jump in with you guys.
My due date is on 1st of November. It's a long way to go but looking the first post I'm the first one
I hope that you will accept me and we will spend those last 4 months together._


----------



## caitlenc

Hi AnnaMaria, and welcome to the Naughties! Great bunch of ladies over here!:hugs:

MsSmith, Discharge and cramps are very common in early pregnancy, try not to worry.

Beth, so glad the kitties are home and doing well.

Blondie, do you think the cabinets are the cats, or maybe you have a poltergeist??:rofl:

Samzi, how are you feeling, hunni?

:hug:to all I've missed!

Well, we are off to Newport, Rhode Island for the weekend for a big family reunion. I took today pff, and will be dropping the pups at the vet for the weekend:cry:. So, I won't be back on until probably Monday, so have a fab weekend, ladies!!!:hugs:


----------



## topazicatzbet

welcome to the group annamarie,

well girls i had a mini mental breakdown today.

i decieded to ring the ultrasound unit again and check, they finally have my referal had have booked me an appointment but not until 14th july.

well that was it i broke down in tears, i couldnt wait another 4 weeks to find out if everything was ok.

so my sister said to just book a private one to stop me worrying so i did they said they would see me straight away bless them, my best friend raced over to be there, even though it ment she would be a bit late for work and guess what. im a paranoid, hormonal mummy.

baby is fine measuring bang on dates. heart rate was 161bpm CRL measures 60.9mm, she showed me the brain spine bladder hands and legs etc and all was perfect.
so i can stop worrying now about my lack of symptoms and just enjoy the fact that i ve had a lucky first tri.

so here is kitten,,
https://i121.photobucket.com/albums/o224/topazicatzbeth/DSCF2724.jpg


----------



## msmith

Beth,
What an amazing scan!!! Kitten is just perfect.
Have a fab weekend away Caitlenc.

The last 2 days I have been feeling shattered and really queasy. Roll on 2nd tri!
Just out of curiosity Beth how much is a private scan?

Happy Friday. Yay for the weekend. 
:hug:


----------



## topazicatzbet

mine cost £70.


----------



## msmith

Ohh, that is not bad, I might consider it. :hugs:


----------



## AnnaMaria

_How adorable kitten!
I went to doctor's. It was really weird because a trainee examined me. She was so friendly, opened and funny that it was even sad to left. I got my ultrasound appointment for 26th. Can't wait. I really want to know the gender of this bully. I can't say that I want to buy chlothes because I have them already too many.
Huh, tomorrow is Saturday. That means my man stays home and looks after kids. I can sleep as long as I want. A dream come true
Also, can anybody tell me what these abbreviations mean - OH, LO?_


----------



## samzi

its a real baby beth! :happydance:


----------



## tori_cottier

AnnaMaria said:


> _How adorable kitten!
> I went to doctor's. It was really weird because a trainee examined me. She was so friendly, opened and funny that it was even sad to left. I got my ultrasound appointment for 26th. Can't wait. I really want to know the gender of this bully. I can't say that I want to buy chlothes because I have them already too many.
> Huh, tomorrow is Saturday. That means my man stays home and looks after kids. I can sleep as long as I want. A dream come true
> Also, can anybody tell me what these abbreviations mean - OH, LO?_


Hi AnneMaria, 

Welcome to the knocked up ladies, 

I know what you mean about clothes but i have to admit defeat as i woke up the other mornign and nothing fitted anymore grrrr my husbands jeans had to come to the rescue :rofl:

OH = Other Half
LO = Little one (bump)

HTH

xx


----------



## tori_cottier

samzi said:


> its a real baby beth! :happydance:


Yay your past the 6 week mark hun :happydance:


----------



## samzi

hey tori - how are you?


----------



## tori_cottier

Hello Ladies, 

Once agin I'm so sorry for my lack of communication over the last week, But things have been a little Hectic at work (something i would prefer not to be involved in but hay hoo that life i suppose)

You've been ever so busy over the last week i see, So i do miss anyone off i'm so sorry but myu brain has turned to mush lol 

Beth :- Your kitten looks so cute awwwww i just want to tickle it lol, so glad your kittens are back with you and i'm sure they are running rings round you lol, 

Blondie: YAY you can feel baby now that is better than any doppler! 

Msmith: I've paniced every day since gettign the BFP about MS honestly it took three Scans and a home doppler to reassure me and things are starting to get a lot more reassuring, 

Flowertot: Your energy will come back i promise, I remember for first tri and the tiredness killed me, But you've done this before and sure you can remember lol honestly you would think i've already done this (9years ago i must add) but so much has changed and i can only remember the good bits. your little one looks like a little darling love the one with food all over her face :rofl:

To anyone i've missed i'm so sorry xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

how is george doing tori? any movements yet?


----------



## tori_cottier

Well an update from me

Well since i last spoke to you guys a lot has happened

First we had the possible floods in Sheffield again and to honest with you i didn't want to see that all over again as the last ones i had to be rescued by a tracker 5 hours after getting stuck and then it took my 7 hours from there to walk home, and then the next day we had a hell of a job counting the ££££ we had lost from DH business so i decided this time i would watch it from my window at wrk and if i got stuck i was not bloody moving i would stay in the office, But it was fine there was a few guys on the floor running around like headless chicken trying to stire things up which paniced others but we took them in a room and told them to shut up!

George is kicking now it started off with intense wiggling which kept making me laugh, but last night i felt three ot four strong kicks and now he hasn't stopped his doesn't like th edoppler tho as he goes nuts when it's on my stomach but then it's really strange but i pat the area (in a new motherly way lol) and say everythings ok and he seems to settle it really strange but then when you as what he's doing in a higher pitched voice his heart rate goes faster strange i know and it may be just my imagination (which to be honest could be possible this month lol)

well thats it from me 

Lot of Love Me and George


----------



## tori_cottier

topazicatzbet said:


> how is george doing tori? any movements yet?

He's well hun thanks kickign away in there lol 

How the kittens have we got any new pictures? i love your kitten updates as i miss mine so much but DH can't have cats :cry:

Hows the baby kitten? i love the scan hun, and then you've got another in 4 weeks and then you'll have another one four weeks after that how exciting


----------



## tori_cottier

caitlenc said:


> Well, we are off to Newport, Rhode Island for the weekend for a big family reunion. I took today pff, and will be dropping the pups at the vet for the weekend:cry:. So, I won't be back on until probably Monday, so have a fab weekend, ladies!!!:hugs:

OMG Caitlenc how can you manage a whole weekend with out threading? :rofl:

Hun you will soon feel movement honestly and when you do i'm sure we all will know about it, 

xx


----------



## samzi

ok so, i found a hpt this morn in my drawer and decided to do it for the hell of it. i had an opk too so did that an all!


----------



## samzi

um look what my bf found (no idea how!!)

https://manbabies.com


----------



## AnnaMaria

_That page is good

We are going to visit my relative today. He has about one-month-old babyboy. I imagine he is so adorable. And I know that holding him makes me want to hold my baby._


----------



## Blondie

Hi Ladies

God I'm so tired tonight - been such a busy weekend with a wedding on friday and spent 6 hours cleaning my house today. Had a HUGE strop with DH with result he is now upstairs and we are not currently speaking :cry: God I hate men right now :(

BUT 18 weeks today :happydance: :happydance: Baby still doing somersaults and I have a consultants appointment at 8.30 in the morning (been referred due to history of dvt) so should be interesting - wonder if I will finally hear the heartbeat :) Not that it really seems that important now that I'm feeling baby move everyday :rofl:

Right I'm off to make myself a cup of tea and a bowl of cereal seeing as I didn't have any dinner due to row and refusing to be in same room as DH :blush:

Hope all is well with everyone :)


----------



## samzi

grats on 18 weeks hun :hugs:


----------



## msmith

Oh Blondie I hope you make it up with hubby soon. Rows suck.

I too had a busy Fri and Sat which lead to me having a 3 hour snooze this afternoon-boy I was shattered.
All seems ok with me and bump. The queasiness comes and goes and I occ don't fancy food, boobs are sore and I do get tired but secretly quite pleased that I have symptoms.
Why do weekends go so quick-boo to Mondays.


----------



## samzi

I like weekends going fast now :rofl: it means tuesday will soon be here and a new week starts for me :blush:


----------



## msmith

samzi said:


> I like weekends going fast now :rofl: it means tuesday will soon be here and a new week starts for me :blush:

:rofl::rofl::rofl:
I know what you mean Samzi. The time in the 1st Trimester is harder than the
2ww!!! I just hope baby is brewing nicely inside. :baby:


----------



## samzi

well the amount of sickness ive had lately, im sure pip is doing fine :lol: hows the sickness for you? :hugs:


----------



## flowertot

hi girls.

Welcome Annamaria. 

arrrrrggghhh i'm 10 weeks today :happydance: 

Samzi and msmith - you are both coming up to 7 weeks! its only seems like yesterday that you got your :bfp:

tori, cait and blondie - 18 weeks! i cant wait to get to this point but it seems so far away. 

i hope you make it up with DH soon blondie. i had i huge row with mine last night. he is now my FH (think you know what the F stands for :rofl: )

not much going on with my pregnancy. sickness is fading now but dizzy spells are starting! boobs have grown by at least 1 size i think :happydance: not got another midwife appointment till 18 weeks now so ages to wait. got dating scan 2 weeks on wednesday thought so got that to look forward to. 

roll on Friday!


----------



## flowertot

oh no i forgot to mention your scan Beth. 

What a fantastic picture. so cute xxx


----------



## samzi

morning ladies. how are you?

im not too bad, been awake since 6.15 and gotta get sorted for work shortly, but all i wanna do is go back to sleep! 7 weeks tomorrow, and so far so good, all going well. looks like this time its gonna work out?!


----------



## Blondie

Morning ladies :)

Firstly I forgot to say your scan photo looks gorgeous Beth :) I meant to say it yesterday but with rows with DH and me ranting I forgot :blush:

Anyway after not speaking all night and then DH storming out this morning - he came home 5 minutes after setting off to work in tears and found me sat on bed crying so we made up and admitted that we were both being silly and love each other to bits so all made up now :) :happydance:

Well consultant appointment went ok - I got to hear babies heartbeat for first time - lovely and strong :happydance: but I kind of knew it would be as it had been doing somersaults all morning inside me :rofl: . I'm going to have to have extra growth scans at 28 and 34 weeks because I'm so skinny and with my crohns history they want to make sure baby is growing enough and getting enough nutrients from me but aside from that everything was ok. Though on my maternity notes it does say +1 for protein in my urine but it wasn't mentioned so assume that is ok?

So on bright side me and DH are speaking again and I get to see baby 3 more times between now and it being born :)


----------



## msmith

Samzi- The nausea comes and goes. At the time it sucks but I secretly revel in it as I'm pleased I have symptoms :rofl:


----------



## caitlenc

Hi Girls, you've had a busy weekend!:hugs:

Beth, fab scan pic! So glad that all is well with kitten!:happydance:

Blondie, glad you and DH have made up, rows are no fun.

:hug: to all of you, I can't remember all the posts and I know I am missing a bunch of you!:blush:

Well, I had a lovely weekend at the family reunion, although it was incredibly busy and I am very tired. They had a surprise baby shower for me on Friday night, which was so sweet. We got lots of onesies and burpcloths and blankets and cuddly toys. They are all so cute!

Well, we've reached 18 weeks, so 2 more weeks until I get to see the Seahorse again!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Blondie

Ooooh just realised we are now in box 5 of 9 on the ticker Caitlen :happydance: - nearly half way there now :)

Flowertot - can't believe you are at 10 weeks already - it has flown by (well it probably hasn't for you but it seems like it has for me :rofl: )

All good and well on DH front now - we had a nice chilled out evening last night though he has upped the worrying about what I eat even more now that the consultant has referred me for extra growth scans. I feel like I have to report back on everything I have eaten during the day to him :rofl: . He said he is going to get out some headphones and start playing music to baby now - my suggestion was "Something is squeezing my skull" by Morrissey but that is probably more appropriate during labour when baby is making it's way down the birth canal :rofl: :rofl:

Must be nearly time for your school holidays Caitlen - I'm so so jealous :)


----------



## Blondie

Oh and I forgot to say hi and welcome to AnnaMaria :) I've added you to the front page :) Sorry been so busy ranting about DH I missed your first post :rofl:


----------



## tori_cottier

Hi Girls

Nothing really to report this week to be honest, 

I've completely cut back on the smoking i think the problem is that i don't smoke around DH so wont smoke on days that we are together and then when i get to work it so easy to say yes to coming out for one so have told all my work friends not to ask me and my manager is backing me up 100% so i'm only having one in a morning and maybe one before i go home which is beutter than the 10 i was on but i'm now starting to think what is the point but as the doctor keeps banging on it better to take it in steps than stress out and fail which i'm happy with can't wait till i completely don't smoke!

It's my Birthday tomorrow and i can honestly say i completely forgot about it untill DH said last night honestly since George came i haven't throught about anything else unless it's my DD or DH so it was a nice surprise to find out 

George is still kicking away in there but my fuff (lady garden) is getting odd pains in it not worried about it tho as i'm sure all is fine!


Can't wait until the 6th when we see George again yay 

Hope all you ladies are well!

Lots of Love 

Tori and George 

xx


----------



## tori_cottier

Blondie said:


> Ooooh just realised we are now in box 5 of 9 on the ticker Caitlen :happydance: - nearly half way there now :)

What about me and George? :cry: only kidding :happydance:


----------



## samzi

hey ladies.

7 weeks today!!


----------



## tori_cottier

Blondie: So glad you and DH have made up you've got more power than me i cry if i think he's looking at me the wrong way :rofl: (I cry at anything at the moment) My DH is the same but with Protein honestly i can't stand Meat at the moment so he is sourcing out anything and everything that has protein in it, I can hack fish but not much as there is a limit, 

Caitlenc: I'm sure Blondie will be with me on this one, But you guys in the America have the right idea we tend not to have baby showers here and it such a lovely thing to have i'm sure, is it your time to relax now with the holidays here?


----------



## tori_cottier

samzi said:


> hey ladies.
> 
> 7 weeks today!!

YAY This one is a sticky one hun 

you've past the dreaded witch stage now which i remeber being the biggest mile stone yet! 

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Blondie

tori_cottier said:


> Blondie said:
> 
> 
> Ooooh just realised we are now in box 5 of 9 on the ticker Caitlen :happydance: - nearly half way there now :)
> 
> What about me and George? :cry: only kidding :happydance:Click to expand...

:cry: I feel bad now for missing you out :cry:


----------



## Blondie

Samzi - YAY for 7 weeks :happydance: :happydance: definitely got yourself a stick one there :)


----------



## tori_cottier

Blondie said:


> tori_cottier said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blondie said:
> 
> 
> Ooooh just realised we are now in box 5 of 9 on the ticker Caitlen :happydance: - nearly half way there now :)
> 
> What about me and George? :cry: only kidding :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> :cry: I feel bad now for missing you out :cry:Click to expand...


awwww don't you'll make me cry :cry: i'm fine hun you and caitlenc were the same date all the way up to 15 weeks hun it's understandable, Don't feel bad x x


----------



## caitlenc

Hi Girls!:hugs:

Tori and Blondie, I love our new ticker box, it looks like a proper baby!:happydance: I am feeling some movement now, not strong but definitely there. Still can't wait for good, hard kicks!

Tori, good job on the smoking, you are doing better than I am! Keep it up!

Samzi, yay for 7 weeks!!:happydance: How are you feeling?

MsSmith & Flower, How are you both doing?

Beth, you must be so relieved after your scan!

:hug:to all I have missed.

Well, today is my last day of school before summer break!:happydance::happydance: I can't wait to get some proper sleep!

And my next scan is 2 weeks from today, on the 7th, and I am counting down the days until we know all is still well with our seahorse.

Well, must run to work (for the last time in awhile!). Have a fab day, my lovelies!


----------



## samzi

im alright thanks. a few twinges going on but all good :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

congrasts on 7 weeks samzi 

yes cait i do feel so much better now i ve had the scan there was no way i could have waited another 3 weeks.

well the midwife rang me yest, as she got back from her hol and had heard my problems with my scan.

she said that she wouldnt be able to speed it up as they wouldnt see it as an emergency or urgent but she understood why i was worrieds having to wait that long and said i could come and see her for a listen in with the doppler for reassurance, so im gonna go next week, obviously i 'forgot' to mention that i paid for a private scan.

she said when i do go for my scan to make sure i dont leave with out my 20 week appointment.

was a bit pissed off with one of my collegues yest though she came on for the night shift and i showed them my scan pic and she said 'why do you keep wasting your money on extra scans'
i was rather snappy with her and said 'why because my best friend found out at her 12 week scan that her baby was dead and i couldnt wait another 3 weeks to find out if all was ok, so if i can pay £70 to stop me worrying its well worth it.

that shut her up, but it really pissed me off that she judged me for worrying about my baby.


----------



## Blondie

Ooooh Caitlen - enjoy your last day at work, I'm so so jealous :) So nice feeling movement isn't it - for me I first felt it properly on the friday evening but by saturday it seemed so much more frequent and noticable :) I love sitting at work and feeling it moving now :cloud9:

Beth - ignore work colleagues, it's our babies and our money so if we choose to spend money on extra scans then that's our problem :)


----------



## tori_cottier

topazicatzbet said:


> was a bit pissed off with one of my collegues yest though she came on for the night shift and i showed them my scan pic and she said 'why do you keep wasting your money on extra scans'
> i was rather snappy with her and said 'why because my best friend found out at her 12 week scan that her baby was dead and i couldnt wait another 3 weeks to find out if all was ok, so if i can pay £70 to stop me worrying its well worth it.
> 
> that shut her up, but it really pissed me off that she judged me for worrying about my baby.

Beth Take bob all notice of her i was the same as you as the 12 week turned out to be a 16 week scan (because they couldn't see me before hand) so i had a private one at 12 weeks and the 8 week one 
and mine had no relevance to what i have experence but purely because i was S*!t scared something was wrong, anything to stop stress is worth it!

So glad you had one tho as we wouldn't have the pleasure of looking at every detail of the kitten!!


----------



## msmith

Hi All,
Not much to report from my end. The symptoms come and go, but still feeling shattered all the time. Could just roll into bed and stay there all day :rofl:

I am a continuous worry wart at the mo. I just want to know all is going well. Is it wrong to want to POAS for confirmation again? I just feel in no man's land at the mo.
I have my midwife appointment next Wed and probably NHS scan not for another 4-5 weeks. I think I will drive myself crazy by then. What were your experiences with an early private scan? Thinking of doing it to check all is well.
:hugs:


----------



## samzi

hey hun :hugs:

ive not even heard from a midwife yet!!


----------



## msmith

samzi said:


> hey hun :hugs:
> 
> ive not even heard from a midwife yet!!

I'm trying my best not to worry about stuff, but it is really hard. Hope you don't mind me asking, but what happened last time when you miscarried? Did you have cramping etc or was it during a scan you found out? You don't have to answer that question if you don't want to. :hugs:

I would call your GP and see what is going on with the midwife. i would have thought you should have heard by now.
:hugs:


----------



## AnnaMaria

_I worried all the way through my previous pregnancy. This time it's easier. 
I wanted to tell you something but forgot it. At the end of previous pregnancy I wrote everything down. Guess I have to do that again._


----------



## samzi

Im going to give it a week and then call. im not sure if they got the form or not, as i didnt hand it in someone else did.

well off to bed. night!


----------



## Blondie

Hmmm my bump seems to have vanished since last week :rofl:

18w2d

https://i594.photobucket.com/albums/tt21/blondiedawn/18w2dbump.jpg

I'm really pregnant honestly - I heard the heartbeat on Monday at my consultants appointment and I can feel it moving - so where the hell is it hiding? :)


----------



## msmith

Blondie-One of these days you will explode with the bump! :rofl:


----------



## caitlenc

Blondie, you look amazing!!! My bump is big enough for both of us at the mo, but I know you'll pop soon, and end up with a gorgeous little basketball-under-the-shirt bump that all of us will envy!:hugs:

MsSmith, i remember that worry all too well. My opinion is that if an early scan will put your mind at ease, then you shouold definitely book one.:hugs:

Well, all finished with school, but it's a bit anticlimactic since it's still pissing down rain like it has been for the last 4 weeks!:hissy::hissy: Where is my summer??:cry:


----------



## tori_cottier

Well me and George are well I'm 28 today and i can honestly say i'm not fussed i think it has something to do with with this horrid Heart burn honestly i drove DH made last night as i needed somethign to fix it and the only thing that work for 5 min was Milk then after i drank 3 pints of the stuff DH husband declared he had just read it make it worse GRRRRRRR

So i spent most of lat night moaning, And i feel really bad about that as it is a gift to be expecting and there is so many out there who can't, so felt a little bad and apologised to DH for being a selfish cow, He did say i was coping well but i think this was just to humour me, 

So that it from me 

Love Tori and George 

xx


----------



## tori_cottier

Caitlenc i know what you mean about the bump business, Did your's progressively grow and then one day it was just there because this is what has happened to me and it's a huge shock to be honest, 
I'm so wish it was my holidays, and i'll pray for sun for you lol 

Blondie honest hun enjoy being that size because you will wake up one day and it will be there and you will have to rade DH trousers :rofl: (i know it's happened to me) 

Msmith: please book a early scan so we can see your LO i get so excited on scan days, and i agree witht he others it does rest your mind!

Smazi & AnnaMaria: how you doing hun?

To anyone i have missed :hug: so sorry xx


----------



## Blondie

Happy Birthday Tori :happydance:

You need to get yourself to the GP and get them to perscribe some Gaviscon Advance for you (my midwife arranged perscription for me) - it's free and it does the job fantastically - better than paying £8 a bottle for it at the chemist :)


----------



## tori_cottier

Blondie said:


> Happy Birthday Tori :happydance:
> 
> You need to get yourself to the GP and get them to perscribe some Gaviscon Advance for you (my midwife arranged perscription for me) - it's free and it does the job fantastically - better than paying £8 a bottle for it at the chemist :)

Thanks hun, 

I've got a MW appointment tomorrow so think i will have to ask her then, honestly what i wouldn't of gave for a bottle of Gaviscon last night (i think i would of sold me gran if it was offered :rofl: )


----------



## samzi

im alright thanks. trying to stop myself feeling so sick by drinking vimto and/or water. not heard from mw yet - should i chase up next week, if nothing?


----------



## caitlenc

Tori, the heartburn is awful, isn't it? I take tums all day long! And, yes, my bump just suddenly became huge, I look 7 months pregnant!:rofl:I am learning to embrace the bumpage, and figure I can worry about losing the weight in December!

Samzi, i would call the midwife so they can get things rolling for you.

Well, first day of my holidays, and I have very exciting plans: Cleaning the house, going to the store, and taking out the trash!:rofl::rofl: 

Tomorrow we are going to a concert and then heading out to Long Island for a long weekend, so the reality of vacation should start to set in soon...and I think the sun may come out this weekend!:happydance:


----------



## samzi

im freaking out :cry: i knew i shouldnt have got exicted yet. im such an idiot :cry:


----------



## tori_cottier

samzi said:


> im freaking out :cry: i knew i shouldnt have got exicted yet. im such an idiot :cry:

Why what's up hun are you and LO ok?


----------



## msmith

Afernoon.
What a sunny day!-sorry Caitlenc, not meaning to rub it in, but it is oh so rare for us. :rofl:
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TORI :happydance: :happydance:
Samzi-what is up????????? Hope you are ok. All seemed to be going well with symptoms etc. :hugs:
Blondie-good advice on the old gaviscon!

I made a pledge last night to chill the f*ck out and try not to worry. Women have been having babies for years. My sickness has seemed to have settled, not sure if it is because I am eating little and often. At what stage did everyone else's sickness ease? Boobs are still sore and tiredness hits me about 9ish so keeping fingers crossed little bean is still a cooking.
:hug:


----------



## samzi

yeah im ok now.

had some slight spotting today and freaked out. nothing since though. nurse practitioner said its prob old implan blood, as you can get that at 7 weeks. she asked me to do a sample for her, to do a preg test so i did that and a very strong line came up. so ive got a bit more hope at the moment!


----------



## caitlenc

Ooh, Samzi, glad ur okay! I had spotting and cramping at 10 weeks, and all is well, so try not to worry!:hugs:

Happy Birthday, Tori!!!:happydance::happydance:

Well, I'm glad my UK Naughties are enjoying the sun, I know it is rare for you. Supposedly the sun will come out on this side of the pond tomorrow...I almost forget what it looks like!:rofl:

MsSmith, glad your sickness is more manageable, mine came and went and left for good before 12 weeks.


----------



## flowertot

hi all. 

Happy Birthday tori!! 

blondie - glad all is sorted out with DH and give it a couple more weeks and i'm sure your bump will appear over night!

Caitlen - :happydance: holiday time!!!

samzi - hope you are feeling ok after your scare. i know all too well what it feels like. all the signs are looking very good for you though. i'm sure its sticky :hugs:

msmith - i also took a strange comfort in the sickness!

Beth - some people make you so angry with there comments don't they. f**k them. its better to have that piece of mind than to be stressed and worried. my friend (who is 28 weeks pregnant)was on the phone to her MIL the other day and she said to my friend that she had seen a lovely outfit she was buying for the baby and my friend said "oh thanks thats lovely" and the MIL reply was "well i'm not buying it yet because things could still go wrong" like you would say something like that!!! my friend was so upset and angry.


sorry i've not been on for a few days i've been staying in sunny blackpool for the past 2 nights! i'd not been for years and i didn't think i would enjoy it but i really did. the weather was great and we took holly to a big water park. i though she'd be scared but she was loving it being pulled around on a big float thing by me and DH. she even went on a huge water slide with DH. 

now for preg update - well not much to update! waiting for blood test results and urine test results. apart from that just waiting for 12 weeks scan. a couple of close friends and my mum have noticed that my belly isn't as flat as it was and i have noticed too. i'm finding it hard to suck my belly in already. its my 2nd though so i'm fully expecting an earlier bump. i can't wait until its really noticable! (not like last time when it was 20+ weeks before any kind of bump formed).

right now i've bored you all to death i think i will go to bed! 

xxx


----------



## Blondie

Oooh it's years since I last went to Blackpool Flowertot :) Though I was probably too drunk to remember most of it back then in my wild youth :) Me and my sisters used to go for the weekend :)

Caitlen - not so sunny today over here, it never lasts too long :( Hoping we might get some nice weather at the weekend seeing as i have nothing planned and would love to just sit in the garden sunning myself for a few hours :) 

I've realised that my baby likes being in the car and listening to the radio - it takes me an hour to drive to work and during the drive both in the morning and on my way home baby is moving pretty much constantly nowadays. DH is gutted as he doesn't want baby getting a taste for Radio 1 and Chris Moyles :rofl: - would much prefer that I started listening to Talk Sport now so baby can start it's education early :rofl: :rofl:

Only a week to go now until my 20 week scan :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## topazicatzbet

morning girls.

tori hope you had a good birthday sorry was working all day yest and came home and crashed. 

blondie, sounds like :baby: will be a music lover.

i hope the weather is nice at the weekend too, my mum and dad have been away on hol for past 2 weeks and get back on sat so my sis and i are planning a bbq on sun for us all.

well i worked out my annual leave yest and i think come the end of july i will be able to just work 2 days a week cos i have so much annual leave to use before the end on nov when i start mat leave. :happydance:

i ve requested to work nights and weekends to boost my wage as they will take an average of my wage for my mat leave so plenty of unsocial hours booked so i get more money. another bonus will be that i wont have to work with my boss much, as i dont like her.

she never does any work just sits in her office going through her e mails while the rest of us run around like headless chickens plus i know she has been talking about me, saying i wont be able to cope on my own and with the animals, she has always judged me for having so many animals, dont think she realises that the income from breeding them is what will allow me to reduce my hours at the hospital. she is so 2 faced though cos she is all nice to my face, yest she was telling me off for moving a box of fluids.

ok moan over, you would have thought id be used to people judging me by now for going it alone. guess i ve been spoilt by you lot all being so great and accepting of the way i concieved kitten.

edit:
just got my dating scan appointment through and its for the 1st of july not the 14th as they told me on the phone.
so i get to see kitten again on wed.


----------



## caitlenc

Hi Girls!:hugs:

Beth, sounds like your boss is a jerk! I can't believe people judge you for choosing to be a single mom, if I hadn't met my hubby by a certain age I was going to do the exact same thing! I think you're wonderful and brave, and kitten is lucky to have you!:hugs::hugs: Oh, and so exciting that you get to see bubs again so soon!:happydance:


Flower, sounds like you had great fun in Blackpool, my hubby had to tell me about what it's like there, sounds like a good time!

Blondie, I wish I could feel the seahorse more strongly, I can't wait until it really recognizes music and I can feel it dancing around in there. We are going to a live show tonight, so we'll see if there's any movement then!

Well, ladies, I have seen a sliver of blue sky this morning, so am hoping the sun is on its way!:happydance: Otherwise, not much to report over here. Hope you all have a lovely day!:hug:


----------



## jenny25

well girls looks like im possibly joining you guys soon:D:D:D:D i got a very very faint 2nd line but im gonna hold off till monday and test with frer :D:D:D:D im soooo excited  xxxx


----------



## samzi

so jealous beth - i want to see my pip just once :(

ooh jenny, thats FAB news :happydance:


----------



## jenny25

samzi said:


> so jealous beth - i want to see my pip just once :(
> 
> ooh jenny, thats FAB news :happydance:

Thank you hunny :D:D:D:D:D im gonna keep all fingers and toes crossed  but i will keep you all updated  xxxx:hugs:


----------



## samzi

good! make sure you do otherwise there will be :trouble:

:lol:


----------



## jenny25

hahaha yeah no problem hunny dont say anything to me about it on facebook ive not even told OH yet im gonna wait until i know for sure i dont wanna get his hopes up for nothing xxxx


----------



## samzi

no worries hun i wont :)


----------



## AnnaMaria

_Oh we have such a wonderful day today. I've been tanning almost all day and still can't get enough of the sun. Children are happy too, running around the yard.
Hugs for everyone who needs them_


----------



## flowertot

Annamaria - i've also been enjoying the sun over the past few days. its lovely.

jenny - WOW i hope this is your :bfp: i can't wait for your results on monday. you've got fantastic will power if you can hold out until then!


----------



## AnnaMaria

_I like summer - sunny days.
Went out for a shopping today and left kids home with my OH. To my surprise I met my old classmate. We talked and I didn't say anything about my kids and suddelny he asked me out on a drink. I was like wow dude, I have kids at home, I'm pregnant. Then he asked if I'm really pregnant. I was wearing that babydoll shirt and he thought I have just gained a little weight

Do you take pictures of your bumps? So far we have made pictures every week since 12th week. We're planning to do that through the pregnancy.

There goes my hanging laundry. Just before posting here took laundry out and now it started raining BUT only for two minutes. The sun is out again and my laundry all wet again._


----------



## topazicatzbet

hey girls, im going on my first shopping trip tom for some maternity cloths. im excited :happydance: gonna get some leggings and a few tops i think and some jeans.

then during the week im gonna go shopping with my friends for a dress for a wedding we are going to, want their opinion cos i dont wanna look fat.


----------



## caitlenc

Jenny, so exciting!:happydance: Fingers Xed this is it for you!

AnnaMaria, how flattering that you got asked on a date while preggers! Bet you look fabulous!

Beth, so much fun to shop for maternity clothes!:happydance:

Well, rain is back again.:hissy: we had a great time at the concert last night, but my car started acting up, and is now in the shop and we have a rental. Ugh!!

:hug: to all my girlies!


----------



## samzi

hey ladies.

i had some more slight brown spotting again this morning and sharp pains on one side most the day so i went to the doctors.... and i have an early scan on monday


----------



## topazicatzbet

hope all is ok sam, will be thinking of you, im sure as its blood it will be fine but it will be great to get the scan and reassurance.


----------



## caitlenc

Good luck, Samzi, I'm sure it's all okay!


----------



## AnnaMaria

_Samzi
Next week we have a big folkdance and folksong festival. I'm going there with my kids, so next week I won't be here. I guess
On Monday I have my next ultrasound. Maybe my little bully shows us his/her gender_


----------



## RaeRae

Hello! I'm so so bad at updating on here now!!

Well I had my scan on the 23rd of June. Everything was brilliant. We're having a boy!! I'm really happy because I'll have one of each which I've always wanted. Zoe is still not speaking to me though. I'm glad we found out now though so I can try and bring her around to the idea of having a little brother.



Here he is!

I keep passing out which isn't fun but I'm ok. I'll deal with it. I'm now on a mission to find a mobile that plays Teddy Bear's Picnic! The only ones I've seen so far play Twinkle Twinkle and OH laughs at me coz I say it's too boring.

Baby is kicking really hard now and really high up too! I put my phone on my belly yesterday and he managed to kick it off. Very impressed.

I think I'm gonna stick to this thread from now on coz you're all so lovely and its just a nice place to be. Seems like a million years ago I started the original team naughties thread!!!

Hope everyone is having a good weekend xxx

:kiss: -> Zoe wanted to say hello to the ladies


----------



## samzi

hey rae :hugs: congrats on a lil boy :) yeah mrs founding naughty stop forgetting us :cry: :lol:


----------



## RaeRae

Hahahaha!!!! I never forget!! I've just been keeping myself stupidly busy coz it passes the time and I'm not sat here thinking about things all the time!!!

Thank you xx

Good luck monday!!!


----------



## flowertot

hi girls. 

i went to see Take That last night at Old Trafford Cricket Ground and it was amazing. think i have a little crush on Howard. it was always Robbie and Mark when i was a young girl.

Samzi - try not to worry. i know its hard but i had brown bleeding on a few occasions and everything is fine with me. :hugs:

Hey Rae Rae and congrats on news you're having a boy.


----------



## topazicatzbet

yay, congrats rae rae. :happydance::happydance:


----------



## RaeRae

Thank you xxx

I had no idea how hard it would be to get a mobie that plays teddy bears picnic.


----------



## caitlenc

Yay, RaeRae is back!:happydance::happydance:

Congrats on your boy, one of each is so exciting! I can't wait until the Seahorse's fins are strong enough to kick my phone off my belly!:rofl:

Flower, glad you enjoyed your show!:hugs:

:hug:to all my lovelies, hope you're having a fab weekend. We finally had a sunny day, and we went to the beach and now I have a sunburn! Not complaining, though, it was lovely. We met my friend there with her 3 and 5 year old girls. They dragged my DH into the water with them. It was so sweet seeing him with two little girls on his arms, he's gonna be the best Daddy!:cloud9:


----------



## Blondie

Hi Ladies :)

I can't remember posting at all this weekend as been so busy. :)

Raerae - glad to see you joining us :) What is your EDD and I'll add you to the front page with a Blue bump :happydance:

Well it's my 20 week scan on Friday and getting pretty nervous but sure everything will be ok - feeling baby moving all the time now (though DH can't feel it yet :( ).

Took DH to mothercare and mamasandpapas yesterday to introduce him to the world of prams and baby shops :rofl: - think I have narrowed pram search down to 3 so far - either a mothercare MY4, a Quinny 4 or a mamas and papas Herbie :) Holding off buying until at least after 20 week scan though :) 

DH was more interested in looking at toys and baby swings though - he wants to buy this £170 swing thing which you can plug ipod into and it does 1000 and other things by the look of it (DH loves technology and I think he has visions of hooking up his ipod to it and playing baby Morrissey and The Smiths 24 hours a day :rofl: :rofl: ) It was lovely seeing DH getting excited about buying cots / moses baskets etc etc though.

He said he hoped I didn't feel sad as everyone else in the shop seemed to have a HUGE bump and I was tiny still :) Bless him he was trying his hardest not to stare at some of the huge bumps that were on display :rofl:


----------



## msmith

Hi Ladies,
Not much to report. 1st Midwife appointment later this week. What should I expect???

Samzi-how was the scan, been keeping everything crossed for you.

Blondie-how exciting that you are at the shopping stage. Can't wait myself. That bump not exploded yet then?

Raerae-good to see you!

Caitlenc-glad the sun has reached you.

Flowertot-Howard was always my fave. :rofl:

Annamarie-how was the scan?

:hug: to all I have missed.


----------



## jenny25

well girls go have a look  https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests-gallery/152980-very-very-faint-25mil-line.html


----------



## RaeRae

Yay congratulations Jenny!!!!!

Blondie - I'm due on the 2nd of November according to scan dates. I doubt I'll get there though. Zoe was 9lbs 15oz at 38 weeks and this one is probably gonna go the same way.

I'm glad I've got to the point now where I'm not scared all the time which is why I'm finally comfortable enough to come back. Feeling the kicks is very reassuring. OH was looking at my belly moving this morning and the look on his face was priceless.

Also, I FOUND A MOBILE THAT PLAYS TEDDY BEARS PICNIC!!! My first blue bear mobile from mothercare which I got online and it was reduced from £25 to £12.50 so I'm really chuffed. Only thing that worries me now is that if I start buying all blue stuff he'll actually turn out to be a girl!


----------



## Blondie

msmith said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Not much to report. 1st Midwife appointment later this week. What should I expect???
> 
> Samzi-how was the scan, been keeping everything crossed for you.
> 
> Blondie-how exciting that you are at the shopping stage. Can't wait myself. That bump not exploded yet then?
> 
> Raerae-good to see you!
> 
> Caitlenc-glad the sun has reached you.
> 
> Flowertot-Howard was always my fave. :rofl:
> 
> Annamarie-how was the scan?
> 
> :hug: to all I have missed.

Hi MSmith - for me first midwife appointment was taking bloods, blood pressure and lots of filling in forms, measure height and weight and that was about it really. oh and a wee sample if you have a sample pot handy.


----------



## Blondie

RaeRae said:


> Also, I FOUND A MOBILE THAT PLAYS TEDDY BEARS PICNIC!!! My first blue bear mobile from mothercare which I got online and it was reduced from £25 to £12.50 so I'm really chuffed. Only thing that worries me now is that if I start buying all blue stuff he'll actually turn out to be a girl!

:happydance: - sounds like mission accomplished to me :)

I can't wait to start buying things for baby - maybe after the scan on Friday I will finally start planning a nursery etc :)


----------



## samzi

hey all

scan went well - we have a heartbeat :happydance:


----------



## jenny25

samzi said:


> hey all
> 
> scan went well - we have a heartbeat :happydance:

well congrats hunny  xxxxx


----------



## caitlenc

Jenny, congrats on :bfp:!!:happydance::happydance:

Samzi, Yay for heartbeat!! Chances for m/c drop dramatically after a HB is found!:happydance::happydance:

Blondie and RaeRae, isn't shopping fun? I am waiting until after my 20 week scan next Tuesday, then DH and I might go register for a baby wishlist for my shower. I also can't wait to start painting the nursery, but will hold off until August or September for that one!

:hug: to everyone else!


----------



## topazicatzbet

samzi said:


> hey all
> 
> scan went well - we have a heartbeat :happydance:

yay, thats fantastic news, so happy for you.


----------



## topazicatzbet

hey guys, well i ve had a rubbish weekend, 3 of the kittens got sick again, and are back at the vets. one of them had a problem with her bowel and had to have surgery today, sadly she made it through the surgery but died a few hours later so im obviously gutted, the other 2 are doing better annd will hopefully be home in a few days. i was hoping to get a bit of money from selling them to spend on baby things but looks like the vet bill in gonna swollow up all the money, good job my sister has got me loads of freebies.

im looking forward to my scan on wed, need to see little one for some cheering up.


----------



## msmith

Samzi :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: I am so happy for you. You must be over the moon!!
Beth-sorry to hear about your kittens. I hope the other ones pull through.
Blondie-ta for the midwife info.
Jenny :happydance: congrats on the BFP.


----------



## samzi

heres a piccy for you

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v59/samzi/cashew.jpg


----------



## Blondie

Samzi - yay for the heartbeat, you can start to relax now :happydance:

Beth - :( sorry about your kittens :( Hopefully the remaining ones will get better quickly now and not incur any more vets bills :hugs:

Caitlen - so excited about shopping :) Been browsing on the internet for ages but to actually buy something will be so so strange :)

Jen - like your ticker :)


----------



## AnnaMaria

_It's a girl! Oh, I'm so happy. All these little dresses 

Jen, Samzi - congrats

Tomorrow I'll see my parents and OH parents. We haven't told them yet so it's going to be a big surprise when they see me with my bump. I hope they're as happy as I am._


----------



## samzi

congrats on a lil girl


----------



## msmith

Congrats on a little girl AnnaMaria!

I have a massive craving for......McDonalds fries. DH has just headed out to the nearest drive through for me. Sweet.


----------



## samzi

omg msmith! so sweet :D


----------



## msmith

He has his uses :rofl:

Samzi, did you have to go to the scan by yourself today? Loving the pic.


----------



## samzi

nah, my mum came with me :)


----------



## RaeRae

YAY Samzi!!! Congratulations on your girl Anna!

Yeah baby shopping is lush. I'm only just starting now I've had the scan and I'm still nervous!


----------



## Blondie

:happydance: :happydance: In the last couple of days people at work have been telling me I'm starting to look really pregnant :) :rofl: - will have to take another bump photo tonight for your expert opinions :) Maybe I am finally starting to pop a bit.

20 week scan is on Friday - only 3 days and I can't wait, just want to get through that and then I can start spending some money :)


----------



## caitlenc

Ooh, Blondie, I'm jealous, my scan isn't until Tuesday! Are you still planning on sticking with team yellow with me, bump buddy? Also, can't wait to see you're bump!:happydance:

AnnaMaria, a little girl, how fab! Congrats!:happydance:

Beth, so sorry about the kitten, I hope the others make it through okay. Isn't that always the way, as soon as you have a bit of extra money, a big unexpected expense pops up? :hissy:

MsSmith, what a good DH you have!:smug:

:hug: to all my lovelies!

My summer vacation just started, and I already have to head back into work for the day! I am on a committee to help develop a code of conduct for our students, and we have another meeting today. Argh!:hissy: But, I'm going to treat myself to a pedicure afterwards, so that's good!

Have a fab day, girlies!:hugs:


----------



## tori_cottier

Morning ladies 

blondie: please stay on team yellow i'm dying to know what George is but DH want a suprise so no finding out for me unless i can turn him, can't wait for you bump pics!!

Caitlenc: at least you can relax after today hun!! 

Beth: so sorry about the kittens hun, I'm sure the lost doesn't get any easier each year (i do know as my cat use to be a little tart bless her and she would deliver as many time as she could, every time we went down to get her bits taken away she would be preggers again, so know how lossing a kitten some times still hurts) 

AnnaMaria: :dance::dance::dance: yay to your little girl,

Jen: lets hope this si a sticky one for you fingers crossed!

Msmith: can you come and train my DH in the going to Mc D's honestly he wouldn't be out of the place if i knew it was on tap :rofl:

well as for me girls all is well here I've got my Scan on monday which i'm very excited about 

Got cold/flu thingy at the moment and my MW has signed me off untill my temps come down so have to rest :cry: which is something i can't do as my mind is telling me there is so much i could be doing, But have stricked instructions to relax by DH and DD, and today he has left me with his credit card so i can do some online shpping for mat clothes he's so sweet honestly think i could hug him all the time lol 

I went to my DD review at school yesterday and my bloody hormones took over and i cried as for the first time in 5 years they have started to take notice of me with regards to courtneys attention needs/wants, grrrr blooming teachers (no offence to you tho Caitlenc :blush:)

well thats it really i'm off to shop online

Love me and george


----------



## Blondie

Don't worry my lovlies - I intend to stick to my guns and stay on team yellow :)


----------



## jenny25

well hey girls how are we? well im still in shock cant believe i got my :bfp: so i went out and got another frer test today and it was slightly darker than yesterday im feeling so overwhelmed right now im just so happy i think i sound slightly insane but i cant bare too sleep next too OH i just feel when he cuddles and gives me kisses i get easily irratated and want to be left alone i know he is excited as much as i am but is this normal or am i being mean :( xxxx


----------



## samzi

aww look at loads of you going for 20 week scan :happydance:


----------



## topazicatzbet

caitlenc said:


> Beth, so sorry about the kitten, I hope the others make it through okay. Isn't that always the way, as soon as you have a bit of extra money, a big unexpected expense pops up? :hissy:

tell me about it in the last 3 weeks i ve spent £2000 at the vets :dohh::dohh:

just collected the 2 kittens from the vets so have all 5 at home again. one is doing fab the other still has a way to go, but they all seem to like baby food so im hoping they will keep eating.

is it wrong that when i was buying the baby food (cow and gate) i wanted to eat all the puddings myself, dont think my little one will get as look in when it comes to weaning.


----------



## Blondie

topazicatzbet said:


> caitlenc said:
> 
> 
> Beth, so sorry about the kitten, I hope the others make it through okay. Isn't that always the way, as soon as you have a bit of extra money, a big unexpected expense pops up? :hissy:
> 
> tell me about it in the last 3 weeks i ve spent £2000 at the vets :dohh::dohh:
> 
> just collected the 2 kittens from the vets so have all 5 at home again. one is doing fab the other still has a way to go, but they all seem to like baby food so im hoping they will keep eating.
> 
> is it wrong that when i was buying the baby food (cow and gate) i wanted to eat all the puddings myself, dont think my little one will get as look in when it comes to weaning.Click to expand...

Oooh Beth - you have just made me want some Farleys Rusks now :rofl:


----------



## tori_cottier

George has moved up now s/he is just below my belly button :happydance::happydance::happydance:

How about you blondie and Caitlenc has your moved yet? So very exciting s/he settling in s/he new home (so want to say he all the time woder if its a sign?)


----------



## Blondie

How do you know where s/he is Tori? I've noticed the movements are slightly higher nowadays but still very low down. Though my belly is getting a lot firmer from about an inch above my belly button down.

Personally I think baby is growing in my boobs though as they are just getting ridiculously HUGE now :(


----------



## tori_cottier

Blondie said:


> How do you know where s/he is Tori? I've noticed the movements are slightly higher nowadays but still very low down. Though my belly is getting a lot firmer from about an inch above my belly button down.
> 
> Personally I think baby is growing in my boobs though as they are just getting ridiculously HUGE now :(

well yesterday i throught george was doing hand stands as the kicking were more towards my belly button but just put the doppler on him and paniced like hell, But when moving it towards my Belly button the heart beat is really strong, and s/he is rock hard now, 

I've got to go and get some more bra's as the ones i brought last month don't fit grrrr, Have you started to leak yet? (sorry if TMI)


----------



## Blondie

:rofl: no sign of leakage yet thank goodness - it's bad enough having to carry around what must be getting on for 34G without having to add in the embarrassment of wet patches aswell :)

God isn't pregnancy glamorous :rofl:

What with CM, booby leakage etc etc and then soon to come lack of bladder control it seems to be a case of pads needed for every orifice :) Hmmm and just when am I supposed to be feeling energetic and an increased sex drive? :rofl:


----------



## samzi

Blondie said:


> Personally I think baby is growing in my boobs though as they are just getting ridiculously HUGE now :(

DREADING this :rofl: mine are big enough as it is, dont want them even bigger! :lol:


----------



## tori_cottier

Blondie said:


> then soon to come lack of bladder control it seems to be a case of pads needed for every orifice :) Hmmm and just when am I supposed to be feeling energetic and an increased sex drive? :rofl:

What do you mean soon to come, :rofl: i've had a DD already and that takes control over down there, It's a bugger having a cold I'm starting to think about shares in tenna lady :rofl:


----------



## RaeRae

Hello girlies.

Having a mad day today!

I have now finally officially finished my NVQ so that is a huge weight off my shoulders. I'll find out in August if I've passed or not.

We had our cat spayed almost 2 weeks ago and she's hemmorhaged around the stitches inside so she's still got the stitches in and the collar on 13 days later. They might have to re-operate on her! Nightmare!!!! Probably the most standard op a cat has and mine had to have problems with it.

On a happier note baby is kicking the living crap out of me and people can see my belly move so that is lush.


----------



## Blondie

Hold on to your hats ladies :rofl: - apparently this has everyone at work commenting on how pregnant I look :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

19w2d
https://i594.photobucket.com/albums/tt21/blondiedawn/19w2dbump.jpg

I'm really not lying - I AM pregnant honest!! :)


----------



## Blondie

Argh just when I think I have convinced myself on a pram I go and find another one I like :rofl:

Now thinking I like the first wheels elite rather than the buzz 4 or MY4 as it has better storage :)


----------



## caitlenc

Haha, all of you ladies are so cute!:hugs:

Tori and Blondie, all of my kicks are pretty low down, but I can hear the HB on the doppler close to my belly button. I think baby moves all over, quite frankly.:dohh: No leakage for me yet, thank God! Blondie, i can definitely see a little bump now. Can't wait until you really pop!:happydance:


----------



## AnnaMaria

_Yesterday we told our parents that I'm preg. Their reaction seeing me with bump was worth of waiting.

Wow Blondie, that's like "huge" bump.
Here is mine. It's made 22+0._
https://static2.album.ee/files/811/92/orig_20298165_oe1C.jpg


----------



## jenny25

aww you guy bumps are sooo cool :D:D:D:D well jealous cant wait till i get mine lol xxxx


----------



## tori_cottier

Morning ladies

Blondie and AnnaMaria: i am very jealous of you figures right now i feel like a whale at this point in moment i will post a pic of my bump soon once i work out how to use the camara and computor together, 

Caitlenc: maybe our babies have very long legs and arms :rofl: so glad you can feel seahorse now :happydance:

Samzi how are you hun not long now until your in the 2nd tri, 

Well I have lost the ability to bend over now and have become a gymnast in 24hrs just to suss out how to pick a pen off the floor DH is finding this highly amusing :rofl:

x x x x


----------



## caitlenc

AnnaMaria, love the bump!!:happydance:

Tori, saw your pilates exploits on Facebook, LoL, I feel your pain, hunni! I am anything but graceful these days!:rofl:

Samzi & MsSmith, how are you guys feeling?

Jenny, how are you?

Beth, 2000 gbp is a ton of money! I have the same problem, but with my car.:hissy:

Well, off to Long Island again for a long weekend. It's our independence day this weekend, celebrating our emancipation from...well...British rule.:rofl::rofl:

:hug:to all my lovely ladies!!!!


----------



## samzi

im feeling ok thanks. keep remembering monday and it fills me with happy :lol: its far too hot here at night atm though, i now have a fan which helped last night


----------



## Blondie

Hi Ladies :)

2 days until scan :happydance: :happydance:

Well I'm so tired today as ended up sleeping in the spare room. DH was out playing snooker and he finally got to bed at 1.30am waking me up as he came in - said he fell asleep downstairs. Anyway he then promptly fell asleep and started snoring (only a recent thing the snoring) - after a couple attempts at waking him up and hoping it would stop him it just carried on and on so got my pillow and went and got in bed in the spare room :rofl:

Indie the cat was most perterbed to be disturbed at 2am but she soon cuddled up to me purring and we both fell asleep for a few hours.

This morning DH was like "where were you" and denies he snores :( It's only when he has been drinking but it's bad enough struggling to get to sleep as it is and every time I wake up I need to go to loo so I'm getting really ratty about it. Maybe he has always snored when drunk - the only difference being that I am now sober and therefore noticing it :rofl:

He is out drinking again tonight on a staff leaving do so I'm hoping I don't have another night in the spare room :(


----------



## Blondie

AnnaMaria - that is a gorgeous compact bump :)

Tori - I'm struggling to fasten my shoes at the moment but can't figure out why as no real bump :rofl: - I think baby must be lying where it is in the way.

Caitlen - so jealous of your holidays :)

Beth - :hugs: vets bills are a nightmare


----------



## jenny25

caitlenc said:


> AnnaMaria, love the bump!!:happydance:
> 
> Tori, saw your pilates exploits on Facebook, LoL, I feel your pain, hunni! I am anything but graceful these days!:rofl:
> 
> Samzi & MsSmith, how are you guys feeling?
> 
> Jenny, how are you?
> 
> Beth, 2000 gbp is a ton of money! I have the same problem, but with my car.:hissy:
> 
> Well, off to Long Island again for a long weekend. It's our independence day this weekend, celebrating our emancipation from...well...British rule.:rofl::rofl:
> 
> :hug:to all my lovely ladies!!!!

hey im doing good hun got tingly nipples lmao had a cup of coffee this morning didnt enjoy it as much as i normally do but hey im not complaining  i got my private scan on the 24th july i so cant wait :D:D:D:D how is seahorse doing ? i cant wait too feel peanut kick im so overwhelmed at the moment its mad me and OH havent even slept together since i found out im too scared too cause im early on 

sam your a star hunni thanks for our chat last night hun :D

mssmith how are you feeling ?

tori&beth howdy :rofl::rofl::rofl:

xxxxx:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## jenny25

Blondie said:


> Hi Ladies :)
> 
> 2 days until scan :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> Well I'm so tired today as ended up sleeping in the spare room. DH was out playing snooker and he finally got to bed at 1.30am waking me up as he came in - said he fell asleep downstairs. Anyway he then promptly fell asleep and started snoring (only a recent thing the snoring) - after a couple attempts at waking him up and hoping it would stop him it just carried on and on so got my pillow and went and got in bed in the spare room :rofl:
> 
> Indie the cat was most perterbed to be disturbed at 2am but she soon cuddled up to me purring and we both fell asleep for a few hours.
> 
> This morning DH was like "where were you" and denies he snores :( It's only when he has been drinking but it's bad enough struggling to get to sleep as it is and every time I wake up I need to go to loo so I'm getting really ratty about it. Maybe he has always snored when drunk - the only difference being that I am now sober and therefore noticing it :rofl:
> 
> He is out drinking again tonight on a staff leaving do so I'm hoping I don't have another night in the spare room :(


what time is your scan at hunny xxxx


----------



## samzi

no worries, anytime :hugs:

me and OH dont live together yet but we have a sex ban too :lol: not chancing it! other stuff is okay though;) :blush:


----------



## tori_cottier

That doesn't change to be honest poor DH has been on a Sex ban for the last 19 weeks, 

We did think it would return to normal after the 1st tri but in this tri i have got SPD which really hurts to sit down let alone anything else 

poor thing i really must tell him how much i love him for being so patient


----------



## samzi

good job we still have our hands and mouths huh :rofl:


----------



## jenny25

lmao dirty bitch hahaha xxxx


----------



## Blondie

jenny25 said:


> Blondie said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies :)
> 
> 2 days until scan :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> 
> what time is your scan at hunny xxxxClick to expand...

Scan is at 9.30am on Friday morning :happydance:


----------



## Blondie

Sex - whats that? just a distant memory of something that we used to do in our relationship :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## jenny25

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

i know i think its totally gone poor paul:rofl::rofl::rofl:

aweeeee you will need too post pics when you get back xxxxxx


----------



## Blondie

Hmmm about to finish work in 5 minutes and need to walk to car in car park which is about 500m away. Currently in middle of horrendous thunder storm and torrential rain (and I mean absolutely bucketing it down) and guess where my waterproof coat and umbrella are?


Oh yes - in the boot of my car :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## topazicatzbet

hi, girls

just had my scan all was great, baby was kicking and waving and was amazing to see.
the pics arent that great though so im really glad i had the private scan cos those pics were excellent.

they also recon im 15 weeks, but i know when i ovulated so gonna stick at 14+2. 

it was just what i needed to pick me up after a crappy few days. lost another kitten last night so down to 4 now but hopefully these will be fine, they are runnning around causing trouble at the mo.


----------



## samzi

glad it went well hun


----------



## topazicatzbet

here is a copy of the scan, not the greatest though sorry.
https://i121.photobucket.com/albums/o224/topazicatzbeth/DSCF2761.jpg


----------



## Blondie

Aww Beth - it looks like a proper baby :) Glad all was well and obviously a super strong baby as growing faster than your dates :)

Sorry about kitten :hugs:


----------



## RaeRae

Yay Beth!!!! Lush scan.

As for the sex thing, I'm pretty unbearable at the moment. I didn't want it at all during first tri then from about 18 weeks I'm been like a nympho.

Also, this baby kicks me so hard sometimes it actually hurts.


----------



## topazicatzbet

hey guys thought you might like to see pics of the 4 surviving kittens.

https://i121.photobucket.com/albums/o224/topazicatzbeth/DSCF2771.jpg
https://i121.photobucket.com/albums/o224/topazicatzbeth/DSCF2781.jpg
https://i121.photobucket.com/albums/o224/topazicatzbeth/DSCF2787.jpg
https://i121.photobucket.com/albums/o224/topazicatzbeth/DSCF2784.jpg


----------



## flowertot

Beth those kittens are soooooo cute. love the pic with BnB in the background :rofl:


----------



## flowertot

Hi girls. 

hope everybody is well. i've not been on for a couple of days and there are 6 pages to catch up on. going to try with personal messages and apologise in advance if i miss anyone out. 

Blondie- i would give it 3-4 weeks max before you become noticably pregnant. bet you can't wait.

Annamaria - lovely bump pic.

Samzi and beth - love the scan pics :hugs:

Jenny - OMG congrats on your :bfp::happydance:

oh no i'm forgetting already........

Caitlen, tori, msmith, Rae Rea - HI!!!

so sorry can't remember anything else. 

as for me not much to report apart from i seem to be getting a proper bump already!! i was pretty much like blondie last time in that i didn't start to show until 20/24 weeks. its such a shock to have a little bump at 11 weeks!!

took this pic tonight (belly is usually quite flat)
 



Attached Files:







Photo0745.jpg
File size: 88.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## topazicatzbet

love the bump flowertot.


----------



## caitlenc

jenny25 said:


> caitlenc said:
> 
> 
> AnnaMaria, love the bump!!:happydance:
> 
> Tori, saw your pilates exploits on Facebook, LoL, I feel your pain, hunni! I am anything but graceful these days!:rofl:
> 
> Samzi & MsSmith, how are you guys feeling?
> 
> Jenny, how are you?
> 
> Beth, 2000 gbp is a ton of money! I have the same problem, but with my car.:hissy:
> 
> Well, off to Long Island again for a long weekend. It's our independence day this weekend, celebrating our emancipation from...well...British rule.:rofl::rofl:
> 
> :hug:to all my lovely ladies!!!!
> 
> hey im doing good hun got tingly nipples lmao had a cup of coffee this morning didnt enjoy it as much as i normally do but hey im not complaining  i got my private scan on the 24th july i so cant wait :D:D:D:D how is seahorse doing ? i cant wait too feel peanut kick im so overwhelmed at the moment its mad me and OH havent even slept together since i found out im too scared too cause im early on
> 
> sam your a star hunni thanks for our chat last night hun :D
> 
> mssmith how are you feeling ?
> 
> tori&beth howdy :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> xxxxx:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:Click to expand...

Seahorse is doing great, thanks. Kicking away these days, so exciting! Scan is on Tuesday, so looking forward to that. The sex thing was non-esistant for us during first tri. Averaging about once a week now. Keep waiting for that surge in my libido I keep hearing about!:rofl:


----------



## caitlenc

Flower, nice to hear from you! your bump is lovely!:happydance:

Beth, so glad the scan went well, and love the pics of the kittens!:hugs: My doctor says I'm 19+4, but I'm convinced I'm only 19 today. What do these doctors know?:rofl:

Blondie, hope you get out of that spare room!:rofl: Can't wait to wake up tomorrow and see your scan pics, shadows of what's to come for me on Tuesday!:happydance:

RaeRae, you horndog, you!:rofl:

Listened to Seahorse this morning, kicking around with a good strong heartbeat. Never ceases to make me smile.:cloud9: I think we're going to look at nursery furniture today, so much fun!:cloud9:

:hug:to all my girls (I know I missed a bunch of you!)


----------



## jenny25

flowertot said:


> Hi girls.
> 
> hope everybody is well. i've not been on for a couple of days and there are 6 pages to catch up on. going to try with personal messages and apologise in advance if i miss anyone out.
> 
> Blondie- i would give it 3-4 weeks max before you become noticably pregnant. bet you can't wait.
> 
> Annamaria - lovely bump pic.
> 
> Samzi and beth - love the scan pics :hugs:
> 
> Jenny - OMG congrats on your :bfp::happydance:
> 
> oh no i'm forgetting already........
> 
> Caitlen, tori, msmith, Rae Rea - HI!!!
> 
> so sorry can't remember anything else.
> 
> as for me not much to report apart from i seem to be getting a proper bump already!! i was pretty much like blondie last time in that i didn't start to show until 20/24 weeks. its such a shock to have a little bump at 11 weeks!!
> 
> took this pic tonight (belly is usually quite flat)

thank you honey :D your bump is soooo cute :cloud9::cloud9:

ive got the doctors tomorrow at 9am so i will try get on before i go im so nervous lol btw does anyone feel as if someone is pressing their nipples in thats what mine feel like its kinda funny :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## AnnaMaria

_It's HOT in here! I wish I would be in home. Then I could be in my bikinis and everything would be better. I know that doctors say tanning isn't good while pregnancy, but it isn't possible to wear chlothes._


----------



## RaeRae

It is stupidly hot. But considering how hot and disgusting I feel I have been remarkably pleasant to OH who usually cops it sweet.


----------



## samzi

bad day here. randomly crying at work, got sent home, now signed off for a week. BLEH


----------



## jenny25

:hugs::hugs::hugs: i tried to call ya hunny cause me was worried about you i hope your feeling better xxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## msmith

Evening all,
Sorry I have not been on for a while. 
Had the midwife appointment yesterday. Went well except that she told us all her opinions on things e.g. early scans, 3d scans, breastfeeding, before we even expressed ours. Not very professional! 
I'm apparently low risk so my care can continue in the community.
On holiday soon so hopefully the 4 weeks will whizz by until the scan.
Sorry for no personal messages but too much to catch up on.
:hug:


----------



## jenny25

urgh im feeling nautious i think im worrying too much about my appointment or this could be the start of morning sickness lol OH is sound asleep and i gotta be up in 7 hrs ooppsieee

i found an old picture of me pregnant with aarron i was 33 weeks i looked well ill lol

https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a391/jens_preggers_and_loves_paul/pregnant%20bod/babyaarronpictures025.jpg


----------



## Blondie

Hi Ladies :)

Well scan went well - everything ok with baby, no sign of any abnormalities apart from extreme stuborness :rofl: They got all the required measurements but were struggling to get nice photos for us as baby is lying on its stomach with head to one side and sucking its thumb (pretty much the exact position I always sleep in :rofl: ) - got sent for a walk around to see if we could shift it but baby was having none of it :( Got a couple of photos which I will upload later as DH has taken them to work with him to show off. 

DH has decided that baby is a left handed boy as was definitely favouring it's left hand and as DH is left handed and most people we know who are left handed are boys he has drawn this conclusion :rofl: - though he assures me that he will love it even if it turns out to be a right handed girl :rofl: :rofl:

We didn't find out sex so still on team yellow :happydance: :happydance:

Next scan is booked for 28th august at 28 weeks so hopefully baby will have shifted it's lazy ass and moved off it's stomach by then for some better photos :)

Very relieved that everything ok so can now start spending some money and buying things :) :) :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

:happydance: yay thats great news. hopefully baby will co operate more at your next scan.
cant wait to see the pics.


----------



## topazicatzbet

Blondie said:


> Hi Ladies :)
> 
> baby is lying on its stomach with head to one side and sucking its thumb (pretty much the exact position I always sleep in :rofl: )

arent you a bit too old to suck your thumb?? :rofl:


----------



## Blondie

topazicatzbet said:


> Blondie said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies :)
> 
> baby is lying on its stomach with head to one side and sucking its thumb (pretty much the exact position I always sleep in :rofl: )
> 
> arent you a bit too old to suck your thumb?? :rofl:Click to expand...

I only tend to do it when I'm sleeping apparently - though I think DH was making it up in response to my nagging at him for snoring :rofl: Though I do always sleep with hands in front of face :)


----------



## Blondie

topazicatzbet said:


> hey guys thought you might like to see pics of the 4 surviving kittens.
> 
> https://i121.photobucket.com/albums/o224/topazicatzbeth/DSCF2771.jpg
> https://i121.photobucket.com/albums/o224/topazicatzbeth/DSCF2781.jpg
> https://i121.photobucket.com/albums/o224/topazicatzbeth/DSCF2787.jpg
> https://i121.photobucket.com/albums/o224/topazicatzbeth/DSCF2784.jpg

My kitten Izzy is currently trying to get into my laptop to eat your kittens :rofl::rofl:

They are soooo adorable - if I didn't already have my hands full with my 2 I'd buy all 4 off you :cloud9:


----------



## jenny25

awww i want kittens now lol well i been to the doctor and everything went well he says im almost 6 weeks taken from my lmp so my new due date is 3rd march ! :D so im gonna book a private scan for the 17th so i can get a dating scan unless i get something earlier on the nhs xxx


----------



## caitlenc

Yay Blondie!!! So glad scan went well! I was a big thumb sucker as a child, and still sometimes do it in my sleep, so I'm sure the Seahorse is in there sucking away! how long did they scan you for?

Jenny, congrats on new due date!

Hi MsSmith!:hugs:

Samzi, sorry you're down, everything okay?

Well, DH and I went to look at "baby" cars, and ended up trading in my sedan for a gorgeous black wagon, so we now own our baby mobile!!:happydance: It is a lovely car, we are taking it for a drive to go look at baby furniture...it appears to be a huge shopping spree weekend for the Seahorse!:rofl::rofl: We will be bankrupt by the time our little one makes its appearance in the world, but it will be driving and sleeping in style!:rofl:

:hug:to all of you!!


----------



## Blondie

OK ladies - here are my scan photos :)

Caitlen - we were in there for about 20 minutes the first time, then went for a walk around and we tried for another 15 minutes to see if we could shift baby :) Was lovely seeing it in so much detail though, just a shame the photos were a bit disappointing :)
 



Attached Files:







20weekscan.jpg
File size: 47.6 KB
Views: 7









20weekscan1.jpg
File size: 49.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## tori_cottier

*I sore this on the third tri thread and thought you guys could do with a laugh with the heat and all*

The 'Middle Wife' by an Anonymous 2nd grade teacher

I've been teaching now for about fifteen years. I have two kids myself, but the best birth story I know is the one I saw in my own second
grade classroom a few years back. When I was a kid, I loved show-and-tell. So I always have a few sessions with my students. It helps them get over shyness and usually, show-and-tell is pretty tame. Kids bring in pet turtles, model airplanes, pictures of fish they catch, stuff like that. And I never, ever place any boundaries or limitations on them. If they want to lug it in to school and talk about it, they're welcome.

Well, one day this little girl, Erica, a very bright, very outgoing kid, takes her turn and waddles up to the front of the class with a pillow stuffed under her sweater. She holds up a snapshot of an infant. 'This is Luke, my baby brother, and I'm going to tell you about his birthday.'

'First, Mom and Dad made him as a symbol of their love, and then Dad put a seed in my Mom's stomach, and Luke grew in there. He ate for
nine months through an umbrella cord.'

She's standing there with her hands on the pillow, and I'm trying not to laugh and wishing I had my camcorder with me. The kids are watching her in amazement.

'Then, about two Saturdays ago, my Mom starts saying and going, 'Oh, Oh, Oh, Oh!' Erica puts a hand behind her back and groans. 'She
walked around the house for, like an hour, 'Oh, oh, oh!' (Now this kid is doing a hysterical duck walk and groaning.)

' My Dad called the middle wife. She delivers babies, but she doesn't have a sign on the car like the Domino's man. They got my Mom to lie
down in bed like this.' (Then Erica lies down with her back against the wall.)

'And then, pop! My Mom had this bag of water she kept in there in case he got thirsty, and it just blew up and spilled all over the bed,
like psshhheew!' (This kid has her legs spread with her little hands miming water flowing away. It was too much!)

'Then the middle wife starts saying 'push, push,' and 'breathe, breathe'. They started counting, but never even got past ten. Then, all of a sudden, out comes my brother. He was covered in yucky stuff that they all said it was from Mom's play-center, (placenta) so there must be a lot of toys inside there. When he got out, the middle wife spanked him
for crawling up in there.'

Then Erica stood up, took a big theatrical bow and returned to her seat.

I'm sure I applauded the loudest. Ever since then, when it's show-and-tell day, I bring my camcorder, just in case another 'Middle Wife' comes along.


----------



## tori_cottier

Blondie said:


> OK ladies - here are my scan photos :)
> 
> Caitlen - we were in there for about 20 minutes the first time, then went for a walk around and we tried for another 15 minutes to see if we could shift baby :) Was lovely seeing it in so much detail though, just a shame the photos were a bit disappointing :)

Awwww s/he so cute, Honestly those pics are really good, can't wait for monday for mine, so glad all is well though as im a little nervous about mine (not sure why but getting use to this feeling lol)


----------



## tori_cottier

caitlenc said:


> Yay Blondie!!! So glad scan went well! I was a big thumb sucker as a child, and still sometimes do it in my sleep, so I'm sure the Seahorse is in there sucking away! how long did they scan you for?
> 
> Jenny, congrats on new due date!
> 
> Hi MsSmith!:hugs:
> 
> Samzi, sorry you're down, everything okay?
> 
> Well, DH and I went to look at "baby" cars, and ended up trading in my sedan for a gorgeous black wagon, so we now own our baby mobile!!:happydance: It is a lovely car, we are taking it for a drive to go look at baby furniture...it appears to be a huge shopping spree weekend for the Seahorse!:rofl::rofl: We will be bankrupt by the time our little one makes its appearance in the world, but it will be driving and sleeping in style!:rofl:
> 
> :hug:to all of you!!


Any excuse to shop caitlenc!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

s/he is adorable blondie


----------



## flowertot

that story about the "middle wife" has just cheered me up loads!

Blondie - the pics are lovely and i'm sure you will get really nice ones next time. i'm left handed by the way so it could still be a girl! :rofl:

Caitlen - i can't wait for the shopping to begin. hope you had a lovely time. 

Jenny - love the bump pic. you look great to me but i wouldn't know what you look like when you're ill. i will dig out one of mine from last time and put it on. if you're anything like i've been you will find that everything happens quicker 2nd time around. i'm hoping i go into labour a couple of weeks earlier this time too as was overdue with holly.

hey beth how is your bump coming along now since the last pic?


----------



## flowertot

well i dug it out....

this is me at 36 weeks with DD in 2007. the way i seem to be going i will be this big in another month :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







Photo0752.jpg
File size: 78.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## caitlenc

Aw, Flower, what a fabulous pic of your old bump!!

And Blondie, your baby has a gorgeous profile, s/he is going to be a looker! :happydance:Thanks for the info, can't wait for my scan. 

Tori, I'm nervous about my scan, too!:blush: and that Middle Wife story is the funniest thing, I laughed out loud!!:rofl:

Well, we looked at lots of baby stuff, and I have pretty much picked out my furniture, but managed not to actually buy anything. I will order it in August, I think.:happydance:

:hug:to you all!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

flowertot said:


> hey beth how is your bump coming along now since the last pic?

it seems to have gone down a bit this week, i think most of it must have been bloat, but it is def harder at the bottom now.


----------



## jenny25

hey girls well im well happy and can believe cb digi has picked up and showing im pregnant 1-2 but how does that tie in if my last period was 26th may ? this bit confuses me lol xxx


----------



## flowertot

loads of people have said not to trust the conception indicator as its not always accurate. it said 3+ for me when it should have said 2-3 and other people have been worried because it said 1-2 when it should have said 2-3 etc.

the fact is you're pregnant just ignore the numbers! :hugs:


----------



## jenny25

flowertot said:


> loads of people have said not to trust the conception indicator as its not always accurate. it said 3+ for me when it should have said 2-3 and other people have been worried because it said 1-2 when it should have said 2-3 etc.
> 
> the fact is you're pregnant just ignore the numbers! :hugs:

yeah i know the doctor says im in my 6th week just now its all mad i tell you hun im starting to get small symptoms now my eyes feel constantly tired little heartburn and that but what can i do too stop worrying and sailing past the next 6 weeks its going to drive me mad im so glad i have you girls too keep me sane thank you all so much for your support it truly amazes me xxx


----------



## flowertot

i feel the same. it fasntastic support. you girls are all so lovely x


----------



## jenny25

flowertot said:


> i feel the same. it fasntastic support. you girls are all so lovely x

you will need to give me your msn addy and we can chat on their hun im hopeless on facebook im on but sometimes i forget to send msgs lol xxx


----------



## Blondie

Caitlen - I can't believe you have been out and bought a new car for baby :rofl: 

We went pram shopping today and I've completely fallen for the Quinny Buzz 4 so think we are going to go with that one - I can't wait to get it and start pushing around baby in it :)


----------



## flowertot

jenny25 said:


> flowertot said:
> 
> 
> i feel the same. it fasntastic support. you girls are all so lovely x
> 
> you will need to give me your msn addy and we can chat on their hun im hopeless on facebook im on but sometimes i forget to send msgs lol xxxClick to expand...

i've not got msn hun. at least i don't think i have anyway :rofl:


----------



## jenny25

flowertot said:


> jenny25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flowertot said:
> 
> 
> i feel the same. it fasntastic support. you girls are all so lovely x
> 
> you will need to give me your msn addy and we can chat on their hun im hopeless on facebook im on but sometimes i forget to send msgs lol xxxClick to expand...
> 
> i've not got msn hun. at least i don't think i have anyway :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:my god girl lol have i got you on facebook hun ? you know my brain is like mush just now lol xxxx


----------



## caitlenc

Jenny--unfortunately, the worrying never stops, and then all of a sudden you're into the second tri and it just gets better. But I still do my share of worrying, even at 20 weeks and feeling the baby move, so I don't think it ever totally goes away.:hissy:People tell me it's just a precursor to the worrying we'll do when LO is actually here!:rofl::rofl:


----------



## RaeRae

Happy 20 weeks Caitlen & Blondie!

Happy 12 weeks flowertot!

Sorry if I've missed anyone else!

I worked out today that if I have baby at 38 weeks like I did with Zoe I'm gonna be having him in just over 15 weeks. OH MY GOD ITS GONNA HURT!


----------



## Blondie

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: 20 weeks for Tori, Caitlen and Me :happydance: :happydance:

Everyones weeks seem to be flying by at the moment :)

RaeRae - can't believe you are nearly 23 weeks now 

Beth - well and truely in second tri now and it won't be long until the rest of you make it over to 2nd tri with us all aswell 

:happydance: :happydance:


----------



## topazicatzbet

he he, yep im def 2nd tri now, and i ve had my first bump touches this week by my work collegues, doesnt bother me yet but im sure it will in time.

had a dream today (on nights) that i was having my scan and it was a boy, wonder if its a sign.


----------



## caitlenc

Yay for twenty weeks, bump buddies!!! Halfway through!:happydance::happydance:

Happy 12 weeks, flower!!:happydance:

Beth, I don't mind the bump touches yet, either, but I'm sure it will get annoying soon enough!

:hug:to you all!


----------



## topazicatzbet

just wondering, did any of the uk ladies also get a dvd on breastfeeding in their maternity notes, if so have you watched it yet

im watching it now and think its really good.


----------



## Blondie

topazicatzbet said:


> just wondering, did any of the uk ladies also get a dvd on breastfeeding in their maternity notes, if so have you watched it yet
> 
> im watching it now and think its really good.

Didn't get that Beth - didn't have anything on breast feeding given to me yet but maybe they hand it out later up here in the wild north ;)

Not had any bump touching yet - but then again that's probably because I don't have a bump to touch :rofl:


----------



## flowertot

jenny25 said:


> flowertot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jenny25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flowertot said:
> 
> 
> i feel the same. it fasntastic support. you girls are all so lovely x
> 
> you will need to give me your msn addy and we can chat on their hun im hopeless on facebook im on but sometimes i forget to send msgs lol xxxClick to expand...
> 
> i've not got msn hun. at least i don't think i have anyway :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:my god girl lol have i got you on facebook hun ? you know my brain is like mush just now lol xxxxClick to expand...

yeah we are facebook friends :rofl:


----------



## flowertot

hi girls. 

well as some of you have pointed out i'm 12 weeks today! its has flown by but i've havn't enjoyed things up to now because i've been so sick. i think it might be a sign i'm having a boy as wasn't bad at all last time. 

i havn't had a dvd on breastfeeding but i know i'm going to do it anyway. i breastfed DD for a year but i don't it will be for that long this time because it just won't be practical. i'm going to try 3/6 months exclusive bf and then combine breast and bottle after that. nobody can say for sure though can they because some LO's don't take to it. will just have to wait and see. 

been feeling really sick today, just when i though it had stopped : (


----------



## jenny25

sorry michelle my head is like mush think the preggo brain is going abit doo lally lol , thats a shame hun you have been so sick :( ive only been feeling really tired and a little sick feeling but thats it so far xxx

12 weeks thats flown by so quick xxxxx

i boughgt myself a fetal doppler today off ebay for£60 but i know i cant use it for a while yet but i couldnt resist a bargain lol xxx


----------



## tori_cottier

After noon lovelys, 

Well this is a quick update as i'm a little hectic today :cry:

well we have been to the 20 week scan, where DH announced that we should find the sex (OMG i nearly kissed him as up until now he was saying he wanted a suprise) So i'm please to announce that Baby George is a Boy (bloody good job with a bump name of George lol) and i can't tell you how chuffed i am! 

Whooo hoooo i'm going to have a Baby Boy.

All other areas are fine apart from when they couldn't find all four chambers, and the women nearly dislocated my rib cage (it still hurts now) as George was facing my spine and had his arms around the area.

Caitlanc and Blondie we're half was there now how fast has that gone? (even tho it seem slow but it only seems like 5 min we were POAS addicts even after the BFP)

Beth yay your in the 2nd TRi whooo hooo you 

and all the other ladies i love you lots

Love me and George


----------



## topazicatzbet

yay tori, congrats on the blue bump. you must have known deep down all along. :happydance::happydance:

now you can go shopping for lots of blue things.

im guessing she did eventually find the 4 chambers of the heart.


----------



## tori_cottier

yes she did 45 min later lol

so very excited now 

thanks beth


----------



## jenny25

tori_cottier said:


> After noon lovelys,
> 
> Well this is a quick update as i'm a little hectic today :cry:
> 
> well we have been to the 20 week scan, where DH announced that we should find the sex (OMG i nearly kissed him as up until now he was saying he wanted a suprise) So i'm please to announce that Baby George is a Boy (bloody good job with a bump name of George lol) and i can't tell you how chuffed i am!
> 
> Whooo hoooo i'm going to have a Baby Boy.
> 
> All other areas are fine apart from when they couldn't find all four chambers, and the women nearly dislocated my rib cage (it still hurts now) as George was facing my spine and had his arms around the area.
> 
> Caitlanc and Blondie we're half was there now how fast has that gone? (even tho it seem slow but it only seems like 5 min we were POAS addicts even after the BFP)
> 
> Beth yay your in the 2nd TRi whooo hooo you
> 
> and all the other ladies i love you lots
> 
> Love me and George

aww congats on the blue bump honey :D:D 
how are we all today ?
well i got my first taste of sickness feeling lol after lunch but i wasnt sick lol 
ive a few little shooting pains today but i did manage to get the number for the maternity unit which i didnt have and i spoke to the midwife about my history ive too call up wed too see if they have my records so we can get the stuff that thins my blood :D xxx


----------



## caitlenc

Tori, congrats on the blue bump! And on a healthy scan! Mine is tomorrow at 3:30, am a bit nervous, but excited, too. Will post pics when I can!:hug:


----------



## Blondie

Tori - what happened to staying on Team Yellow? :rofl: :rofl: Congratulations on your Blue Bump though :) :)

Caitlen - please stay on Team Yellow with me :) I don't want to be the only one getting a surprise on 22nd November :) Good luck with your scan - will be checking for your update to see how it went :)


----------



## tori_cottier

I'm sorry Blondie :cry: but it was a bit like christmas eve the excitement got a bit to much for me :rofl:


----------



## Blondie

tori_cottier said:


> I'm sorry Blondie :cry: but it was a bit like christmas eve the excitement got a bit to much for me :rofl:

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Oooooh Tori what are you like :)


----------



## RaeRae

tori_cottier said:


> yes she did 45 min later lol

Tori I had that problem too! She couldn't get a proper look at the heart. I was lying in all sorts of positions until she made me go and pee! When I came back she got it straight away lol. Stupid giant bladder.

Hope everyone is feeling ok. I'm starting to think about all the stuff I have to get and do now by the time the baby comes. I've been putting it off for so long so I think I better start buying some stuff!


----------



## jenny25

hey girls well i feel bloated today but hey ho looks as if im 4 months or something already i know this is my 4th pregnancy but i didnt show early for my others but look i look fat :(
 



Attached Files:







Photo032.jpg
File size: 75.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## AnnaMaria

_I'm back At last at home. This week was so great. On Sunday I met my friend and she is a mother now. She has 2 months old son. So adorable I wish the November would come sooner._


----------



## Blondie

Looking good there Jenny :)

Welcome back Annamaria :)

Well time for a weekly update on the incredibly well hidden baby - me at 20w2d :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

https://i594.photobucket.com/albums/tt21/blondiedawn/20w2dbump.jpg

Huge aren't I? :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## jenny25

omg blondie where is it lol its so cute you know honey  

thats me got my private scan booked for 17th july @ 19.30pm :D bet you that day will totally drag on lol xx


----------



## tori_cottier

Blondie said:


> Looking good there Jenny :)
> 
> Welcome back Annamaria :)
> 
> Well time for a weekly update on the incredibly well hidden baby - me at 20w2d :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> https://i594.photobucket.com/albums/tt21/blondiedawn/20w2dbump.jpg
> 
> Huge aren't I? :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


Good God Blondie you put me a little hippo to shame, 

were is it? 

Do you know i now have knackles, Where my ankle and knees met because of bloating and i can't see the floor anymore :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

you enjoy it while it last :happydance:

(I'm so jealous)


----------



## tori_cottier

jenny25 said:


> omg blondie where is it lol its so cute you know honey
> 
> thats me got my private scan booked for 17th july @ 19.30pm :D bet you that day will totally drag on lol xx

:happydance::happydance:Yay:happydance::happydance:

Can't wait to see the little one


----------



## jenny25

tori_cottier said:


> jenny25 said:
> 
> 
> omg blondie where is it lol its so cute you know honey
> 
> thats me got my private scan booked for 17th july @ 19.30pm :D bet you that day will totally drag on lol xx
> 
> :happydance::happydance:Yay:happydance::happydance:
> 
> Can't wait to see the little oneClick to expand...

me too hunny i just hope the next9 days dont drag in xxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

where the hell is mini blondie hiding, you must pop soon


----------



## Blondie

Mini blondie is definitely in there and kicking away - I can feel a hard ridge about an inch or so above my belly button so assume my uterus is up there now. Baby was lying on its stomach in my scan so assume it is just lying in a strange position which doesn't show up much :)


----------



## Blondie

oooooh Caitlen - where are you???? waiting to here how your scan went....


----------



## topazicatzbet

hope all went well cait


----------



## tori_cottier

I was wondering this i keep nipping in every so often just to see if she's updated 

Hope all is ok

xx


----------



## Blondie

It's just gone 6am over there now so she is probably having a lie in - hopefully she just didn't have chance to update yesterday.

Wake up Cait :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

hope thats the case, come to think about it didnt she post her 12 week scan the day after and have us worrying.


----------



## caitlenc

Hi girls!:hugs:

So sorry to worry you, I was out last night and wasn't able to get online until this morning. You are all so sweet for being concerned!

All is well with the Seahorse!:happydance::happydance: It's measurments are spot on for 20 weeks 2 days, and it looked gorgeous! And Blondie, don't worry, we are still on team yellow!:happydance:

Here is the best pic we got:
https://i676.photobucket.com/albums/vv127/Caitlenc/P1000602.jpg

Sorry it's so big, I don't know how to shrink them!

:hug: to you all!


----------



## caitlenc

I am heading out of town until Friday to have a couple of girlie days with my best friend, so won't be online until I get back. Have a fab couple of days, my lovelies!!:hug:


----------



## Blondie

Have a nice time Caitlen :)

So glad everything is looking good and that you are still on team yellow with me :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## topazicatzbet

yay, congrats cait, seahorse loks fab, what a cute nose.


----------



## Blondie

How comes Caitlens profile looks like a really pretty baby and mine just looks like a baby chimp :cry: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

I'm betting boy for mine and girl for Caitlen based on face profiles :)


----------



## flowertot

hi girls. 

Lovely scan pic caitlen. 
Blondie - when is your bump going to pop out.... it can't be long now. 

well had my dating scan today and everything is fine. all the measurements say i am 12+4 so i've been put forward 3 days all together since my scan at 9 weeks. 

pud was sucking its thumb and stretching. i wanted to stay on the table watching all day!

will post a pic soon. 

had a bad sick moment before too. was eating dinner with holly when i got a huge wave of sickness and had to make a run for the bathroom : ( i hope it doesn't last much long.


----------



## flowertot

only 7 weeks until next scan on 26th August :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Photo0763.jpg
File size: 83.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## topazicatzbet

awe flowertot baby looks great. are you gonna find out what team you are on or stay a yellow bump


----------



## AnnaMaria

_I'm thinking about babystuff. This time I want a proper stroller. Something I really like, because there aren't so much good twin strollers.
Then crib. I don't have any point looking at them, because I already have 2 cribs at home. The same is with chlothes.
I feel like there isn't chance to feel that shopping again. Picking those beautiful dresses, socks, blouses
I know it's ridiculous, but today just is that blue day._


----------



## Blondie

Gorgeous scan pic flowertot :) Very cute baby :)


----------



## flowertot

topazicatzbet said:


> awe flowertot baby looks great. are you gonna find out what team you are on or stay a yellow bump

we are going to find out. although i don't think it will be much of a suprise as i'm convinced its a boy!

i'd rather know because we are decorating our spare room for holly to move into as its fairly big and the new baby will be going in holly's old room which is quite a bit smaller. holly's room is very pink and if we have a boy and the room isn't changed into a boys room i will just stress out!


----------



## Blondie

I couldn't lie on my stomach last night as it felt like I was squashing babies head :rofl: - I had visions of baby being born with a flat head as I'm sure I could feel it underneath me so I gave in to my irrationality and slept on my side instead - I hope this isn't quite the end of sleeping on my stomach :cry:

Bizarre how there is still no bump really but I can really feel baby and I can tell where legs are and arms are as I can feel the different movements - probably because there is no bump between me and baby - almost feels like it is just under skin which is a bit freaky :) Really scared I will look down and see a foot poking out :rofl:


----------



## topazicatzbet

think you better get used to sleeping on your side.
baby must be filling your abdomen by now, so no wonder it was uncomfortable to sleep on it.


----------



## jenny25

i think im driving myself potty girls only 6 days to go till my private scan on friday evening , i keep worrying so much that something is gonna be wrong please tell me i aint insane lol im so tired and bbs hurt but no morning sickness as of yet i think im slightly paranoid , i got my letters through i have my first midwife appointment on the 3rd aug and my first nhs scan on the 20th aug which i think is ages away im slowly driving myself mad xxx


----------



## flowertot

jenny25 said:


> i think im driving myself potty girls only 6 days to go till my private scan on friday evening , i keep worrying so much that something is gonna be wrong please tell me i aint insane lol im so tired and bbs hurt but no morning sickness as of yet i think im slightly paranoid , i got my letters through i have my first midwife appointment on the 3rd aug and my first nhs scan on the 20th aug which i think is ages away im slowly driving myself mad xxx

you sound just like everybody else hun! its completly normal to worry. i thought first tri would drag because of all the worrying but its flown for me. i hope it does for you too :hugs:


----------



## caitlenc

Hi girls!:hugs: Thanks for all the lovely comments about the Seahorse's piccie. We are proud parents and show it off every chance we get!

Flowertot, your scan pic is fabulous!:happydance:

Blondie, your little peanut has a gorgeous profile as well! I am actually convinced it's a boy, and have been since I got pregnant. We'll see if that Mother's intuition is right!! BTW, can your DH feel the baby kicking yet? Chris is desperate to feel it, poor lamb, and he can't yet.:cry:


----------



## topazicatzbet

caitlin, blondie and tori, congrats on 21 weeks.

flowertot welcome to second tri

jenny, welcome to the world of paronoid mummy! we all went through the same, i paid for 2 private scans because of my paranoia, i didnt have any symptoms except tiredness weeks 5-9 and slightly sore boobs. no sickness at all.


Well i went to my friends wedding yest and it was lovely, was naughty and had a small glass of champaigne for the toast, and told her my news i wanted to do it face to face and she lives away.
so came home and put it on facebook, so its officially out in the open now.
all my close friends and family knew any way of course but now all the people i went to school with will know and my ex.

i have to also say i know why they say dont wear under wire bras, i needs a strapless or clear strap bra for my dress and had a nightmare getting one because i was working all week so i could have the weekend off for the wedding ended up getting one at last, not quite the right size and under wired. 

god i was uncomfortable all day with it, ended up taking it off in the car on the way home much to my friends and her husbands amusement.


----------



## Blondie

Wow - I can't believe we are at 21 weeks already :happydance:

Caitlen - DH can't feel baby yet, well he probably could if he had the patience to actually sit with his hand feeling for it long enough but he has the attention span of a gnat :rofl: I've been feeling baby moving now for over 4 weeks so surely he should be able to feel it now....

Beth - did you find that just the one glass of champagne went straight to your head? I had a glass at a friends wedding recently and my head was spinning :rofl: - definitely going to be a cheap date once baby is here :rofl:

Well I've decided that I just can't cope with all the cleaning in my house so I'm going to employ a cleaner and I've just told DH that :) He was like - but we always do cleaning together - errmmm no he hasn't done anything for months so I've given up on getting assistance and decided that I will pay someone to come in for 3 hours a week and do it for me before I get any more knackered. I did it all in 4 hours today and I'm so so tired now.


----------



## RaeRae

Hi everyone.

I'm a bit worried. I keep getting these little shooting pains down there. Its on the left side, it starts in the place where my old c section scar starts. I don't know if there's any link?

Also I'm worried that I'm feeling the baby a bit too low. He seems to be kicking me right in the bits. The other day he was kicking me up the top of my belly and you could see my belly move but now he seems to have gone a lot lower and further inside. I'm really worried because 2 people have said I look smaller and I'm scared something is going wrong!

What do you think?


----------



## topazicatzbet

he has probably just turned around rae rae but if your really worried, give your midwife a ring.

blondie, i was a light weight with alcohol anyway, only had a small glass but could def feel it.


----------



## RaeRae

He's bloody moved up now and the pains have stopped. Honest to god I'm a mess. He's kicking me right in the bellybutton now. And when I say pains they're more like little twinges so I'm probably just being a wuss.

The thing with phoning anyone is they'll ask
Are you bleeding - No
Is the pain severe and/or constant - No
Do you feel well otherwise - Yes
Are you getting plenty of movement - Yes

Then they'll put me on mute and talk about how neurotic I am then tell me its probably the baby lying on a nerve which I think it probably is anyway but I'm just a wreck.

Urgh. Being pregnant is hard.


----------



## topazicatzbet

glad he has shifted back hun.

i have nt felt little one move yet but i get the pains that you mentioned all the time.


----------



## jenny25

hey girls not long now nearly 4 days till scan day :D:D:D yay im excited and nervous :D OH has been great letting me sleep in the bed myself cause ive been restless :) but i have started getting waves of nausea not too bad though how is everyone doing are you all keeping well Raerae glad the lil one has moved hun dont worry they usually sit on nerves i used to get shooting pains up my backside sorry tmi when i was pregnant with him but all was good :) well i contacted the stop smoking line im getting help with quitting smoking maybe that may put the end of my crazy dreams ive been having have you girls had any crazy dreams ? xxx


----------



## caitlenc

Hiya Girlies!:hugs:

Blondie, good for you for hiring a cleaner, ours comes every two weeks and is a Godsend!

RaeRae, glad baby shifted back up and that the pains have stopped. I'm sure it was just hitting a nerve. I get almost all of my kicks very low, and have been getting those twinges occasionally since week 12!:dohh:

Jenny, so excited for your scan!:happydance: i get very vivid dreams since becoming pregnant, and normally I can't remember my dreams, so it's pretty weird!

Hubby and i went to see "My Sister's Keeper" at the cinema tonight, and I cried like a baby. Damn hormones!:rofl:

Also, we found a gold colored paint for the bottom part of the nursery, under the wallpaper border I bought. Can't wait to clear the furniture out of there and start setting up the room for the baby!:happydance:

:hug:to all my girlies!


----------



## Blondie

Raerae - glad baby has shifted back up again, I get days when it almost feels like baby is going to drop out as it feels really heavy and low then it will suddenly do a huge somersault and the feeling has gone again. My kicks are all still pretty low down though at the moment - nothing near the belly button yet.

Caitlen - I just can't do films at the moment - I would cry at anything, I'm particularly good at crying because of burnt toast at the moment :rofl:

Got my 21 week midwife appointment on wednesday so will get to hear babies heartbeat again :) - though nowadays that doesn't seem as reassuring as I can feel it kicking the hell out of my uterus everyday :rofl:


----------



## RaeRae

Thanks everyone.

Urgh. Had a bad night last night. I've been so so good lately. Really happy and not worrying about everything but yesterday I had a relapse.

I was getting those little twinges on and off from late afternoon til about 10. When I said to my Mum about it she was like 'Well I had them with you but it was when you were coming' so I started panicking that I was going into labour or something. It didn't help matters that 2 people over the weekend said my bump looked smaller. To be fair this wouldn't be a bad thing coz I'm pretty huge but it's really not what you need to hear when you're pregnant and worrying.

I went to bed last night and I was talking to OH about it and he sort of sighed and told me not to worry so much. This didn't go down well. I started crying my eyes out. I explained to him that this is exactly what pisses me off. Whenever I try and talk about anything like worries and stuff people just make me out to be an idiot so I stop talking about it then it all builds up in my head and gets a million times worse. That's what happened when I used to have depression and even though I'm trying to talk about things like I was told to do it always seems to be dismissed and it's frustrating to be made to feel like an idiot all the time.

Sorry for the rant.

The baby is having a scan on his heart tomorrow as a precaution because Zoe was born with 2 holes in her heart. I'm not worried about that because Zoe's healed by themselves and there were no signs of any holes at the 20 weeks scan. I'm just glad I get to see him again.


----------



## Freyasmum

I know I'm not knocked up yet, but I'm butting in here anyway!!
Ladies - your scan pics are all SO beautiful! I just love them. Glad to see you're all doing so well. :hugs:

Raerae - God, it's so normal to worry about every twinge! I think it can be hard for the men to understand - they don't shoulder the responsibility of carrying the baby like we do. Do you have a good midwife? Mine was great when I had Freya. I saw her regularly, and was able to call her with every worry... All of which she would seem to take seriously, while calmly reassuring me that all was well.
I'm quite sure everything is fine with you and your baby, but you need to have someone who will listen and not belittle your feelings. 
Keep ranting away here. You know we will listen without judging and offer support - even if it is 'virtual'. :hugs:
Yay that you get to see him again though!

Back off to TTC for me... :)


----------



## RaeRae

Thank you so much x

I wouldn't have a clue who to call to be honest. Because I'm diabetic I'm under consultant led care. I saw a midwife once when I was about 7 weeks pregnant and I haven't seen one since. It's all very clinical and all related to the diabetes. The only time the pregnancy gets mentioned is when I'm having a scan or something.

I've got clinic tomorrow so I'll see if I can speak to someone there. I know I'm seeing the obstetrician tomorrow so hopefully she'll be able to help.


----------



## AnnaMaria

_It's been so busy with home and the kids. At one moment there's sun, the next rain. So every minute possible I try to go to garden and work there.
That means I have to dump Internet. That's sad, but I think when autumn comes and I have different kind of berries in my refrigerator, that'll be worth it._


----------



## Blondie

Morning Ladies :)

RaeRae - hope your scan goes ok today :hugs: - sure everything will be fine and you will enjoy seeing your little boy again :happydance:

Baby is going crazy this morning - it hasn't stopped doing backflips in there :rofl: - makes me laugh as it feels so funny :) Still looking very bumpless so will take my weekly non-bump photo this evening so you can all try and spot the baby :rofl:

It will be nice to go to my next midwife appointment tomorrow - it seems to have flown by since the last one (5 weeks ago). Time really is starting to speed along now


----------



## RaeRae

Blondie I bet you're absolutely huge by the end and we'll all laugh!!!!

Well I had the scan this morning. It was really really good. I had to have the scan up on the ward coz they'd already done too many or some crap down in U/S so the Obstetrician did it. He said that because he doesn't do scans all the time he wants me to have another one next week in the U/S department so I get to see bubs again!!!! As far as he can see there are no holes in the heart and everything looked great so I'm really really chuffed. I have also been left with absolutely no doubt that it's a boy. Saw all his bits!!! The Doctor was quite impressed LMAO!! SO now I'm looking forward to next week!

I asked about the pains and he said that I'll get all sorts of little pains and niggles at this stage of pregnancy with all the growth and movement so not to worry. Yay!


----------



## Blondie

Glad your little boy is looking ok RaeRae :)

OK so here we have this weeks lack of bump - though it's definitely starting to go, can't be much longer before the abs give way to the baby :rofl:

21w2d
https://i594.photobucket.com/albums/tt21/blondiedawn/21w2dfront.jpg

and from the front
https://i594.photobucket.com/albums/tt21/blondiedawn/21w2dbump.jpg


----------



## topazicatzbet

it cant be long now blondie.

rae rae so glad all is looking great with :baby: and you get to see him again next week, bliss.

i ve nothing to report, my bump seems to have deflated this week, no movements as yet but lots of twinges still.
cant wait til my midwife appointment next week hopefully i ll get to listen in to the heartbeat.


----------



## Blondie

Yike Beth - I've just noticed you are over 16 weeks now - that has really flown by :) Won't be long til you are feeling your little kitten in there :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

hope not i cant wait to feel him or her move, it must be very reasurring and make it all feel a lot more real.


----------



## flowertot

evening ladies. 

congrats on 16 weeks beth. 

blondie -there is deffo a tiny bump starting to push through now.....not much longer!

Rae rae - glad all went well at the scan and you get to see your LO again soon. 

i'm still sick and very tired but i'm sure i will pick up soon. got 2nd midwife appointment at 18 weeks so ages off yet. i want iron tablets because i know i'm aneamic. last pregnancy i had to go on iron tablets and as soon as i started taking them i had loads more energy. think i might ring up the midwife to see if i can go and pick them up rather than wait another month like a pale and washed-out zombie.

bump seems to be staying the same. no different than it was at 11 weeks. might even be slightly smaller because i think some bloating has gone down now. 

i'm going to stalk the bump pics now, its one of my fave threads!


----------



## Blondie

It is definitely reassuring to feel baby kicking away inside Beth :) Especially when you have no bump and nothing else to reassure you that you are pregnant :rofl:

Flowertot - I'd ring up and ask for some iron tablets, I'm prone to being anaemic and can tell pretty much straight away when my iron levels are dropping but touch wood at the moment I'm feeling ok so think they are still up there :)

Has anyone seen or heard from samzi recently? I can't remember seeing any posts from her lately?


----------



## RaeRae

Yeah I was asking after Samzi in chat yesterday. I hope she's ok.


----------



## caitlenc

Hello My Lovely ladies!!:hugs:

RaeRae, so glad scan went well. You must feel very reassured, and it sounds like your bubs is very well-endowed!:rofl:

Blondie, I am definitely starting to see that bump, not long now until you pop, I'm sure!:happydance:

Flowertot, hope you feel better soon, sweetie!:hugs:

AnnaMaria, hope you're feeling well.

Jenny, any news from Samzi? Starting to get worried!:cry:

Beth, i am sure you'll start feeling flutters soon.

:hug: to all I've missed!


----------



## mamawannabe

hello all you lucky knocked up naughties - As far as I know Samzi is fine its just that she cant log on from her boyfriends house - i noticed this on one of her other threads.

It only seems to be me, Razcox and Freyasmum in the best of the rest... its a little disheartening really but hey.... PMA all the way and cant wait to join you soon x


----------



## caitlenc

Well, yesterday i had to have another scan because they weren't able to get a picture of the Seahorse's right hand at the last scan, so I got to see him again!:happydance: He was bouncing around and sucking his little thumb, sooo cute! And he does, indeed, have a right hand with 5 fingers!:happydance::happydance: I will post pics later.

DH is now convinced I am carrying a girl, because he did research on the internet and found out that carrying across your middle means it's a girl. So cute! I don't buy any of those old wives tales, but it's sweet that he's looking those things up.

Well, have a fab day, ladies!


----------



## Blondie

I've been searching through Samzi's posts and the last one was 3rd July saying she was signed off work as not very well and she was going to stay with her OH so wouldn't have access for a while - hope she is feeling better though :hugs:

Mamawannabe - hopefully it won't be long until you are all over here joining us, you are all welcome to come and post here whenever you like :) :hugs:

Caitlenc - lucky you seeing seahorse again so soon - I've got another 6 weeks to wait :) 

Just been to my midwife appointment and everything ok - babies was hiding initially (god knows where as there isn't that much space for it to hide in :rofl: ) but we found heartbeat and it was a nice regular 120-130 bpm. It's the first time I've ever known how fast the heartbeat was - do they the slower rate is more likely to be a boy or girl????


----------



## jenny25

caitlenc said:


> Hello My Lovely ladies!!:hugs:
> 
> RaeRae, so glad scan went well. You must feel very reassured, and it sounds like your bubs is very well-endowed!:rofl:
> 
> Blondie, I am definitely starting to see that bump, not long now until you pop, I'm sure!:happydance:
> 
> Flowertot, hope you feel better soon, sweetie!:hugs:
> 
> AnnaMaria, hope you're feeling well.
> 
> Jenny, any news from Samzi? Starting to get worried!:cry:
> 
> Beth, i am sure you'll start feeling flutters soon.
> 
> :hug: to all I've missed!

hey honey yeah ive been speaking to her she has been staying at her parteners house all week and for some reason it wont allow her on bnb their but she is coming back to her own place today so she will be on later i will text her and say everyone is asking after her,

well today im kinda freaking ive had a dull pain on my right side its not sore sore or sharp its very dull lasts for a few sec then goes away im kinda freaking out about everything i emailed OH wanting him to come home feeling way emotional :( i wish this was friday already , i cant even call my mw i dont know where too call or who too speak too cause ive only been living in this area since march and im orig from scotland :( xx


----------



## jenny25

Blondie said:


> I've been searching through Samzi's posts and the last one was 3rd July saying she was signed off work as not very well and she was going to stay with her OH so wouldn't have access for a while - hope she is feeling better though :hugs:
> 
> Mamawannabe - hopefully it won't be long until you are all over here joining us, you are all welcome to come and post here whenever you like :) :hugs:
> 
> Caitlenc - lucky you seeing seahorse again so soon - I've got another 6 weeks to wait :)
> 
> Just been to my midwife appointment and everything ok - babies was hiding initially (god knows where as there isn't that much space for it to hide in :rofl: ) but we found heartbeat and it was a nice regular 120-130 bpm. It's the first time I've ever known how fast the heartbeat was - do they the slower rate is more likely to be a boy or girl????

im pretty sure the lower rate is for a boy hun x


----------



## topazicatzbet

hi guys, well the gp was very obliging and gave me a big bottle of gaviscon today.

just been and seen the new harry potter film, any one else a fan.

blondie, they say low heart rates are boys but think its prob just an old wives tale.

jenny could you ring your gp, its prob nothing but would stop you worrying.


----------



## caitlenc

Beth, I'm a HUGHE potter fan, we are going tonight, and i can't wait!!:happydance::happydance:

Jenny, hunni, try not to worry, aches and pains are usually quite normal.:hugs:


----------



## topazicatzbet

awe enjoy it then, it is the funniest one yet,


----------



## samzi

hey ladies. good to be back! nothing much to update with me. mw appt on sat and 20 days till scan :happydance:


----------



## topazicatzbet

welcome back samzi, did you enjoy your time away?


----------



## samzi

it was lovely thanks. want to go back though as i miss OH. and home is boring :lol:

just settling down to watch pretty woman and drool over richard gere :cloud9:


----------



## topazicatzbet

he he saw that on facebook.
i did the same at the beginning of the week, cant beat a bit of pretty woman


----------



## samzi

:D me and my mum love him


----------



## Blondie

Welcome back Samzi :) Wow can't believe you are over 9 weeks now - soon be in second tri :happydance:

Beth, Caitlen - I'm embarrassed to admit I've never read one HP book - I keep telling DH I should get them to read when I go on maternity leave as I'm starting to feel left out :rofl:

Hmmm I'm worried about Izzy my deaf cat today - this morning she got under the kitchen cupboards - well I got her out with some persuasion but now both cats are locked in the living room with me as we have decorators in - but Izzy keeps hiding from me and peeping out looking really scared. She is currently hidden under a piece of furniture and hasn't been out for about an hour now :cry: - Hope she is ok - it's almost like I've somehow really hurt her and she is terrified of me but I can't think for the life of me what I might have done to her. I'm sure she was ok when I fed her this morning :(


----------



## Blondie

Hmmm over 2 hours later and Dizzy is still hiding under the furniture :cry:

She seems fine - just won't come out to me for some reason :cry: Maybe I stood on her or hurt her somehow earlier without realising it :cry: I don't want to drag her out from under there as don't want to stress her any more than she is so will just leave her and let her come out when she is ready :(

My cat doesn't like me anymore :cry:


----------



## Blondie

Well Diz has finally reappeared from under the furniture :) She is acting strange with Indie my other cat so now think that they must have had a scrap this morning over something. Oh well hopefully they will kiss and make up. At least Diz is now out of hiding. :)


----------



## caitlenc

Blondie, so glad Dizzy has reappeared! You should definitely read the Potter books when you're on maternity...they are so delightful!

Samzi, good to have you back!!:hugs:

Beth, I thoroughly enjoyed Potter, laughed my butt off! Already counting down days until the next one!:rofl:

Well, I think DH felt the seahorse this morning! When i woke up baby was dancing a jig in my lower belly, so I held his hand over my tummy, and eventually he felt the tiniest movement! He said it was very faint and felt like a gas bubble!:happydance: can't wait until he can feel it all the time.

Well, :hugs: to you all. Have a fab day!


----------



## topazicatzbet

awe poor dizzy, she is probably just sulking. she is probably a bit out of sorts with strange people in the house.
brib her with some tuna usually works.

yes you must read harry potter the books are fantastic, a lot better than the films.

nothing to report here, still no movements.


----------



## samzi

Im back at work today after my 'time off' i was really nervous about coming in but its been fine thank goodness


----------



## caitlenc

Glad it's going well, Samzi!


----------



## jenny25

aww im glad it went well samzi :D:D:D:D

well tomorrow is


SCAN DAY WOO HOO :img::dance::yipee:

i cant wait to see peanut hoping everything goes alright yay xxx


----------



## samzi

i cant wait to see a pic! it should look like mine does if ticker is anything to go by :D


----------



## jenny25

im starving but i wonder if OH will make me some food hmmmmm 

when you back up for a scan sam xxx


----------



## samzi

12 week scan on 4th august! 19 days and counting down.... :happydance:


----------



## Blondie

Good luck with your Scan Jenny - can't wait to see photos :)

Well Diz seems back to her normal self this morning :happydance: - we had to sleep in the spare room last night as the master suite (ooh hark at me sounding posh :rofl:) has just been painted. Trouble with spare room is the door doesn't shut properly so we locked ourselves in by piling about 10 accounting text books against the door to keep it shut and the cats out. Anyway at 5am you could hear thuds as cats were throwing themselves at the door and the little buggers managed to get in, jump up on the bed and curl up between us :cloud9: - obviously kissed and made up thank goodness :) Blinkin cats - had me so stressed yesterday :)

Went to pilates last night and baby has decided that whenever I need to tense my core for exercises that it doesn't like it so kept giving me really strong kicks in the middle of exercises - I couldn't stop laughing :) I think I must have been squashing it with my super abs :rofl:


----------



## jenny25

Blondie said:


> Good luck with your Scan Jenny - can't wait to see photos :)
> 
> Well Diz seems back to her normal self this morning :happydance: - we had to sleep in the spare room last night as the master suite (ooh hark at me sounding posh :rofl:) has just been painted. Trouble with spare room is the door doesn't shut properly so we locked ourselves in by piling about 10 accounting text books against the door to keep it shut and the cats out. Anyway at 5am you could hear thuds as cats were throwing themselves at the door and the little buggers managed to get in, jump up on the bed and curl up between us :cloud9: - obviously kissed and made up thank goodness :) Blinkin cats - had me so stressed yesterday :)
> 
> Went to pilates last night and baby has decided that whenever I need to tense my core for exercises that it doesn't like it so kept giving me really strong kicks in the middle of exercises - I couldn't stop laughing :) I think I must have been squashing it with my super abs :rofl:

aww thank you honey :hugs::hugs:

im glad your cats have made up cats are the most funniest things every hun lol 
i was thinking about doing gental exercise like yoga for pregnancy if their is such a thing i want too keep mentally and physically in shap now that im using nicotine replacement therapy xxxx


----------



## jenny25

p.s just wondering when we all have our babies what we all gonna do are we gonna create a club called knocked up naughties the babies are here or The Naughty babies are here ??? lol x


----------



## AnnaMaria

_Jenny - good luck with scan.

Yesterday I took my friend and kids and we came to our capital. It was so warm here. We went to beach. I'm used to being out with bikins but yesterday one guy just stared at me. He sat on sand and looked the kids when I was coming out of the water. When he saw me, he started staring. Luckily about 15 mins he left. When we went home, the roads were wet. It had been raining there and we had so beautiful weather just 50 kilometres away.
Maybe were going to beach again tomorrow, but then with my OH._


----------



## jenny25

well had my scan girls turns out im not as far as i thought 5 +2 ish baby is measuring 3.8mm seen fetal pole and that everything is where is should be , the lovely woman has given me a free scan so im going back in 10 days too see the hb im so over the moon right now :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

here are the little dots of peanut lol xxxx
 



Attached Files:







scan0001.jpg
File size: 69.3 KB
Views: 4









scan0002.jpg
File size: 65.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## caitlenc

Aw, yay, great news Jenny!! xo


----------



## topazicatzbet

thats great jenny.

think i may have felt some movement last night.


----------



## samzi

im back from my first mw appt. my arm is so achey after having bloods taken!


----------



## topazicatzbet

yay for the midwife, im due back on wed and due more bloods, did you girls have the screening bloods done?


----------



## samzi

i had about 6 different things tested for. hope all is ok


----------



## RaeRae

Hi everyone! Glad to see you're all ok.

Well I nearly peed myself in Tesco. Joys of being pregnant!

He was lying right on my bladder and every time I took a step I was worried a bit of pee was gonna come out. How fit is being pregnant?


----------



## topazicatzbet

oh thats something to look forward to then.

here is a pic of my 16 week bump for you. same pjs for continuity
https://i121.photobucket.com/albums/o224/topazicatzbeth/DSCF2801-1.jpg


----------



## topazicatzbet

and here are some updated kitten pics, they had there first vaccination yest, so hopefully all the heart ache of losing 2 is well behind us now
https://i121.photobucket.com/albums/o224/topazicatzbeth/DSCF2827.jpg
https://i121.photobucket.com/albums/o224/topazicatzbeth/DSCF2824.jpg
https://i121.photobucket.com/albums/o224/topazicatzbeth/DSCF2814.jpg
https://i121.photobucket.com/albums/o224/topazicatzbeth/DSCF2805.jpg


----------



## jenny25

im back home now i was seen in the gyne ward tonight i was lucky that their was someone their too scan me their not usually one their at the weekends , so i had abit of a bleed less than a tablespoon it was like watery yuk tmi so i was up their and they gave me a internal scan baby is measuring 5 weeks they seen the sack and the yolk sack but no fetal pole as she said it was too early too see that she said it is common to have a bleed could turn into nothing or something 4 out of 10 women have it , so ive to return on the 5th at 9am for an update internal the woman was lovely and i am relaxed i can now say the bleeding has stopped and their is brown stuff so hopefully stay that way , im in no pain whats so ever , i did mention to the woman that when i got my scan last night she was rough when it was done on my tummy and she was supprised she seen anything that early as it was done their . im rabbiting on now lol please ray that everything will be ok :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## topazicatzbet

take it easy and put your feet up hun, plenty of rest and little one will be fine.


----------



## jenny25

topazicatzbet said:


> take it easy and put your feet up hun, plenty of rest and little one will be fine.

thanks hun i just hope everything will be ok xxx


----------



## flowertot

Hi Girls. 

welcome back samzi. 

Lovely bump pic beth. i want those pj's!

try not to worry Jenny. i bled at 5.5 weeks and again at about 7 weeks. i was told its a lot more common than people think. rest up and i'm sure all will be fine. 

i'm not feeling good today. the sickness has faded but i've woken up today full of a cold. runny nose, sneezing, cough and headache. my temp isn't that high though so don't think its swine flu but how can i know for sure?


----------



## lilbetsy128

What is knocked up Naughties?:blush:


----------



## jenny25

thank girls :) 

im on rest hun had no more bleeding so far so i hope it stays that way , 

im not sure hun if you go on nhs direct site i think they have a section giving symptoms about swine flu 

think aarron might have chicken pox he has a few red spots on him wont know until the morning too see if anymore appear im hoping that its just a heat rash xxx


----------



## flowertot

lilbetsy128 said:


> What is knocked up Naughties?:blush:

its just a team name for us pregnant ladies. we started off as Team Naughties in TTC and we move over to Knocked up naughties when we are, well, knocked up! 

anybody can join us.


----------



## flowertot

jenny25 said:


> thank girls :)
> 
> im on rest hun had no more bleeding so far so i hope it stays that way ,
> 
> im not sure hun if you go on nhs direct site i think they have a section giving symptoms about swine flu
> 
> think aarron might have chicken pox he has a few red spots on him wont know until the morning too see if anymore appear im hoping that its just a heat rash xxx

My little girl, holly keeps getting a red rash but i've had it checked out and its just heat rash. fingers x'ed Aarron's is just a heat rash too.


----------



## lilbetsy128

oh hehe can i?:flower:


----------



## jenny25

yeah of course you can :)

yeah i will keep an eye on him hun see if anything changes well pauls put me on bed rest for a couple of days so im gonna take his advice and do what he says i shouldnt of been cleaning windows xx


----------



## lilbetsy128

:cloud9: thanks hun!


----------



## samzi

in double figures today :happydance:


----------



## jenny25

yay congrats sam :D:D:D:D:D

well guess what ive had no more bleeding not even brown stuff since it happend last night yay im hoping this is all good xxx


----------



## samzi

thats great news :hugs:


----------



## AnnaMaria

_Take it easy now Jenny.

I still don't have anything *real* to complain at. I´m starting to feel weird because yesterday my friend's wife was stunned, when heard about my easy pregnancy. She was like what, how is it possible, are you sure everything is okey? And she made me nervous.
I know everything is okay but I haven't felt baby moving today, so if she won't do that today, I'll be a total wreck.
I almost wish I had some problems. That way I shouldn't be thinking them out._


----------



## jenny25

i am honey thanks , drink some orange juice or eat some chocolate that helps the baby move if your still concerned please call up labour ward xxxx


----------



## caitlenc

Hi girls! xxx

Jenny, rest up sweetie. I had a bleed at 5 weeks, it's very scary but all was fine. I am sure you'll be okay.:hugs:

Beth, love the bump! You look gorgeous! Any more movements?

Flower, hope you feel better!:hugs:

AnnaMaria, enjoy having no symptoms, and you should eat or drink something to make baby move. If it doesn't, then call your doctor, sweetie.:hugs:

Lilbetsy, welcome to the naughties! This is a great group of women, very supportive.:hugs:

Samzi, yay for ten weeks!:happydance:

Blondie, Tori and I are 22 weeks today!:happydance: It's starting to fly by!

Oh, and RaeRae, the other day I sneezed and wet myself!:shrug: It was mortifying, not the nicest side effect of pregnancy, is it?:wacko:

:hugs: to all I've missed!

Well, DH and I are in Long island for a week's holiday. Weather is lovely, and spent yesterday at the beach.:happydance: I love being a teacher!:thumbup:


----------



## AnnaMaria

_Thanks everybody. We put kids to bed and laid on couch, then I told my OH about my problem. He put his hand on my bump, told me not to worry, that she soon kicks and then she kicked. So I know I just made that problem up._


----------



## topazicatzbet

glad all is ok annamarie, sometimes we all get freaked out and panick for no reason.

jenny glad the bleeding has stopped.

cait, you realise in a few more week we will all hate you having all those weeks off, lol

well im quite certain now that its LO that i have been feeling, just had about 5 good stong popping sensations.


----------



## RaeRae

Yay Beth!!! It's so lush when you feel them moving.

I've finished for the summer too coz I worked in a nursery to do my NVQ but I'm not even going back in September now I'm done! Huzzah!!

I can't believe I'm 25 weeks today. It's gone so fast!


----------



## tori_cottier

Afternoon my lovelys, 

Sorry i haven't been around much but it difficult to do anything at the moment with work and personal things gosh it's all go here

Well the nesting has started with me, DH has got the builders in to do the kitchen and conservatory, i'm clearing the middle bedroom so little one can move in and the small bedroom will be georges nursery, then i want our bedroom done before christmas as MIL is coming for christmas (not something that would normaly be offered but with the death of my FIL i feel she needs us more in that time of year than any other)

MY SPD is playing up something terrible at them moment and George is not helping with his football tricks on my bladder he is so active at the moment it's such a lovely feeling and all you girls if you hven't felt it yet you will in time and it will be the best feeling ever, 

I'm now in full time maternity clothes as can not fit into anything else it's mainly after 12pm my stomach gets really hard and bigger and i think George is using the space to play now lol 

Samzi: hun double figures are brillant 

Beth: your kittens are so ute i really do crave one but don't think DH nose could handle them as he sneezes alot, Can't beleive your in the 2n tri al ready yay you 

Caitlanc: I am so jealous of you long island sounds so lovely when i have researched it you lucky lucky thing you, How you liking your new found kicking machine? (seahorse) p.s the picture you have on facebook is stunning 

Blondie: Hows your bump hun?

Jenny: please rest hunny and try not to worrie to much as caitlenc says she did go through this and to be honest we all worried for her and now look at seahorse and her :flower:

Flowertot: have a hug from me hun MS is not nice at all i don't miss that part at all 

AnnaMaria: How lucky are you No symptoms, honestly hun we all worry when we seem to be not following the great bible of pregancy honestly i think i worried for about 3 days that my BB didn't hurt as much as normal, Now this si a regret i sure wish stayed as they kill now, Yoru DH must be loving it though as My DH is having a hell of a time with my ups and downs lol

Lilbetsy, welcome hun x x 

Blondie Caitlenc yay we are at 22 weeks woohoo 

Well thats it from me and George for now 

to any girls i've missed i'm so sorry but i'm still trying to catch up 

p.s sorry for any spelling mistakes i've got preggers head on today

xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

good to hear from you tori.

well i ve had a great day... not!
been at work today and yest, and yest we admitted a patient and i looked after her all afternoon, and this morning, then they decided that they needed to test her for swine flu :nope:

so i had to swap patients as all the docs said i wasnt allowed near her which sent my work collegue into a right strop. and she went off on one about its ok for her to get it but not me and what would we do if all the staff were preg. the docs were not impressed with her.

then to top it off i had a sore throat this morning and i have a white spot on my tonsils so now im worries im getting tonsilitis (im prone to it)


----------



## AnnaMaria

_Thanks Tori. I guess he saw my ups and downs with my previous pregnancy._


----------



## Blondie

Hi Ladies :)

Well things ticking along nicely here for me although DH has still not felt baby moving - he just has no patience :(

Caitlen & Tori - can't believe we are fast approaching 23 weeks :) Time really seems to have sped up over the last few weeks - only just over 4 weeks and we will be in 3rd Tri :happydance:

Beth - your bump is lovely, glad you are feeling movements - it's so reassuring isn't it :) Hope you don't come down with toncilitus :hugs:

Samzi - congrats on double figures :)

Flowertot - not long now til the MS will hopefully settle down and you'll reach that nice stage in second tri where you don't feel like crap every day :)

Jenny - take it easy and rest up :hugs: 

RaeRae and Caitlen - I'm so jealous of you guys finishing for the summer :( DH is a teacher and it is his last day tomorrow so as of Thursday I will be in a foul mood having to get up at 6am every day to go to work whilst DH can stay in bed. I get so grumpy with him over summer :rofl:

Annamaria - glad baby has started kicking again, it gets worrying when they stop for a bit - I find a nice icy glass of water usually does the trick :)


----------



## tori_cottier

Morning Ladies 

Well i must say George never stops honestly i had about half an hour yesterday of where he was a little quiet me thinking he was asleep but he wasn't he was just moving up so he could get a whole new kicking ground, It is lovely feeling tho and i can't get over how it makes me smile every time (god you wouldn't of throught i have already done this lol)

I've got my Uncle funeral on thursday so traveling up north for that tomorrow, this is something i am not looking forward to as the kids are so young to loose there dad DH did offer to come but i really think it's to soon after his own fathers death, It so sad tho as he was only 50 and fit as a flee 

Beth hun i hope your not getting ill hun, I've only just recovered to be honest from what was the flu (not swine flu) keep checking your temps hun as my MW signed me off until my Temp went down as it was above 39 c 

Bondie where's our bump up date?, Just think hun come oct you'll be on mat leave and you DH will have to toddle off to work with you giving him a wave safe from the living room window. 

Lot od love to all you ladies 

love me and George


----------



## Blondie

Hi Tori

Bump update will be tonight when I get home :) I'm seriously starting to expand over the last week so hopefully the photos will do it justice :rofl:

I love feeling baby move - it's awesome although it was having a bit of a kicking fit last night whilst I was trying to get to sleep - it may have had something to do with me lying on my stomach though :rofl: My favourite times are when it does a whole somersault in there and it feels like my entire insides have flipped over - so strange thinking that there is a wee baby just under the skin :cloud9: - I'm sure I felt a foot very high up yesterday which was pretty wierd :)


----------



## samzi

i cant wait to feel movements :D


----------



## Blondie

Oooh when did we all move over onto the next box in our tickers? :happydance: - seriously starting to look like we are nearlly there now :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

Blondie said:


> Hi Tori
> 
> Bump update will be tonight when I get home :) I'm seriously starting to expand over the last week so hopefully the photos will do it justice :rofl:
> 
> I love feeling baby move - it's awesome although it was having a bit of a kicking fit last night whilst I was trying to get to sleep - it may have had something to do with me lying on my stomach though :rofl: My favourite times are when it does a whole somersault in there and it feels like my entire insides have flipped over - so strange thinking that there is a wee baby just under the skin :cloud9: - I'm sure I felt a foot very high up yesterday which was pretty wierd :)

wow that sounds ace, i ve only had the odd pop so far, didnt really feel anything yest though or so far today. maybe i was imagining it.

well my sisters boyfriend has just been diagnosed with swine flu, thats the first case of it in someone i know.


----------



## caitlenc

Hi Girlies!:hugs:

Tori, nice to hear from you! And thanks for your lovely comment about my facebook pic, it's from about 3 weeks ago, so I'm even bigger now!:dohh:
Sorry about your Uncle, sweetie. Lots of love and hugs to you.

Blondie, DH has now felt bubs a few times, I hold his hand to the bump and won't let go until he feels it!:haha: Can't wait to see your bump update, you are bound to pop soon. I have recently felt some kicks up above my belly button, which feel so strange, although Seahorses favorite place to flap its fins still seems to be my lower abdomen.:shrug:

Beth, soon enough you'll feel kicks every day, only in the last week or so have mine become really strong and regular. It is just the most amazing feeling ever!:happydance:

Raerae, you can be my summer holiday buddy! I am trying to enjoy every minute of my time off, because next summer I'll be busy with baby!:happydance:

Samzi, Jenny, and AnnaMaria, love and hugs to all of you. Hope you are feeling good!

Flowertot, how are you doing, hunni?:hugs:

Not much to report over here, just enjoying our holiday. It is pouring rain today, and we are supposed to go to an outdoor concert tonight! Yikes!:cry:

Hope all my lovelies are having a fabulous day!


----------



## samzi

must add you ladies to my facebook now you mention it cait!


----------



## RaeRae

caitlenc said:


> Raerae, you can be my summer holiday buddy! I am trying to enjoy every minute of my time off, because next summer I'll be busy with baby!:happydance:

YAY!!! It's nice having the time off but once you have kids it's a bit of a busman's holiday! I'm trying to keep Zo entertained but it's horrible out and she's already bored!!

Well I had my scan this morning. Heart still fine yay! He's measuring about a week ahead of my dates but they're really happy with everything in clinic. They think he's on track to being a normal sized baby so I could have a natural birth. It was the first time they've spoken to me about the birth today so it's all getting a bit scary!!!! I get another growth scan in 4 weeks so I can't wait! He has hair!! We saw his hair today and it looks all long already LOL!!


----------



## Blondie

Glad scan was ok RaeRae - gosh just think how long his hair will be by the time he is born :rofl: - you'll be able to style it in a morrissey quiff :)

Well here is my promised bump update :rofl: - as you can see I'm absolutely HUGE :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
https://i594.photobucket.com/albums/tt21/blondiedawn/22w2dbump.jpg

I really really really am pregnant I promise :)


----------



## jenny25

well i ended up at epau again had a bleed with red blood tonight everything is ok baby has grown from 3.0mm to 4.5mm they cant explain why its happened but ive had no pain no clots so its back home we go here is a pic that i asked them for tonight

https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a391/jens_preggers_and_loves_paul/scan0001-1.jpg


----------



## topazicatzbet

glad baby is ok jenny, some women have bleeding and they never find the cause, LO is hanging in there and doesnt plan on going anywhere.


----------



## jenny25

Sorry im being rude and not asking how you guys are my head is still abit all over the place the woman said to take it easy but not too have total bed rest as id be more at risk for a dvt so just to take things easy which i have been doing urgh


so how is everyone ?

blondie love your bump defo different from your last bump pic honey xxxx


----------



## samzi

i have found the perfect pram...and its on offer!!! Ive bookmarked the site for future reference :lol:


----------



## jenny25

samzi said:


> i have found the perfect pram...and its on offer!!! Ive bookmarked the site for future reference :lol:

yay  xxx


----------



## tori_cottier

Morning ladies;

Well yesterday i had my first experence with BH and oh my god was i scared was reassured by MW tho they are normal as any time they've gone now and George was kicking trough out the whole time which was nice.

I'm starting to panic now as we go abroad in a week and a) i feel as tho i have nothing to wear and will mix in well with the beached whales and b) what happens if i get swine flu while i'm over there? oh well the joys of beign a 2nd mum to be.

Jenny hun I bleed up to three months with DD and that why i didn't think i was preggers DD is fine and heathy so try not to worrie to much chick (easier said than done i know) big hugs for you!! :hugs:

Samzi yay you've found your pram, this subject is a little sore in my house as DH wants a hug monster with all the gadgets and i want a simple pram he will come round to my way of thinking soon lol

Blondie you are getting bigger but i can't wait until you wake up one day and it's just there i sense your just going to pop, 

Caitlenc happy holidays hun! did it rain for your concert?

Beth: hoe you feelign today chick?

flowertot where are you hun?


----------



## AnnaMaria

_Hi girlies. How are you?
Blondie, that's something

Woke up today at 5am because my little girl just kicked me into my stomach. Auch, that was something. And then her P.E classes started. I just couldn't sleep and had to wake up. But I guess she and twins had made some kind of an arrangement - twins slept until 10am. I was furious._


----------



## samzi

morning

im paranoid its going to go wrong. After last time when I pulled a muscle (or so I thought) and a few days later it was all over. I did the same yday except it wasn&#8217;t cos I was lifting things I shouldn&#8217;t. I was sitting down, stretched and felt a tug right across where baby is (should be)

Keep thinking I feel something &#8216;wet&#8217; down there but then again (tmi) I am having tons of cm.

Im going to drive myself crazy :cry:


----------



## topazicatzbet

im sure all is fine samzi, and yep get use to the wet feeling.
little one is well stuck in now and there for the long haul

i can understand your worries though,

its great how we all get so parranoid isnt it, i have my MW appointment this aft and im paranoid about her using the doppler and not being able to find the hb.
my bump seems to have deflated over the past few days and i havent had and popping feelings, add to the fact that i still have this white spot on my tonsil im in paranoid over load.


----------



## tori_cottier

topazicatzbet said:


> im sure all is fine samzi, and yep get use to the wet feeling.
> little one is well stuck in now and there for the long haul
> 
> i can understand your worries though,
> 
> its great how we all get so parranoid isnt it, i have my MW appointment this aft and im paranoid about her using the doppler and not being able to find the hb.
> my bump seems to have deflated over the past few days and i havent had and popping feelings, add to the fact that i still have this white spot on my tonsil im in paranoid over load.


Awww hun don't worrie about your deflated bump this happened to me for 6 days i had my normal tummy back and then the melon moved in lol

are you going to hire a doppler? it's been my life saver over the last few months


----------



## tori_cottier

samzi said:


> morning
> 
> im paranoid its going to go wrong. After last time when I pulled a muscle (or so I thought) and a few days later it was all over. I did the same yday except it wasnt cos I was lifting things I shouldnt. I was sitting down, stretched and felt a tug right across where baby is (should be)
> 
> Keep thinking I feel something wet down there but then again (tmi) I am having tons of cm.
> 
> Im going to drive myself crazy :cry:

Beths right samzi get use to the wetness hun, I'm sure all is well i know this one is a sticky one!!


----------



## samzi

yeah the wetness isnt the problem. its just the pulling from yesterday. ive had random twinges ever since i found out, but that was the first time i had had them from stretching to yawn or whatever, so i got worried (and still am)


----------



## topazicatzbet

back from the midwife, all is fine 

im getting a new midwife as from now so had the old one and the new one today, she seems nice but was getting a lot of guidence from the old one, hopefully she is just finding her feet.

i told them about my tonsils and they said drink plenty and rest, dont think she was impressed thast i worked a 12hr shift on mon with it and suggested i take time off sick, i feel ok in myself so gonna see how i go, im on a study day tom then a 12hr shift on fri but then off til thurs night.
they did say if i get any worse to see the doc asap.

so then she had a listen in, hb was there straight away 137-148 and when she felt my tummy she said ' oh your growing well arent you' :happydance:
so all seems fine.

i decieded not to bother with the bloods as i wouldnt act on any results anyway and im low risk.

booked in for my 25 week appointment.

they are working off my scan dates so i ve adjusted my ticker to fit with them so yay im 18 weeks, that last week just flew. lol. and i ve moved on a box.


----------



## caitlenc

Yay Beth!! Glad scan went well, and that you're now 18 weeks!:happydance:

Jenny, sorry about your bleed, hunni, but glad the bean looks good. Hang in there, I know you'll be fine.:hugs:

Samzi, i started to get alot of twinges and pulling sensations between 10 and 12 weeks, it's probably just your uterus expanding for bubs. Try not to worry, sweetie.:hugs:

Blondie, i definitely see a difference, I know you are about to pop!:happydance:

Tori, it did indeed rain at the concert, and we got soaked, but at least it wasn't cold out, and the show was fab!

I had a rough day today, I had to go with my Mom to the vet to put our 13 year old poodle to sleep. It was time, but it is always such a sad thing to do. I've been crying alot, and she was such a good dog and was with us since I was at university.:cry::cry: But she was in pain, so I know we did the right thing.

Hope all my girlies are doing well. :hugs: to anyone I have missed!


----------



## topazicatzbet

:hugs::hugs: cait :hugs::hugs:

wow after saying i hadnt felt much movement for the past 2 days, s/he is really going for it tonight.


----------



## Blondie

Beth - glad the mw appt went ok, wow 18 weeks - things are really flying by now :happydance:

Cait - :hugs: sorry about your dog, having a pet put to sleep is one of the hardest but kindest things we can do as animal lovers and it never gets easier :hugs:

Well things are ticking along nicely here - poor baby is not too happy that I keep rolling over and sleeping on my stomach every night but I just can't seem to help it - no wonder I have no bump, the baby is probably as flat as a pancake :rofl:


----------



## jenny25

Hey girls how are we? 
im sending love and hugs too all :D

cait sorry to hear about your dog , i was the same my dog maxi got put down march 97 after having her for 15 years she was really ill one morning we woke up and she had taken a brain hemorage it was awfull :(

blondie that awesome about the movements :D:D

samzi dont worry about that thats normal i had it with aarron xxxx

flowertot and tori how are things with you hun ?

well not much to update bleeding has stopped yesterday i had a couple of brown streaks thats it but last night i had some pain in my lower back with aarron i had spd it was horrible and sore i had too wear a big white belt and go for physio hopefully its just my body changing i really dont want that too start this early its only 14 days till im back up for my next scan looking forward too it :D:D:D:D xxxx


----------



## samzi

morning.

paranid head on again today. i woke up, was stretching in bed and felt a sharp tug on left hand side of ab. que me panicking...well i wasnt until half hour later i got like a pulled muscle/stich pain...still got it now. a bit scared :huh:


----------



## flowertot

afternoon ladies. 

everything is fine with me apart from a slight pain in my groin when i walk but its not bothering me too much. think its from lifting DD in/out of the car/bath etc. can't be avoided though. 

will try with presonal messages but i seem to have missed quite a lot. 

Jenny - hope the bleeding stays away and i hope the time flys by for your next scan.

Samzi - i got the exact same thing from around 8 weeks. if i sneezed/stretched/coughed etc. i think itsd just because your body is stretching and changing. it doesn't happen so much for me now and i'm sure its nothing to worry about. 

caitlen - so sorry to hear about your dog. thinking of you :hugs: 
how fantastic that DH can feel seashorse moving. 

Blondie - i know its hard (i love sleeping on my front too) but you need to try to stop yourself from rolling on to your stomach. its the worse way to sleep when you a pregnant. maybe try using pillows between your knees when you lie on your side. this helps me and is quite comfy. 

beth - hope you're not getting ill. keep an eye on it. 

Tori and Annamarie - hello! 


have i missed anyone?? sorry if i have. 

:hugs: to everyone


----------



## jenny25

title says it all really had another small bleed again today but no pain no clots no difference in amount so no need to return to epu im 5+5 so they wouldnt pick up a heartbeat yet anyways im still resting so no worrys their i just wish i knew what was going on maybe its cause its when y period is due who knows xxx

and i not giving up on this little one , i checked my cervix and its too high too check so all must be good xxx


----------



## samzi

oh hun. sorry your having bleeding :hugs: hope all is ok

in my news - went to the drs he said i prob just pulled a ligament when i stretched. so with me doing it and bubs no wonder it hurt! anyway he got the doppler out and i heard the HB. it was so cute and im on :cloud9:


----------



## jenny25

samzi said:


> oh hun. sorry your having bleeding :hugs: hope all is ok
> 
> in my news - went to the drs he said i prob just pulled a ligament when i stretched. so with me doing it and bubs no wonder it hurt! anyway he got the doppler out and i heard the HB. it was so cute and im on :cloud9:

awww thats amazing honey :D:D:D
well just take things easy and try not too stretch too much hunny xxx


----------



## flowertot

sorry to hear your having another bleed jenny. hopefully its just little peanut bedding in. keep resting :hugs:


----------



## jenny25

i really hope so but im gonna keep up the pma if i dont feel right i gonna try get in next week too see my gyne and see whats happening give it till wed next week xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

sorry about the bleed jenny.

samzi glad you got to hear hb, its fab isnt it.

well the white spot on my tonsil has gone today :happydance: so hopefully the 2 days of rest and plenty of fluids has sent it packing.


----------



## samzi

it is

'woosh woosh woosh' i will love that sound forever :D


----------



## flowertot

so pleased for you samzi.

i've not heard little pud yet but i'm hoping i will at my next MW appointment in a couple of weeks. 

i'm hoping i feel pud move soon as i've heard you feel it earlier 2nd time. felt dd at 17weeks.


----------



## jenny25

Hey girls how are we today ? 
well today im feeling good positive and happy :)
bleeding has stopped again its gone back too old brown stuff only little streaks now and again so i think thats a very good sign 
im still taking it easy im in bed but ive been a walk to the shop at the bottom of the street but im being very carefull and not doing anything too strenuous 12 days till next scan yay :D cant wait too see peanut xxxx


----------



## samzi

:happydance:

11 days till my scan :D


----------



## AnnaMaria

_Samzi and Jenny 
It's been so busy again. Today I wanted this to be my first pregnacy or the twins would be like 10 years older. Wanna relax and just be_


----------



## caitlenc

Hi Girls!:hugs:

Samzi, glad you heard the HB. It's the best sound in the world, isn't it?:happydance:

Jenny, glad the bleed seems to have stopped. Keep resting, hunni.:hugs:

AnnaMaria, I'm sure it's tiring being pregnant with two little ones. Hang in there, sweetie.:hugs:

Beth, glad the white spot disappeared!:happydance:

Hi Flower, Blondie, Tori, and anyone else I missed!:hugs:

Not much to report here. Seahorse is as active as ever, and Chris felt it again yesterday, which is always great. It rained all day yesterday, so we went to the Aquarium to see the fish, which was nice. Today looks like theweather will be better, so DH and my brother and my neice will probably go to the water park. I can't go because pregnant ladies can't go on the rides.:cry: So, I think I'll just go to the beach instead!:happydance:

Have a fab day, ladies!:hugs:


----------



## msmith

Hi ladies,
Sorry I have not been around much. We have been on our hols and then had a really hectic week at work, BUT we had our scan today and it was amazing.
They dates us at 11 weeks and 1 day. 45mm long.

They do want us to go back in 10 days to check on the bowels as there is still a little bit of bowel not quite inside the abdomen yet. This should happen between 10-12 weeks so still got a bit of time left. Hopefully by the next scan all will be week. keep you fingers crossed for me.

:hug: to you all.


----------



## flowertot

hi msmith, great to hear from you. 

can't believe you are 11 weeks now! i'm sure everything will be fine at the next scan x


----------



## topazicatzbet

good to have you back msmith, im sure all will be fine by the next scan.

well i ordered my maternity uniforms today and collect them next fri, cant wait cos im so uncomfortable, in my old trousers, im popping out of them.

everyone keeps commeting on the size of my bump.
Lo has been really active today felt him/her move loads. :cloud9:


----------



## Blondie

msmith said:


> Hi ladies,
> Sorry I have not been around much. We have been on our hols and then had a really hectic week at work, BUT we had our scan today and it was amazing.
> They dates us at 11 weeks and 1 day. 45mm long.
> 
> They do want us to go back in 10 days to check on the bowels as there is still a little bit of bowel not quite inside the abdomen yet. This should happen between 10-12 weeks so still got a bit of time left. Hopefully by the next scan all will be week. keep you fingers crossed for me.
> 
> :hug: to you all.

Hi Msmith - is that an unbilical hernia? I'm sure it was RaeRae who also had this show up on her 12 week scan but by the time she went back it had corrected itself :hugs:


----------



## Blondie

things still ticking along nicely here - we have got friends visiting this weekend, DH is out on the town with them now (I'm only going out one night with them and not both nights as I'd just be comatose) so I'm home alone with the cats watching big brother :)

Just been trying some clothes on I ordered from next sale - surprisingly none of the bikini stuff fits :( My boobs are just ridiculously huge so I now need to find a maternity tankini with underwire to support the cannonballs and with the tops sold separately to the bottoms as I only need a size 10 bottom yet probably a 34FF top :( I'll never get to an aquanatal class at this rate :(


----------



## jenny25

well back from the hospital yet again i had another small bleed turns out ive got a urine infection protein in my urine and something else so ive been given anti biotics to clear it all up i had another scan everything is fine the gestational sac has grown too 6.0 mm so im right on track for 5+6 days yay so hopefully i can feel better soon instead of feeling rotten lol my cervix is closed which is great i asked them too check and they did the only thing im not allowed too is have sex :( we aint had it in over a month now :( i miss my closeness with paul :( xxx


----------



## RaeRae

Blondie said:


> msmith said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> Sorry I have not been around much. We have been on our hols and then had a really hectic week at work, BUT we had our scan today and it was amazing.
> They dates us at 11 weeks and 1 day. 45mm long.
> 
> They do want us to go back in 10 days to check on the bowels as there is still a little bit of bowel not quite inside the abdomen yet. This should happen between 10-12 weeks so still got a bit of time left. Hopefully by the next scan all will be week. keep you fingers crossed for me.
> 
> :hug: to you all.
> 
> Hi Msmith - is that an unbilical hernia? I'm sure it was RaeRae who also had this show up on her 12 week scan but by the time she went back it had corrected itself :hugs:Click to expand...

Yeah that was me! Baby had a physiological hernia at 10 weeks so they scanned me again at 14 weeks and it was gone. I was terrified for weeks but it was all lovely in the end!

It's my birthday tomorrow. Yuk.


----------



## jenny25

thats great raerae xxxx


----------



## flowertot

HAPPY BIRTHDAY RAE RAE xx


----------



## flowertot

i'm sure everything will be fine Jenny. hopefully you will feel better when you have cleared up the infection. :hugs:


----------



## topazicatzbet

happy birthday rae rae


----------



## RaeRae

Thank you! I'm 182 in dog years. I think that says it all hahahaha!


----------



## jenny25

Happy birthday raerae hope you have a wonderfull day sweetheart xxxx

Yeah i should start too feel better i just feel slightly weak walking about i guess ive not been moving around as much so that maybe the cause im so glad to have found answers my friend on here tara aka tootsy is going through the same as me at the moment and its good too talk to someone who has or is going the same thing its kinda more relaxing , well i only need to wait 10 days till i see little peanut again and i will see a heartbeat too i cant wait has anyone else had a scan at 7+4 just so i know what too expect or see ? xxx


----------



## caitlenc

I had a scan at 8 weeks, saw a lil' tiny bean and a flickering heartbeat. 

Happy Birthday, RaeRae!!!!:flower:

Well, Tori, Blondie and I are 23 weeks!!:happydance::happydance: It's really starting to fly by now!

Seahorse has been very active lately, which is wonderful. We are finishing up our week on Long Island, which is always a bummer, but I still have a few more weeks off, which is nice. Poor Chris has to go back to work tomorrow, poor guy. I think I will order our nursery furniture this week!:happydance:

Have a fantastic day, my lovelies!:hugs:


----------



## Blondie

Happy Birthday RaeRae :)

23 weeks :happydance: - we are really starting to get there now ladies :happydance:

Baby is super active nowadays but DH still not got patience to feel it - he said he "thinks" he felt something on friday night but wasn't convinced :( I don't think he will actually feel anything until it's born and placed in his arms :rofl:


----------



## samzi

msmith - glad the scan went well :D


----------



## Blondie

:happydance: :happydance: Well DH finally felt baby properly kicking last night at last :) His reaction "oh my god that is so freaky" :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## topazicatzbet

:rofl::rofl::rofl: wait til he can see a foot sticking out.


----------



## Blondie

topazicatzbet said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl: wait til he can see a foot sticking out.

I know :rofl: - I sort of expected this response with his phobia of heartbeats and pulses etc I don't think I'm ever going to persuade him to have :sex: with me now for the rest of this pregnancy :rofl:


----------



## topazicatzbet

Blondie said:


> topazicatzbet said:
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl: wait til he can see a foot sticking out.
> 
> I know :rofl: - I sort of expected this response with his phobia of heartbeats and pulses etc I don't think I'm ever going to persuade him to have :sex: with me now for the rest of this pregnancy :rofl:Click to expand...

haha at least then i wont be the only one not getting any!


----------



## samzi

awww :lol: bless your OH


----------



## Blondie

topazicatzbet said:


> Blondie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> topazicatzbet said:
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl: wait til he can see a foot sticking out.
> 
> I know :rofl: - I sort of expected this response with his phobia of heartbeats and pulses etc I don't think I'm ever going to persuade him to have :sex: with me now for the rest of this pregnancy :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> haha at least then i wont be the only one not getting any!Click to expand...

Don't feel left out Beth - I've not had any since about 3rd March - so since conception :rofl: - I'm getting used to living the life of a nun nowadays :)


----------



## samzi

ive just ordered a doppler. good or bad?!


----------



## jenny25

hey dont worry im not getting none either we have been told not too cause of whats going on i feel sorry for paul but i said if i aint getting any neither are you woooahhhhhhaaaa

sam thats a good idea ive got one obv i cant use it yet though lol xxx


----------



## caitlenc

Ooh, Blondie, it's so fun when they feel it!:happydance:

Samzi, my doppler was the best money I ever spent. It is so reassuring!

Beth, my poor DH is lucky to get it once a week these days. I keep waiting for that surge in libido I keep hearing about....hasn't happened yet!:haha:


Well, I am home again, and whilst it is nice to sleep in my own bed again, I do miss the beach!:cry: 

Hope all is well with my ladies!!:hugs:


----------



## ThatGirl

i was a member of naughties :) x


----------



## caitlenc

Welcome back, that girl, and congrats on your pregnancy!!!!


----------



## tori_cottier

Blondie said:


> topazicatzbet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blondie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> topazicatzbet said:
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl: wait til he can see a foot sticking out.
> 
> I know :rofl: - I sort of expected this response with his phobia of heartbeats and pulses etc I don't think I'm ever going to persuade him to have :sex: with me now for the rest of this pregnancy :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> haha at least then i wont be the only one not getting any!Click to expand...
> 
> Don't feel left out Beth - I've not had any since about 3rd March - so since conception :rofl: - I'm getting used to living the life of a nun nowadays :)Click to expand...

Yep same here he has this thing that we can't have it as he thinks george will see it and then the other night when i finaly managed to convince him to do a little naughty George moved and DH felt it, I think you can imagen we want be having any more until after the birth, lol


----------



## ThatGirl

thanks hun x


----------



## tori_cottier

ThatGirl said:


> i was a member of naughties :) x

Hay Welcome back 

congrates on you news hun


----------



## Blondie

OMG how freaky - baby was just kicking really hard so pulled my top up to see my stomach and you could see it moving in one spot where it was kicking :rofl: - my DH had literally just gone out of the house to play snooker so has missed it :rofl: but I think this would really really freak him out :)

Oh my god - it's just a little bit wierd seeing your stomach moving with something kicking it from the inside :wacko:


----------



## RaeRae

Thanks everyone for the birthday wishes xx

I find Shane's face absolutely hysterical when he sees/feels my belly moving. It's like a mixture of amazement and being completely horrified at the thought of a little person wriggling about in my belly. He had his hand on my stomach the other day and felt a proper wriggle rather than a kick and he actually screamed like a girl. It was soooo funny.


----------



## caitlenc

Ha ha!! Chris loves feeling it (or hides his disgust very well, anyway). But, since I'm on the heavier side, we haven't actually seen it moving yet...although sometimes I'm sure some of the kicks are hard enough to be visible, I just haven't been looking at my belly when they happen!:shrug: He doesn't seem to mind the sex, either....if he had his way we'd do it every day, but once a week seems to be my limit!:haha::haha:


----------



## Blondie

DH seems to have overcome the freakiness - when he got in last night he lay in bed last night with me playing with bump and laughing at it squirming - we were also playing "prods" to see if we could get it to kick when prodded and it worked :rofl: :rofl: - DH now thinks he has a new toy to play with :rofl: - hopefully I'll be able to show him it moving tonight if he is around.


----------



## jenny25

awww i love that game i used too put something cold like a glass on my tummy and aarron used too boot it off lol i remember being pregnant with paul he done this massive kick and his dad flew out the bed in shock he was like peering up like too say omg whats that it was a classic camera moment lol xxx


----------



## flowertot

Morning girls, hope you are all well today. 

talking about the sex thing, i seem to be getting my sex drive back a little bit. we went out for a nice meal last night and i couln't wait to get DH back home! think we average about once a week at the moment which is fine with me but i think DH would like it a bit more. 

on the baby kicks subject too, ive started feeling little flutters. i know its pud because i remember what it felt like last time. its soooo exciting. 

just returned from having the tripple test. i wasn't sure if i was going to have it at first but i decided to go ahead even though it won't change anything i would just like to know what risk group i fall into. 

i've also had a nasty couple of days because my poor DD had a bad bump to her head on friday and we spend half the night in hospital. i was advised to get up every 2 hours through the night to check on her for a couple of days afterwards. the swelling has moved down her face and she is now sporting 2 black eyes. i can feel peoples eyes on us when we go out. i understand that it doesn't look good having a 2 year old with black eyes, but accidents do happen, especially to toddlers who feel the need to run everywhere they go! the main thing is thats she ok, thank god. 

:hugs: to all the lovely naughties


----------



## jenny25

awww hun what happened too your lil one? glad she is ok now xxx


----------



## samzi

i felt a little bubbling last night but on opposite side to where baby is :lol: so dunno what that was.

it would have been my due date today had mc not happened last year - feeling okay actually, i think being preg again helps


----------



## Blondie

Flowertot - glad daughter is ok :hugs: Maybe get her some uber cool large sunglasses to wear everywhere ;) Yay - that you are feeling baby aswell :happydance:

Samzi - it's probably just gas at this stage love :rofl: - I know what you mean about due dates being easier to handle now pregnant though, I was dreading Sept approaching and used to look at all the ladies in the Sept thread who would have been due around the same time as me but it's getting so much easier to cope with now :hugs:

I've decided I'm off to Boots at lunchtime to see if they have a babyliss bikini trimmer in stock as after reading the thread in pregnancy club I've decided it's time to stop using nail scissors and invest in a trimmer which will make it easier to manage things over the coming months :rofl:


----------



## samzi

thats the first time ive had gas effect my tum :rofl: usually comes out me arse :blush: :rofl:


----------



## caitlenc

Ha ha, Samzi!!

Blondie, glad your DH is enjoying your wriggly bump!:happydance:

Flower, so nice to be feeling movement so early, it is the best!:happydance: Hope your poor DD is feeling better!

Ha ha, I am sitting on the couch with my laptop resting against my bump, and Seahorse just kicked the laptop!:happydance: 

Have a great day, my darlings!:hugs:


----------



## topazicatzbet

boy im knackered! i ve made a start at clearing out the junk room ready for baby, cant believe how much crap i have in there. i have about 4 big boxes that need going through that i never unpacked when i moved in. so that will be all day thurs taken care of. 

then i can start stripping the wallpaper. i ve already got the lining paper for it and mum is going to buy me the paint for it, then my sister is gonna come over and paint pics on the wall.


----------



## Blondie

We need to get a painter in first to paint over the bright scarlet walls in our nursery-to-be Beth - I'm not even going to attempt it myself this time :rofl:

Well time for a weekly bump update - I think I've popped :happydance: :happydance: - ok so it's only small but its definitely not my usual flat stomach :rofl:

https://i594.photobucket.com/albums/tt21/blondiedawn/23w2dbump.jpg


----------



## jenny25

i wanna cry so much i cant take no more:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## samzi

whats up hun?


----------



## jenny25

im still bleeding hun the hospital is doing bugger all they aint investigating whats going on i was their friday and i was told not too return until my next appointment , the only time ive too return is when the bleeding gets heavier or i have clots i cant deal with this if my body is putting me through a mc why torture me like this i aint a bad person i dont deserve this , in scotland the treatment would be so different they would look into things but i feel as if ive been left on my tod too deal with something i dont know what i cant stop crying i cant put up with this no more :(


----------



## samzi

oh hun. have you rung the epu? maybe exagerate a little and see if u can get an early scan again. they cant just leave u hanging on :hugs:


----------



## jenny25

im so lost sam i just feel i shouldnt be their from the visit on friday i feel so uncomfy xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

Blondie said:


> We need to get a painter in first to paint over the bright scarlet walls in our nursery-to-be Beth - I'm not even going to attempt it myself this time :rofl:
> 
> Well time for a weekly bump update - I think I've popped :happydance: :happydance: - ok so it's only small but its definitely not my usual flat stomach :rofl:
> 
> https://i594.photobucket.com/albums/tt21/blondiedawn/23w2dbump.jpg

:headspin::headspin::dance::dance::headspin::headspin:

thats a def bump, congrats on popping blondie


----------



## topazicatzbet

:hugs::hugs::hugs: jenny :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## jenny25

what do i do guys do i look too go private or someone who would treat me until they find out whats wrong ? do i go back to scotland i have no idea ? xxxx


----------



## Blondie

:hugs: Jenny :hugs:

The only thing you can really do is contact your epau but if you have an appointment soon then to be honest they are probably right in that there is nothing they can do at the moment unless you are in pain or bleeding heavily :hugs: It is worth ringing them though and seeing what they say.


----------



## topazicatzbet

i wish i knew what to say hun, i would def ring the epu again and explain how worried you are, if they arent willing to help then if it was me i would pay for a private scan.

from their point of view, they prob think if you are going to mc then there is nothing they can do about it at this stage.

on the plus side hun, LO has hung in there this far, lots of women bleed through out their pregnancies and still have a healthy baby.


----------



## jenny25

thank you guys im just frustrated at the moment is the fact they have not gave me an anti d shot im o neg and paul is a+ i got shots early for bleeding last time but they wont listen too me , im back their a week on wed the bleeding hasnt changed in amount they aint gave me a internal too look at my cervix too see where the bleeding is come from so im clueless i aint having sex so it cant be that


----------



## AnnaMaria

_Jenny

You guys write so much.
We decided today that we´re going to make a little house make over. We have one smaller room what is used as a storage room. Going to clean that and make a new room for twins. Their present room is next to our bedroom and we're putting new baby in there. BUT if start anything, it's impossible to stop. So we´re going to do hallway, living room and a bit of kitchen. This weekI'm thinking how and what, next week my dad comes here and it starts. That way we hope everything ends in October. That means this baby has to wait until her due date.
Off to bed now. Good night_


----------



## caitlenc

Aw, Jenny, :hugs: to you, sweetie. So sorry you're going through this, it must be very difficult.

Beth and AnnaMaria, we have started cleaning out our nursery as well. We are moving the furniture into storage this Saturday, and I will be painting next week. I ordered the crib and changing dresser yesterday. It makes it feel very real, doesn't it?

Blondie, YAAAYYYY!!!! That is a BUMP, girl!:happydance::happydance: It is so cute!


----------



## samzi

my work pants are getting a leetle bit tight now. shopping on saturday i think!! :D


----------



## caitlenc

Well, I found my first stretch mark:cry:. I was hoping to avoid that particular side effect of pregnancy, but it seems that i haven't. I have also started waking up several times during the night, which is very frustrating.:nope: Any of the rest of you experiencing this?

But, on a happier note, I saw my belly move last night! DH missed it, but the skin right by my belly button kept jumping out as Seahorse kicked, which was so cool!:happydance:

This pregnancy is starting to feel very real, now. I can't believe we only have 17 weeks to go before our butterbean arrives!:happydance: I just can't wait to meet him/her!

Well, my lovelies, have a fab day!


----------



## samzi

jeez, 17 weeks sounds like no time at all!!!


----------



## Blondie

Caitlen - I'm with you on the waking up during the night thing, I am such a restless sleeper nowadays it's ridiculous - I get up in a morning feeling exhausted. 

Its so cool seeing your belly moving isn't it :happydance: 

 17 weeks to go - that seems such a short space of time, I really really need to think about shopping soon :rofl:


----------



## topazicatzbet

wow 17 weeks guys, its def getting real now isnt it.

cant believe im almost half way. and its only a week tom til my scan.

are we making guesses on what team im gonna end up on.


----------



## samzi

omg, guess what came!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

the doppler???

dont panic if you cant find the hb


----------



## samzi

yeah. i think i found the hb but im not sure. going to test it on my mum later to see if theres a difference haha


----------



## Blondie

Hmmm I predict a little girl for you Beth :) Don't know why I think Caitlen's will be a girl aswell and decided that mine will be a boy - you'll have to wait until November to see if those two predictions are correct :rofl:


----------



## caitlenc

I think boy, Beth!


----------



## topazicatzbet

ha ha wonder which one of you is right. oh well 8 more sleeps!
watch it baby will not co operate and they wont be able to tell.

its been really active today, think its been doing somersalts in there.


----------



## RaeRae

Well here I am at 26 + 2. I'm going to explode.

I'm with Blondie on the sex predictions!!!


----------



## jenny25

Well i am o neg and the stupid woman wouldnt listen too me as i was given early injections in previous pregnancys which stopped my bleeding so if they give me this now i will actually stop!!! if they dont i will go private and sue their ass!!!! what do you guys think of this they said they wouldnt give me it until 12 weeks but read on 


ANTI-D INJECTIONS

Most people are aware that there are different blood groups such as group A, B, AB and O. Each person has one of these blood groups and in addition is either rhesus blood group positive (+ve) or negative (-ve). It is also common knowledge that it is dangerous to receive a blood transfusion of an incompatible group. 

A similar situation can occur if a woman who is rhesus negative becomes pregnant with a baby who is rhesus positive because a small amount of the baby's blood can leak across the placenta (afterbirth) into the mother's bloodstream. *The same is true if a rhesus negative woman suffers bleeding in pregnancy for any reason, including those described above since*, during the bleeding, a small amount of blood may leak into the mother's bloodstream. This can result in the mother producing antibodies called anti-D to a substance called D antigen, which exists in rhesus positive blood. If nothing is done to prevent this antibody production there is a danger that in subsequent pregnancies, the mother's body will react to a future rhesus positive baby, causing a problem called rhesus incompatibility, which can be dangerous for the baby. 

This problem *can be prevented* by giving an injection of anti-D to rhesus-negative mothers after they have given birth, following an actual or threatened miscarriage, especially if it is after the 12th week of pregnancy or following an ectopic pregnancy or *any situation where there is bleeding in pregnancy*. In fact it has been proposed that in future all rhesus negative women who become pregnant and who do not already have antibodies from a previous pregnancy should be offered anti-D injections during pregnancy in an effort to reduce the numbers of babies affected by rhesus incompatibility.


all came from this site https://www.nmihi.com/b/bleeding-in-pregnancy.htm


----------



## Blondie

RaeRae said:


> View attachment 29732
> 
> 
> Well here I am at 26 + 2. I'm going to explode.
> 
> I'm with Blondie on the sex predictions!!!

Gorgeous bump RaeRae :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

def worth a try jenny.

rae rae you look fab


----------



## Blondie

Oh great DH has just phoned me to tell me he feels like death :( He is hoping it's just a nasty cold so I told him to take his temp and it's 99.73 (my BBT thermometer has another use :rofl: ) so I've told him to take a lemsip and if he starts feeling worse to keep an eye on his temp :( He better not have swine flu :cry:

I'm only bothered because my sister and her family are coming to stay for a week on saturday whilst me and DH go to the lakes for a few days as a 2nd wedding anniversary treat. If he ends up with swine flu then we will have to cancel our trip away and it means I'll have to get my little sister to cancel hers aswell and she has been looking forward to it for ages as it's their only holiday this year as they can't afford to go away anywhere.

:hissy: 

I'm not particularly bothered about if he does has swine flu and I get it though as I'm sure I'll be fine - just more bothered about it ruining all our plans :rofl:


----------



## samzi

only 5 days till scan day!!!


----------



## caitlenc

Raerae, gorgeous bump!

Oh, Blondie, I hope it isn't swine flu and that your trip doesn't get cancelled.

Samzi, yay for your scan!!

Jenny, give those doctors hell, hunni!!


----------



## msmith

Hi Ladies,
How are we all this morning. I am full of a cold and being sensible by staying off work and keeping tucked up in bed. 

I hope you don't get what your DH has Blondie, it is not fun. AND you really want yours and your sister's break!

Loving the bump RaeRae!

Any news from the doc Jenny?

Not long to go until your scan Samzi.

Sorry to others I have missed :hugs:

I am 12 weeks today. :thumbup: I have read different things on vitamins and wondered what you are all doing. Up until now I have been taking a combined vit tablet which inc folic acid, but not too sure whether to carry on or not. Some books etc advice to stop all vits after 12 weeks others say carry on. What to do for the best?


----------



## topazicatzbet

i stopped taking them after 12 weeksbut mainly cos i kept forgetting them.

well the babies room is all cleared out and ready for the decorating.

im going with a teddy theme, my sis is gonna paint them for me.


https://i121.photobucket.com/albums/o224/topazicatzbeth/babypic2.jpg
https://i121.photobucket.com/albums/o224/topazicatzbeth/babypic.jpg


----------



## msmith

Beth, How cute is that........
You must have a very talented sister.


----------



## topazicatzbet

ha ha she has yet to do it but she sent the pics to me so she must think she is upto it.

she does a lot of them at the nursery where she works so gets plenty of practice.


----------



## flowertot

hi ladies. 

Jenny - sorry to hear what you're going through :hugs: 

Blondie - yay! the bump has popped! 

Cait, beth, annamaria and blondie - have fun decorating. 

msmith - hope you get better soon. 

samzi - yay for doppler arriving!

DD is looking much better, the bruises are healing and going yellow now. 

my bump has well and truly appeared now. i don't have a single pair of trousers that i can wear now. all my maternity stuff from last time are in my mums attic so i've been on the phone to her asking for them back. i will try to get a bump pic on tonight or tomorrow.

no sickness for a while now either :happydance:


----------



## jenny25

hi girls the doctor took swabs from me this morning but they still refuse too give me anti d , ive had mild cramps and bleeding been slightly heavier cervix still closed but ive either had stringy blood or a clot ive kept it and im taking it up the hospital with me , im waiting for paul to get in my mum has came down from scotland too visit aswell he is picking her up from the train station just now cause he finished work early girls ive really really had enough of this i want it too stop so i can enjoy my pregnancy what ever pma i had its slowly going im 6+5 so i dont know what i will see on the scan tonight im scared so much girls if i loose another baby i dont know how i will cope please please pray for everything too be alright , you girls have been my rock and im sorry if ive been selfish and self absorbed in my own problems too talk loads xx


----------



## RaeRae

msmith - I am still taking vitamins now but I'm doing it because I am prone to anaemia and these tablets contain iron and I really really don't want to have to go on iron tablets coz they're vile!!

Samzi - Yay for your scan!!! It'll be awesome x

Blondie - You're so much braver than me. I wouldn't let OH in the house if he had so much as a sniffle.

Hope everyone is feeling good! I've been out for a walk with my little girl today and I am now very much suffering for it. I already feel like I'm defying gravity so god help me when I get even bigger!


----------



## RaeRae

Jenny good luck tonight hun x We'll be thinking of you. Don't feel bad for talking about everything. It's the best way to do it or you'll bottle everything up and drive yourself mad x


----------



## topazicatzbet

jenny dont ever apologies for voicing your concerns, thats what we are here for, you must be worried sick so if we can listen to those worries and make you feel even a little bit better then go for it.

i hope the scan goes ok, im off to work for the night shift soon but will check in when i can.


----------



## AnnaMaria

_Well, this is my bump at 26 weeks.
I feel huge and I better don't think that with twins I was even bigger. My poor belly._


----------



## AnnaMaria

_Yeah, forgot the picture_
 



Attached Files:







DSC04075.JPG
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## caitlenc

Jenny, good luck with scan, keep us posted!:hugs:

Flower, can't wait to see bump pics! Glad the sickness is gone, now you can enjoy second tri!

Beth, those bears are sooo cute!

AnnaMaria, you have a beautiful bump, and look amazing, especially after having twins already!:thumbup:


----------



## samzi

i found the hb :happydance:


----------



## flowertot

Good luck with the scan jenny. 

Samzi - yay for finding the hb. 

annamarie - you look great. 

well i was going to get dh to take a bump pic for me but he has fallen asleep so will get him to take one tomorrow.


----------



## samzi

https://www.zshare.net/audio/63387621b15ba5e8/


----------



## flowertot

wow samzi thats amazing. is that LO's heartbeat?


----------



## samzi

the wooshing is mine and then in the background there is pips. you have to kind of ignore mine lol and concentrate to hear pips


----------



## flowertot

samzi said:


> the wooshing is mine and then in the background there is pips. you have to kind of ignore mine lol and concentrate to hear pips

will have another go to make sure i hear the right one lol.


----------



## jenny25

I was at hospital again tonight i had a few tiny clots i mean 2 i have my first speculum exam and my cervix is closed and the neck of th womb is closed so ive too go in for a scan tomorrow ive too call at 8am too get slotted in, they said that the bleeding could be an infection an cervical erosion or not be pregnancy related im so scared about tomorrow not knowing what too expect too turn up and the pregnancy hasnt developed or it could be fine though she did say that my cervix being closed is a really good thing and everything was growing right at my last scan a week ago even though i was having the bleeding god im in such a mess i dunno wot too do :( :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## flowertot

second one is a bit random but just wanted to show you how gorgeous my my little holly's hair is. my hair is so straight :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







Photo0835.jpg
File size: 91.3 KB
Views: 5









Photo0774.jpg
File size: 82 KB
Views: 3


----------



## flowertot

jenny25 said:


> I was at hospital again tonight i had a few tiny clots i mean 2 i have my first speculum exam and my cervix is closed and the neck of th womb is closed so ive too go in for a scan tomorrow ive too call at 8am too get slotted in, they said that the bleeding could be an infection an cervical erosion or not be pregnancy related im so scared about tomorrow not knowing what too expect too turn up and the pregnancy hasnt developed or it could be fine though she did say that my cervix being closed is a really good thing and everything was growing right at my last scan a week ago even though i was having the bleeding god im in such a mess i dunno wot too do :( :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

oh hun, i know its hard but make sure you try to get some sleep tonight. cervix being closed is a very good sign. remember i had bleeding in the early weeks and look at me now :hugs:


----------



## jenny25

your bump is lovely honey sooo cute 

yeah i remember honey i know the doc said that too hun im just worried like anyone else would be i dunno if i will sleep tonight my bp is up 163/77 because ive been panacking i know im trying to keep pma xxxx


----------



## flowertot

good luck tomorrow i will be thinking of you. :hugs:


----------



## jenny25

thanks honey i will post in the morning to let everyone know what time my scan is at then take it from their honey xxxx


----------



## RaeRae

Good luck tomorrow. We'll be thinking of you x


----------



## caitlenc

Good luck, Jenny, we're all there with you in spirit!:hugs:

Samzi, fabulous heartbeat!!

Flower, what a lovely bump! And LO's hair is lovely, too!:winkwink:


----------



## jenny25

Hi girls ive got a scan today at 3pm wish me luck xxx


----------



## Blondie

Jenny - good luck with the scan today :hugs:

Annamaria - gorgeous bump :)

Flowertot - you have a lovely neat bump growing there, really cute and your daughters hair is gorgeous :)

Well I slept in the spare room last night as DH is still full of cold though his temp has not gone over 100 yet. I feel awful that I'm just p****d off with him for potentially ruining my break rather than feeling sorry for him :rofl:

Trouble is he was supposed to be cleaning the house for me before my sister and her family arrive tomorrow but obviously that hasn't got done now so I'll have to go home tonight after a full day at work and clean the house from top to bottom which will take me about 4 hours. I had a crap nights sleep last night as was in a different bed so I'm not particularly feeling great today either :( If DH is still not feeling better this evening then I don't know what to do about our break away :cry: Think I might just go by myself and tell DH to stay in bed and stay away from my sister and her family when they arrive :(


----------



## jenny25

awww blondie has he been too see the gp? im sorry your feeling rotten at the mo hun their is nothing worse esp when your pregnant and have too work too xxx


----------



## samzi

hope scan goes well hun, let me know :hugs:

eww, i just randomly looked up at my ceiling and theres a fug ugly spider on it


----------



## AnnaMaria

_Jenny, Blondie

My best friend is coming back home after being away for two years. I'm soooo thrilled She said she has news for me. Only until Monday to wait._


----------



## caitlenc

Any news from Jenny?


----------



## caitlenc

Oh, shit, just saw an update in second tri....she lost the baby. Jenny, my heart goes out to you, sweetie.:hugs::hugs::cry:


----------



## AnnaMaria

_Jenny_


----------



## RaeRae

I'm so sorry Jenny x Thinking of you and your family x


----------



## topazicatzbet

im so sorry jenny. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## flowertot

so sorry Jenny hun :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## samzi

sorry again jenny my love xx


----------



## jenny25

thanks girls i dont really know what too say at the moment , but i will come back and speak to you all soon x


----------



## samzi

good! take care :hugs:


----------



## Blondie

:hugs: Jenny

Right ladies - I'm off to the Lakes for a last romantic break with my DH as of tomorrow so I will be offline - I will be back online at the end of the week.

Take care everyone and I'll speak to you all soon.

Tori and Caitlen - for tomorrow - 24 weeks :happydance: we are VIABLE :happydance:


----------



## flowertot

Have a lovely time Blondie x


----------



## samzi

ooh where in the lakes blondie? im orignally from there :)

have fun!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

Congratulations your viable

congrats blondie, caitlen and tori. :happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin:


----------



## samzi

12 weeks today!!! :happydance:


----------



## jenny25

hey girls i thought id come in and say hi and thank you guys for your support , i hope you dont mind me coming in here , paul and i are doing ok and things seem to be progressing slowly , we both have sat and spoken for the last couple of days and we both have decided to try again im not going to let this get us down we are both sad that this has happend to us but its not going to break us we both love each other and are wanting another baby more than ever thats all we both wanted i hope people dont see this as a big mistake or think its wrong i hope you guys can understand me xxx


----------



## caitlenc

Awww, Jenny, of course you should try again!:hugs: I think you have a great attitude, and often women get pregnant quite quickly after a miscarriage. I will be keeping my fingers crossed for you and Paul, and you must stay with the knocked-up naughties and keep us posted on your journey. You are still one of us. I am so sorry for your loss, sweetie.:hugs:

Samzi, Yay for 12 weeks!!!:happydance::happydance:

Well, 24 weeks today, and so we're VIABLE! :happydance: Congrats Tori and Blondie, can't believe we made it this far!:thumbup:

Well, things here have been good, other than the fact that yesterday I had a very scary dizzy spell when I woke up, like the whole room was spinning/shifting. Chris got me food, and I felt better after I ate. Then this morning I am a bit dizzy again, not as bad as yesterday, though. Wonder what's going on with me?:shrug: It's freaking me out a bit...


----------



## jenny25

thanks hun i just feel its the right thing too do and i dont want people too tip toe around us we want too carry on as normal , sure we will have up and down days but that will be normal :) ive felt like home here from day one :) 
your dizzy spell sounds normal hun could be low bp which can cause dizzy spells or even low blood sugar so try having some fizzy juice or even a sookable sweet that should help xxx


----------



## RaeRae

Jenny you just do what is right for you and don't worry what people think! I think you're being very brave and positive and setting an amazing example on how to deal with things x

Congratulations Tori, Blondie and Cailten on being viable!!!! 

Congratulations Samzi on 12 weeks!!!

Well as of tomorrow I'm in 3rd tri. I can't believe it. It's gone so so fast! I'm looking forward to my next scan now on the 18th. The third tri forum is scary looking!! All about birth and hospital bags and getting ready!!! I'm on the home stretch!


----------



## topazicatzbet

jenny you do what feels right for you, if it were me i would do the same.

rae rae wow 3rd tri, yep thats scary 

cait i would take a few biscuits to bed with you on a night and if you wake up have a nibble, could be your blood sugar is too low, also done race around first thing, take it steady, lay in bed of 1o mins before getting up etc, if it persists see the midwife (or what ever you have over there)


----------



## flowertot

hey girls.

Jenny - you are so brave and its not bad to try again at all. i tried again straight away after my m/c in jan. do whatever is right for you. 

cait, blondie and tori - congrats :happydance:

beth - wow can't believe you are almost 20 weeks now! nearly halfway there. 

Samzi - congrats on 12 weeks. 


everything is fine with me just quite tired at the moment.


----------



## topazicatzbet

i know cant quiet believe it myself. cant wait til thurs for my scan.

well i got my first major baby pressie today, went to mums for tea, and they gave me a baby bouncer from my gran, its one that vibrates and plays music and has cute teddies and bunies on it. and my sister had been buying more baby cloths for Lo, she got some really cute cream and choc babygrows that have a giraffe pattern on them and mum has started knitting.
yep its def starting to feel so real now.
only 15 more weeks til i finish work. :happydance:


----------



## AnnaMaria

_Jenny - it's a good idea to try again
cait, blondie and tori - congrats 
Samzi - congrats 

It's my third tri nowIt's kinda scary though. I like being pregnant, I like the idea of having a baby soon but I don't want to give birth

As I told you, my best friend came home tonight. She hadn't got a clue of my pregnacy. I wanted to surprise her. And she had a surprise for me. So I went to airport and what do I see. My girl standing there with a bump. She is pregnant and that was her surprise. We both were so stunned that just standed there. Her due date is 5th of October so we are kinda close But ofcourse there is bad news. She's going back after giving birth._


----------



## caitlenc

AnnaMaria, what a fabulous surprise!! How wonderful to be pregnant with your best friend! And congrats on 3rd tri!!:hugs:

Beth, can't wait until your scan on Thurs, dying to know what you're having! The gifts do make it seem real, don't they?:happydance:

Flower, nice to see you!:thumbup:

Well, my plan is to work on the nursery for the next couple of days, but I'm still getting some dizzy spells, so planning to call the doctor when it opens. Then, on Wednesday I have my gestational diabetes test, and then we are going out to Long Island for a long weekend.:happydance: Hopefully the dizzy spells are not a sign of something serious:shrug:

Have a fantastic day, my lovelies!:hugs:


----------



## jenny25

hi my lovely girls how are we today ?
thank you for everything today we passed the sac paul and i burried it out the back and put some flowers down so now we feel that we have closure once i have stopped bleeding and get the ok from the hospital next friday we will start again im sure i will be joining you guys very soon xxx


----------



## msmith

Evening Ladies.
I am a very happy one today. We had the repeat scan and all is great. The intestines are where they should be, all tucked up inside the abdomen. :happydance: :happydance:
It was superb to see little one again. 

Jenny-I am glad you have closure and are very upbeat at trying again.
Caitlin-very jealous of all your get aways to Long Island.
AnnaMaria-a double surprise!
Beth-Bring on the pressies-glad you are getting spoilt, well deserved. How are the kittens?
Hello to all I've missed.

So very happy.
:hugs:


----------



## RaeRae

Yay msmith!! It was a horrible wait when we had to have the check on the hernia but such a huge relief when it was gone. 

Jenny - Good luck hun xxxxx Hope you're back soon!


----------



## flowertot

hi girls.

beth - pressies are always good, especially when they are tiny baby clothes. 

Annamarie - how great that your best friend is pregnant. my best friend is also pregnant but 18 weeks between us. i'm only just out of first tri and shes only got 7 weeks to go until due date. 

jenny - :hugs: i'm sure you will be back here soon. 

Caitlen - hopefully the dizzy spells are nothing to worry about (apparently quite commen in pregnancy) but i would mention it as there could be an easy way to stop it. 

MSmith - what great news :happydance:

RaeRae - hi! 

all is fine with me apart from dizzy spells like caitlen. last pregnancy i fainted a couple of times and it was generally due to low blood pressure but i think i may need iron too because i've gone very pale over the last few weeks which is a big sign. i'm still taking multivits with added iron but i may need a higher amount now. midwife appointment on friday though so will soon see.


----------



## samzi

hey ladies. well its scan day for me. just ordered the taxi to take me to the hospital so just under 3 hours to go!!


----------



## AnnaMaria

_Guys, guess where I just came home from?

From kindergardenMy kiddos are going to start 31st of August. Then we have a week to practise going there. Hooray
OH asked me why I'm so happy, that this means my kids are growing. I said I know, but this means I can have new baby. That when little girl is born I don't have three little ones to take care of, I have one baby and two big ones_


----------



## topazicatzbet

samzi said:


> hey ladies. well its scan day for me. just ordered the taxi to take me to the hospital so just under 3 hours to go!!

looking forward to seeing pics.


----------



## caitlenc

Aw, MsSmith, fab news!!!:happydance:

Samzi, enjoy your scan, can't wait to see piccies!!:thumbup:

AnnaMaria, how old are the twins?? How nice that they are so grown up!

Well, dizzy spells have stopped for the moment, but I will mention them at my appointment tomorrow just to be safe. I am dreading the GD test, I hear the stuff they make you drink is vile!:wacko: Ah, well, the price we pay for a healthy pregnancy, huh?

On a good note, I painted the whole nursery yesterday, and put up the border! I will post the pics I took, but keep in mind that we have yet to get the furniture, and the pictures on the wall will be changed/removed.

Hugs to all my girlies!!!:hugs:


----------



## caitlenc

Here are some pics...we're very pleased with how it came out!:happydance:

https://i676.photobucket.com/albums/vv127/Caitlenc/th_DSCN0540.jpg

https://i676.photobucket.com/albums/vv127/Caitlenc/th_DSCN0541.jpg

https://i676.photobucket.com/albums/vv127/Caitlenc/th_DSCN0543-1.jpg


----------



## AnnaMaria

_*caitlenc* - twins are 1 year and 11 months old. 15th of August is their second birthday.
How beautiful room you have made_


----------



## RaeRae

Hello!! I saw my boy again today!! He's already measuring 29 + 5 and I'm 27 + 1 so he's a biggun.



There's his little face!! He was sticking his tongue out and yawning and doing loads today it was lush!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

awe rae rae he looks fab, sounds like he is gonna be a bruiser

caitlen the nursery looks fab, i cant wait to start stripping the wallpaper in my room.


----------



## caitlenc

Raerae, baby is gorgeous!!!


----------



## samzi

pics for you ladies

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v59/samzi/BabyScan04-07-09B.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v59/samzi/BabyScan04-07-09C.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v59/samzi/BabyScan04-07-09D.jpg


----------



## RaeRae

Awww thank you everyone x

Yay Samzi!! So glad it went well for you!

Caitlen that room is stunning!


----------



## caitlenc

Aw, Samzi, baba looks great!!!


----------



## flowertot

hi ladies. 

annamarie - your twins are a month older than my daughter. they are so cute at this age. i'm thinking of starting her in nursery maybe 2 afternoons a week. at the moment she doesn't really mix with children of her age so i think it would be very good for her and also fun for her with the added bonus of freeing up a bit of my time. 

Rae rae and samzi - great scan pics. 

caitlen - nursery looks lovely.

not feeling great today. i feel so weak and tired its scary and i know it sounds odd but i keep getting a feeling like i'm going to have a panic attack, even though i don't think i've ever had one if that makes sense??


----------



## caitlenc

Flower, if you're feeling weak, maybe call the doctor? Perhaps you're anemic or something and they can give you something to make you feel better?


----------



## flowertot

caitlenc said:


> Flower, if you're feeling weak, maybe call the doctor? Perhaps you're anemic or something and they can give you something to make you feel better?

i've got a midwife appointment on friday so i'm going to tell her then and request another blood test to check iron levels.


----------



## flowertot

i've decided to change my pic. 

though this was a cute one of dd apart from the graze on her nose where she fell in my mum's garden lol. her black eyes are gone now anyway after her most recent fall. shes turned me into a nervous wreck. oh the joys of parenthood! wouldn't change it though. 

have a nice day girlies x


----------



## caitlenc

Aw, she's gorgeous!


----------



## topazicatzbet

20 weeks, half way there. :happydance::happydance:


----------



## samzi

woo


----------



## RaeRae

Yay!!!!!


----------



## flowertot

congrats on hitting the halfway mark beth! :happydance:


----------



## caitlenc

Beth, I can't believe you're at 20 weeks already!!!! So exciting!:happydance: Good luck at your scan, it's today, isn't it?


----------



## topazicatzbet

yep scan was this morning. baby is great all fine there but i didnt like the scanner and she wouldnt tell me the sex, went on about nhs not being there to tell you the gender. after i cried a bit she had a brief look and we thought we could tell the sex but she still wouldnt commit or look much.

i was so dissapointed as i really wanted to know, so guess what i ended up doing....yep paying for another private scan...does the nhs think im made of bloody money.

any way there is no doubt im on team
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
BLUE
 



Attached Files:







DSCF0458.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 8









DSCF0459.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## AnnaMaria

_RaeRae, samzi, topazicatzbet - great scans.
Beth - congrats._


----------



## flowertot

congratulations Beth and lovely pic of Callum James.

i've heard that some hospitals don't tell you the sex because people have taken legal action when they have got the sex wrong. 

my hospital still tell you but make a huge point of telling you its not 100% accurate. 

:happydance: TEAM BLUE :happydance:


----------



## topazicatzbet

my hospital doesnt have that policy, they will tell you if they can, she was just a cow. she was actually a bank scanner so she doesnt even work there normally.


Any way just come home from my friends with a bin bag full of cloths for callum and loads of other boy things. :cloud9:


----------



## caitlenc

Aw, a BOY, how fab!!:happydance::happydance: Congrats, Beth!!

Well, doctor called this morning, my Gestational Diabetes test came back fine, so that's great news! I do appear to have anemia, so have been prescribed some Iron tablets, which is fine. Perhaps that was the cause of my dizziness?

Just got back from buying loads of maternity clothes for work in the fall, and bought some adorable fleece sleep sacks for the seahorse, so that was fun. Was trying to take a nap this afternoon, but my dogs had other ideas and wouldn't let me sleep, the cheeky monkeys!:growlmad:

Welcome home to Blondie, I believe she's back today, hope your trip went well!:hugs:


----------



## Blondie

Morning ladies :)

Well I'm back - a lot to catch up on but I'll try my best :)

Beth - congrats on passing the 20 week mark and your little boy :happydance:

Samzi - glad your scan went ok :)

RaeRae - sounds like you are going to have a nice big baby there :) 

Caitlen - glad you have some iron tablets sorted - hopefully that will sort out the dizziness :hugs:

Everyone else - I have read all your posts I promise - I'm still half asleep and trying to do a quick update before I start work so I apologise for a lack of individual responses :( :hugs:


----------



## Blondie

Right now for me :)

All seems to be going well - I've definitely put on a lot of bump over the last week - will sort out bump update photo at some point :) Baby is a real wriggler and my belly is constantly twitching and squirming which is a little bit freaky :rofl:

Had a lovely 4 days in the Lakes (Keswick - Samzi) - did loads of walking and eating so glad to be home and able to put my feet up (well try to but I'll tell you about those exploits in a second).

My brand new bed got delivered yesterday - in a massive Harrods lorry :rofl: - OMG the neighbours must think DH and I have won the lottery or something with all these delivery men wearing Harrods outfits parked outside the house and unloading. The bed is rather special though - 6'6"wide and 7'3"long - me and DH are very tall and now we have a huge bedroom we thought we'd spend a fortune on a HUGE bed to match :) Only problem is that they put it up for us only to realise the mattress was too big - or rather they had sent the wrong size sides for the bed and it was 6 inches too short so after stressing loads they are now sending out the right size sides for it - unfortunately though it meant sleeping on our normal king size mattress last night and the house is in chaos as we have mattresses and beds stored all over the place and my sister and her family are staying so it is absolutely manic :( Will hopefully all be sorted early next week though :)

And if that didn't stress me enough last night then we nearlly lost one of the cats which had me on the verge of mental breakdown at 9.30pm last night :cry: . Whilst we have been away the cats have been kept in the kitchen and utility room as the house has been so manic with my sisters kids and the cats were a little terrified of a 2 year old chasing them around. Anyway as we were back and me and DH were baby sitting so my sister and her partner could go out - I decided to let the cats out in the rest of the house for a play as the toddler was in bed. What I didn't realise however is that my sister had opened the bedroom window on the first floor :cry:

About 9pm I suddenly realised I hadn't seem Izzy (the deaf cat) for a while so I went searching only to find the window open and no sign of her. So a mad frantic search of the house followed with no joy. Anyway after searching outside we found her hidden in a bush by the house luckily and she was no worse for wear considering she must have jumped about 15ft down to the ground 

So I think my blood pressure is probably about to explode after all that excitement yesterday - so today I'm going to take it VERY easy and try and relax a bit :rofl:


----------



## flowertot

Welcome back Blondie! glad you had a nice break and i can't wait to see your bump update. glad your cat is ok too. 

i've just got back from my midwife appointment. all seems to be ok. heard the heartbeat and according to the midwife it sounds like a girl -142bpm. obviously she said she might be completly wrong but now i'm questioning myself. i was so convinced that pud is a boy!


----------



## samzi

hey naughties.

have any of you ladies bought maternity trousers? im getting some tomorrow as my work pants are a little bit too tight, and with a probable bump growth in the next few weeks i thought id better get some. so the question is - should i get my usual size or the next size up?


----------



## Blondie

samzi said:


> hey naughties.
> 
> have any of you ladies bought maternity trousers? im getting some tomorrow as my work pants are a little bit too tight, and with a probable bump growth in the next few weeks i thought id better get some. so the question is - should i get my usual size or the next size up?

I get my usual size and they are so so comfy :)


----------



## caitlenc

Flower, I've heard the HB thing is just an old wives tale?? Either way, I'm glad that your appointment went well!:happydance:

Samzi, go for your normal size to begin with, and enjoy, they are VERY comfortable!

Blondie, welcome home, we missed you! Sounds like you had an eventful day yesterday, but glad the cat is okay. Can't wait to see your bump pic!:happydance:

Beth, does the fact you're having a boy change any of your plans for the nursery??


----------



## tori_cottier

Hi ladies,

I'm finaly back in the uk and a little more tanned than before (although i have a very white tummy as George really doesn't like heat or flying for the matter)

We went away with DH family and to be honest it's going to take at least a month to get over it!

Bumps huge now which i love 

blondie: yay you you've got a bump at last i can now stop being jealous of you and you flat tummy, although i'm sure when you have LO you'll go back to your pre preg tummy and i will be on a lighter life for a while lol

Caitlenc: long island again? lol is it your second home now? your dizzy spells will go i had this with DD and i was ok after a dose of the dreaded iron pills grrr there just awful (but good for you and bump in he long run)

Beth: 20 weeks already god your seems to flying by faster than us 3 at 25 week and congrats on being on bump blue yay for us, i'm sure once george and your kitten comes out we can compare how fast we get the nappie on them before they pee on us :haha:

Jenny: Hun i'm so sorry for your loss but you really are the bravest person i know i can't imagen where you get your stregh from but keep it up your a true model for us all :hugs:

Rae Rae: thrid Tri already, i keep looking over in the threads and each time they remind me of what i haven't got for the baby etc not long before us 3 join you tho!

Samzi: your pics are so cute you must be so proud :happydance::happydance:

msmith how are you today?

To any ladies i've missed i'm so sorry butn i'm a little tired and have just managed to read all 25 pages i missed since i left.

well i'm going to buy the furniture soon for the nusery and also decided on boarders and beds for DD as i feel she needs new everything now so she doesn't feel left out and also to fill up her new room as it twice as big as hers at the moment, 

I'm also trying my hardest now to freak out at all the dust the builders have caused it's hard tho as i have OCD and this is one area i find i can't control when i'm stressed so DH has made me a safe area of where i can go and clean to my hearts content or just to get away from it all, He's been lovely over the last month and i really don't know what i would do without him :shrug:

well i'm off to burn my Credit card 

love to all

me and George (who may be called Myles or Orry)

xx


----------



## tori_cottier

samzi said:


> hey naughties.
> 
> have any of you ladies bought maternity trousers? im getting some tomorrow as my work pants are a little bit too tight, and with a probable bump growth in the next few weeks i thought id better get some. so the question is - should i get my usual size or the next size up?

I've gone for my normal size as they all seem to have this elastic thing you can pull in if to small hun x


----------



## topazicatzbet

flowertot said:


> Welcome back Blondie! glad you had a nice break and i can't wait to see your bump update. glad your cat is ok too.
> 
> i've just got back from my midwife appointment. all seems to be ok. heard the heartbeat and according to the midwife it sounds like a girl -142bpm. obviously she said she might be completly wrong but now i'm questioning myself. i was so convinced that pud is a boy!

dont believe the hr thing. mine was 140-160 and is a boy


----------



## topazicatzbet

caitlenc said:


> Beth, does the fact you're having a boy change any of your plans for the nursery??

no as i was doing it cream with teddies, my sister just has to draw more boxes on the wall for his name.


----------



## samzi

thanks girls.

i think i will be doing a lot of trying on tomorrow!


----------



## caitlenc

Welcome home, Tori, we missed you!:hugs:

And yes, LI is like a second home to us, my Mom has a house here, so we try to come out as often as we can, especially in the summer. The beaches are gorgeous, and it's such a peaceful place to be.:thumbup:

25 weeks tomorrow, girls, can't believe it! Seahorse is sooo active, and DH was able to hear the heart beating just by pressing his ear to my bump!!:happydance: he got a huge grin on his face, until seahorsie decided to kick him!!:haha:


----------



## Blondie

Well my guests have finally gone home and we have the house to ourselves again - it was lovely to have them stay but now the house is back to being ours - all clean, gardens mowed, cats happy and I've got my feet up and can finally spend 5 minutes catching up on here :)


----------



## Blondie

Right well I've finally had a chance to do a bump update photo at 24w6d - as you can see it's most definitely popped now :rofl: :happydance:

https://i594.photobucket.com/albums/tt21/blondiedawn/24w6dbump.jpg


----------



## topazicatzbet

there is no missing that bump now hun.


----------



## flowertot

:happydance: blondie. do you like "looking" pregnant? 

i love it! people are starting to notice now.


----------



## caitlenc

Yay Blondie, fab bump!!!!!!!


----------



## samzi

found hb again tonight, managed to count the bpm. first time i got 180, second time i got 176 :lol:


----------



## RaeRae

It's too hot. I'm melting. I think I might die.


----------



## topazicatzbet

RaeRae said:


> It's too hot. I'm melting. I think I might die.

i have melted, mum and i spent all day stripping wallpaper in callums room using the steamer.


----------



## tori_cottier

OMG Blondie you have a proper bump now yay


----------



## meemee

Hi everyone!
I thought id pop in and say hi :) i read what you're all up to when i can but i never end up posting anything!
How is everyone?
Hard to believe that most of us started out in the 'first month trying to conceive' thread!
As for me, im good, just getting bigger and bigger and waiting for my first midwife appointment yay!
Hope you are all well xxx


----------



## AnnaMaria

_Blondie - that's a bump for sure 
We have a busy life now. Last week my dad cleaned the room and we bought wallpapers and that kind of stuff. Now he is making the glue to put up new wallpaper. It's a mess in here. _


----------



## caitlenc

Hi meemee!! Can't believe you're 18 weeks already!:happydance:

I know all you ladies are hot over there....we're supposed to be well into the 90's today, so I will be melting right along with you!:growlmad:

My Glider rocking chair arrived, so I will try to put it together today. I am still waiting to hear about my crib and dresser, hopefully they will be in soon!:winkwink:


----------



## topazicatzbet

its official im the flat pack queen. just spent the afternoon putting up a wardrobe and shelf unit for callums room.

not easy with 4 kittens trying to steal the screws.


----------



## RaeRae

Well done Beth!! I know what you mean about wrestling screws away from kittens I was like that when I had my cats. They all live in Leeds now :( Stupid getting divorced.

Well I've bloody gone and bought everything. This is good because I have everything ready but its bad coz now I have a long wait ahead of me and nothing to do!!!!!! 3rd tri is already dragging so much and I've only been in it a week!!!


----------



## flowertot

evening girls. 

hi mee mee. glad you're doing well. 

Beth - well done. i just look at flat pack stuff and give up! 

Caitlen - good luck with putting the rocking chair together! 

Annamarie - have fun decorating

Rae Rae - all you need to do now is relax! i'm sure you won't tho, you will probably keep finding things that need doing. 

all is well with me. decided to be brave today and stepped onto the scales. i've put on 5 pounds since my first midwife appointment at 9 weeks. time to lay off the chocolate i think!


----------



## Blondie

Hi Ladies :)

Gosh I really need to get a move on and start buying things for baby - I haven't bought anything yet :rofl: - I'm feeling left behind but I think I've found the moses basket I want to buy and also know which pram I want so at least I've made some decisions.

We have decided on a safari/jungle type theme for nursery - it will be done in sunny yellow with lots of nice "vegetarian" animals around - ie giraffes and elephants :rofl: - I need to get my paints out and start on some silk paintings for the walls now. I think once we get decorator in and the walls are painted then I will start buying things. I really should make a list of things I need but I just don't know where to start :( 

I think I'm going to have to take out my belly button ring aswell now as it just isn't sitting right anymore :( I'm not going to bother with a maternity one - will just see what it is like once baby is here.


----------



## Freyasmum

Ummm... Hi!


----------



## Blondie

Freyasmum said:


> Ummm... Hi!

OMG OMG OMG OMG :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Those :bfn:s finally went :bfp: then Freyasmum?


----------



## flowertot

wow feryas mum!!!!! 

i've just posted in tcc saying good luck to you! 

i'm so so happy for you :happydance: :happydance:

did a blood test confirm it?


----------



## Freyasmum

Yep. Doc called me this afternoon and confirmed :happydance:

Actually I'm not entirely convinced yet. I'm going to go test shopping tomorrow because I don't think I'll believe it until I see those lines!!


----------



## Blondie

Freyasmum said:


> Yep. Doc called me this afternoon and confirmed :happydance:
> 
> Actually I'm not entirely convinced yet. I'm going to go test shopping tomorrow because I don't think I'll believe it until I see those lines!!

If a GP blood test is saying you are pregnant honey then I'm guessing you are pregnant :rofl:

Get some FRERs as those are the most sensitive hpts (like I need to tell someone from team naughties about hpts :rofl: ) and will hopefully show you a nice strong line :)

Oooh I'm so excited for you :happydance:


----------



## jenny25

hey girls just popping too say hello everything seems too have passed now and the horrible stuff has stopped no more bleeding no funky coloured discharge so paul and i are gonna get busy and hope too join you guys very soon i should have :af: in around 10 days say 14 so let the countdown begin i hope you guys dont mind me still chatting in here i dont wanna leave :( xxx

dont worry you guys wont upset me or anything by talking about babys and stuff i wanna keep things as normal as they are xxx


----------



## caitlenc

Aw, Jenny, of course you should stay with us! Glad things are going back to normal for you.:thumbup:

Freyasmum!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: Soooo happy for you! Welcome to the knocked up naughties!!!!

Blondie, a jungle/safari theme sounds great! Can't wait to see what it looks like when it's done!

Beth, good job! I have learned to keep the pups out of the room when I put things together, or I'll be sorting through dog poo looking for missing screws!:dohh:

Well, the rocker is together and looks great, just need my crib and dresser to come in. I've also been cleaning out old clothes to make room in our closets. I think they call this nesting??:blush:


----------



## samzi

woo fm, congrats :happydance:

jenny - :hugs:


----------



## topazicatzbet

jenny :hugs:

freyasmum :happydance::happydance::happydance: congrats hun.

blondie, safari theme sounds good. i have got a maternity belly bar and so far it seems fine.

caitlen, well done on putting the rocker together. im hoping to get one off ebay.

well mum and i worked hard today and got the room all lined, so she is gonna come round next tue (my gran goes to the day center on tue) and we are gonna paint it. its starting to come together now, im really excited.


----------



## Blondie

Wow we are making progress on the nursery - we have a decorator coming round to give us a quote on Thursday :rofl: :rofl: - me and DH just can't do DIY or decorating to save our lives :)


----------



## RaeRae

Yay Freyasmum!!!!

Glad everyone is ok. I have a stupid cough and I'm worried I'm going to pee myself all the time. Happy days.


----------



## Freyasmum

Thanks everyone. I must say it feels good to finally be here!
I bought some tests on the way home tonight - couldn't resist doing one as soon as I got home and there was definitely a line there!! :happydance:
So now it is almost starting to feel real.

Isn't it weird? You guys are all like old pros at pregnancy, and I'm just starting off! Hopefully more of the leftovers will be joining us soon.


----------



## meemee

yay freyasmum! both of us kiwi's made it to the knocked up naughties!
nurseries are so exciting! will you ladies be putting baby into the nursery straight away or waiting a while?
i think ill keep bub in our room in the bassinet for a couple of months maybe or who knows!


----------



## Freyasmum

We kept Freya in our room for a while. Mostly because I'm lazy and it was easier for feeding her thru the night! She started sleeping thru the night at about 8 weeks though so we moved her out about then. 

We probably won't be doing a room up as a nursery too much. We're hoping to sell our house reasonably soon so we're trying to keep it a bit neutral. 
Not that I've been thinking about that stuff for MONTHS or anything!!!


----------



## caitlenc

Ha ha, freyasmum, so cute!:haha:

Meemee, we plan to keep the Seahorse in with us for awhile, to make those night feedings a bit easier.

Blondie, how was it sleeping in the new bed??


----------



## topazicatzbet

i plan on putting callum in his room from the start but there is a single bed in there so will sleep in there with him for the first few weeks.

the cats all sleep in my room and i dont want to upset them.


----------



## AnnaMaria

_Went to doctors today. Everything is fine and i'm 5+ pregnant. Baby weighs 850g, that's 150g less than should be; height is 33cm, that's 2cm less than should be. My bump is 3 weeks bigger than should be, so she has a lot of space in there. I'll put you ultrasound picture later if we can get a camera._


----------



## Blondie

Just been for my 25w midwife appointment and all looking good - my fundal height is measuring about 24.5cm so not far off for a skinny minnie :) Baby had been asleep most of morning and woke up just before appointment so was doing somersaults and was funny listening to heart rate getting faster as it moved around :rofl:

New bed is now all complete and just been to test it out - I am sooo looking forward to sleeping on that tonight :)

We have put our old double bed in the nursery room so baby will probably sleep with us for a couple of weeks and then I'll move it to the nursery with a monitor and I can use the bed in there for inbetween night feeds if need be so I won't disturb DH once he is back to work after paternity leave :)

Just looking at paint charts now - decided we are getting decorator to do the living room and the nursery for us in the next couple of weeks so we can then go full steam ahead on buying things :) This year that will be all our decorating and next year we plan on doing the kitchen/dining room and maybe the ensuite and the main bathroom but that's all we really plan to do over next few years :rofl: - oh and turning the double garage into the snooker room - but that is DH's little project I'm having nothing to do with it :)


----------



## flowertot

hi ladies.

freyasmum - glad you have finally had a positive test :happydance:

on the subject of where baby will sleep, we plan to have LO in with us for at least 5 months. thats how long DD was in with us until she grew out of the moses basket. i hated putting her in the cot in the nursery for the first time because she looked so tiny in there. every little noise on the monitor and i was up to check on her! 

i'm getting so excited about the scan now. can't wait to find out the sex but also to see that everything is ok. 2 weeks to go!

got such a bad headache today : (


----------



## RaeRae

Hiya girls.

I'm having a panic today. It's all sort of hit me that I'm going to have a baby and a 5 year old to deal with as well as probably recovering from a c section. I had a really difficult recovery last time and I'm starting to worry. If he's born the same my daughter was I've got 10 weeks left and I can't see them letting me get that far this time to be honest. I'm really worrying now!


----------



## tori_cottier

Hi ladies just catchingup again (i really must visit more often) 

Jenny: your welcome here anytime you want hun, anyhow you may as well stay here as i'm sure it wont take long with you ttcing so soon.

Freyasmum: Yay so excited for you congrats hun :happydance::happydance::happydance: and don't worry about us old timers at least you have a area where we can reassure you and answer all you questions as i'm sure we haven't forgotten the 1st tri in any hurry 

blondie a veggie safari sounds great hun have you managed to find beding yet as boots do a jungle theme which i love but not sure what theme i'm going with, 
Your so lucky to have a painter i think DH would fall over if i asked for one, as we have 5 builders on site at the moment any more and i think he may have a stroke lol

Beth: yay you your so organised chick you put me to shame lol p.s hows the kittens 

meemee: iwont be putting George in his nursery for the first 3-6 months this is because with DD she was always with me as i was in a studio flat, i will though be placing him in his cot for afternoon naps so he can get use to his new room 

Flowertot: do you have any ideas what LO will be this time i called DD she all the way through and this one George so think i always knew

Rae Rae: i have the same problem as you and doing pelvic exciser's are just making it worse ohh the joys of having a baby, and panicing is normal hun it's a huge thing even if you have done this before i'm sure there will be loads of support for you once everything happens hugs to you sweety

Samzi are you ok hun?

Caitlenc your rocker sounds lovely i'm going to go shopping for one soon.


----------



## topazicatzbet

tori_cottier said:


> Beth: yay you your so organised chick you put me to shame lol p.s hows the kittens

the first one is leaving in 30 mins, the next one next thurs, still need homes for 2. 
im dreading them going im so attached to this litter. at least the one leaving today is only going round the corner so i can visit loads, they are going to show her and then breed her next year so i will be supporting them through that


----------



## Blondie

RaeRae - try not to panic too much, my little sister had an awful experience with her first c-section, she got infections etc etc and ended up in and out of hospital for months with it and her scar was a right mess. The second time round they still allowed her to try for VBAC but in the end they did another c-section and it all went brilliantly - they even tidied up all the old mess from the previous one whilst they were fixing her back up and she was over the moon with what they did. She said she was amazed at just how easy it was to get over it all this time round :) :hugs:

Tori - I'm currently liking the Lollipop Lane Tiddly Wink Safari stuff so have my eye on that moses basket at the moment - me and DH love giraffes :rofl: Oh and getting painters in is a godsend - I spend day working from home, let them in, they do all the painting beautifully, tidy up after themselves and go home and I've got a newly decorated room :rofl: (I'm very lucky in that we can afford to do it though we are only decorating a couple of rooms a year and apart from decorating the house there is little else needed doing),

Beth - I don't think I could cope with breeding kittens then having to let them go, I get attached to things within about 5 minutes :) Though I'm getting broody again now seeing as our kittens are about a year old now so not really kittens anymore :( (I'm trying to persuade DH that a nice huskey puppy would be a good idea at present :rofl: :rofl: )


----------



## RaeRae

Thank you girls x I've stopped freaking out now. I was lucky in a way last time in the my wound healed up really well very quickly but the whole experience in the hospital was bad and I reacted badly to the painkillers and stuff and it was horrible. I'd like to think that this time I'm more prepared mentally for the whole thing. Last time I was still suffering with depression and my diabetes control was bad. I'm in a better place this time generally and I've got an amazing OH who will do everything if he has to and mum and dad down the road. I think its just coz it's getting closer and if I am going to have a cesarean I would like to know ASAP so I can prepare myself. Last time I found out the day before.

Beth - I couldn't give away kittens. If I tried breeding cats I'd end up like a crazy old cat lady coz I'd keep them all.


----------



## topazicatzbet

i am a crazy cat lady, i have 23 of my own now, cant keep anymore.
think im done on the kitten front this year as i dont think lucy is pregnant.
but the dog has been in season this week so im hoping for puppies in 9 weeks. they will be ready to leave just before callum arrives.


----------



## jenny25

ok i got a question i started using my cbfm im on day 8 of it and its starting too peek already is this normal ??? is it possible that im going too ovulate?? arghhhhxxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

could be hun, your cycle may take a while to settle down again. fx for you.


----------



## jenny25

ive heard ppl can ovulate just before they have their period after a mc i dont know if thats true or not but here is hoping xx


----------



## AnnaMaria

flowertot said:


> on the subject of where baby will sleep, we plan to have LO in with us for at least 5 months. thats how long DD was in with us until she grew out of the moses basket. i hated putting her in the cot in the nursery for the first time because she looked so tiny in there. every little noise on the monitor and i was up to check on her!

_We're putting LO into her crib and into her room. Me and OH both think that our bedroom is for us only. Also that's the easiest way to get children fall asleep on their own. We can't interrupt them when going to bed._


----------



## tori_cottier

topazicatzbet said:


> i am a crazy cat lady, i have 23 of my own now, cant keep anymore.
> think im done on the kitten front this year as i dont think lucy is pregnant.
> but the dog has been in season this week so im hoping for puppies in 9 weeks. they will be ready to leave just before callum arrives.

23 cats OMG whats it like in your house when they have the hair brushed my logg haired one use to leave fur every where, you've gone up a step in my books beth for courage lol


----------



## tori_cottier

Blondie said:


> Tori - I'm currently liking the Lollipop Lane Tiddly Wink Safari stuff so have my eye on that moses basket at the moment - me and DH love giraffes :rofl: Oh and getting painters in is a godsend - I spend day working from home, let them in, they do all the painting beautifully, tidy up after themselves and go home and I've got a newly decorated room :rofl: (I'm very lucky in that we can afford to do it though we are only decorating a couple of rooms a year and apart from decorating the house there is little else needed doing),

we looked at Lollipop Lane - Will I Be Big collection i must say there is a lot of choice but think i want bears (cute ones not grizzly) i've got most of it now just looking for colours now for the walls, i think my DD will be moving out of her old room into her new one soon and she has picked fantasy fairy's (there the bratz of the fairy world) i'm thinking maybe get my DH to go to his mums for a week and hire the decorators that way, then when he returns he'll think i'm a painting godess lol whta do you think


----------



## samzi

yipee! mw appt on 3rd sept! 3 weeks to go :happydance:


----------



## topazicatzbet

tori_cottier said:


> topazicatzbet said:
> 
> 
> i am a crazy cat lady, i have 23 of my own now, cant keep anymore.
> think im done on the kitten front this year as i dont think lucy is pregnant.
> but the dog has been in season this week so im hoping for puppies in 9 weeks. they will be ready to leave just before callum arrives.
> 
> 23 cats OMG whats it like in your house when they have the hair brushed my logg haired one use to leave fur every where, you've gone up a step in my books beth for courage lolClick to expand...

thankfully they dont all live in the house, i have a cattery in the back garden and they rotate round. only jake my stud boy lives out there all the time.
im always covered in fur though, it gets everywhere.


----------



## topazicatzbet

i ve just found a great site that does personalised one off design door name plates. im gonna get one for callum with the teddies wash day theme im going with.


----------



## jenny25

i think im gonna leave bnb for abit i just dont feel i belong here anymore it was nice meeting you guys


----------



## topazicatzbet

:hugs: jenny, we will be here when you feel ready. :hugs:


----------



## tori_cottier

jenny25 said:


> i think im gonna leave bnb for abit i just dont feel i belong here anymore it was nice meeting you guys

:hugs: hun you'll be missed :cry:

hope we see you again soon

xx


----------



## flowertot

Jenny - :hugs: i'm so sure you will be back with a :bfp: soon.

Tori - i've been pretty sure all the way through that i'm having a boy. i'm always saying he. only 2 weeks until we know. (bet its a girl now :blush:)


----------



## flowertot

Samzi - yay for midwife appointment! i find it so exciting. i've not got one now for another month : (


----------



## caitlenc

Aw, Jenny, I wish you wouldn't go.:hugs:We'll be here with open arms when you return!:flower:

Whoah, Beth, between your animals and Callum, you'll be one busy girl!:dohh:

Flower, can't wait to see what your bean will be!:happydance:

Samzi, yay for the midwife appointment!:happydance:


----------



## Blondie

Caitlen and Tori - 100 days left today :happydance: as of tomorrow we will be in the double digit countdown :)

Tori - I'd say get in the decorators and let DH think you are a painting goddess -excellent plan :winkwink:

Beth - I despair at the amount of cat hair I have with 2 indoor cats :rofl: - I think with 23 I'd have to opt for the hairless variety :)

Jenny :hugs: - hope you are back soon

flowertot - wow time is flying by, seems like only yesterday you got your :bfp: :rofl: 

Well I have been selling all my old trashy romance novels on ebay for the last few weeks and I now have enough money made from it to buy a moses basket :) so think I will order that this weekend and we have agreed a price with the decorator to paint the nursery and the huge living room so that will be done in the next 2 weeks so it's full steam ahead now :happydance:


----------



## caitlenc

Sounds like we are all moving right along getting ready for baby!!:happydance:

Tori and Blondie, 100 days left, I can't believe it!:wacko:

Well, I had my first vivid baby dream last night! Seahorse was a little boy, and was TINY, but perfectly healthy. He looked just like DH, and he had trouble latching on when I tried to BF, because his mouth was so small! Weird, huh?:shrug: I wonder if it means anything?


----------



## jenny25

well today i went for a rescan to see if everything has passed , but it hasnt their is still a really small bit their , we got chatting i told them from day 1 that i didnt want a d&c regardless , so we discussed medical management to get rid of the last bit i agreed to have the oral tabs to remove the last bit of the pregnancy , so i waited too see the doctor and he spoke to the specialist he agreed to the oral tablets but they said i could go home one min but then they wanted me too stay for 30 min in a waiting room in pain ( when it comes) in full view of other people now then i decided against it for the fact i was not offered a bed for 30 min they wanted to monitor me and that so i told them that i was not gointg through that i would have no privacy , so i have to return on the 2nd and i agreed with my partner paul that if it hadnt passed by that time i will take the tablets then , now since leaving the hospital i feel as if i made the wrong decision i do want it to be over but i just dunno now do you guys think i made the right choice ?


----------



## tori_cottier

jenny25 said:


> well today i went for a rescan to see if everything has passed , but it hasnt their is still a really small bit their , we got chatting i told them from day 1 that i didnt want a d&c regardless , so we discussed medical management to get rid of the last bit i agreed to have the oral tabs to remove the last bit of the pregnancy , so i waited too see the doctor and he spoke to the specialist he agreed to the oral tablets but they said i could go home one min but then they wanted me too stay for 30 min in a waiting room in pain ( when it comes) in full view of other people now then i decided against it for the fact i was not offered a bed for 30 min they wanted to monitor me and that so i told them that i was not gointg through that i would have no privacy , so i have to return on the 2nd and i agreed with my partner paul that if it hadnt passed by that time i will take the tablets then , now since leaving the hospital i feel as if i made the wrong decision i do want it to be over but i just dunno now do you guys think i made the right choice ?

Hi Jenny, 

the only right decision is your decision i real think it is unfair of them to ask you to wait in a room with the public while you go through this i would of made the same choice as you as i am a very private person they should at least refer you to a private room, 

i really hope you pass the last parts in the next few weeks and i they don't we will be here to support you as always hun 

huge hugs for you x x x


----------



## jenny25

thank you hun , im sorry about yesterdayi was just having a bad day , i should of asked them if they could put me somewhere xxx


----------



## tori_cottier

jenny25 said:


> thank you hun , im sorry about yesterdayi was just having a bad day , i should of asked them if they could put me somewhere xxx


No worrie chick, we will always be your sounding board hunny your going through a tough time at the moment and we want to be there for you and always will be x x x x


----------



## jenny25

well whats weird is im using cbfm and today it has detected that im going to ovulate in the next 12-36 hrs so then my period will be due in around 14 days time so thats before i go back so it may flush it out i should of just taken the tablets and finished with it today but not too worry though oh their is no sac their just tissue so i guess it is good xx


----------



## tori_cottier

Whoo hooo 100 days to go yay us 

well My Midwife has advised i'm at high risk to be induced again so me and George are making a plan to do everything in my power to do this natural as i really don't think i could handle that again (i'm sure alll us pro mums have there own little issues with the last labour and mine is that) 

So she has said from 35 weeks we should start on the sex, curry's, long walks, pinapple etc so that was we will be doing as of midnight at 35weeks


----------



## tori_cottier

Jenny i would love to say i know the answer hun but never really had that much to do with the cbfm, Maybe speak to your doctor as you hormones may still be little high not sure tho 

xx


----------



## RaeRae

Hello!

I found out yesterday that I passed my NVQ! I'm really happy/relieved. I'm not having a good few weeks so a bit of good news is great.

Hope everyone is good x


----------



## tori_cottier

RaeRae said:


> Hello!
> 
> I found out yesterday that I passed my NVQ! I'm really happy/relieved. I'm not having a good few weeks so a bit of good news is great.
> 
> Hope everyone is good x

whooo hooo Congrats hun what was your NVQ in? at least now you can chill i littl ebefore no 2 comes
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## jenny25

thanks tori hun it means alot im in a good mood today the tax man brought me a lovely fat cheque hehehe so thats made me smile and helped out greatly xxx


----------



## RaeRae

It was a level 3 in Children's Care, Learning and Development. I'm just so glad it's out of the way coz at least now when I do go back to work I'll have all the qualifications I need and then hopefully I'll get a decent job!


----------



## topazicatzbet

well done rae rae.

well im suck at work at the mo and its been really quiet all day so my collegue and i decieded to have a play with our portable mini ultrasound machine. 

calllum was sucking his thumb bless him, then curled up in a ball so we couldnt see him that well but OMG the boy has legs, they look so long!


----------



## Blondie

Well done on passing your NVQ RaeRae :)

Beth - I'm so jealous of you being able to play with an ultrasound machine :rofl: - if I had access to one I think I'd be looking at baby all the time :)

Just spent day putting up pictures etc so had a nice relaxing day and going to have a nice bath in a minute to see if it will relax my leg muscles before bed as for the last week I've had such nasty cramps and restless legs - it's driving me up the wall


----------



## flowertot

thought i'd show you all my bump update. 

1st - 11 weeks
2nd - 16 weeks
3rd - 18 weeks
4th - DD kissing her little brother or sister lol
 



Attached Files:







Photo0745.jpg
File size: 88.8 KB
Views: 5









Photo0835.jpg
File size: 91.3 KB
Views: 3









Photo0856.jpg
File size: 84.2 KB
Views: 5









Photo0853.jpg
File size: 85.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## flowertot

feel free to guess the gender of pudding. 

bad morning sickness until 14 weeks, then on and off until 16 weeks. dizzy spells. 

craving- chocolate (this isn't really a craving though because i always ate loads of chocolate before. now i just eat more!) have started to put salt on my food, something i never did before, cheese, crisps, noodles. generally unhealthy stuff!

bump seems to be a lot bigger this time but not sure if thats just because its my 2nd. 

LO heart rate - 142 at 16 weeks, feeling movement everyday now. 

i'd love to know what you girls think.


----------



## Blondie

Gorgeous bump Flowertot :)

I'd guess at girl :) Are you finding out at your 20 week scan?


----------



## flowertot

yeah we find out in 11 days. i'm really excited!


----------



## topazicatzbet

im gonna guess girl too but only cos so far we are mainly team blue.

i ve just won one of the gliding chairs off ebay for £37.50 practically brand new. :happydance::happydance:


----------



## RaeRae

I would guess at girl too. I craved sweet stuff with my daughter but this time I'm craving meat and stuff.


----------



## flowertot

i'm probably the only person who thinks boy! my instincts are rubbish though.


----------



## RaeRae

LOL aww!1 I was right on both of mine but I'm rubbish with anyone elses!

I was thinking today that I'm probably gonna have baby in about 9 weeks. That is so so close but it seems so far away!!!! Little Jac could be our first Naughty baby!!

Beth - Those glider chairs are lush but be careful! When I was pregnant with my daughter I got a bit over excited and gave myself motion sickness! Being sick when you're 35 weeks pregnant is one of the weirdest feelings ever.


----------



## topazicatzbet

wow rae rae its all getting very exciting now isnt it, thanks for the tip with the chair lol.


----------



## caitlenc

RaeRae, congrats on Passing!!!:happydance:

Blondie, my legs are getting to me, too. BTW, we are double digits, bumpbuddies!!!:happydance:

Flower, I think boy, so you and i seem to be the only ones! You have a fab bump, and look gorgeous, my dear!

Speaking of bumps, I wanna see an update, Blondie!

Beth, enjoy your rocker, I love mine!

:hugs:to all I've missed!

Not much new here, we are returning home today from another weekend on the Island. I go back to work a week from Wednesday...:cry::cry:

I got a call that the rest of my furniture is in, so I'm picking it up Tuesday. Once the stuff is all put together, I'll post pics!:happydance:

Have a great day, my lovelies!:hugs:


----------



## samzi

hi ladies.

14 weeks today :happydance:


----------



## flowertot

wow 14 weeks already samzi :happydance: how are you feeling?


----------



## RaeRae

Yay Samzi 2nd tri!!


----------



## samzi

im feeling good thanks :D

had a lil bit of sickness last few days, but nothing too bad. hopefully that stage is over now :lol:


----------



## caitlenc

Aw, samzi, congrats!!! 2nd trimester!!!


----------



## samzi

i had really bad heartburn last night. it wasnt pleasant :(


----------



## AnnaMaria

_OMG, you've written 4 pages with 3 days Don't have the time to read it through, but *congrats samzi*
Our weekend was one crazy one. It was twins's birthday and we had so many guests. Baby had a party too I guess, maybe a disco I feel like I'm blowing up._


----------



## flowertot

hope Anabel and Andreas had a lovely birthday party Annamaria. 

Samzi - i've not really suffered with heartburn whilst pregnant but i know its not very nice. hope you don't get it again. 

a friend of mine just had a little girl yesterday (she was on team yellow) weight - 7lb 11oz. i'm so happy for her. its amazing, all of my friends are having girls, apart from 1. out of all of us in the last 2 years 5 have had girls and 1 is expecting a boy in a couple of weeks. poor lad will be left out if i have another girl too :rofl:


----------



## mamawannabe

Hi girls glad to hear you are all doing so well. I have a little dilemma.... on impulse last night I took a clear blue test expecting it to be nagative however there was a very faint line. I took the test apart to have a proper look and both me and my DH def. saw a line. I then went back to the test about 30 mins later and the line, whilst really thin was very clear. I dont know when I ovulated however AF is due sometime between friday and sunday. I have heard of an EVAP line - what is this??? What do you think. I have two FRER's in my bag and itching to do them but stuck at work and whilst my POAS addiction is hard to control I think doing it at work is a bit OTT!!!!:blush:


----------



## flowertot

evap lines are like water marks. when the test dries there is a faint shadow/ghost line where the coloured line should be. this only happens if you leave the test for a long time and go back to it. oh and an evap line doesn't have any of the dye colour in it. if you looked at the test within the time limit (the first time you looked) then it might well be your :bfp: 

being at work wouldn't bother me at all i'd just take my bag to the loo with me. there is nooooooooo way i could wait until i got home! 

i hope its your :bfp: keep us posted and good luck x


----------



## topazicatzbet

:test::test::test: sounds like a BFP to me.oom has been

well callums room has been painted today. all it needs now is the blinds putting us and the curtain rail back up, the carpet cleaning and my sister to do her pics, then its all ready for him. its starting to look great, its def my favourite room in the house now.


----------



## RaeRae

Yeah I'd say that sounds like a bfp!!

Aww Beth it sound like it's gonna look stunning x

We'll be having baby in with us for ages. We've got a 2 bedroom flat and my daughter is starting school in September so she needs her sleep so I'm not gonna put him in with her a while. When I had Zo she slept in my room for at least a year and then we had to move in with my mum and we shared a bed til we moved here when she was 3! She went straight into her own room then with no trouble I was lucky.


----------



## caitlenc

Samzi, I have awful heartburn, and have since first trimester! TUMS have become my best friend.:winkwink:

AnnaMaria, hope the party was fun, sweetie!

Beth, the room sounds like it is coming along beautifully! We picked up our furniture yesterday and put together the crib last night, it is beautiful! Both DH and I felt quite emotional when we finished, it made it seem very real! I am picking a few things up today, and then the room is basically done!:happydance:

Raerae, we will have baba with us for awhile as well...I'm not sure how long, though.

Mamawannabe, test again!!!! Can't wait to hear what happens!!!:happydance:

:hugs: to all my lovelies!!


----------



## samzi

i read that constipation comes back at 14 weeks, and it sure has for me!!


----------



## mamawannabe

Hi all, well after being on :cloud9:since Sunday came down to earth with a large bump! It would appear my "positive" result is in fact the fault line on CB tests. I have read 10 other posts on the BFP gallery, all with tests the same as mine, all of which were negative. Its so unfair that if this is a common fault why do they not put it right. Anyway, looks like I'm not joining you yet. Take care all x x x


----------



## flowertot

oh no i'm sorry. i've heard some bad stuff about the CB blue dye tests in the past. they should be withdrawn. hope to see you here very soon x


----------



## topazicatzbet

oh sorry hun, def stick to frer in future.

i cant wait to see pics of all our nurseries when they are done.
i have to confess i like to just go and sit in there and rock in my chair.


----------



## pipkintyler

Hi Ladies,

I've finally decided to come across and join you. So as you can see I'm only just pregnant but I did a clear blue digi yesterday and and got a 2-3 weeks on conception indicater which I never got with last pregnancy so I'm feeling brave. Went to the doctors today and she said it sounds like everything is fine had a quick feel of my tummy and gave me some forms to fill in which I never got to do last time, she also gave me a booklet called Emma's Diary, anyone else had this???? It gives you slips to send off to get free stuff including a slip to get a £40 Argos voucher, bargain!!!!

Well nice to see your all doing well, I've been popping in and out since you started the thread anyway.


----------



## topazicatzbet

welcome over pip, congrats hun.

i joined emmas diary on line and im still waiting for the pack.


----------



## pipkintyler

topazicatzbet said:


> welcome over pip, congrats hun.
> 
> i joined emmas diary on line and im still waiting for the pack.

Thought as much, oh well think I might join quickly then if it takes ages to come through. I've told 2 of my best mates now but that's it for now as I don't want to tempt fate.


----------



## flowertot

welcome to the thread pipkin. so great to have you here :happydance:


----------



## flowertot

i've been a little bit worried over the past couple of days. i did start to feel pudding moving everyday(from about a week ago), sometimes more than a couple of times but i haven't felt anything for the last 2 day, unless it wasn't strong enough for me to notice. 
a friend of mine said her LO always went quiet when she was having a growth spurt and said that other people have said this too. 

does anybody know if this is true??


----------



## topazicatzbet

i think its fine not to feel LO everyday at this stage hun, in second tri is a quiet common post.


----------



## topazicatzbet

pipkintyler said:


> topazicatzbet said:
> 
> 
> welcome over pip, congrats hun.
> 
> i joined emmas diary on line and im still waiting for the pack.
> 
> Thought as much, oh well think I might join quickly then if it takes ages to come through. I've told 2 of my best mates now but that's it for now as I don't want to tempt fate.Click to expand...

i ve just had a look at it and you have to clain coinks points to get the Argos vouchers, the £40 is actually made up of £5 off a cot, £5 off a steraliser, type vouchers.


----------



## Blondie

Hi Pip - welcome to the thread :)

Well I have been so busy this evening doing a client's accounts that I haven't had time to do a bump pic this week but rest assured it is growing rather splendidly now :)

Our painter is coming on Thursday to paint the nursery and the living room so by this weekend I will at least have the base ready for me to then fill with things when I actually get round to buying anything :rofl:

Gosh I feel like a zombie at the moment, what with leg cramps and baby kicking keeping me awake all night I seem to be functioning on about 2 hours sleep :( And it's only going to get more uncomfortable from here on in - oh joy :rofl:

Only a few more days to 3rd tri Tori and Caitlen - we are nearly there :happydance:


----------



## flowertot

topazicatzbet said:


> i think its fine not to feel LO everyday at this stage hun, in second tri is a quiet common post.

thanks Beth :hugs:


----------



## pipkintyler

flowertot said:


> i've been a little bit worried over the past couple of days. i did start to feel pudding moving everyday(from about a week ago), sometimes more than a couple of times but i haven't felt anything for the last 2 day, unless it wasn't strong enough for me to notice.
> a friend of mine said her LO always went quiet when she was having a growth spurt and said that other people have said this too.
> 
> does anybody know if this is true??

My friend had the same thing, she started feeling her baby quite early on but it was very on and off, the doctor told her it depended on how he (she had him in May) was laying at the time, she said she didn't feel him all the time quite late on her pregnancy too so I wouldn't worry if I were you mate.
:hugs:


----------



## topazicatzbet

well tom im having a big shopping day. im gonna get up early and go to lidl in the hope of getting one of the body pillows they have on special offer.
then im going shopping with my mum and sis for some baby essentials. :happydance:

as part of the breeding of kittens and puppies i give away free pet plan insurance, and for each kitten or puppy i get points which can be cashed in for vouchers, so i have cashed in my points and have £65 to spend at boots, im gonna get me a set of mini wash stuff for my hospital bag then the rest can go on LO.


----------



## caitlenc

Congrats Pipkin!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Flower, try not to worry, that happened a lot to me at 18 weeks. :hugs:

Beth, enjoy your shopping spree at Boots!!

Samzi, the constipation is awful, isn't it?:nope:

Blondie, can't wait to see the bump pic and pics of the nursery paint job!

Well, we finished the nursery last night, other than pictures and a new shade and a couple of odds and ends, it's all done! Will post pics for you girls. Beth, I agree, I love just hanging out in that room, it's my favorite room in the house now!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## caitlenc

https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2032620&id=1124224897&l=4d207795ea

Here's the link to my facebook album, hope it works!:winkwink:


----------



## RaeRae

Yay pipkin congratulations!!!

Flowertot - When I was about 18 weeks I hardly felt baby move at all. As soon as I reached 19/20 weeks the movements were a lot more definite and often so I wouldn't worry x I think it's only after about 24 weeks they say you should be getting movements every day.

Well I went to ante natal clinic yesterday and I asked about the birth. They said they won't let me go over 38 weeks so baby will be here in about 8 weeks!! They said I have to decide if I want to try natural if I go into labour before then but to take into account the baby is going to be about 10lbs and his head circumference is on the top of the scale so I am at risk of tearing and all that kind of ming. Otherwise I'll have a planned cesarean when I'm about 37 weeks. From speaking to people I think the best option for me is going to be the cesarean because of the baby's size and my diabetes and everything so I'm expecting Jac to make an appearance now mid October.


----------



## RaeRae

Cailten that room is so so so stunning!!!!


----------



## caitlenc

Thanks, raerae! Mid-October sounds sooo close!!! How exciting!


----------



## topazicatzbet

cait, i love the room, seahorse is gonna love it.

rae rae, 8 weeks omg cant belive we are gonna start seeing our naughty babies so soon. this year has just flown. i think with a 10lb baby i would opt for the c section, im a whoos though!


----------



## RaeRae

Well this is my problem too I'm a total wimp. When I was 13 weeks I was in so much pain from constipation I passed out. Chances of me giving birth ain't lookin great.


----------



## Blondie

Caitlen - that nursery is stunning I'm so jealous - can't wait to start on mine :)

Beth - I'm sending DH to LIDL tomorrow to try and get a pillow for me, though just been in Ponden Mill and they have the big V shaped pillows for £7.50 so might get one of those if no joy at LIDL.

RaeRae - yikes 8 weeks until baby - can't believe how fast time is going now, C-section sounds like an excellent plan for a 10 pounder :)

I'm off work today as batteries are flat, woke up this morning and I made it as far as shower before getting out, wrapping my hair in a towel and going back to bed :rofl: - I'm really struggling for energy at the moment :(


----------



## topazicatzbet

im having a low energy day too today, must be something in the air, lol. think i wore myself out yest cleaning the carpet.
i tried to put the curtain track back up today but the dame thing was too long to do on my own i was worried i might rip the wallpaper.


----------



## flowertot

thanks girls for putting my mind at ease. pudding has been wriggling most of the day. he/she is being cheeky already and making mummy worry :rofl:

love the nursery caitlen.


----------



## Blondie

Here we go ladies - a bump update at 26w3d - still nothing huge but definitely a bump now :)

https://i594.photobucket.com/albums/tt21/blondiedawn/26w3dbump.jpg


----------



## topazicatzbet

wow blondie, the bump is really coming on now.

here is my bump taken last week at 21 weeks.
 



Attached Files:







DSCF2862.jpg
File size: 92.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Blondie

Oooh you can definitely see a nice wee bump developing there Beth :)


----------



## flowertot

great bumps ladies.


----------



## caitlenc

Bumps look great, girls!!!


----------



## AnnaMaria

_Wow caitlenc That's really beautiful room.
Blondie, there's something
Flowertot, you still have 18 weeks. There's anything to worry about. Baby moves quietly so you don't feel all the moves yet. Be calm and soon you will feel again

About baby name. Have you found any suitable names yet? With twins I didn't thought of any names until they were born. This time it's not so easy. I already have two names I like. But we won't agree them before she is born. Maybe the name we have chosen doesn't fit for her.
Hmm, what else.
A stroller. I have to choose a new one because this time I don't have twins. I don't want to think about it yet, but it just comes to my mind. Have you seen what you want? Have you bought? Last time it was easy. There isn't a lot beautiful double strollers so yeah. But this time I have made up my certain wanting and still there is so many strollers to choose.
Huhh, I'll better go and clean or something._


----------



## AnnaMaria

_I forgot to put my bump I hope this bump slows down a bit
29+0_
 



Attached Files:







DSC04409.JPG
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## flowertot

wow annamaria thats a great bump!


----------



## caitlenc

AnnaMaria, beautiful bump!!! You look amazing.:thumbup:

As for names, we have chosen Emmett Alexander for a boy, and Harper Grace for a girl. But we do have back-up names, in case the baby doesn't "look" like the names we've chosen suit him/her.:shrug: We were lucky, we really had no problem agreeing on names. 

Anyone else have names picked out? I know Beth has Callum (which is beautiful, by the way!):winkwink:


----------



## samzi

weve sorted names out :D


----------



## topazicatzbet

samzi said:


> weve sorted names out :D

you cant say that and not tell us!!!


----------



## samzi

:lol:

when i know the sex, il tell the name :p


----------



## caitlenc

Ooooh, Samzi, so mysterious!!


----------



## samzi

ok ok a clue for you.

the initals will be either

girl - JA

boy - NT

:p


----------



## flowertot

mine are 

Girl - Eva Louise

Boy - Leo John - John is a family name (although dh hasn't really come around to this one yet. he wants Leonardo!) we are really stuck on agreeing boys names.


----------



## topazicatzbet

love those names flowertot.


----------



## flowertot

samzi said:


> ok ok a clue for you.
> 
> the initals will be either
> 
> girl - JA
> 
> boy - NT
> 
> :p

Jayne Amanda
Julie Alice 
Jamie Alicia
Josie Alexandra

Nathaniel Thomas (can't think of any more, oh the shame)

i have no clue. can't wait to find out though


----------



## flowertot

caitlenc said:


> AnnaMaria, beautiful bump!!! You look amazing.:thumbup:
> 
> As for names, we have chosen Emmett Alexander for a boy, and Harper Grace for a girl. But we do have back-up names, in case the baby doesn't "look" like the names we've chosen suit him/her.:shrug: We were lucky, we really had no problem agreeing on names.
> 
> Anyone else have names picked out? I know Beth has Callum (which is beautiful, by the way!):winkwink:

such cute names :thumbup:


----------



## caitlenc

Great names, everyone!!!


----------



## pipkintyler

Hi Ladies,

All your bumps look very neat, I think if this baby sticks mine will be huge and the rest of me will get huge too :happydance:

Loving all the names too, Caitlen the only time I've heard the name Emmett was in the books Twilight, love the name and love those books.

Well as you can see I'm still going strong but I was wondering if you could put my mind at rest as I'm still having period like pain sometimes and also I went for a walk with my friend yesterday and I had stitch pain again (I had it for a few day's last week) It's making me very nervous and I was wondering if any of you had the same and how long it's likely to last? Also most people say they're really tired and I don't feel tired at all???? Roll on 12 weeks so I can have a scan!!!


----------



## samzi

flowertot said:


> samzi said:
> 
> 
> ok ok a clue for you.
> 
> the initals will be either
> 
> girl - JA
> 
> boy - NT
> 
> :p
> 
> Jayne Amanda
> Julie Alice
> Jamie Alicia
> Josie Alexandra
> 
> Nathaniel Thomas (can't think of any more, oh the shame)
> 
> i have no clue. can't wait to find out thoughClick to expand...

you are very close with the boy name ;)


----------



## pipkintyler

As for names, we've already though of some we both like:

Boy = Milo, Stuart (Stuart is after DH's brother who unfortunately died a few years ago)

Girl = Devon, Mia, or the other way round.


----------



## pipkintyler

samzi said:


> flowertot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samzi said:
> 
> 
> ok ok a clue for you.
> 
> the initals will be either
> 
> girl - JA
> 
> boy - NT
> 
> :p
> 
> Jayne Amanda
> Julie Alice
> Jamie Alicia
> Josie Alexandra
> 
> Nathaniel Thomas (can't think of any more, oh the shame)
> 
> i have no clue. can't wait to find out thoughClick to expand...
> 
> you are very close with the boy name ;)Click to expand...

Come on tell us!!!!


----------



## flowertot

don't worry about the period type pains pipkin. i had them really bad in the beginning with dd from 4-6 weeks. so bad i was doubled over in pain. i was sure i was heading for a really bad period but no i have my gorgeous little girl to show for it. 

i'm still getting cramps on and off this time but not as bad. 

samzi - i want to know how close i am :hissy:


----------



## pipkintyler

flowertot said:


> don't worry about the period type pains pipkin. i had them really bad in the beginning with dd from 4-6 weeks. so bad i was doubled over in pain. i was sure i was heading for a really bad period but no i have my gorgeous little girl to show for it.
> 
> i'm still getting cramps on and off this time but not as bad.
> 
> samzi - i want to know how close i am :hissy:

Thanks flowertot, it's a bloody nightmare this pregnancy lark!!!


----------



## samzi

:lol: flower

ok, as your desperate to know :p

boys name - nathan thomas
girls name - jasmin amelia


----------



## flowertot

nearly right! i just added "iel"

lovely names. jasmin and amelia were both on my shortlist!


----------



## samzi

i love them :)

amelia was my grans name and me and OH can only seem to agree on jasmin :lol:


----------



## topazicatzbet

loving all the names guys.

well im shattered after all the shopping.
got a few more outfits for callum and 2 bath towel sets that are soooo cute.
then went to boots and spent £45 on the boring things like breast pads, maternity pads, disposable knickers etc.. then got some nappies and my free changing bag from the boots parents club.
also got some bath things and some dummies.
my shelves are starting to fill up nicely now.


----------



## Blondie

OK so the names we have chosen so far are:

Zara Alexandra for a girl (Zara means the "brightness of dawn" and it also happens to be where I met my DH for the first time - outside the store in York :) ) and Alexandra is because my DH is called Alex :) Just seemed the perfect name for us :)

Boy - so far we have Oliver but struggling to think of a middle name at the moment :)

You guys are so organised buying so much already - we still haven't started although decorators are finishing off the nursery walls today so at least we will have a blank canvas to fill :)

Back at work today after 2 days off sick - I'm so so tired it's ridiculous - though I have a feeling my crohns may be causing some issues as my digestive system struggles to take all the energy out of food as it is and I have a feeling with baby growing so much at the moment my poor body is struggling to keep up with demands and hence me feeling crap. Will mention it at next midwife appointment as it's getting ridiculous now - I'm a walking zombie and DH is getting more worried everyday, also noticed that I'm losing weight from my collarbone and hips/legs so looks like everything is being diverted to baby. I have a growth scan a week today so they can check baby is growing ok which is all that really matters but at this rate I'll be finishing work a lot earlier than planned as I'm a walking H&S hazzard!


----------



## Blondie

PS Please don't mention my name choices on facebook as we are keeping them hush hush until baby is born :)


----------



## AnnaMaria

_You guys have thought beautiful names. We only require that name starts with A and is simple, just one name. 
When I woke up I couldn't get up from bed Then I realized that end if this pregnacy is coming. It's coming way too fast. I guess few weeks more and then I'll have this duck-walk That and my big belly puts everybody a&#347;k when I'm going to labour. And when I say in November they will be stunned and ask if I'm sure there is only one baby. At least my relatives and friends don't ask that. They know that with twins I was even bigger.
I looked at the front page and OMG I'm the first one to go._


----------



## RaeRae

This little lump is gonna be Jac. We're having issues over the middle name. OH wants Derek as its a family name on his side but it's so gross!!!!!!! I want Edward coz Jac Edward Burton sounds lush LOL! Also my little girl wants Edward as the middle name because of the prince from the film Enchanted. He said we can have both but Derek??? Seriously???

Well we have til the middle of October to sort it out! It's weird but I can't call him Jac yet. It feels odd. It's like he's not Jac yet. I've been calling him chunk.


----------



## Blondie

I forgot to say earlier - if any of our newly pregnant ladies would like to be added to the front page (when you are ready) if you let me know your EDD I will put you on there. :)


----------



## flowertot

Blondie said:


> OK so the names we have chosen so far are:
> 
> Zara Alexandra for a girl (Zara means the "brightness of dawn" and it also happens to be where I met my DH for the first time - outside the store in York :) ) and Alexandra is because my DH is called Alex :) Just seemed the perfect name for us :)
> 
> Boy - so far we have Oliver but struggling to think of a middle name at the moment :)
> 
> You guys are so organised buying so much already - we still haven't started although decorators are finishing off the nursery walls today so at least we will have a blank canvas to fill :)
> 
> Back at work today after 2 days off sick - I'm so so tired it's ridiculous - though I have a feeling my crohns may be causing some issues as my digestive system struggles to take all the energy out of food as it is and I have a feeling with baby growing so much at the moment my poor body is struggling to keep up with demands and hence me feeling crap. Will mention it at next midwife appointment as it's getting ridiculous now - I'm a walking zombie and DH is getting more worried everyday, also noticed that I'm losing weight from my collarbone and hips/legs so looks like everything is being diverted to baby. I have a growth scan a week today so they can check baby is growing ok which is all that really matters but at this rate I'll be finishing work a lot earlier than planned as I'm a walking H&S hazzard!

Love the name and love the reason for picking it! :thumbup:


----------



## caitlenc

Wow, all the names are wonderful!!:thumbup:

Blondie, be sure to take care of yourself, sweetie. Sounds like you're having a rough go of it.

Pipkin, period type cramps are completely normal for your stage of pregnancy. And my tiredness came around 8 weeks, and lasted until about 12 weeks, but not everyone gets that. My nausea didn't start until about 8 weeks, either. Isn't early pregnancy a killer? So much to worry about!! But try hard not too worry too much, as this stage will pass quickly!:hugs:

Beth, you are moving right along getting ready for Baba!! We are rehistering this weekend, as my shower will be in about a month. I know showers aren't big over there, but here they are standard for a first child. SO, I will wait until after the shower to do most of my shopping, as then I will know exactly what we still need.

:hugs:to all my girlies! Tori, where are you??


----------



## caitlenc

Ummm, did our ticker box change???


----------



## topazicatzbet

oh yeah, you ve moved on to 3rd tri. :happydance::happydance:

edit: yay i ve moved on a box too


----------



## tori_cottier

Hay all, 

I have been around but not had a chance to update this week as the building work is slowly taking over my life

My Spd is in full swing at the moment and i'm finding it so hard to walk or drive some days so my MW has refered me to the hospital to see what they can do. 

& 

George is kicking away in there most hours of the day and seems to be content with his home he's measuring 3cm ahead of him self at the moment so they may refer me for a growth scan to see if he goign to be a big baby,

Blondie hun your heading into the 3rd Tri and this one is the most tiring and also the one that puts most strain on you as a whole. the other thing about the 3rd tri your body starts to use up a lot more of your vits amd min' that you intake in a day so maybe have a supplement such as pregnicare i've been on this since the start of the ttcing. But the one thing i would stress is speak to your MW and doctor hunny as you may be lacking in iron etc, so wish i could give you a hug at this point in moment!

Caitlenc your nusery looks stunning hun i had a sneaky look last night on face book. 

Beth hun your rooms sounds at though it's working out a treat!

Samzi: yay you 2nd Tri whoo hoo

to all the ladies your names are lovely, we're not sure what to call this little one yet and no it's not going to be george as thats the name for the bump only. But you never know 

Well we are off tomorrow for a week as we taking DD and my Neice away for the week it's shoudl be fun fingers crossed by the time we get back the builders should be nearly finished.

I'm so sorry it's such a short update and i haven't really commented on most threads but i'm at the moment trying to get everyones clothes ready.

I will promise to be better in the future 

lot of love 

Tori & George


----------



## pipkintyler

Hi all,

Thanks for the info. girls, sorry I'm just being stupid and reading too much into everything.

Blondie, sorry your feeling rough are you still taking your medication? I'm on Azathioprine for my Crohn's and my consultant said it was best to carry it on if I got pregnant so that's what I'm doing, I've been well for over a year now so I'm just hoping that it stays that way, really worried about the birth (already) as I'm prone to fistulas and don't want anything rupturing. I think the best thing for you to do is to go and see your consultant asap, I have an emergency number to ring if I need to get in quick so I'm sure you have the same. Good Luck xx.

Topaz, sounds like your very organised which is good, I know if everything goes ahead with me then I'll be leaving things till the last minute as I do that with everything else.

Caitlen, love the baby's room it looks great, wish we had baby showers over in the UK but I think everyone's too stingy over here!!! :haha:


----------



## Freyasmum

Pip - I know exactly how you're feeling. I am sure I'm reading a lot more into things than I ought to... I'm trying to just chill out and get thru the next few weeks, but it's really hard. Because of my doc casually mentioning that my hcg levels were low (at 5 weeks, and he said well within normal range) I have been convinced ever since that they are on the way down, not up. It's got to the point where I am now pretty much just waiting for my mc to start. :( 
I called my midwife last week to let her know I was preggers again, but I'm really not convinced I'm going to need her services. I think I might call her on Monday and get her to order some more bloods for me, just to be sure. She mentioned something about an early scan too so I might follow up on that.

We'll get thru it, and then we can start discussing more fun things, like decorating nurseries, like the other girls. :hugs:


----------



## pipkintyler

Freyasmum said:


> Pip - I know exactly how you're feeling. I am sure I'm reading a lot more into things than I ought to... I'm trying to just chill out and get thru the next few weeks, but it's really hard. Because of my doc casually mentioning that my hcg levels were low (at 5 weeks, and he said well within normal range) I have been convinced ever since that they are on the way down, not up. It's got to the point where I am now pretty much just waiting for my mc to start. :(
> I called my midwife last week to let her know I was preggers again, but I'm really not convinced I'm going to need her services. I think I might call her on Monday and get her to order some more bloods for me, just to be sure. She mentioned something about an early scan too so I might follow up on that.
> 
> We'll get thru it, and then we can start discussing more fun things, like decorating nurseries, like the other girls. :hugs:


I'm sure everything will be fine for both of us Freyasmum but like you say it's just hard, I think you should get some more bloods taken if your worried, apparently every woman has different hcg levels and as long as he said it was in the normal range for how far gone you were then it's fine. I too can't wait to start talking about fun things, roll on our scans, I won't be having mine till October, NIGHTMARE!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## jenny25

Girls i have a slight problem , well firstly let me apologise for not been in , well my bleeding has gone im now spotting very little once a day etc , so i decided too take a cb test as i had one kicking around the house , and it said pregnant 1-2 now is this possible since its been 5 weeks since the start of the bleeding and failing pregnancy and it was confirmed and tissue passed 3 weeks ago how is this possible ? xxx


----------



## flowertot

can't really help you on that one jenny as i'm not sure how long it takes hcg to go back to normal. if it were me i'd go to the docs and ask for bloods to be taken a couple of days apart to check if hcg is going down or is on its way up. i hope you get the answer you want honey :hugs:


----------



## flowertot

OMG girls i seem to be putting on weight really quickly. as you all know i was really sick unitl 14-15 weeks and my weight hadn't changed up until then (or may have lost a couple of pounds). anyway since getting weighed at the hospital when i was 15 weeks i've put on 7 pounds! oh no that half a stone in 5 weeks!! gona have to try and slow it down a bit. i put on 3 stone having dd and want to try not to put on that much this time. no diets of course, wouldn't dream of it but maybe cut down on the chocolate and junk.


----------



## caitlenc

Hi, Tori, glad all is well!:hugs:

Jenny, I would call your doc and get bloods done, definitely. But it is possible to get pregnant right after a miscarriage, so who knows?

Pipkin and freyasmum, we all know exactly how you feel...if you go back to our early threads you'll see we all worried nonstop!:dohh: Hopefully this trimester will fly for you both, and you'll be at the fun stage soon!:happydance:

Flower, from your pics you look fab, I'm sure those 7 pounds barely show!:hugs:

Hugs to all my lovelies!:hugs:


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Knock Knock, can I come in now... my edd is the 29th April 2010!!! 
am off to catch up a bit and then will update!!!


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

pipkintyler said:


> Well as you can see I'm still going strong but I was wondering if you could put my mind at rest as I'm still having period like pain sometimes and also I went for a walk with my friend yesterday and I had stitch pain again (I had it for a few day's last week) It's making me very nervous and I was wondering if any of you had the same and how long it's likely to last? Also most people say they're really tired and I don't feel tired at all???? Roll on 12 weeks so I can have a scan!!!

I am so glad u asked that Pipkin, as it is the main reason I have so boldly ventured over here, I have had period cramps all over the weekend, at first it wasn't really bothering me as I remember Beth havig pulling pains early on, but now it is beginning to woory me, am trying my hardest not to worry DH as know it is one of those things, but still cannot believe we have been lucky and expecting the worst I guess.... :blush:

I have not gone much further back but it seems u are all doing well. Just look after urself Blondie :hugs:


----------



## flowertot

CONGRATULATIONS mum2bwaiting :happydance: 

i said this to pipkin too - i had very bad cramps when i was having dd, so bad i was doubled up in pain. i thought i was going to have a very bad period but i've got my dd to show for it instead! 

i know its worrying but it is completly normal. i hope first tri flys by for you.


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

I think that knowing u lot is the only reason that I have not taken myself to the epu!! It doesn't seem so bad now which is good. Am going to see my GP tomorrow morning have decided, I hope that the dr I have seen lately over work is in, but think I need to see anyone at this point just for some reassurance!!


----------



## samzi

morning!!!

15 weeks today :happydance:


----------



## samzi

omg m2b!!! congrats!! cant believe i missed this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

I can't believe that ur 15 weeks already Samzi!!!

I hope u all know that I am expecting lots of tips from u guys!!!!


----------



## RaeRae

Yaaaaay congratulation Mum2be!!! I had a lot of pains and niggles early on too. I remember one day I turned and it felt like my insides were ripping but here I am, almost 30 weeks with a giant baby lol.

Yay Samzi!! You'll be getting the crap kicked out of you soon!!

Flowertot - I put on weight when I was in first tri but it has slowed down a lot now. My consultant said I could come out of the pregnancy weighing less than when I started. I think he's delusional. OH's sister did say to me yesterday that I look like I've lost weight from everywhere but my belly is giant lol.


----------



## flowertot

my friend said i'm all belly but i can tell that i've put weight on my thighs and bum too. i managed to lose all my baby weight after dd so hopefully will be the same this time and apparently breastfeeding helps with weight loss too. i was really lucky last time, my belly was back to normal after 4 weeks then i gradually lost another 2 stone after about 6/9 months. 

i've also heard from some people that its harder to lose the weight 2nd time round but we will see, as long as LO is born healthy thats all that matters really.


----------



## caitlenc

Yay Mum2be!!!!!!:happydance::happydance: So exciting! Try your hardest not to worry, sweetie, even though you will anyway. First tri is a really scary time, but you'll get through it!:hugs: We're all here for you!

Samzi, 15 weeks!!!! What a long way you have come, sweetie!:happydance:

Flower and Raerae, I am sure you'll both be skinny minnies before you know it! I, on the other hand, am gigantic...it'll probably be 2012 before I lose my baby weight!:haha:

Well, 27 weeks today for myself, Tori, and Blondie! Third trimester, I can't believe it! It's getting very real now, and a little bit scary! I have to go say me hellos in the 3rd tri forum...look for me there, RaeRae!:thumbup:

Love to all my ladies!:hugs:


----------



## AnnaMaria

_Congrats samzi, mom2be
With twins I gained 20 kg. I looked awful after giving birth but 10 kg went down with 2 weeks and the rest and more went with 3 months. This time I've gained 7 kg so far and I'm not worried about it because I know I can get loose of it. I weighed 67 kg before twins and 62 kg before this pregnacy. And if to be honest, the most important things, boobs and belly were 5+ after a little training. So if with my first pregnacy I was really worried about these then this time I'm not.
_


----------



## topazicatzbet

yay congrats mum2be, so so happy for you, gosh by the time your due i ll be almost ready to come back from mat leave :cry:

try not to worry about the pains too much girls we all had them and its completly normal, mine seamed to go around week 10-12, which of course then leads to another freak out of omg is baby ok the pains have stopped :winkwink:



tori, bloldie and cait congrats on 3rd tri, will be over myself in a few weeks.

samzi 15 weeks fab, you got a bump yet?

well im a wreck at the mo, im working nights and have been soooo busy, didnt stop all night last night, we had 3 really sick patients on machines that require a lot on care, i managed to get some crisps and a twix from the vending machine and thats all i had to eat cos we didnt have time to sit down, on top of that my hips were killing me, i ve always had bad hips so im hoping its not the start of spd.

picked up the cot after work this morning but just came home and slept,its still in the car. 2pm i was woke up my the most horrendous cramp in my left calf, it still feels stiff and almost bruised from it

on the plus side though its sunday so off to my mums in a bit for sun tea before heading back into work. god i hope its better tonight, im back for a long day on tue, im gonna be dead by wed.


----------



## Blondie

Congratulations mum2bewaiting :happydance: - don't worry we ALL know those cramps and worries from first tri :hugs:

I can't believe we are now third tri Tori and Caitlen - it all seems to be flying along now and I still haven't bought a single thing although at least the nursery is painted in a sunny yellow colour now. Just need to buy things to put in it at some point :)


----------



## pipkintyler

Mum2bewaiting said:


> pipkintyler said:
> 
> 
> Well as you can see I'm still going strong but I was wondering if you could put my mind at rest as I'm still having period like pain sometimes and also I went for a walk with my friend yesterday and I had stitch pain again (I had it for a few day's last week) It's making me very nervous and I was wondering if any of you had the same and how long it's likely to last? Also most people say they're really tired and I don't feel tired at all???? Roll on 12 weeks so I can have a scan!!!
> 
> I am so glad u asked that Pipkin, as it is the main reason I have so boldly ventured over here, I have had period cramps all over the weekend, at first it wasn't really bothering me as I remember Beth havig pulling pains early on, but now it is beginning to woory me, am trying my hardest not to worry DH as know it is one of those things, but still cannot believe we have been lucky and expecting the worst I guess.... :blush:
> 
> I have not gone much further back but it seems u are all doing well. Just look after urself Blondie :hugs:Click to expand...

Hi Mum2be, It's certainly very worrying but I'm sure we'll be ok, I'm just glad we have all these girls on here to keep us sane. I'm still having the pains but not as frequently as the girls say it's likely to last a few more weeks yet. Glad you've come over now. :hugs:


----------



## pipkintyler

jenny25 said:


> Girls i have a slight problem , well firstly let me apologise for not been in , well my bleeding has gone im now spotting very little once a day etc , so i decided too take a cb test as i had one kicking around the house , and it said pregnant 1-2 now is this possible since its been 5 weeks since the start of the bleeding and failing pregnancy and it was confirmed and tissue passed 3 weeks ago how is this possible ? xxx

Jenny, I would get down to the doctors in the morning to get your bloods done. xx


----------



## flowertot

Blondie said:


> Congratulations mum2bewaiting :happydance: - don't worry we ALL know those cramps and worries from first tri :hugs:
> 
> I can't believe we are now third tri Tori and Caitlen - it all seems to be flying along now and I still haven't bought a single thing although at least the nursery is painted in a sunny yellow colour now. Just need to buy things to put in it at some point :)

you are either really busy or really chilled out about things. i know i would be freaking out if i hadn't bought anything by 27 weeks :rofl:


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Well, Mum and Dad have been up for the weekend, they headed up as soon as we told them, and think we will see more of them in the coming months, both good and bad as Dad is helping to sort the house out, by the end of September i hope to have the attic insulated, the back door replaced, my freezer in the shed (it won't go through the door at the moment!) and the landing and hall repainted... hhmmm, thinking october is more likely! Unfortunately my mother has already expressed her concern at the milk I drink and that I want a steriliser (my kitchen is minute, I suddenly had a panic that I will have to have it swinging from the ceiling)

Beth, I have been of work since the middle of June, I am hoping to go back next month, but really don't think they will like the fact that I will only be back for 6 months and then off for the summer again!!! I just hope it is more pleasent than this summer has been!

Did u print off all the mat leave policy and bumf? have u got it? or can u get it for me? I have no access to work computers without suspicion arising!


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Oo, forgot to say thank you for the great welcome :hugs:


----------



## RaeRae

Yay!! It's sooo nice having more naughties in 3rd tri!


----------



## Blondie

Well I finally broke my purchasing virginity last night after getting upset - I just sat in my newly painted nursery and cried because I couldn't picture how I wanted it all to be and so DH dragged me downstairs and made me order the moses basket etc that I want and loads of matching accessories so they should all arrive on Thursday and I no longer feel like I'm in denial about the whole baby thing :)

I think it helped that I sold the cooker that I had listed on ebay last night (it's been sitting in the garage for 18 months) for £120 so I used that money to buy all the bits and pieces I wanted so I didn't feel like I was being too extravagant buying things like matching gro-bags and cot blankets :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

yay for shopping blondie, there will be no stopping you now.

mum2be, pm me your e mail and i ll send you the trust policy.


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Yay Blondie... I'm not sure that I am going to be able to not buy, am already planning on buying some sleeping bras and a bump belt when we get paid on Wednesday. I have just got back from Drs, to continue with works as it is for the minute, usual advice on what pain relief not to take, was I taking folic acid ect. Have put my self on a list for the midwife to call me next week about getting me booked in, she is only there on a thursday now, so who knows how long I will have to wait. OMG this is really happening :)

I am thinking it is about time I started my pregnancy journal to keep up with how I am feeling...

It is finally as if someone has finaly allowed me to be happy, am sure that sounds odd but... I just hope that work pans out ok


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

I was also going to say that the GP said that the cramps I have been having are just hormones settling down and not to worry unless I started bleeding, which I know u all said, but it was nice to hear from a dr iykwim and just thought that it might reassure anyone joining after me!!

I forgot to ask if I can eat smoked salmon :shrug: as the advice in the waht to eat thread is a bit confusing, I have already sent all my pate and brie down to mum, even though I was eating it on Thursday, and all I really fancy now is a really runny boiled egg!! :( Also does any one know the crack on milk? My mum tried lecturing me on the milk I drink (skimmed) until I pointed out that it has more calcium in than the others anyway, and it is not as I don't eat fats, I eat enough chocolate and cook with it....


----------



## Freyasmum

Food guidelines here rule out all smoked fish, unless heated until 'piping hot'. :(
Seems like pretty much anything good is out for the next few months.
Here's the link to the NZ Food Safety Authority guidelines, in case it's easier to follow.


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

bummer :cry:

I could just eat a smoked salmon and cream cheese bagel....


----------



## Freyasmum

Tell me about it. My friend asks me just about every day if I want to go get sushi for lunch... and I SO want to!!


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

think that my smoked salmon bagel is safer than sushi!! xx


----------



## flowertot

DH's parents have invited us out a couple of times over the past few weeks. both times we went to a seafood place. they know i can't eat it because i told them the first time! in- laws who'd have them :rofl: they are lovely most of the time and i do get on quite well with them.


----------



## AnnaMaria

flowertot said:


> Blondie said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations mum2bewaiting :happydance: - don't worry we ALL know those cramps and worries from first tri :hugs:
> 
> I can't believe we are now third tri Tori and Caitlen - it all seems to be flying along now and I still haven't bought a single thing although at least the nursery is painted in a sunny yellow colour now. Just need to buy things to put in it at some point :)
> 
> you are either really busy or really chilled out about things. i know i would be freaking out if i hadn't bought anything by 27 weeks :rofl:Click to expand...

_I'm 30 weeks and still havent bought anything. But I will do it this or next week
Yak, I can't tolerate fish at all. I hate it while not pregnant but then I can at least put up with the smell. Now I can't even tolerate that_


----------



## caitlenc

Hello ladies!:winkwink:

Well, it's been quite hot here, and my feet have started swelling up!:dohh: Also, my bump is getting uncomfortable and my ribs are aching. Roll on third trimester!:haha:

Blondie, I'm glad you bought something for the baby! Now you've broken the seal, you won't be able to stop!

Hugs to you all!!:hugs:


----------



## pipkintyler

Mum2bewaiting said:


> Well, Mum and Dad have been up for the weekend, they headed up as soon as we told them, and think we will see more of them in the coming months, both good and bad as Dad is helping to sort the house out, by the end of September i hope to have the attic insulated, the back door replaced, my freezer in the shed (it won't go through the door at the moment!) and the landing and hall repainted... hhmmm, thinking october is more likely! Unfortunately my mother has already expressed her concern at the milk I drink and that I want a steriliser (my kitchen is minute, I suddenly had a panic that I will have to have it swinging from the ceiling)
> 
> Beth, I have been of work since the middle of June, I am hoping to go back next month, but really don't think they will like the fact that I will only be back for 6 months and then off for the summer again!!! I just hope it is more pleasent than this summer has been!
> 
> Did u print off all the mat leave policy and bumf? have u got it? or can u get it for me? I have no access to work computers without suspicion arising!

Bet your parents were really happy, I've not told mine or DH's yet and not going to till 12 week scan is done and dusted, it's going to be a nightmare though as we're off to the Isle of Wight with my mum and dad on the 5th September for a week, I'm going to have to try and cover up that I'm not drinking, I have found a alcohol free holston pills which I can just put in a glass and hopefully they won't notice, if the worst come's to the worst I'll just have to tell them.


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

I always thought that we would wait to tell everyone, but DH can't keep a secret and has practically announced it on fb this morning. Having mum know was reassuring though as I did feel rotten over the weekend and would have taken myself of to EPU and got labeled as over concerned :haha: fortunately the cramps aren't as bad today and I don't feel so bloated either, have taken a pre bump pic in my tightest jeans this morning which I wouldn't have had a hope of getting on yesterday!! (will post in journal later or tomorrow)


----------



## topazicatzbet

its so exciting having new bodies here.


----------



## AnnaMaria

_With previous pregnancy we told our parents 16+ because then we met and it was impossible to hide. This pregnancy we told 22+ because we wanted to wait until we can tell them. Didn't want to say it over phone or smth like that. Beside that we have told the rest of our family and our closest friends. I don't want to tell everybody. Who sees me with bump or with baby he/she knows but I won't do any effort for that. 
We did the same with previous pregnacy and what a surprise when someone saw us with stroller. And what a surprise when they looked into the stroller and saw twins.
The best joke was couple of weeks ago when I met my high school friend. She was like wow, you're pregnant, congrats. I said yes, it's my third. She was like what? Third? So much of really good friend._


----------



## topazicatzbet

well i collected the cot my work collegue gave me and i ve just put it up, and then taken it down and its going to the tip on wed.

it seams really unsterdy and then as i was putting it down the locking knutts snapped in 2(3 out of 4). i think its seen better days. as much as im happy to have second hand things im not gonna put up with something that could be unsafe and looks shabby. 

dont think i ll be telling her that though, dont want to offend her.

on a plus side though i ve been offered a mammas and pappas savannah cot bed which looks lovely, fingers crossed thats in better condition.


----------



## flowertot

beth - i agree on the cot. i'm more than happy to take second hand stuff but its got to be in good condition and be safe. 

did anybody else have the triple test bloods taken? i had it done at 15 weeks and i phoned up for my results today as i hadn't heard anything back. i didn't really understand what the midwife told me. she said something like based on my age the result was 1:2500 and on the bloods it was 1:3500. i think that is fairly good but i've just read a post from someone who is 8 years older than me and her's was 1:10,000 and also another from somebody the same age as me with 1:29,000

i just expected my odds to be better. anyway it doesn't really matter because even if i was high risk i wouldn't take it further, the reason i took the blood test was because there is no risk to LO and also because i'd rather be armed with as much info as possible.


----------



## caitlenc

Flower, those chances are great!! No worries.


----------



## samzi

ive not had the bloods done yet, but im going to have them next thurs when see mw, when she asks, im going to say yes


----------



## flowertot

i know a lot of people have chosen not to have them done but i would rather know what the chances are because if it did end up being high risk at least i would be prepared rather than it be a total shock if something were wrong. thats just me anyway.


----------



## pipkintyler

Look!!!! I got my 3+, yippeee, I'm so pleased, I really held off for as long as possible and I'm really really happy. Feeling much more positive about things now. :hugs: to all. xxxx


----------



## flowertot

so pleased for you pipkin :happydance:. if i were you i'd back away from the tests now because you will just drive yourself mad. leave it on a high :hugs:


----------



## Blondie

pipkintyler said:


> Look!!!! I got my 3+, yippeee, I'm so pleased, I really held off for as long as possible and I'm really really happy. Feeling much more positive about things now. :hugs: to all. xxxx
> 
> View attachment 33030

Congratulations Pipkin - I know how much that means as I never made it past 1-2 weeks on those blinkin tests when I had my miscarriage so I was obsessed with seeing if the weeks went up. Once I got to 3+ I relaxed a bit (well a little bit :rofl:)


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

I think I may get another CB indicator on Friday (payday!!) to do on saturday. I said I wouldn't, but have set with a task of clearing my drawer of all the hpt's!! And although the lines are getting better they are nowhere near as dark as I was expecting :( I think I will get better reassurance from the indicator as it was my first test!! 

As to what to do with my ovulation tests... hhmmm... think ebay may be the way forward, but I may offer on here first...

Well feel crappy, all is in my journal for anyone who is interested as I will start blubbing agin if I retype it all again x


----------



## caitlenc

Yay for 3+, Pipkin!:happydance:

And Mum2be, I had the same experience with the lines--whilst they did get darker, they never got as dark as I would've liked. Do the CB indicator, then PUT THE TESTS AWAY!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Blondie

Awww one of the girls at work has just been up and given me a present as I've been a bit down this week.

Baby now has a set of 3 sleepsuits from next which are so so so cute :)

and I have - a 5 pack of disposable knickers for after the birth :rofl: :rofl: - my friend knows how to make me giggle :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## samzi

yippeee, nice one pipkin


----------



## topazicatzbet

he he i have some of them too blondie. 

congrats on the 3+ pip

flowertot, i didnt have the bloods done as my midwife said there was no point.


----------



## samzi

flowertot said:


> i know a lot of people have chosen not to have them done but i would rather know what the chances are because if it did end up being high risk at least i would be prepared rather than it be a total shock if something were wrong. thats just me anyway.

my feeling's exactly!


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Well, I see the midwife on the 17th September, that will make me 8 weeks, she phoned this afternoon and was lovely. I explained that I was concerned about the pains but she said they sounded ok and that I sould take some paracetamol if I needed, and relax and try and enjoy my few weeks off, advice everyone seems to be giving but I am finding very hard to do it!!! :happydance:

Same with the tests too Caitlenc!!!

DH came home early and made me scrambled egg for my lunch which was yum, probably the one meal I have most enjoyed over the last few days, especially now as the sickness has set in I think. Oh well, at least that means 'it' is settling in for the ride :) 

Ur gifts sound ace Blondie x


----------



## samzi

:happydance:


----------



## pipkintyler

Mum2bewaiting said:


> I think I may get another CB indicator on Friday (payday!!) to do on saturday. I said I wouldn't, but have set with a task of clearing my drawer of all the hpt's!! And although the lines are getting better they are nowhere near as dark as I was expecting :( I think I will get better reassurance from the indicator as it was my first test!!
> 
> As to what to do with my ovulation tests... hhmmm... think ebay may be the way forward, but I may offer on here first...
> 
> Well feel crappy, all is in my journal for anyone who is interested as I will start blubbing agin if I retype it all again x

Hi mum2be, I have one more CB Digital left, it's yours for free if you want it!!!! Like the girls said I'm not going to be doing anymore tests now so I've got no need for it and would like to see it go to someone as I don't want it wasting, If you want it let me know and we'll sort out getting it to you. xx


----------



## flowertot

mum2be - does it feel all the more real now you have an appointment with the midwife? sure everything is going to be fine :hugs:

well girls its finally arrived, my scan is in the morning :yipee: :yipee:

i've warned DH not to go charging in wanting to know the sex right away (he did this at the 12 week scan :rofl:), i said once everything has been checked etc he can ask. i want to know everything is ok first but i'm so excited to be finding out whether pud is a little boy or girl.


----------



## topazicatzbet

yay, cant wait to see pics, it seams like ages since we have had some pics.


----------



## pipkintyler

Blondie said:


> Awww one of the girls at work has just been up and given me a present as I've been a bit down this week.
> 
> Baby now has a set of 3 sleepsuits from next which are so so so cute :)
> 
> and I have - a 5 pack of disposable knickers for after the birth :rofl: :rofl: - my friend knows how to make me giggle :rofl: :rofl:

That's really sweet, miss not having anyone to see at work, all I get is my car for company, the other 2 reps are off on holiday at the moment so don't even get a phone call except from customers, can be a very lonely job at times, but also has it's perks as I was home at 2.30pm today.


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Pipkin that would be fab, are u sure u wouldn't want any money for it??

Flowertot that is really funny about ur DH. My DH is adament that he doesn't want to know so at least I won't have that problem :rofl:

It does feel more real now, and reassuring aswell to know that I am in the system somewhere. I fired heaps of questions though, but she was lovely about it and obviously gets that a lot!!!


----------



## pipkintyler

flowertot said:


> mum2be - does it feel all the more real now you have an appointment with the midwife? sure everything is going to be fine :hugs:
> 
> well girls its finally arrived, my scan is in the morning :yipee: :yipee:
> 
> i've warned DH not to go charging in wanting to know the sex right away (he did this at the 12 week scan :rofl:), i said once everything has been checked etc he can ask. i want to know everything is ok first but i'm so excited to be finding out whether pud is a little boy or girl.

Yay, bet your really excited about finding out, DH wants to find out what sex the baby is but I'm not sure if I want to, so therefore we won't :rofl:, he keeps saying 'why can't I make any decisions' so I keep telling him if he could get pregnant then he could. :rofl:


----------



## pipkintyler

Mum2bewaiting said:


> Pipkin that would be fab, are u sure u wouldn't want any money for it??
> 
> Flowertot that is really funny about ur DH. My DH is adament that he doesn't want to know so at least I won't have that problem :rofl:
> 
> It does feel more real now, and reassuring aswell to know that I am in the system somewhere. I fired heaps of questions though, but she was lovely about it and obviously gets that a lot!!!

Of course not, I've just sent you my email address in your private messages so you can send me your address, I will send it out in tomorrows post for you. xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

got given my pram (travel system)today :happydance::happydance:
its ace a mothercare trenton. its staying at my mums for now though.


----------



## Blondie

Right I need to shorten some ready made curtains by 14 inches - now I know the best way to do this is to take off the excess length at the top and re-attach the header tape - the trouble is I don't have a sewing machine. Do you think it's possible to still do a neat job by hand? 

Anyone near Durham have a sewing machine they could let me sit at for 20 minutes? :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

I do in leeds, haven't used it for a while but am sure dad will be up to service it for me soon... if u don't get any better offers!! xx


----------



## Blondie

Mum2bewaiting said:


> I do in leeds, haven't used it for a while but am sure dad will be up to service it for me soon... if u don't get any better offers!! xx

Thanks for the off mum2bewaiting - unfortunately I'm not planning on passing through that way any time in the next few weeks or so :(


----------



## samzi

how exciting flower:D


----------



## caitlenc

Oooh, Flower, can't wait to hear!!!


----------



## flowertot

morning girls. 

just got back from the scan. everything looks perfect and we are on team....................
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
. BLUE!!!!!!!! its a little boy. can't believe i was right when almost everybody said girl (you were right Caitlen).

we are sooooooo happy. 

will get pics on later although its not very good.

have a nice day ladies x


----------



## topazicatzbet

yay flowertot, so happy you were right. cant wait to see the pic.
congrats on your son. :happydance:


----------



## caitlenc

Congrats Flower!! How exciting, one of each!


----------



## samzi

nice one :D


----------



## Blondie

Oooh congrats on team blue flowertot :happydance:


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Wow! that is great Flowertot! :)

It seems so far away until I get my scan at 12 weeks, at least it is only 3 weeks until I see the midwife, that seems much closer.

DH suggested a trip to Mothercare this morning I almost fell off the chair when he suggested it as he was the one that wouldn't let me go to Asda last week as I wanted to look at baby stuff!! It wasn't very exciting, only for bras to wear at night as I am already uncomfortable, but I did get a memory box that was in the sale to start putting thigs like the tests in and so forth (I had a voucher so I didn't technically 'buy' it!!)


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Can anyone else not see my ticker??


----------



## Blondie

All I can see is a box with a red cross - but I get that quite often on work computer - it may show up once I get home and away from works firewall.


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Hhmmm, I may have to play with that one later...


----------



## AnnaMaria

_Congrats flowertot

I'm so tired. It's like yesterday I didn't do nothing. Just stayed in my bed and slept. Today also. I'm in my bed at the moment also I'm lucky that my dad is here to do the rooms. Although yesterday and today he can't do anything because he has to babysit.
Who wants to sleep for me?

With twins I slept so many days before the labour and then babies dindn't move also. They hadn't moved yesterday or today either. So I'm getting kind of worried._


----------



## Blondie

Ooooh all my zooby island stuff has arrived so I now have:

Zooby Island Moses Basket
Zooby Island Cot Mobile
Zooby Island Quilt
Zooby Island cuddle robes (pack of 2)
Zooby Island pack of 3 pictures for nursery wall
Zooby Island grobag

:happydance: :happydance:

It's all from boots and it is so bright and cheerful and goes so well with my yellow nursery walls and brown curtains :)

Oooh I'm getting all excited now :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

yay blondie, how exciting, see there is no stopping you buying now.


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Blondie said:


> Ooooh all my zooby island stuff has arrived so I now have:
> 
> Zooby Island Moses Basket
> Zooby Island Cot Mobile
> Zooby Island Quilt
> Zooby Island cuddle robes (pack of 2)
> Zooby Island pack of 3 pictures for nursery wall
> Zooby Island grobag
> 
> :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> It's all from boots and it is so bright and cheerful and goes so well with my yellow nursery walls and brown curtains :)
> 
> Oooh I'm getting all excited now :)

Have just looked online... that is a fab range :happydance::happydance:
My ticker has changed :happydance::happydance:
Have tested again this morning... _i know_ and the line was far more satisfactory, so am waiting on CB test from Pipkin, but am going to try and hold of until the end of next week to use it (I'll never do it :wacko:, but at least the thought is their!!)


----------



## RaeRae

Morning!

Well I thought we hadn't had a scan pic for a bit so here is Jac last week. This was at 29 + 1 but measuring 32 weeks.



He looks like he's doing something naughty with his finger haha! I've got another scan on tuesday!

Here is me at 30 + 1.


----------



## Blondie

:rofl: I can see the boy has attitude already RaeRae :)

Lovely bump :) It looks like you haven't put weight on anywhere except for baby :)


----------



## Blondie

Mum2bewaiting said:


> Have tested again this morning... _i know_ and the line was far more satisfactory, so am waiting on CB test from Pipkin, but am going to try and hold of until the end of next week to use it (I'll never do it :wacko:, but at least the thought is their!!)


There is no point me lecturing you on testing mum2bewaiting as I tested almost everyday for the first 6 weeks - I think I only stopped testing once I got the 3+ on a CB digi :rofl: (and even then I took the CB digi tests apart to look at the colour of the lines inside and compare them with the other ones once the reading on the digital screen had faded :rofl: :rofl: )

Good that the line is nice and strong though - it's a small thing but it is so reassuring.


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Fab pics Raerae xx


----------



## RaeRae

Blondie said:


> :rofl: I can see the boy has attitude already RaeRae :)
> 
> Lovely bump :) It looks like you haven't put weight on anywhere except for baby :)

Yeah just like his big sister!

I'm hoping I haven't put too much on. I've definitely noticed a difference this time coz with my daughter I put on about 3 and a half stone and I just looked awful. My consultant thinks I could come out of the pregnancy weighing less than when I started but he's delusional.

Mum2be I did 11 tests between my first bfp and my first scan at 10 weeks so you're not alone hahaha!


----------



## pipkintyler

flowertot said:


> morning girls.
> 
> just got back from the scan. everything looks perfect and we are on team....................
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> . BLUE!!!!!!!! its a little boy. can't believe i was right when almost everybody said girl (you were right Caitlen).
> 
> we are sooooooo happy.
> 
> will get pics on later although its not very good.
> 
> have a nice day ladies x

Yay a boy, congrats to you all xxx


----------



## pipkintyler

Blondie, the baby stuff looks gorgeous very cute.

RaeRae, glad to see a scan picture, hope to put one up here myself in the next 6 weeks or so. I hope my bump is as neat as yours although I'm pretty sure I'm going to be huge all over. :rofl:

Mum2be, Hope you've got the test, I sent it off to you yesterday if you haven't got it today then it will definately arrive tomorrow.

Well ladies everything good with me, no symptoms apart from still very sore boobies but I'm not complaining.:happydance:


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

pipkintyler said:


> Blondie, the baby stuff looks gorgeous very cute.
> 
> RaeRae, glad to see a scan picture, hope to put one up here myself in the next 6 weeks or so. I hope my bump is as neat as yours although I'm pretty sure I'm going to be huge all over. :rofl:
> 
> Mum2be, Hope you've got the test, I sent it off to you yesterday if you haven't got it today then it will definately arrive tomorrow.
> 
> Well ladies everything good with me, no symptoms apart from still very sore boobies but I'm not complaining.:happydance:

I am so jealous, I managed an apple for breakfast and a toasted tea cake for lunch am not enjoying feeling so :sick:

The test arrived this morning thanks, although I really don't need to use it as Archie is definately making his/her presence known :haha: but am going to try and hold off til end of next week so I can hopefully get my 3+, so far think have counted doing 6 tests from last friday :blush:


----------



## AnnaMaria

_Today's morning started like yesterday's. I was pretty nervous and to calm me down OH took me to hospital. After examining midwife told I was 2 cm dilated. Not very good news. Baby was sleeping, didn't make even one move although we knocked and disturbed her every way. Her heartbeats were 120 so way too slow. Starting from today I'm on bedrest (at least I can sleep) first for a week and then we'll talk to doctor again. That means OH has to deal with twins. 
So much of my 5+ pregnancy.
And a picture of our sleeping beauty._
 



Attached Files:







07mccreery3dhands28.jpg
File size: 97.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## topazicatzbet

oh she is gorgeous annamaria, so sorry your having problems, make sure you rest lots, im sure hubby will manage with the twins some how.


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Sorry to here that Annamaria :hugs2: hope things settle down and the twins don't run ur OH round too much


----------



## caitlenc

Aw, Annamaria, sorry to hear that, but glad you're being monitored. get some rest!:hugs:


----------



## RaeRae

Hope everything feels better soon hun x


----------



## Blondie

Annamaria - take it easy and keep resting :hugs:

Pipkin - congrats on hitting the 6 week mark :)

Well I'm off for my 28 week scan this afternoon, I'm pretty nervous as I weighed myself this morning and my weight is back down to 65kg (pre preg weight of 62kg) - which means I've lost 2kg in the last 4 days. Nausea is back with a vegeance and I'm so tired it's ridiculous - I went home early from work yesterday and was in bed by 2pm but I just can't seem to get enough sleep to make me feel better. I have a feeling my crohns is starting to take it's toll on my body now as it just doesn't seem able to cope with the extra demand of baby and I can pretty much guarantee that my 28 week bloods will show my iron levels have dropped through the floor even though I'm taking multi-vits and minerals :( Sorry just sick of feeling crap today :cry:


----------



## caitlenc

Aw, Blondie, good luck today, sweetie. Maybe they can give you something to make you feel better? Make sure your DH doesn't let you work to hard with all the guests this weekend, and that you continue to get some rest. Remember, only 12 weeks to go, sweetie, it will all be worth it when you hold your little one!:hugs:


----------



## samzi

16 weeks in two days!!

the weeks are flying by lately


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Sorry u are feeling so foul Blondie :hugs2: 
Let us know how this afternoon goes x
Yay on hitting the 16 week mark Samzi :happydance:
Hope ur ok too Annamaria.

Not much here apart from my body doesn't seem to know what to do with itself :wacko:
ho well, just got to keep remembering it is all in a good cause...


----------



## AnnaMaria

_Congrats samzi, pipkin.
Hugs Blondie
I like resting._


----------



## pipkintyler

Blondie said:


> Annamaria - take it easy and keep resting :hugs:
> 
> Pipkin - congrats on hitting the 6 week mark :)
> 
> Well I'm off for my 28 week scan this afternoon, I'm pretty nervous as I weighed myself this morning and my weight is back down to 65kg (pre preg weight of 62kg) - which means I've lost 2kg in the last 4 days. Nausea is back with a vegeance and I'm so tired it's ridiculous - I went home early from work yesterday and was in bed by 2pm but I just can't seem to get enough sleep to make me feel better. I have a feeling my crohns is starting to take it's toll on my body now as it just doesn't seem able to cope with the extra demand of baby and I can pretty much guarantee that my 28 week bloods will show my iron levels have dropped through the floor even though I'm taking multi-vits and minerals :( Sorry just sick of feeling crap today :cry:

Bless ya, make sure you take it easy blondie, I'm sure they'll give you something to make you feel less tired. :hugs:


----------



## pipkintyler

Samzi, congrats on your 16 weeks in a couple of day's, mine seems to be dragging on and on at the moment, just want that 12 week scan out the way.

Anna, hope your feeling a bit better, take it easy. 

Hello to everyone else, hope your all feeling ok. Bank holiday this weekend yippee, 3 lie in's for me. :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Blondie

Just a quick update as got a house full of guests and busy busy busy

Scan was fine - baby being very active but measuring fine size wise and weighing 2lb 5oz at moment which I've been assured is a good weight for 28 weeks :) Baby has a chubby face and was sucking thumb. Got a couple of scan pics but not very good ones as it wouldn't stay still - will upload them if I get a minutes peace this weekend.

Hope you all have nice bank holiday weekends and I'll catch up with you at some point early next week :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

hope the scan went well blondie. lucky you getting to see LO again.
hope they can get the weight loss under control.

hope your doing ok annamaria.

well i just dropped by samzi journal and now im fighting the urge to go to the chip shop, dam you misses! :dohh:


----------



## AnnaMaria

_I'm feeling better. Thanks everyone. I wasn't so sleepy today, maybe tomorrow I can tell you guys how the little bully beat me up My friend brought me yarn and handicraft magazines so tomorrow I can start crocheting/knitting something._


----------



## caitlenc

yay Blondie, glad scan went well!

Congrats on 16 weeks Samzi...seems like just yesterday you got your BFP!

Keep resting, Annamaria, glad ur feeling a bit better!

Hugs to all my ladies!


----------



## jenny25

knock knock entering carefully well i done another test today got a faint line whoop whoop dunno what that means so could be very early pregnant as im around 7dpo i have the hospital on wed coming so i can get them too check when i go for my internal scan xxx


----------



## caitlenc

Ooh, Jenny, fingers crossed for you, hunni!!!


----------



## jenny25

im just taking things as they come hun i have a check up at the hospital on wed morning so i will say all this too my obgyn when i see them hunny xxx


----------



## flowertot

hi girls. hope you are all having a nice weekend. 

blondie and Annamaria - hope you're both feeling better and getting lots of rest. 

Jenny - i will be keeping everything crossed for you :hugs:

:hugs: to everybody else. 

i'm feeling suprisingly energetic today. i've been up since half 6 (when DD decided to get up), i dropped DH's sister off at work at 9 and went straight into town to get DD some shoes, her feet are growing out of control :rofl: i hope they slow down soon because she has got quite a wide fit and i can only really get her shoes from clarks and they are expensive. she only had new ones 4 weeks ago! 

they are such expensive creatures our children but i looooooovvvvvveee my little princess and my cooking prince so much, they are so worth it. 

what is everybody doing this weekend? Warrington have won some kind of cup in Rugby so everyone round here are all getting very drunk in the pub. i miss not being able to drink sometimes. oh well whats 9 months out of your whole life eh? x


----------



## flowertot

oh and 20 weeks today! halfway :yipee:


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Wow, Jenny, keeping everything crossed hun, 

Glad ur scan went ok Blondie, did they say anything about ur bloods?

Yay for feeling better Annamaria, 

and hitting half way Flowertot, It seems ages of til I get there :(

Well, I seem to have had a better day today, Breakfast was still a bit hard, but got my appetite back for the rest of the day :) and just enough twinges to keep me reassured :):)
DSD took the news rather well last night and is busy planning how to be a big sister, so hopefully we will be in for a fairly steady ride with her...


----------



## Freyasmum

Hi everyone. I'm not very good at posting in here yet. I've mostly been sticking to my journal. Trying to be more sociable now though.

Jen - OMG!!! I have everything crossed for you! Good luck :hugs:
Flower - Yay for halfway! Honestly, it seems like forever away from here.

Hope everyone else is feeling good, and taking good care of themselves. 

I'm doing OK. No sickness yet. I'm hoping I've struck it lucky again and will get thru this pregnancy without puking. I have been unbelievably tired though. I'm hopefully going to work from home at least one day a week which will be great.

OH told Freya the other night (while I was out). She's very excited about being a big sister. Says she hopes it's a boy or a girl or maybe one of each. She tried to see the baby growing thru my belly button!! :rofl: She didn't believe me when I was trying to show her how little it was either. Might have to find some pics on the net to show her.


----------



## samzi

ooh jen sounds fab :hugs:

16 weeks today :happydance: who'df have thought it! certainly not me after last yr. i am so so happy. now just pray next scan all is fab there


----------



## flowertot

the weeks seem to be flying by for you samzi! 

i'm having so much fun this morning. i've sent DH up into the attic to get all dd's baby clothes out. its so nice looking at all the tiny stuff. i'm giving most of it to my BF who is now coming up to 38 weeks :happydance: and is expecting a girl. the great thing is that i didn't realise how much white stuff i had - a snowcoat, vests, blankets, sleepsuits, hats etc that i can keep for pud! i can keep all the big stuff like bouncer, pram, moses basket etc because i made sure i bought unisex ones in case i had a boy next.......good job too! 

i'm in such a good mood today. 

there is a big parade through Warrington later too because the rugby lads are bringing the cup home so might go watch that this afternoon. 

enjoy your sunday ladies x


----------



## AnnaMaria

_Jenny - fingers crossed
flower - congrats on 20 weeks

Started crocheting yesterday - blanket for girly. Maybe I can finish it today.
Twins go to nursery tomorrow. I feel so bad that I can't take them there but the kicks that woke me today makes everything good again_


----------



## caitlenc

Yay for 16 weeks, Samzi!:happydance:

And Flower, yay for the halfway mark!:happydance:

28 weeks today for me, Blondie and Tori!:happydance::happydance:

Glad baby is kicking away, Annamaria!


----------



## AnnaMaria

_Finished the pieces of blanket. Tomorrow going to put them together and then I'll have to find something else to do.
I've never been big friend of handicraft but with twins found that I like that. Now I found that again._


----------



## topazicatzbet

glad your keeping yourself occupied annamaria. we need a pic when its done.

i bought a maternity swim suit the other day and plan on starting going swimming the week after next (once kids are back at school.) think im gonna look like a whale. lol


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Where u gonna go Beth, was thinking that I should start again, also at the sports centre they do pregnancy yoga or pilates which I thought I might try. Am looking forward to meeting u later!! I still find the whole distance thing really bizarre :haha:

I have out grown my maternity bras already, thin that this is going to turn out expensive on the underwear if I keep this up :( And the tiredness has set in too (but I can cope with that atm) and the hormones have definately kicked in (not sure DH will cope in the long term, but he did well last night LOL)

Glad ur keeping chirpy annamaria x


----------



## topazicatzbet

im going to go to middleton sports centre, they have a nice small quiet pool.

looking forward to this afternoon too, just excuse the bags under the eyes, had one hell of a crappy weekend at work, dont want to go back tonight. :cry:


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

that didn't take u long :)
Work that bad? :hugs: u can rant at me later if u wish!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Freyasmum

I've been looking thru some of the earlier pages, but can't find the 'Knocked Up Naughties' link. Could someone post it please?

And Blondie, my EDD is 12 April. Thanks!


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Freyasmum said:


> And Blondie, my EDD is 12 April. Thanks!

mine isn't there yet either :( :hugs:


----------



## AnnaMaria

_I finished the blanket and here it is. Next I'm going to make a cardigan. Never made it so I hope it comes out.
It was twins' first day of nursery today. They were there for 2 hours and when OH went to pick them up they started cryig because didn't want to come home._
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 65.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

That is stunning Annamaria


----------



## flowertot

that blanket is amazing Annamaria, well done!

i've just come back from a family dinner. i had three courses finishing with a gorgeous warm chocolate pudding and now i can't move. yummy


----------



## caitlenc

Annamaria, what a beautiful blanket!! And sounds like the twins had a great first day, yay!

Oooh, Flower, warm chocolate pudding, yum!


----------



## pipkintyler

Anna, what a wonderful blanket, I'm terrible at anything like that :dohh:

Well I had a great Bank Holiday, we spent most of it chilling out and eating losts of bad food including crisps, chocolate, pick and mix and semolina (not quite chocolate sponge, but I love it!!!) 

I decided to tell mine and DH's parents that I'm with child :haha: they were very shocked and my mum cried as she thought I would never give her a grandchild, they are all very pleased and already planning what to buy the beanstalk (my new name for him/her), I just figured that if anything does go wrong now then I'd want their support and also we're off to the Isle of Wight on Saturday for a weeks holiday with my parents and I thought it was easier, only problem with that is no baby and bump for a week :cry:.

How's everyone feeling? seems like a few of you are getting quite close now, very exciting, can't wait for the first one to arrive. :happydance:

Mum2Be, have you done that test yet?


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Not yet Pipkin, was trying to hold out til Friday as would be certain of getting a 3+ then, but will probably do it tomorrow (though I am pretty pleased withmyself for holding out this far :rofl:) How u feeling, I have felt a bit better than last week, although the MS has been back today :(

G;ad telling the parents went well, sounds as though ur mum had the same reaction as mine, apparently she was completely bowled over (u wud have thought the change in car and vits would have given a clue really) and was beginning to think that I would never give her a grandchild...


----------



## Blondie

I'm still feeling absolutely crap - came home from work today after dentist (who at least did a temp fix on my broken tooth) and then went to bed. Still feel awful now though but I'm seeing midwife tomorrow so will tell her all. I don't think I'll be going back into work this week though. :(

On the bright side we have now ordered the cot bed, mattress and changing unit for the nursery and I got another present from a girl at work today - it's a rainbow kids babygro and matching blanket - cream and covered in carrots - ideal for me and DH as we are both veggies :rofl: :rofl:

DH out playing snooker so I'm cuddled up on sofa under a blanket waiting to watch big brother then I think I'll be off to bed.

Sorry to those who I haven't updated the front page for yet - I will get round to it as soon as my head isn't spinning quite so much :hugs:


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

did u get ur bloods done last week blondie?
Hope u feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## Blondie

I'll be getting my bloods done tomorrow :) fully expecting to be told my iron levels are through the floor :(

Right well got round to doing a bump update for you though it's still not that impressive :)

https://i594.photobucket.com/albums/tt21/blondiedawn/28w2dbump.jpg

https://i594.photobucket.com/albums/tt21/blondiedawn/28w2dfront.jpg


----------



## tori_cottier

Blondie: you have a fab bump hunny, i just love it!

Hope your MW appointment goes well and they can help you get a little more energy at least!

p.s congrats we're in the 3rd tri (I'm scared now lol)


----------



## samzi

ooh ladies before we know it, you'll have popped!!! :happydance:


----------



## samzi

oh and my edd is 14th feb now not the 9th, so when you get a chance blondie ;)


----------



## tori_cottier

Hello ladies

I can't beleive how busy you guys have been congrates to all those BFP out there you guys are all stars and deserve to be over here, fingers crossed we get many more before the month is done!

to be honest you guys have been so busy with the threads you have kept me entertained all day!

As for me well I'm back from my week away and to honest with you it took everything out of me, by day three i was crying with tiredness and a caravan in no good for resting, so when we got to my mums on sunday i could hardly stand!

i'm all reasted now, but do find most of the day i'm sleepy and think of my bed. Roll on Mat leave 

Me and DH had a very heated discussion over why i would not have George on the island he grew up on, as i feel the baby and my self need the best possible aftercare in case anything goes wrong and in sheffield we have one of the best teaching hospitals in the country, it has also been noted that when DH brother in the past got 2 (4 years apart i must add not at the same time) ladies preganant all MIL cared about was that the children was born on the island for legal reasons and really didn't care about the mother(s) at all (this does not bother me as such as i know me and DH will be together till the end of time) , so i have always said i would never have my babies on the island for this reason, (even tho i know MIL does love me i think) I did apologies if it hurt his feeling on the subject but i feel that i needed to get it out in the open and did explain i never tried to hurt his feelings. oh well the joys of marrage. (hope this didn't come across bitchy as was never intended) 

I've also been to see my physio today who has advised i do have SPD (like me and my MW didn't know) and she gave me a tubie grip to support my pelvic bones and back but i don't think George likes it as it is a little tight so i think it restricts his house, but we will keep up with it, 

Well i'm off for the moment but will check in tomorrow, night night you lovely ladies 

love 

Tori and George


----------



## flowertot

evening ladies.

pipkin - yay for telling parents. you can talk about beanstalk on holiday and you won't go crazy keeping in all in. 

mum2be - good luck with the test. i really hope you get that 3+

blondie - sorry you feel so rubbish. hopefully the midwife can do something for you when you go and see her. oh and the bump is looking lovely,there is no doubt it is growing now.


----------



## flowertot

hey samzi valentines day edd!

hi tori - i agree totally with you about where you want George to be born. yours and LO safety must comes first and its only natural that you want to be at a good hospital.


----------



## topazicatzbet

good to have you back tori, i def agree with staying where you can get the best facillities for you and george.

i found a great artist that does personalised door plates among other things and have got one done for the nursery door. im really chuffed with it, it looks fab. will upload a pic tom when im at home, it needs resizing and i cant do that at work.

im on nights this week so looking forward to a weekend off, havent had one in a while, lus my cot comes on sat :happydance:


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

I didn't test!!!
Was up at 4am, and deliberated while desperate to pee and then I thought what if I don't get the 3+, I will be devastated and that is not a mood for today as have got work stuff to do and then this afternoon we are off to Hull to pick up the pram YAY :happydance: 

at least if it is 2-3 tomorrow (or worse I can deal with it tomorrow or Friday a bit better :)

Archie is definately growing, I like to sleep curled up, but there is smething in my lower belly that is stopping me from doing that already!!!


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Good luck at the mw Blondie, are u feeling any better?


----------



## topazicatzbet

24 weeks, callum is viable :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance:

here is the door plate pic
 



Attached Files:







Callums_room.jpg
File size: 71.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## flowertot

that is soooooo gorgeous beth.


----------



## samzi

thats lovely beth


----------



## tori_cottier

topazicatzbet said:


> 24 weeks, callum is viable :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> :happydance:
> 
> here is the door plate pic

YAY you and Callum congrats on getting to 24 weeks and your pic is lovely chick


----------



## AnnaMaria

_Lovely plate topazi

Went to doctors today. Still 2 cm dilated and baby is active. So a bit better situation. Doctor allowed me to be on my feet 2 hours a day. We'll see next week again_


----------



## topazicatzbet

thats good annamaria, just dont go overdoing it during those 2 hrs.


----------



## caitlenc

Love the pic, Beth!! Congrats on being viable!


----------



## Blondie

Congrats on passing the 24 week mark Beth :)

Well ladies I'm still around just too tired to post much at the moment :(

Midwife took my bloods yesterday and she is concerned by my total weight gain being only 5lbs now in this pregnancy and with baby weighing 2.5lb from scan and if you add in amniotic fluid etc then it basically means I've probably lost about half a stone from me. She agreed I look like crap and very pale so took me into see doctor whilst I was there who decided she would like to take more bloods to test for thyroid, liver and kidney function etc etc so aswell as feeling completely crap I had bloods taken twice yesterday :(

Test results should be back for everything later this week and have to go back to GP next week and midwife week after. I think they are as concerned as me that my body is struggling to cope with having to sustain baby aswell as me and so I will need careful monitoring to make sure I'm ok over next few weeks. Baby however is doing absolutely fine, right size, very active, healthy heartbeat etc - so at present my body is managing to make sure baby gets everything it needs - it's just me who is suffering and hopefully it will stay that way and baby won't start to suffer if this carries on.

Off work for rest of this week at least but I have a feeling I'll be getting signed off for next week aswell and probably the rest of my time up until maternity leave which wouldn't necessarily be a bad thing :)


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Glad Mw was productive... how long until u were due to start mat leave anyway?

Well, this is for Pipkin, I am sure u will all be pleased to know that it came up almost instantly and even DH got rather pleased with his little self too :happydance:

(O and bump vs bloat and pram pics are going into journal in a minute :))
 



Attached Files:







P9030006.jpg
File size: 83.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## flowertot

annamaria - glad you and LO are ok. carry on taking it easy. 

Blondie - glad midwife is taking notice thats things are not right with you. make sure you take it easy and treat yourself whilst you're not in work. i hope they can give you something to help. 

Mum2be - :yipee: :happydance: :yipee:

as for me - not doing too badly apart from being really tired and i've noticed now that if i sit down for too long i get sharp pains in my groin when i get up. it eases after walking around for a bit so its not bothering me too much. 

one of my friends waters broke last night too. i got a text at half 10 last night. she got sent home because LO head isn't engaged. shes having irregular contractions and has been told if nothing happen by saturday they will induce her. seems a long time to wait to me but i'm no doctor!


----------



## Blondie

Yay mum2be :) - you can put away the tests now and relax a bit :)

Well I've finished altering my curtains for the nursery and put them up, the changing unit, cot bed and mattress have just arrived so really feel like I'm making some progress on the nursery front now. I've still only got 4 sleepsuits for baby to wear though which were all gifts so I'd better think about buying some clothes for baby now :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

glad they are keeping a close eye on you blondie, hopefully they can at least start you on some iron if you are anemic, which you probably are.

yay for the nursery, are we getting any pics yet?

yay mum2be, good to see that 3+


well i ve just phoned in sick too, for my last night shift, i ve had a sore throat on and off all week and last nighht at 3am started with an almighty sore throat, and it looks pretty grotty. think i have the mother of all colds comming on :cry: i just couldnt handle the thought of another night shift feeling rubbish. feel awful though as i doubt they will get anyone to cover it now as we are really short this week and all ready have one staff member in hospital.:cry:


----------



## Blondie

Maybe when I've put up the nursery furniture I will take a few photos :) At the minute it just looks like a store room which is rather nicely painted :rofl:


----------



## pipkintyler

Mum2be, Yay, so glad you got your 3+ it's such a relief when it comes up. xx

Blondie, glad you've been signed off, the most important thing is to get you healthy again so you can feel great when the LO comes alongs. xx

Topaz, Don't feel guilty, at the end of the day if your ill your ill and I'm sure the rest of the staff don't want to catch your cold. xx

Anna, Glad your ok, just take it easy. xx

Flower, Apparently so I've read you can get those pains throughout pregancy so there's nothing to worry about. xx

Well ladies I think this will be my last post for a week or so as I'm off on holiday on Saturday, lets hope the weather cheers up a bit. So hope you all keep well and I'll speak to you when I get back. :hugs: to all. xxx


----------



## tori_cottier

Thats really good news AnnaMaria 2 hours is a start!

Ohh blondie hun you sound as though your going through the mill at the moment, squishy hugs to you and bump, and fingers crossed your bloods will be ok! PM me any time you need a chat chick!

Mum2b thats fab news now as blondie says you can put the POAS away now chick you can't really go any more higher with them, 

pipkintyler have a great holiday chick, fingers crossed the weather gets a little better chick, 

Well me and George went to see the MW today, and he's doing really well he is brech at the moment and trust me i can feel it and have done so for the last day or so. but i love every min of it, 

The builders have finaly moved out and we can start to paint and look at DD and George bedroom whooo hooo 

but apart from that i've been a little boring and not done much 

lots of love 

me and George


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Just concentrate on doing what is best for u and callum Beth hope u feel better soon x

It sounds as though u have had a productive day Blondie, just take things steady though :hugs:

Good news about the builders finishing tori :)

Have a good holiday Pipkin :)

Hope the discomfort doesn't gt any worse Flower x

I seem to have had a better day, helped I think by the tea and toast in bed from DH this morning I think... god knows what I'll do when he is on early starts, take the kettle and toaster up with me I think!


----------



## AnnaMaria

_Yay, mom2be
Blondie, topazi
Pipkin, have a great holiday

We will go away for this weekend. Will be leaving tomorrow. Just wanted to rest together, so we will engross our friends cottage on an little island. Twins stay with my mom so we will have some quality time for ourselves_


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

That sounds lovely Annamaria, happy chilling!


----------



## topazicatzbet

sounds perfect annamaria. enjoy it.


----------



## Blondie

I think I've updated the first post for everyone's EDD but Pipkin I can't find yours anywhere?

Also let me know when any of you find out yellow, blue or pink so I can update :)

Just ordered a moses basket stand so that's another purchase for the nursery made :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

woo hoo, your on a roll now blondie.

next time you update hun can you change my EDD to the 23rd please. :hugs:


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

ONG I cannot belive that I have actually made the front of the graduate thread :happydance:


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Pipkin must be due 6 days before me Blondie according to her ticker so the 23rd ;)


----------



## samzi

so i have shite veins its official!!! got to go to drs mon and see if they can get any out then. heard pips hb on doppler, even tho i have my own theres nout better than hearing the hb nice and clear on theirs :happydance: hopefully getting my scan date through tomorrow so we will see


----------



## topazicatzbet

i have rubbish veins too samzi, the midwife was really good and managed to get mine though. i ve had to go into the hospital before now to get bloods done as my nurse couldnt get them. :dohh:

hope you get your scan date through soon. 

im feeling a little better today after plenty of sleep. callum was really going for it again last night and you can really see my tummy move now.


----------



## topazicatzbet

i just got my letter through about my antenatal classes. they are the 12th and 19th oct both 2 hr classes. :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Do we just get 2? I though there were more than that?


----------



## topazicatzbet

nope just 2, 2hr sessions in our trust.


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Bloody typical...


----------



## tori_cottier

Afternoon ladies, 

well I've done a lot of research into the diffrent births i can have (oh my god never throught i'd say that so soon lol) and have decided on a water birth, Not sure if i want it at home or in hospital but will decided more near 35 weeks. Apparently it's really good for SPD suffers and also calm the baby a lot more. (fingers crossed this is true) 

My back is really starting to hurt now, to the point that i was crying last night. i can't wait to go on mat leave as i will be able to lie down when ever i need to. Thi swould look a bit strange in my office i think lol

Beth I'm glad you classes have come through, it's really strange to see you and mum2be talking, did you two meet up for coffee?

Blondie how are you today hun?

Caitlenc where are you chick?

Samzi: trying to find a vein on me is nye on impossible, i think thats me done for bloods (fingers crossed)

well i'm going to finish shopping for DD room now wish me and DH credit card luck

lot of love

Me and George 

xx


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

We did, it was lovely, but I have to say I thought we talked to everyone haha:)
I know what u mean though, 

I'ld like a water birth, but I don't think they have the pools at either of the hospitals, so am hoping that I can get a home birth, with the pool in the front room which could be interesting (??)

When do u start mat leasve Tori?


----------



## tori_cottier

Mum2bewaiting said:


> We did, it was lovely, but I have to say I thought we talked to everyone haha:)
> I know what u mean though,
> 
> I'ld like a water birth, but I don't think they have the pools at either of the hospitals, so am hoping that I can get a home birth, with the pool in the front room which could be interesting (??)
> 
> When do u start mat leasve Tori?


22nd Oct and counting the days 

I've been thinking of the home birth, my question is how do they empty the pool out at the end of it? and also i have laminate flooring should i get a cover, sure these are question other have asked i just can't find the answer. 

So how you finding pregancy hun? has it sunk in yet?


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Only cos my body keeps doing really wierd stuff, my hips have expanded in the last 3 days, me and DH won't be having baths together for much longer!! (I still keep expecting the :witch: to visit too)

I think it will be more real once I have seen the midwife, it seems odd that nothing has been medically confirmed...


----------



## tori_cottier

Mum2bewaiting said:


> Only cos my body keeps doing really wierd stuff, my hips have expanded in the last 3 days, me and DH won't be having baths together for much longer!! (I still keep expecting the :witch: to visit too)
> 
> I think it will be more real once I have seen the midwife, it seems odd that nothing has been medically confirmed...

Bless once you have your first scan it will all come a little more realistic, i think all of us still remember that feeling, and to be honest until i hit 24 weeks it didn't seem real at all. Being kicked in the ribs every 5 min helps now lol


----------



## flowertot

Mum2bewaiting said:


> Do we just get 2? I though there were more than that?

i had 2 plus a labour ward tour when i had dd 2 years ago but my best friend who has just had her classes had 3 plus the labour ward tour.


----------



## topazicatzbet

the LGI do water births mum2be, but i guess you have to be lucky that no one else is using it when you need to, at least with a home birth you know you can have one.

yep we met for a drink and a strawberry tart for me and a macaroon for mum2be. yum!


----------



## Freyasmum

Hi all. I'm still lurking around.
You all are lucky to only have two ante-natal classes - we had something like 8 or 10... went on FOREVER. Actually we skipped a few. Maybe they're better over there, but here we learned a whole bunch of entirely useless skills, like how to fold old-school cloth nappies!
The main reason I wanted to go at all was to meet other people in our neighbourhood who were having babies around the same time - the idea is you start a coffee group with them. Problem was they were a bunch of snobby cows! :rofl: :rofl:

Water birth at home sounds lovely. One thing to consider though is how much hot water you have. O, except you guys don't have tanks over there, do you? :rofl: Maybe you won't need to worry about that after all... My cousin did it, but they ran out of hot water and had to send people up and down the streets with buckets getting some from the neighbours!! 
We can have water births at our hospital, but it's really luck of the draw if it's available.

I'm just patiently waiting for my 12 week scan to prove that there is in fact a baby in there. To be honest I'm pretty convinced that they won't be able to find a heartbeat, but that could (fingers crossed!!) be a symptom of my complete lack of symptoms! I had a very easy pregnancy with Freya, and spent a lot of it worried about that very fact.


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

That must be a new development as DH didn't know about that one, although still won't be telling him, am not sure he is completely convinced about the being at home idea...
... I am being to worry a little bit too as the sysmptoms are decreasing, I am no longer particularly sure of my dates, although the :bfn: the day before AF was due should be an indicator that they are right... hhmmm, see GP on Monday so will see what she says...


----------



## flowertot

i'm not sure about what kind of birth i want. i think i will just do what i did will DD, just turn up at the hospital and take it from there. you never know whats going to happen until it happens i guess. 

well my friend who's waters broke on wednesday night gave birth to a healthy baby boy yesterday morning weighing 6lb 15oz which is lovely. my other friend (my bf) who is now 38 weeks has been suffering headaches for a few days and has been admitted to the labour ward with suspected pre-eclampsia. i'm sat here worrying myself silly but at least she is full term and i9f they need to get LO out she should be fine. doesn't stop me worrying though!

i saw my midwife yesterday too. bp is fine, urine fine, baby growing well with heart rate of 148bpm. not seeing her again now until i'm 26 weeks! seems ages away.


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Glad ur ok Flowertot x


----------



## Freyasmum

Mum2bewaiting said:


> ... I am being to worry a little bit too as the sysmptoms are decreasing...

Me too!
I had very few symptoms with Freya though so I guess I should find that somewhat reassuring, but I don't.


Flower - I went the 'just see what happens' type approach with Freya too. When it comes down to it you have very little control over what's going to happen and it's better if you can go into it prepared for the fact that it may not go according to your plan.


----------



## RaeRae

Hello everyone!!! Hope you're all feeling ok!

I had my first proper experience of cramp last week and my leg still hurts! It was horrible and I was almost screaming the pain was so bad!!!!

We went to visit OH's family in West Wales last week and it was lovely. They can't believe how massive I am and they are all very excited because I'm carrying golden boy's son. The pressure is immense lol.


----------



## samzi

ive got my scan date through finally :happydance:


----------



## flowertot

thats really good samzi, some people have to wait until 22 weeks. that will soon be here (oh and thats a lucky day, its my DD birthday!)


----------



## topazicatzbet

hey girls. think the cold is on the way out now, phew.

mum and dad have just left after comming round and putting up the blinds and light in callums room so now all need doing is the paintimngs on the wall my sister is going to do after her hol this month.

well callum is going to be a big brother!!!

a friend of a friend wanted to try for a baby the same as me so i put her in touch with my donor, and she called me this morning to tell me that she is 5 weeks pregnant, she did the test this morning and it was positive and i was the first person to be told. we are good friends now so it will be great that they can grow up together. a little wiered perhaps but we will get around that by being open and honest with thew LOs.

well my cot is coming soon so im really excited now. have to go have a quick tidy up


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

aawww, that is really sweet :hugs:

yay for getting blinds and lights up and cold going. Hows the cot? (when it arrives!)


----------



## Blondie

Hi Ladies 

I'm doing ok - absolutely exhausted at the moment and worrying DH alot but I'm going back to GP on monday and hopefully all bloods will be back so we can get an idea of what is going wrong. I'm 99.9% certain it's crohns related but I'm doing better just sitting at home with my feet up and not having to go to work so hope GP will sign me off for another week or 2 :)

Cotbed and changing unit are now up in the nursery and look lovely - and I've just ordered the pram, car seat etc so credit card is taking a heavy hit this month :rofl:


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

oo wot pram u getting?


----------



## Blondie

I'm getting a Quinny Buzz 4 in Storm :) Both DH and I absolutely love it and it is a nice height for a couple of tall people :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

Mum2bewaiting said:


> aawww, that is really sweet :hugs:
> 
> yay for getting blinds and lights up and cold going. Hows the cot? (when it arrives!)

this cot looks fab, its a mammas and pappas one and i ll be putting it up tom and making the bed. :cloud9:


----------



## topazicatzbet

just wondering those who are ahead of me, have you started getting braxton hicks yet, i think i ve been getting them for the past few days but not totally sure.


----------



## RaeRae

Morning!

Beth I've been getting them since I was about 24 weeks. I don't get them a lot but I do now and then. They sort of peaked when I was about 28 weeks and have settled down now.

My little girl starts school tomorrow. I'm not coping :(


----------



## flowertot

Beth - how lovely that Callum is going to have a little brother or sister. i got braxton hicks from about 24/5 weeks last time right up until the end. they got stronger and stronger to the point where i was admitted to hospital at 34 weeks because they thought i was in labour but it was just braxton hicks. they were never painful just a little uncomfortable at times. 

i also wanted to ask a question about braxton hicks - i've been getting tightenings for the last couple of days and wondered (tori,Rae Rae and anyone else that has done this before) do you get braxton hicks earlier 2nd time around or should i be worried getting them so early?


----------



## RaeRae

I didn't get Braxton Hicks at all with my daughter so the first time I got them with this one I was bricking it a bit lol. I found this site really good x

https://www.epigee.org/pregnancy/braxton_hicks.html


----------



## AnnaMaria

_Hey girls, I'm back. It was so peaceful there. We just sat on the beach for hours, looked the waves, passing ships and boats, listened wind and birds. Now I feel that I'm freshend up, ready for new baby.
I want a water birth. It is so usual in here, that almost every hospital can afford it. I can't imagine how you dare to give birth at home. What if something happens? Even ambulance isn't always fast enough.
I've had Braxton Hicks since 25th week.
God, it's already 32 weeks, only 56 days to go. So soon. I'm like Pamela Anderson, my boobs are huge  I don't like it, although OH can't understand that
We're going to studio to make some pictures. I think we are going around 35th or 36th week. Tomorrow I will call and set the date. I will show you two pictures - cardigan for baby(photo came out weird) and 32+ bump._
 



Attached Files:







IMG-4837.JPG
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 2









DSC04499.JPG
File size: 63.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Wow, fab bump annamarie xx glad u had a good few days


----------



## topazicatzbet

looking fab annamaria.


----------



## Blondie

Hi ladies 

Well still feeling pretty crap, will be going back to GP in morning to get blood results etc and a sick note for another week at least - I can't physically go to work, if I do anything for more than 20 minutes I'm exhausted. I went with DH into Durham yesterday and after an hour I was so tired we had to come home, today I managed the supermarket and then came home and had to lie down for an hour I hate feeling this feeble and pathetic - it's so not me!

I have spent a few hours sat at the sewing machine this afternoon though and almost finished the quilt for the moses basket. Will finish it off tomorrow and start on a nappy stacker I'd forgotten how soothing I find sitting down being creative - can see how I will be spending any sick leave / maternity leave.

I get the odd twinge that feels like it could be a BH but I'm not sure to be honest :rofl: I'm starting to think this baby will be an early arrival now though, for some reason I think it will be born early November and I noticed my bump (what little of it there is :rofl: ) has really dropped over the last couple of days and I can actually see my rib cage. Most odd!

Right I'm off to get something to eat and then I'm off for an early night as I'm knackered. Can't believe I'm 29 weeks today - so odd as going round supermarket nobody would have suspected I was pregnant at all as I just don't look pregnant yet to me it feels like I have been pregnant forever now and I just cant wait for the pregnancy to be over now.


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Hope the Drs was productive today Blondie :hugs:
Have u had many guesses on what u are having?


----------



## RaeRae

Hope it all goes well today Blondie x

Well my baby girl started school today. I was very good. Had my little cry before we went then I was very brave when she went in. LOL! She was nervous and didn't want to leave me and I felt very guilty but it's a lovely school and I know she'll love it


----------



## Blondie

Well just back from GP and he has signed me off work for 2 more weeks :)

Good news is all the blood results have come back ok so no obvious signs of anything sinister causing me these problems - thyroid, liver, kidney, white blood cell count and iron and glucose levels all ok so no indication that my crohns is coming back and causing the tiredness. The GP thinks I am just one of the unlucky ones who is going to struggle until baby is born now and that I should just take it easy and give my body a chance to keep doing it's job.

Nice to know that I'm probably just going to carry on feeling shite for the next 11 weeks but hey ho I suppose it's good practice for having a baby :rofl:

I'm sure your daughter will be absolutely loving school RaeRae and will drive you insane this evening going on and on about how much she loves it :hugs:

As for guessing what I'm having - I really don't know, DH keeps visualising it being a boy, I just don't know :wacko: Judging by the amount of sweet stuff I am permanently eating I'd guess at girl maybe...


----------



## topazicatzbet

glad its nothing serious blondie, rest up over the next 2 weeks wont be long now til LO arrives.

i think your having a girl too because the rest of us are having boys apart from annamaria so we are due some more girls.


----------



## caitlenc

Hi girls!!:hugs:

Sorry I've been missing in action, have been busy with the start of work, and up until Friday had no internet in my classroom so couldn't go online during the day! I have enjoyed reading your notes, but can't keep track of everyone so there will be few personal notes!:blush:

Blondie, glad nothing sinister seems wrong, please get some rest darling bump buddy!

Tori, glad you are doing well!
Beth, very cool about Callums lil' bro/sis!

I haven't had any braxton hicks. However, the whole right side of my back and rib cage have seized up and I am in constant pain...am worried about being on my feet teaching all day if this continues. I was actually in tears last night because I couldn't find a comfortable position to save my life!:cry:

My next scan is on Thursday afternoon, looking forward to seeing how big our seahorse is getting!

:hugs: to all of you girls, and I will try to keep up better this week!


----------



## topazicatzbet

well thought id give you girls a giggle.

just had a panic that my waters were leaking. :dohh:

i ve been out with my sister and her boyfriend this evening for a pizza hut and have stuffed myself silly, dropped them back off at my mums and went to the loo. had my wee then sat there doing,,, well you can guess, when i heard this trickling noise just like something hitting the toilet water.

so i lean forward and it stops, lean back and it starts again so i panic and think 'oh god im leaking' then i realise its coming from the bloody toilet cystern. :dohh::dohh:


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

^^^ :rofl::rofl:


----------



## flowertot

Blondie - glad all your bloods came back ok. make sure you use your 2 weeks to rest up :hugs:

Caitlen - hope the pain eases up for you soon :hugs:

Beth - that is the funniest thing i've heard in ages :rofl: :rofl: (obviously not funny for you before you knew what it really was) 

well my BF had her little girl this morning. her induction started on sunday, 1st tablet - nothing, 2nd tablet - nothing, 3rd tablet- nothing. went to have her waters broken yesterday and had to go on a drip to start the contractions and after a 13 hour labour had to be rushed for a forceps delivery. 6lb 2oz Matilda Jayne. i'm so happy for her and glad things got going because she was booked for a c-section tomorrow if nothing happened.


----------



## flowertot

DH just took this pic (21+3) he is off work today so DH, Holly and i are all going to put our old clothes on and paint Holly's new room. should be fun!:happydance: 

Don't think we will even be starting the nursery for another few weeks yet. :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







Photo0896.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## AnnaMaria

_Blondie - rest now honey.
Caitlen - have you talked about this with your doctor?
Beth - I imagine it wasn't very funny then but you got to admit you are laughing about it now.
Flower - congrat to your BF


I just woke up. Had such a good sleep. Tomorrow I'm going to hospital to check me. Because it's so early I'll go out with OH when he'll take the twins to nursery so tomorrow I can take them there And if OH has to stay to work longer I can pick them up too._


----------



## Blondie

Beth - your water story did make me chuckle :rofl:

Well considering I'm supposed to be taking it easy today I have:

been to post office to post a load of items I sold on ebay
sorted out car insurance for mine and DHs car and saved us £140!
sorted out an MOT for my car
finished the quilt I've made for the moses basket
accepted delivery of easy base for car seat and a couple of other packages
and I've just killed the biggest spider I've ever seen in this country by throwing a next directory at it

I'm exhausted...

oooh but on a plus side I noticed we had £300 paid into our bank account yesterday from Durham council - after a bit of investigation it turns out it is a council tax rebate after they rebanded the property we rented 2 years ago before buying this house - therefore £300 of extra money out of the blue :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## caitlenc

Ooh, Blondie, free money is always a treat!:happydance::happydance: More to spend on baby!


----------



## Freyasmum

Goodness. I've been offline for a few days and there is far too much for me to catch up on!!
Blondie - How exciting getting unexpected money! I wish someone would just deposit some in ours too!! Can you spend it from home though - with your feet up?

Raerae - Sounds like you coped very well with your girl's first day at school. Did she love it? I'm already dreading it with Freya, even though it's a year away and I know she'll be fine!!

I'm glad to read that everyone else is doing OK. 

I've been OK. So, so tired, and having some pretty bad nausea, but OK other than that. It's annoying, I'm getting so hungry, but whatever I eat I feel sick and dizzy afterwards...

Did you all see that Mork (the original pre-Naughty thread starter) got her BFP?


----------



## tori_cottier

Morning Ladies

*ReaRea:* how did little one's get on hunny? I can just remember my LO first day (i cried for a full 2 hours lol)

*Freyasmum* Hello hun, you've been missed (Hugs)

*Blondie* You lucky thing! but i've seen by your FB staus you have already spent it, (good girl!!)

*Caitlenc* How are you coping with Work chick, and has the pain got any better chick?

*Beth * I've had BH for the last 3 weeks and they do tend to get more intense as bump gets bigger but the perfectly fine and normal (as my Doctor keeps telling me :blush:)

*AnnaMaria* How did the hospital appointment go hun?

To all you ladies i've missed huge hugs for you


----------



## tori_cottier

Well time for my update, 

It seem the 3rd Tri has kicked in and my three weeks of blooming has gone, I feel reatched (sp) George has decided to keep me awake most night now and it normal between 2am and 5am with kicking and shuffling, so i am really feeling the tiredness now my MW have sent off my bloods to see if there is any underlining problems but i keep telling her if she didn't have a full night sleep then she wouldn't be on top of the world to which DH apologised on my behalf and agreed with MW that there is something more wrong grrrrr Work also agree and have decided that they are goign to get the company Doctor in as i refuse to take early Mat leave so they are going to see what his report says and see if they can force it through. 

But it appears that George may be a big baby as i have a muscle distorder called RD where your main muscle in your tummy (AB's) separate this is normaly coursed when you have Twins etc but as you all know i've only got our little George in there lol. They have given me a sheet of things i'm not allowed to do and how to get in and out of bed/car/chair etc the one i struggle with is getting out od the bath, this was hard enough before and it just seems impossible now without DH help as i need to roll over onto my tummy and get on all fours, it takes about 5-10 min. 

I think i now need support for my back now as SPD has kicked in and i can hardly get to the toilet without setting off 5min before hand (but i want to leave it as long as possible as the worst case is cruchers (sp) and i will be signed off work, 

But i'm sure all of the above will go (with a little work on the RD) once George is born

George is very well tho judging by all the checks he's had, he doesn't like being touched tho and tries his best to kick every one who touches my tummy, either that or he's very warming to people, (we'll soon see) but he doesn't do it for my hand tho which is strange 

Ohhhhh nearly hitting the 10 week count down Blondie and Caitlen (i'm getting nervous now) 

Well thats my moan for today so sorry to burden you ladies with it but i sometimes feel DH has enough on his plate without me ranting on all the time

lots of love 

Tori and George 

xx


----------



## AnnaMaria

_Blondie - lucky you. I would go crazy if we could find some extra money.
Tori -  It's no burden.

Everything is still the same but doctor is really pleased with me. Says that heartbeats are a little faster, measurments are only 2 weeks behind and she's moving like an athlete.
So I'm off from bedrest but still have to take it easy. Oh I will. She gave us her permission to go photoshooting on 34th week. So just 2 weeks to wait._


----------



## RaeRae

Hello!!

Zoe loves school. She has settled in really well. She's only been going 3 days and is on her 3rd hairstyle. She puts on lipbalm every morning before she goes! She's only 4!!

Tori - That sounds awful poor you!! You should be getting spoiled!

Hope everyone is ok x


----------



## caitlenc

Aw, Tori, poor you!! I hope the doctor can give you a little more info about why you're feeling so crap!

AnnaMaria, glad you're doing better!

Freyasmum, can't believe you're already 9 weeks! Your pregnancy seems like it's flying (not for you, I'm sure).:happydance: And congrats to Mork, that's great she got her BFP!

Flower, love your bump, what a sweet picture!

Samzi, how are you doing? Haven't heard from you in awhile...


Well, my back/ribs are still really bothering me, but I made it through work yesterday in one peice. I have an appointment with my chiropractor today after work, so hopefully that will help. AND, I have a scan tomorrow, so will also talk to my OB about it and see if there's anything he can do. Otherwise, feeling pretty good, and seahorse is bouncing around in there, so hopefully the scan will show that all is well (I always get nervous before scans).

By the way, was talking to Jenny on facebook, she's having the rest of her pregnancy removed at the hospital today, so keep her in your thoughts. Poor thing, I can't believe she still hasn't passed everything, it's like a never-ending miscarriage! Sending her :hugs:.

Have a fab day, my lovelies, and :hugs: to all I've missed!


----------



## samzi

the most amazing thing happened this morning. i literally felt pip! i had just woken up and got the doppler and just layed down and noticed one side of my bump was higher than the other. so i pressed on it a little and the right side was deff harder then the left. so i shouted mum to come over, and she had a feel too :lol: so i put the doppler exactly where pip was and heard the hb lovely and strong :cloud9: then i couldnt hold my pee in anymore, so went to the loo, laid down again and i was back to normal :rofl:


----------



## topazicatzbet

thats fab samzi. 

flowertot wow 9 weeks already.

caitlen hope the aches and pains ease soon, think we all better start getting used to them though.


----------



## cazd

Watcha Ladies !

Just popped over to check up on you lucky lucky mummies !

RaeRae - 3rd tri already :wohoo:


----------



## caitlenc

Hiya Cazd!! Hope you're well!:hugs:

Samzi, that is so fab! Can't believe you're 17 weeks. Are you feeling any flutters yet??

Beth, thanks for the good wishes, the doctor helped a bit, though not as much as I'd hoped. I think you're right, I'd better get used to this!:dohh:

Well, excited and nervous about the scan tomorrow, and very curious to see how the seahorse is measuring. If my huge belly is any indication, then baby should be the size of a small elephant!:haha:


----------



## samzi

goodluck tomorrow hun!

i havent been but i think i just felt something now, but i had got a bit of wind so its probably that :lol:


----------



## Freyasmum

It can take a while before you realise that what you're feeling is actually the baby. I remember being well confused about what was and wasn't baby... until the baby gets bigger - THEN you know all about it!!!
I used to love lying in the bath and watching my belly jump around. :rofl:


----------



## RaeRae

OMG Congratulations Mork!!

Caitlen - Good luck with the scan x

Aaargh I'm so bad at remembering stuff to put messages!!

Hope everyone is ok x


----------



## Mork

Woo hooo!!!! I can join the knocked up naughties!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
xxxx


----------



## RaeRae

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!!!!!!


----------



## RaeRae

Awww I just had a look back at the original Naughties thread! It seems so long ago but it's gone so fast!!!!


----------



## Mork

where's the signature link??????? xx


----------



## RaeRae

PHP:

https://www.familylobby.com/common/tt3314651fltt.gif


----------



## topazicatzbet

:happydance::happydance: congrats mork. 

welcome over. :hugs:


----------



## Mork

Aaahhhh, the old naughties thread - those days seem like ages ago!! I couldn;t make your link work in my sig Raerae so i have temporarily made my own, hope you don;t mind!! xx


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Well done Mork!!! :happydance:


----------



## Mork

Aww, thanks hon!!!! I see you are a couple of weeks in front of me - you had any appointments yet? x


----------



## caitlenc

Welcome Mork!! Boy, things have come full circle now!!:happydance: How are you feeling?


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

not yet, have had a panic at suddenly loosing all symptoms this morning (spoke to mw, completely unsympathetic and I'm utterly overreacting...)

First mw appt in 7 days time, I still keep expecting everyone to turn round and tell me that I'm not really preggers though...;)


----------



## flowertot

topazicatzbet said:


> thats fab samzi.
> 
> flowertot wow 9 weeks already.
> 
> caitlen hope the aches and pains ease soon, think we all better start getting used to them though.

????? :rofl:


----------



## RaeRae

Mork said:


> Aaahhhh, the old naughties thread - those days seem like ages ago!! I couldn;t make your link work in my sig Raerae so i have temporarily made my own, hope you don;t mind!! xx

This thread is all thanks to Blondie! I got really freaked out in 1st tri and ran away LOL!

It's mad though. I remember when we were in the first month TTC thread and that became team naughties!


----------



## samzi

and most of us orignals are up the duff!! :happydance:


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

^^ Yay!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

flowertot said:


> topazicatzbet said:
> 
> 
> thats fab samzi.
> 
> flowertot wow 9 weeks already.
> 
> caitlen hope the aches and pains ease soon, think we all better start getting used to them though.
> 
> ????? :rofl:Click to expand...


oops that will teach me to reply when im so tired, i ment freyasmum. :dohh::dohh:


----------



## AnnaMaria

_Caitlenc - good luck on scan.
Samzi - feeling the baby move is the strangest feeling in the world. It's so unreal.
Mork - congrats

Yesterday I started crocheting a top for myself BUT I'm making it for my pre-pregnancy measurments. It looks like a dress for baby  So I have to lose all my gained weight for summer so I could wear it.
God I'm missing baby._


----------



## topazicatzbet

well i got up this morning and decieded i was either gonna get my hair cut today or go swimming depending on if i could get an appointment.

well i ended up getting my hair cut, and love it but think i could of done with going swimming to see if it helped my hips cos today they have been so sore, i dont seam to be able to get comfy at all.


----------



## Mork

caitlenc said:


> Welcome Mork!! Boy, things have come full circle now!!:happydance: How are you feeling?

I don't know how I am feeling right now!!! Think it is the hormones, poor dh has just told me off cause all i have done the past 2 days is whinge at him!! To be honest, I am a bit overwhelemed by it all and up one minute, down the next!!! I am sure i will get my head sorted soon!!!! lol!!!! xx


----------



## Freyasmum

Yay Mork! I'm so pleased to see you over here!!
I got that signature link to work by adding at the start, and at the end.


----------



## Blondie

Hey Mork, congratulations :happydance:

It's been nice to see so many new graduates of team naughties over the last few weeks - hopefully it won't be long until the rest of the originals join us :)

Well I'm taking it easy and not doing much which is nice - though I really need to do some more shopping. All the threads in third tri about packing hospital bags etc are scaring me a bit to be honest - I don't even own a nightie at the moment so I really need to sort something out :rofl:

This saturday we start our NCT antenatal classes - the first of six classes :) Not sure exactly what to expect but looking forward to them, although very nervous as I'm a pretty shy person really :)


----------



## Mork

Aw thanks Blondie, yes lets hope the other girls get here soon!!! Cant believe you are so far along already!!!!!! It really has been ages!!! lol!!!!!! Do you have to have a nightie, or can you have pj's?? I take it you are planning a hospital birth? Good luck hon xxx


----------



## jenny25

just to let you all know ive had the surgery everything went well all was removed i have no more bleeding now but still in abit of pain but feeling weak more than anything so i can finally move on now thanks girls xxx


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Mork: The wierd symptoms have been the worst for me, I felt really nauseated for the first 2 and half weeks, had to go buy maternity bras to wear at night, off food completely, crampings (all completely normal btw), hips expanded ten fold, woke up yesterday and they have all gone :wacko: completely panicked, phoned mw, posted here and then got the dragon mw from outer mongolia phone me back to tel me that I was over reacting... :(
I even managed a comfortable night without the mat bra... dunno wtf is going on...

However think the hormones have hit... started to :cry: at everything yesterday... 

Glad ur managing to take it easy atm Blondie
How did ur scan go Caitlin?
Well, waiting for doorman to come and fix my new back door so I can actually use it properly.. YAY!! :)


----------



## caitlenc

Hi Girls!!

Jenny, glad to hear it went well, and pleased that you can now try to put this behind you, Hang in there, chickie!:hugs:

Blondie, keep getting that rest!

Mum2be, symptoms come and go, so try not to worry (impossible, I know!)

Well, scan yesterday went great. Baby weighs 3 lbs. 5 oz., and is measuring 4 days ahead of my due date. We didn;t get great pics because the baby was facing the floor (cheeky bugger!), so I think I'm going to pay for a 3d/4d scan in the next week or so, as we are desperate to see a good pic of the seahorse's lil face!

Have a fab day, my lovelies!:hugs:


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

cheeky seahorse... glad it all went well xx


----------



## Blondie

Glad the scan went well Caitlen :)

Well I've been out shopping and bought a couple of gorgeous sets of baby clothes from tk maxx and also a giraffe spiral toy from tesco. Will have to take some photos of all my recent purchases to show you all :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## mamawannabe

Blondie said:


> Hey Mork, congratulations :happydance:
> 
> It's been nice to see so many new graduates of team naughties over the last few weeks - hopefully it won't be long until the rest of the originals join us :)
> 
> Well I'm taking it easy and not doing much which is nice - though I really need to do some more shopping. All the threads in third tri about packing hospital bags etc are scaring me a bit to be honest - I don't even own a nightie at the moment so I really need to sort something out :rofl:
> 
> This saturday we start our NCT antenatal classes - the first of six classes :) Not sure exactly what to expect but looking forward to them, although very nervous as I'm a pretty shy person really :)

Thanks Blondie.... I expect by the time I come over the majority of people woiuld have had their little bundles of joy!!! Getting rather impatient with it all now. 

Still been keeping an eye on this thread its great to hear that everyone is doing so well - its crazy how quick time goes. Reading your posts prepares me for what I am going to be letting myself in for whrn I do finally get my BFP!!! Beth, your toilet story was great!!!


----------



## caitlenc

Well, girls, I have scheduled my 3d ultrasound for Monday afternoon, so hopefully the seahorse will cooperate and we'll get some great pics and a video!!:happydance:


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

We'll all still be here mamwannabe, and as the baby of the group I just look at it as I have more experience to turn to... :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

glad all was good caitlen, wish i could see callum again, might see if i can have a play with the portable ultrasound machine next week when im on nights.


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

U back on nights again!!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

yep. trying to bump up the wage a bit before i go off. 

well looks like callum might not be a big brother just yet. my friend is bleeding today, got her booked in at EPU on mon for a scan but she is a mess, and im stuck at work all day. :cry:


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

I'm not surprised... hope ur friend is ok Beth...

How'd the dog breeding going?


----------



## Blondie

Hi Ladies :)

Gosh it's beautiful weather up North today :)

Been to our first NCT class this morning which was good and I've just nipped to our local Asda Living and they already have all their baby event stuff out so I've stocked up on a sterliser, some bottles, some wipes, a johnsons baby box and lots of basic clothes for baby :happydance:

Now my work is done I might just collapse on the sofa for a few hours as it's just too hot to sit outside :)

Energy levels are just about ok whilst I'm sitting around house relaxing and sleeping lots :rofl: - off work all next week so hopefully another week off will pick me up a bit more :)


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

sounds good Blondie...

I have finally got black ink out of the printer YAY :happydance: (I have issues trying to sort my printer out, and just this minute succeeded)


----------



## pipkintyler

Hi Ladies,

Well me and beanstalk are back from the lovely Isle of Wight, had such a great time and the weather was lovely nearly all week so I even got a bit of a tan (not that I tan much), got back today and had loads of post including my first midwife appointment which is on Tuesday afternoon :happydance:. I've been feeling fine but my boobs are still hurting and I'm not sure whether it was the sea air or beanstalk doing it but I was gettting really tired in the afternoon, just wanted to fall asleep all the time.

Mork - OMG congratulations on your :bfp: so pleased for you. :hugs:

Blondie - Glad you managed to get some more time off work, sounds like you need it!!! :hugs:

Sorry I can't post to eveyone but hello and I've missed you all. :hugs:


----------



## topazicatzbet

hey girls, how you all doing?

gosh my hips hurt today, i cant wait til i can sleep on my tummy again.


----------



## AnnaMaria

_Hey girls. I had really busy weekend. We took kids and went for shopping yesterday. Bought everything we needed for baby. I just feel that this time it is wrong to leave shopping after giving birth. We bought green-black Chicco Tour 4. We won't put it together yet, because we don't have any room for it.
We had a big autumn run today and we were there all day because OH ran there. Distance was 21km. It was great to watch. I'll go to bed now. Night.
This Friday we have our photographing _


----------



## topazicatzbet

:happydance::happydance::happydance:
my friends baby is fine, took her for a scan this morning and there was the little bean with a heartbeat.
the bleeding came from a bruise further down and they have said she will prob continue to bleed but it wont affect the pregnancy. 

she is over the moon as she was convinced she had lost it.

:happydance::happydance:

i did feel rather guilty in the waiting room with my bump and all the other poor women waiting to hear good/bad news.


----------



## caitlenc

Oh, Beth, so glad to hear your friend's baby is okay!!


----------



## samzi

think i felt pip last night. i had popping down and to the left, it happened about 10 times in the space of about 15 mins.

but then i had a bit of gas and felt no more :(


----------



## topazicatzbet

if say it probably was baby samzi. i felt mine around the end of 17 weeks.


i went to asda this morning and got my stuff from the baby event. got loads of nappies, wipes, my johnsons babybox, some nappy bin liners and a microwave steraliser to go to my mums.


----------



## Blondie

Oh dear I've just been back to Asda and spent more on baby - I'm dangerous with a debit card at the moment 

Got some pram/moses basket bedding bundles reduced from £8 to £4 for a fleece blanket, 2 fitted sheets and a flat sheet. Got some car sun shields, some new baby vests and sleep suits in white seeing as I realised I had nothing in case baby was a small one and I bought a gorgeous white fluffy pram suit for £10 which will make the baby look like Izzy one of our cats but I couldn't resist. Also got scratch mitts and nipple cream whilst out so my shopping list is now down to bath, toys / bouncer and clothes for me in hospital 

God knows what I'll do on maternity leave now I've bought pretty much everything 

Oooh and I've had an email saying my Quinny Buzz 4 and car seat etc have now all been despatched so should hopefully be with me tomorrow


----------



## caitlenc

Wow, Blondie, defintely making up for lost time in the shopping department!:haha:

I have my baby shower this Saturday, so I'm holding off on doing any more shopping until after that, although I couldn't resist buying some sleepsuits and a snowsuit that I found on sale this weekend!:blush:

I have my 3D/4D scan this afternoon, and can't wait to get a good look at the seahorse!! Will post pics as soon as I can!:happydance:


----------



## topazicatzbet

wow blondie, sounds like your doing fab with the shopping now.

cant wait to see pics cait, although i ll have to wait til tom cos the works comp wont let me see the pics and im on nights tonight.


----------



## AnnaMaria

_Wow BlondieI've only bought stroller system and 2 set of chlothes._


----------



## samzi

omg i get to see pip again in 7 days (almost 6) :happydance:


----------



## AnnaMaria

_Good afternoon ladies!
I've been so busy today. Sorted out all twins' newborn clothes and washed them. Full bag of clothes I don't want are waiting for my friend to pick them up. I also cleaned twins' stroller, carseats and a crib. Put them on sale yesterday and tomorrow they will be picked up. What else? Kids rooms are almost ready. Just few details and tomorrow we can go buy toddler beds for twins. Today they have to sleep on mattresses. Baby's room is almost done too. The painter should finish the wall painting tomorrow or day after that. Then I can put clothes into the dresser, set up the bed and so on.
Oh I'm waiting for tomorrow.
By the way, why are you all so quiet? When I'm away you always write pages but last days have been so quiet.
_


----------



## topazicatzbet

sounds great annamaria, dont know where everyone else is, it has been quiet the past few days. 

cait how did the scan go?


----------



## caitlenc

Hi girlies!!:flower:

Samzi, can;'t wait to see scan pics!

AnnaMaria, sounds like your room is coming along nicely, and you're almost ready for baby!:happydance:

Beth, how're you holding up working nights?

Well, had the scan yesterday, and it was great, except seahorse kept putting its hand in front of it's face, so it was hard to get a frontal view, only profile. The pics aren't great, but they're on facebook, and I will post the link tonight, as it's blocked on my work computer.


----------



## topazicatzbet

seen them on face book, seahorse looks fab.

one night down 3 to go, last night was pretty rubbish, started at 8pm and didnt sit down to have a drink or something to eat til 4 am. 
it was mad with one patient needing emergency dialysis befor theatre and another was really not well and had to go to intensive care. the doctor from icu had us running round like chickens and at one point i had to very firmly tell him that we would do what he wanted in a bit but we were too busy to do it straight away. think i must of scared him cos he was very apologetic after that. lol. lesson learnt dont mess with a tired, hungary pregnant woman.

hope tonight is better, have to be up early tom to go to the midwife.


----------



## AnnaMaria

_Caitlenc - glad everything is okey
Topazi - you'rea doctor? Wow, cool.

I'm eating pancakes. OH just made. I'm pretty tired, kids seem tired too. Only hour and 15 mins till their bedtime. Think I'll put them to bed earlier today and do the same with myself._


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

I think sometimes they need a reality check, they forget that there are other things going on... well done u though :)

I'm not managing to get on much, parents are here so sneaking on when can, as mum tends to read over my shoulder :hissy:

Had a tiny bit of spotting once on Sunday, which freaked me and DH a bit, made Sunday even harder as we had my parents and brother and then FIL for sunday roast, and didn't want to say anything... but none since. MS seemed to have gone, appetite slowly improving, desperately tired... could sleep for a week or more, and see MW on Thursday YAY :happydance:


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

hhmmmm, pancakes, may have to get DH to make some for pudding when he gets in yum yum


----------



## topazicatzbet

AnnaMaria said:


> _Topazi - you'rea doctor? Wow, cool.
> _


nope better than a doctor....... a nurse lol


----------



## Blondie

Beth - one of the ones that actually knows what they are doing then? ;)

Caitlen - saw the photos on facebook - I'm thinking girl :)

Not a lot for me to update - shopping nearly all done now and the pram etc has arrived so nursery is currently looking like a warehouse but can't wait to get it all unpacked - will start with putting up the chest of drawers tomorrow so I can put some stuff away - the cats are going mad in there at the moment but luckily everything is packed up in boxes so they can't do too much damage.

Got another midwife appointment tomorrow for her to check up on how I'm doing - I'm still knackered but finding it easier being at home all day so not sure how I'll cope at work next week but think it might be my last one before I go on holiday / maternity leave as I'm just not up to 8 hours in the office anymore.


----------



## caitlenc

Thanks beth and blondie, I wish the pics had come out clearer, but it was still amazing to see the seahorse in action!:winkwink:

For you other ladies, here is the link to my pics:

https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2035750&id=1124224897&l=675a9f1b80

Blondie, glad you're coming up on leave soon, sounds like work is the last place you should be. Wish I could say the same, as my back/ribs are still giving me grief, and my feet are swollen and sore. But, I have to work for as long as I can, so I will plow ahead!

:hugs: to all of my lovely ladies!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

just realised im now in double figures :happydance::happydance:
1 more week til 3rd tri. aaargh


----------



## caitlenc

Ooh, congrats Beth!!


----------



## Blondie

Planning a quiet day today with no shopping - got the midwife at 2.15pm and pilates this evening but aside from that I'm going to stay at home and do not much at all :) I might put up the flatpack chest of drawers in the nursery but then again DH will no doubt sulk as he likes being the "man about the house" :rofl:

Beth - can't believe you are nearly 3rd tri now, it doesn't seem like so long ago since you were working out what days to go and get your donation :)


----------



## Blondie

Oh and just stood on the scales and I weigh 65kg which is a kg less than when I was at the midwife 2 weeks ago and only 3kg more than my pre-pregnancy weight. If you take away baby weight and amniotic fluid etc then I would still be below my pre-pregnancy weight which was classed as underweight according to BMI anyway :( I just don't seem to be gaining any weight.


----------



## RaeRae

Hi everyone!

I can't believe how fast it's going for everyone! It's dragging for me now I can't wait til it's over!!! I've got 5 weeks left max so I'm just counting down the days. I hope they give me a date at clinic on tuesday coz I want to know whats happening!!!


----------



## samzi

doh. i cant see the pics at work cait :( they block facebook :hissy:

5 days till my scan!!! :happydance:


----------



## caitlenc

Poor Blondie, keep on eating, girl!

RaeRae, 5 weeks to go , I can't believe it! Yours should be our first naughty baby!:happydance:

Samzi, 5 days, woohoo!!:happydance:


----------



## flowertot

hi everyone. 

Blondie - looks like you are almost sorted with the baby stuff now. thats what i call a shopping spree! 

Beth - i think its awful that you had to go 8 hours without a break. you need food/drinks often to keep your energy up even if its just a snack. you shouldn't really go more than 3/4 hours. bet you can't wait until you finish now. Glad everything is good with your friend.

Caitlen - scan pics are lovely.

Samzi - i think you probably did feel baby too. when you are certain of it you will probably look back and be thinking you have been feeling it for a while but not quite sure what it was.

Hi to everyone else. sorry i can't remember everything as not been on for a few days and there were about 5 pages. 

i'm good at the moment and have started to buy a few bits for pudding. just clothes mainly. the reason i've not been on much though is because i've been reading the Twilight books and can't put the down. I've read Twilight and New Moon and i'm near the end of Eclipse now, then on to Breaking Dawn. i'm so into it i end up staying up till the early hours because i can't put the book down! for anyone that hasn't heard of it its about Vampires. i love all that stuff. 

well take care girlies x


----------



## samzi

i love the twilight saga. ive read all the books and seen twilight loads. cant wait for new moon in nov :happydance:


----------



## flowertot

i know i'm really excited too!


----------



## Blondie

Just back from midwife and baby is hiding near my back so we struggled to find a proper heartbeat but baby was busy kicking the midwife so she wasn't too concerned :rofl:

fundal height is now 29cm which has increased 2cm from 2 weeks ago but my weight is still the same so baby is growing and I'm shrinking apparently - not good when I'm a stick insect anyway. I've been told to keep eating lots of cake and hopefully my weight will go up before I see her again in 2 weeks :)

Baby is also very low at the moment but it will no doubt return back up to my ribs when I'm trying to get comfy on the sofa later :rofl:


----------



## caitlenc

Glad it went well, Blondie!

Flower, the Twilight books are fab!!


----------



## pipkintyler

Hi all,

Flower - love Twilight also I'm a little in love with Robert Pattinson, never thought he was good looking till I saw the film, he's only 10 years younger than me, do you think I can get away with it??? :haha:

Blondie -sounds like you've been really busy

Caitlen - Your scan pics look great, think I might get one of those done nearer the time.

Topaz - into double figures already, only seems 5 mins since we found out you were pregnant, it's going so fast.

Samzi - Can't wait to see the scan pics

Freyasmum and mum2be - Hows things going with you too? Have any more symptoms?

Hi to everyone else.


Well I had my first mw appointment yesterday, I had loads of blood taken from one of the nurses and then the mw asked me about 1000 questions, she was great though and has told me that I will have a scan date come through in 10 days as she believes I'm 10 weeks pregnant, she's going by my last period date which was 7th July but it took me ages to OV after that period, oh well at least I get to have my scan in couple of weeks so my mind will be put at rest if everythings ok. :happydance:


----------



## AnnaMaria

_See, what did I told. The minute I leave my computer you start chatting. 

Blondie - of course everything is fine, how else?
Caitlen - beautiful pics.
Topazi - it all goes so fast. It's a week until 3rd tri and then a week until due date.

You know what? Painter finished today. Did it with out lunchbreak. Tomorrow we're going to clean the room, put in the furniture and then I can show you the picks. Can't wait to see it._


----------



## topazicatzbet

hey.
blondie you have a perfect excuse to pig out on cake with out feeling guilty.

well i just got back from midwife. all ok, she said ther heart beat was lovely and it sounded so strong going thump thump thump. :cloud9:

got all the forms i need and back again in 2 weeks


----------



## samzi

got my triple test results back! 1:74000 :happydance:


----------



## caitlenc

AnnaMaria, can't wait to see your pics!

Samzi, great numbers, you must be so relieved!:thumbup:

Pipkin, the first scan is so exciting, hope it comes through soon for you!


----------



## Freyasmum

pipkintyler said:


> Well I had my first mw appointment yesterday, I had loads of blood taken from one of the nurses and then the mw asked me about 1000 questions, she was great though and has told me that I will have a scan date come through in 10 days as she believes I'm 10 weeks pregnant, she's going by my last period date which was 7th July but it took me ages to OV after that period, oh well at least I get to have my scan in couple of weeks so my mind will be put at rest if everythings ok. :happydance:

Hey Pipkin - we're almost bump buddies!! my LMP was 6 July, which would put me at about 10 weeks now, but at my scan on Monday they changed my dates so now I'm back to 9. :shrug: Have to see what date they give you at your scan.
I'm doing OK. SO tired, and still getting bad nausea in the afternoons. The nice guy who did my scan suggested that I may need to eat more - he reckons I'm feeling sick because I'm so tired and hungry.
Eat MORE?? I wouldn't have thought that was possible!! I'm already starting to look like I ate all the pies :rofl: :rofl: Pity I can't share some of my weight gain with you, blondie - I'm willing, just not able!

5 weeks Raerae - my goodness but that's gone quickly!!


----------



## flowertot

samzi said:


> got my triple test results back! 1:74000 :happydance:

wow thats amazing samzi!! 

this is why i was slightly worried by my results. i expected mine to a lot better (even thought they are still good) mine was 1:2500 and i'm 26 so thats why i thought it would be better. 

do you mind me asking how old you are? you don't have to answer if you don't want to :blush:


----------



## caitlenc

Flower, try not to worry, your numbers are excellent!:hugs:


----------



## samzi

im 24 :)

i was 23 when i had the test done though :lol:


----------



## flowertot

i was 24 when i had my dd but can't remember what my numbers were then. 

congrats on the great results :hugs:


----------



## samzi

thanks hun. i can now relax a little bit more re monday


----------



## flowertot

Does anybody else feel kicks so low down that it feels like a foot is going to pop out?, if you know what i mean :blush:


----------



## caitlenc

Yup, always did and still do!


----------



## topazicatzbet

yep, i get them too.

last night tonight girls then i have a week off, think i need it, last night we had a crazy man to deal with who was singing i ll do anything from oliver all night and trying to get out of bed all the time but he wasnt safe to do it.
he was also swearing at us all the time. hope he is heavily sedated by tonight lol im working with ne of my collegues wh isnt known for her patiencs.


----------



## Blondie

:happydance: I think I've completed 99.9% of my baby shopping :happydance:

Only items left on my list now are:
bag for hospital - will pick up a cheap one somewhere
slippers for hospital - will pick up a cheap pair at tesco
nursing bras - will get measured for those in a few weeks time

Other things I don't need to get just yet are:
cot bedding (got a while before baby moves into cot)
bumgenius nappies (but going to get through disposables in first couple of weeks)
breast pump (but going to wait and see if I can breastfeed before buying one of those)
swaddling blanket (but think I will be able to make do with using a normal blanket as I was an expert napkin folder in my waitress days so going to hold off buying one for now unless I see any bargains on ebay  )

Will no doubt buy loads more clothes once baby is here but got enough to get by initially.

Oh and DH needs to choose a swing/bouncer and a playmat as toys are "his department" apparently :rofl:

Right time for a wee snooze before DH gets home and we can start building the drawers for the nursery :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

yay blondie :happydance::happydance:

im planning on bf also but got a cheap breast pump as it was reccommended incase you get a bit too much milk and need to relieve the pressure.


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

MW appt went well, she tried to get a HB but it was probably my bladder she could feel so :(

She is lovely and completely supportive of home births which is good :happydance: see her again in 2 weeks time :)

Good numbers Samzi

I have no idea Freyasmum how we are supposed to eat more, I got given a sheet on how to get my iron intake up, think am going to buy some farleys rusks as these have 3 iron points each (!!) and am supposed to have 9... how???


----------



## AnnaMaria

_I'm really pregnant. I forgot my doctors app yesterday. Today she called and asked if I'm already given birth? So ran to hospital and got my check. Everything is fine and I can live normal life now. That means I can take kids to nursery and home now.
We finished nursery room half an hour ago. I'll put you some pictures._
 



Attached Files:







1.jpg
File size: 41.1 KB
Views: 8









2.jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 10









4.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 7









5.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## AnnaMaria

_Details and stroller pictures._
 



Attached Files:







aaas.jpg
File size: 12.4 KB
Views: 6









aaasd.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 6









aaasfd.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 3









9.jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 4









10.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## topazicatzbet

wow that looks fab annamaria. 

so pretty.


----------



## flowertot

that is a beautiful room Annamaria.


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

AAwww I love the nursery... it is fab, and so glad u are feeling better :)


----------



## caitlenc

That is a beautiful room, Annamaria!!! So happy the doctor gave you the all-clear!


----------



## flowertot

Afternoon ladies. 

after me saying i've been feeling very low kicks yesterday, i've just felt my highest one yet. it was about an inch above my belly button and it was so strong that i could see my belly move for the first time too :happydance: i love this part - where you can just sit and watch your bump dancing around. 

I know its not Pudding nursery but DD's new room is almost finished in time for her birthday on Monday. its going to look so pretty when it totally finished. her mini four-poster bed arrived yesterday. its sooo cute. it will only last her until she's 5 though but we just saw it and couldn't resist. 

have a lovely day ladies, i'm going to sit and watch for more bump movement!


----------



## topazicatzbet

looking forward to seing pics of DD room when its finished. the bed sounds lush.

just had a call from work and i have to go in on wed on my day off to have a meeting with my manager about my leaving dates etc...


----------



## flowertot

topazicatzbet said:


> looking forward to seing pics of DD room when its finished. the bed sounds lush.
> 
> just had a call from work and i have to go in on wed on my day off to have a meeting with my manager about my leaving dates etc...

do you have to leave by a certain time in your job or can you work up until you want to?

i have a friend who is a nurse and she finished at 33 weeks but not sure if thats because she wanted to of whether she had to.


----------



## topazicatzbet

can work up til when i wanty but if off sick after 36 weeks have to start mat leave. i just remembered though im gonna have to ring them on mon and get them to change it, completly forgot im picking my sister and her boyfriend up from the airport that morning.

one of my dogs has come into season as well today, 2 months earlier than i expected so she is gonna have to go to my mums for 2 weeks so we dont get puppies as they would be due 3rd week of nov so would still be here when callum was born and i dont think i could manage puppies and a newborn. thank god for my mum what would i do with out her.
its bloody typical cos i was hoping my other girl was preg at the mo cos the money would have come in handy but its looking like she isnt.


----------



## AnnaMaria

_Today was such a great day. We had our photographing. I felt soooo good and beautiful. It's all about the photographer. 
It's Friday, at last. _


----------



## AnnaMaria

_So quiet here today. I'm resting again in my bed. Having constant Braxton Hicks. We went to cinema at the morning. Iceage 3. Kids really liked it but I guess all this walking and running after them was too much. I kind of dislike my bed_


----------



## topazicatzbet

Hey girls. 

well i have spent most of this afternoon/evening doing a new website for the dogs.

what do you think?

www.wix.com/dimonair/dimonair-beagles


----------



## tori_cottier

awwww i want one of those puppies, there so cute!

so you breed cats and dogs, is there nothing this girl can't do lol

xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

Can i join by any chance?

My due date is 22nd January :) with a blue bump 
xx


----------



## pipkintyler

Hi Ladies,

Hope eveyone's ok, I'm fine just waiting patiently for my first scan date to come through seems to be taking ages, will hopefully get them next week or early the week after as my mw seems to think I'm nearly 11 weeks.

Well just thought I'd let you all know I won't be around for a few day's as I'm off to Harrogate today as we have a stand at the infection prevention exhibition which is running over 3 day' at the Harrogate International Centre, not really looking forward to it as it's a nightmare setting up the stand and also after 3 day's (goes on till Wednesday) my feet are going to drop off, I enjoyed it more last year as got very drunk every night but obviously this year that's not going to happen!!!! Oh well never mind. Speak to you all after Wednesday. xxxx


----------



## pipkintyler

Becyboo__x said:


> Can i join by any chance?
> 
> My due date is 22nd January :) with a blue bump
> xx

Welcome Becyboo. :hugs:


----------



## caitlenc

Welcome, Becyboo! We always have room for new naughties!

AnnaMaria, sorry you're having BH...my goodness, you're 34 weeks, it's getting close!!:happydance:

Beth, love the website!!

Pip, we'll miss you, have fun!

Well, had my baby shower yesterday, it was so lovely, and we got sooo many things! I have to sort through everything, but there shouldn't be much else we have to buy, which is fab.:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Blondie

Hi Ladies :)

Went to our second nct class yesterday which was good and then spent some time sorting out the nursery - just a couple more things to do in there and then I'll take some photos :)

Caitlen - lovely bump photo on facebook :)

Cant believe we are 31 weeks today - though to be honest I just want the next few weeks to fly by as I'm too knackered now. Back at work tomorrow after 3 weeks off sick but I'll be telling them I'm bringing my maternity leave forward so with that and my holidays I'm owed I'm hoping to finish work a week tomorrow now as I just can't handle it anymore. Dreading having to go in tomorrow but not much longer now :)


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

:hi: Becyboo

Am glad u feel feel better and they should allow u to bring ur mat leave forward as other wise they will end up with u going off sick again, 

Glad u had a good baby shower Caitlenc, and website looks fab beth xxx

Not much here too report


----------



## tori_cottier

After noon ladies, 

Well, it's starting to get a little hectic in here DH is fitting the new kitchen while i do DD new room which is taking it's time as i have to stop every hour to get my breath back! Then its on to George's room i have nearly everything now but will soon find out if i haven't when i sort through the mountian of items i have bought him.

I honestly beleive he's going to be early as he's trying to kick his way out at the moment :winkwink:

We have finaly decided that George's name will be Orry when he arrive it's only taken us 7 months to decided :haha:

Oh and the dreaded MIL arrives on thursday how fun is that going to be? my house is a tip at the moment and DD has come down with a virus which i'm sure she will have already of had it and know how to treat, and then there will be the dreaded leacher of how i should be looking after my self and allow DH to look after DD which she tried to do over the pone to DH the other night,

I normaly don't mind but she is here thursday for 10 days, then we are over there for 4 days in oct, then she's back for George's birth in nov, then again for christmas, hmmmm think i may be going out a lot over the next few monhs just to get a breather.

Any how rant over apart from that all is good!!

Hope all you lovely's are doing well

Lots of Love 

Tori and George x x


----------



## tori_cottier

Becyboo__x said:


> Can i join by any chance?
> 
> My due date is 22nd January :) with a blue bump
> xx

Hi Becyboo

nice to meet you 

xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

I feel a right loner i didnt think i could join cause i seen everyone is really far along and im only 22weeks :blush: 

but glad im welcome :D 
x


----------



## samzi

scan tomorrow am!!


----------



## Mork

How exciting Samzi!!!! xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

Becyboo__x said:


> I feel a right loner i didnt think i could join cause i seen everyone is really far along and im only 22weeks :blush:
> 
> but glad im welcome :D
> x

welcome hun, we have some girls that are around 7-8 weeks and hopefully the rest of the naughties will be over from ttc soon so your more than welcome.


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

8+3 and I think that Pip is 9+3 too Beth! ;)


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

OMG have just realised that it is over 2 weeks since I last POAS and I'm still here and feeling as though I should be :) yay :)


----------



## Mork

I'm only just over 6 weeks!!! xx (feeling very sorry for myself today and feeling soooo sick :( xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

well i ve just got home from my mums for my sun dinner (i love sundays) and she got to feel callum move for the first time. when ever i ve been around family and friends the little monkey has always been asleep, but today he was having a good kick.


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Aaww, that sounds ace Beth,

It does get better Mork, I'm justcompletely exhausted atm... although that is probably more due to a very stressful visit from DSD to end mum and dad's elongated stay rather than pregnancy...


----------



## AnnaMaria

_Well hello girls. Been away for few days. As you can see my ticker has changed. At the moment I'm in my hospital bed with my precious baby girl. Everything started on Saturday with those Braxton Hicks. By the evening they were pretty hurtful and I realised that it isn't going to stop anymore. OH dragged me and twins into the car, kids to my parents home and off we went. We drove 52 km in 20 minutes. I don't want to know the speed. On city border was the ambulance car called and I got to change the car. I have to say that it is pretty good feeling to drive through the big city, everybody giving you way. While driving to hospital BH's went over to contractions. When I got to hospital they gave me a labour room immediatly and when I got on the bed I felt I really-really wanted to push. OH made it at the right time. Came in to hold my hands for one push and She was in our world crying. Doctors acted really fast. She was cleaned, dressed and taken to intensive care unit. After an hour when I was all done, we had done the paperwork and so on we could see her. She was so tiny in her incubator. Today morning she got out. In the afternoon our parents will come here with twins. I can't wait to see them. Emotions are going up and down. If everything goes well, we can go home Wednesday's morning.
Baby Anelle was born in 33+6 19.09.09 10.20pm. Her height was 40cm and weight 1900g.
I will go search September babies thread to grow with them but I will be holding my eyes on you guys. And don't you dare to hurry like I did. She got a beautiful birthdate but 01.11.09 would have been prettier_
 



Attached Files:







DSC04713.JPG
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Aawww... congrats Annamaria... she look perfect :hugs: glad all is well xx


----------



## flowertot

wow Annamaria. must have been quite scary for you. so glad everything went well and that little Anelle is well. 

Congratulations to you and your family xx


----------



## flowertot

welcome Becboo. i'm only a week ahead of you. 

morning to everybody else. 

it's my little Holly's 2nd birthday today. DH is just putting her chest of drawers up then we are taking her upstairs to show her her new room. we have put all her birthday cards and presents on the bed. i'm so excited. can't wait until she see's it.


----------



## topazicatzbet

omg congratulations annamaria, she is so gorgeous, so glad she is doing so well. cant wat to see 
more pics.

the first naughty baby is here, there will be no stopping us now!!


----------



## caitlenc

:hugs:Aww, AnnaMaria, she is gorgeous and perfect!! What a surprise, and our very first Naughty baby! Give her extra hugs and kisses from all of us!:happydance::hugs:

Flower, your daughter is going to have such a wonderful birthday!!

Well, my back is actually finally feeling a bit better, I am wondering if the seahorse has changed positions...still quite sore, but nothing like it was a few days ago. I'll try to enjoy it while it lasts!:winkwink:

Samzi, can't wait to hear how that scan went!!:happydance:

Have a great day, my lovelies!:hugs:


----------



## RaeRae

Awwwwwwwww!!!! Congratulations AnnaMaria she's beautiful!!! Oh god they're starting to come out how scary is that!!!

Hope everyone is ok. I've got my scan tomorrow and should get my section date!


----------



## tori_cottier

Yay our first Naughty baby congrats AnnaMaria you must be on :cloud9:

and i promise i want be rushing it as much as george wants to come into the world his nursery is not ready for him yet lol

once again congrats to you and your family she's stunning


----------



## samzi

well the scan went really well and SHE is perfect :happydance:


----------



## topazicatzbet

congrats samzi. you had a name picked out all ready didnt you?


----------



## samzi

yeah, name is all picked out. its changed a few times, but now we are sorted :happydance:


----------



## caitlenc

Oooh, Samzi, how exciting, a little girl!!! Congrats!


----------



## samzi

thanks!

i was so convinced it was going to be a boy :lol: got a bit emotional after the scan!


----------



## topazicatzbet

well my ticker has moved over into 3rd tri today :happydance::happydance:

just been swimming and im shattered now, gonna have a rest for a bit then start the house work.


----------



## AnnaMaria

_Thanks everyone. I will be waiting thread Naughty Babies
Those bump pictures were made on right time. I wonder when I can get them_


----------



## Blondie

Congratulations AnnaMaria - she is gorgeous :)

Samzi - congrats on a pink bump :)

I'm sat here at my desk practically falling asleep but another hour to go then I'm off home :) One day down 5 more to go and I'm out of here for a year at least :happydance:


----------



## topazicatzbet

you lucky thing, i ve got 8 more weeks to go til i finish.


----------



## Blondie

Ooooh I've just realised my ticker has moved onto the 8th box now aswell - only one more box to go after this one :)


----------



## tori_cottier

OMG cant beleive we will already be having a naughty babies thread im a little scared now lol

Blondie you keep counting those days down hun i know i am (hours,min and seconds for that matter) hows the bump doing is it any bigger?

Beth: 8 weeks will fly by hun, look at you now it doesnt seem like 5 min ago we were over joyed you got your BFP!

Samzi hunny congrats on the pink bump hun, have you decided on a nursery theme yet?

Caitlenc: glad your back is getting better mine is still the same, out of all the new furniture we have i can only get comfy in a plastic garden chair (and it looks awful in the house) but not to complain it will be all over soon, are you going over to long island before seahorse arrives?


----------



## tori_cottier

Blondie said:


> Ooooh I've just realised my ticker has moved onto the 8th box now aswell - only one more box to go after this one :)

when did that happen, im sure we were on the one back yesterday,


----------



## Blondie

I think it's only happened today :)


----------



## samzi

im sat here thinking 'omg that feels weird, its freaking me out' :lol: lil girly is kicking me and it feels so strange!


----------



## caitlenc

Samzi, those kicks will just keep getting stronger, it is the coolest feeling!

Blondie, so jealous you're almost on leave!! 9 weeks to go for me!

Tori, we are heading out to Long Island next weekend, as I have a holiday on Monday for the Jewish Holidays.

Our ticker definitely only moved this morning, it was still on the 7th box yesterday!


----------



## samzi

omg ladies, you will be popping soon!


----------



## topazicatzbet

caitlenc said:


> Blondie, so jealous you're almost on leave!! 9 weeks to go for me!
> 
> !

omg cait are you working right up to your due date? what if seahorse comes a bit early i dont think the parent will like you giving their kids that practical lesson. lol


----------



## tori_cottier

topazicatzbet said:


> caitlenc said:
> 
> 
> Blondie, so jealous you're almost on leave!! 9 weeks to go for me!
> 
> !
> 
> omg cait are you working right up to your due date? what if seahorse comes a bit early i dont think the parent will like you giving their kids that practical lesson. lolClick to expand...

:haha:


----------



## caitlenc

:haha::haha: I know, I told my principal I'll be working until my water breaks in the classroom!! But seriously, if seahorsey comes early, I'll stop, but we get such limited maternity leave in the states, and I want every second I have for after baby is born.:shrug:


----------



## LunaBean

she's beautiful! :):)


----------



## tori_cottier

Where's everyone gone? :shrug:

I'm all lonely 

xx


----------



## samzi

busy at work :(

wanan go home, ive had enough. plus OH is still at mine but goes tOmo!


----------



## topazicatzbet

sorry tori, been busy today, went and microchipped someones cat this morning then came home and cleared out my hall wa. yi ve had a load of rubbish stacked there waiting to go to the tip but the dam thing is still shut while they strike so i ve stuffed it all in the cupboard under the stairs. so the house looks tidy for someone coming round on thurs to look at a kitten, fingers crossed thats another sold, although i dont want them to go now im too attached. :cry:


----------



## tori_cottier

topazicatzbet said:


> sorry tori, been busy today, went and microchipped someones cat this morning then came home and cleared out my hall wa. yi ve had a load of rubbish stacked there waiting to go to the tip but the dam thing is still shut while they strike so i ve stuffed it all in the cupboard under the stairs. so the house looks tidy for someone coming round on thurs to look at a kitten, fingers crossed thats another sold, although i dont want them to go now im too attached. :cry:


Awww i couldn't sell them i cry when we sell a car i've got attachted to, doesn't help DH a car dealer lol. so god knows what i would be like with a kitten, Hows the website coming along?


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

^^^ u should see my back garden Beth, there are about 30 lack bin liners full of stuff from the attic with no where to go :(

I don't think they are managing to empty again this week, have just taken the dog out and the road thats collection day is today I think hasn't been done.

I'm now preparing for my Sisters arrival, still have to hoover but am knackered... ho well


----------



## tori_cottier

samzi said:


> busy at work :(
> 
> wanan go home, ive had enough. plus OH is still at mine but goes tOmo!


so glad Work have placed me on relaxed leave, still here just not doing any stressful projects now.

Just keep on thing of your little girl kicking you that should bring a smile to your face


----------



## topazicatzbet

i hope they give into them soon and they can go back to work cos im desparate to get rid of all this stuff. its a night mare for me i ve no way of getting rid of all the cat litter. its all in black bags in the back garden.


----------



## samzi

she did it before!! same place as yday, same feeling. but only twice not 3 times :lol:

when i feel her it kind of makes me freak out :blush: that sounds horrid, but im not used to it thats all!


----------



## topazicatzbet

wait til she does a sumasalt that will get you going.


----------



## Blondie

I used to love the little kicks - now I really freak out as it feels like this baby is going to burst through the skin sometimes - find it so uncomfortable nowadays :)

Well managed til lunchtime at work today and then came home and slept as was so knackered - only 4 more days to go officially but think it will be a miracle if I even manage that now, it's just ridiculous :(

Got home though and couldn't find Izzy (the deaf cat) so after a frantic search I eventually found her fast asleep curled up in the moses basket :wacko: - luckily I haven't taken off the plastic wrapper yet but it's a good job I've bought a cat net :rofl: Managed to get a photo of it on my phone but can't upload photos to this laptop from my phone so will try with my work laptop tomorrow. :)

It's DH's 40th birthday tomorrow and I'm a bit sad really as I'm not doing anything really special for him :( , I've been feeling so crap lately that I'm being a useless wife :cry: - god we haven't even had :sex: since I got pregnant and it seems our relationship is just like flat mates nowadays :cry: I know we both love each other to bits but it's just been such a strange year and with me feeling so crap I honestly wonder why he's still here with me :( Sorry I'll stop going on now - I'm just over tired and emotional tonight and think I just need to go to bed and sleep :)


----------



## tori_cottier

Blondie said:


> I used to love the little kicks - now I really freak out as it feels like this baby is going to burst through the skin sometimes - find it so uncomfortable nowadays :)
> 
> Well managed til lunchtime at work today and then came home and slept as was so knackered - only 4 more days to go officially but think it will be a miracle if I even manage that now, it's just ridiculous :(
> 
> Got home though and couldn't find Izzy (the deaf cat) so after a frantic search I eventually found her fast asleep curled up in the moses basket :wacko: - luckily I haven't taken off the plastic wrapper yet but it's a good job I've bought a cat net :rofl: Managed to get a photo of it on my phone but can't upload photos to this laptop from my phone so will try with my work laptop tomorrow. :)
> 
> It's DH's 40th birthday tomorrow and I'm a bit sad really as I'm not doing anything really special for him :( , I've been feeling so crap lately that I'm being a useless wife :cry: - god we haven't even had :sex: since I got pregnant and it seems our relationship is just like flat mates nowadays :cry: I know we both love each other to bits but it's just been such a strange year and with me feeling so crap I honestly wonder why he's still here with me :( Sorry I'll stop going on now - I'm just over tired and emotional tonight and think I just need to go to bed and sleep :)

Hun i'm the same when it comes to BDing and DH will tell you he wasn't keen the first 3 months as it was weird to him knowing his child was in my tummy then the SPD kicked and there was no chance anything was going up my fuff with out George coming out first 

He loves you and thats why he's still with you, It the bigger picture that he proably can see (as quoted by DH) and there will be enough BDing when all is back to normal.

We love you to bits as well and don't forget it. Huge hugs to your while your emotions calm down chick pm me if you want to, 

i'll pop my mobile number on PM for the times you just need a friendly hi if you need it!

xx


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

U have done well Blondie, I agree with Tori (just a lot further behind u all) we haven't DTD since possible conception, DH is too nervous he'll disturb something and I just haven't felt like it... Just think at the end of the week (half a week now) u won't have to think about work and can concentrate on ur little family. Don't worry about ur DH's birthday too much, am sure that ur precious LO is present enough :hugs2:
Sleep well xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

3rd tri here i come!!!!


----------



## caitlenc

:hugs:Aw, Blondie, go easy on yourself, hun. It's hard enough to BD while pregnant under the best of circumstances, but doing when pregnant AND feeling shite is near impossible. I'm sure your DH understands, and just think, only 8 1/2 weeks left! For now, just take care of yourself and bean, everything else will fall into place. And Tori is right, we all love you and are here for you!:hugs:

Congrats Beth on 3rd tri, see you over there!

Not much to report here, just tired and uncomfortable. Hope all my girls have a fab day!:hugs:


----------



## flowertot

Hi ladies.

Samzi - Congratulations on your pink bump! 

Blondie - Hope you are feeling better soon, not long now till you can put your feet up. 

Beth - 3rd tri :yipee:

Caitlen - you're braver than me. i planned to work until 38 weeks with dd but laster until 36 weeks. i understand why youn want to work until the end though.

:hugs: to everyboby else

dd really enjoyed her birthday and especially loves her new bed. i will put a couple of pic on in a min. 

had my first bump comment today. it was from my hairdresser, she said "you look HUGE for just under 24 weeks" thanks!


----------



## samzi

i think i have def popped out in the last few weeks. i looked smaller from one side to the other but now they look the same!


----------



## flowertot

now we just have to turn her old "pink" room into a "blue" room for pudding.
 



Attached Files:







Photo0959.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 5









Photo0960.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 4









Photo0991.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 5









Photo0987.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## caitlenc

Aw, Flower, that room is gorgeous!!

Samzi, post a bump pic!!:happydance:


----------



## samzi

im going to take one tonight, when i get home :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

awe flowertot can i move in to that room its lovely.

well just been into work for my meeting with the manager to sort out my leave and guess how long it took......... 5 bloody mins, cant believe i had to go in to work for that on my day off. id already given them all the forms they needed so it was such a waste of time.


----------



## samzi

not felt pip today :(

last 2 days ive felt her between half 3-4pm but not today :(


----------



## topazicatzbet

dont worry hun, its hit and miss at first, she ll be kicking the s*** out of you later.


----------



## caitlenc

Beth is right, Samzi, there will be days at first that you don't feel her, then she'll move and you'll feel her loads!


----------



## msmith

Hi Ladies,
Apologises that I have not been mailing for what seems forever!! I just have not been on here-the time has flown.
I have just spent the last hour reading all your news and still have not made a dent. I really have been away too long.
All well my end. 20 week scan on Friday which we are excited about but also nervous, just want all to be fine. We are not going to find out what sex bump is so I'll be staying on team yellow.
Think I have been feeling bump wriggling around. It is a feeling that I have not felt before i.e. wind or stretching so assuming it is bump moving.

Congrats AnnaMaria on our first naughty bump.

I really can not type personal notes to you all as there is just far too much for me to write. Just glad you are all doing well (Blondie, I know you have been feeling rubbish :hugs:) 

I am back on here now so will make sure I keep up to date.

Take care.
:hugs:


----------



## pipkintyler

AnnaMaria said:


> _Well hello girls. Been away for few days. As you can see my ticker has changed. At the moment I'm in my hospital bed with my precious baby girl. Everything started on Saturday with those Braxton Hicks. By the evening they were pretty hurtful and I realised that it isn't going to stop anymore. OH dragged me and twins into the car, kids to my parents home and off we went. We drove 52 km in 20 minutes. I don't want to know the speed. On city border was the ambulance car called and I got to change the car. I have to say that it is pretty good feeling to drive through the big city, everybody giving you way. While driving to hospital BH's went over to contractions. When I got to hospital they gave me a labour room immediatly and when I got on the bed I felt I really-really wanted to push. OH made it at the right time. Came in to hold my hands for one push and She was in our world crying. Doctors acted really fast. She was cleaned, dressed and taken to intensive care unit. After an hour when I was all done, we had done the paperwork and so on we could see her. She was so tiny in her incubator. Today morning she got out. In the afternoon our parents will come here with twins. I can't wait to see them. Emotions are going up and down. If everything goes well, we can go home Wednesday's morning.
> Baby Anelle was born in 33+6 19.09.09 10.20pm. Her height was 40cm and weight 1900g.
> I will go search September babies thread to grow with them but I will be holding my eyes on you guys. And don't you dare to hurry like I did. She got a beautiful birthdate but 01.11.09 would have been prettier_


Aagghh bless, Anelle is lovely, congratulations to you. xx


----------



## flowertot

hi msmith cant believe you are 20 weeks now!

hi pipkin. hope you are ok.

samzi - i agree with the others. at first i didnt feel pud all the time. it would be everyday for 4 days then nothing for 2 days. had me really worried too but now i'm a bit further along i feel him everyday without fail.


----------



## pipkintyler

Samzi, Congrats on team pink :happydance:

Blondie, don't worry about DH I'm sure he loves you know matter what, if your really feeling bad about it then why not have a chat to him I'm sure he'll put your mind at rest :hugs:

Caitlen, I'm planning on doing the same as you and working for as long as I can as our maternity pay is crap!!

Topaz, Congrats on 3rd Trimester.

Tori, Blondie and Caitlen, Can't believe only 1 more box to go!!!

Flowertot, the room looks lovely and yes I'm find thanks.

Msmith, great to hear from you, glad everything is going well.

Mum2Be, how's things with you?

Hope eveyone else is ok. 

Well as you can see I'm back from the Exhibition and boy do my feet hurt, had a good time but was a bit bored watching everyone else get drunk every night, missed my DH and cats too so I'm glad to be home, not had a scan date through yet but mw said it could take 10 day's to come through, as far as they're concerned I'll be 12 weeks on Tuesday, but I know their wrong. xx


----------



## Freyasmum

Hi Ladies.

Sorry, I'm not even going to try for personal messages for everyone - there's been such a lot to catch up on!
Just a couple though...

AnnaMaria - Congratulations!!! :happydance: Our very first Naughty Baby!! We should get onesies made (or would that be asking for trouble? :rofl:)

msmith - good to see you! Can't believe you're 20 weeks already.

Beth - congrats on making it to third tri

Samzi - have I congratulated you on your pinkness yet? Congrats, anyway. And as the others have said, don't worry about not feeling Pip kicking around all the time just yet. There will come a time (not too far away) when you just wish it would stop!!

I think that's all I've got. :)

So. Me. I'm still trucking. So exhausted though. It's hard work, working full time, then having Freya to myself on the weekends. I'd like to be taking naps or something but that is all but impossible. We are having Freya's birthday party on Sunday. Needless to say she is very excited... I'm a bit stressed about it actually. We've been having some lovely weather, but it all turned to custard today. Hopefully the sun will come back for the party.


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Didn't someone mention tshirts and rompers a while ago?

All good here, just shattered, am looking forward to a lazy weekend with no guests, that sounds awful when my sister and BIL are still here... and so much easier than the 'rents... ho hum!!

Good to see u Msmith!
:hugs: all


----------



## Blondie

Morning ladies :)

Doing ok - 2 more days after today and I'm done with work for at least a year :happydance:

just thought I'd show you my little deaf cat and her preferred choice of bed at the moment :rofl: - good job I've bought a cat net and haven't unpacked the moses basket yet :) But she is so so so cute - I just can't tell her off :)
 



Attached Files:







Image091.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 10


----------



## caitlenc

Hi MsSmith!!

Welcome back, Pip!

Blondie, that picture is soooo adorable, what a sweet, beautiful kitty!!:thumbup:

Well, have a doctor's appointment today, I am now going every 2 weeks. I think it's just a routine, quick one. You know, weight, blood pressure, listen to the heartbeat. It's terrible, but unless I'm getting a scan, I find going to the doctor rather dull!:blush: 32 weeks on Sunday, time is creeping along now, I just want to meet our little seahorsey!!


----------



## samzi

im being such a piG this aftrernoon. theres goodies in the office and i cant stop eating!!


----------



## AnnaMaria

_Gosh samzi what a beatiful name. I just love the e in the end
Blondie, that pic is really cute.
We officially named Anelle today.
By the way, we got our bump pictures today. I'll show you some._
 



Attached Files:







11.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 14









15.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 11









29.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 16









32.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 14









36.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 15


----------



## topazicatzbet

the pic are fab hun. wish i was that brave to get something like that done.

how is anelle doing?


----------



## Becyboo__x

AnnaMaria said:


> _Gosh samzi what a beatiful name. I just love the e in the end
> Blondie, that pic is really cute.
> We officially named Anelle today.
> By the way, we got our bump pictures today. I'll show you some._



Aww lovely pics :) 
xx


----------



## AnnaMaria

topazicatzbet said:


> the pic are fab hun. wish i was that brave to get something like that done.
> 
> how is anelle doing?

_Everybody told me to go so I went. Without this photographer I wouldn't have done half of these pictures but she was so great that in the end I wasn't wearing anything but hands and fan covering intimate places. I just thougt maybe these pics won't suit here.
Anelle is fine. Sleeping and eating. Went to show her to pediatrician today. Have to go on Monday next time. She hasn't gained all the weight supposed too but generally the pediatrician was content with her._


----------



## topazicatzbet

thats fab news hun. she is doing so wel to say is was born early, cant wait to see more pics of her.


----------



## caitlenc

Fab pics, AnnaMaria, glad our first naughty baby is doing so well!!:happydance:


----------



## Blondie

Gorgeous pics AnnaMaria :)

I'm having mine done by my sister in a couple of weeks time - she is a maternity and childrens photography and wants to build up her portfolio so is currently offering free sessions - so if any of you are based around Nottingham or Derby then let me know and I'll pass on her website details - I don't want to post too much as don't want to be seen as advertising for her :)


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

^^^ ohh I may be interested Blondie, Nottingham/Derby isn't that far in the grand scheme of things ... and the cat in the basket is ssooo cute :)

Fab that Anelle is doing well


----------



## topazicatzbet

oh dear, i just watched the first episode of greys anatomy series 6 and balled like a baby.


----------



## caitlenc

I have it recorded, will be watching it with DH tonight! I will make sure I have tissues!!


----------



## samzi

i cant believe i am 20 weeks- HALFWAY!!! in 2 days. its gone so so fast!


----------



## topazicatzbet

caitlenc said:


> I have it recorded, will be watching it with DH tonight! I will make sure I have tissues!!


yep plenty of them :cry::cry:


----------



## caitlenc

Samzi, 20 weeks is such a milestone! I can't believe it, I remember your struggles in our original thread, and now look at you!!:happydance:


----------



## samzi

never thought id get this far and now im going all the way!!! so exciting. going shopping for bits of girly clothes at the weekend! but keeping the tags on till we know for 100% pip is a girl!


----------



## jenny25

hey girls popping in too say hello seems as if the other naughties have dried up now :( lost well i got my positive on a clearblue ovulation this morning so off bedding i go  how fun is it when you have a cold lmao hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Good to see u Jenny, hope u manage to catch that eggy :)

Not much here, just incredibley hormonal today... other than that all good... just impatiently waiting for myscan appointment to come through, I hope I have it by next thursday when I see the midwife again...


----------



## topazicatzbet

goog luck catching that egg jenny, we want you back over here as a regular asap.


well im pretty fed up at the mo, my bloody fire is broken.

i bought the fire and surround in the jan sale and the dam thing broke about 2months after i got it so after a lot of sorting it out they sent me a whole new set. it wasnt a cheep one either.

well the bloody thing has stopped working AGAIN. i had it on earlier and i got a bit warm to turned it off, went to put it on again this evening and nothing, not even a light on.

im hoping its just the fuse thats gone but the dame plug is screwed too tight for me to undo :dohh: so i cant even try that.
now im gonna have to wait til sun so my dad can come over and undo the plug for me.

its times like this when an OH would come in handy.

if its not the fuse, heads are gonna roll at the place where i bought it from.


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

hope u get it sorted Beth x


----------



## flowertot

Afternoon ladies. 

nice to see you popping in Jenny. go get :sex: !!!

hope you gets your fire sorted beth. 

congrats for tomorrow samzi, hitting the halfway mark.

24 weeks today for me!!! Viable :happydance:


----------



## Blondie

oooh congrats on reaching 24 weeks Flowertot - it seems to have flown by since then for me :)

Been to our third nct class this morning which was good - was trying out a tens machine on my arm and they are really nice feeling so look forward to using mine in labour now - was quite worried I wouldn't like it :rofl:

Just been and spent my nectar points on a fisherprice deluxe lights and melody play mat / gym for baby - it's fab and it was really only £12 as I checked yesterday and found out I had £42.50 on my nectar card. Also used the £63 I had left in my paypal account to by the rainforest take along swing - seeing as I earned that money from selling junk I did pretty well - and I got £7.44 bonus on my boots card so now got £25 to go spend in Boots and got £5 of tesco vouchers I can double up on baby products so got a bit more to spend now :) I like getting something for nothing :rofl: I'm getting pretty good at shopping now :)


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

something for nothing is always good.. go go Blondie and get ur bargains :)


----------



## pipkintyler

Hi All,

Flower - congrats on the 24 weeks, must be such a relief to get there.

Blondie - I'm the same as you I've got about £80 worth of tesco vouchers, about £40 worth of boots and a few nectar points too.


As for me I've finally got my appointment through for my scan, it's on Thursday 8th October at 3.30pm :happydance: I will be 1 day from 12 weeks (as far as I know), I really can't wait now as I just want to make sure everythigs ok. mum2be hopefully you should get your date through soon. I'm not seeing the midwife again till I've had my scan so at least your seeing yours again in a couple of weeks. xx


----------



## samzi

ive been shopping today :happydance:


----------



## topazicatzbet

congrats flowertot.


----------



## Freyasmum

pipkintyler said:


> As for me I've finally got my appointment through for my scan, it's on Thursday 8th October at 3.30pm :happydance: I will be 1 day from 12 weeks (as far as I know), I really can't wait now as I just want to make sure everythigs ok. mum2be hopefully you should get your date through soon. I'm not seeing the midwife again till I've had my scan so at least your seeing yours again in a couple of weeks. xx

My scan is 8 October too!! I so can't wait. It will be such a relief to see that everything's OK. AND I might even get to see my midwife after that!


----------



## samzi

omggggggggg!!! 20 weeks today :happydance:


----------



## Mork

Happy 20 weeks Samzi!!!! xx


----------



## caitlenc

Whoah, you girls are busy!

Samzi, congrats on 20 weeks!:happydance:

And Flower, congrats on 24!!!:happydance:

Beth, hope you get your fire soreted, hun.

Jenny, get into that bedroom, girl!!

Pip and Freyasmum, the 12 weeks scan is such a great one, enjoy it!

Blondie, I have the takealong swing as well! We bought a few things for baby yesterday, including a diaper champ diaper pail, with some gift cards we got at our shower, so it was free stuff as far as I'm concerned!:happydance:

Well, we are out in Long Island this weekend, took the dogs to be groomed yesterday, but their pretty haircuts got ruined by the rain this morning!:nope: Oh, well, at least they are clean!!


----------



## caitlenc

Oooh, Tori, blondie, and I are 32 weeks today!!


----------



## Blondie

32 weeks :happydance: :happydance: - the countdown really starts now :)

Went and bought a couple of gorgeous outfits from Asda today for baby - a cuddly little monster one and a stars and moon one which glows in the dark :rofl:

Also put my Quinny together today and it's all looking good AND we fixed the catch on the nursery door so now the cats can't get in there which means I can start taking the wrappers off everything and making it ready for baby :)

LAst day at work tomorrow and I will be so glad to get it over with :)

I think the only things I need to buy now are some nursing bras, a breast pump and maybe some more clothes but no hurry for any of those so it's now time to kick back and relax, get my hair done and just enjoy not doing anything for a few weeks :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

sounds fab blondie.

well for the past 3 years i havent had a hand rail on my stair as it got taken down to decorate and never put back up (familure story in my house) but i ve been getting increasingly paranoid about going up and down the stairs now, so my dad came round this morning and put a brand new one up for me. so i feel much safer now. 

the cats have just managed to smash my gaviscon bottle all over the floor that was fun to clean up.

oh and its official im a fat moo now, just managed to break my mums camping chair, been round for tea and it was a full house so she has 2 camping chairs we get out and use, well i couldnt get back out of it cos of bump and i put all my weight on the arms and cracked part of it. :dohh::dohh:

god help me when im bigger and home alone, might have to have the fire services on speed dial to come hoist me up.


----------



## samzi

:rofl:


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Just borrow one of the hoists from work Beth!!! :rofl:


----------



## Becyboo__x

:haha: bless you


----------



## topazicatzbet

Mum2bewaiting said:


> Just borrow one of the hoists from work Beth!!! :rofl:

maybe i could just text your OH and he can run up the hill and tip me out the chair.

or do you think i could train the dogs. i feel sorry for my poor molly who is due pups sometime this week or next at least i only have one.


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

That true, u could always borrow fred, strap him to u and then chuck the ball, he'd have u out in a flash!! Honestly though if u need ought just text, ohh, pups, u weren't sure whether she was last time I asked!! I may have to come for a peak :blush:


----------



## topazicatzbet

yeah id just decieded she wasnt, told someone who was interested in one she wasnt and sod law the next day she popped. lol

so i def have puppies due, just not totally sure when, but i can express milk from her today so sometime soon.


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

topazicatzbet said:


> but i can express milk from her today so sometime soon.

is that going to be how u're going to predict ur immenent arrival??? :haha: (sorry lame joke :blush:)


----------



## topazicatzbet

Mum2bewaiting said:


> topazicatzbet said:
> 
> 
> but i can express milk from her today so sometime soon.
> 
> is that going to be how u're going to predict ur immenent arrival??? :haha: (sorry lame joke :blush:)Click to expand...

will that not work for us then???? lol. will have to disinfect the breast pump first. :haha:


----------



## Blondie

topazicatzbet said:


> Mum2bewaiting said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> topazicatzbet said:
> 
> 
> but i can express milk from her today so sometime soon.
> 
> is that going to be how u're going to predict ur immenent arrival??? :haha: (sorry lame joke :blush:)Click to expand...
> 
> will that not work for us then???? lol. will have to disinfect the breast pump first. :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: You guys have got me nearly wetting myself here - got very dodgy visions of Beth and the dog sharing a breast pump now - just make sure the right baby gets the right milk - I'd suggest labelling the bottles VERY carefully :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

am glad u said that Blondie, as I was trying to figure out a witty comeback!! :) I have to admit the thought did make me cringe and then chuckle!!!


----------



## RaeRae

Hello everyone. I can't believe how close it all is now but it still seems so far away!

I don't think I updated on here last week so this is what's going on.

I had a scan last week at 34 + 1 and baby was measuring 42 weeks. I'm massive and there's a part of my belly that is really sore but feels numb if I touch it but other than that I'm just getting your average pregnancy aches and stuff so I can't complain. 

When I went to clinic last week they freaked me out a bit. I'd been having a lot of hypo's (low blood sugar coz of diabetes) which can indicate problems with the placenta. I had absolutely no idea it could be a problem coz I have them when I'm not pregnant and it just happens. They wanted me to go on a tracer to check the baby was ok even though I said I'm getting loads of movements and stuff. They finally gave me a number to contact someone if I'm worried. I haven't known who I'm supposed to contact until now because I'm under consultant led care so I haven't seen a midwife since I was 7 weeks. I'm on the 'swift scheme' because of the diabetes which is good coz if I am worried they'll get me in straight away.

They won't give me a date for the section. They're still hoping to do it when I'm 38 weeks but it might have to be reviewed if there are concerns (like the low blood sugars). I've got clinic again tomorrow because they need to keep an eye on me and his growth because he's just huge. It seems to be dragging on forever at the moment but I'm scared of him coming early incase he's not ready.

Hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

he is gonna be a big one rae rae, have they said how much he weighs now?
id start laying it on think and they might do you at 37 weeks, im sure he will be well cooked by then.

look at anelle, she was born early and is doing just fine. 

well spoke to the fire company and they are gonna replace the fire, but i have to remove it from the surround and then fit the new one, that should be fun at 7 months pregnant. 
its only gaurenteed til jan then so bet it breaks again in feb and i ll have to buy a new bloody fire.


----------



## Blondie

I am no longer part of the workforce :happydance: :happydance:

My last day at work is over and I've left with some lovely flowers and a few bits and pieces for the baby :)

Now I can put my feet up and just "enjoy" being pregnant :rofl:

Tomorrow I will get out the camera and have a photo session as it's been almost 4 weeks since the last bump photo and there is most definitely a "bump" now :)


----------



## samzi

excellent!!!

12 weeks to go till i finish work. bring it on!


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Yay for finishing work Blondie!!

Raerae, I wouldn't worry too much, they are probably being over cautious with the 19 pounder that was born last week, 

Glad the fire is getting sorted, although if it is a new fire surely the manyfacturer should still cover it for a while... seems a bit strange???


----------



## caitlenc

Oooh, Blondie, so jealous you're off work!! Get lots of rest, bump buddy, I know you need it! Looking forward to new bump pics!:thumbup:

Freyasmum, I agree that at 37 weeks he'll probably be pretty well done...hopefully the next few weeks fly by, and you'll be bringing home our 2nd naughty baby before we know it!:happydance:

Beth, I have broken a chair during my pregnancy as well, it's a bit mortifying, although the owner of said chair insisted it was on its way out anyway! :haha: Can't wait to see pics of the puppies!

I definitely think the seahorse has grown, my bump actually hurt yesterday while it was shifting around in there. Can't imagine getting any bigger, but I'm told we still have alot of growing to do!:dohh:


----------



## topazicatzbet

:happydance::happydance: yay for mat leave blondie. :happydance::happydance:

now you can take it easy and eat lots of cake!

looking forward to seeing the bump pic.


----------



## tori_cottier

Yay blondie!! now all you have do now is chill and wait for the LO to arrive!

caitlenc who told you we still have growing to do, i really don't want to grow anymore as i will pop, 8 weeks to go bring it on

Rea Rea: I plan on doing everthing to get little one out from 35 weeks as they say it's safe to as they are fully "cooked" in there so don't worr hun, God not long now hun and we'll have our 2nd Naughty baby YAY

Beth: so glad you dog having pups as you didn't know on the last up date can we have a weekly picture and journal up date like with did with the kittens? 

Well as Caitlenc and blondie have already pointed out we are only 8 weeks away from the big day but as said i will be hitting the raspberry leaf tea/curries/long walks and possibly sex (yes ladies i'm willing to try the big BDing for the first time in what would be 8 and half months to get this LO out although i have not consulted DH about this yet but i'm sure he will agree lol) from 35 weeks i really don't think George will be late this time don't know why just a gut feelign thats all, 

MIL is here and to be honest it's not to bad she is helping a lot witht he washing and everything while me DH and DD do the reast of the house. we have finshed DD room and she loves it with all the high school musical things altho i'm sure FAME will be a big hit with her when she see's it and i will have to change it all again. 

George's room is beig painted now by me and it's a killer but i will not admit defeat as it needs doing and DH is finishing the kitchen and new room so feel guilty asking him. Altho he does keep telling me off for doing to much

Roll on to the 9th when i go on mat leave and all will be well then!!

xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

oh dear think im getting another cold, feel rubbish this afternoon. i seem to be a magnet for them at the mo. think im a bit run down from all the long shifts ive been working, good job my annual leave is kicking in now so im only on 2 days a week. most weeks till i finish work. 7 weeks to go :happydance:


----------



## tori_cottier

shall we find a counter that counts down to mat leave it seems we are all getting excited x x


----------



## samzi

yes please!!!


----------



## Blondie

ok a long awaited bump update for you :rofl: - hang on to your horses because now I'm REALLY huge :rofl: 

4 weeks ago at 28w2d I looked like this:
https://i594.photobucket.com/albums/tt21/blondiedawn/28w2dbump.jpg

and today at 32w2d (weighing exactly 1kg less than I did 4 weeks ago) I now look like this:
https://i594.photobucket.com/albums/tt21/blondiedawn/32w2dbump.jpg

The bump is definitely growing - the rest of me is just shrinking :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

the bump looks fab blondie, just wish we could fatten you up. you can have some of mine off my arms and thighs if you want.

i got my count down to mal leave ticker sorted. 
and yes i def have another cold, feel like death warmed up, :cry:


----------



## caitlenc

Awww, Blondie, you look great!!!:happydance:


----------



## Blondie

And whilst I had the camera out and before the batteries ran out I took a few photos of my purchases so here is a photo overload for you :)

our new pine drawers with giraffe money box and toiletries box on top of them
https://i594.photobucket.com/albums/tt21/blondiedawn/P1010193.jpg

moses basket
https://i594.photobucket.com/albums/tt21/blondiedawn/P1010195.jpg

quinny buzz 4 in pram mode
https://i594.photobucket.com/albums/tt21/blondiedawn/P1010196.jpg

cotbed
https://i594.photobucket.com/albums/tt21/blondiedawn/P1010197.jpg

play mat (fisher price deluxe lights and melodies)
https://i594.photobucket.com/albums/tt21/blondiedawn/P1010198.jpg

various cot toys
https://i594.photobucket.com/albums/tt21/blondiedawn/P1010199.jpg

quilt for pram / moses basket made by me :)

https://i594.photobucket.com/albums/tt21/blondiedawn/P1010200.jpg

cuddles robes and quilt
https://i594.photobucket.com/albums/tt21/blondiedawn/P1010201.jpg

cot mobile and gro-bag
https://i594.photobucket.com/albums/tt21/blondiedawn/P1010202.jpg

pictures on wall
https://i594.photobucket.com/albums/tt21/blondiedawn/P1010203.jpg

contents of wardrobe (well built in closet)
https://i594.photobucket.com/albums/tt21/blondiedawn/P1010191.jpg

nappies, wipes, tens machine, baby carrier, baby monitor, changing bag etc
https://i594.photobucket.com/albums/tt21/blondiedawn/P1010192.jpg

and my camera batteries ran out before I had chance to take any photos of the rest of the nursery and the clothes :rofl:


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

They are fab Blondie... I love the quilt u made... I want one :)
Will Have to get playing in the sewing machine...


----------



## topazicatzbet

it all looks fab blondie, love the quilt you made.


----------



## samzi

Am i the only one whose LO isnt going to have its own room? :huh: :cry:


----------



## Blondie

and a few more

nursery including bed
https://i594.photobucket.com/albums/tt21/blondiedawn/P1010205.jpg

a few outfits - we love the carrot one as DH and I are both veggie so it is so us :rofl:
https://i594.photobucket.com/albums/tt21/blondiedawn/P1010206.jpg

a couple of recent asda purchases that I couldn't resist
https://i594.photobucket.com/albums/tt21/blondiedawn/P1010207.jpg

a next 3 pack of sleepsuits someone bought us
https://i594.photobucket.com/albums/tt21/blondiedawn/P1010208.jpg

and the camera batteries really are dead now so the contents of the drawers will have to wait :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Blondie

samzi said:


> Am i the only one whose LO isnt going to have its own room? :huh: :cry:

:hugs: awww SAmzi - it doesn't matter about LO having their own room, ours will sleep in our room for the first few weeks anyway :hugs: Having a room of it's own really isn't important at all :)


----------



## RaeRae

Blondie - The room looks so gorgeous!!

Samzi - Chunk is coming in with us. We live in a 2 bedroom flat and Zoe has her room. Zoe was in with me for a long time and I'm doing the same with this one.

I had clinic this morning. They're really happy with my diabetes and with baby so they're happy to leave him in for another 3 weeks if possible. If it all goes to plan I'll be having him between the 19th and 23rd of October but they may still need to do it sooner. I've got another scan next week and then they'll give me a date.

I've got to be fair apart from being really uncomfortable I'm feeling great and I'm happy they want to leave him in til he's cooked properly.

Worked out from last week's scan measurements he was weighing 8lbs 1oz. He's going to be huge.


----------



## Blondie

Glad all is well with baby - yikes he is going to be big one, 3 more weeks to grow aswell - good job you will be having a c-section :)

2 more weeks til my next growth scan to see if my skinny baby is getting any bigger :rofl: - all indications so far is that it is growing ok but I was comparing sizes with a lady in my nct class who is having twins and at our 28 week growth scans her smallest twin was 2lb 7oz and mine was only 2lb 5oz but still within a normal range so I think mine will be a small one.


----------



## samzi

my little issi is v active again today ti seems! felt her loads the last few hours!!


----------



## caitlenc

Yay Samzi!! It's a great feeling, isn't it?


----------



## samzi

im slowly getting used to it :lol:


----------



## caitlenc

Blondie, fab piccies!!


----------



## flowertot

evening ladies. 

nursery looks gorgeous Blondie. i love the colours.

glad you're feeling lots more movement samzi.

hi everybody :hugs:

does anybody elses bump feel sore to touch sometimes during practice contractions? i've noticed the braxton hicks a lot today. they are not painful but when i touch a certain part on the right side of my bump its sore??


----------



## Becyboo__x

I dont know if mines the same but i feelt when i moisturised my belly that if i press to much or like rub it feels sore but it feels like pressure aswel :shrug: x


----------



## caitlenc

I haven't had any braxton hicks yet...


----------



## topazicatzbet

me either. thought i might have been a few weeks ago but now think it was just lo laying funny.


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Samzi, our LO will be bunking in with DSD when she comes to visit, am not sure how long LO will be in with us... DH works long shifts so I guess it depends how how much he is disturbed when he goes back to work...


----------



## AnnaMaria

_Aaarggghhh. I wrote a long-long story and then just closed the window. So stupid.
Anyway, long story shortly - Blondie, fab room and belly. There is something
Rae - I think even if he comes early he will be fine. Anelle was so tiny when borned but your baby is bigger and that is a huge advantage._


----------



## Blondie

Caitlen - I don't think I've had any proper BH either - I've had the odd painful twinge which has had me doubled over (a bit like a stitch) but that has probably happened about twice.

Got midwife appointment this afternoon so will hopefully have put on a bit of weight and baby will have grown some more. Hopefully it won't be hiding right in my back again aswell so we will actually be able to get a clear heartbeat this time :)


----------



## flowertot

i only noticed them with my first pregnancy when i was over 30 weeks but this time i've noticed them from 20 weeks. i mentioned it to the midwife that they seem quite strong but she just said its because its my second pregnancy and my body is more in tune.


----------



## caitlenc

I've also noticed that for the past couple of days the seahorse is quieter...there's definitely movement, but the movements aren't as strong. I'm wondering if I should be worried, or if it's just because there's less room in there and the movements are less pronounced?:shrug:


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Scan date through at last!!! 21st Oct, which is ages away and I'll be 12+6, so 3 weeks to go, but at least I have a date to look forward too :happydance:!


----------



## caitlenc

Yay Mum2be!


----------



## topazicatzbet

yay for scan date, the 3 weeks will fly by.

seahorse is probably starting to run out of room now cait, i know callum has been much quieter these past few days but i think he knows im feeling crap with this cold so is going easy on me.


----------



## Blondie

My movements are certainly less nowadays though I do get a lot more of it shoving its elbows and knees out which is so painful and really freaky - my baby is a bony one I tell you :rofl:

I like it when it gets hiccups and I just feel really small rythmic jumps going on lower down :) The bigger movements are just too sore nowadays though looking at me I'm not surprised it's trying to make a bit more space for itself :rofl:

just sat here and drank a pint of cordial as just realised I have midwife appointment in an hour and I haven't done a urine sample yet so hoping that will be able to get one before I have to go up to see midwife :rofl:


----------



## tori_cottier

Yep me too George is strugling for room now and it shows, be likes his legs in my ribs now lol

don't panic Caitlenc hun.

blondie Fab room/clothing etc finger xd for your midwife appointment!

Yay Mum2be! does this mean we get to whooo over the scan pics? i miss the scans i haven't anymore now (stupid sheffield rules).


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Yup, although Pip should be just before me...
I just hope that I don't end up with my anomaly scan at 19 weeks, if anything I would prefer this one earlier and the next one later...


----------



## caitlenc

Thanks, girls, I've had some good movement this morning, just being a paranoid mama, I guess.:blush:


----------



## Blondie

Well midwife went ok-ish - fundal height is now 31cm so it has increased 2cm in the last 2 weeks which is a good sign, heart rate nice and steady at 120bpm (though I always worry this seems low but midwife didn't seem concerned). Also baby is now straight up and down so is moving into position :) Hopefully it won't do any somersaults in the next few weeks and it will stay head down :)

Hmm trouble is although baby appears to be growing ok - my weight is still the same :cry: - it just won't go up so if baby is growing it means I'm still shrinking :(


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

:hugs: blondie, did the mw seem worried?


----------



## topazicatzbet

i ve just got back from my midwife as well. 
callum i doing better than mummy at the mo, cos i feel like ****. the midwife even said i looked rubbish, bloody cold.

been and bought some honey and lemon to make myself a hot drink in the hope it will perk me up.

anyway, FH 27 cm, hb 130-140. and he is lying transvers. was supposed to have my bloods taken again today but the midwife looked at my viens and wasnt even going to attemp to get any so i will get someone at work at the weekend to do them for me to save me having to go to the phlebotomist.


----------



## caitlenc

Glad babies are doing okay, girls. Beth, I hope you feel better soon, sweetie :hugs: Blondie, what does the doctor think of your weight? Any way to drink protein shakes or something in an attempt to fatten you up a bit? I so wish I could give you some of the extra weight I'm carrying around, sweetie. Get some rest, and eat, eat, eat!!!:thumbup:


----------



## topazicatzbet

Blondie said:


> I like it when it gets hiccups and I just feel really small rythmic jumps going on lower down :)



think i may have just experienced this for the first time. felt just how you described it.


----------



## samzi

well after complaining that i hadnt felt isa all day, i finally felt her while i was in a meeting :happydance:


----------



## flowertot

can't wait to see your scan pics mum2be. 

get pigging out blondie! now that you're on mat leave if you can't manage 3 big meals a day try 4/6 small ones. thats how i stopped myself losing loads of weight in the first tri. i just ate small amounts all though the day but of course you need high calorie food. i hope you manage to put some weight on soon. 

beth glad midwife appt went well. isn't it weird that it seems to be true regarding fetal heart rate and gender. (boys beings slower etc).

maybe you're having a boy blondie???? its not always right though. 

i'm getting very low kicks this evening, feels strange.


----------



## Blondie

Midwife just said I really need to start putting on some weight now - at least now I'm home all day I can just keep picking at things throughout the day so can hopefully boost my calorie intake a bit. Though to be honest it doesn't seem to matter how much I take in as my body can't handle too much due to all the damage done to my digestive system over the years from the crohns. 

Will just have to keep monitoring it and see but as long as baby is growing ok for now and getting everything it needs (which by all indications it is) then I can hold out a few more weeks and then just concentrate on pigging out when my body isn't directing half of my calorie intake to a baby.

I suppose the worst that could happen is that the baby stops growing aswell and I would get induced early - which is why I've got the growth scans and under consultant care.

:)


----------



## flowertot

Just asked DH to take this and i'm in shock! didn't realise just how big my bump is now. 

i'm the opposite to you Blondie :rofl: and i'm 8 weeks behind you!
 



Attached Files:







Photo1026.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Freyasmum

Gorgeous bump, Flower!

I can't believe you ladies are all heading onto mat leave already. It feels like I'll be in first tri forever. It's been at least a year so far, I'm sure.
My 12 week scan is booked for next Thursday. :happydance: I can't wait. The last couple of weeks since I booked it have been the looooooongest ever.

Blondie, I know you've had other offers, but you're welcome to some of my weight if it'll help. It's a sacrifrice I'm prepared to make. :)

I'm at home today, feeling a bit sorry for myself because I have a horrible cold. Poor me.
I'm also watching news reports about the devastation in Samoa. It's so sad, and really makes you think about how vulnerable we all are. There have been so many big earthquakes over the last couple of days; Just off Samoa, Peru, Indonesia... It's quite frightening.

Sorry. Enough doom and gloom. The sun looks like it's coming out here now. Maybe I'll get out of bed...


----------



## Blondie

Flower - your bump is gorgeous :)

Freyasmum - I keep forgetting you are over on that side of this planet, hope everything is ok with you :hugs:

Today my list of tasks is to go to supermarket and buy enough food to last over the weekend and to buy a birthday cake for one of my husbands colleagues whose birthday it is tomorrow. I hope DH hasn't forgotten it's MY birthday on Sunday :rofl: - not that I particularly feel like celebrating it as I feel about 10 years older than I did last year :)


----------



## Blondie

Ooooh and I've arranged with my little sister to go down and get my maternity photos done on 24th October (when i'll be 36 weeks) as we are booked solid at the weekends until then. That will be exciting - though as she is currently building her portfolio and I will effectively be modelling for her then she is currently researching loads of poses she wants to try. I've told her anything goes - which will also apply to baby photos once it arrives. She will be coming up to stay very early on and taking as many photos / poses she wants. She always says its hard with paying customers as they are so protective of their babies and reserved about trying things but I trust her with anything so have told her to go ahead and do whatever she would like :happydance:


----------



## topazicatzbet

sounds great blondie, i dont think i ll be getting any bump pics done, 1 i cant afford them and 2 im not that brave. 

i ll put my dad in charge of the baby pics when he arrives as he has quite a good camera.


----------



## caitlenc

Flower, great bump pic!!

Happy early birthday, Blondie!!:hugs:

No maternity pics for me, I have no desire to document my elephantine silhouette!!:haha::haha:


----------



## topazicatzbet

:haha: thats what i was thinking cait, my thighs look massive now.


----------



## caitlenc

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## pipkintyler

Freyasmum said:


> pipkintyler said:
> 
> 
> As for me I've finally got my appointment through for my scan, it's on Thursday 8th October at 3.30pm :happydance: I will be 1 day from 12 weeks (as far as I know), I really can't wait now as I just want to make sure everythigs ok. mum2be hopefully you should get your date through soon. I'm not seeing the midwife again till I've had my scan so at least your seeing yours again in a couple of weeks. xx
> 
> My scan is 8 October too!! I so can't wait. It will be such a relief to see that everything's OK. AND I might even get to see my midwife after that!Click to expand...

Yay, can't wait, I won't see my midwife again till about 15 weeks and then I'll be having the blood test to see what the chances are of my baby having downs.


----------



## pipkintyler

Hi Everyone,

Mum2be, hurray for scan date, it's very exciting only 6 more sleeps for me. :happydance:

Blondie, I love all the stuff you've bought, looks like your baby is going to be very stylish.

Samzi, we will be having our baby in with us for the first few months, I think it's going to be easier as we live in a 3 storey with our bedroom at the top so don't fancy LO being on a different floor for a while.

Flower, your bump looks great, I can't wait to get one I'm just very bloated at the moment so look awful.

Caitlen, Glad you've had some movement from LO, apparently this happens alot when you get to your stage of pregnancy so try not to worry.

Topaz, Callum sounds like he's doing really well, hope you feel better soon though, there's nothing worse than being bunged up especially at night when your trying to sleep.

RaeRae, can't wait to see your LO, I'm loving the pictures of Anelle, so can't wait to see your LO too.

Hello to everyone else who I've missed out. and xxx to all.

Well not much happening with me at the moment, just waiting patiently (or not) for my scan, I can't seem to get it out of my head that when they do the scan there will be nothing there, I've had no symptoms for a while now apart from being very spotty but my boobs stopped hurting a few weeks ago, I've not really talked to DH about this as he's got enough to worry about at the moment with stuff that's going on at work and I know he'll be even more worried than me if I tell him, the good news is that I will soon know for sure. Anway enough crappy stuff I'm off to the East Mids baby show in Nottingham on Sunday with my friend who had her baby in May, can't wait, anyone else going???


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Hey Pip, Glad u are good, most of my symtoms have gone too, which is good cos I feel more human but rather disconserting most of the time!! 
They don't do the NT scan here, so I have to choose whether to have the bloods done, but I don't think that I will, I am fairly low risk with age, and wouldn't have the other tests if they came back high risk, I justfigure that, although I would not choose to have a baby with downs, there are much worse things that they are not screening for, so I wouldn't terminate for it and any major developmental problems they would pick up at the 20 week scan... just my thought I guess, 
Didn't mean to ramble on there for my reasoning, but guess it would be good to see what others thought...


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

pipkintyler said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Mum2be, hurray for scan date, it's very exciting only 6 more sleeps for me. :happydance:
> 
> Well not much happening with me at the moment, just waiting patiently (or not) for my scan, I can't seem to get it out of my head that when they do the scan there will be nothing there,

I feel the same, I wish our dating scan was earlier as there seem little point in prolonging thengs when they don't do the NT measurements anyway


----------



## RaeRae

Awww!! Early pregnancy is so hard! I didn't have many symptoms at all and as for boobs hurting I haven't had that at all at any stage so don't worry too much x

Last box on the ticker I can't believe it!!!!


----------



## samzi

wow rae, not long to go now! :happydance:


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

OMG Rae, I cannot believe u are so nearly there... any news on a section date yet?


----------



## caitlenc

Yay RaeRae!!! Last box, I can't believe it!:happydance:


----------



## Blondie

Wow RaeRae - last box :happydance: and it really can only be a matter of weeks now :) Are you looking forward to it?

To those ladies worrying about symptoms / lack of symptoms - I found it changed on a daily basis for me in early pregnancy - I'd have days where I felt great and couldn't stop worrying then I'd feel like death again etc. I'm sure you will all be fine :hugs:

Right downstairs cleaning now complete - floors polished and hoovered, kitchen immaculate, stairs hoovered, everywhere dusted and tidied up 

Just got upstairs to do now but that will mainly be hoovering all the bedrooms and a quick dust - oh and the bathrooms but DH did the showers for me the other day as the fumes were too much so I'm nearlly there 

Baby really having a good squirm round now though - hope it doesn't do a full somersault as I like knowing it's head down at the moment. It's had hiccups most of this morning which has me giggling - sometimes I absolutely love feeling baby when it just has little wriggles or hiccups and when I can feel it's arms down low almost tickling me but then other times when it has a proper wriggle it just goes through me, especially when you get hard lumps sticking out in various places - DH tells me to stop yelping whenever it happens as I will give baby a complex but I don't really think me having the odd yelp is going to give the baby too many hang ups in future life :rofl: :rofl:

Right think I will have an afternoon nap now until DH comes home from work and admires all my handywork


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Ohh look at u busy nesting Blondie... mat leave has done u the world of good already I feel :)


----------



## caitlenc

I agree, Blondie, some of those movements can be quite uncomfortable!

Well, my little seahorse has been bopping around all day today and yesterday, making up for my worries a few days ago. It is an amazing feeling, but can be quite disconcerting when my belly changes shape or it sticks its butt out to the front or side!:haha::haha:


----------



## AnnaMaria

_Rae, there isn't a lot to go anymore. Last box, hooray.

We are doing fine. We rented babyscale and now we weigh Anelle before and after every meal. I won't let her lose any weight. That's it. I'm her mother and she has to listen to me. Yeah, like she would
We made our first proper walk today. We haven't done that for two weeks. Last time was Saturday morning when we went to walk and in to the cinema to see Ice Age 3. And day ended with birth of Anelle. Christ, it's already two weeks. Where time goes?
I put you a pic of our bundled babygirl waiting for daddy to bring the stroller. I should always dress her like that. She looks so big that way_
 



Attached Files:







DSC00081.JPG
File size: 39.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## caitlenc

Anelle is just beautiful, AnnaMaria!!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

he is looking stunning annamaria.


well callum has been beating me up all day today at work the bully!

managed to get the dr at work to take my bloods as well but she had to go in the back of my hand for them. any way my hb was fine cos i looked it up.

been on the honey and lemon all day today as well which is helping the cold.

hope your all well girls.


----------



## Blondie

I'm so tired tonight - off to bed in a minute :)

NCT class was good today, though the men were all looking a bit pale when we were talking about 3rd stage, placenta delivery and bleeding - then when they had to change nappies (complete with what you would expect in the first few days - ie peanut butter, black treacle, pesto sauce etc) I think they were finally ready to all head down the pub :rofl:

Had a bump comparison with the other ladies there and they were all amazed at how small I am and I think DH felt a bit sad for me not being as obviously pregnant as people due weeks after me. :(

Well tomorrow I will be 33 weeks pregnant on my 33rd birthday - that is a bit random :)


----------



## caitlenc

Aww, happy birthday, blondie, and you look gorgeous, don't let anyone make you feel bad about your bump, it's perfect!!!!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## tori_cottier

Happy Birthday Blondie x x x 

Well I've managed to get a whole coat on George's room today with out to much trouble and DH and MIL are running around gettign down stairs ready now as they can see on my face it's starting to get me down a little now , DD is helping a lot as well esp with the painting there's more paint on her than on the walls:blush:

To all you ladies who are in the 1st tri, let me reassure you everything your worrying about is normal the whole losing symptoms will seem a far distance in the future and will be replaced by other worries, I was always glad to hit the later part of the 2nd tri heading into the 3rd as there is a calmness to it although still packed with some worries but it's a reassurance and this is the time i finaly admit to my self i was having a baby! But I think this is all part of the process. But what ever worries you are having we'll always be here to support and help you along the way!

So how is everyone? I'm now hitting the stage of where i can't sleep for fear i haven't cleaned/organised or done something, but tonight has been a long one as i've sat and reminised (sp) about when this all started from the moment Blondie had to reassure me that the Clearblue POAS was crap after a certain week to telling me i couldn't go in a hot tub while at my Weekend cottage then onto watching each one of you move over here and being so friendly, I think (or replace that with know) i'm going to miss it alot and all of you guys!! 

33 week today for Caitlanc, Blondie and Me not long now!!

Rea Rea Congrats on getting to the last box's i think i'll wet myself when i get to that stage!

Have you girls got your mat bags ready for the hospital if so what are you packing? I don't want to take to much or to little 

xx


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

I wasn't expecting to see anyone from the uk on ths morning tori... I can't sleep either... but more to do with DH snoring and the drank alcohol smell making me feel sick, I dunno how he gets that the beer makes him sleep better :shrug:

Happy birthday Blondie!!! any plans? hope u have a lovely day :)


----------



## tori_cottier

Aww hun, your bump is perfect, I would kill for your bump as i know (and this is from past experence of my sister) for a fact as soon as you have LO your tummy is going to look no different to pre preg. us (putting this tactile) larger ladies will have to work just a little harder when LO come out. Think of it that way! x x x



Blondie said:


> I'm so tired tonight - off to bed in a minute :)
> 
> NCT class was good today, though the men were all looking a bit pale when we were talking about 3rd stage, placenta delivery and bleeding - then when they had to change nappies (complete with what you would expect in the first few days - ie peanut butter, black treacle, pesto sauce etc) I think they were finally ready to all head down the pub :rofl:
> 
> Had a bump comparison with the other ladies there and they were all amazed at how small I am and I think DH felt a bit sad for me not being as obviously pregnant as people due weeks after me. :(
> 
> Well tomorrow I will be 33 weeks pregnant on my 33rd birthday - that is a bit random :)


----------



## tori_cottier

Mum2bewaiting said:


> I wasn't expecting to see anyone from the uk on ths morning tori... I can't sleep either... but more to do with DH snoring and the drank alcohol smell making me feel sick, I dunno how he gets that the beer makes him sleep better :shrug:
> 
> Happy birthday Blondie!!! any plans? hope u have a lovely day :)

Hi ya, 

I think your DH and mine have the same ideas tonigh/morning, but i know from 3am onwards its like a mission to sleep at the moment, i think some one said it's your bodies way of preparing you for the baby so thats it my day will be starting before the birds are up lol :shrug:

how are you finding being preganant hun?


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

better now I don't feel quite so lousy, am beginning to get more energy which is good (although today may be a bit different), I'm just impatiently waiting for medical confirmation atm and then I think it will sink in a bit more... I am looking forward to going back to work and telling everyone though, I think that will help with the reality bit too...

I think the dog has just figured out that I'm 'different' too which is quite sweet as he has got even more cuddly... am trying not to encourage it but he is such a cutie and really snuggly (he is asleep curled in my legs on the sofa atm!!

I know what u mean about everyone moving on again... I was really pleased to join u all before u had ur babies, but u will all be leaving just a few of us :( in a few weeks


----------



## Freyasmum

Wow! Other people up at the same time as me!! This is practically unheard of! Of course, I'll be off in a minute to start cooking dinner, and you all are suffering from sleepless nights...

I'm having trouble typeing at the minute because Freya has just climbed on my lap and her big fat head is now blocking my screen. :rofl:


----------



## Freyasmum

My internet is total pants today so I don't want to read back over old pages. Have we heard from Pipkin lately?


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

No, but then she does seem to come and go... 5am (uk) is obviously the new day time :haha:


----------



## tori_cottier

Hi Freyasmum, yep were awake (altho i think i may have to go lay down again before DH thinks there is something wrong) Freya seems active today lol

doesn't pets have a sense that tells them your preganant, i think i read it some where, but they become more protective of you, Babe (my late dog) use to cuddle up when ever i was upset she use to hate it an would do anything to make me happy (arrr i really miss her)


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

the emotions have really got to u tonight Tori!!
I'm hoping that DH comes down soon and offers to swap the bed for the sofe... have been up an hour now so can't be long surely!! :haha:


----------



## tori_cottier

Mum2bewaiting said:


> the emotions have really got to u tonight Tori!!
> I'm hoping that DH comes down soon and offers to swap the bed for the sofe... have been up an hour now so can't be long surely!! :haha:

Do they have a sick sense or something as when you leave them they are have a snoring compititions with them selves, then as soon as you put one toe on the floor to get out of bed they wake. 

Hope he gets up soon hun for you, I can still remember how tiring the 1st tri was let alone with lack of sleep to add to it!


----------



## tori_cottier

right i'm off again, so i will say night night part 2 as i can here him stiring so he will be soon panicing (which is never a good sign :haha: )

Hope you get some sleep mum2be!

night night


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

sleep well tori xx


----------



## RaeRae

Hello!!!

Yes I am bricking it now lol! I have a scan on tuesday and they said they will give me a section date then. But they've been saying that for months. They said they will do it at 38 weeks at the latest and it may have to be earlier so it's all down to what they say in tuesday! Tuesday is also my little girl's 5th birthday so I'm looking forward to it!!

AnnaMaria - Anelle is so beautiful!!

Blondie - Happy Birthday!! I was 26 weeks pregnant on my 26th birthday lol! Don't worry about bump size. It's your bump and nobody elses and the fact it's different makes it more special. Could be worse, you could look like me.

Caitlen - I know what you mean about dodgy belly shapes LOL! This one has had his bum and feet sticking out all morning.

Tori - I got to the nesting stage at about 33 weeks too! It has passed now coz it takes me about 5 minutes to get out of the chair. 

I half packed my hospital bag last week and I learned from last time that I didn't need half the stuff I took. I have packed

2 towels
Nighties
Breast Pads
Maternity Pads
Wash Bag (just a little shower gel, flannel, spray etc)
BIG BIG BIG pants that come up really high for after the section

Still to pack - I want more nighties, I want a caesarean belt coz apparently they're amazing, I need to get nursing bras, Something to wear home and I need to get peppermint water and plenty of snacky stuff coz they don't provide anything and I'm diabetic so I need to cover myself. all my diabetes medication and MAKE UP!!

Baby's bag

Nappies
Wipes
Cotton Wool
Lots of vests and sleepsuits

OH is going to bring in the coming home outfit and any more things I need while I'm there because we live literally 10 minutes from the hospital and it'll be easier than taking everything in at once.


----------



## AnnaMaria

_Happy birthday Blondie
Freyasmum - you were getting ready for dinner but in here it was 6.58 am  I was having a good sleep then._


----------



## topazicatzbet

happy birthday blondie!!!!

congrats on 33 weeks girls.


----------



## pipkintyler

Happy Birthday Blondie, hope you've had a wonderful day. xx

Freyasmum, Hi I'm still here, looking forward to seeing your scan pics on Thursday, I should be able to put mine on too, feeling a little more confident about it now as had a talk with my mum and she told me not to worry and that she worried all the way though her pregnancy with us too, only 4 more sleeps to go. :happydance:


----------



## topazicatzbet

i cant wait to see all these scan pic, been ages since we ve had one to coo over.

well im having a baby shower, i was planning on just going out for a meal with the girls from work, no big deal which is what we usually do, but the girls have decided that we are having a proper shower, at one of their houses, with games and everything.
im quite excited really, should be lots of fun.


----------



## Freyasmum

Three sleeps till my scan :happydance: :happydance: 
Is yours on Thursday too Pip?

I'm on a course for three days this week - really struggled not to fall asleep today! I explained to the guy taking it, in case he thought he was boring! :rofl:
It is pretty boring though - 'Managing the Test Process' was never going to be fun!

Yay for a shower, Beth. I'm going to one soon for my cousin, who is coming home from the States for a holiday.

Hope you had a good birthday Blondie!


----------



## Blondie

Hi Ladies :)

Thanks for all the birthday wishes :) Had an ok day yesterday, spent most of it asleep on the sofa but went out for a meal with DH in the evening. Energy levels are definitely at an all time low now so very glad I have everything bought already for baby and I can just put my feet up now :)

Think I'm going to evict cat from sofa and go back to sleep for a couple of hours now :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

blondie, could you not speak to your midwife about getting some supplement drinks to help with the weight gain.

they do them in milkshakes, juice or mouses. dont think they taste the bet but one or two a day might help.


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Bring out the nurse in u Beth!!! But do agree, it sound like a good idea and would help with the lack of energy too x

Well, I got a pair of brown linen trousers and a bump band from ebay today, so my official first maternity clothes and only cost me £3 something and in fab condition too! :happydance: I do so love a bargain :)


----------



## caitlenc

My, my, you ladies have been busy!:thumbup:

We had a nice weekend, bought DH a used car, as the lease was up on his Mini. We also bought some artwork for the Nursery walls, and a shade for the window. Slowly but surely getting things done.

I haven't packed my bag yet, although DH mentioned it might be a good idea to get that done...how odd that the man in this relationship is more on top of things than I am!:haha:

Girls who have scans this week, can't wait to see the piccies!! And RaeRae, looking forward to hearing about your section date!

:hugs: to all my lovelies!:hugs:


----------



## samzi

wow ive never seen it so busy!!


----------



## Blondie

God I am so annoyed right now - me and a colleague from work have set up an accountancy business which we are just getting off the ground alongside our full time jobs with a view to having enough clients next year that we won't have to keep our full time jobs anymore and I won't have to go back after maternity leave. Which was going well we have a handful of clients and it was nice having the two of us working together on them to double check each others work.

She has just emailed me to say she has accepted a 12 month secondment out in Brazil so we need to discuss what we are going to do with the business - ie I'm going to have to go it alone now so all the clients are basically my responsbility aswell as me being 33 weeks pregnant and going to have a new baby in a few weeks. Christmas and new year is the busiest time for an accountant with tax returns, company accounts etc and the plan was that this year she would be able to handle the clients we had but now that has all gone pear-shaped. I'm really disappointed with her as she was the closest friend I have up here in the north east and now she is just buggering off and leaving me to handle it all myself :(

really don't know what to do now :cry: - well I suppose it serves me right for actually making close friends and thinking we could go into business together, I rarely make friends nowadays thanks to being let down so badly in the past and hurt so to know that my best friend up here is just upping and leaving reminds me exactly why I shouldn't bother in the future. At least with my DH, my little cats and my baby they should all stick around a bit longer :cry:. DH worries that I don't make friends and tend to stay a bit of a recluse since moving up here but I think this proves my point. Why bother because they always let you down in the end :(

Sorry just needed a rant :)

Right I'd better get to the supermarket and buy some food!


----------



## caitlenc

Aaww, Blondie, that's too bad. Is there anyone else you could work with? I know you'll be overwhelmed when baby comes, but could you maybe get someone in to help you with the baby so you could tend to these clients? It would be a shame to lose the opportunity to get your business going just because your "friend" bailed out on you. And I'm sorry you feel slighted by your friends...if I lived nearby I suspect you and I would be thick as thieves!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

That sucks Blondie... I really hope u come up with a solution quickly :hugs:

Samzi, u should have joined us for a 4 am chat, it was great, even though we should have been sleeping :haha: but at least freyasmum didn't get lonely! ;)


----------



## topazicatzbet

:hugs: blondie, thats rubbish, you dont need that stress right now. 
like cait said is there anyone else you could pair up with.

i know what you mean about friends letting you down, i went through a bad time while at uni with someone i thought was a friend. im so lucky i still have my 2 childhood bestfriends id be lost with out them.


dont think your that far away from me, if you fancy a day out ssometime once littleones are here im up for it. cant have you turning in to a hermit can we. :hugs:


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

oh, can I tag along? heavily up the duff or with LO!! :)

My little sis is pregnant!! woohoo, 5 weeks and completely unplanned so she is rather shocked (as is her OH who likes his plans and LO didn't fall into one for another 5 years I think!!) so she has tols me and me only for a little while, I am sooo chuffed, the wierd thing is that if I go 2 weeks over and she 2 weeks under our LO's could share the same birthday!!! How cool is that! Can feel a big 1st birthday party coming on!! I think she was a bit unsure of telling me as she knew we had been trying, and if it had been the other way round I would have been gutted, but I am exstatic!!! Although it does bugger up holiday plans somewhat as we were hoping to go away the end of june with them... can't see that one happening now!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

awe that fab news, they will have fun growing up together.


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

I am still well chuffed, I could shout it from the roof tops!! But I won't cos I got wound up at everyone trying to do that for me... it is a shame they don't live any nearer, but am sure that this will give us an opprtunity to see each other a bit more... we can set up the travel cots in each others nurseries (although DH will have something to say about sleeping on a blow up mattress no doubt when we go there! :happydance:

And my manager has been on the phone asking about my annual leave and says that if I end up taking much over then it can just be tagged on to my mat leave next april :)


----------



## pipkintyler

Freyasmum said:


> Three sleeps till my scan :happydance: :happydance:
> Is yours on Thursday too Pip?
> 
> I'm on a course for three days this week - really struggled not to fall asleep today! I explained to the guy taking it, in case he thought he was boring! :rofl:
> It is pretty boring though - 'Managing the Test Process' was never going to be fun!
> 
> Yay for a shower, Beth. I'm going to one soon for my cousin, who is coming home from the States for a holiday.
> 
> Hope you had a good birthday Blondie!



Yep mines Thursday too, you'll be on here before me though I'm sure, can't wait to see your scan pictures. xx


----------



## pipkintyler

Blondie said:


> God I am so annoyed right now - me and a colleague from work have set up an accountancy business which we are just getting off the ground alongside our full time jobs with a view to having enough clients next year that we won't have to keep our full time jobs anymore and I won't have to go back after maternity leave. Which was going well we have a handful of clients and it was nice having the two of us working together on them to double check each others work.
> 
> She has just emailed me to say she has accepted a 12 month secondment out in Brazil so we need to discuss what we are going to do with the business - ie I'm going to have to go it alone now so all the clients are basically my responsbility aswell as me being 33 weeks pregnant and going to have a new baby in a few weeks. Christmas and new year is the busiest time for an accountant with tax returns, company accounts etc and the plan was that this year she would be able to handle the clients we had but now that has all gone pear-shaped. I'm really disappointed with her as she was the closest friend I have up here in the north east and now she is just buggering off and leaving me to handle it all myself :(
> 
> really don't know what to do now :cry: - well I suppose it serves me right for actually making close friends and thinking we could go into business together, I rarely make friends nowadays thanks to being let down so badly in the past and hurt so to know that my best friend up here is just upping and leaving reminds me exactly why I shouldn't bother in the future. At least with my DH, my little cats and my baby they should all stick around a bit longer :cry:. DH worries that I don't make friends and tend to stay a bit of a recluse since moving up here but I think this proves my point. Why bother because they always let you down in the end :(
> 
> Sorry just needed a rant :)
> 
> Right I'd better get to the supermarket and buy some food!


Hi Blondie,

Sorry to hear your having such a rough time with your colleague, such a shame, what you going to do? 

As for friends I really couldn't live without mine I have a few different groups of friends but I have 2 very close friends that are always there for me as I am for them. Obviously I don't know what happened with your other friends from before you moved but you will find some friends that deserve to have you as there friend, please don't lose faith in real friendship as there are the good one's out there. 

When I'm reallly ill with my Crohns and losing loads of weight I tend to buy Complan as when I'm really bad I don't even feel like eating as I'm always heaving, why don't you try that to boost your nutrition intake as you need to try and be strong for the birth of your baby. xx


----------



## Freyasmum

Mum2bewaiting said:


> My little sis is pregnant!! woohoo

That's so exciting!! You're so lucky. My sister's girls are both in their 20s, and my brother's are teenagers (I am quite a lot younger, and left it till later to start breeding :) ) so our kids will miss out on having cousins to play with. 

Blondie, that so sucks about your 'friend'. You strike me as being remarkably capable though so I'm quite sure you'll figure something out. Certainly not something you wanted to be sorting out at this stage though :hugs:

Pipkin, you'll probably get your pics up here before me. I looked at the disk they gave me last time and the pics are in some weird program and I'm not sure how to get copies out!! Hmmm... I'll figure something out - I work in IT after all.


----------



## pipkintyler

Freyasmum said:


> Mum2bewaiting said:
> 
> 
> My little sis is pregnant!! woohoo
> 
> That's so exciting!! You're so lucky. My sister's girls are both in their 20s, and my brother's are teenagers (I am quite a lot younger, and left it till later to start breeding :) ) so our kids will miss out on having cousins to play with.
> 
> Blondie, that so sucks about your 'friend'. You strike me as being remarkably capable though so I'm quite sure you'll figure something out. Certainly not something you wanted to be sorting out at this stage though :hugs:
> 
> Pipkin, you'll probably get your pics up here before me. I looked at the disk they gave me last time and the pics are in some weird program and I'm not sure how to get copies out!! Hmmm... I'll figure something out - I work in IT after all.Click to expand...


Well You'll probably still beat me as I'm crap with IT, I've just realised we both have under 200 day's to go, yipeeeeee, god it seems a really long way to go over double the time passed already for me, why can't these things take less time :growlmad:.


----------



## caitlenc

Mum2Be, what exciting news!! Cousins the same age is so nice, they can grow up like siblings!:happydance:

Pipkin, the early days are hard, they really do drag. I found the second tri to be the quickest, this part is really dragging. I only have 7 weeks left, which sounds like nothing, but the way it feels it might as well be 7 months!:dohh:

Blondie, hunni, how're you feeling today?:hugs:

Well, we had a bit of a scare yesterday. I was lying on the couch watching TV, and my dog jumped up on me and landed on my bump quite hard. I worked myself into quite a state waiting to feel baby move, and my bump was quite sore. Finally, when seahorse started swimming again, I became quite hysterical and couldn't stop crying!:cry: Damn hormones. Poor DH didn't know what to do, because I hadn't said anything about it for fear of worrying him! So, we went and listened to the heartbeat (which was quite strong), and then HE started crying with relief, poor thing. Funny thing was, as soon as we heard the heartbeat, my stomach started shifting all around, and baby stayed quite active for an hour after that! I felt so silly, but just the thought of losing our LO at this stage threw us both into such a tizzy!:blush: I'm definitely feeling more hormonal these days, I cry quite easily.

Well, tonight we are going for our tour of the maternity ward at the hospital, which should be fun. Fingers Xed the next 7 weeks fly by!:thumbup:

Have a wonderful day, my lovelies!:hugs:


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

TY everyone! I think I am more excited than her atm! :haha:

Glad all is ok Caitlenc x


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Have just logged onto FB to see out of curiority what the responses were to my status (thought would write here as a few of u have seen :)) and found it quite amusing to read... it is like being part of a great big conpiracy theory!!! :haha: 
Was wondering how to announce it properly... although am VERY surprised my mother didn't put something more transparent... but may leave it another few days to see what else goes on!!! :) it has made me chuckle!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

hehe i saw them too, didnt want to reply to give too much away, so just gave it the thumbs up. :thumbup:


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

That's what I mean about being part of a huge conspiracy, anyone that knows has put a like, apart from Caitlenc and my mother so far. The other lad I used to work with, was lovely, but more made for outpatients iykwim and i haven't seen/spoken to him for ages :)
Oh and I think mum is trying to make up for trying to tell so many people when I was 4+2!


----------



## topazicatzbet

i finally worked out how to get the pics off my mobile so i ve done a bump shot for you lovely ladies. 

i did do one in pants and bra but i think my bump looks fat so will keep that one for me. lol.

he has been really quiet these past 2 days though after spending all weekend beating me up. hpefully he is going through a growth spurt as he was quiet last mon/tue as well.
 



Attached Files:







SP_A0077.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Blondie

:cry: my little sister has just told me that she is waiting to miscarry :( , she should have been 10 weeks pregnant today but went for a scan due to bleeding and the baby stopped growing at 8w3d :cry: - she is devastated. She is due to take my maternity photos in 3 weeks time and was really looking forward to telling me then that she was pregnant aswell :(

Life sucks :(


----------



## Becyboo__x

:( sorry to hear blondie lots of hugs hun

:hug: xxxxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

oh blondie, im so sorry hun how terrible. sending you and her a big :hugs:


----------



## tori_cottier

Awww hunny I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## caitlenc

Oh, Blondie, that's awful, I'm so sorry!


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

:hugs: Blondie, that is so sad


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Scan in 2weeks :happydance:


----------



## RaeRae

Blondie - So sorry to hear about your sister x 

Mum2bewaiting - Aww I bet you can't wait!!! It'll be so lovely x

I had clinic. It looks like baby is going to come out next week. I have to go on Saturday morning for a monitor thingy and then clinic on Tuesday. They'll do a scan and decide next week when he's coming out.

Basically they said because my insulin requirements have dropped it could mean that the baby needs to come out sooner . They would ideally wait until 38 weeks but they don''t want to leave it too late and push the baby into trouble. I'm really scared they're gonna leave it too long. I've been having contractions on and off since sunday but they just seemed to ignore that. I just hope he's gonna be ok.


----------



## caitlenc

Aw, RaeRae, how exciting! I am sure baby will be fine, and 37 weeks is a great gestation, you've come such a long way!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## RaeRae

Thanks hun x I just really hope they do it next week and don't push it too far.


----------



## Blondie

Hi Ladies :)

Thanks for the comments on my sister, I'm sure she will be fine and move on from it - just sad as it would have been nice to have another little cousin for my baby born within the year but I'm sure she will get pregnant again very quickly. Just a quick request that you don't mention my sisters miscarriage on facebook as she doesn't want anyone to know about it at the moment.

RaeRae - here's hoping that by the end of next week you are a mummy :happydance: - I'm really excited for you :)

Having really sharp stabbing pains in my lady bits this morning but I think baby is pressing on a nerve down there as it feels a lot lower than usual. I told DH it felt like it could fall out last night and he had a bit of a panic bless him - I told him that it's pretty unlikely that would happen :rofl: :rofl:

Right I'd better go and empty the dishwasher and sort myself out some lunch otherwise I won't be able to answer my husbands interrogation on calorie intake when he gets home from work :rofl: :)


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Bless ur DH Blondie!! :)

Our second team naughty LO :happydance: (u are gonna leave us few stragglers again :(), hope everything works out Raerae x


----------



## Blondie

Here we go - the non-bump at 33w3d :rofl:

https://i594.photobucket.com/albums/tt21/blondiedawn/33w3d.jpg

Though my innie belly button is looking dangerously close to vanishing soon :( so I'm assuming there is something in there pushing it out - though I hate the thought of my belly button popping so hoping it will stay in a bit longer :rofl:


----------



## Becyboo__x

Gosh im shocked at your bump its defo there but i think your going to have a sudden spurt soon if not then your lucky in a way to not have got huge i feel huge already and im only nearly 25weeks :| and im losing my innie its more then half way out now :( oh dear lol 

xx


----------



## samzi

i am praying my innie doesnt turn into an outie!!!

they freak me out :rofl:


----------



## caitlenc

My innie has become a flattie!!:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## topazicatzbet

caitlenc said:


> My innie has become a flattie!!:haha::haha::haha:

mines almost a flattie, but my belly bar makes it look like an outie. lol


----------



## tori_cottier

Oh mine went at least 4 months ago and each day i can see it becoming more of a outtie :wacko:

Beth how do you cope with a belly bar hun? is it one of those special ones for prenancy, i had to take mine out with DD and it never returned again, although neither did my Tatoo of Bambie whioch is on my tummy he now looks rather odd with a long neck lol


----------



## topazicatzbet

yeah i got some cheap pregnancy ones off ebay and so for they are ok . although the skin over it does seam to be getting thinner, will see how it goes, im hoping i dont have to remove it.


----------



## Blondie

My cheap maternity belly bar is still holding out so hoping it will last a few more weeks.

Well been busy this morning working out how to end my business partnership with my so called "friend". Having to sort out changing share capital, resignation of directors, change of company registered address, change of bank accounts, notification of clients, notification of HMRC etc etc etc - so much to do and not exactly ideal timing for me but my "friend" doesn't seem to give a damn about all that. :( Oh well it will be good for me to go it alone, I have enough clients to cover costs of running the business at least and don't have to devote too much time to them so I can cope for now and once baby is out I can concentrate on bringing in more clients and earning myself a nice little income once maternity leave ends.


----------



## caitlenc

Sounds like a good plan, Blondie! The nice thing about running your business alone is that you won't have to share the profits with anyone! I know you'll do just fine, sweetie. Oh, and I love the bump pic, you look fab!!!:happydance:


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

sounding good Blondie :)


----------



## caitlenc

Well, have an OB appointment today, so looking forward to that (although not looking forward to being weighed!). Hoping everything still looks good, no reason to believe it won't. Can't believe we're coming up on 34 weeks! It's funny, because my ticker makes that "cankle" comment, and yesterday my ankles were the most swollen they have been yet!:haha:


----------



## topazicatzbet

glad things are getting sorted blondie. i still cant get over how small your bump is. LO must be curled up nice and tight.


good luck with the ob cait, im sure all will be ok. gosh not long til more naughty babies arrive.


----------



## msmith

Hi Ladies,
Once again I have not been on for ages-where does the time go every evening. I have today off so thought I'd jump on and say hello.

Blondie-what a crappie week for you but sounds like you are getting business things sorted. I am in the small bump camp with you. I should not complain as my friend is only a few weeks ahead of me and suffering with her size.
Caitlenc-good luck at the OB.
Samzi-is your belly button on the move out then??
Tori-sounds like Bambi may look more like a giraffe now-heehee
Mum2bewaiting-2 weeks will whizz by.

Feeling pretty good still. Baby is moving around and making my belly wobble. Great that DH can now feel it too.

Take care
:hugs:


----------



## samzi

hey stranger!!!

nah at the moment its fine, but im hoping it doesnt pop out! they freak me out so much i dunno how id cope :rofl:


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Hey msmith, glad all is good...

Am I in the minority... I can't wait to have an outtie... it will mean that my belly is then full of baby!!! :blush:


----------



## msmith

Hos is your bump doing? Mine is pretty slow and small at the mo. I'm sure I will pop soon though, especially with the amount I'm eating.


----------



## samzi

i suppose thats one way of thinking of it :lol:


----------



## samzi

msmith said:


> Hos is your bump doing? Mine is pretty slow and small at the mo. I'm sure I will pop soon though, especially with the amount I'm eating.

not doing too bad :) not huge but deff a difference (should hope so too:rofl:) been off work past few days and spent most my time in bed, so i have felt her loads and even saw her kicking yesterday!! really surreal but i loved it. im on belly watch all the time now :lol:


----------



## msmith

Mum2bewaiting said:


> Hey msmith, glad all is good...
> 
> Am I in the minority... I can't wait to have an outtie... it will mean that my belly is then full of baby!!! :blush:

:laugh2::laugh2::laugh2::laugh2:


----------



## Freyasmum

Hey msmith! Good to see you're still around!

Well, here are pics from my scan yesterday.
 



Attached Files:







Look, it's a baby.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 8









Arms.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 7









Legs.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 8









It's got a brain!!.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Blondie

Freyasmum said:


> Hey msmith! Good to see you're still around!
> 
> Well, here are pics from my scan yesterday.

Hi Freyasmum

Gorgeous scan pics - I love the ones of it's little hands :) All looking good :happydance:


----------



## topazicatzbet

yay freyasmum, lovely scan pics.

im playing midwife today, puppies are comming. :happydance::happydance:


----------



## caitlenc

Yay for the pups, Beth!! Post pics ASAP!!

Hi MsSmith, good to see you!

Freyasmum, fab pics, so glad all went well. Looks like a boy to me!!!:happydance:


----------



## pipkintyler

Hi All,

Well had my scan yesterday too and all is well with LO, he/she is very active looked like he/she was on a trampoline most of the time as one minute you could see the back and the next you could see the front. Looked like all the bits were in the right place, I could of stayed there all day looking at my beautiful baby, I kept getting told off as I kept laughing while the midwife was trying to take the pictures, I managed to get my pictures for free as we forgot to get the tokens. I'm so pleased and I'm a few day's further along than I thought so I'm 12+3 today.

Freyasmum - Your scan pictures are great, I will try and work out how to put them on in a bit so you can all see mine.

Blondie - could you change my due date on the first page to 20th April please.

Mum2Be - Can't wait to see your scan pictures, not long now.

Topaz - Can't wait to see photo's of the puppies.

Caitlen - Good luck with OB.

Samzi - I have a phobia about outies too.

Msmith - Lovely to hear from you.

HUGS to everyone I've missed. xxx 

I AM ONE VERY RELIEVED AND HAPPY PREGNANT LADY. XXX


----------



## caitlenc

Yay Pipkin!!!


----------



## pipkintyler

Here's my scan pics, I so love this LO already.


----------



## pipkintyler

caitlenc said:


> Yay Pipkin!!!

Just put my pics on too :happydance:


----------



## topazicatzbet

awe they are fab.

i love seeing scan pics. seems like so long since i had mine. im in withdrawal.


----------



## caitlenc

Aw, fab pics, Pipkin!! Our naughty babies tend to be very good looking!:thumbup:


----------



## pipkintyler

Thanks ladies,

In celebration of me finally working out how to upload the photo's I have changed my profile picture as you will see, my username is pipkintyler as I got 2 kittens for my 30th birthday 3 years ago, unfortunately Tyler died back end of last year so I now have Barnie who I got as a kitten from the RSPCA soon after Tyler died, we got him as Pipkin was very depressed and so was I after Tyler went. Barnie is the creamy cat, I know he looks like a girl but he is in fact a boy, love my cats they make me laugh every day.


----------



## topazicatzbet

awe they are so cute. but then again i am cat mad arent i lol.

still waiting for puppies, the first stage of dog labour can go on a bit, this is not good for my birth nerves. im bored too, cant leave the room or she gets upset and howels.


----------



## Blondie

Lovely scan photos pipkin - glad everything is ok with your little one aswell :)

Lots of healthy naughty babies growing :happydance:

Got my 34 week scan on Monday morning - my last chance to see the baby before it arrives  so scarey!!

Oooh Beth - little puppies :)

And seeing as we are all talking pets I thought I'd show you my two babies :)

Izzy the deaf one is white and Indie is the grey and white (very timid) - both were rescue cats that we got from CPL and they are probably about 14 months old now :cloud9::cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







4.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 4









15.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Hey all, great scan pics Pipkin, 12 days til my scan, it still seems like forever away

Hope the pups come soon Beth, I have to admit that I would love to come and see them when they are ready... but u mustn't let me leave with one... I have enough to contend with with Fred:
 



Attached Files:







june09 047.jpg
File size: 64.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## caitlenc

Oh, loving the pet pics! Will post mine as soon as I can...


----------



## Becyboo__x

Thought id join in ;)

Bailey when pup
https://i615.photobucket.com/albums/tt235/19becyboo91/Baileywhenlittle.jpg

Bailey now nearly 6 
https://i615.photobucket.com/albums/tt235/19becyboo91/SDC11061.jpg
x


----------



## Blondie

Gosh we have some gorgeous pets :)


----------



## flowertot

Evening ladies.

i've not really been on here much for the past week and there were so many pages to read. i really can't remember everything so can't do presonal messages but i will say that i'm loving the bump/scan/pet photos. 

not much going on with me apart from i have a new car. i love it its so much nicer than my old rust bucket. 

bump is getting bigger by the day (oh and samzi i've had an outie from 16 weeks this time around and i love it. it went back to normal after DD so i'm sure it will this time too but i think its great and reminds me that there is a little baby in there pushing it out. each to their own though :rofl:)

lots of :hugs: to everyone x


----------



## flowertot

also realised that i'm down to 99 days!


----------



## topazicatzbet

woo hoo flower, double figures.

i wont bore you all with all my pets. but will put puppy pics on WHEN they arrive.

her waters have gone now, but she is taking her sweet time about it.
im well fed up now. my sis has come round to paint the pics in callum room and i want to keep her company and sit with her but i cant cos madame gets all wound up if i leave her. 
looks like im gonna be up all night birthing puppies. :dohh:


----------



## Mork

Loving all the pics ladies!!! Glad to hear you are all ok and your babies are doing well :)
I have my scan date through for 27th October!!!!
xx


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Yay for scan Mork, Mine seems to be rather late compared to everyone elses, have come to the conclusion that our area is rather naff when it comes to maternity services...


----------



## Mork

Thanks hon :)
Yes, your area seems to make you wait a bit longer for your scan - very annoying! Still, less than 2 weeks now for you!!! 
xxx


----------



## Freyasmum

Morning all! My, but you've all been busy!

Great pics, Pipkin! Your new due date is my birthday!!

I'm a bit confused about my dates now. Going by my LMP, I had it figured for 12 April. Then we had that scan a few weeks ago, and the dude said he thought 19 April, which puts me at 12 + 4 now. At the scan the other day the woman didn't say anything to me, but I could see on screen it was measuring me as 13 + 1, with EDD 14 April. That seems to make more sense to me, and would tie in with my LMP...
So which date do I go by? :shrug: I'm all confuzzled!!

I suppose I could wait until I see my midwife, but that's nearly 2 weeks away.
What do you all think?


----------



## Freyasmum

Forgot to say that everyone's pets look gorgeous!! I'll have to hunt around for decent ones of Duck to post.


----------



## topazicatzbet

did you not get an ultrasound report for your notes, we do over here and gives and edd.



first puppy has finally arrived at 23.15, 12hr after i first found her in labour, def in for a late night tonight. 
its a tan and white girl just like mum, and dad was right there at the birth bless him.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Awww :D bless bet the pups are all going to be gorgeous!

and youll proberley have to wait Freyasmum but if you had your ultrasound it should say on your notes what bubs measured at :) if not then im not sure :shrug: 
x


----------



## Freyasmum

The report will go to my midwife - I'm just too impatient to wait until I see her!

How exciting that the puppies are coming!


----------



## topazicatzbet

another little girl just arrived, she went an hour in between them so she might be done in about 4 hrs or so at this rate. 

oh well just put a film on that will pass about 2 hrs. good job im not working tom.


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Awww, they sound gorgeous Beth :)

Well, I started spotting last night, and it continued into this morning, so ended up at A&E early this morning. I have some leucocytes in my pee, not enough to have antibiotics and have a scan arranged for Tuesday... although knowing that I am potentially brewing a urine infection gives me a bit of reassurance that everything else is ok.

DH has taken today off work and I am just to take it easy for the weekend


----------



## topazicatzbet

im sure all will be fine hun, sounds like a uti causing problems. Lo is well stuck in by now.


----------



## topazicatzbet

well final count was 5 puppies, all very healthy little things, they havent stopped eating all night. wonder if she wants to borrow some of my nipple cream. lol.

dad was preSent through out providing support. bless him.

3 boys and 3 girls.
 



Attached Files:







SP_A0082.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 11









SP_A0084.jpg
File size: 37.2 KB
Views: 12









SP_A0085.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 14


----------



## samzi

aww so cute beth!!
m2b - im sure its nothing to worry about, hope your ok :hugs:

well im off to manchester this morning to see some friends of the family and then more family tomorrow. should be good!! see you all sun eve x


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

that's what i'm thinking, but it will be nice to have the scan just to confirm... I don't think I would be so worried if I didn't feel so good otherwise... mad isn't it... 

Ur up early to say u had a late night... how are the pups getting on?


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

nipple cream or the breast pump Beth! :haha:

have a good weekend Samzi :hugs:


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

how does 3+3=5 beth?


----------



## topazicatzbet

Mum2bewaiting said:


> how does 3+3=5 beth?

oops, its only 2 girls. def 5 puppies. im sleep deprived so allowd to make some mistakes.

got to go sort the kitchen out now so i can move them in there, my dad has made a whelping box for them and i need to get the pen out to attatch to it so she can be in the kitchen with the other 2 but seperate from them at the same time.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Aww topazicatzbet there gorgeous :)!!
x


----------



## RaeRae

Hello girls!

Spent the night in hospital last night. Started having contractions yesterday and they were 6 minutes apart and really hurting. I called the unit and went in for assessment. Baby was on the tracer and he's really happy. They did an internal (gross) and the cervix is still thick no dilation at all haha!! I had 2 co-codamol and they kept me in overnight but it all settled down and now I'm home again recovering from lack of sleep at the hospital LOL!


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Christ Rae, seems the naughties had quite a night last night. Glad all is ok though x

I have had a quiet day with things seeming to settle down, and then they started again at tea time... not quite sure what to do now as don't think A&E will do much different with havig scan booked for tuesday, so think am gonna send DH to work with another pee sample and if it the same or worse get in touch with the oncall GP to see what they might do :(


----------



## caitlenc

Crikey, you've all been busy!

Mum2Be, I'm sure all is okay, but it's hard not to worry when spotting. Sending you hugs!:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Beth, pups are gorgeous!!:happydance:

RaeRae, glad all is settled down, hopefully he hangs in there a little bit longer!:hugs:

Not much going on here, out in Long Island for a restful 3 day weekend. My bump suddenly seems massive to me, and I'm having some uncomfortable heaviness down round the bottom, and some discomfort in my groin area (feels a bit like I pulled a muscle down there). 34 weeks tomorrow, so only 6 weeks to go, which seems incredible to me!:wacko:

Hugs to all my lovelies, sorry not too many personal notes, my pregnancy brain took over and couldn't remember everything.:hugs:


----------



## flowertot

Congratulations on the new pups beth, so cute. 

Mum2be - i'm sure everything will be fine with LO its common for some people to get spotting in the first tri. i had spotting with this pregnancy and all is ok. 

Samzi - enjoy your time with the family. 

RaeRae - make sure you catch up on that sleep. LO will be here in no time!

Caitlen - enjoy your time in Long Island. lots of rest. 

i've had a great time today driving around in my new car. its like a new toy. its keeping me occupied for the moment anyway as i feel like i'm missing out on buying new baby gadgets and having a new pram to play with etc. shouldn't complain that we already have everything but its so much more exciting getting new things.

when to see my best friend today too. her little girl is 5 weeks old now and i'm so pleased that she is getting on really well with breast feeding and she is back to her pre pregnancy weight already!! it took me a good 9 months to lose my pregnancy weight last time but i was so busy with DD it didn't bother me at all.

enjoy the rest of your weekend ladies x


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Thanks everyone, well it all seems to have settled down again this morning. DH has gone to work with a pee sample to test for me and I have been left with instructions to take it easy again today

I will be glad when Tuesday comes, at the moment I am trying to not think about being pregnant or not being pregnant, so neither is working particularly well


----------



## caitlenc

Aw, Mum2Be, waiting is very difficult, isn't it? I suspect all is well, though. Hang in there, hunni.:hugs:

Well, Tori, Blondie, and I are 34 weeks today!:happydance: Only 6 to go!


----------



## Blondie

Just back from 34 week scan and baby is measuring 5lb 4oz which is roughly where it should be :happydance: - very relieved to know baby is growing healthily and putting on weight as expected :happydance:

Roll on November and eviction date :) - I'm off into town later to buy some raspberry leaf tea and clary sage oil in preparation :rofl:


----------



## topazicatzbet

:happydance::happydance: thats fab news blondie. sounds like baby is going to be a very healthy weight unlike his/her mamma.

how are you doing?

ive got my first antenatal class tonight :happydance:

mum2be, how are you doing hun, did you go in to work?

hugs to the rest of the girls


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

No, updated journal x


----------



## topazicatzbet

yeah have seen it hun. have posted there. im here if you need someone.


----------



## Blondie

Just read your update in your journal Mum2be :hugs: - hope everything is ok :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Mork

Hey ladies,
:baby:Some good news - we have our 2nd naughties baby!!!!:baby:
Willow77 gave birth to Poppy Rae on 8th October, weighing just 3pounds 7 ounces. Mum and baby are doing well, although still in hospital at the moment. 
Willow asked me to let you all know, she is on :cloud9:
We wish those of you near your due date all the best for you labours and births xx
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## pipkintyler

Thinking of you mum2be. :hugs: xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

hey guys, sadly i ve just had a text from mum2be saying her bean is gone. she has been in a n e over night. she is going for the scan today at 11.30 but i think this is just to confirm it.


thinking of you hun.
xxxx


----------



## Freyasmum

Thanks for the update Beth. What sad news.


----------



## pipkintyler

I'm so sorry mum2be, I wish there was something I could do for you, my thoughts are with you. :hugs: xxx


----------



## tori_cottier

I'm so sorry to hear this Mum2be :hugs: I really can't imagen how you are feeling at the moment but we are here when you need us x x


----------



## Blondie

Oh mum2be I am so sorry :hugs: :hugs: we are here for you if you need us :hugs:


----------



## caitlenc

Oh, Mum2Be, so very, very sorry for your loss. We are here for you if you need us.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Razcox

Hey guys just thought i would check in with you all and see how its going in the land of the knocked up. :)

So sorry to hear about Mum2be, she knows where we are in the TTC threads too if she needs to chat. A number of us have been through it so sending lots of :hug: to you hun xxx


----------



## RaeRae

So sorry mum2b x

I had clinic. I have to go into hospital today at 4 and I will be having Jac on Thursday. They're gonna give me steroid injections and put me on a sliding scale for insulin. I'm really scared and I'm going to miss Zoe so so so much but I'll be glad when it's all over. 

Hopefully everything will be ok. See you all soon x


----------



## samzi

goodluck rae hun!! xx


----------



## jenny25

hey girls thought id pop in and say hello girls :) im doing fine on cd16 temp dropped looks like im ovulating today even though i got my positive clearblue digi opk on sat so gonna dtd again tonight too cover basis

im sorry to hear the bad new mum2be if you need to talk you know where i am hunny 

how is everyone else doing ?

my birthday on friday big old age of 26 ha ha not drinking though ive gone off drinking hehehe so think paul is gonna do something romantic in the house for me how sweet  

xxxx


----------



## caitlenc

Hi Jenny! Good to hear from you, hunni, glad all is well. Have a fab Birthday!

RaeRae, good luck on Thursday, I am so excited for you! Can't wait to hear all about it and to see pics of your LO!!:happydance::happydance::hugs:


----------



## Blondie

RaeRae - already replied on the November sparklers thread in 3rd tri but once again good luck and I can't wait to hear the good news - has anyone got a contact number for you so you can at least text one of us and let us know how things have gone?

Just put on a load of washing for baby - sheets, bedding and white clothes etc - made it feel very real unpacking all those little hats and scratch mitts etc :cloud9:


----------



## caitlenc

Isn't that the coolest, Blondie? It's all so tiny and cute! I have washed most of the newborn and 0-3 month clothes, just have to do blankets, towels, and burpcloths, etc.


----------



## Blondie

caitlenc said:


> Isn't that the coolest, Blondie? It's all so tiny and cute! I have washed most of the newborn and 0-3 month clothes, just have to do blankets, towels, and burpcloths, etc.

It is all so so cute - I can't imagine having a little person that will fit into all those clothes :)



Seeing as a few of us are fast approaching that day now we had better make sure that we have each others contact details for updating on here when we get chance.

I have Tori's mobile number and I've just sent her mine but just in case we both go at the same time would anyone else like to send me their mobile number so I can get DH to text the news when it happens? Caitlen - I know you've posted in third tri about getting a text buddy in the states to update?


----------



## caitlenc

Yup, I'll see if anyone is interested. Otherwise, I'll give you guys my DH's details, as his phone has international service, and he can text one of you when LO arrives. Can't believe how close we're getting now. Not a moment too soon, either, as I am getting more uncomfortable by the day!:dohh:


----------



## Blondie

Quite happy for you to have my mobile number and for your DH to text me with any news Caitlen - as long as you, Tori and I aren't all pushing somewhere at the same time :rofl:

I'm so sick of being uncomfortable now - I long for the day I can sleep on my left side again without getting heartburn - I'm sure I'm getting bedsores on my right side from having to sleep on that side and my right shoulder is killing - I hate sleeping on my right :( And oh to be able to sit down and get comfy without suddenly having a pain somewhere or other or a leg being shoved under a rib - I hate to moan but I just want to be comfy again :rofl:


----------



## caitlenc

I feel exactly the same way! I am up every hour or two at night, my heartburn is horrrendous, and when I walk I feel like I have a bowling ball between my legs!!


----------



## samzi

il help you ladies out if you like :D


----------



## topazicatzbet

hey guys, i def want in on the texting. if you guys end up popping on the same day, you ll need me to update. lol

bit too late for you to see thie rae rae, but good luck. cant wait to see jac.

i have another update from mum2be. she is having a d+c tom. i have passed on all your love.


----------



## flowertot

so sorry to hear the sad news about mum2be :cry:


----------



## flowertot

i had a little drama last night. i was at my mum's house and DD was playing in a little tree house thing my mum has (its not very high and has steps up to it instead of ladders). when it was time to go home she wouldn't budge and didn't want to come down so after pleading for some time i had to go up and physically remove her from the tree house. my mum is still in plaster and nobody else was home so it had to be me. 

anyway she was having a tantrum in my arms and i lost my footing and fell. i landed on my bum at the bottom of the stairs with dd landing on my bump. the ground around the house is quite soft with leaves and stuff and the only pain i felt was in my foot really. 

rang hospital and they just said if you can feel LO moving then you don't need to come in. i'm still worried though.


----------



## Mork

Is there a seperate thread for updating on naughties babies arriving?


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

I just wanted to say thanks for everyones kind words... it means a lot. I am at home now, back to hospital in morning and on acute list... I just need this over now and think tonight is going to be another long one...


----------



## pipkintyler

Hi Mum2be, are you still online? I'm so sorry to hear your news, I feel awful for you and your OH. I could say I've been through the same thing but actually my mc was very early on and that was bad enough so I can't imagine how you must be feeling right now. The thing to remember is that this is not your fault It's nothing you did or didn't do it's just one of those bloody crap things that happen. We are all here for you as I'm sure you know. Just make sure you and your OH are there for each other and make sure you talk about it and make him talk to, I know my DH was very upset when it happened to us but didn't show it at first as he didn't want to upset me but to be honest that will only make things worse for him and you. :hugs: xx


----------



## pipkintyler

RaeRae said:


> So sorry mum2b x
> 
> I had clinic. I have to go into hospital today at 4 and I will be having Jac on Thursday. They're gonna give me steroid injections and put me on a sliding scale for insulin. I'm really scared and I'm going to miss Zoe so so so much but I'll be glad when it's all over.
> 
> Hopefully everything will be ok. See you all soon x

Good Luck RaeRae :hugs:


----------



## caitlenc

Ooh, Flower, that must've been scary! I worry about falling all the time now. But, as hospital said, I'm sure if you have movement all is well.:hugs:

Mum2Be, huge hugs to you, hunni. Keep us posted on how you are doing.:hugs:

Mork, I don't think we have such a thread, maybe you could start one?:thumbup:


----------



## flowertot

hi ladies. 

wow some days there are pages and pages posted and other days nobody posts at all. 

good luck for tomorrow RaeRae. i can't wait to see pics of the new naughty baby. 

all is fine with me and pudding as far as i can tell. he was kicking lots last night and woke me up more than once. i am suffering with constipation :blush: at the moment though. i think its because of the irons tablets. i'm drinking lots of fresh orange juice but it doesn't seem to be working. its getting very uncomfortable now so i'm thinking of maybe having a break for the tablets for a week to see if that helps. anybody have any advice??


----------



## topazicatzbet

glad Lo is ok flowertot. 

have you been taking any lactulose, could help with the constipaton, i know i was really bad and it help me. or you can get fibergel from the chemist that is ok to take.

im on nights at the mo cant wait to finish, although i cant go to bed on fri after i ve finished as i have a maternity workshop. my sis is then coming round to do some more paintings on the wall.


----------



## caitlenc

Flower, ask your midwife what stool softener u r allowed to take.


----------



## samzi

raerae has had jac :happydance:


----------



## Blondie

samzi said:


> raerae has had jac :happydance:

Hi Samzi - have you had official confirmation of this? Any more details? :happydance:

If so you may also like to post it on the November Sparklers thread in third tri as she posts on there a lot aswell :)


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Thanks everyone

I ended up being rushed back to A&E with a paramedic crew on Tuesday night as my body tried to do the right thing, however failed. I was on the acute list yesterday all day waiting for my slot which finally came at around 9pm.

I am now at home and on antibiotics as I am high risk for infection as it took so long 

The whole process has been so traumatic for everyone close to me watching me struggle on for days that unfortunately to be able to move on I think we are going to have to go through the PALS service, reliving it all

The good thing is though that because of the issues that have arisen the Consultant is happy for me to be referred back within 6 months of trying again if nothing has happened

my angel was finally left in peace on the 14th October between 9 and 10pm after 5 days of torture


----------



## samzi

Blondie said:


> samzi said:
> 
> 
> raerae has had jac :happydance:
> 
> Hi Samzi - have you had official confirmation of this? Any more details? :happydance:
> 
> If so you may also like to post it on the November Sparklers thread in third tri as she posts on there a lot aswell :)Click to expand...

sadly i havent :( i only know as a friendd on facebook is friends with her and announced it on her FB


----------



## caitlenc

Mum2Be, so very sorry for your loss. Wishing you a speedy recovery, and hoping you'll stick around and keep us posted on your journey.:hugs:


----------



## caitlenc

Samzi, that's great news about RaeRae, hopefully we'll get an update soon!:happydance:


----------



## Blondie

mum2be - sorry you are having such a hard time with this :hugs: really wish you a speedy recovery and hope you are able to move on soon


----------



## topazicatzbet

glad your home mum2be, get plenty of rest, and we are here for you.


----------



## caitlenc

Hi everyone...where is everybody?:cry:

Well, I broke a chair at work yesterday and fell on my arse quite hard!:blush: I did it during class in front of a bunch of 12 and 13 year olds, so it was mortifying.:shrug: I knew I was fine, and could feel the seahorse swimming around, but I called my doctor just in case, and he wanted to see me just to check. Thankfully, all is well in there, they put a tracer on, baby's heartbeat sounded great, and there were no contractions. Apparently all I've bruised is my pride!:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## topazicatzbet

so glad your both ok, but yay another team naughty to break a chair.

what did the kids do when you fell?


----------



## caitlenc

Yes, you're in good company now, Beth!:haha:

The kids were actually very sweet and concerned...one of them thought my water had broken and I was going to have the baby then and there! (I don't understand the logic of that, but whatever...) Anyway, even though I saw my doctor and all is well, my supervisor wants me to fill out worker's compensation paperwork since it happened at school, so I guess I'll do that today.


----------



## Blondie

Glad you haven't damaged anything other than your pride Caitlen :rofl:

Can happily admit I've not yet broke any chairs yet :)

Just spent all morning erasing all traces of my ex-business partner from our company - feels quite satisfying and it's certainly helping me to move on and deal with it :) Just need to sort out the bank account and the PI insurance now and I think I've pretty much got everything done :) The business is all mine - now I just need to work on building up loads of clients so it's a successful business :)

DH is having a friend over tonight so better get on and clean the house and make up a bed in the one of the spare rooms. Tempted to let DH sort it out when he gets home though as it must be nap time for me now that I've been out and bought him beer and sorted out all my paperwork this morning :)


----------



## caitlenc

Yes, leave it to your DH, Blondie, you've earned a rest!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

oh a nap that sound good, i havent been to bed since 3pm yest.


----------



## caitlenc

Yikes, Beth, you must be exhausted!! I am taking a nap as soon as I get home, that is my Friday afternoon treat now that I can no longer go out drinking with my colleagues!:haha:


----------



## pipkintyler

Hi all,

How's things for everyone? Glad to hear you and seahorse are ok after the chair breaking caitlen.

Blondie, it's your OH's friend so I would let him do it.

Topaz, get some sleep not good for you or little one if you don't keep your energy up.

Hi to everyone else.

Well I'm feeling fine, a little tired today and a little p***ed off if I'm honest, have had one of those weeks at work where I can't seem to get anything done as i've been here, there and everywhere. Also I've not been sleeping well as Barnie (my cat) has not been well since a week yesterday and he's worrying me a bit, not sure what's wrong but he's been on anti's for over a week and they don't seem to be helping much, took him back to the vets yesterday and he had some bloods done so should hopefully know either tomorrow or Monday what's up with him!!! the vet didn't seem to concerned so hopefully he will be fine, he's cost me over £150 so far, thank god for insurance!!!


----------



## caitlenc

Oh, hope your kitty is okay, pipkin!


----------



## topazicatzbet

hope kittie is ok pip, what is its symptoms?

well i just collected the moses basket, its fab i love it and such a bargin for £16.99. got to love e-bay. 

my sis and i spent all of last night painting the nursey pics and all they need now is the outlines doing so hopefully it should be done net weekend then i can show you all pics.

will try and get a puppy pic later for you all as well. they are a week old now and growning fast. i have 2 reseved already which is great as i havent even advertised them yet.


----------



## tori_cottier

Aww Caitlenc hows you bum this morning? so glad seahorse is ok tho. 

Beth how's your pups getting on? i agree with Caitlenc & pipkintyler tho you need to get your rest hunny! 

pipkintyler: hope your Barnie gets better soon hun (they're worth every penny in the end chick and as you've got insurance it's all the better to use it!)

Blondie: congrate on your progress hun, My DH went through the same thing as you a couple of months ago and it's worked out well now as all profits are his and with a lot of hard work he's managed to make it the success it is, Good luck hun, would say crack open the champagne but not just yet lol

Well it's been a week now since i joined Blondie in the Maternity leave club and i'm loving it! I have also joined the 2pm sleep club as well and it's amazing how much energy i have once i wake up at 4pm!

To all you lovely ladies out there hugs for you all x x x


----------



## topazicatzbet

dont worry i had a good sleep last night, only one more set of nights to work before i start mat leave. of course then its night shift all the time when callum arrives.


----------



## topazicatzbet

hope this works, 
here is a vid of the puppies at 1 week old.

https://i121.photobucket.com/albums/o224/topazicatzbeth/th_SV_A0004.jpg


----------



## flowertot

afternoon ladies. 

Beth glad you got some rest last night. puppies are gorgeous. 

Caitlen - hope you're feeling better after your fall. the kids you teach must think a lot of you too. 

Pipkin - hope your poor kitty gets better soon. 

I also hear its congratulations to RaeRae. i cant wait to hear more and see some pics. 

i've decided that i'm going to prepare myself to have pudding earlier than expected. you know when you just "feel" like you know something? i've got a strong feeling that i won't go to 40 weeks. braxton hicks are still getting stronger, not regular or anything so nothing to worry about. i just hope he doesn't arrive on christmas day (that would be 37 weeks). i'm gonig to get laughed at now when i go 2 weeks over :rofl: :rofl:

I'VE ENTERED THIRD TRI TODAY :happydance:


----------



## caitlenc

Flower, congrats on third tri!:happydance:

Tori, glad ur enjoying mat leave, I am sooo jealous! And yes, my bum is doing just fine, thanks!:thumbup:

Beth, was unable to see the video, but the frozen pic looks adorable!:happydance:

Well, am doing a huge load of laundry for the seahorse, and we are about to hang the blackout shade in the nursery window, so slowly getting things done. Am also packing the baby's hospital bag, we have a gender neutral newborn outfit, and a gender neutral 0-3 month outfit, so whatever the seahorse's size, we should be covered. Now I just have to get mny own bag packed, as DH is starting to get nervous that it isn't done yet!


----------



## tori_cottier

Yay Blondie and Caitlenc only 5 more weeks to go for us :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: how are you guys feeling now? 

Congrats Flower hun on getting to the 3 tri x x


----------



## topazicatzbet

you guys will be moving on to the last box soon. :happydance:


----------



## caitlenc

Feeling pretty good, Tori...swollen and uncomfortable, but it could be worse. I'm just excited for LO to get here, the next 5 weeks can't go quickly enough for me. How about you??

Beth, last box will be awesome...I can't believe we are here already...you'll be here soon enough!:thumbup:


----------



## Blondie

5 weeks to go :happydance: - though will happily take just 2 more as I'm tired of waiting now :)

All baby clothes etc now washed so really need to start on packing hospital bags soon but I just keep putting it off thinking I have all the time in the world :rofl: - we are off down to see my sister next weekend in Nottingham so I will have to have bags packed and car seat fitted by then just in case something happens whilst we are down there. 

It was our last NCT class yesterday which was rather sad - can't believe it's been 6 weeks since they started and now it's just the count down to baby's arrival :)


----------



## pipkintyler

topazicatzbet said:



> hope kittie is ok pip, what is its symptoms?
> 
> well i just collected the moses basket, its fab i love it and such a bargin for £16.99. got to love e-bay.
> 
> my sis and i spent all of last night painting the nursey pics and all they need now is the outlines doing so hopefully it should be done net weekend then i can show you all pics.
> 
> will try and get a puppy pic later for you all as well. they are a week old now and growning fast. i have 2 reseved already which is great as i havent even advertised them yet.


Hi Topaz, his symptoms are that he stopped eating had a temperature of nearly 105 and was twitching his tail all the time, he's eating a little more now but he's not right, he seems exhausted all the time especially after he's eaten and he's seems quite depressed. Pipkin (my other cat) isn't even hissing at him at the moment so he must know somethings up too. Any idea's?


----------



## topazicatzbet

awe def sounds like an infection of saome sort, mayber he needs a different type of antibiotic.

well im not impressed, i just went to collect the baby bath i wone off e bay at the arranged time and no body was in. :growlmad:

i ve e mailed them so will see what their excuse is. good job it was only 15 mins from my house and not the other side of leeds.


----------



## jenny25

knock knock how is everyone :D:D:D:D:D xxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

omg jenny congrats. i have a feeling this one is a super sticky bean.


----------



## jenny25

thank you hunny :D i just got a really faint line this morning so im playing things by ear at the moment i hope everything is good this time :D xxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

yeah but looking at your ff chart its a really early BFP so give it a few days and it will get stronger.


----------



## jenny25

yeah i know im gonna wait till af is due in 6 days and get a digi xxx


----------



## caitlenc

Ooh, Jenny, congrats hunni!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Blondie

Off to have my hair highlighted this afternoon - should be fun sitting still for 2 hours - hopefully baby will be asleep and not be causing be too much discomfort :) Scarey to think that next time I get it done I will have to leave baby at home with husband :wacko:

Getting quite nervous now as suddenly it all seems so real and that there is going to be a baby in a very few short weeks :baby:


----------



## samzi

jenny - what is this?! why have i not been informed?!!!! :rofl:

:hugs: :dust:


----------



## samzi

well ladies....WE HAVE A HOUSE!! :happydance: me and OH move in 1st nov!!! so excited!!! Issy will have her own room after all :D not straight away of course but when shes ready :happydance: so chuffed!


----------



## topazicatzbet

thats fab news samzi.


----------



## caitlenc

Oh, Samzi, that is fantastic!!:happydance::happydance:

Blondie, I am totally with you. It is getting very real and scary now! I booked our trip to Florida to see my Dad in April, and had to type in two adults plus INFANT!! Totally freaked me out!:wacko:


----------



## topazicatzbet

one of my cats just died. :cry::cry::cry:

he was only 5, went out to feed him in the outside pens and found him dead.
:cry::cry:


----------



## caitlenc

Oh, no, Beth, I am sooo sorry! How awful! Any idea why?:cry::cry:


----------



## samzi

so sorry beth


----------



## Blondie

Oh no Beth :hugs: that is so sad, any idea what might have caused it? :hugs:


----------



## mjt11907

hey ladies... i ahve been on and off of this site for so long... and been a part of team naughties for a while now... after a miscarriage in april... i just tested last wednesday and got a positive.. so here i am about to be i think 5 weeks tommrow and officially a knocked up naughty i guess. ... im praying everything goes well and this baby stays im soo nervous to have another miscarriage!!... congrats all and im soo glad im back on here


----------



## jenny25

awww beth im so sorry :( 

samzi its still early days thats why really so im waiting till i know for defo xxxx


----------



## flowertot

Congrats jenny. lots of :babydust: to you

Samzi - congrats on getting your house :happydance:

Beth - really sorry to hear about your cat. 

Mjt11907 - congrats to you too.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Sorry to hear about your cat beth :( :hugs: xx

and congrats jenny & mjt11907 i send you lots of babydust too
:dust: :dust: :dust: x


----------



## pipkintyler

topazicatzbet said:


> one of my cats just died. :cry::cry::cry:
> 
> he was only 5, went out to feed him in the outside pens and found him dead.
> :cry::cry:

Oh Beth I'm so sorry to hear that, thinking of you. xx :hugs:


----------



## pipkintyler

Samzi - congrats on your new home :happydance:

Jenny and mjt - congrats to you both. :happydance:


----------



## topazicatzbet

i ve no idea why, the water dish was empty but it was still damp so it cant have been empty that long plus the other cat that was in that pen is fine.

he has always been a very timid cat and very slender but not skinny and i have always wondered if he had an underlying condition, perhaps he did.
guess i ll never know.


----------



## mjt11907

so i have been haven these dull aches in my lower abdomen and im unsure of what they are does ne one have ne clue?? what it might be?


----------



## Mork

stretching pains??? x


----------



## tori_cottier

mjt11907 said:


> so i have been haven these dull aches in my lower abdomen and im unsure of what they are does ne one have ne clue?? what it might be?

First of all congrats hun and welcome to the other side! 

How many weeks will you be chick?


----------



## mjt11907

im pretty sure ill be 5 weeks tommrow... thank u and its good to be over here finally


----------



## tori_cottier

mjt11907 said:


> so i have been haven these dull aches in my lower abdomen and im unsure of what they are does ne one have ne clue?? what it might be?

I agree with Mork hun at five weeks (plus) it is common to have stretching pains as you body is getting use to the changes it's going through i have always beleived that if it bearable then its normal. 

If it becomes to much tho hun contact your MW or doctor just to keep your mind at ease if nothing else. 

Hope that helps chick x x


----------



## tori_cottier

Awww beth I'm sorry hun about Jerry huge :hugs: to you.x x x


----------



## Freyasmum

Congrats Jen & mjt!! 
I undersatnd your feeling cautious this early on - I think we all went thru it. Especially when you've been thru a loss. I really hope you both have super sticky beans this time. :hugs:

So sorry to hear about your cat Beth. :( Not a nice thing to stumble across.

Congrats on the new home Samzi! That's great news!!

Umm... that's about all I can remember. I've just been trying to catch up on 5 or 6 days of BnB and it's more than I can cope with!!


----------



## Freyasmum

We had a lovely holiday. Too short though. Of course if it had been much longer we would have had to sell the house to pay for it!! Everything costs a fortune in Rotorua. (Except parking tickets - just as well, because I got TWO of them!!)
Got back last night, and back at work today. I am exhausted!
I have my first appointment with my midwife on Friday. :happydance: I'm excited to see her. I'm sure I would have seen her earlier on had I not had her last time round. I am, of course, worried about it. Hopefully she'll have no trouble finding the heartbeat so I can breath easy.

That's me for now. See you soon!


----------



## tori_cottier

Welcome back Freyasmum glad you had a good time hun (not good about the parking tickets tho naughty naughty lol)

samzi it great you have got your new house and LO has a room all to them selves - thats one thing i have enjoyed this time round being able to have a nursery as my last house was a studio appartment and had only one room so courtney had to sleep with me

Jenny hun: welcome back it's great to see your face again will pray this is a sticky one for you this time!


----------



## tori_cottier

well it's offical i'm craping it! we're nowon 4+ weeks and i (as the same as Blondie) have not packed my bag (s) yet so that is on my to do list this week along with a million and one other things.

DH has had to be very patient over the last few weeks as the house smells of pine all the way through and this is due to my obsession with the good old disinfectant i really can't get enough of the stuff.

well i'm going to conti gettign the house ready today (if i can stay awake that long)


----------



## caitlenc

Mtj, congrats and welcome to the other side! Try not to worry, I had all sorts of niggly little aches and pains in the first trimester...it's probably just the bean digging in for a long stay!:thumbup:

Tori, i have not packed my bag either, though I did start packing baby's bag.

Freyasmum, welcome back, so glad you had a good holiday!:hugs:

Not much to report over here, just big, swollen, and tired. Less than 5 weeks of work until I go on Mat leave, and it can not come soon enough, I just want to sleep!!:dohh:


----------



## samzi

not to scare you but my cousins girlfriend gave birth a week early. get those bags ready!!!! :lol:


----------



## caitlenc

I'd be thrilled to go a week early...my birthday is Nov. 16th, and what a present that would be!


----------



## RaeRae

Hello!!! Jac is indeed born! He was born on the 15th of October at 1.45 am by emergency c section! He was 10lbs 15oz! He's so amazing! 

Birth story link is in my signature. He's gorgeous!


----------



## Blondie

Congrats RaeRae - he really is absolutely stunning :)

Just updated the first post for his bith and had the very scarey realisation that the next naughties due are Tori, Caitlen and myself :wacko::wacko:

Really need to get those hospital bags sorted ladies :) - which one of us will be next??


----------



## caitlenc

Awww, loved your birth story, RaeRae! He is sooo beautiful! (So is Zoe for that matter). Congratulations!!!


----------



## samzi

hes gorgeous rae xxx


----------



## tori_cottier

Awww Rea He is lovely and i'm sure your on :cloud9: 

Congrats to you and DH, your Zoe is so sweet as well. Glad she's settling into being a big sister.


----------



## tori_cottier

well all my good plans today have gone to waste as i had to give in and sleep and good damn it was the best thing i could of done, 

Caitlenc I can't believe your still not on mat leave (altho i understand why) but god damn how are you surving hun? I can't go a whole day without my eye's closing. your a better girl than me 

Ladies i really don't know when I'll pop but me and George have an aggrement that he has to come at least 3 days before the 19th Nov or 1 day after the 1st of Dec the reason for this My MIL and DH have booked her a flight to come over between the 19 Nov and goes on the 1st Dec, So she can be here when George arrives and i really don't want MIL seeing me go into to labour lose my waters and possibly cry at some points. I know it may sound horrible but I feel really strongly about the bonding time you have in those vital days after giving birth and also my own privacy . But we will see may need to by a plug jus in case lol


----------



## Blondie

tori_cottier said:


> well all my good plans today have gone to waste as i had to give in and sleep and good damn it was the best thing i could of done,
> 
> Caitlenc I can't believe your still not on mat leave (altho i understand why) but god damn how are you surving hun? I can't go a whole day without my eye's closing. your a better girl than me
> 
> Ladies i really don't know when I'll pop but me and George have an aggrement that he has to come at least 3 days before the 19th Nov or 1 day after the 1st of Dec the reason for this My MIL and DH have booked her a flight to come over between the 19 Nov and goes on the 1st Dec, So she can be here when George arrives and i really don't want MIL seeing me go into to labour lose my waters and possibly cry at some points. I know it may sound horrible but I feel really strongly about the bonding time you have in those vital days after giving birth and also my own privacy . But we will see may need to by a plug jus in case lol

I'm so with you there Tori - it's ridiculous just how tired I am all the time now, by the time I've had a shower and got dressed in a morning I need a nap - Caitlen - you must be superwoman :)

As for your MIL Tori - God I feel for you there - I'm dreading the MIL arriving and I've told DH not to text anyone or tell anyone until baby has been born as I don't even like the idea of him texting her to tell her I'm in labour "but she wants to send you positive thoughts" he said - "f" that I don't want her thinking of me in labour at all and if I had my way she wouldn't be coming to visit until baby is at least 18 (years that is) :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## topazicatzbet

oh rae rae he is gorgeous, gonna head over and read the birth story now.

girls get those bags packed. my sisters friend packed her bag at 35 +4 and she went into labour THAT NIGHT. 

i ve got all babies things packed, just need my things packing. 

4 weeks til mat leave for me cant wait, i ve had a really quiet day at work today and im still shattered.


----------



## caitlenc

Tori and Blondie, I am definitely exhausted. And today the seahorse decided to curl up inside my ribcage (at least, that's how it feels!) and it hurts when I sit, stand, or breathe, which made work even more unpleasant! But, we do what we have to, right? I'm not sure I'd know what to do with myself if I was home every day, though, I think I'd go crazy not being busy and just thinking about what's coming!:wacko::wacko:

Beth, maybe if I pack my bag tonight the same thing will happen to me, and my stupid ribcage will feel better!:haha:


----------



## tori_cottier

Caitlenc you need to get on all fours and rock back and forth - make sure DH isn't there tho as mine pissed him self laughting until he gor the death stare. this allows the Seahorse to move about if only for 30 min (which it was in my case for every attempt) it will give you a releif!

George is currently using my ribs as a pushing bar which i'm not complaining as i'm hoping he's getting ready to come out :thumbup:

we're going to attempt to have a whole day out of bed today as there is so much to do before George comes. and need to go and get 3 bags 1 for me 1 for George and 1 as a changing bag. DH has set me a limit i have to budget to as I'm really bad when it comes to bags (and normaly shoes)


----------



## tori_cottier

Blondie said:


> tori_cottier said:
> 
> 
> well all my good plans today have gone to
> waste as i had to give in and sleep and good damn it was the best thing i could of done,
> 
> Caitlenc I can't believe your still not on mat leave (altho i understand why) but god damn how are you surving hun? I can't go a whole day without my eye's closing. your a better girl than me
> 
> Ladies i really don't know when I'll pop but me and George have an aggrement that he has to come at least 3 days before the 19th Nov or 1 day after the 1st of Dec the reason for this My MIL and DH have booked her a flight to come over between the 19 Nov and goes on the 1st Dec, So she can be here when George arrives and i really don't want MIL seeing me go into to labour lose my waters and possibly cry at some points. I know it may sound horrible but I feel really strongly about the bonding time you have in those vital days after giving birth and also my own privacy . But we will see may need to by a plug jus in case lol
> 
> I'm so with you there Tori - it's ridiculous just how tired I am all the time now, by the time I've had a shower and got dressed in a morning I need a nap - Caitlen - you must be superwoman :)
> 
> As for your MIL Tori - God I feel for you there - I'm dreading the MIL arriving and I've told DH not to text anyone or tell anyone until baby has been born as I don't even like the idea of him texting her to tell her I'm in labour "but she wants to send you positive thoughts" he said - "f" that I don't want her thinking of me in labour at all and if I had my way she wouldn't be coming to visit until baby is at least 18 (years that is) :rofl: :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl:

I totaly agree with you, I'm dreading it I can honestly say i would happily stick pins in my eyes then have the MIL around at this time. 

I keep going through things that could happen while she's here and the one that gets me in a complete nark is if she tries to take over i have been known not to speak to DH for at least 3 hours just thinking about it. Bless him, He's going over on thursday for a couple of days and he has a list (as big as little one's santa letter i must add) of things he has to discuss and rules of the house (ohhh listen to me i sound like me gran) 

I've never met someone who dislikes there MIL as much as me it must be a northern thing. 

**Just to explain to some of the ladies I'm not a nasty person and i am pleasant to my MIL face to face but a lot has happened in the past for me to react this way, and i can see what is coming with baby George and it's a case of i have to put my foot down now or things will spiral out of control and i will be looking at MIL coming back every month. which is never a good thing as she can be over controling and over bareing sometimes, Sorry a little rant there but didn't want you think i was a horrible person or anything***


----------



## Blondie

Don't worry Tori - I think pretty much everyone understands :hugs: - my MIL did a fantastic job of screwing up my husbands life which I finally resolved by talking him into going to counselling when we first met - she only thought it the right time to tell him that his "dad" was not the person on his birth certificate when he was 30! and even then it's only been this year (he is now 40!) that she has finally told us about who his dad is and we think he is dead now as searches have proved fruitless - so aside from robbing my DH of a father, marrying 4 times and managing to screw up each one of those and put my DH through a misery of a childhood - if she thinks she can now even try to wade in and tell me how to raise my child she has another think coming :)

Whereas my parents have been married 45 years, raised 5 kids who are all close to each other and get on like a house on fire and are happy as ever :) My family is very much a lower "class" to the MIL but my god it's a billion times nicer to be around than his :) 

Sorry rant over :rofl: :rofl:

Right hospital bags today - that is my mission!

Caitlen - get an ice cube and hold it on the top of your bump - seahorse will soon head south to warmer climate :rofl: :rofl: - I've tried it and it seems to work - gosh I'm a cruel horrible mummy :rofl:


----------



## topazicatzbet

thats a fab idea blondie, not cruel at all you need to breath!

tori, no one thinks your horrid, im so lucky i dont have a MIL to worry about.


----------



## caitlenc

Thanks for all the advice, girls, I'll have to try these things today. Hopefully they'll help!:shrug:

I am fortunate that my MIL, who I actually adore, lives over in the UK, and I only have to deal with her a couple of times a year. I do wonder if I would like her so much if I actually had to deal with her more?:haha:


----------



## topazicatzbet

hey all, just back from midwife.

she had a bit of trouble finding the heartbeat which had me worried a bit cos i hadnt felt him all afternoon, but she then found the heartbeat and all is perfect, he has shifted right round from where he was last and is now head down all over on my right. :happydance: which explains why i sometimes think my bump looks lopsided.

she described him as an archy baby, lol. he is measuring bang on my dates at 30 cm. hb 148.

i also asked about the swine flu vaccine and we went and spoke to the practice nurse and as i expected, i cant have it cos im allergic to eggs, so at least that stops me trying to decied whether to have it or not.


----------



## pipkintyler

Rae he is sooo gorgeous you must be a very proud mum, congratultions.

Topaz, I don't know what to do about the swine flu jabs either :shrug: I've never had full blown flu (touch wood) but because I'm in and out of hospitals all day knowing my luck I'll probably catch it, I'm just worried about the risks to the baby.

I feel very lucky, my MIL is great, we get on really well and she will even be looking after LO when he/she is born as she's a childminder anyway, I can talk to her frankly so if she annoys me I would just tell her as she's very easy going.

Well I'm over 14 weeks now and I noticed that me and Freyasmum moved up another notch on our trackers, :happydance: I've got my next midwife appointment next Wednesday so I'm hoping to hear the heartbeat as I've not heard it as of yet. Where did everyone get their doppler thingys from?

Anyway enough for now, hugs to you all. xx


----------



## Freyasmum

Hey all.
You all make me laugh, with the compaining about the MIL. It's such a cliche, isn't it? I've never had much chance to dislike mine - she was half a world away when we met & married, and I only met her a couple of times. Sadly she died 3 years ago.

I have my first midwife appointment tomorrow. I'm excited about it, but also very nervous. I am so worried that she won't be able to find the heartbeat...
I am, however, looking forward to getting confirmation on my dates. I'm leaning towards what was on the 12 week scan, which would put me at 15 + 1 today. I haven't updated my ticker yet though. Thought I'd wait till tomorrow.
Tell you what though, I'm glad my ticker moved on from the box talking about baby peeing!! :rofl: I mean, of course I know it happens, I just don't think I need a constant reminder!

You girls are so organised, packing for the hospital already. I didn't bother with Freya, until I got my induction date (figured seeing as I knew the date I really ought to do it!). Guess I was lucky she was so late!!


----------



## tori_cottier

OMG Caitlenc, Blondie we're on the last ticker box :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## tori_cottier

Freyasmum said:


> Hey all.
> You all make me laugh, with the compaining about the MIL. It's such a cliche, isn't it? I've never had much chance to dislike mine - she was half a world away when we met & married, and I only met her a couple of times. Sadly she died 3 years ago.
> 
> I have my first midwife appointment tomorrow. I'm excited about it, but also very nervous. I am so worried that she won't be able to find the heartbeat...
> I am, however, looking forward to getting confirmation on my dates. I'm leaning towards what was on the 12 week scan, which would put me at 15 + 1 today. I haven't updated my ticker yet though. Thought I'd wait till tomorrow.
> Tell you what though, I'm glad my ticker moved on from the box talking about baby peeing!! :rofl: I mean, of course I know it happens, I just don't think I need a constant reminder!
> 
> You girls are so organised, packing for the hospital already. I didn't bother with Freya, until I got my induction date (figured seeing as I knew the date I really ought to do it!). Guess I was lucky she was so late!!


Nope Freyasmum I'm not that organised but have to be by the end of the day as I'm stopping at my mums for the next 4 days while DH is away and I told my mum i have already packed to rest her mind so if i don't turn up with three bags she'll go nuts bless her.

Good luck with the MW appointment hun x


----------



## samzi

the first batch of the naughty babies will soon be here :happydance:


----------



## caitlenc

Oooh, last box!!! Can't believe it, never thought we'd get here!:happydance:

Pipkin, I got my doppler online, I can't remember the website, but there are a bunch of them. I think it's a great investment for peace of mind, I used mine a whole lot. I have the hi-BeBe one.

Beth, so glad all went well with your midwife. :happydance: You're moving right along, girl!

Pip, I had the swine flu vaccine last week, and have had no side effects. My doctor told me if his wife was pregnant he'd have her get it, which was enough for me.

Samzi, how are you feeling?

Freyasmum, good luck at the midwife, I know you'll hear a nice strong heartbeat!:thumbup:

:hugs: to all I've missed!


----------



## samzi

Im good thanks cait :) got the MW today for 24 week appt even though im not 24 week till sunday :lol:


----------



## caitlenc

So, girls, I went to my OB yesterday (I now have to go once a week, what about you?). Anyway, everything looked good, and they did my Strep B swab, and then he checked my cervix. Apparently I am 1cm dialated and 30% effaced. It doesn't necessarily mean anything, but he said it was a good sign for a first pregnancy, and it hopefully means I'll go on time. He also said if I ended up needing to be induced, it is much easier when the woman has already started dialating.

But the cutest thing was when I told DH I was 1cm, and he goes "OMG, does that mean you're in labor?" and got all excited. Bless.:haha:


----------



## topazicatzbet

awe bless hubby, def a good sign you wont go over. 

im still on 3 weekly visits to midwife but after 34 weeks we go to 2 weekly then weekly once you hit 40 weeks. im hoping i wont get there though.

im already planning on a reflexology session to try and encourage him to come just that bit early, i really want him here for christmas so my family can have a drink over christmas, other wise they will all be joining me on the pop incase i go into labour and need driving to the hospital.


----------



## Blondie

OMG last box :happydance:

Just back from Holland and Barratts where I've been stocking up on Raspberry Leaf Tea, Clary Sage Oil and Evening Primrose Oil. Give it a couple more weeks and I'll be starting the eviction process :rofl:

I'm on 2 weekly visits at the moment - have been since 28 weeks due to weight issues - we don't get internals here until labour or overdue Caitlen so no idea whether I'm dilating or not yet. I think once I get passed next Wednesday ( when DH is away for the night) I'll be happy to go anytime after that :) Just want to see my little baby now :cloud9:

Last night DH upset me a bit as he said he didn't understand this whole bonding with the bump business - he has probably only felt baby moving a couple of times as he just doesn't like it. I'm sure once baby is here he will be fine but at the moment I feel a bit like a freak as he just doesn't want to touch me :cry:


----------



## Freyasmum

Blondie, my OH was the same. He was a bit weirded out by the whole baby-in-there thing. He didn't even once feel Freya moving. I was a bit upset about it too, but as soon as Freya was born he was so in love.
I think it can be hard for our partners, because they are not as intimately connected to baby as we are.

You are by no means a freak!! :)


----------



## tori_cottier

Mines was the same at first (still does if he's honest) it freaked him out just watching my belly move like waves, and he did explain that he knew George was in there but it was surreal to him as he couldn't feel the kicks all the time he could just see them, We're as me i feel them everyday and am so use to them i hardly know they are there most of the time. 

Your not a freak chick not at all hun

Have you completed your mission of packing your bags yet?


----------



## tori_cottier

Caitlenc: we tend not to have internals over here until 38-40 weeks, I went to see MW today and all she would do was confirm he is head down (which is a start i suppose) glad yours went well chick, 

Primrose, Sage oil and raspberry leaf tea all the way for us three now lets see if it works.

xx


----------



## caitlenc

Had a bit of bloody mucus this morning (sorry if TMI), probably just a result of my internal yesterday, but it gave me a bit of pause!:dohh:

I still haven't packed the bag, I suspect I'll be packing in between contractions at the rate I'm going!:haha::haha:

Blondie, DH is definitely less interested in the moving bump than I am, although he does feel the baby and talk to it before bed. I agree that men don't truly start the bonding process until after baby is born. You know what they say, a woman becomes a mom at conception, and a man becomes a dad at birth! Hang in there, chick, you are anything but a freak!:hugs:

Well, my substitute teacher who is covering me for mat leave came to school today to shadow me, so now at least I know that whenever seahorse decides to show up, she's ready to take over, which is a big relief. So, as far as I'm concerned, the sooner the better, roll on labor!!:happydance:


----------



## Freyasmum

I didn't have any internals with Freya until... umm... I guess the midwife did a 'sweep' when she was about a week late, and then the specialist had a bit of a poke around before deciding I'd have to have a c section. That was it really.
I thought the whole process was going to involve a selection of strangers peering at my bits - glad I was wrong!! :rofl:


----------



## tori_cottier

thats the next thing for me when ever i go to the loo i hoping when i stand up i'll see my plug staring back at me, at this point i will completely freak out with excitement . (sorry if TMI guys) sad i know but we have goals in life and that one is high up there.

Freyasmum: will you be having a C section again or can you have a VBAC? (sorry if it's a little personal and you don't have to answer if it is hun)


----------



## flowertot

evening ladies. 

i can't believe how close its getting for Blondie, Caitlen and Tori. we should start placing our bets on who will go first. 

when i was having DD i had my bag packed at 34 weeks but that was only because i had a labour scare and had to have steroid injections. she ended up being 3 days overdue though! they suspected i was in labour because of how strong my BH were on the monitor. 

think i will pack at around 34 weeks again just to be safe. BH are so strong now that i have to stop what i'm doing and sit down. they are not painful just erm...very tight :rofl:

I've got a midwife appointment tomorrow and i'm dreading being asked about the swine flu jab. i hope she doesn't try to put pressure on me to have it and i hope its not offered there and then because i'm not ready to decide yet. i'm swaying more towards not having it though. getting bloods done at long last (well i hope so anyway).


----------



## topazicatzbet

gosh you girls are getting so close now, i wonder who will be the first.

im going with my friend tom for her 12 week scan, hope all is ok after her bleeding at 6 week, gosh it seams so long ago now since my 12 week scan.


----------



## mjt11907

well ladies i had my first drs app today!... he said so far everything is looking good... that relieved some stress!... i have my first ultrasound next friday and then i go bac to see him the 23rd of november... my due date is june 20th 2010... so im still praying everything is gunna gooo goodddd!!!


----------



## Freyasmum

tori_cottier said:


> Freyasmum: will you be having a C section again or can you have a VBAC? (sorry if it's a little personal and you don't have to answer if it is hun)

Hey Tori. I don't know what will happen yet. I have a feeling it'll be another section, and I'm OK with that.
After I had Freya the midwife (not my nice usual one) suggested it would be a good idea to get an x-ray of my pelvic bone (I think) because it was likely that it is mis-shapen. Because I wasn't going to have any more children though I never bothered. Who knew?

I'll talk to my nice midwife about it today.


----------



## Freyasmum

Me again. Back from the midwife.
Everything is just fine. :happydance:

She found the heartbeat SO easily. Gave me a Bounty pack, and information about VBAC.
Guess I've got some thinking to do.


----------



## caitlenc

Oooh, Freyasmum, so glad it went well!:happydance:

Mjt, so exciting, it's always a relief when the docs tell you it all looks good!:thumbup:

Tori, so funny about watching for your plug!:haha: 

I haven't had anything since this morning, and am wearing a pantyliner just to make sure, so I think it was just from the doc rummaging. As much as I'm anxious to see the seahorse, I don't mind waiting a bit longer, as there's still some things I'd like to get done. I feel good, and haven't even had any Bh's that I'm aware of, so I think I must have a ways to go!:shrug:


----------



## Blondie

No sign of a plug here but loads and loads of really runny discharge - don't think it's waters though as no smell to it (TMI I know but you have to check these things :rofl: :rofl: )

I'm not allowed to go into labour until after next Thursday night as DH is away at a Morrissey gig in Leeds with his best mate and I'll be home alone overnight (providing there is no sign of baby arriving before he leaves that is!). As soon as he is back from that then it will be mission baby eviction in full swing :rofl: :rofl:

I'm off down to Nottingham to see my sister tomorrow to get some bump photos done by her and so won't be back until Sunday evening so don't panic if I'm quiet for a couple of days :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## tori_cottier

MJT congrats on the docs appointment, all should be feeling more real now

Freyasmum, Glad you appointment went well, My heart sank the first time i heard Georges HB, good luck with the research on VBAC there is a whole load of threads on here.

Caitlenc you can't denie it you've been doing the same :haha: I didn't have BH's with DD i've had a few with this one but this is normal with your second.

Well my DH went to see his mum yesterday, which i was ok with until about 9 when the :cry: set in, Bloody hormones. So i'm going to my mums which is only and hour and a half away so she can keep and eye on me. so think i set out early afternoon. 

But before i do i will have to pack for me DD and also the hospital bag (s) 
Best get started


----------



## tori_cottier

Blondie said:


> No sign of a plug here but loads and loads of really runny discharge - don't think it's waters though as no smell to it (TMI I know but you have to check these things :rofl: :rofl: )
> 
> I'm not allowed to go into labour until after next Thursday night as DH is away at a Morrissey gig in Leeds with his best mate and I'll be home alone overnight (providing there is no sign of baby arriving before he leaves that is!). As soon as he is back from that then it will be mission baby eviction in full swing :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> I'm off down to Nottingham to see my sister tomorrow to get some bump photos done by her and so won't be back until Sunday evening so don't panic if I'm quiet for a couple of days :rofl: :rofl:

Oh there's not getting away now Blondie i have your mobile number :haha::haha:


----------



## caitlenc

Blondie, have a nice time at your sisters, can't wait to see the pics!:thumbup:

Aw, Tori, hope seeing your Mom makes you feel better!:hugs:


Grrrrr, very tired today, truly wish I didn't have to go to work today.:cry:


----------



## Blondie

Right all hospital bags now packed except for things like hair brush, toothpaste and make up which I will just need to chuck in at the last minute :happydance:

Car seat and base are ready to be put in the car - which will be done tomorrow morning as we are taking it with us down to Nottingham just to be on the safe side :)

NOthing else to do now today except for play on the internet and sleep :)


----------



## samzi

:happydance:


----------



## Blondie

Thought it was time for an update on the mini-bump :)

Just a reminder this was 2 weeks ago ish at 33w3d
https://i594.photobucket.com/albums/tt21/blondiedawn/33w3d.jpg

and there looks like there has been some growth since then - this was today at 35w5d
https://i594.photobucket.com/albums/tt21/blondiedawn/35w5d.jpg


----------



## tori_cottier

oh you have a lovely bump Blondie very jealous as i look like a whale now and walk like one (well as you would imagen a whale to walk if they could) 

well Baby bag and mine is done whoo hoo i think I just need to add in entertainment such as mags/books etc and also the oils and snacks but will leave the snacks to last min as i will eat them all before the day:haha:, 

are you packing a DH bag? if so what are you putting init?


----------



## samzi

definate growth there blondie!!


----------



## Blondie

Tori - we only live 5 minutes from the hospital so we have decided to just put a spare t-shirt, toothbrush and some deordorant in my bag for DH so he can have a quick freshen up.

Snacks, magazines and labour bits and pieces will be added to my bag (though probably thrown in a carrier bag) closer to the time.


----------



## mjt11907

thanks ladies... and good luck to al lu ladies who r ready to pop ne minute now lol... im sure its been a long bumpy road for all of us and im just praying for the best for all of us!...


----------



## topazicatzbet

argh, looks like my HIP grant is gonna take forever to come through, got a letter today asking me to fill in another form they seam to think im subject to imigration control the bloody idiots. i ticked the no box on the form and have been paying tax and NI for the past 10 years, they have my NI number so why the hell do they think im not english.


----------



## Becyboo__x

I sent mine off 15th and it stil hasnt gone into my bank and i havent had a phone call/letter saying anythings wrong or anything so im abit in the blue tbh :( everyone seems to have it go in there bank week after :shrug:


----------



## AnnaMaria

_Blondie, to cheer you up I'll show you a pic of my friend. Picture is made 37th week, 12 hours before birth. She had smaller bump then that you have now_
 



Attached Files:







laperla.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 7


----------



## topazicatzbet

Becyboo__x said:


> I sent mine off 15th and it stil hasnt gone into my bank and i havent had a phone call/letter saying anythings wrong or anything so im abit in the blue tbh :( everyone seems to have it go in there bank week after :shurg:

you know i think its cos i didnt fill in any details in the partner section, but i didnt do it cos there is no partner, the bloody idiots!

im well ticked off, really needed that money, my car has been in the garage today and thankfully only cost £85 to fix which is less than i expected but still i need to pay it.


----------



## Becyboo__x

I didnt fill in the partner bit cause they take your partner as being married or civil partner .. and my OH is just my boyfriend and isnt really connected with quite alot of the stuff i do etc.. Yeah i really need the money too and as everyones saying its gone in so fast like a week and then theres me not heard anything if it dont go in by next week im going to have to ring someone as it might never go in lool!


----------



## topazicatzbet

hope you get yours sorted and dont have the same problem as me. im well ticked off. i rang them last mon to check they had recieved it and they said they were still processing it, they didnt say there was a problem with it, it could have been sorted over the phone, if they had.


----------



## topazicatzbet

hey guys, hope your all having a nice weekend.
here is he weekly updated pics of the pups, they all have their eyes open now and are starting to wobble walk a lot more.
 



Attached Files:







pup1.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 0









pup4.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 0









pup6.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 0









pup8.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Becyboo__x

Awww!! there adorable! x


----------



## flowertot

hi girls. 

pups are gorgeous beth. 

how many weeks can you apply for HIP Grant?? i was at a midwife appointment on Friday and forgot to ask. i'm not back now until 32 weeks. 

appointment went well though. measuring exactly 28 cm too :happydance:


----------



## topazicatzbet

think anytime after 25 weeks so make sure you get your form next time or maybe ring and see if she will leave you one at the docs.

glad all was ok.


----------



## Becyboo__x

You can apply from 25 weeks i dont think theres a limit when you cant apply over 25 weeks anytime should be okay depends if you need the money i spose or if you can do without it lool and glad everything went well with your midwife appointment :D ! x


----------



## flowertot

thanks, think i wil ring up next friday because i want to use the money to get new carpet for the nursery so sooner the better really.


----------



## caitlenc

Hi Girls!:flower:

Beth, pics of the pups are gorgeous!

Flower, glad all went well at the midwife's.

You are all lucky you get this grant, we don't get anything like that over here.:cry:

Well, Tori, Blondie and I are 36 weeks today, I can't believe it! It's crazy knowing we could really go any time now...I can't wait to meet my lil'seahorse! Blondie and Samzi, your numbers are in DH's phone, so you'll be getting text updates when I go into labor!:happydance:


----------



## caitlenc

Oh, dear, where are all the naughties today?:cry::cry:


----------



## topazicatzbet

not sure where everyone is today. i rang the hip people and they said i need to fill in the form and send it back and they will process it. god knows how long that will take.


----------



## samzi

:happydance: cant wait for updates!!!


----------



## Becyboo__x

My hip went in today but its took like over 2 week to go in but spose least its came in i was about to ring up and see whats happening etc .. now iv got to fill in my income support forms and council tax ones fun! :( then wait for that to get sorted. 
Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## Blondie

Hi Ladies :)

Sorry been busy since I got back from my sisters but back online now :)

Had my 36 week consultant appointment yesterday and all is looking well - consultant seems very happy with how baby is looking and his words were "I have an inkling this baby is going to arrive earlier than 40 weeks and you are going to have a very easy labour" - oh I so hope he is going to be proven right :rofl: So baby is ready to move out and I intend to help the eviction process as much as possible :)


----------



## caitlenc

Ooh, Blondie, how exciting!! I have a growth scan today, so we'll see how big our seahorse is getting. All I know is, the little bruiser sure FEELS big! My bump is killing me at the bottom, and down into my groin and pelvis...it's hurting when I walk, and especially when I roll over in bed or try to get up in the middle of the night. VERY uncomfortable, especially at work being on my feet and walking around my building or climbing stairs. Ick.:nope:

Hope all my lovelies are doing well!!:hugs:


----------



## topazicatzbet

not long to go then blondie. :happydance:

enjoy the growth scan cait, just think the next time you see seahorse after that s/he will be in your arms.


----------



## caitlenc

Oh, Beth, what a strange, wonderful thought! That hadn't even occurred to me!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## pipkintyler

Well ladies, sounds like your all very excited as I would be if I only had a few weeks to go, just think the very most you'll have to wait is under 6 weeks now as they only let you go 2 weeks over. :happydance: also to make you feel even better I've still got a possible 27 weeks to go. :growlmad:

As for me I've got my midwife appointment tomorrow afternoon and I can't wait as I really want to here LO's heartbeat to make sure all is well still, I'm sure it is but it will just be nice to know to put my mind at rest, also we need to talk about the downs test which I will be having. Other than that I'm feeling fine still got spots which are doing my head in but at least I seem to be coping with the old pregnancy and crohns ok. xx


----------



## Freyasmum

My next midwife appt is 17 November - feels like an age away!! Wish I had a doppler...

I had the results from my NT scan at my last appt. Apparently for my age the risk is 1 in 200. Following my scan they put me at 1 in 2000, which is considerably better. :happydance:

I'm going to wait until around 21 weeks for my next scan as mw said there would be a better chance of them seeing the sex then. Yes, we do want to find out, if we can. Freya was being shy and wouldn't show us... Mw said she's picking boy at this stage, but she'll have a better idea once she's heard the heartbeat a couple more times. She was right last time, but I would be very suprised if it is a boy.

I have a headache today. OH is just off dropping Freya at preschool and he's going to get me some paracetomol. Fat lot of good that will do, but at least I'll feel like I'm doing something about it!


----------



## Freyasmum

My next midwife appt is 17 November - feels like an age away!! Wish I had a doppler...

I had the results from my NT scan at my last appt. Apparently for my age the risk is 1 in 200. Following my scan they put me at 1 in 2000, which is considerably better. :happydance:

I'm going to wait until around 21 weeks for my next scan as mw said there would be a better chance of them seeing the sex then. Yes, we do want to find out, if we can. Freya was being shy and wouldn't show us... Mw said she's picking boy at this stage, but she'll have a better idea once she's heard the heartbeat a couple more times. She was right last time, but I would be very suprised if it is a boy.

I have a headache today. OH is just off dropping Freya at preschool and he's going to get me some paracetomol. Fat lot of good that will do, but at least I'll feel like I'm doing something about it!


----------



## topazicatzbet

omg i think someone has slipped callum some speed tonight, he wont keep still, he is wriggling all over the place his movements are so strong they are actually really uncomfortable.

get it out your system young man, mummy wants to go to sleep soon, work again tom.


----------



## flowertot

blondie - woo! i hope he was right about the easy labour bit. you might be next on the list to have a naughty baby :happydance: 

Caitlen - hope the scan goes well. can't wait to hear all about it. 

pipkin - hope the appointment goes well. 

Freyas mum - hope your headache gets better soon. 

Beth - hope Callum lets mummy get some sleep. 

i keep waking up with stitch type pains in my bump. think pudding is in the middle of a growth spurt. so tired at the moment too because DD has, for some reason started waking in the night again. last night she was up at 1, 2 and 5am! shes been doing it for about a week now and i can't think what is making her wake up. she always slept though for 12 hours up until now. i just hope i can settle her back down before pudding arrives plus i really need my sleep at the moment.


----------



## flowertot

sorry for the close up girls but took it myself. think i'm starting to get that tell tale pregnancy waddle now too.
 



Attached Files:







Photo1084.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## mamawannabe

Hello all, thought I would pop in from "the other side" Flower your bump is gorgeous so round and perfect I am incredibly jealous. I cannot believe how quick time has flown since getting blondie to check out our FF charts, and having everyone screaming :test: and now here you all are ready to pop!!! Good luck to you girls. I think if/when I finally do get my BFP you will all be gone!!! :dohh:


----------



## Freyasmum

I'll still be here!


----------



## samzi

gorgeous bump flower :hugs:


----------



## caitlenc

Flower, you have a beautiful bump!!:happydance:

Beth, can't believe you're 32 weeks already!:dohh:

Freyasmum, hope you feel better, sweetie!:hugs:

Pipkin, have a fab appointment!:happydance:


Well, had my growth scan yesterday. Seahorse looks good, weighs 6 lbs 8 oz, which is 69th percentile. I am 2 cm dilated, 30% effaced. We also attended a breast feeding class last night, which was interesting. I'm still not totally sure how I feel about the whole BF vs. FF thing, but I think I'll give BF a try and see how it goes...

Anyhow, I'm grateful baby looks good...I hope it stays in there for 2 more weeks, as I have lots still to do, but then it can come anytime!:happydance:

Have a fab day, my lovelies!:hugs:


----------



## pipkintyler

Hello all,

Flower - your bump is gorgeous, looks very neat.

Freyas - Hope your headache goes soon.

Caitlen - Glad your checkup went well.

Topaz - Hope you get that sleep.

Mamawannabe - I'll still be here too.

Hello to everyone else.

Well had my midwife appointment today and it means I'm back in the 2ww as have to wait that long to make sure everything is fine from my downs blood test :wacko: apparently if I've heard nothing by then everything should be fine. Also I heard LO's heartbeat, it was very strong so I'm feeling on top of the world right now, my midwife said everything is fine and she said next time I could bring my phone in to record heartbeat so DH could hear it if he couldn't make the appointment again, I go back in 3 weeks to get test results so I will remember to take it in. :cloud9:


----------



## topazicatzbet

hey guys, fab weight for seahorse cait. 
pipkin glad you got to hear the heartbeat, good luck with the bloods. 
flowertot, fab bump, think your as big as i amn now, will have to do a bump pic myself.

well callum did settle down so i got my sleep, had such a busy day today though so im shattered. think i need a muffin now, but which one, triple choc or very berry, to hard to decied, might have to have both. :dohh:


----------



## flowertot

evening ladies.

pipkin - Yay for hearing Lo's heartbeat. bet you are on :cloud9:

Caitlen - what a good weight seahorse is for 36 weeks. 

beth - all i can say is HAVE BOTH!


----------



## topazicatzbet

oops just read my ticker statement and it seams i shouldnt eat both.


----------



## Blondie

Hi Ladies

I'm a bit hot as just got out of clary sage bath and now sat having a RLT before bed :)

My iron levels have dropped so midwife sorting me a perscription for iron tablets (not that they will have much impact in 3 weeks but oh well). Baby is 4/5th according to my notes now so assuming that is palpable and means I'm 1/5th engaged - nice to know baby is heading in the right direction though :)


----------



## RaeRae

Hi girls! Hope you're all ok x

I'm so smitten with Jac it's unreal. It's mad to think he should still be in my belly!


----------



## topazicatzbet

we need more pics raerae.


----------



## caitlenc

Aw, RaeRae, so glad things are going well!:happydance:

Pipkin, isn't hearing that HB the best feeling in the world?:thumbup:

Blondie, keep working on getting LO to come out...I think I may have to resort to sex this weekend in an attempt to evict my little tenant. I keep asking the seahorse if he/she can send me a telegram with an estimated time of arrival!:haha: I think the wait wouldn't bother me as much if I just knew how long it would be...

Beth, have both muffins, you'll never have a better excuse than being preggers!


----------



## mjt11907

Well ladies I'm a bit nervous now.. As my bloods read 8000 for my hcg but low for the progestrone and now I am taken the progestrone pills I'm praying everythings ok should find out today if its too late or not... Ne of u ladies go thru this and everything be ok?


----------



## caitlenc

Mjt, hope it all works out, I haven't had any experience with this, but hopefully everything will be okay. We are here for you either way!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## AnnaMaria

_Congrats Rae They are so adorable_


----------



## tori_cottier

aww ReaRea and AnnaMaria you both must be still on :cloud9: it's good you still pop in!

MJT i've not been through what you are but i'm thinking of you keep us up dated hun.

Beth how the puppies doing i think going on your facebook status and here both the pups and Callum are giving you the run about, fingers crossed about the pups being reserved chick, How's the night going now long until your mat leave starts,

Blondie and Cailenc I'm so glad both evictions are in full swing i wish my MW would do a internal as i have no idea how far i am along and it's really starting to take it's toll :cry:

Freyasmum: yay you on the results!!

To all you ladies out there :hugs:

Well the George eviction is in full swing now, DH has returned from his mum's so at 2am on tuesday morning we did the dreaded BDing and it wasn't that bad i honestly can say i through i had become a virgin again after 8 months of not doing it at all, DH is all smiles now, and i think we need to go again at the weekend (i think my hips will be able to take it then lol)
I'm also taking RLT,clary sage baths, pineapple, and good old fashion get on your hands and knees and polish the floor (my gran use to swear by it) i'm also at week 38 going to start nipple stimulation, i think at this point i will be willing to BD every day just to get little one out, I have asked my Doctor if it's ok and he advises if i'm willing to take the stronger contractions then i can. so fingers crossed i wont have to.

Georges room is now finshed so i have started in the hallway now with painting and will conti like this until the big day.

I so love cleaning tho i know us OCD suffers normaly do but this is a different feeling

DH also came back with reassurance with all the question i have for MIL so finger crossed she will keep to her word and not interfear. 

well i'm off to gloss now

Caitlenc and Blondie how are you feeling i can honestly say i'm shitting it now honestly i am i read a thread this morning about stretching you lady bits so to avoid tearing and i cried. you would never of throught i have already done this :haha:


----------



## caitlenc

Haha, Tori, I am actually feeling pretty calm...probably because I don't know what I am in for!:haha: Most people I know say the second time is harder because you know how awful it's going to be.:shrug:

I just really want baby to come soon, I can't wait to see it, and to not be pregnant anymore.

Here's a question for all of you Naughties: Are you planning on BFing or FFing your little ones? Why or why not?:flower:


----------



## topazicatzbet

im going to try BFing but wont be upset if it doesnt work out and end up FFing.

think BF will be easier for me with the animals, i wont have to worry about disterbing them during the night.

i ve got my mum and dad coming round on sat to put some decking down in the cat runs so i can evict more cats outside, at the mo its on concrete and the floor gets so dirty and slippy.

i ve got 3 more weeks at work left now, but its actually only 7 1/2 shifts. im on nights next week so after them i'll be down to just 3 1/2 shifts. :happydance:

my sis is coming round tom to finish the drawings on the nursery wall, so hopefully i should beable to get some pics on here soon for you all to see.


----------



## tori_cottier

Caitlenc i'm planningon BFing, the reasons for this is the whole bonding part of the process, 

DD took to much to BFing and it resulted in her feeding for 9 hours a day this is because the stupid MW told me it was wrong to have a dummy. three weeks later and my mum put her foot down and give her a dummy this stopped DD wanting to feed all the time but by which time i could hardly bare for my nipples to touch water let alone have her feed so she went onto FF. 

So this time i will have a dummy for Geroge and fingers crossed i will last longer than before. 

are you still unsure hun? either way has it's pro's and cons i think.


----------



## flowertot

i will be Bf'ing. i must admit that it did take up a LOT of my time. when i had dd she was feeding for at least an hour, every 2 hours and at night time she was usually attached to the breast all evening until bed time. its hard work but i stuck it out for a whole year but after about 4 months she had some formula feeds too. 

i'm not expecting to be able to do it for so long this time because i feel it would be unfair on dd because of how much time it takes up and i would never have any time for her at all. i will be happy if i can manage 3 months but i will combine with FF'ing if needed.


----------



## Freyasmum

I will definitely have a go at BFing. Freya latched on well, and we had no trouble with feeding... except that she had some problem with breaking down protein from dairy products and ended up in hospital!
I had to give up all dairy products, which just proved too difficult for me. :( Freya had to go onto a special formula that had all milk protein already broken down. I guess we lasted close to 3 months.

(she's fine now - practically lives on milk and cheese!!)

I'm working from home again today. Had to come home early yesterday because I had a wicked headache, and the lights were so hard on my eyes. Feeling better today but my eyes are still sore.
Have to take Freya for her 4 yr old jabs today. Not really looking forward to it at all. Hopefully she'll be OK. I'm sure she will - as soon as she gets the lollipop afterwards!


----------



## mjt11907

well ladies i spoke to the docs office and they said that my hcg is still rising but my progestrone is still low.. so ive got the pills to take for it... and im guessing everything "should" be ok or at least i hope... i have my first ultrasound tommrow in the am... cant wait and hopeing to see everythings ok!!


----------



## caitlenc

I'm still unsure...I took a breast feeding class, and I'm going to try it, but I'm just not sure how I feel about it. I love the idea of DH being able to give feedings also, and I will be going back to work after 12 weeks, so we'll see how it goes...:shrug:


----------



## Freyasmum

I'll be back at work around then too, Caitlen. Wouldn't it be nice to be able to stay home longer?
If we're successful with BF, I'll need to work on switching to formula before going back to work - just don't fancy expressing there!!

When Freya was sick as a baby (about 3 weeks) the hospital were feeding her my expressed milk thru a wee bottle. I think that really helped with getting her to switch later. We quite happily did both for weeks - I'd BF, then top up with a bottle if she was still hungry. I think my milk production went a bit haywire with the expressing and stuff.

It is great when the dad can get involved with feeding too. I think it helps them to bond a bit more. There is so much pressure on us to BF and I think it can make people feel like they've failed if they can't do it. Realistically though, not everyone will be able to.

I was bottle fed, and I'm OK. :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

gosh, cant believe you have to go back after 12 weeks, i was upset i might only get 6 months instead of 9 like i originally hoped.


----------



## flowertot

think i will be going back to my part time bar job after about 6 months but thats only if pudding is sleeping through the night. i gave up my full time job after having DD because when DH and i sat down and went through the nursery costs it worked out that we would only be £100 a month better off if i did go back to work. we both decided that for the sake of £100 it was better that i give up work and keep DD with me. i don't think i will be going back to full time work until pudding is at least 2 and a half. i do miss that "adult time" that you get from working though. it can get a bit lonely at times.

no counting down to mat leave for me but i do remember how exciting it was ticking off the days when i was waiting to finish to have DD. i hope the time flys for you girls who are waiting to finish work.


----------



## Blondie

I intend to BF - feel I might aswell try it but if it doesn't work out then at least I can say I tried :)

Tori - stretching lady bits - I've been trying to do this whilst I've been in the bath everynight and ouch (but then again I've not had :sex: since we got pregnant :rofl: ) - the part I am most worried about is how on earth I'm going to fit a baby through there :wacko: - I might have another try massaging with evening primrose oil later when I go to bed - DH is away overnight in leeds at a morrissey gig so I can do these things without being too embarrassed tonight :rofl:

Just been looking at the first proofs of the maternity shots my sister did for me and there are some gorgeous ones but I want to get her permission to post them before I do but I'm so excited about them :happydance:


----------



## caitlenc

Mjt, that is great news!! :happydance: Hopefully your scan will go well, can't wait to hear all about it!:hugs:

Yeah, 12 weeks isn't nearly long enough...I am going to try to take a leave of absence next year, so hopefully will get a year in with the seahorse before sending it to daycare...my mom is watching the baby when I go back in March, since I will be off for summer holiday at the end of June, so it's only a few months.:cry: I think leabving my LO, even just with my mom, is gonna be awful.

Blondie, can't wait to see the maternity pics!!:happydance: I'm sure your sis will let you post them, it is free advertising, after all!

Well, after today, I have only 13 days of school left before mat leave, since I have to take a day off for DH's greencard interview on the 9th, and we have a federal holiday on the 11th!:happydance:


----------



## AnnaMaria

_I'm doing both. Mostly BF but sometimes I give her bottle. I love the fact she takes both cause that gives me more freedom.
Caitlen - 12 weeks That's like 3 months. That's so crazy. What are you doing with baby while you are at work? We can be home with kids for 3 years and even then most of mothers have problems sending their kids to nursery but 12 weeks._


----------



## tori_cottier

Blondie the mear fact you put ouch and the streching part in one sentence has made my mine up i'm not goign to do it lol 

Caitlenc 13 days to go whoo hoo then you can join the afternoon sleep club! only 13 weeks mat leave tho i'm the same as beth i cried when DH said i may need to go back afte the 9 months as the remaining 3 months is unpaid. but i will see when the time come i think 

Flowertot, I think SAHM deserve a medal i really do as you tend not to have so much "adult time" and still look sane, 

Well after yesterdays energy burst i can hardly keep my eyes open now, but my brain is in over time any one else like this?
But apart from that not much is happening George is now head down as i can feel him when i walk about it's like he's going to fall out. 
ohh Caitlenc and blondie do you find your hips are in pain when you lay on them to go to sleep or is this my SPD showing it's ugly head again?


----------



## samzi

Just to let you know that i wont be online for a week or so as me and OH move into our new house on sunday


----------



## tori_cottier

samzi said:


> Just to let you know that i wont be online for a week or so as me and OH move into our new house on sunday

Yay Samzi nice new happy move for you! :happydance::happydance:x x x


----------



## Mork

good luck with the move samzi xx


----------



## Freyasmum

I can't believe you all get 9 months (!) PAID maternity leave!!! Is it paid at anything close to your regular earnings? We get 14 weeks, paid at 80% of your normal salary up to a maximum. The maximum is, of course, so low that I don't actually know of anyone who got 80% of their normal salary. It's less than a third of my usual income. :(
Which is why I'll be back at work after 3 months again. Hopefully this time though OH will be home with baby. We're hoping he'll be able to give up work altogether and be Mr Mum.


----------



## tori_cottier

Freyasmum said:


> I can't believe you all get 9 months (!) PAID maternity leave!!! Is it paid at anything close to your regular earnings? We get 14 weeks, paid at 80% of your normal salary up to a maximum. The maximum is, of course, so low that I don't actually know of anyone who got 80% of their normal salary. It's less than a third of my usual income. :(
> Which is why I'll be back at work after 3 months again. Hopefully this time though OH will be home with baby. We're hoping he'll be able to give up work altogether and be Mr Mum.

It depends on your company policy, Because i have been with them for so long i get 6 months at full pay plus bonus and then it's 3 months at SMP which isn't much but because DH is stable with his business we can afford it, but it does mean DH doing a lot more hours than normal.


----------



## Freyasmum

I am SO in the wrong country!!!
We should have moved back to the UK years ago. :)


----------



## mjt11907

hey ladies i had my first ultrasound today and they are thinking im behind where i am according to my lmp... but they think im like 6 weeks intsead of 6 wks 5 days... we saw the baby it was verrry tiny but we also so the lil heart beat... 122bpm... the doc has me reschulding another ultrasoud in 10-14 days so i will be going back newhere between november 9-13th and get to see the baby again.. we are hopeing and praying this baby will stay strong and the progestrone pills will help it along...


----------



## Freyasmum

Yay mjt. Sounds like the scan went well. How cool that you got to see the wee heartbeat! My early scan put me back a week from my LMP date too.

Fingers crossed for you. I'm sure your baby will stay strong. :hugs:


----------



## topazicatzbet

i get 8 weeks at full pay, then 18 weeks at 50% pay plus smp, then 3 months smp.

for those not in uk smp = about £123 a week.

come april it goes up to a years smp that you get but sadly us ladies wont qualify for it. baby has to be born after april.


----------



## Blondie

https://soniathorpephotography.com/blog/?p=528

Don't know whether this link will work but here are a couple of my photos taken by my sis :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

i love the black and white one, with the spotted dress.

well pics are all done in the nursery will get some pics tom when its light and post them tom night.


----------



## Freyasmum

Beautiful pics Blondie. Your sister has a real talent! I'm almost tempted to pop over to get her to photograph Miss Freya.

(although by the time you factor in airfares, accommodation etc it could make for some pricy photos!!)


----------



## Freyasmum

You ladies who are nearing 'eviction' time might be able to help me with something.

NZ is a funny wee country, out in the middle of nowhere. Because of this we get very few opportunities to go see decent bands play. I'm probably showing my age here, but I am a big fan of The Pixies. They are going to be touring here, and I REALLY want to go.

There are a few problems associated wiht this. Not least the ticket price, and getting to Auckland for the concert. What might be the biggest obstacle though is timing.
The concert is 12 March, and my baby is due 19 April. I guess that'll make me 35, 36 weeks?

What do you all think? Bad idea at that stage?


----------



## tori_cottier

Freyasmum said:


> You ladies who are nearing 'eviction' time might be able to help me with something.
> 
> NZ is a funny wee country, out in the middle of nowhere. Because of this we get very few opportunities to go see decent bands play. I'm probably showing my age here, but I am a big fan of The Pixies. They are going to be touring here, and I REALLY want to go.
> 
> There are a few problems associated wiht this. Not least the ticket price, and getting to Auckland for the concert. What might be the biggest obstacle though is timing.
> The concert is 12 March, and my baby is due 19 April. I guess that'll make me 35, 36 weeks?
> 
> What do you all think? Bad idea at that stage?

I think you should book it to be honest we are now on the 36 (37 weeks tomorrow) and we are showing no signs of popping, have you got some one who could have them just incase and then at least you'll know if the worst comes to the worst there not going to waste? 

HTH hun


----------



## tori_cottier

Blondie i love you photo's she's got some talent your sister!

well I'm knacked today i got up for a wee at a grand total of six times last night and twice for heart burn i know they say it's natures way of preparing you for the baby waking in the night but 8 times is he having a laugh? 

DD has been to build a bear and got George his first ever teddy bear (oh and also a Hello Kitty for her self of cause) she's been saving up for 3 months now as they did come to £60.00 which i through was a bit much but she was adiment that this is what she wanted to give him (and her) so i didn't stop her, it took us 2hrs as she had to have a out fit for them and shoes and a birth certificate but she had fun which is the main thing.

Oh beth i can't wait for the pics!

xx


----------



## flowertot

those photos are gorgeous Blondie. 

freyamum - i agree that you should get the tickets for the concert. just make sure you have seating because i don't think you could stand up for the whole concert. 

tori - 8 times in the night! i'm sure george won't have you up that many times. glad dd had fun at build a bear. we have one in Warrington although i've not been in yet but dd always points at the shop when we walk past. 

hope everybody has a nice Halloween night. i'm taking dd to my mum's to dress up with her cousins. shes really excited, especially about putting makeup on!


----------



## Blondie

Freyasmum said:


> You ladies who are nearing 'eviction' time might be able to help me with something.
> 
> NZ is a funny wee country, out in the middle of nowhere. Because of this we get very few opportunities to go see decent bands play. I'm probably showing my age here, but I am a big fan of The Pixies. They are going to be touring here, and I REALLY want to go.
> 
> There are a few problems associated wiht this. Not least the ticket price, and getting to Auckland for the concert. What might be the biggest obstacle though is timing.
> The concert is 12 March, and my baby is due 19 April. I guess that'll make me 35, 36 weeks?
> 
> What do you all think? Bad idea at that stage?

I'd say if you can get seating tickets go for it but at 36 weeks I'd have been struggling to go to a standing gig - I just can't cope with crowds at the moment.


----------



## samzi

Back from a busy day cleaning the new house!!!

Got to sort elec/gas out otherwise it will be cut off. found a letter today dated 16th oct saying if no responce by 14 days they will cut it off!! I have 15 mins to phone them before the shut.

ARRRRRRRRRGH!!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

well ladies, here are the long awaited pics of the drawings on the nursery wall.
will try and get some pics of the room this week with the furnature etc.
 



Attached Files:







washing line.jpg
File size: 2.1 KB
Views: 29









teddyline.jpg
File size: 3.1 KB
Views: 29









catline.jpg
File size: 3.5 KB
Views: 28









cotwall.jpg
File size: 3.2 KB
Views: 28









BUILDING BLOCKS.jpg
File size: 2.2 KB
Views: 28


----------



## topazicatzbet

one more.
 



Attached Files:







teddy 1.jpg
File size: 3 KB
Views: 29


----------



## caitlenc

Aw, Beth, the room looks gorgeous!:happydance:

Beautiful pics, Blondie!

Mjt, glad the scan went well, and fingers crossed things continue to go well!:happydance:

Samzi, hope the move goes well.

All this talk of paid maternity leave is depressing, I must say. Part of mine will be paid, but only because I am cashing in sick days I have been saving for the last 4 years...so I will get 6-8 weeks paid.:nope:

Freyasmum, I say book the tickets!

Tori, my hips and pelvis ache all the time, especially when in bed and rolling over. Seahorse is a heavy little bugger!

Happy halloween everyone...I am going to see abroadway show in the city tonight, but poor DH isn't coming because he is quite ill with a nasty cold, poor thing. So, I'm taking my mother instead. We are turning off the lights to deter trick or treaters, as we hadn't bought any candy since we were expecting to boith be out. So, DH will have to pretend no one's home!:dohh:


----------



## Blondie

Oooh the nursery is looking lovely Beth - your sister is very talented :)

Had a few trick or treaters round - hopefully no more will come now as I'm sat here eating all the left over chocolates myself now :rofl:


----------



## Freyasmum

Beth - the nursery looks amazing!! You have a very talented sister too!

Good luck for the move, Samzi. I hope you got the electricity sorted OK.

Tori, there is absolutely no way that George will be getting you up 8 times a night! By the time he gets here you'll find the once or twice he does get you up an absolute breeze!!

So I think I'm going to book the tickets, but not the flights just yet. Tickets will be easy to on-sell, but flights impossible so I think that's the way to go. And I will definitely be sitting down with all the other nannas!

We didn't get any trick-or-treaters. I'm pleased, because I didn't have anything to give them. It's really not such a big thing here - you see very few kids doing it. 

Hope you all have a lovely night (and don't get woken up too many times!). It's a beautiful day here today. I'm going to get the cleaning over with and then take Freya out for a ride on her bike.


----------



## Blondie

Will you have to fly to get to the gig Freyasmum? If so then that could be the only sticking point as a lot of airlines might not let you fly at 35/36 weeks pregnant so definitely worth checking that out!


----------



## Freyasmum

The flight is only an hour, and I've heard the airlines don't mind at all. There are other ways of getting there though, like an 8 (ish) hour drive, or 11 hour train ride. 

I dunno. I really, really want to go, because it's the only chance I'll ever have to see them, but it's looking tricky.


----------



## Blondie

I guess an hours flight would be ok with most airlines :) 

I said to my husband when he booked tickets for a gig last week (for him to go away to not me) - just don't spend any money you are not prepared to lose if things don't go to plan :rofl:


----------



## Blondie

I've just had a text from Caitlen's husband - it reads

"Cait had a beautiful baby girl this afternoon (3.08 EDT) Harper Grace: 6lb 13oz, 19 inch, mum and daughter doing fabulously"

Congratulations Caitlen :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Freyasmum

OMG!!! :happydance: :happydance:

Congratulations Caitlen!!


----------



## tori_cottier

OMG I'm so chuffed :happydance::happydance:

congratulations Caitlenc and Chris

1 down 2 to go. . . .

:hugs:


----------



## tori_cottier

Well ladies, its all starting now, with caitlenc kicking me and blondie in to touch it's time to focus full on the evictions, 
but then again i don't think Caitlenc tried any of the RLT etc so it just goes to show nature will do it for us weither we are ready or not, 

I really do feel like my ladie bits have gone 10 rounds with a boxing glove (not in a kinky fashion either)

So how are you other ladies?


----------



## topazicatzbet

woo hoo, go cait. cant wait to see pics. 
i dont think she had even finished work yet had she.

i hope callum follows suit and comes early. 

so who is the next to go then eh, blondie or tori, are we taking bets.

thanks for the pm by the way blondie, i must have just missed it last night.


----------



## Blondie

Chris - Caitlen's husband sounded so happy in his texts last night bless him :) So exciting though my husband went a bit white when I pointed out we had the same due date so it could be any time now.

I didn't tell my husband that whilst I was in bath last night I think I may have had a water leak as it felt like I had wee'd myself in the bath but I really don't think it was wee :blush: - hasn't been any more fluid leakage overnight but I think there might have been a bit of plug in the toilet bowl last night and I had to go to the loo about 8 times as there felt like so much pressure on my bladder. Will monitor for any leakage today and see what happens but omg I'm feeling very tender down there today and been getting the odd twinge. I have a real feeling that I won't be hanging on too much longer but that may be wishful thinking :rofl: - I really do feel like I could burst any second though and there is going to be a huge gush of waters - makes me a bit wary of going out today but I need to go and buy some cat food - can just imagine my waters going in pets at home - now that would be embarrassing :rofl: :rofl: - maybe they'd give me a years supply of cat food and some puppy training pads :rofl:


----------



## tori_cottier

topazicatzbet said:


> woo hoo, go cait. cant wait to see pics.
> i dont think she had even finished work yet had she.
> 
> i hope callum follows suit and comes early.
> 
> so who is the next to go then eh, blondie or tori, are we taking bets.
> 
> thanks for the pm by the way blondie, i must have just missed it last night.

no i think she had 10 or 11 to go, bless she didn't even have time to rest before the big day!

Not sure who's next tho, I've got a few cramping today but this could last for weeks before full blown labour.


----------



## Blondie

Beth - so far all the naughty babies seem to be coming early so you never know, maybe we need to rename them verynice babies :rofl:


----------



## tori_cottier

Blondie said:


> Chris - Caitlen's husband sounded so happy in his texts last night bless him :) So exciting though my husband went a bit white when I pointed out we had the same due date so it could be any time now.
> 
> I didn't tell my husband that whilst I was in bath last night I think I may have had a water leak as it felt like I had wee'd myself in the bath but I really don't think it was wee :blush: - hasn't been any more fluid leakage overnight but I think there might have been a bit of plug in the toilet bowl last night and I had to go to the loo about 8 times as there felt like so much pressure on my bladder. Will monitor for any leakage today and see what happens but omg I'm feeling very tender down there today and been getting the odd twinge. I have a real feeling that I won't be hanging on too much longer but that may be wishful thinking :rofl: - I really do feel like I could burst any second though and there is going to be a huge gush of waters - makes me a bit wary of going out today but I need to go and buy some cat food - can just imagine my waters going in pets at home - now that would be embarrassing :rofl: :rofl: - maybe they'd give me a years supply of cat food and some puppy training pads :rofl:

oh how strange we updated at the same time. My DH went a little white when i said about all three of us due at the same time, and when i said i must get our bedroom ready just in case (as there is a strong chance for both of us any day) he asked if he should stay at home today just incase :blush: bless, It would be great tho if George made his apperance a little early as we will get time together as apose to have MIL there as well.

Finger crossed for you tho mucus plug and water lekage is a great sign, 

my plug has just started to come out but not fully but i smile with joy when i lose a little more,


----------



## RaeRae

Yay more naughty babies!!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

sounds like the race is really on girls, im on nights this week so feel free to text with updates during the night. 

its raining naughty babies at the mo cos i believe polaris and ammie-lou have had theirs too and they were original naughties.


----------



## pipkintyler

Bloody Hell, I'm off here for a few day's and all of a sudden another naughty baby has arrived, Congrats to you and your hubby Caitlen, so pleased for you both, I love the names you've chosen, me and OH have decided we would like Grace as a 2nd name too if we have a girl as it sounds so lovely. I can't wait to see some photo's of her :hugs: 

Right so Tori and Blondie, who's going to be next???? Sounds like your both having some symptoms of labour so I guess the race is on, good luck to you both, can't wait for the 4th and 5th naughty baby to be born. :hugs:

Hi to everyone else, I"m so excited, loving the fact that there are loads more naughty babies to come. :hugs:

xxxxxxx


----------



## flowertot

WOW!! Congratulations to Caitlen and her DH. i can't wait to hear all about it.


----------



## topazicatzbet

think it will be an interesting story cos i believe she was at the theatre when she went into labour.


----------



## tori_cottier

topazicatzbet said:


> think it will be an interesting story cos i believe she was at the theatre when she went into labour.

Yes i think she was as chris couldn't go as he was ill was that the same day?


----------



## topazicatzbet

judging from what someone has posted on her facebook it sounds like it.

what are you doing up at this time hun? thought i was the only one on night shift. lol


----------



## tori_cottier

topazicatzbet said:


> judging from what someone has posted on her facebook it sounds like it.
> 
> what are you doing up at this time hun? thought i was the only one on night shift. lol

The closer i come to having George hun i'm finding sleeping a task and a half last night was good for me as i managed a whole 4 hours of sleep grrrrr oh


----------



## Blondie

Sleep? Is something I get in one hour snatches throughout the day - spent most of the night lying awake listening to the rain and wondering whether I needed to get up and go to the loo again or not :wacko: - poor DH looked knackered this morning when he got up to go to work as everytime I get up to go to loo it wakes him up - I think I might have to move into the spare room or the nursery until baby arrives at this rate as no point DH and I both being zombies :)

Decided I am off to metro centre today to buy some nursing bras as they are the last thing on my list to buy and now bump has dropped a bit they should at least be able to get a proper chest measurement. Hopefully all the activity will get baby moving a bit :)


----------



## tori_cottier

Blondie said:


> Sleep? Is something I get in one hour snatches throughout the day - spent most of the night lying awake listening to the rain and wondering whether I needed to get up and go to the loo again or not :wacko: - poor DH looked knackered this morning when he got up to go to work as everytime I get up to go to loo it wakes him up - I think I might have to move into the spare room or the nursery until baby arrives at this rate as no point DH and I both being zombies :)
> 
> Decided I am off to metro centre today to buy some nursing bras as they are the last thing on my list to buy and now bump has dropped a bit they should at least be able to get a proper chest measurement. Hopefully all the activity will get baby moving a bit :)

ohhh i miss the metro centre have they still got that fun fair inside of it, I have meadow hall so not to bad. No sign of LO yet then blondie?

Sleeping is a issue now but i think i'm getting use to it DH does look like he needs a good night sleep, as if i'm not peeing, i need Gaviscon (anyone else notice you don't need it when you get up to go to the loo but flipping 20 min later,) if not gaviscon then it's trying to turn and after the 20th grunting i have to get up as i'm wide awake, can you tell i just want the little man out now.

I'm going to do some baking today as i have to make my christmas pudding and cake 2 month in advance so i'm a little behind. :dohh:


----------



## Blondie

Well I survived metro centre :) and got my nursing bras - 36F 

The funfair has closed down now Tori :(

I was very amused to told off in M&S toilets though :rofl: - a perfectly fit middle aged woman turned around and said to me "girls of today have no manners" to which I replied "I'm sorry?" and she said you could have held the door :rofl: - my response

"I'm sorry love but I am actually a 33 year old woman who is heavily pregnant and about to give birth anytime now, my feet are aching, I'm exhausted and I've been walking around with a babies head pressing down on my bladder for the last 20 minutes and I am desperate to get to the loo so I'm sorry if my normal manners have escaped me momentarily you miserable old bag" 

and then I walked off - but got a round of applause from an old man sat down in some seating nearby :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## topazicatzbet

Go Blondie, get her told :thumbup:

well one night down, two to go, and a total of 5 1/2 shifts to go :happydance:

my living room is currently a mad house, the puppies are running around like nutters and making a right racket.


----------



## flowertot

good for you Blondie! and wow 36F!! the best i can hope for will probably be C/D :rofl: that is of course until the milk supply comes in a few days after birth!! 

Beth - hope those few shifts go fast for you. bet you can't wait although i'm sure you will still be kept on you toes with puppies. hope you get a little bit of time to relax.


----------



## caitlenc

Hi Girls!!!:winkwink:

We are home!! Harper is doing fabulously well, I am so besotted with her, and Chris is just over the moon! Thanks for updating, Blondie.:hugs:

I will write my birth story tomorrow, but wanted to thank you girls for your good wishes and post a couple of pics. Here's a link to my facebook album.

https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2040613&id=1124224897&l=f40d971e8e

Hope you can see them! If not, I'll post more tomorrow. Thanks for all the good wishes! Blondie and Tori, all the aches and pains at the end are well worth the end result...can't wait until the two of you go!

:hugs: to you all!!!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

oh cait she is beautiful, cant wait to read the birth story.

congrats hun. :hugs:


----------



## tori_cottier

Awww Caitlenc i think i may cry. . . blooming hormones, I'm so happy for you and chris and she is lovely!

Glad your settling in well with motherhood. Cant wait to read your story hun

once again congratulations


----------



## topazicatzbet

poor tori up through the night again, maybe tonight you should txt me and i ll meet you in the chat room lol. although it was really busy at work til about 2. i cant wait to get tonight over with, they are really killing me now, all the patients keep offering me their beds. :dohh:
cant wait to go home and :sleep:


----------



## Freyasmum

Caitlen - she's gorgeous!! Well done you!
I imagine you'll be far too busy admiring her to get on here much for the next little while. Congratulations to you & Chris.


----------



## RaeRae

Aww Caitlen she's gorgeous!!


----------



## tori_cottier

Blondie i think the northern side of you is coming out hun, Good on you!!!!
How are you feeling hun?

well i shattered:coffee:, I managed to get back to sleep about 5am then up again at 7 for DD school then bac to bed again at 12 till 1.30, i really don't like this part now, think i may take you up on that offer of texting you beth it gets very lonely here in the middle of the night, 

topazicatzbet and flowertot how are you two doing?


----------



## flowertot

aww Harper is sooo lovely Caitlen i'm excitedf to read your birth story. 

Hi Tori i'm fine thanks just having loads of braxton hicks. i've had them all day today. was close to calling labour ward because i was getting more than 4 an hour but they have settled now :shrug: have also been peeing every 10 minutes!! hope you have a decent sleep tonight hun. 

Not long now Beth. you can do it :hugs:


----------



## topazicatzbet

im not doing too bad for sleep on a night at the mo, have had to get up several times during ths day t pee though, my kidneys dont realise im on nights. lol.

well my ticker is spot on again, my ankles seam to have swollen loads this week. my socks are digging in now. 

no brackton hicks for me yet, but callum has been doing break dancing in there i think.


----------



## tori_cottier

Morning ladies

Well as you can tell by the lack of posts during the night i had a full nights sleep, (which is a first in 6 weeks) only had to get up twice for the loo bu tno mad dash for Gaviscon, i've moved onto Gaviscon double action and i may even write tham a thank you email. that and i put some Clary sage oil on my pillow and i think this helped to knock me out completly, 

So i'm all bright and breezy now whooo hooo

We're off to see the bonfire tonight which DD will love as we haven't told her just incase something happens and we can't go so it will be a lovely surprise 

Touch wood flowertot i havn't had to much of the BH and hope i don't get them to be honest, fingers crossed yours will settle down a little more!

Beth when do you go on Mat leave hun?


----------



## topazicatzbet

i finish a week on wed, but only have 3 1/2 shift left now, not bvack in til next fri.


----------



## tori_cottier

Gosh what will you do with your days on mat leave hun? i don't suppose your cats and dogs understand mat leave do they, 

well i'm sat here waiting for my MW to turn up i really wish she had given me a time as i would like to have my afternoon :sleep: now. (so strange how you get use to them isn't it)


----------



## topazicatzbet

well im hoping to decorate the hallway and stairs with the help of my mum. 

you know i dont go for the easy life.

well my ankles havent gone down any, guess i need to get used to them for the next few weeks.

i ve just been out and bought 2 pairs of pjs for the hospital. so think i might be able to finish packing my hospital bag soon.


----------



## tori_cottier

topazicatzbet said:


> well im hoping to decorate the hallway and stairs with the help of my mum.
> 
> you know i dont go for the easy life.
> 
> well my ankles havent gone down any, guess i need to get used to them for the next few weeks.
> 
> i ve just been out and bought 2 pairs of pjs for the hospital. so think i might be able to finish packing my hospital bag soon.

i had canckles hun and the only thing that worked for me was keeping my feet up for a min of 2 hours until they came back to normal, but then with in the hour they where big again,


----------



## topazicatzbet

how did the midwife visit go tori?
did you get your nap.


----------



## tori_cottier

topazicatzbet said:


> how did the midwife visit go tori?
> did you get your nap.

It could of gone better to be honest, Baby is back to back at the moment and even tho he shows no sign of coming MW wants me to move him just incase as if i go into labour in the position he's in it can be very painful and long. she loved the rooms tho so got the tick of approval :thumbup:

I'm going to catch up on some sleep in a min as i'm so tired again :coffee:

How the canckles hun?

it must be nice to know you can rest a little now being off for few days,


----------



## Blondie

Hi ladies

Sorry if I've been a bit quiet this week - I'm just bored bored bored bored bored of waiting now and think the waiting is driving me insane :wacko:

No signs of any imminent arrival though so starting to think I'll still be sitting here waiting in December :(


----------



## topazicatzbet

the cankles are much better today. i think everyone in my cul de sac probably thinks im mad, today i ve had the living room curtains down and washed then and hung them back up and washed the window. probably not a pretty site a heavily pregnant woman balancing in the window.

wish the rain would stop for a bit i need to go out and see to the cats in the pens but dont want to get wet.

blondie, hang in there girl, wont be long now


----------



## pipkintyler

Blondie, won't be long now, I think I would be the same though as I hate waiting for anything.

Tori, You never know maybe if the midwife attempts to turn your LO it might bring on the labour and he could be coming out sooner than you think.

Topaz, Can't believe your mat leave is coming round so quick, bet you can't wait :thumbup:

I miss Caitlen on here, I'm sure she's very busy with Harper though so I'll let her off, can't wait to see some more pictures.

How's everyone else doing, mjt, hope everythings still ok with you.

Well I've got my appointment with my consultant a week today to discuss my pregnancy and Crohns and I'm kind of looking forward to it as I've got so many questions about the labour, not sure if she's going to recommend me having a C section or not as I have fistula's and I don't relish the thought of them opening up again with pushing but I'm hoping she'll say that won't happen as I would like to have a natural birth if possible. :wacko:


----------



## topazicatzbet

:headspin::headspin: i finally got my HIP money. only took 7 bloody weeks.


----------



## samzi

holy crap, 100 days to go !!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

WOO HOO samzi, hows the new house.


----------



## topazicatzbet

pipkintyler said:


> I miss Caitlen on here, I'm sure she's very busy with Harper though so I'll let her off, can't wait to see some more pictures.


oh my i ve just seen the pics on facebook her husband has put on, harper is a real beauty.


----------



## caitlenc

Hi Girls!!

Well, I just wrote my birth story...I don't know how to post the direct link on this thread, but feel free to go into the birth announcement forum and check it out!

I've missed you ladies, glad you're all doing well. Blondie and Tori, hang in there, not much further to go!:happydance:

Beth, sounds like you're doing well! My legs swelled terribly at the end, and they still are very puffy, was told it can take a few weeks for them to go down.

Samzi, how's the new house?

:hugs: to you flower, pipkin, freyasmum, and all the rest of my darling naughties!


----------



## caitlenc

topazicatzbet said:


> pipkintyler said:
> 
> 
> I miss Caitlen on here, I'm sure she's very busy with Harper though so I'll let her off, can't wait to see some more pictures.
> 
> 
> oh my i ve just seen the pics on facebook her husband has put on, harper is a real beauty.Click to expand...

Aw, thanks Beth! Harper is doing fabulously, she sleeps and eats like a champ (I'm formula feeding, as I have flat nipples and she wouldn't latch. It's going very well, and I love knowing exactly how much she's eating!) She's up every 2 to 3 hours during the night, but she goes right to sleep after her feeds, so it's not too bad.

DH and I are so smitten, I could just stare at her all day long. I can't believe she's the one that was kicking me last week!!:dohh:


----------



## samzi

New house is good ty. still got some stuff to unpack but it feels like home already. cat seems very happy too :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

sounds like you had fun cait, what show were you seeing.


----------



## caitlenc

It was called "Ragtime". It was fantastic!


----------



## AnnaMaria

Freyasmum said:


> I can't believe you all get 9 months (!) PAID maternity leave!!! Is it paid at anything close to your regular earnings? We get 14 weeks, paid at 80% of your normal salary up to a maximum. The maximum is, of course, so low that I don't actually know of anyone who got 80% of their normal salary. It's less than a third of my usual income. :(
> Which is why I'll be back at work after 3 months again. Hopefully this time though OH will be home with baby. We're hoping he'll be able to give up work altogether and be Mr Mum.

_Just to make you guys jelouse. We get 18 months paid maternity leave with 100% salary. Beside that in here your job is held for you for 3 years.

And guess what? It's been snowing in here for whole day It's like 15cm of snow. So cool. _


----------



## tori_cottier

Hay hun! 

i can't wait to sit down with a cup of tea and read your birth story, 
i can't believe that one of us has a little one so soon, think me and blondie will soon follow tho (think this may be wishful thinking on mine and blondies part but we will all but see) 

promise not to leave us as we do miss you and would love for you to pop in (when time and harper permits it lol) 

Huge hugs to you xxxxxx


----------



## flowertot

aww what a lovely birth story Caitlen. its one of my fears for my waters to break in public but it seems like you handled it very well. mine broke just as i was getting into to bed with dd so that wasn't too bad. 

Annamarie - i want to live in Estonia now!!


----------



## tori_cottier

pipkintyler: MW will see how things are on the 19th if he hasn't moved she will move him and do a sweep at the same time, 
Fingers crossed you'll get your natural birth x x x


----------



## AnnaMaria

_Read your birthstory. Congrats caitlenc_


----------



## topazicatzbet

well the nursery is completly finished now so thought id show you all the finished product. 

https://i121.photobucket.com/albums/o224/topazicatzbeth/005.jpg
https://i121.photobucket.com/albums/o224/topazicatzbeth/006.jpg
https://i121.photobucket.com/albums/o224/topazicatzbeth/007.jpg
https://i121.photobucket.com/albums/o224/topazicatzbeth/009.jpg


----------



## caitlenc

Beth, that room is stunning!!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## topazicatzbet

thanks, it just needs some new flooring putting down next year when i can afford it as the carpet is pretty stained.

ok girls prepare yourselves for my bump pic. 
i ve been brave and shown skin.
 



Attached Files:







bump2.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 2









bump1.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## flowertot

room looks gorgeous beth and so does bump.


----------



## flowertot

hi girls. i decided to pay for a private scan just to check on things as when i had my 20 week one dd cried the whole way through and i didfn't really get to see much. i was told today that i have an anterior placenta (not sure if thats hows its spelt). does anybody know if this means anything??

anyway here's my pics of pudding...


----------



## flowertot

ok so it didn't work.... will try again later.


----------



## topazicatzbet

it just means your placenta is at the front of your bump rather than behind baby. it can reduce the movements you feel.


----------



## flowertot

hope this works because i've already tried a million times :haha:
 



Attached Files:







MICHELLE BOUZAGLO_12.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 4









MICHELLE BOUZAGLO_11.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 5









MICHELLE BOUZAGLO_2.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 4


----------



## flowertot

topazicatzbet said:


> it just means your placenta is at the front of your bump rather than behind baby. it can reduce the movements you feel.

thanks. i'm still feeling lots of movement just not as strong as when i was having dd (i could see elbows and knees sticking out with her) . this time its more just like little ripples.


----------



## Freyasmum

I had anterior placenta last time - and again this time too! Apparently it reduces how much movement you feel. I didn't feel much until around 22 weeks last time, and nothing yet this time. 
On the positive side, I never had any sharp, painful kicks last time. :)

Beth, the nursery looks so great! Ours will just be a small bedroom with a cot & change table in it - nowhere near as flash as that!!


----------



## flowertot

Freyasmum said:


> I had anterior placenta last time - and again this time too! Apparently it reduces how much movement you feel. I didn't feel much until around 22 weeks last time, and nothing yet this time.
> On the positive side, I never had any sharp, painful kicks last time. :)
> 
> Beth, the nursery looks so great! Ours will just be a small bedroom with a cot & change table in it - nowhere near as flash as that!!

i know its strange because i felt movement from 15 weeks and my bump still feels very sore sometimes when he kicks like i'm bruised inside and always wake in the night with pains whereas last time i didn't feel any pain apart from the really strong kicks.


----------



## topazicatzbet

awe flower he is gorgeous. 

glad you like the room, i love it. im actually sleeping in there already cos the cats are used to having my room and it wasnt unusually for me to wake up with 2 or 3 cats asleep on my chest or stomach, but i cant cope with that now so rather than upset them i ve moved into the nursery. i ll be sleeping in there for the first few months anyway. plus my bedroom is horrid, i stripped the wallpaper off the walls 18 months ago to decorate and some of the plaster came off with it and i cant afford to get them re plastered so its just bare walls in there.


----------



## caitlenc

Beth, love the bump! And flower, your baby is gorgeous! If you're feeling those strong kicks with an anterior placenta, he must be a little bruiser!!:thumbup:

Well, girls, Harper is doing fabulously, and I love being a Mommy. Her belly button stump came off yesterday, and she appears to have a lovely little innie belly button! She is eating like a champ, and sleeps well, and is not particularly fussy. Hopefully she'll continue to be a mellow baby. The nights are hard, as she is up every 2-3 hours for a feed, but she eats and goes right back to sleep, so that is good. Chris is a fantastic Daddy, he actually fights me to change her dirty diapers! He has been great about doing laundry, running to the store, taking out the garbage, and generally keeping things at the house running smoothly so I can adjust to mommyhood. He's home for another week, I am dreading his return to work, he's been such a big help!:happydance:

Tori and Blondie, anything happening yet? We need another early naughty baby!:shrug:


----------



## Blondie

No sign of any imminent arrival here yet Caitlen - baby feels really low and getting painful BH but nothing that makes me think baby is eager to come out :(

Just been out shopping all afternoon with DH as was getting cabin fever sitting at home - crazy christmas shoppers everywhere it was insane :)


----------



## flowertot

aww Caitlen glad everything is going well. 

Blondie - baby is obviously getting ready so hopefully you won't have to wait much longer. hope you enjoyed your shopping trip. 

i ordered my hospital bag off ebay last night and went on a hospital bag shopping spree yesterday too. got a few bits like travel shampoo, toothpaste, toothbrush, BIG towels, BIG underwear, pj's etc. feel like i'm starting to get things sorted now. as soon as HIP Grant comes through we will be starting on the nursery. i hope i'm not waiting 7 weeks like Beth did!


----------



## topazicatzbet

yay flower for the hospital bag, think we can all learn from cait and get it packed early so we arent caught out.

mine is done, i just need to add things like ipod sweets etc but they are all things i could live without.


----------



## tori_cottier

Well Mine is not showing any sign of coming out soon, He has dropped as the heart burn has stopped now (touch wood) 

I'm just wanting him out now but on the other hand I kinda think if he's happy in there and he'll grow some more before coming into this big wide world then who am i to interfer, I say this while i'm sat here comfortable, ask me to repeat this when I'm trying for the 5th time to get off the sofa then i may say something else (with a few french words in there lol)

Beth your room is lovely and you tummy is spot on so cute!

Flowertot look at you for being so organised, I think me Caitlenc and blondie dragged our heels packing our bags, mines done now just need snacks 

Caitlenc you will never lose that feeling hunny its the best part of motherhood.

Hugs to all you ladies sorry it's a little short but I'm getting more tired and this has effected my memory 

xxxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

hey ladies, how are we all doing today?

not much to report here, having a lazy day, although that said i have been food shopping, and cleaned out the cat pens outside. 

im going christmas shopping tom with my mum, i ve roped her in to help with the bags. thankfully i live right by a shopping centre so can park near by and make several trips to the car with them. then i have someone coming to see the last puppy i have available, so fingers crossed thats them all sold and they will be leaving in 4 weeks. :cry:


----------



## tori_cottier

Hay hun, 

it's a little quiet on here today, 

i've been busy making my christmas cake at last, we only had one hick up when i put the whisky in and i nearly brought up my cup of tea and toast, it was strange tho as i love a islay whisky with ice, (hope this goes back to normal when George is born) 

I've had a few cramping today but i can't says it's the start of things as they could be just george moving down (fingers crossed) i hate not knowing if he's engaged or not tho. roll on the 19th when i get my first sweep!

so are you one of these people who do a whole christmas shop in one go beth? i'm hopinf this time next month it will be all done and dusted!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

im gonna try, thankfully i only have 13 people to buy for and the most i spend on people is £15. we do cheap christmas's but spend it together as a family. so i should be able to get it all apart from my mums as she will be with me.


----------



## pipkintyler

God it is quite on here at the moment, as for Xmas pressies, I'm quite lucky this year as I'm only buying for 2 of my mates, their children and my nieces and nephews so only 10 presents to buy, I'm taking my parents out for a nice meal as they don't want anything and I'm on holiday with Russ's parents as we're off to Lanzarote on the 20th December for a week, can't wait till I go, not been abroad since my honeymoon which was over 2 years ago.

Hope everyone's ok. xxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

blimey where is everyone??

well im shattered after the shopping, only got my mum and dad to buy for now, got everyone elses. 

i also went to mothercare and bought 2 nursing bras, i got measured, the woman said it was a bit early but my boobs havent grown much in a while and i had the money this month to get them so just got 2.

since being 15 i ve always been a 34b, i ve just bought 38d :shock:
think my bump had grown over night as well as i look massive today.


----------



## samzi

had a scare yday but thankfully all is fine. back in work today.

ive had bump ache on the left hand side most the day though - probably growth pains!!! ready for home now though, had enough for one day


----------



## topazicatzbet

what happened hun?


----------



## samzi

woke up yday morning and went to the loo, sorted myself out and noticed a bit of brown on the loo paper. panicked like crazy and called the labour ward...they told me to put a pad on and to call back in an hour if i had anymore...i didnt so i never called back.

then today ive had this constant bump ache on one side, occasionally with a slight sharp pain but nothing too bad. bit worried though. i thought it was growth pains but i usually get that all over bump, not just on one side :huh:


----------



## topazicatzbet

she is probably laid funny hun, i had a day a while ago where i felt really uncomfy and felt loads of presure down there when i bent down or sat down, the next day it was gone, my friend said she used to get that if he was laid funny so it didnt stress me out too much.

as for the old blood, were you and OH christening the new house, could have caused it. lol


----------



## samzi

:rofl: afraid not. not christened anything in a very long time :lol:


----------



## Blondie

Sorry I'm one of the quiet ones at the moment - just a bit sick of being pregnant at the moment :)

Still hanging on though and it can't be too much longer now :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

awe hun, not long now you might want to try this to help with the eviction.

Try these points on yourself, and if a contraction begins, stop the pressure. When the contraction stops, apply pressure again. Of course, avoid all of these reflexology points until you are past your due date  at least your 41st week. You certainly dont want to rush the baby before its time.

Inside Heel. Press this point just inside the heel of each foot. You cant mistake it when you have found the right spot because it should be quite tender.

Arch of the Foot. This point will also be tender, and it is located in the arch of the foot just in front of your heel. At no time should the pain be very intense, however. Your pressure should be firm, but apply less pressure at first if it hurts too much. You will no doubt find that as the tension releases, you can begin to apply more pressure and release deeper tension. This point is also very effective for dealing with the pain of intense contractions while youre in the delivery room. Be sure your partner knows this one!

Between the Big and Second Toes. This point is about one finger-width below the space between your big toe and your second toe. Again, when you have found the right spot, it will be tender.

Thumb Point. This point is probably the most effective one for inducing labor. It affects the pituitary gland, which releases oxytocin, the natural hormone in your body which is responsible for uterine contractions. Press firmly on the center of the thumb for at least three minutes. Then, switch to your other thumb.

im planning a reflexology session to help get me going. i had it the month i got my BFP and my reflexologist started her daughter off so worth a try.


----------



## tori_cottier

Oh that it me and blondie run off to book in a reflexology session :loopy:
I know how you feel hun i've given up hope of it coming before MIL arrives and to top it off MW has booked me in for a sweep the day she arrives grrrrrr watch it bloody work!

Samzi sounds like you've had a right old time of it hunny, put your feet up and chill for a bit, they say you can loose part of your plug and it regrow back so maybe this is it? glad it's settled down now.

Beth hows you hun, how did the christmas shopping go?


----------



## topazicatzbet

managed to get most of it done, just need something for my mum and something for my dad, have no ideas on this one as the poor guy always gets cloths. 

my back is killing me though, but is much better now i ve got the hot water bottle on it.


----------



## samzi

i think i might have to take a paracetamol now. really uncomfy still :(


----------



## topazicatzbet

might be worth ringing your mw tom hun if its not any better.


----------



## flowertot

Blondie and Tori - hang in there girls i'm sure it won't be much longer. 

Beth - glad the shopping went well. think i'm going to do mine in one trip to toysRus (we are only buying for the children in the family) i'm going to drag dh with me whether he likes it or not :rofl: 

Samzi - hope you're feeling better hun. you are nearly in third tri now :happydance:

hi pipkin hope you are getting on ok . 

i'm doing great at the moment. not too tired or emotional which is good!


----------



## tori_cottier

Morning ladies, 

how are we all today?


----------



## samzi

morning.

im still not good.

got to call labor ward back up soon, im thinking half 10. i called at 8 and told them the situ, i got told to try a cold drink to see if she moves as shes been quiet - didnt work. got told to try a bath to see if that helps the pain - it hasnt.

nightmare. complete nightmare


----------



## Blondie

Hope things are ok Samzi :hugs:

I'm feeling quite perky today for a change :) I'm off to visit some newborn babies this afternoon - out of the 6 couples from our NCT group, 2 of them have now had their babies (1 is a set of twins) and we are all meeting up at one of their houses for a cuppa and to meet the babies later :happydance: - I'm hoping being around newborns might kickstart labour :rofl: - it will be strange to see 3 newborns all at once (I'm the next one due out of our group).

Right I have to go to tescos to get some food in for the rest of the week and then I've got the midwife at 3.30 before going to meet the NCT group at 5 - busy busy busy :)


----------



## tori_cottier

samzi said:


> morning.
> 
> im still not good.
> 
> got to call labor ward back up soon, im thinking half 10. i called at 8 and told them the situ, i got told to try a cold drink to see if she moves as shes been quiet - didnt work. got told to try a bath to see if that helps the pain - it hasnt.
> 
> nightmare. complete nightmare

How have you got on hun?


----------



## topazicatzbet

well i ve had my 34 week check today, all ok with me bp and urine. 
LO heartbeat is fine but he is measureing only 31cm so she is sending me for a growth scan, so have to wait for them to ring me with an appointment.

im not too worried though cos it was nt my usual midwife so i think there are differences in measureing techniques, im sure i ve grown, i feel massive now and i also think his position is affecting the size of my bump, he is laid all to my right side curled up.

on a bright note though i ll get to see him again. :happydance: and get an idea of how much he is weighing in at at the mo.


----------



## tori_cottier

topazicatzbet said:


> well i ve had my 34 week check today, all ok with me bp and urine.
> LO heartbeat is fine but he is measureing only 31cm so she is sending me for a growth scan, so have to wait for them to ring me with an appointment.
> 
> im not too worried though cos it was nt my usual midwife so i think there are differences in measureing techniques, im sure i ve grown, i feel massive now and i also think his position is affecting the size of my bump, he is laid all to my right side curled up.
> 
> on a bright note though i ll get to see him again. :happydance: and get an idea of how much he is weighing in at at the mo.

My new MW told me at 37 weeks i was measuring correct for how fare gone i was but when you looked at the notes it said 34.5 weeks, I asked her about it last week and she said you have to give or take 3cm. Last appointment i measured correctly tho, 

so try not to panic hun, it's not the most reliable source. but at least you get to see LO again, 

xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

im not worried at all, im sure he is fine, im actually excited i get to see him again as i was a bit jelous most of you have had scans after 28 weeks. 

as far as im concerned worse case senario is they will monitor him more closley and possible induce me early if he isnt gaining as much weight as they like but im sure its just the position he is laid in.

yest i was stood in the changing room at mother care trying on bras and i just thought i looked like i had exploded over the past few days so i know he is growing.


----------



## Freyasmum

Lucky you, getting another look Beth!
Seems strange to me how you all have to wait to be told when your scans are. Here the midwife gives you a referral and you just call and make the appointment yourself. 
Probably something to do with the NHS, I guess. Ours are done privately, although the cost is generally covered by the government. Although we don't have free healthcare as a general rule, we do for pre-natal care, and also for children under 5.

I'll be back to update after my mw appointment.

Samzi - almost forgot - I hope everything's OK, hun. :hugs:


----------



## topazicatzbet

well after a lot of phone calls today bugging the hell out of the hospital and midwife, i have a scan booked for tom at 11.45.


----------



## flowertot

Good luck with your scan Beth and good luck with your mw appointment freyas mum. 

pud has been doing a lot of wriggling today which is great but i also have backache which is not so great! 

i'm having a party at mine on sat night so i'm starting to stress about getting the house all clean and tidy. think i will tackle upstairs tomorrow and then downstairs on sat morning before making all the food. why do these things seem like a great idea at the time but when it comes to it its just too much like hard work!


----------



## tori_cottier

Yay beth can't wait for your update tomorrow then!

Flowertot, Are you mad hun? Good luck with all the cleaning if i was more closer to you i would come and help (nesting doesn't stop with just my house i'm starting to realise).

freyas mum how did your MW appointment go chick?

Well things are starting to roll on the baby front, My cousin's in the isle of man got married 1 month apart from me and DH, then with in one week of each other got our BFP. she had her sweep on tuesday and has given birth to a little girl, i'm so chuffed for them but now have had to have a stern word with George as it's his time now to be the next Manx baby, don'd think he took any notice tho lol

But i am getting a lot of strange period like cramps which i'm going to keep an eye on but not building my hopes up.

xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

hope things start moving soon hun. come on george!!!


----------



## pipkintyler

Hi all everything is fine with me thanks flower, I can't believe your throwing a party,you must be mad. I've got my hospital appointment tomorrow morning so I'll let you all know how I get on, I'm sure all will be fine and they'll say I will be able to give birth naturally. 

Can't wait to here about your scan topaz.

Anyone heard from Samzi? I'm a little worried now. Hope your ok Samzi. 

Mjt doesn't seem to of been here for ages either.

Blondie and Tori, can't wait for the next naughties baby, hurry up little one's.

Freyamum, hope everything went ok with MW.

Hugs to you all. :hugs:


----------



## topazicatzbet

she's posted in her journal, all is fine, they monitored her for a while at the hospital and think its all ligament pain. but her work has suggested she goes off on sick as her job doesnt really suit her if she is having problems.


----------



## Freyasmum

Thanks for the update on Samzi, Beth. Great news about your scan being so soon!

Tori - maybe George is on the way!!! That would be cool. Good luck!

So. Friday 13th and I'm off to the midwife. I'd be lying if I said it didn't make me extra nervous. Silly, huh? I'll post when I get back home, although you'll probably all be in bed by then.


----------



## Mork

Good luck hon xx


----------



## flowertot

glad to hear Samzi is ok.


----------



## Freyasmum

I'm back. Everything's fine, of course. :happydance:
MW gave me a form so I can book my 20 week scan... then told me I should wait till 21 weeks! Apparently there's a better chance they'll be able to see what flavour it is, and they're also more likely to pick up any heart defects then.

So next mw appt is 11/12 and I should get my scan that week.


----------



## flowertot

glad your mw appointment went well freyas mum. 4 weeks probably seems ages away but i'm sure it will fly by. the 4 weeks between my appointments seems to go VERY fast. i'm back a week tomorrow and feel like i've only just seen her. i've not really got much to say to her i just want to hear HB and to know how big my bump is measuring. hope its grown. do they measure your bump over there?


----------



## Freyasmum

Not exactly. She has a poke around, and says things are progressing well. I like listening to the heartbeat. :) She doesn't weigh me or anything either... It's pretty casual really, which suits me. 

Today we spent about 20 minutes today talking about her teenage boys!!


----------



## caitlenc

Hi Girls!!:flower:

Freyasmum, glad your appointment went well!

Samzi, pleased all is okay.

Blondie and Tori, any day now girls, hang in there! I can't believe I should still be pregnant, that is so weird!:dohh:

Flower, good luck with your party, hope all goes well. You are a madwoman!!:haha:

Pipkin, glad all is well, can't believe your 17 weeks already!!

Beth, can't wait to hear about your scan!:happydance:

Well, girls, Harper and i are doing well...last night she fed at 10, 2, and 6 am, so it was our best night so far in terms of sleeping for a 4 hour stretch. She seems to have a fussy period after her bedtime feed, so has been falling asleep on my chest before I put her down in her bed. This is not a habit I want her to get into, but it seems the only way to settle her down, and I am sooo tired by that time!:nope:

Anyway, I miss you girls, and hope all of you are doing well!:hugs:


----------



## Blondie

I can't believe Harper is nearly 2 weeks old Caitlen :wacko: - time seems to have flown in that sense since she was born but my goodness it is dragging here.

Got pretty much constant pains and niggles at the moment but nothing with any set pattern to it so assuming just lots of BH, no sign of plug or anything which would make me think baby is planning on arriving soon. MW said baby is 3/5 engaged so it's heading in right direction but my next appointment with her will be when I am 40w3d so still expecting to be here then - in fact still expecting to be here in Dec now :cry: - I'm sure I will be the last of us 3 to go now :shrug:

Just bought a litre bottle of Baileys at the supermarket for post baby :) - now I'm just counting down the days until I can have a nice long baileys over ice :happydance:


----------



## tori_cottier

Beth how did you scan go hun?

Blondie you wont be te last one hun i'm high risk for an induction chick so if you add 14 days to our due date then it makes it the Sunday the 6th Dec mine will come out so there's hope for you yet chick

caitlenc I'm still in shock that you are not still pregnant and think for the sake of me and blondie you should pretend lol


----------



## topazicatzbet

hey all, scan went well, he is measuring perfect, he is bang on the centre line on the graphs they use and has an estimated weight of 4lb 7oz. :happydance: 

so i guess i was right and it is the way he is laid as the fluid was also normal.
was good to see him again though. i had a trainee scanner doing it so her and her trainer took ages doing it and then she showed me his head and ribs, spine, hip and bladder and im sure i got a quick flash of his boy bits too. 

he was a little monkey too cos the poor lass took ages lining up her shot, getting the right focus etc then he moved.


----------



## samzi

sorry i didnt update. completely forget all the places i posted :blush:

still not feeling too great but shes kicking around like a mad thing :happydance:

27 weeks on sunday!!! she will be here before i know it


----------



## tori_cottier

topazicatzbet said:


> hey all, scan went well, he is measuring perfect, he is bang on the centre line on the graphs they use and has an estimated weight of 4lb 7oz. :happydance:
> 
> so i guess i was right and it is the way he is laid as the fluid was also normal.
> was good to see him again though. i had a trainee scanner doing it so her and her trainer took ages doing it and then she showed me his head and ribs, spine, hip and bladder and im sure i got a quick flash of his boy bits too.
> 
> he was a little monkey too cos the poor lass took ages lining up her shot, getting the right focus etc then he moved.

Yay i'm glad it went well was getting a little worried about you for a second :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## topazicatzbet

sorry hun, i was at work today and just nipped over for the scan, didnt get a chance to update as my boss was working today, only just got home from the 12.5 hr shift.


----------



## tori_cottier

topazicatzbet said:


> sorry hun, i was at work today and just nipped over for the scan, didnt get a chance to update as my boss was working today, only just got home from the 12.5 hr shift.

Not many of them to go hun, have you got another 3 shifts and your done? x x


----------



## topazicatzbet

working tom, tue then just until 11.30/12.30 on wed then im done.

everyone at work cant believe im still there and doing 12.5 hr shifts. they are really killing me now though so cant wait til wed. then i have my bump party on thurs. :happydance::happydance:


----------



## topazicatzbet

how you doing girls?

blondie, tori, 1 week to go, any signs of popping yet?


----------



## samzi

not bad

13 weeks left for me!!


----------



## flowertot

hi ladies. very quiet today...

welcome to third tri samzi :happydance:

glad everything went well with the scan Beth.

My party went well although i had to sit down for most of the night with bachache. the preperation really took it out of me. my mum helped me to clean up afterwards even though she has a broken leg, bless. 

i've had some not so nice comments today too. i don't know if its just me being sensitive but my grandads wife said to me when i answered to the door to her "hello fatso" and later she said "you've really ballooned"!!!! i would have preferred "hello dear" and "you've really blossomed" :rofl:


----------



## topazicatzbet

why do people seam to think its ok to call a pregnant woman fatty? 
my matron the other day said oh look its fatty beth.

im not fat you insensative woman im bloody pregnant!!

glad the party went well though. 

im down to one and a half days left at work :happydance: thank goodness, im so tired after today as we were reasonably busy. oh and the cankles are back.

Happy Birthday for tom cait, hope harper has got you a great prezzie.:cake:


----------



## Blondie

Hi ladies :)

Still here but only 6 days til due date so shouldn't be too much longer hopefully :)

Had a lot of painful BH through yesterday and last night but nothing worth timing so I'm not counting chickens yet - got a busy day today and need to go to Sainsburys so hoping the BH ease off a bit and I don't spend my time doubled over the trolley in Sainsburys groaning :rofl: - if it's on the news about someone giving birth in Durham Sainsburys later then that will be me :)

Right I'd better go and right a shopping list so I'm at least slightly organised :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

hope the shopping went well, blondie.

come on little blondie, mummy has had enough now and we are all impatient to find out what flavour you are.


----------



## caitlenc

Well, girls, I'm 35 today! Sounds so old compared to 34:wacko:. At least I can say i had my first child before 35!:haha:

Harper gave me a card and a gift certificate to the bookstore, so cute! And Chris got me a webcam so we can show videos of harps to her grandparents and stuff.

It's my first day at home alone with the baby, as Chris returned to work this morning...I've been dreading this day, but so far we're doing alright.:thumbup:

Tori and Blondie, every time I log onto here I keep expecting to see a labor update for you two...only 1 week to go, can't wait!!

Flower, tell your Gran to take a long walk off a short pier...why do people say these things to pregnant women? The comments I got at the end would blow your mind!!

Beth, almost done wuth work, you must be so excited!!:happydance:

Samzi, welcome to third tri!:hugs:

Hmmmm, what to do today? Perhaps I'll take my girl for a walk in her stroller....

Who am I kidding? I think I'll take a nap!:winkwink:


----------



## flowertot

Happy Birthday Caitlen!!!


----------



## Blondie

Happy Birthday caitlen :)

Still here and getting lots of BH's aswell as nausea and loose bowels now so I seem to spending most of this evening in the bathroom :blush:

DH out playing a snooker match tonight so think I will go and run a nice bath before settling down to watch I'm a Celebrity at 9pm :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

oh some women experience a clear out before labour blondie, things could be moving.


----------



## topazicatzbet

no tori today, and her facebook says she is gonna miss her bump. 
do we have a race to the finishline going on between her and blondie?????


----------



## tori_cottier

Morning Ladies, 

Well nothing happenign as yet for me, i lost my plug on monday night and have had a few twinges in the night but nothing i could say was a sign, 

But i've got my sweep on thursday so fingers crossed all will go well then, But at the same time MIL arrives on thursday as well for those 10 days and MW said if i wanted we could avoid it until the following thursday and then at least if i do go into labour then she wouldn't be around me for so long, I thin the MW was more distraught than me when i told her what was happening, bu i'm slowly coming round to the idea she is going to be here grrrr

Caitlenc Happy "late" birthday chick so sorry i couldn't catch you yesterday but it was a strange day. How's little Harper?

Beth: i promise if i do go into labour you and blondie will be the first to know hun. How's the pups coming along i beleive you think they are on speed at the moment :haha: Not long for you now x x x

and also you Samzi only 13 weeks left OMG this is going to fast . . .

Flowertot: Glad yur party went well hun, now you've got to promise thats you last one, it sounded as tho you were a little tired the other day!

to all those other ladies :hugs:


----------



## Blondie

I'm still here aswell :rofl:

twinges died down again this morning so don't think anything will happen today :)

decided baby will probably arrive at 1am on 23rd november as I was an hour late for first date with DH so think baby will have a sense of humour seeing as i hate lateness :rofl:


----------



## samzi

at xmas im 33 weeks. eek!!!


----------



## Blondie

Hmm just watching local news and the company I work for has announced 199 redundancies (1/3rd of workforce) - nice of my manager or someone to ring and tell me before I see it on the news :(

I know I'm pretty well protected on maternity leave and know even if I get made redundant they have to honour all my maternity pay but not sure what would happen if I took voluntary redundancy and whether I'd lose my right to the extra company maternity pay I would get - was planning on leaving anyway so tempted to apply for voluntary redundancy now - there is a 90 consultation period so most of my company maternity pay will be up by then and then my 3 month notice period would cover me until my maternity pay would have gone down to SMP so maybe I should 

No sign of any baby yet so DH and I have booked a nice restaurant for Friday night to give us something else to look forward to this week - if baby arrives before great, if not then we will have a nice last meal out together as a couple At least it's given me something else to look forward to this week. :happydance:


----------



## tori_cottier

Blondie said:


> Hmm just watching local news and the company I work for has announced 199 redundancies (1/3rd of workforce) - nice of my manager or someone to ring and tell me before I see it on the news :(
> 
> I know I'm pretty well protected on maternity leave and know even if I get made redundant they have to honour all my maternity pay but not sure what would happen if I took voluntary redundancy and whether I'd lose my right to the extra company maternity pay I would get - was planning on leaving anyway so tempted to apply for voluntary redundancy now - there is a 90 consultation period so most of my company maternity pay will be up by then and then my 3 month notice period would cover me until my maternity pay would have gone down to SMP so maybe I should
> 
> No sign of any baby yet so DH and I have booked a nice restaurant for Friday night to give us something else to look forward to this week - if baby arrives before great, if not then we will have a nice last meal out together as a couple At least it's given me something else to look forward to this week. :happydance:

Oh this is the first time i have seen a redundancy in a good light (being a employee rep as part of my job i've seen a lot over the last few years) i think it may work better for you hun so take it if it's offered, your business seems to be picking up so nothing to stop you.

bit of a bitch that they haven't informed you tho, it would be one of my priorities to call any future mothers to be first on my team, if anything to keep there minds at rest, 

So how are you coping hun?


----------



## topazicatzbet

awe, i was getting excited then girls.

well just a 5 hr shift to work tom and then im done. :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

i got a cute little set from my boss today and a hat mitten and bootie set from a patient. 

cant wait for my baby shower on thurs now, going shopping after work tom for party food.


----------



## Blondie

Still here and still no sign of a baby arriving anytime soon so looks like I will be going out for a nice meal with my DH on Friday night :)

Had a really good nights sleep last night and didn't wake up once to go to the loo - maybe it is nature making sure I am fully rested before going into labour :)

Actually as I'm sat here I'm getting quite a few painful BH so maybe baby is thinking about making a move at some point :)


----------



## caitlenc

C'mon Tori and Blondie, let's have those babies!!!!:haha:


----------



## samzi

a friend is about the same stage as you guys and shes had some BH's this morning too. hoping its signs that the babas are getting ready to come!


----------



## Blondie

Well BH are certainly picking up in frequency and painfulness today and I've been getting a sharp pain in my cervix area on and off so hopefully it's a sign that baby is starting to push down and dilate it - I feel like I am constantly going to the toilet and that my waters could burst any second but I could be imagining it *wishful thinking*

I think I'll still be here next week really :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## samzi

:hugs:

i have an active little girl today :cloud9:


----------



## topazicatzbet

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: im out of there. :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


thats me officially finished work now. :happydance::happydance:

got some cute prezzies from my work collegues who cant make my bump party tom, the pressure is really on for callum to arrive before christmas now, he has 3 christmas outfits and a musical rudolf bib.


----------



## samzi

woohoo, excellent :happydance:


----------



## pipkintyler

Hi everyone,

Blondie & Tori, everytime I come on here I'm hoping for some news and I'm sure it's going to happen very soon for you both.

Topaz, I bet your so glad you've finished work at least now you can put your feet up a little and not have to do anymore night shifts for a while.

Samzi, glad everythings seems ok with LO, I knew it would be.

Caitlen, how you getting on with Harper?

hello to Flower, Freyasmum, Mork and anyone else I've missed.

Well I've got a midwife appointment at 3.30 to hopefully tell me everything was ok with my blood tests for downs syndrome, I had them about 3 weeks ago and I've heard nothing so I'm sure it's all going to be fine, DH is coming with me as he wants to hear the heartbeat, bless him. I frightened him last night as I came downstairs bawling my eyes out as it's been a year since my cat Tyler died, I still say goodnight to the stars on a clear night, I still miss him loads :cry:


----------



## pipkintyler

Back from the midwife and my blood results were 1 in 4900 chance of downs, so this LO should be fine :happydance:

Also heard the heartbeat again and my husband was in complete awe of it, I think he's getting very excited now. I love him so much he's been such a rock to me over the 10 years we've been together and I'm so pleased we're having a baby, I know he's going to make a great father. xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

thats fab news pip, they are great odds.


----------



## Blondie

Well all twinges have stopped again so guess I'm going to be here a wee bit longer :rofl: :rofl:

Yay for finishing work Beth :happydance:

Good news on the test results pipkin :thumbup:


----------



## tori_cottier

Pip thats great new hun, Now you can chill a little, 

Blondie it's looking good for you chick remember if anything happens then text me (no matter what time of the day it is) :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Beth YAY missus how good does it feel to kniw you have no more work for 9 months? well i'm sure the cats and dogs will keep you busy tho! Oh and LO x x 

Caitlenc not long now chick (we hope)

Well i have my sweep tomorrow which i'm (in no other words) shitting it! I think the last of my plug has gone and I'm hoping she says that George has moved from the back to back position, so fingers crossed, MIL also arrives tomorrow Me and my sister have been talking and i think i'm going to stop worrying about it and look at the positives, No point in worrying about something i can't change now. 

wish me luck ladies x x x


----------



## tori_cottier

Blondie said:


> Well all twinges have stopped again so guess I'm going to be here a wee bit longer :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> Yay for finishing work Beth :happydance:
> 
> Good news on the test results pipkin :thumbup:

are you still doing RLT and clary sage hun?


----------



## topazicatzbet

tori_cottier said:


> Blondie it's looking good for you chick remember if anything happens then text me (no matter what time of the day it is)

same goes here, for both of you.


----------



## topazicatzbet

hope the sweep goes well tori and kick starts the eviction.


----------



## topazicatzbet

ouch i swear he is trying to break out tonight, i just had a foot come out of my side. i think he wants to play this little piggy.


----------



## samzi

i am far too over excited :rofl:

got ready for bed, pjs on...10 mins later i notice a wet patch on my top...im only leaking!!!!:lol: had to be sure so had a lil squeeze and some more colostrum came out:happydance:

why am i so so happy over this? :rofl: its made it all real :rofl:

oh the things i get excited about hey!!!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

lol, i woke up yest with a nice dried milk run all down my chest. they dont warn you about boob leakage pre baby.


----------



## Blondie

I've had no sign of breast leakage at all :shrug:

Still here and no sign of movement here yet :wacko: - hope your sweep goes well Tori :hugs:

Todays mission is a trip to tesco as the MIL's favourite wine is £4 a bottle instead of £10 and she drinks like a fish :rofl: Think I will stock up whilst it is cheap as won't be long til she comes visiting :wacko:


----------



## topazicatzbet

think yourself lucky then blondie, crusty nipples on a morning is not the best feeling in the world.

happy shopping, how many dirty looks do you think you ll get with baby bump and shopping basket full of wine.

i bought 2 bottles yest as a gift for the lady who is holding my bump party today (so excited by the way, will report back this evening) and i felt so guilty buying them.


----------



## Blondie

I don't think people realise I'm pregnant yet Beth :rofl: :rofl: - bump is still hardly noticable when I'm wearing clothes so I could probably buy a trolley full of wine and they wouldn't bat an eyelid :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

My next door neighbour popped round yesterday with some eggs as a thank you for saving her chickens the other night (long story but she keeps chickens next door and there was a bit of an episode with a cat, electric fence and the chickens - not one of my cats though :) ) Anyway she asked me how many more months until I was due and I said about 3 days and her face was a picture - she couldn't believe I was full term and so tiny :) I might have to do another bump photo today.

How are you enjoying life on maternity leave?


----------



## topazicatzbet

yay def need a bump pic.

it doesnt feel any different really as i work 3 days a week so im used to having time off during the week anyway.

looking forward to the afternoon naps though. think i ll need it, last night i was up through the night for the loo 3 times cramp once and at one point callum kicked me that hard in the side it woke me up. ouch.

little sod has been really quiet all morning bet he is catching up on his sleep.


----------



## caitlenc

I never had leaking breasts either, Blondie. Would love to see a new bump pic, girlie!!:winkwink:

Beth, enjoy your party!:happydance:

Tori, good luck with your sweep! Hope it gets things moving!:thumbup:

Samzi, soiunds like your body is gearing up for motherhood, sweetie. How exciting!:happydance:

Hiya, Pipkin, how're you feeling hun?:hugs:

:hugs: to all of my other girlies!

Well, Harper is doing very well. She went to the doctor yesterday, and has grown an inch and weighs 7lbs 12oz! We were thrilled, it seems we are doing something right (even though we really don't know what we're doing!:haha:)

That said, we had a bit of a rough go of it last night...Harps was up several times, but wouldn't really eat much. Then she woke up just before 4 this morning, and didn't want to eat or settle down...I finally woke Chris at 5:30 and gave him the baby, burst into tears, and ran outside to have a cigarette! (Bad, BAD Mommy!!:nope:) I am sooo tired i feel like a zombie, and am wondering if I will ever get a full nights sleep again!:dohh: It is amazing to me that my hubby can sleep through the mayhem, and I feel liike the slightest sound gets me out of bed.:growlmad: Luckily, Chris is fantastic about me waking him and helping me out...he feels very guilty that he is able to sleep when I can't.

Anyway, she is finally asleep, so I'm off to enjoy a cup of coffee!:coffee: Tori and Blondie, enjoy your last few days of peace and quiet!:hugs:


----------



## samzi

glad to hear that harper is doing well cait:hugs:


----------



## topazicatzbet

what are you doing drinking coffee, if she is asleep you should get your head down and get some sleep too.

(says the girl who will prob be cleaning litter trays while Lo sleeps)


----------



## caitlenc

Haha, you're right, Beth. Off to catch some zzzz's now!:sleep:


----------



## tori_cottier

Thanks ladies, 

Well all went well, I really don't like internals at all after DD induction but this was painless, I'm 2cm dilated, Cervics are soft but not effaced but thats normal for 2nd pregancies as you dilate first and efface after that. She could feel George's head which i cried at :blush:

She hopes not to see me in my next appointment and i can only say this is the nicest possible way but i hope to too either

Beth how did the shower go hun?

Blondie: you wont be left behind hun i'm sure i'll still be here this time next week. no pains as of yet so you never know! When is you sweep hun?


----------



## topazicatzbet

hey ladies, well i ve had a fab time at my bump party, was so great. they had got a cake made for me from one of our work collegues who couldnt come today, it was so cute, will post a pic tom. 

got some really nice gifts as well, he is one spoilt little boy.

glad the sweep wasnt too bad tori, 2 cm yay.


----------



## flowertot

Beth - glad you had a lovely party.

Cait - glad Harper is growing well i'm sure the sleepless nights won't last forever. 

Tori - hope things start moving for you now you've had the sweep.

Blondie - hope things start moving for you too soon. 

Samzi - leaking boobs. . . one thing i never had with dd and not so far this time either. i wish i did though because i worried that i wasn't going to produce milk. 

hi to everybody else. 

i've got a MW appointment tomorrow and i think i may have a urine infection. i keep getting shooting pains down there and need to pee every 5 mins although when i go nothing comes out. my heart has also been racing too even when i'm not doing anything so i've got a couple of things to mention.


----------



## Blondie

Well still here and still waiting..... 

Oh well - got coffee booked with various people for next week and a nice meal booked for this evening so plenty to keep me occupied :wacko:


----------



## msmith

Hello Ladies,
Once again I have not been on for a while but it is great to catch up on all your news when I get the chance.
Great to see Harper doing so well Caitlenc. I'm sure you are seeing changes every day.
Blondie and Tori- roll on those labour pains. Hope you aren't waiting too long. 
Samzi-can't believe we are in the last 12 weeks! It has gone quick.
Flowertot-Hope the infection clears up quickly.
Beth- :thumbup: to Mat leave. Hope you are enjoying your nights for sleeping instead of working.
:hugs: to all I have missed.

All good here. Midwife appointment yesterday. BP fine, measuring spot on and got HIP grant form so that will be going towards the buggy.

Good to be back.
See you all soon.


----------



## samzi

hey hun :hugs:

i know what you mean - its flown by!!!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

sleeping ha ha, i ve been up more times through the night now i ve finished than i was while i was working, for toilet breaks, cramp, and callum kicking me.

well here is a pic of my bump party cake.
 



Attached Files:







Photo0069.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## msmith

How is the new house? 
I read you had a bit of a scare recently. Has that all died down now?


----------



## msmith

What a fab cake. Did it taste as good as it looked?


----------



## topazicatzbet

yes it was lovely, one of my work collegues makes them, lots of jam and cream inside, yum.


----------



## samzi

msmith said:


> How is the new house?
> I read you had a bit of a scare recently. Has that all died down now?

new house is great been in it 3 weeks sunday. flown by!!!

yeah all is fine with baby:happydance: she was just being a little madam:lol:


----------



## caitlenc

Hi MsSmith, good to have you back, we missed you!!:hugs:

Beth, that cake is just gorgeous!!! Glad the party went well!:thumbup:

Well, today SHOULD have been my last day of work before mat leave, which is just bizarre! I can't believe I haven't even reached my due date yet, and little Harper is almost 3 weeks old! Roll on labor for Blondie and Tori!:happydance: Hopefully you guys are feeling good and keeping busy...remember, at most you only have 2 weeks to go! Hang in there, ladies...

We had a better night last night, thank God. Harps was unsettled until about midnight, when I put her in her swing and we both finally fell asleep. Then she woke at 3:30 and 6:30 for feeds, but went right back down in her bassinette, which was good. Now I'm waiting for her to wake up again so I can give her a bath! She really is the cutest lil' thing!:cloud9:


----------



## flowertot

Love the cake beth. 

Hi msmith , glad things are going well for you. 

Caitlen - When can we see more pics? 

MW appointment went well today. i've not got an infection she said the shooting pains and constant need to pee are just LO pushing down. she said racing heart is normal too but she said to keep an eye on it and go the see the doctor if it gets bad (when i had dd it was picked up that i have an irregular heartbeat but when i mentioned it she didn't seemworried ). i'm measuring just over 31cm so thats fine too and LO heartrate was just right. i forgot to mention my blood test results though and when i checked my notes its says my red blood count is 10.2 (that was at 28 weeks) this was done when i was already on iron tablets. i think 12 is normal but i'm not exactly sure. does anybody else know??


----------



## Freyasmum

Hey msmith! Good to see you!!
Beth, what an amazing cake! Your work colleague is very talented.
Blondie and Tori - what gives? You guys working on some kind of eviction plan? They say curry and sex can help... :rofl:
Caitlen - how incredible that wee Harper is so nearly 3 weeks old already!

Good news there's no infection there flower, but I guess at least if it was an infection you could fix it! Guess you'll just have to put up with that constant need to pee!!

Hi to everyone else.

I'm doing OK. Nothing much to report, really. Had some pretty bad cramping at work the other day, but I think that was because I rather foolishly let the stress get me for a while. Got everything back into perspective and haven't had a twinge since. :)
I still sometimes find it hard to believe there's a baby in there. There'd better be, otherwise there's no excuse for the ridiculous belly I'm developing!! I kind of knew the second one would 'pop' sooner, but this is just silly.


----------



## topazicatzbet

flower, womens blood counts do tend to be arround 12, so 10 is not that low and as your on iron already thats prob why they havent done much.

well i ve just had a really crappy night, couldnt breath (im asthmatic too) several toilet trips and the most horrendous heartburn all night, i ve been drinking milk since 4am as the gaviscone hasnt touched it.

im so tired its caused my tmj syndrome to flare up (problem with my jaw that causes it to click and get really bad head aches with it) i havent has it all the way through the pregnancy think the hormones help to relax the joints.

and then depending on which side i vwas laying i kept getting pins and needles in my arms. :dohh

so feeling very sorry for myself today, and i have a few things planned today so i cant just chill out all day.

i have loved being pregnant so far but i think im gonna start getting fed up pretty soon and joining tori and blondie in operation eviction, roll on 5 th dec when the puppies go then its long walks, pineapple and reflexology.

ok moan over, sorry


----------



## Blondie

Beth - that cake is gorgeous :) , give it a couple more weeks until baby drops a bit and that heartburn will vanish - I had hellish heartburn but since about 37 weeks I've been so much better :hugs:

Well had a lovely meal out with DH last night so glad we made the most of these opportunities :) Still no sign of any baby though - I can't stand the thought of sex or curries at the moment so will just have to keep up with bouncing on birthing balls and if all else fails refuse to buy baby an advent calendar if it arrives after Dec 1st :rofl: :rofl:

I can't believe tomorrow is our due date - back in March last year it seemed like mission impossible to get this far and now it's nearly here and I still don't think I'm ready for it :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## tori_cottier

Hi Ladies, 

well I'm still here, I think the only thing the sweep did for me was release far to much mucus honestly there's loads, If i could give any of you ladies advice it would be if your willing to have a sweep tell your MW now and advise you don't want to know when they are doing it as I have never been so feed up as the 48 hours started to laps so did my ability to smile and DH could do no right last night. I think if they didn't tell me i wouldn't of know to clck watch and would be a lot better off for it, 

Beth hun My heart burn hasn't stopped to be honest my best advise is to go onto gaviscon double action (not advanced) it's in a pink bottle, once you've had that have a 1/2 glass of milk and no more as to much milk can have a reverse reaction (i know silly but milk is a quick but short help) 
https://www.nilheartburn.com/heartburn_and_milk.html

Blondie hun,how are you feeling today? glad you had a nice meal me and DH set out for 30 weeks to have at least one meal out together had to stop that tho as MIL is here, 

Caitlenc: Can't beleive harper is nearly 3 weeks old, the sleepless nights will go soon tho hun once she gets into a routine the only thing i found with DD is when she did sleep straight through i was still in the old routine of getting up every 2 hours, 


Sorry about the rant ladies


----------



## caitlenc

Hi girls!

Beth, sounds like you're feeling a bit shit, hang in there, honey. If you go early like I did, you only have a couple of weeks left!

Blondie and Tori, hope things start moving soon! Blondie, glad you had a nice dinner with DH last night...you'll remember it fondly when you can't find any time alone with him!

Freyasmum, glad your twinges went away, be sure to relax and take care of yourself and your bump!

Flower, I will try to post a couple more pics soon. There are a bunch on facebook, and some video as well.

:hugs: to all my girlies!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

thanks girls. i feel much better this evening. just had a nice bubble bath and now chilling out watching the puppies go nuts.

one of the kittens thought he would give me a scare this morning by getting his head stuck in my glass of milk. it was one of the mc donalds ones that is like a can of pop so not very wide, poor little man freaked out big time until i could prize it off.

i ve new puppy pics if anyone is interested im gonna post them in the general section.


my mum brought me over some home made stew today so gonna do some yorkshire puddings with it and chill out tonight and watch strictly and x factor with my feet up. the heartburn seams to have settled down today so lets hope it stays that way.


----------



## topazicatzbet

Happy due date tori and blondie.

come on LO's your fully cooked now, time to come out and meet us all.


----------



## topazicatzbet

woo hoo i just moved onto the last box. :happydance::happydance:
i'll be catching you up girls if you dont get a move on. lol


----------



## tori_cottier

Yay we've got to the happy due date part, Nothing at all tho to say he will be coming and DH and DD are doing my head in with the whole is he coming yet, I'll let it go on tho as they are very excited and DD really doesn't understand why her little brother isn't here yet. 

Yay happy last Box Day to you Beth hun

I think there's more chance of your LO coming out beth at this rate than mine, Hows the Heart burn hun? did you get much sleep


----------



## topazicatzbet

it was ok overnight thanks and i got a reasonable nights sleep.
still got my annoying headache though from the tmj.

going to mums for tea tonight and will steel her bp machine just to be on the safe side cos my sight went a bit fuzzy last night but i think it was cos i was so tired, once i turned off the big lights and rested for a bit it sorted its self out.


----------



## caitlenc

Yay beth, last box!!!:happydance:

Tori and Blondie, happy due date to you both, I can't believe we finally made it here, and Harps is already 3 weeks old!:wacko:

We had a good night last night, she was up every 3 hours for a feed, but went right back down after each one, so hopefully she's sorting out her days and nights!:shrug:

Well, girls, keep us posted about any news! Fingers crossed it happens today!!:happydance::happydance:

:hugs: to all the rest of you girlies. Hope you are all feeling good!


----------



## samzi

28 weeks today :happydance:


----------



## msmith

HAPPY DUE DATE Blondie and Tori, Now little ones get a wriggle on we need some more baby naughties :winkwink:

Yay Samzi, 28 weeks. We are on the countdown too.

Glad you are feeling better Beth and had a good nights sleep. That really can make such a difference. I was up from 5am this morning. Didn't feel tired, but paying for it now.
DH has painted the nursery and I have done a trial run of Christmas Cake making. It is in the oven cooking and I hope it tastes as good as it smells. I did so well not licking the bowl. That is usually my favourite bit.

Hope you all are having a good weekend. Shame about the rubbish weather though.
:hugs:


----------



## Blondie

Happy Due Date to Us :)

Been getting lots and lots of BH over last 2 days, very frequent but not too painful so assume things are starting to hot up a bit - very very light headed today though, got a job to stand upright - think it might be to do with my blood pressure as it's been low all the way through my pregnancy. If still feeling like this tomorrow then I'll ring ward to check whether I need to worry.

I'm planning on having baby on wednesday morning now :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

i would def give them a ring blondie, if your feeling dizzy.

im toying with ringing the midwife myself tom although might just hang on til wed at my 36 week appointment.
i ve had another funny do today where my sight goes blurred, checked my bp and its fine so im now wondering if im having mild migranes.


----------



## tori_cottier

Blondie said:


> Happy Due Date to Us :)
> 
> Been getting lots and lots of BH over last 2 days, very frequent but not too painful so assume things are starting to hot up a bit - very very light headed today though, got a job to stand upright - think it might be to do with my blood pressure as it's been low all the way through my pregnancy. If still feeling like this tomorrow then I'll ring ward to check whether I need to worry.
> 
> I'm planning on having baby on wednesday morning now :)


Happy due date chick, 

any reason for wednesday? 

my dad wants George to come on the 29th as it's grandads birthday hmmmmm not so sure i want to go that long tho


----------



## flowertot

Happy due date Blondie and Tori. 

happy 3 weeks old to Harper.

Happy 28 weeks to Samzi. 

Happy sunday to everybody else!! :rofl: 

i'm not very well today. i've started with a really chesty cough, headache and runny nose. i've been checking my temp like mad but its not gone over 37.02 so think thats ok. stilll feel like crap though :cry:


----------



## topazicatzbet

feel better soon hun.


----------



## tori_cottier

Aww flowertot hope you feel better soon hun, x x x


----------



## Blondie

Another uncomfortable night but still no sign of anything here :(


bored bored bored bored bored bored bored bored


----------



## topazicatzbet

do you have a sweep booked blondie?

i feel much better today, had another reasonable nights sleep last night.
got up this morning and went to iceland and have stocked up my new chest freezer i got this weekend. so i have plenty of food in if i feel too crap to go out and shop. 

i then came home and made some mars bar crunch and boiled some fish and rice for a treat for the cats.

thats a very productive morning for me, i dont usually surface til 11am. lol.

i cant decide whether to put up my christmas tree this week. i decieded i wasnt gonna have my big tree this year so i bought a little fiber optic one and im thinking i might put it up to get some use from it, if callum comes early (wishfull thinking i know) i ll be at my mums for most of dec then and wont get to use it. 

what do you think, too early??


----------



## Blondie

I've got a midwife appointment on Wednesday so may get a sweep then but she hasn't mentioned it - also got an appointment for a cervical assessment at the hospital on the 2nd Dec where I assume they would then book an induction for me. 

I haven't even thought about christmas this year yet - I just can't seem to get my head round the whole thing :wacko:

As for food - we have got hardly any food in and I can't be bothered to go shopping so cheese on toast looks like a good option. Might nip to the shop in a little while but got awful back ache right now so will see how I feel after lunch.


----------



## caitlenc

Ooh, Blondie, backache could mean things are starting!:happydance: Definitely call about those dizzy spells, hun.

Flower, hope your feeling better, chick!:hugs:

MsSmith and Samzi, 1 week into third tri, can't believe how far along you guys are! How are yoou both feeling?:winkwink:

Tori, any action from little George? Did your first baby come on time?

Beth, glad you're feeling better...sounds like you're being very productive. We are putting our tree up this weekend, right after Thanksgiving...I love Thanksgiving, it's an excuse to eat loads and be lazy...also, Chris only works 2 and a half days this week, so will be home lots!

Our little angel slept from 12 to 4 last night, her longest overnight stretch yet. Very proud!:thumbup:

Have a fab day, ladies!:happydance:


----------



## msmith

Blondie, I can whole heartedly recommend online grocery shopping. Takes all the hassle out of food shopping. The only thing you need to do is put the items away when they come, or ask DH nicely when he gets in. :haha:

Go Harper! An extra hour's kip must feel like heaven Caitlinc.


----------



## samzi

what a daft day ive had.

im off work on the sick till i go on maternity leave in 4 weeks. I bought a weekly ticket today for no god damn reason as i wont be using it now, unless i go to town just randomly...hmm.

my boss apparantly left me a voicemail on friday but i didnt get it! hence me going into work today, just to be told that i can go on sick and get paid full pay instead of ssp. gah..complete nightmare :hissy: was at work for about 2 hours, did hardly anything except be the sodding printing lady...i must have walked back and forth about 10 times...even just doing that i was getting my ligament pains again :cry: so thats it...off on sick till maternity starts on 18th dec :huh:

must find a hobby me thinks...


----------



## flowertot

Caitlen - glad you've had so sleep.

Blondie - :hugs: 

Tori - :hugs:

Samzi - make sure you rest up now. 

Beth - you have some very lucky cats getting treats. 

i'm still feeling very rough and seem to be getting lots of BH. i've had 2 in the last 5 mins! i'm sure they will calm down though because they usually do.

anyway heres my 32 week bump. Its getting huge now!
 



Attached Files:







Photo1137.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## samzi

love it :happydance:

its been a while since i posted a pic of my bump in here so here goes!!!
bump at 28+1 https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v59/samzi/27and1.jpg


----------



## topazicatzbet

sorry your still feeling rough flowertot. im joining you on that one, my headache came back this afternoon after another migrain type eposode, i ve had 2 this evening now. they dont last long but still not nice, im dying to take a load of pain killers, i need bruphen. think i ll def ring the midwife tom. god i hope i dont have to put up with this for the next few weeks, i hate head aches cos i just feel so ill with them.

love the bumps girls.


----------



## tori_cottier

Morning girls 

George is still loving his house so not looking at coming out anytime soon got a MW appointment on thursday where she'll do another sweep and if needed book my induction :cry:

i'm really not looking forward to being inducted tho as I was with DD 14 days late and that was enought to put me off for life ( Don't worry tho girls if you have to have one mine was complicated and involved a man with shovles for hands)

Flowertot get some rest hun huge :hugs: to you x x x

Beth: if you don't speak to the midwife today i'm going to ring her for you!!!

Blondie; I agree internet shopping is the best and it passes the time, I have for the past 3 years done my food/christmas/birthday pressent shopping online as i hate shops

Caitlenc can we see more pictures of seahorse/Harper please x x


----------



## Blondie

Sorry ladies - TMI warning :blush:

I "think" I've just had a bloody show this morning, went to the loo and had a bit of a bowel clearing session and when I went to wipe all there was was clear goo with quite a bit of fresh blood in it. :blush: First thought was that maybe my crohns had something to do with it and it might be blood from my upset stomach but been to loo since and it all seems pretty normal so I think it must have been from the other exit and have been a bloody show. Got backache this morning and had a couple of tightening/period pain type cramps so far but nothing much else - but maybe baby is finally thinking about making a move :happydance:

Sorry TMI over :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## caitlenc

Ooh, Blondie, hope this is the start of something!:happydance:

Tori, hope something happens soon!:thumbup:

Flower and Samzi, loving those bumps!

Beth, definitely ring that MW, chick, we're all worried about you!

Okay, girls, here are a few pics of the seahorse!

https://i676.photobucket.com/albums/vv127/Caitlenc/th_DSCN0618.jpg https://i676.photobucket.com/albums/vv127/Caitlenc/th_DSCN0633.jpg https://i676.photobucket.com/albums/vv127/Caitlenc/th_DSCN0678.jpg https://i676.photobucket.com/albums/vv127/Caitlenc/th_handsup.jpg

:hugs: to all my girlies!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

fingers crossed this is the start of something blondie hun.

i rang the midwife this morning only to find mine has gone on annual leave (nice of her to tell me) so i rang the community team who put me through to the hopsital who said to go down.

so went down this morning, bp is low if anything, there are traces of protien and luekocytes in my urine so they have sent it off for testing incase im bruing a urine infection, got put on the monitor for 30 mins and callum was well happy in there, lovely steady hb, at one point he moved and she had to come turn down the sound cos it got really loud.

they said to just see how they go, if they get worse the midwife will refer me back to them but it did sound like they were mini migranes and more annoying rather than a problem. to take regular paracetamol and if i must i can take some codine. 

my head is just grumberling this morning, so hopefuly its on its way out and i ll just have to avoid the mars bar crunch i made yest. :cry: 

at my mums at the mo but im heading home in a min to join the afternoon nap club.

:hugs: to all.


----------



## pipkintyler

Hi all,

Flower and Samzi, loving your bump pics, I will put some on soon as I think mine is getting huge already!! :thumbup:

Caitlen, the updates on Harper are gratefully received she is adorable, can't believe she's over 3 weeks old already, time certainly does fly. :hugs:

Topaz, Bless ya, take it easy and take lots of naps as there's nothing worse than having a migraine, and even a little one is not good when your pregnant and feeling crap as it is. :hugs:

Tori and Blondie, still waiting I see, well they say the best things come to those who wait and I'm sure this will be true for you 2. :hugs:

Msmith, great to hear from you, glad everything is still going well with the pregnancy, sounds like there is going to be another Naughties race, but this time between you and Samzi. :hugs:

Freyasmum, How's things with you? When have you got your next scan? :hugs:

:hugs: to anyone I've missed.

Nothing much to report here, got an appointment with my Crohns consultant on Friday but it's really just my 6th monthly check up but at least he might be able to advise me on the best way forward for giving birth. Also a week on Friday is my 20 week scan. :happydance: I can't wait to see my LO again. xx


----------



## Blondie

Still no further development here - just been to Sainsburys and done enough shopping to get through until the weekend :) 

Going to visit the twin babies again tomorrow from our NCT group - DH missed out on seeing them last time so hopefully this time he can get to meet them and hopefully another dose of newborn baby will kick my body into action :rofl:

Pipkin - hope the crohns appointment goes ok - I've been pretty lucky really and had no problems whilst pregnant aside from being anaemic again but I can cope with that :)

Beth - hope the migraines improve soon :cuddles: 

Caitlen - Harper is sooo gorgeous, I can't believe she is over 3 weeks old now!


----------



## Freyasmum

Hi Ladies.
How is everyone doing? Everything's fine with me. At least, I think so. I haven't had much in the way of noticeable movement yet, so I still sometimes wonder if there IS a baby in there. 
I'm booking my next scan for 10 December. I'll be 21 + 4, I think. Then mw the next day.

Pipkin - I'm sure your bump has got nothing on mine! I swear, my belly is as big now as it was just before Freya was born. It's quite depressing, actually. At this rate I won't be able to move at all in a couple of months. :rofl:

Blondie - sounds like you might finally be seeing some action! Good luck!!

Sorry about the migraines Beth. I hope you feel better soon. :hugs:

Caitlen. OMG. How gorgeous is your Harper!!! I'm so jealous that you already have your lo. It feels like I'll be waiting forever. Thanks for posting more pics.

Tori - sorry your last induction was such a misery. Hopefully it won't have to happen again, but if it does just remember that it's not always like that. Freya was induced too and it really wasn't that bad. 
(the induction was fine, it was the labour I didn't enjoy!! :rofl: )

Lovely bump you've got there Samzi! You'll have to start knitting or something in your spare time! 

:hugs: to everyone.


----------



## Blondie

Hi Freyasmum, glad things are going ok for you :hugs:

Well I'm still here - though hopefully midwife will give me a sweep this afternoon, having irregular pretty painless contractions at the moment so nothing to write home about yet.


----------



## topazicatzbet

when did you girls start getting BH cos i dont think i ve had any yet.

i ve got the midwife this afternoon, hoping to find out if he has started to engage.
i def think he has moved down and so does my mum. yest at the hospital the midwife had a quick feel to see which way baby was up and she said oh yeah def head down and she had to feel quite away down. so fx. 

feeling a lot better today ladies, thanks for the concern and support. 

you know its strange between this site and my friends sister i knew 5 people who were all due on 22nd nov, so far there is only Harper here. these babies are too snuggly girls, time to start bouncing up and down.


----------



## flowertot

hope your midwife appointment goes well Beth. i started getting BH at 19 weeks this time and around 30 weeks ish last time. not everybody gets them though so i wouldn't worry.


----------



## topazicatzbet

back from midwife, all ok. he is still measuring small but she said he would keep doing so. he has straightened up abit now and is just sat at the brim, so not engaged as yet but heading in the right direction.

my bp was up today so she said to keep an eye on it with my mums machine and i have to go back next week. urine was ok though. but if it goes above 90i have to contact the hospital. :dohh:

i ve booked in my reflexology session for the 9th dec to start the eviction process, 2 weeks today. :thumbup:


----------



## Blondie

Glad your midwife appointment went ok Beth

Just back from mine and feeling pretty miserable to be honest - I won't get a sweep until I'm 10 days overdue - so next Wed when I have my hospital appointment - after that I would be induced anytime between then and the Saturday night - pretty much resigned myself to having to be induced now :cry:

Apparently baby seemed very chilled out in there today but midwife didn't write in my notes how far engaged I am or what babies heartbeat was so to be honest I'm no wiser now than I was before I went :cry:


----------



## tori_cottier

I'm still here waiting, MIL and DH took me out yesterday round town and walked me for 5 hours (i felt like the dog honestly :rolf: ) and all it did really was was make me more sleepy today, So i've been to sleep most of this afternoon, and starting to get the urge to clean again.

I know i was worried about MIL staying while George was being born and after but i think with him being late i feel a little bad that he's not here as it works out i will be induced on the same day as she goes home, So have said if she wants to stay another day and such she can if the induction is then anytime after that she would have to wait until she comes for christmas as her other Grandkids are missing her now.


Beth: I'm glad the MW appointment went well hun, can't beleive that your so close to having LO, 

Blondie how did yours go hun?

Freyasmum: :rofl: I've promised my MW and my mum i'll try and block out the last one and pretend this is my first ever induction. Your right tho Labour is a bit of a pain tho lol


----------



## topazicatzbet

you watch you ll both end up going into labour at the same time over the next few days.


----------



## tori_cottier

Blondie said:


> Glad your midwife appointment went ok Beth
> 
> Just back from mine and feeling pretty miserable to be honest - I won't get a sweep until I'm 10 days overdue - so next Wed when I have my hospital appointment - after that I would be induced anytime between then and the Saturday night - pretty much resigned myself to having to be induced now :cry:
> 
> Apparently baby seemed very chilled out in there today but midwife didn't write in my notes how far engaged I am or what babies heartbeat was so to be honest I'm no wiser now than I was before I went :cry:

Awww hun i'm sorry, You are showing very good signs tho and i really don't think you'll be induced. 

i've lost my mucus plug but not the bloody part also i have no pains at all where as you have hun, BH getting stronger are a really good sign as well 

I know how it feels to go over tho as i took the full term with DD and now with this one so understand your feelings on the matter.

Can't beleive your MW did put the measurements on your notes tho as it is one of the things the hospital like to know is how far gone you were on your 40+/41+ MW appointment so they can see progress etc


----------



## flowertot

Can't believe they won't even do a sweep until you are 10 days over Blondie. i think thats shocking. you would think they want to do it as soon as you get to your due date so they can repeat it if the first one doesn't work and maybe there would be less chance of an induction. 

i was offered a sweep at 40+2 with dd although i was told when i got there that i was not able to have one because cervix was long and closed. there is hope though because i went into labour that same night after being told i was nowhere near ready and my dd was born 5 hours after contractions started. i think them just messing around in there must have started things off. 

i hope you manage to start things off naturally but if not i'm sure an induction will go smoothly. its not always bad as Freyasmum said, hers went well with dd. :hugs:


----------



## tori_cottier

*HAPPY THANKS GIVING CAITLENC *


----------



## Blondie

What a surprise - I'm still here :rofl: :rofl:

Have resigned myself to waiting until 6th December now so just going to get on with it and stop whining :)

Spent a couple of hours cuddling the twinnies from our NCT class last night as I took DH to see them - he was so cute holding them both and saying how he can't wait til we have one we can take home with us :rofl:


----------



## topazicatzbet

awe bless him, wont be long now.


----------



## tori_cottier

Well Ladies, i'm now on my 2nd sweep now if all fails tho I'm booked in for my induction on the 5th Dec, 

so the pressure's on now as MIL is due to leave on Monday and i feel really sorry for her as she would be here for 2 weeks with nothing to report back (altho a big part of me wants to say i told you so to them both but i wont be petty)

so i'm going to keep active today and finish the rest of the christmas shopping, 

Blondie Have you had anymore signs hun?


----------



## samzi

morning ladies.

got the mw this afternoon for my 28 week appt. bloods time again - how fun!!!! This morning i woke up in agony, i was having chest pains and i was scared to death. It sodding hurt!!! Anyway im fine now but my god it was painful.


----------



## topazicatzbet

fx that one does the trick tori.

think im gonna be stuck on the sofas all day relaxing as my bp is up. i ve so much house work that needs doing as well.


----------



## caitlenc

Beth, get some rest!

Samzi, glad the pains went away, good luck at mw today!

Tori, thanks for the good wishes, hun.:hugs: I love Thanksgiving, it's my favorite holiday...I think it has something to do with all the food we get to eat!:haha:

Blondie and Tori, fingers crossed today is your day!!:happydance:

:hugs: to you all!!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

i am resting i promise, but im bored. i dont do sitting still well.


----------



## Blondie

Absolutely no more signs of anything here - in fact it seems to have gone backwards, even less niggles and backache - really just feels like I am still about 20 weeks pregnant :wacko:

Can't believe you are already on your 2nd sweep Tori and I'm not even getting one for another 9 days :( Think I might have to figure out how to give myself one :rofl: Hopefully this one will do the trick for you :thumbup:


----------



## tori_cottier

Well I'm hoping this post doesn't jinx me but i think I'm finaly in labour been having niggly period type pains most of today but they are increasing now to strong painful pains i've had lots of Mucus every time i wipe (sorry TMI)

so fingers crossed this is it ladies


----------



## tori_cottier

Blondie said:


> Absolutely no more signs of anything here - in fact it seems to have gone backwards, even less niggles and backache - really just feels like I am still about 20 weeks pregnant :wacko:
> 
> Can't believe you are already on your 2nd sweep Tori and I'm not even getting one for another 9 days :( Think I might have to figure out how to give myself one :rofl: Hopefully this one will do the trick for you :thumbup:

Whens your next MW appointment hun? is it before the sweep?


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Fx'ed Tori,
I have been lurking but it has been a rather strange few weeks
I seem to have settled back into a cycle fairly quickly and got my first ever positive opk yesterday... the rest is in my journal, there is far too much to catch u all up with
Hope ur baby makes an appearance soon Blondie
Beth, take it easy, u know where I am if u need anything, hope the pups go successfully
Everyone else :flower:


----------



## topazicatzbet

yay tori, that 2nd sweep must have done the trick.

hope things continue to progress well and keep us updated.


----------



## samzi

ooh tori sounds good!! x


----------



## tori_cottier

Mum2bewaiting said:


> Fx'ed Tori,
> I have been lurking but it has been a rather strange few weeks
> I seem to have settled back into a cycle fairly quickly and got my first ever positive opk yesterday... the rest is in my journal, there is far too much to catch u all up with
> Hope ur baby makes an appearance soon Blondie
> Beth, take it easy, u know where I am if u need anything, hope the pups go successfully
> Everyone else :flower:

hay hun, glad your body seems to be getting back to normal hun, wont be long until you'll be back with us where you belong x x


----------



## tori_cottier

little update while i still can and then if it gets to bad then i will text beth and blondie when he arrives etc,

So i've called the unit because the contractions are 3-5min apart but not a pain i can't handle so didn't know what to do, they were really nice and said normaly they would ask me to come in but because i can cope to see how long it can last but it looks like early labour to them :happydance: 

Yay i so want to meet my little boy now x


----------



## flowertot

oooh Tori good luck can't wait to hear more updates!


----------



## samzi

cant wait for an update form the girls!!! so exciting :happydance:


----------



## topazicatzbet

yay, cant wait for that text. come on LO be good to mummy.

oh blondie is gonna be soooo jelous.


----------



## samzi

:rofl: she sure is!!


----------



## flowertot

well girls i've been to bed and had to get back out again. dd and dh are sleeping and i've got a really bad case of restless legs! wonder if this will be the start of pregnancy insomnia. i had it really bad last time but i could catch up in the daytime if i needed to but no chance now with a 2year old to look after. 

wonder how Tori is getting on its so exciting!


----------



## samzi

Ive not even gone to bed yet, not tired at all. May have to go soon though!


----------



## flowertot

me too! think i'm going to drink a large glass of milk and try again.


----------



## tori_cottier

Still here 

Me and DH decided that at 1am it was best to get some sleep as the pain was still ok and bearable, 

My main fear in all of this is that this is a false alarm and blondie when you get to this point you'll be thinking the same.

So when i woke at 3am and had no sign of a contraction my heart sank but at 3.35 we have lift off again so lets see what the next few hours holds, I'm really hoping this is it. 

i know it sounds stupid as i have done this with DD but that was 9 years ago and also i was induced so it ws forced as such and i never went through this before so fx this really is it

thanks for the support ladies this could take a while tho so i'll be on the :coffee:

p.s can we not say anything on facebook as i want to keep it a secret until LO arrive's (if he arrives) thanks ladies


----------



## topazicatzbet

sounds like your doing well hun. think im up in sympathy for you. got horride heartburn again and really need a poo TMI:blush: my belly feels so bloated i might explode.


----------



## Blondie

Oooh Tori - hoping this is it for you :thumbup: Keep me posted!

No major signs here this morning - well had a couple of uncomfortable contractions during the night and think I had more bloody show this morning but nothing major. Had another really really painful contraction about half an hour ago but nothing since then so think if anything it may be the very very early start of things - definitely different type of pain this morning with my hips and lower back being really tender and painful. Meeting Oushka (from BnB) for coffee this afternoon if nothing progresses so will get to meet one of the November Sparklers at least this afternoon even if that is the only baby action I see today :rofl:


----------



## caitlenc

Oh my, sounds like things might be moving for both of you!!:happydance: Tori, can't wait for an update!

Mum2Be, so good to hear from you!:hugs:

Samzi, I know what you mean about being bored while resting, I was never good at that either!

Beth, how are you feeling, hun?:hugs:

Flower, the pregnancy insomnia is awful, although I find it amazing how our bodies start to prepare us for these sleepless nights that come after baby is born! I sometimes wonder if I'll ever have a full nights sleep again!:shrug:

Well, since DH is home from work today, I am planning on taking advantage and going out to do some shopping and get a manicure. Our first anniversary is Sunday, so I have to shop for a gift for him...any ideas?


----------



## topazicatzbet

im ok thanks cait, bp is staying below the dreaded 90, that would mean i have to go back to the hospital. still having the odd mini migraine though.

my main issue has been the heartburn again, im def ready for this young man to move down a bit now. 

i ve finished my christmas shopping today and im gonna put up the tree tonight. all 3ft of it. im going small this year s its easier to manage.


----------



## pipkintyler

Tori, sounds like your in labour to me, good luck with everything, hopefully it won't be too long now. :happydance:

Blondie, sounds like you could be in labour too, my god the race is definately on between you too. good luck. :happydance:

Mum2be, great to hear from you, we've all missed you loads, glad your cycle seems to be getting back to normal already, hopefully it won't take long for you to be pregnant again, it didn't take long for me after my mc. :hugs:

Flower, Hope you get some sleep tonight, must be awful not being able to sleep. :hugs:

Caitlen, Have a lovely anniversary. :hugs:

Topaz, hope the heartburn goes away soon for you. :hugs:

:hugs: to everyone else.

Well I went for my hospital appointment today (with Russell as he wanted to hear what my consultant said about the labour) only to be told that it was cancelled and I should've got a letter to tell me that!!! I was really angry and felt myself welling up which is very unlike me as I'm usually very laid back, this pregnancy lark is turning me into a loon :wacko:, anyway they've changed my appointment now and it's not till 18th December. Not a happy bunny, it's a good job my Crohns isn't playing up as this is the 2nd appointment they've changed. URRGGHHH.

Other than that I'm fine by the way. :laugh2:


----------



## tori_cottier

I'm still here ladies, No news of George yet and i'm becoming more and more disappointed, 

The contractions where 3/5 min apart and very strong so called my mum at 6.15 as i'd been awake since 3am with them, then woke DH as the MW said before to take a hot bath if it becomes to much, I now know i should of called the unit and they would of said come in and broke my waters as i was contracting at the right time etc, But i didn't i went in the sodding bath and at this point My contraction started to slow down so i'm now at 7 min apart on my birthing ball have been at 7 min for the last 12 hours and just want to move of this bentch mark, I've just had a sleep to see if this helps wake my body up a bit lets see what happens but i could be here a while, 

So i hav enow got a full house with DH,MIL,DD and my mum here all waiting no pressure then, 

blondie how are you getting on hunny?

thanks you girls for your well wishes i'm going to see what you are up to now and read back


----------



## Blondie

No news from me - hardly any more contractions all day so sent DH off to his snooker presentation evening - he might aswell go out drinking as not going to be any baby here tonight :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

oh tori, hope things pick up again soon hun.


----------



## Freyasmum

How frustrating, Tori! 
And talk about pressure - you sure have a house full!!

Hopefully things will start moving along soon. We all can't wait to meet George!
:hugs: hun. Not too long now, I'm sure.


----------



## tori_cottier

Still here 

But i've managed to get some more sleep lastnight but woke up and contractions are still there :happydance: but the i've got the horrid through that i could have these all the way up to my induction date, and that would just be painful

I feel as though i have been on a :sex: marathon without the pleasure. So lets roll on day 2 of slow labour 

pip: how bloody rude to send you a letter and then say it was a mistake grrrrr 

blondie my DH is on drink ban poor soul think he could do with on at the moment he's walking on egg shells at the moment :blush:

Beth: mission BP for you missus total rest and relaxation!

Caitlenc: did you do the traditional "Big" shop the day after turkey day? (is this a true tradition or a mith?)


----------



## topazicatzbet

oh hun, are they still coming every 7 mins or so. have you rung delivery suite what have they said? you must be shattered.


----------



## Blondie

Still here aswell , no sign of anything happening....roll on next weekend and an induction.....


----------



## caitlenc

Hi girls!

Tori, you must be going nuts about now, how frustrating!! I did not do the big Friday shopping, too many crowds for me. It is definitely real, though, my best friend gets in line at the shops at three in the morning!!:dohh:

Blondie, hope things start moving for you soon!:hugs:

Beth, sounds like you are all set for Christmas, I'm jealous! You are so organized!

Well, had a terrible scare last night. Harper was very fussy, and I couldn't get her settled. She finally fell asleep on my belly whilst lying in bed...problem was, I also fell asleep, and I woke up at 3 a.m. to a big thud and her screaming...she had rolled out of bed and onto the floor face down!! I picked her up and she calmed right down, had a feed, and went right to sleep in her bassinet...I, on the other hand, have been up all night crying about what a terrible mother I am, and how I could have rolled over on her and crushed or suffocated her...she seems unscathed other than a tiny little scratch on her nose, but I am traumatized and quite convinced that I am the worst mom in the world...:cry::cry:


----------



## tori_cottier

Caitlenc you are *not * a bad mum, if that is classed as a bad mother we all would be locked away. 

you will never know when you LO will have a accident/trip or fall, I think its because she was on you that is making you feel this way but i don't think there is a mother on earth that hasn't fallen asleep with there LO (mine use to be during feeding in the middle of the night)

your a Brillant/Loving Mum and learning by the day, Your Harper is fine hun, A little tough cookie at that

:hugs:


----------



## msmith

Afternoon all.
I am keeping my fingers crossed for you Tori that the contractions move quickly into birth mode!
Sorry to hear nothing is happening your end Blondie. Have you tried all the old wives tales/strategies to get things going?

caitlenc-no way are you a bad mum. Every new parent has one of these traumatic experiences in the early days-ask any new mum or dad and they will definitely have a story to tell. Babies are pretty resilient, it is the parents that feel awful and guilty.

Not too much to tell this end. We are sorting the nursery out again this weekend so hopefully by Sun night we will be nearly there :happydance:

Just a question about baby movement. I have really quiet days and then bump is a bit more active but I'm not getting really forceful kicks/punches which my friend is who is a few weeks ahead of me. The movements I feel are still pretty 'swimmy'-if that makes sense. I do get the occasional turn and foot/arm pushing out but nothing that feels really powerful. I am tall and bump is not big (measurements all good but just doesn't look big due to my height). I am probably worrying about nothing but just wanted your thoughts. I think I will mention it to the midwife next week. What movements were you all feeling at 29 weeks? 

:hugs:


----------



## tori_cottier

Yes your right girls it is frustrating i once again throught i was getting somewhere today as George was active and this pushed the contractions really strong and painful but still lasting 7-6 min apart, but as i sit contractions have settled again and i'm shatted, I havn't called the unit as yet as i can just about cope with them but think i will if they don't progress by tomorrow as its hard to do anything at the moment as i can't drive with them so can't go out, DH must think he's on house arrest at the moment and wont go more than 20 min away from me poor thing

Mums keeping me sane tho but think she'll go home tomorrow as if this is slow labout and goes on till next Saturday (induction day) then she's going to be as warn out as me

Oh well lets see what the next 24 hours holds


----------



## tori_cottier

Msmith; George was active to be honest but the main reason for this is because George has been growing but my skin hasn't as much so i feel a lot of movement any how. the times i hardly felt him was when his back was to my tummy, As long as you get your 10 movements hun all is well :thumbup:


----------



## topazicatzbet

awe caitlen, how awful for you, but dont blame yourself im sure every new parent goes through something like that. 
she wasnt hurt and thats the main thing. 

tori, wow i cant believe you are still going, are you super woman?
blondie, not long now, induction is in sight.


i ve had a right day, yet another set of puppy people have messed me around over this last poor puppy and didnt turn up as arranged, went and met a friend for hot choc then we went pram shopping for her which was gun cos i didnt get to do that as i was given mine.

then i had to take one of my foster cats to the vets, poor thing has been unwell for a few weeks now with a cold and sore eye, well his eye has ulcerated now and they arent sure if he has got something in it and it looks like he could lose his eye. :cry:

poor boy i ve brought him in the house from the cat pens so i can bath it more regularly so i now have him and his sister camped out in my bathroom.
its ls the 1 year anniversary of my gran dying today.

so much for taking it easy eh!


----------



## Blondie

still here, still waiting....

one week overdue today....god this pregnancy is going on forever...


----------



## samzi

he/she must be very cosy in there! :hugs:

wow im 29 weeks today. how time is flying!


----------



## topazicatzbet

just think though blondie 1 week left at most. the end is in sight.


----------



## Blondie

Orry Allan Cottier (Oz) born as 12.24 weighing 9lb - mum and baby both doing well :) Congratulations Tori :happydance:

Looks like I am last one to go then :rofl: - but been having really painful contractions for the last hour whilst cleaning the house so you never know maybe it might be planning on coming in November after all :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

YAY, just heard from tori. george is here!!!

now to be know as orry allan (oz) born at 12.24 weighing 9lb.

mum and baby doing great.


congratulations hun

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## topazicatzbet

oh get a move on mini blondie and you can share the same birthday.


----------



## samzi

congrats tori :hugs: cant wait to see pics!!! x


----------



## pipkintyler

Congratulations Tori and family, so pleased that George or should I say Orry has finally made his entrance into the world, Can't wait for the pictures. xxxx

Come on Blondie's baby!!!!!


----------



## flowertot

YAY!!!! Congratulation Tori and family. can't wait to hear all about it and see some pics xx


----------



## msmith

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance::happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
Fantastic news Tori. Welcome to the world Oz. A very good weight. Hope all went well and looking forward to seeing some photos.

Come on baby Blondie we can't wait to meet you.


----------



## topazicatzbet

well not to be out done blondie has popped too

zara was born at 9.20 after a 4 hour labour, it happened so fast there was no time for pain relief.

dont know a weight yet, mum and baby are doing ok.


congrats blondie.

how cool that oz and zara share a birthday.

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## flowertot

OMG OMG was not expecting that tonight! 

Congratulations Blondie and what a quick labour! :happydance:


----------



## RaeRae

Awwwww congratulations to both!!!!


----------



## samzi

great news re blondie. love the name! :happydance:


----------



## samzi

so who is next to pop. beth is it you next? :p:hugs:


----------



## topazicatzbet

im the next regular naughty poster to pop. 
just hope he stays put for one more week til the puppies go.


----------



## flowertot

if it goes in the right order it should be beth. lets hope so. my LO need more cooking yet! lol


----------



## samzi

itl be my turn before i know it. eek!


----------



## topazicatzbet

we need to set up a team in the baby section for us now there are a few with the LO here.


----------



## samzi

knocked up naughty babies :lol:


----------



## tori_cottier

Morning ladies, 

A little up date from me and baby oz well it looks like me and Blondie have just to much in common :happydance: Welcome to the world baby zara i think you give us all a surprise there Blondie!! Congratulations

Well just a breif update on how things went, Well after Saturday and Contractions settling down i was well and truely knacked but very upset as i throught the contractions was stopping and it was just my Body getting ready and i would have to wait until induction day :cry:

well how wrong could i of got as i woke up at 8:30(ish) went to the toilet as normal and what i throught to be George (Oz) giving me the biggest kick ever to it being my Waters, From then the contractions came in thick and fast by 11.23 I was 8 cm Dilated and it was to fare gone for my petherden injection as oz wasn't going to wait for it to effect my boby so my DH and Mum decided it was best for me and baby not to have it for the after effects it would give u (so you can tell how much i loved the gas an air!) , They did have to cut me so i have 3rd degree tears but i'm managing at the moment, and i'm out of hospital was discharged at 8.30 as all was well (after my temps went down but will put that in the birthing story for you ladies)

I am in total owe of this little man, (who likes to sleep and eat alot) i just can't get over all the emotions my body is going through. he perfect!

Will long back on some time soon with a full story for you girls (and pics)

sorry if there is any spelling mistakes but i'm a little tired now :sleep:

love me and Oz x x


----------



## Freyasmum

Yay!! More Naughty Babies!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Congratulations Tori & Blondie!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

congratulations hun, cant wait to hear the full story.
and of course my dying to see those pics.


----------



## flowertot

aww congrats tori. sounds like yours was over quite quickly too and well done to just have gas and air. 

can't wait to see pics of Oz xx


----------



## RaeRae

Hi girls!! Hope you're all doing ok. It's so good to have more Naughty babies!!!

Here is Jac now.



He's soooooo lush!!!! No woman will ever be good enough for him!!


----------



## caitlenc

OMG, I missed quite a day yesterday!!

Congratulations Tori and Blondie!!! It is so cool that your LO's share a Birthday. They are also exactly 4 weeks younger than my Harper! The bump buddies have all popped now!:happydance::happydance: Can't wait to see piccies...now, we have to make sure that zara and orry grow up, fall in love, get married, and continue the grand naughty tradition!!!:haha:

raerae, Jac is just gorgeous!:hugs:

Thanks for all the words of comfort about my incident with Harper, you all made me feel much better. She seems to be doing very well since her little fall, so I am feeling much calmer now.:blush:

I am definitely betting on Beth going next, it's very exciting that we are getting so many naughty babies now!:happydance:


----------



## pipkintyler

OMG!!! Congrats to you and your family Blondie, so pleased that yours and Tori's LO share the same birthday, bring on the pictures asap please.

Rae, Jac is just gorgeous, you must be sooo proud. Basically we now have 2 boy's and 2 girls born to the regular naughties and we know that Beth is having little Callum James so we will soon be having another little boy. LOVE IT!!!!!!!

I'm feeling very broody now, oh well only another 20 weeks to go (NIGHTMARE!!!!) xx 

:hugs: To you all.


----------



## topazicatzbet

oh raerae, jac is gorgous.

im starting t get excited now, i hope i am next, fingers crossed he comes early too cos i want him here for christmas.


----------



## flowertot

aww rae rae that is such a cute pic of Jac. 

can't believe i have 6.5 weeks left (but could be as little as 4) and we still don't have the nursery done and there are still things i need to buy for my hospital bag plus all the xmas cards and presents aaarrrghhh having a panic now. i don't really like walking around town anymore because i go really dizzy when i'm standing up for too long now.


----------



## msmith

:baby: Congratulations Blondie :baby: Can't wait to hear more details and see pics.

Jac is gorgeous RaeRae. 

Love seeing baby naughties pics.

Been buying goodies today for baby, need to stop with the clothes and buy the practical bits and bobs. Are any of you expressing? if so what bottles and pumps are you using/thinking of using.

Nearly 30 weeks now-time is creeping by. All these new arrivals are making me very excited.


----------



## topazicatzbet

im hoping to breast feed but i do have a pump and bottles just incase. i ve gone for the back to nature range as it gets a good review.


----------



## Freyasmum

I still can't get over the sudden influx of babies!! It just seems so far away for me. 
Can't wait for pics of the new arrivals.

Raerae - your little man is gorgeous! But then, so is Zoe, so I guess it's to be expected. :)

msmith - I BFd Freya for the first little while, then she got quite sick and when she was in hospital I was expressing, using their 'industrial milking' machine. It was fab. When I got home I tried using my wee Medela one (that you had to pump by hand) and it was a friggin' nightmare!!
I don't have a clue what is around these days, but if you are actually planning on using one, I'd recommend one with some kind of power source. My hands just got too sore using the manual one. (My mum very kindly hired one from the hospital for me)

I'm so jealous of you all being so close to the end. I can't even imagine having to prepare a hospital bag, or shop for the bits and bobs yet.


----------



## Freyasmum

Grrrr. Double post.

Still... gives me the chance to add...

20 weeks today!! :happydance:


----------



## topazicatzbet

congrats hun, it will fly now you better start packing.


----------



## samzi

Im going to start washing baby clothes and blankets next week :cloud9:


----------



## flowertot

I used an Avent Breast pump it was an electric one which cost about £85-90. its seems a lot but the manual ones really are rubbish. i wasted about £20 on one to try it out then went out and got the electric one. 

i breastfed most of the time but expressed and stored milk in the freezer for when my mum or MIL were babysitting oh and also to express and poor away milk if i had been drinking. i breastfed for a year so i couldn't have gone that long without a drink :rofl:


----------



## samzi

thats the one i have :)

just out of a bath as i was having what i think were BH, but really bad ones. Feeling much better now but bump is a bit tight still. Then again shes been moving about so im not worried but my god they were painful. No idea how im gonna get through labour!


----------



## RaeRae

Thank you everyone. He's so cute it's unreal.

Happy 1 month birthday to little Harper!! 

I'm so excited to see all the new naughty babies. It all seems to have gone so fast!!!


----------



## caitlenc

It's so exciting that we have so many more babies coming up! beth and Flower, yours will be here before we know it, with MsSmith soon to follow. We definitely needs to start a naughty babies thread so we can moan about our lack of sleep!:thumbup:

Well, my little butterbean is 1 month old today, I can't believe it! She is filling out quite a bit, and starting to smile, which is so adorable! We have a doctors appointment tomorrow morning, I can't wait to see how much weight she's gained in the past 2 weeks! She was 7 lbs 12 oz 2 weeks ago...I think she may have hit 9 lbs, but she's definitely well over 8 lbs by now.:happydance:

Samzi, hope you're feeling better, I'm lucky I never had BH!:hugs:


----------



## topazicatzbet

gosh im dying to see pics, where are they girls, i know tori is home, not sure on blondie.


----------



## Blondie

Hi Ladies

Sorry for the delay in updates - I got home this afternoon and having a nice nap, shower and settling Zara I can finally update you all - god it all happened so fast I think I'm still in shock :rofl:

Well had been getting minor twinges on and off on Sunday but nothing too bad so decided to have a bath at 4pm ish to see if it eased off the backache.
Got out of bath about 5ish and noticed a lot of mucas so went downstairs and Alex was on phone to his mum so I wandered into kitchen and suddenly realised that contractions were starting - well by time Alex hung up on his mum 15 minutes later I was in agony so I told him to start timing and find the tens machine - hmmm contractions were coming every 2 minutes and lasting over a minute - went to loo and loads of bloody mucus came out so we rang hospital and were told to go straight in. Had about 4 contractions in the 5 minute drive to hospital and really thought we were going to have baby in the car :wacko: - anyway we made it in and were examined and told 6cm and asked if I wanted pethadine or epidural - I said now have gas and air give me 15 minutes and I'll see how I do - anyway about 10 minutes later I said I needed to push, was checked and was fully dilated and told sorry no pain relief - I cried :rofl:

Anyway about half an hour later waters went and were thick with merc so consultant said they were going to use ventouse and get baby out now or we were going to theatre - so after about 2.5 hours at hospital Zara was born by ventouse and had to have an episiotomy but aside from that it was gas, air and tens all the way - needless to say I was in total shock as labour lasted a total of 4 hours from start to finish :rofl: Oh and she weighed in at 7lb4oz

Feeling ok now home, a bit sore down below surprisingly but Zara is adorable, taking well to breast feeding and an absolute joy to be around :)
 



Attached Files:







P1010220.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 15


----------



## topazicatzbet

she is gorgeous hun, cant believe it all happened so fast. bet your glad you bought that tens now. 
i bought mine today, do you think it was any help?


----------



## pipkintyler

I can't wait for the pic either :thumbup:

Guess what, I'm 20 weeks today :happydance: and last night and today I felt my LO move, it feels so strange and lovely and it only seems to happen when I'm sitting or lying down and relaxed, everyone say's it feels like fluttering but to be honest this feels more like a slight suction on the right hand side of my belly, I'm presuming it's the baby moving anyway, what do you think?

xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

it most likely is pip. mine felt like i was flicked rather than butterflies.
congrats on the 20 weeks, halfway there :happydance:


----------



## samzi

aww blondie, she is adorable :cloud9:


----------



## topazicatzbet

oh dear, i ve just been sat on the floor playing with the puppies and when i ve got up you should see the indent in my leg where my shoe has dug in. 
didnt realise my legs were that swollen


----------



## flowertot

wow Blondie what a story, congratulations again x

Zara is beautiful and a excellent weight considering you had such a cute tiny bump!


----------



## tori_cottier

Evening ladies, 

As requested (and a lot of head scratching as to how to do it) here is some pictures of my perfect little boy, 
View attachment 49934

View attachment 49936

View attachment 49937


He is feeding well, he will feed for 2 hours straight and then have 4 hours off which is good at the moment as he gets lots of sleep and i can rest a little, My stiches are really hurting now and because he has been a little lazy today with his feed my boobs are full so have had to do my first ever expess and here it is :happydance:

View attachment 49938


I know it sounds silly but i was a little upset that i had to put it down the sink such a waste

Well Oz wants a feed again now so i think i will catch up with what has been happening with you ladies in the last few days and then tomorrow give an update, having a naughty baby thread is a great idea and can't wait to for all our LO's to be in one place at last. 

p.s think you may need to click on the icons for pics (i'm crap at this pc stuff)


----------



## Blondie

I just stood on the scales - :rofl: 9 stone, ie half a stone less than before I got pregnant so looks like I need to put some weight on :rofl: whoops!


----------



## RaeRae

Congratulations Blondie she's gorgeous!!!!!

Tori I can't see the pics!!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

think you need to start on the mince pies early blondie. 

im at midwife again today, lets hope the bp is still behaving. 

oh and 37 weeks today, full term :happydance::happydance:


----------



## tori_cottier

Ok lets see if this works


----------



## topazicatzbet

he is scrummy tori.


----------



## caitlenc

Tori and Blondie, zara and orry are both just gorgeous!!! How are you girls feeling?

Pip, congrats on 20 weeks, you are definitely feeling the baby, I never felt flutters, more like little popping sensations.

Beth, congrats on being full term, remember Harper came at 37 weeks on the dot, so anytime now!!:happydance:

Well, bringing Harps to the doctor today, can't wait to see what she weighs!!

Blondie, I can't believe you weigh less than you did before getting pregnant, and only 3 days after giving birth!!:dohh:

:hugs: to you all!!!


----------



## samzi

hes gorgoeus tori :hugs:


----------



## topazicatzbet

back from the midwife and all is ok. bp is behaving its self. she said he was well down and fixed and 2/5th palpable. :happydance::happydance:
which i think means he is 3/5th engaged.

back again next week to monitor bp.


----------



## pipkintyler

Blondie and Tori, your babies are so lovely, I'm so pleased they have both arrived safely and without too many problems, sounds like the labour for you both was very quick which is great, enjoy your babies ladies, lovin the photo's, keep them coming. xx


----------



## msmith

What beautiful Naughties babies!!! They are gorge Blondie and Tori, you must be very proud mothers.
Wow, Blondie your labour sounds super quick for your first child. I hope the TENS and Gas and air hit the spot.

30 weeks tomorrow and bump has been kicking up a storm today. Midwife tomorrow too for the routine check up. Everyone keeps saying how small I am so I really hope all measurements come back ok. I feel huge compared to usual though and it is starting to get a little frustrating everyone thinking it is ok to say how small I am. Anyho, rant over.

Take care you Naughties.
:hugs:


----------



## flowertot

Hey ladies.

aww Orry is gorgeous Tori. is it strange having a little boy after being used to looking after a baby girl? i was only saying to DH yesterday that it will be strange changing a nappy with a willy after being used to changing a girl :rofl: :rofl:

Glad BP is under control Beth and congrats on 37 weeks :happydance:

Msmith - i kind of know how you feel. i keep getting told i'm huge for how many weeks i am but i'm measuring exactly right. as long as LO is ok bump size doesn't really matter.

can't remember anything else as i have very bad pregnancy brain today. DH found the teabags in the fridge earlier :doh: 

everything going quite smoothly for me at the moment. i've started washing baby clothes and arranging them into chest of drawers. nursery is still not done which is starting to stress me out a little bit as i don't want to get the moses basket, carseat, swinging chair etc out of the loft until its done as i will need to store everything in there until pudding arrives. i've told DH i want everything ready by the time i hit 37 weeks. I'm picking my mum up on Monday so she can come to my house and watch DD so i can get started. will be so much more relaxed when its done.


----------



## Blondie

Hi Ladies

Just sat here enjoying a nice Baileys over ice whilst Daddy takes over cuddle duty - Zara has been an absolute angel so far :)

Right let me think what I needed to reply to:

TENS - Beth, I thought it was good though probably not as effective on me as didn't have gradual pain build up but I'm glad it was there whether I noticed it at the time or not - to be honest I really can't remember what I was feeling at the time that well - it really is true :)

Feel like I have ran a marathon this morning - nobody prepares you for how knackered your arm and legs are over the next few days but I suppose with all that pushing and gripping it's not surprising - but something that took me a bit of time to figure why it hurt so much - long hot showers are to die for right now :)

Breast feeding seems to be going ok, Zara seems content but my milk must be coming in now as boobs have doubled in size today and are getting a bit warm and tender now so will have to keep an eye on that.

MW came out this morning and declared Zara to be practically perfect in every way - though I am biassed :rofl: Just been reading my discharge notes and had to laugh at these times written on there:

membrane to birth 1:24 (didnt go until I was fully dilated)
first stage 0:45
2nd stage 2:05
third stage 0:05

Looks like I was a bionic woman according to that - I've been warned for baby number 2 I should maybe have a homebirth pack to hand to be on the safe side :rofl: :rofl:

Beth - sounds like things are looking good to go for you, won't be long now I reckon :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

sounds like hubby better train as a midwife before the next one.


----------



## flowertot

Glad everything is going well for you blondie. those times made me chuckle too. i thought my first labour was fast at 5 hours but you beat me there :rofl: 

good to hear Zara is taking well to BF congrats.


----------



## caitlenc

Aw, Blondie, sounds like things are going well! Are you getting any sleep? How long is your DH home from work?:thumbup:

Flower, try not to stress too much, you'll definitely feel better when the nursery is done. That being said, i never manage to put Harper's clothes away, they are sitting in a laundry basket on the floor of her room!:dohh:

MsSmith, I'm sure baby is measuring perfectly, look at Blondie and how small she was, and Zara was a great weight!:hugs:

Beth, sounds like the midwife went well, glad bp is normal. I think Callum is on his way out soon, sounds like he's in a good position. And am I right that tomorrow is your Birthday, missy?:winkwink:

:hugs: to all the rest of you!

Well, Harps went to the doctor yesterday, and did great! She weighs 9lbs and 1oz:hugs:, and is 22 inches long. The doctor said she is "perfect", and her reflexes are that of a 3 month old baby. :cloud9: My little girl is a genius, I just know it!:haha:


----------



## samzi

afternoon ladies.

30 weeks on sunday, im starting to freak out :rofl: getting started with the washing of baby bits next week and getting my hospital bag packed before xmas JUST incase.


----------



## topazicatzbet

go harper :happydance: your obviously doing a fab job with her cait.

im hoping callum is getting sorted to come early, i was having loads of Bh last night, im hoping my reflexology appointment next week is gonna kick start something.

im going for a pedicure tom as a birthday prezzie from my gran, im looking forward to being pampered a bit and having nice looking toes ready for delivery.

im going to mum and dads for tea tonight as its my dads birthday today (yes my mum was in labour all of my dads birthday with me, what a prezzie eh?) so im looking forward to stew and dumplings for tea. yum yum. try to fatten callum up a bit as i think he is gonna be on the small side going by my measurements.


----------



## Blondie

Oooh Harper is doing really well Caitlen - you must be an excellent mum :)

We are lucky in that DH has paternity leave for 2 weeks now but he is a teacher and so when paternity leave ends he will have 2 days back in school and then they break up for the christmas holidays for another 2 and a half weeks so aside from those 2 days he has almost 5 weeks off with us - excellent timing :)

Just been out by myself this morning as wanted to go and buy some thinner pads and some better knickers and didn't think dH would appreciate being sent to buy them so I fed Zara, drove to shopping centre for an hour or so whilst DH stayed at home with baby - felt very strange to be out and about, a bit sore walking but what a relief to be able to leave the house for more than 5 minutes without needing the toilet - my god I'd forgotten how nice it is not needing the loo all the time and being able to have a piddle worth doing :rofl: :rofl:

DH full of cold at moment so just sent him off to bed with a lemsip :( Hope he doesn't give it to me or Zara


----------



## topazicatzbet

now see blondie, you have a very clever daughter there, thats why she came a week late so daddy could be there longer to lend a hand.


----------



## tori_cottier

Evening ladies; I can't beleive how fast this time is going now and ou ladies are getting so close to the big day ( i know it may not feel it to some but it is honestly) 

Beth hun: it's time for plan eviction at last :happydance:, RLT, clary sage, Birthing ball, should be part of your plan hun, keep me updated tho if anything happens. 

Blondie: you lucky thing losing weight after birth is not part of any of the books i read and i'm a prime example of what does happen (that will be another stone i have to lose :haha:) 

Caitlenc: I can't beleive your seahorse is a month old istill think you me and blondie are in the same time line with giving birth but your 3+ weeks ahea dof us lol, with regards to sleep, at the moment Orry is up all night and sleeps all day so its lots of :coffee: and lack of :sleep: but i'm loving every min of it (ask me this question this time next month and it may be a little diffrent lol

Samzi, I didn't do my bag until 36 weeks (i think Caitlenc had a little to do with this as i can remember reading she hadn't done one so think this was the kick up the bum for me and Blondie) 

Flowertot: i will say one thing that you will relate to and that is he has peed on me 4 times so far and once nearly in the mouth (gross i know lol) he's a treasure tho it's the whole which end to you clean first when changing a nappy, He has new bits (eg a tail and bits hehehehe).

Msmith: i can understand your frustation on people commenting on size as up to giving birth everyone was saying how big i was and i should watch the weight, until he was born @ 9lb and the amount of water after and before the birth was bucket loads and had all the MW wondering where it was comeing from. Take no notice of them hun :hugs:

To all naughty ladies :hugs:

Well Oz is still a joy to be around even tho i am getting very little sleep, he has taken really well to breast feeding and sleeping during the day (we've just got to get him use to sleeping at night and we'll be on our way to a gold medal) 

Me and DH took him on his first trip to the park today as i can't stand being in the house all the time it took a while to get around as i have heavy stiching and my legs are still a bit wobbly and achy from giving birth, So it was like taking a 10mile walk with lots of stops and a few tears of pain. 

I can't beleive he's here at last but at the same time it feels as though he's been here years 9if that makes any sense) 

Well i'm ow off now for another 2 hour feed (my poor boobies) hope all is well with you guys 

love 

Me and Oz


----------



## tori_cottier

oh i've also done my birth story if you want a read (it's long tho so a cup of tea is needed) it's over in birth story thread x x x


----------



## msmith

It is great to hear all the Naughty babies news. I have been having a few panic moments about my own qualifications to be responsible for a newborn, so it is very reassuring to see how all of you have taken to motherhood like a duck to water. 
You all sound very happy, even if tired!!

I saw the midwife yesterday and actually measure 31cm, so as I am only 30 weeks I can have a come back now to everyone who tells me I am small. The midwife says I'm compact but because I am tall there is a lot of height between my pubic symphisis and sternum for baby to grow rather than growing out.
Everything else went well at the appointment. Blood pressure, iron levels, glucouse level, heart beat all fab. Bump is presenting as breech at the mo so hopefully s/he will start to turn in the next few weeks before space is a premium. Any suggestions to help bump turn?

Got MIL up this weekend so on 'house clean' duty today. Hopefully spending time on my hands and knees will help bump turn :laugh2:

Have a great weekend if I don't have a chance to pop on.
:hugs:


----------



## topazicatzbet

glad all went well mrsmith. still plenty of time for turning but they do say that on all fours is a good position to encourage it.


----------



## Blondie

Well last night was our first experience of a sleepless night - Zara just wouldn't settle and just screamed and screamed all night, god I was a wreck - she finally fell asleep at 8am and I got an hours sleep before waking up to jump in shower before midwife arrived. Just out of shower and doorbell goes and DH still asleep in bed so there I was at 9.45am stood opening the door to my midwife wearing a towel :rofl:

Anyway midwife is very happy with Zara - she has only lost 150g since birth so is doing very well and she thinks Zara must have been having a growth spurt last night. She was so knackered and angelic for midwife that even the heel prick tests didn't raise a mumour :rofl:

Alex and I are now sat here like a couple of zombies and praying that she will settle better tonight - though sods law says she won't as she has been asleep most of the day :wacko:

Oh well I forgive her anything as she is so so gorgeous :cloud9:

Happy Birthday Beth :) - hope you have a lovely day xxx


----------



## tori_cottier

Oh blondie 

I'm on my 3rd night now of sleepless nights it's got to the point where 2 hours sleep and i feel like i've had 6 redbulls, have you managed to get any more sleep since?

Well Orry has also had his heel prick test but zara was braver as he screamed so loud i had a little tear in my eye, and that was before they even pin the bloody needle in i was a wreck by the time she finished, He's fine now tho. :blush: 

MW says i need to get use to sleepless nights as she has confirmed Orry is a cluster feeder and will be up most nights for up to 6 weeks (possibly more) but as i said before i really dont mind as by 8am he is sleepy and allows me at least 2 hours while he sleeps . 

He's now 8lb 9 so has lost 7lb which she says is good and has no problems with him.

He's bloody gorgeous

Think i need to get some more nursing bra's tho as they are huge after 3 hours of rest o might do that next week.


----------



## tori_cottier

Happy Birthday Beth :flower:


----------



## flowertot

Happy Birthday Beth. hope you've had a lovely day.


----------



## samzi

hey ladies.

had to go to the shop and get iron bru and dry roasted peanuts! biggest urge for them ever :lol:


----------



## pipkintyler

Hello all,

Beth, Hope you had a lovely birthday yesterday.

Blondie and Tori, hope you both get some sleep.

Mrsmith, glad the MW put yours fears about your babies size to rest.

Caitlen, sounds like Harper is thrivng now, bless her.

:hugs: to everyone else.

Well I had a perfect day yesterday, I managed to secure 2 new hospitals to use our products, this might sound easy but it takes a lot of time to get them to change, one of them I've been working on for over a year. :happydance: Loads of bonus for me. :happydance:

Even better than that, we saw our LO again as I had my 20 week scan, he/she was perfect, not jumping around quite as much as the 12 weeks scan but everything seems to be in place, only problem is that the scan pictures we'rent that good but I will post them on here soon. I've got to go back for another scan at 34 weeks as I have a low placenta but apparently this is quite common so I'm not worried and at least I get to see my LO again. xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

thats fab news pip, so are you still on team yellow?

what products did you get the hospitals to use. just being noisy incase its something i might use.


----------



## caitlenc

Hi girls!!

Well, Blondie and Tori, welcome to the world of functioning on no sleep! Sounds like your LO's have their days and nights reversed....Harper did, too, but it's getting much better. Last night was the first night I put her down at 8:30 and didn't have to go in to calm her, she went right to sleep!:happydance: Then, she woke at 1 a.m. for a feed, and 4:30 for a feed, so it was a great night! She's been snacking a lot since, and is now cuddled up with her Daddy watching the news!:cloud9:

MsSmith, glad the mw went well, and that you are exactly the right size!:hugs:

Pipkin, glad the scan went well, and good for you to stay on team yellow, it makes it really special when baby is born (not that it isn't special anyway, of course!:haha:) And good for you for doing so well at work!:thumbup:

Samzi, good for you for indulging in those cravings, you'll never have a better excuse to eat whatever you want!

Beth, hope you had a lovely birthday!:hugs:

I took Harper to a new Mom's group yesterday, and have realized that even at her fussiest, she is a dreamboat compared to what some other Mom's are dealing with. So many of the babies fussed the whole time, and people were saying that they do that all day and night!:dohh: We are very lucky, our little one is an angel!:cloud9:

:hugs: to all my lovelies!


----------



## topazicatzbet

im going out tonight for a meal with my friends for my birthday and i got a dress from mothercare today and i think i look like a big red tomato with chubby ankles. oh dear :shrug:


----------



## flowertot

:rofl: i bet you don't Beth. i bet you look lovely. hope you enjoyed your meal .


----------



## pipkintyler

topazicatzbet said:


> thats fab news pip, so are you still on team yellow?
> 
> what products did you get the hospitals to use. just being noisy incase its something i might use.

Yep I'm still on team yellow, Russell wanted to know the sex but I don't. As for what products I sell it's very boring really but I love it, I sell examination gloves in the Midlands and East of England don't get up your way unless I'm covering for somebody on holiday, the furthest I go is Sheffield. 

And I'm sure you looked lovely on your birthday meal out. xx


----------



## tori_cottier

Yay Orry and Zara are 1 week old :dance:

Its seems like a lifetime ago/but time seems to have flown by at the same time but my little fella is 1 week old today, I can't beleive the change in him (a little more demanding more than anything :rofl: ) 

I think he may be on a growth spurt as he hasn't stopped feeding all afternoon fingers crossed he'll settle by tonight so I can get some :sleep:

Beth how did your meal go hun? i'm sure you didn't look like a tomatoe tho :nope:

So how are you ladies?


----------



## tori_cottier

Pip; im glad your scan went well and that you get another before D-Day ( i only had one via the nhs so was a little sad by it at the time)


----------



## tori_cottier

caitlenc said:


> Hi girls!!
> 
> Well, Blondie and Tori, welcome to the world of functioning on no sleep! Sounds like your LO's have their days and nights reversed....Harper did, too, but it's getting much better. Last night was the first night I put her down at 8:30 and didn't have to go in to calm her, she went right to sleep!:happydance: Then, she woke at 1 a.m. for a feed, and 4:30 for a feed, so it was a great night! She's been snacking a lot since, and is now cuddled up with her Daddy watching the news!:cloud9:
> 
> MsSmith, glad the mw went well, and that you are exactly the right size!:hugs:
> 
> Pipkin, glad the scan went well, and good for you to stay on team yellow, it makes it really special when baby is born (not that it isn't special anyway, of course!:haha:) And good for you for doing so well at work!:thumbup:
> 
> Samzi, good for you for indulging in those cravings, you'll never have a better excuse to eat whatever you want!
> 
> Beth, hope you had a lovely birthday!:hugs:
> 
> I took Harper to a new Mom's group yesterday, and have realized that even at her fussiest, she is a dreamboat compared to what some other Mom's are dealing with. So many of the babies fussed the whole time, and people were saying that they do that all day and night!:dohh: We are very lucky, our little one is an angel!:cloud9:
> 
> :hugs: to all my lovelies!

I have a feeling this young man kind of likes being up at night and has no intention of changing, but if i think about it he was always active the most at night when in the womb. still wouldn't change him for the world tho :cloud9: Glad harper has settled down for you tho,


----------



## topazicatzbet

tori, just seen your friends pics of orry on fb, he is soooooo cute.

had a lovely meal last night, im planning on wearing the dress again on thurs to a christmas meal so will try and get a pic for you. all though im hoping i wont make it to the meal, i ve felt absoloutly shattered today, im so ready for him to come now, think im getting a cold too, great!


been getting plenty of bh, but nothing else, apart from some major boob leakage.


----------



## flowertot

hey ladies. 

happy 1 week old to Orry and Zara :happydance:

i've been for a really nice early birthday meal out tonight myself (actual birthday isn't until tuesday). we went to a very nice Itallian place and when the bill came i nearly fell off my chair. not because it was a lot, because it was sooooooo cheap! We ordered 3 starters, 3 main courses and had 2 drinks each and the bill was only £25.40!! :happydance: think we will have to go again before little man is due. 

whilst we were there though i had about 10 BH in 2 hours! i know they say you should phone labour ward if you have more than 4 in an hour but i'm so used to having loads its just normal now. maybe i have an irritable uterus or something :shrug:

anyway hope all the naughties have had a nice weekend.


----------



## Blondie

Hi ladies

Well had a slightly better nights sleep last night and feeling a bit better today, we even felt brave enough to go to Tescos and she slept the entire time :)

I can't believe she is one week old today - I've been so weepy all day (but in a happy way :) ) as it's probably been the most intense and emotional week of my life :)

Breast feeding wise we seem to be on a growth spurt aswell Tori as she just won't stop feeding at the moment - luckily she is a great feeder though and is very kind to my nipples so they aren't sore at all - I'm actually enjoying breast feeding now that the engorgement has gone down :) Just a shame it means I can't hand over the feeding for a few hours though :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

sounds like all is going fab blondie. glad the breast feeding is ging well


----------



## samzi

wow a week old, the week has flown!! :lol: infact the last however many weeks have flown by!! i cant believe i am 30 weeks today!!!


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Hey guys, glad all is going well with everyone :hugs:
I guess am tentatively dipping my big toe back in as it looks as though I could be 3+4, have got feint positives for the last 2 days on 10mu tests and am scared witless, so think the testing could be going on daily for a week or so :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

this ones a keeper hun, i can feel it.


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

I hope so, am pinning all hopes that 2010 will be abetter year all round, this would certainly help xx


----------



## samzi

ooh m2b - great news!!!! im pretty sure all will work out this time :thumbup:


----------



## caitlenc

Yay Mum2be, welcome back!:happydance:

Tori and Blondie, I can't believe it's been a whole week already! Sounds like you both are doing great!:thumbup:

Beth, no doubt you looked beautiful at your dinner! Hope things start moving for you soon, hun!:hugs:

Samzi, 30 weeks already? I can't believe it!!:dohh:

Flower, hope those BH settle down, I never had them, but they can't be comfortable.:nope:

:hugs: to everyone I missed!

Well, Harps was up every 3 hours last night like clockwork, but she settled back dowen after each feed, so that was good. I can't believe she's 5 weeks old, she's getting so big and cuter every day!:cloud9:


----------



## samzi

your not the only one who cant believe it :rofl:

me and OH are off to our first antenatal class tonight - im so excited :happydance: :blush:


----------



## flowertot

congrats Mum2b. that it's fantastic news :yipee:

good to hear BF is going well Blondie. 

Yay Samzi - 30 weeks :yipee: 

Caitlen - wow 5 weeks that really has gone fast and when i think that i could have my LO in another 5 weeks it makes me even more excited! 

finally started the nursery this morning. i've got 2 more walls to paint tomorrow and then hopefully the carpet can go down before the weekend. as soon as its done i will take some pics to show you all. 

i'm just say at home on my own at the moment. DH has taken DD out for a while. he said there was somewhere he had to go to see someone about work but i know he's lying :rofl: It's my birthday tomorrow and he always goes out at the last min to get me something. he's not the most organised of people. its the first birthday that i've not really got anything planned. i usually got for a night on the town with the girlies and stagger in the early hours. i wish

BH are stronger that ever tonight. wonder if the LO will end up making an early entrance. i just want to get to New Years day. will be more than happy with that. or even the first child of 2010 to be born at 12:00.01 :rofl:


----------



## samzi

feeling so crap tonight so didnt go to the class in the end :(


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

oh dear :hugs:


----------



## samzi

next week is on labour and birth so deff going to that!!!

a friend may be having her twins by the end of the week, shes been losing water for about a week now. shes nervous but i know all will be fine with them. shes 33 weeks in a few days. depending on what consultant she sees tomorrow she could have them either tomorrow or by the end of the week!


----------



## topazicatzbet

flowertot, you might beat me at this rate.
have a lovely day tom.

samzi - my antenatal classes were a waste of time, i didnt learn anything i already knew from the internet and reading so you wont have missed anything.


----------



## tori_cottier

Evening ladies, 

Mum2b: :dance: Yay you keep us posted hun over the next week, (it took me 6 weeks to get out of the POAS habit!)

Samzi; get some rest hun, your going to need it (as she sits with a cup of coffee in the hopes it will wake her altho decaf defeats that lol) can't believe your 30 weeks it's going so fast. does it feel the same for you?

Caitlenc; Is three hours good or bad for harper? mine seems to be on a never ending loop, He's just a hungry little fella i love the whole skin to skin contact so this keeps me going. :smug:

Blondie: How much as Zara changed in a week i've been looking through photo's from day one through to now nd he has changed loads in his face etc it's just so amazing. 

Flowertot, DH sounds like mine, it's always the last minuet and DD always runs in and tells me what they have bought (she could never keep a secret lol) Happy birthday for tomorrow hun if i don't manage to log on.

Well ladies we managed a whole 3 hours shopping today got somemore clothes for Orry as both MIL and Mother said everyone would buy 0-3 months so i should get 3-6 or 6-9 months as i wouldn't be able to use all the early ones, Well how wrong were they as everyone went for the later months so i only have about 10 outfits for during the days. Also managed to get somemore nursing outfits for me as i'm stuggling to keep these huge boobies under wraps when i'm feeding Orry. 

The other thing i've found out is how amazing the auto rocker on LO's Bouncer is. honestly he sat just watching everything around him when i had it on then when i stopped it he brought out the jiddering pet lip (which is so cute but i'm bias.) so it quickly went back on. 

Well thats it for me as LO wants a feed soon. 

hope your all well 

xx


----------



## samzi

definitely!!!!

this time last year i never imagined id be where i am now. its madness, i just cant wait till shes here now :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

i think callum is trying to head butt his way out today, i ve been having loads of stabbing pains in my cervix all day.


----------



## samzi

ooh beth you are next :happydance:

its so exciting!


----------



## topazicatzbet

i think that can go on for a while though cant it. hope not im so ready for him now.


----------



## caitlenc

Beth, those pains in the cervix got quite bad in the week before Harper came, so maybe it's a sign!:happydance:

Tori, the best Harper does during the night is 3 to 4 hour stretches...I'm hoping they get longer soon, it is one of the supposed benefits of formula feeding as it takes them longer to digest it. But every 3 hours isn't bad, as long as she goes right back down when she's done eating. Oh, and I looked at pics of Orry on facebook, he is so gorgeous!:thumbup:

I can't believe how close all of you ladies are getting to your due dates!! Bring on thoise naughty babies!:happydance:


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

just as u lot are leaving I rejoin, typical :(


----------



## topazicatzbet

dont worry hun, we are all here to support you still. 

oh a hope it does mean he is gnna come soon. my bp was up again this morning, will see what the midwife says tom.


----------



## topazicatzbet

well i ended up at the hospital again this afternoon. my blood pressure was up again and had another funny vision episode.

once again though i get there go on the monitor and all is fine, think they must think im making it up. :dohh:


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

glad everything is ok Beth :hugs:


----------



## samzi

glad all is ok beth.

i think the nesting bug has set in here. got 3 lots of laundry to do then tomorrow im gonna start on the baby things :cloud9:


----------



## Blondie

Congratulations mum2be - I have got everything crossed for you :hugs:

Beth - oooh those stabbing pains sound promising, I don't think you will be waiting too much longer now :)

Flowertot - sounds like you aren't going to be waiting until 40 weeks either :)

How exciting - more Naughty Babies :happydance:

Samzi - I can't believe you are at 30 weeks now, that seems to have flown by.

Well we are doing ok - had some awful sleepless nights and midwife has told us to try Infacol to see if it helps as it sounds like possible colic - so far so good and last night we had another good night. 

I expressed for the first time yesterday :happydance: 2 oz into a bottle that is now sitting in the fridge, we are going to try feeding it to her at her next feed in the hope that we will be able to swap one breast feed for one bottle feed without confusing her too much. Will see how it goes with this bottle before I express anymore. Have to say the Medela mini electric pump is brilliant - though DH's face was a picture :rofl: - easy to use though I did feel a bit like a cow :rofl:


----------



## Blondie

Thought I'd post a few more photos for you - there are more on my facebook page - if I'm not down as your friend already then add me Dawn Brown (Dawn Thorpe) and you should be able to see them all :)
 



Attached Files:







020.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 14









017.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 10









027.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 10









028.jpg
File size: 37.9 KB
Views: 10









026.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## topazicatzbet

she is so yummy.


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

pics are ace Blondie, seen them on fb xx 
Thanks hun....

afm, still pooing myself but has sunk in a bit more today and allowed myself to buy some CB digi's :)
Had a few waves of nausea today, not sure if I'm just imagining it but it was quite reassuring so not bothered either way, and also had an odd whoozy episode which I got last time later on but haven't had any since the mc recovery ended... :happydance:

DH has also said that my (.)(.) have changed and aren't as droppy as they were after the mc either (fast work LO) :rofl:


----------



## pipkintyler

Mum2be, yippee, welcome back I'm so pleased for you, I'm sure everything will be fine with this LO. 

Flower, Happy Birthday, hope you've had a wonderful day.

Beth, glad everything went ok at the hospital.

Samzi, Congrats on the 30 weeks.

Caitlen, 3 hours a night sounds good to me, one of my friends was up every 1.5 hours in the early weeks, he's sleeping right through now.

Blondie, Zara is gorgeous.

Tori, we need some more pics of Orry please.

:hugs: to anyone I've missed. xx 

Everythings fine with me and LO, just feeling a little lonely :cry: as DH is in Ireland till Thursday, I was supposed to be going out tonight but I've only just got home from work, traffic on the motorway was hideous so I really can't be arsed. Good news is that LO is moving lots now especially when I'm driving, he/she seems to love Kings of Leon (as do I) as he/she moves about alot when I put their CD on.


----------



## topazicatzbet

Hope you ve had a nice birthday flower.

i ve got the midwife tom then im having a relexology session which will be a nice foot massage is nothing else, but fingers crossed it kick starts contractions


----------



## samzi

god, i get so out of breath lately after doing hardly anything


----------



## caitlenc

Samzi, it's all the extra weight of the baby pressing on your lungs! I think it's nature's way of preparing us for how much LO takes out of us when she gets here!:haha:

Pipkin, glad you're feeling baby move more, it is such a reassuring feeling! Harper loved certain music when I drove as well!

Blondie, Zara is just beautiful! I'm glad the infacol is helping...I've been giving Harper some gripe water, which seems to be helping her gas. She definitely doesn't have colic, but trapped wind seems to be making her uncomfortable, poor thing.:nope:

Tori, how is little Orry?

Beth, I'm glad everything was okay at the mw, I have a feeling Callum will be joining us any day now!:happydance:

Flower, I hope you had a fab birthday hun!:hugs:

Mum2be, we will still be here for you throughout your pregnancy, don't worry!!

Well, not much new here...took Harper to the grocery store yesterday for the first time, she did great, no fussing, slept almost the whole time. She is still waking every 3 hours at night, which is okay. I am getting better and better at functioning on no sleep!

:hugs: to all my girlies!


----------



## topazicatzbet

well, seen the midwife today and she wants me to go back to the antenatal unit again tom as bp is still up and there was a trace of protien in my urine and i ve still been having headaches and the migrain type visions. 

just had my reflexology session which was very relaxing so will see if we have any luck.
i want to get some pineapple now!!


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Thanks Caitlenc,
Good luck tomorrow Beth :hugs:

AFM: digi = pregnant 1-2 weeks so just need it to stick a bit longer now, I'm going to GP tomorrow morning and am hoping they will do a HCG blood level to put my mind at rest about my numbers for the time being


----------



## topazicatzbet

yay mum2be. hope you get the blood test just for some reassurance for you.
im sure this one is to keep though hun.


----------



## Freyasmum

Wow you lot! There's no way I'm going to remember to comment on everything that's been going on!!

Blondie - Zara is just gorgeous!! Thanks for posting more pics.
Beth - Sounds like you are so ready. Hope everything goes OK tomorrow.
Pipkin - The movements are great, aren't they? I'm starting to feel them more now too, although still quite faintly - I have an anterior placenta again.
Caitlen - 3 hours sounds pretty good, at least she's being consistent. :)
Mum2Be - :dance: :dance: :dance: 

Drat. That's about all I've got. Hi and :hugs: to everyone. Sorry for missing people.

And me? Well I had my scan this morning and got the biggest shock of my life - it's a BOY!!! I was so sure it was another girl, I thought I'd heard her wrong!! So pleased though. :smug:
All was good too. She pretty easily got all the pics she needed, and said everything looked good. Baby was squirming around in there... such fun. I'm disappointed there are no more scheduled scans.


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

:wohoo: for one of each, I really must catch up on ur journal's, 
Good luck today Beth :hugs:


----------



## topazicatzbet

:yipee::yipee::yipee:

welcome to team blue.
so glad all was ok.

dont think they were that impressed to see me back in the antenatal assessment unit again. i think they think im making it up cos my bp is fine there. im gonna put these visual disturbances down to migrains i think.they did some bloods anyway just to rule out any pre eclampsia.

well the reflexology didnt do anything :cry:

im going out for a christmas meal tonight with my friends and im wearing my red dress again tonight, so with it being christmas tonight i ll go for looking like a cranberry instead of a tomato. will try and get some pics.


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

it's best to get everything checked though hun :hugs:
enjoy ur meal xx


----------



## tori_cottier

Hi ladies

Gosh you ladies have been busy:

Freyasmum: :happydance: it's another Blue :baby: get ready for the target practice peeing :rofl:. Only kidding it is good that we had one of each tho.

Beth: Hun don't worry about going to the Hospital hun that is what they are they're for and you know in your heart it better to be safe than sorry chick. i want to see pic's of you in this dress missus

Mum2b: How did the doctors go hun? and we'll be here till the the final birth moment for you hun!

Caitlenc: 3 hours sounds fab chick, thats one of the down sides to breast feeding you can't get into a routine (well i can't as he is always a hungry monkey) can we have more pics hun of seahorse.

Blondie: hows the night times for you hun?

Samzi: the stairs was the worst for me and in the end if it didn't have moving stairs or lifts i wasn't going up there :rofl: It does all go away honest as soon as LO arrives (not long now) 

To all you lovely ladies :hugs:

Well Orry is doing fab, He now can sit with Daddy for half an hour before noticing he hasn't got any milky boobies and then hits the roof, and we've managed to get him to sit in his chair for a good while before demanding someone pick him up. (something i have demanded as if it was up to DH he would have him sitting on his knee all the time. . . . oh the joys of a doting father lol)

I've decided that i need to go and see the breast feeding support worker as i really do love breast feeding little one and i don't want to give it up. But over the last week it has become hard as he will settle 8-10pm then 10-12pm(1am) will feed then he will settle for an hour and then is feeding again from apx 1-2am till 5 or 6 and it's getting me down a little (only during the night tho as from 6 till 9.30 he'll sleep again so i catch up then) i knew it was never goign to be easy but never through he would be on me for 2 -3 hours for each feed. 

Well as requested here is some more pictures for you guys, I update facebook alot so if your on FB add me as your friend and you'll seem them as well i'm under victoria cottier (i think there is only one of me) 











The little girls are my DD (the one with blond hair) and my Neice i don't think you could find a more perfect pair to love him more bless

well i'm off now to catch up on some much needed sleep. 

x x x


----------



## topazicatzbet

hey ladies, i ve just had a fun night out at my christmas meal with my friends. im stuffed silly. i decieded i was going to be naughty and treat myself to a very weak spriter with the meal. (the only bit of alcohol ive had throughout the whole pregnancy)

well sods law i only go and get pulled over by the police on the way home. typical eh,,, any way it was just a routine stop (prob cos i was drivinbg so slow cos i was lost driving down winding country lanes with no street lights and they had seen me pull out the pub) 
the copper took one look at me and said oh a christmas baby eh and sent me packing... he was rather good looking actually.

i have to admit the first thing i thought when the blue lights came on was 'oh bugger i look like crap on my new licence' it had only arrived that morning and i look rubbish as the pic was taken the other week when i had a puffy face.


----------



## flowertot

Tori - Orry looks so cute and dd is adorable too! 

Beth - glad you had a nice time at your meal out. with regard to getting pulled over by the police, thats probably what i would be most worried about too :rofl: the one and one time i got pulled over by the police a couple of years ago i had an open bottle of wine on my passanger seat. didn't look very good but my mum had given it to me because she didn't like it, i hadn't actually had any. wow 38 weeks now, soooo exciting! 

nursery is nearly done. all painted and carpet going down tomorrow. the only problem is that i've bought a light shade, bedding, nappy stacker etc in the same range and i went to get the curtains to match and toysRus only do them in one size and they are 50cms too short!! i've decided to buy them anyway and i'm going to buy some material to add on to the bottom and hopefully they will look ok. 

also for some reason i decided to try on a pair of the knickers i bought to put in my hospital bag and they are way too small. looks like my backside has grown a lot more than i thought :rofl: good job i checked. will have to got and get some bigger ones and hope that i shrink back into the other ones at a later date. 

hope you are all well. just over 2 weeks until christmas :happydance:


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Thanks Tori :hugs: hope the feeding gets easier

Drs was good the look of :shock: on her face was a picture when I told her, She has come to the conclusion that it took so long due to really not being well over the spring and that I still wasn't well enough when I did fall so y body struggled and that is why I mc, and that I'm in a much better place now... which does make sense, still makes me feel a bit crap, but it does seem to be a sensible reason at least...

Got myself on the MW list to phone. My usual mw was away, so her stand-in phoned me back later on that mornign after reading my notes (I think otherwise she would have left it a week) to get me in and make sure I had the numbers for EPU and general reassurance. She was lovely, and I wish it had been her when I initially had concerns instead of some dragon :hissy:
So am booked in at 8 weeks for booking and GP is hoping that we can get me a scan through for about 11, but have alreaady decided that if it is later than 12+3 am going to pester the department for a cancellation slot :haha:
Otherwise, have got cold with sore throat and ears :hissy: I don't think paracetamol is going to give me much relief today :(


----------



## topazicatzbet

dont you get an early scan around 8 weeks because of the mc.


----------



## RaeRae

Hi girls!! Glad everyone is ok.

I took Jac for his firs jabs yesterday. It was so heartbreaking!!!!! My baby boy getting all jabbed!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

awe poor baby, but at least he wont get sick now. bet you were more stressed than him.


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

No Beth, I think it was cos it was my 1st, but I think it will be around 9 weeks that I go into melt down anyway, as a scan at 8 weeks wouldn't have shown anything last time, maybe if it had been an early mc, but guess we shall see what the mw says, she may be able to pull a few strings, but I really don't want to lose the 12 week one...


----------



## topazicatzbet

you could always treat yourself to one at the leeds screening centre, they are only £70 and you get much better pics. well worth it if it puts your mind at rest. i had one done at 8 weeks after my bf had a mmc.


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

I was thinking about it, and if I start stressing I probably will, I just think that to have one at 8 weeks and then be in the same position at 9 weeks could get a bit silly, so will just take it week by week I think... it is all I can do really, I know that I'm due on the 19th Aug by LMP, and that I get to 12 weeks the first week of February, but atm the 7th of January (8 weeks MW appt) is as far as I can think ahead


----------



## topazicatzbet

im sure that will fly by hun with christmas in between. something else for you to focus on.


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

yeah, last time the 4th to 8th week really dragged, this time I'm hoping it won't as am working too...
My main problem with xmas is coming up with excuses for not drinking lol


----------



## samzi

going to look at prams tomorrow. yipee


----------



## topazicatzbet

that will be so much fun. i got given mine so missed out on that but went with my friend the other weekend when she was pram shopping. it was fun to work out how they collapse down etc..

i would make a list of all the things you think are important, ie light weight, has a car seat. etc..
its easy to be swayed by one that looks nice but they arent always the most practical for your needs. 

my friend had seen one she liked but it wasnt til i saw it and asked does it change to forward facing as well that she looked to see if it did.


----------



## msmith

Hi All.
Yay. It is Friday!!

Samzi-Pram shopping is fantastic. I agree with Beth that a list of your needs is a great way to do it. Lots of people give advice and recommendations, but obviously not everyone elses pram is going to suit you. Enjoy. We spent 2 hours in the shop testing everything out. There are a hell of a lot of prams out there.

Mum2bewaiting-Congrats :happydance: Taking it one week at a time is the best philosophy. Take care of yourself, especially as you are poorly.

RaeRae-poor Jac. It is hard to see your LO upset, but all done now.

Tori and Blondie-fab pictures. What beautiful naughties.

Beth-LOL!!! I got pulled over just as a regular check thing. Even though you know you have done nothing wrong you still panic. Glad he was good looking-makes the experience far more enjoyable.

Flowertot-nursery sounds fab. Are you a dab hand with the sewing machine?

:hugs: to anyone I have missed.

Pretty tired this week as not sleeping well. Glad it is the weekend. Starting to count down until my Maternity leave starts-can't wait.


----------



## msmith

Just noticed I am in the penultimate ticker box :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## samzi

:happydance:

only a few more days and il be in the same box :D


----------



## msmith

Scarily it is flying by. Hope it is for you too Samzi.


----------



## samzi

After xmas has come and gone it will definetly fly by!!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

it feels like my last few weeks have dragged. oh well 12 days to go til EDD. 
come on young man.

my side is killing me as callum seams to have this exact spot to keep sticking his foot out and it is soooo sore.


----------



## topazicatzbet

hey girls.
ok so here is the pic of me in my dress.
i ve no make up and my hair is just thrown back so im not looking my best so be nice. i feel massive.
 



Attached Files:







DSCF0481.JPG
File size: 48.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Freyasmum

You look lovely, Beth - and not even a bit like a big tomato!!


----------



## tori_cottier

you look blooming marvelous hun and my comment is the same "nothing like a tomatoe!"


----------



## Freyasmum

Do you know what? I just can't get my head around this boy thing. 
I was so convinced I'd be having another girl, and it just seems wrong somehow.

I'm pretty sure she wouldn't have said she'd seen a 'willy' if she hadn't, and she did say she'd seen it several times... but do you think she could have made a mistake?

Don't get me wrong, I am super excited about it being a boy, I just don't quite believe it.
I'm being a bit silly, aren't I? It's like the start of the pregnancy all over again, when I couldn't actually believe I was pregnant.


----------



## topazicatzbet

awe thanks girls.

it is prob because you have a girl already, your used to carrying a girl. 
why dont you go but some really cute boy cloths so it feels a bit more real. 
i think its very unusual for them to get a boy wrong, they usually say girl and miss the by bits.


----------



## Freyasmum

I think it's because we just don't have boys in my family. And I know (from a friend who did it) that if you are trying to conceive a boy you should avoid dairy foods - which I eat a LOT of. And this pregnancy has, so far, been practically the same as with Freya. And I read a study linking asthma getting worse during pregnancy (which mine has) to the baby being a girl...

I think I has just added all those bits and bobs of (mostly rubbish) information, and decided that there was no way it was going to be a boy, which is making it harder for me to believe it now.
Even the midwife said she'd still say girl when she listened to the heartbeat on Friday morning.
:shrug: Guess we'll know for sure in April, won't we?

You're right though. Maybe I should go buy some boy stuff. It's so darned cute...


----------



## pipkintyler

Hi everyone,

Topaz, you look lovely in your dress, very neat bump I would say, I just look like a big fat mama, can't wait to fit back into my old clothes, I know i'm eating far to much as I've gone up to a 14 even in maternity clothes.

Mum2be, I'm sure what with xmas and stuff the time will fly by for you. 

Samzi and Msmith, can't believe your both over 30 weeks now, it's gone so fast!!!

Freyasmum, I know what you mean about having a feeling about what the sex is, because i'm convinced now that I'm having a boy, initially I thought it was a girl as I kept calling it she but now it's changed and I keep calling my LO he, nightmare!!!

Tori, loving the photo's, very gorgeous boy you have there.

Well everything is good with me, baby seems to be moving alot more now which makes me laugh as I'm ticklish at the best of times, love the feeling though, the good news for me is that I am now finished work till 4th January as had loads of holiday left to take so I'm meeting loads of friends for lunch this week and then next Sunday I fly off to Lanzarote for 7 day's, I'm going to look like a beached whale but I don't care!!!. 22 weeks tomorrow. 

Hugs to everyone I've missed. xxxx


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

u look fab Beth :)
Enjoy ur break Pip x

AFM, went to my works xmas do on Saturday night, intending to have an early one and left at midnight, I started to leave at 11 but ended up talking to everyone again, there were a couple of us completely sober, and it is one of those events that is usually pretty good, but I have generallt been drunk, so wasn't sure if that was the reason... but it must be a generally good night either way :)

Woke up yesterday with a stinker of a cold so spent all day on the sofa under the duvet, typical... as soon as u can't take anything, so got to catch up today :( (although I feel a lot better than I thought I would)

Line yesterday was nice and dark too so digi planned for the end of the week I think to see if I can hit the 3+ :)


----------



## samzi

have a great time on hols pip :hugs:

woohoo, 2nd to last box :happydance:

antenatal class tonight on labour and delivery - should be interesting!


----------



## topazicatzbet

well im down to single days left now. :happydance::happydance:
although i have a feeling im gonna go over due and end up being induced. 

no sign of a plug or and pains yet just very uncomfy and fed up.


----------



## tori_cottier

Hay ladies

Sorry i haven't been around in a while but things have been a little pre-occuppied, 

Well Orry on his first weight in lost 7oz then 6 days later gained 7 oz so he is officaly a gannet (anyone not from the north of britain this is a very hungry baby)

So looks like he is taking what he needs and this in turn has given me the confidence to tell my Mum and MIL to bugger off with there words of wisdom ( i love them really but if i hear one more time he cant eat that much grrrrr)

so he's back up to birth weight and we'll see what weight he is again on friday :happydance:

As for me, well i've lost 1st 4 lb in two weeks which is a concern but they will monitor it over the next few weeks. so i'm now only 4lb off me pre pregnancy weight. i think its just the\amount of running about i'm doing with LO/DD/DH house work etc its going to take its toll i think.

Things are great tho and Orry is a pleasure to be around.

Beth: how fantastic you on single figures :happydance::happydance::happydance:

pip enjoy your holiday hun so very jealous of you

Blondie: where have you gone hun?

mum2b: keep peeing on those sticks as much as you want hun, each one brought me a smile.

Freyasmum: I was the same, i did want a boy but i felt and looked the same as i did with DD so throught it was a girl you could of knocked me over with a feather when thy said it was going to be a boy. and i only fully beleived it when he came out with a tail. lol 

right i'm off now a my one hand is hrting with all this typing 

love to all :hugs:


----------



## topazicatzbet

sounds like orry is doing great. 

well callum has had me a bit stressed these past few days, he hasnt moved nearly as much as he normally does. im hoping he is just resting up ready for the big event but im not sure if i should ring the midwife or whether im just being paraniod.


----------



## tori_cottier

Orry was the same hun, he manged his 10 moves aday so the MW was'nt concerned. it is normal but if it puts your mind at rest chick call them. i nearly did on many occasions.

really cold coke worked for m to get him to kick

xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

he has livened up a bit now. i ve def had the 10 moves in a day, i dont really want to g back to the antenatal assessment unit seen as i ve been there 3 times already for bp and they think im paranoid. 

he prob is just running out of room, i was only moaning the other day that he was moving too much and it was hurting, im never happy :dohh:


----------



## Blondie

Hi Ladies

Sorry I've not been around much this week, what with visits from the in-laws and my sister and a baby that refuses to sleep I've been running on empty.

Last night I gave in after 13 hours of feeding and crying but no sleep and I gave Zara a formula feed as she was absolutely starving - she finally slept after that. I feel guilty for giving it her but my body just wasn't coping with her demands - I think it's because I've lost so much weight - I'm now 3/4 of a stone lighter than my pre-pregnancy weight so think it might be affecting my milk production so for now we are breast feeding as much as possible but supplementing with the odd formula feed. Last night DH gave her expressed feeds and formula and gave me 8 hours unbroken sleep so I'm feeling much more human today and Zara is happy back on the breast this morning so no harm done :)

My sister has sent me the first couple of photos she has done (handy having a professional photographer as a sister ;) ) so I thought I'd share them with you - I'm so in love with the one of me and Zara :cloud9:

Hope you are all doing well :hugs: - sorry it's a short update but I'm trying to complete a couple of tax returns for my clients whilst Zara is asleep :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







son yawn.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 12









me and zara.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 15


----------



## caitlenc

Hi girls, sorry I've been gone so long, just busy with Harps. I don't know where the time goes!

Tori, sounds like your Orry is doing great, good for you!!

Beth, you look great in your dress, and I can't believe you're in your final week!! C'mon, Callum, we can't wait to meet you!

Pip, have a great holiday!:hugs:

Blondie, those pics are gorgerous!! Don't feel bad about the odd formula feed, I dropped the BFing almost right away, and Harper is thriving, so the odd FF is certainly nothing to worry about. As they say, happy mom = happy baby!:hugs:

Samzi, how are your classes going? Second to last box, woohoo!!:happydance:

Freyasmum, a little boy, how fabulous!! Congrats!:hugs:

Well, I had my 6 week check-up yesterday, I've healed up okay. Also, just got my first AF since birth (ugh!). Now, just have to wrap my mind around the idea of having sex again so I can put poor Chris out of his misery!:haha::dohh:


----------



## samzi

aww blondie, shes so gorgeous :cloud9:

lastnights class went well but now im a tiny bit scared!!! :blush:


----------



## Blondie

caitlenc said:


> Hi girls, sorry I've been gone so long, just busy with Harps. I don't know where the time goes!
> 
> Tori, sounds like your Orry is doing great, good for you!!
> 
> Beth, you look great in your dress, and I can't believe you're in your final week!! C'mon, Callum, we can't wait to meet you!
> 
> Pip, have a great holiday!:hugs:
> 
> Blondie, those pics are gorgerous!! Don't feel bad about the odd formula feed, I dropped the BFing almost right away, and Harper is thriving, so the odd FF is certainly nothing to worry about. As they say, happy mom = happy baby!:hugs:
> 
> Samzi, how are your classes going? Second to last box, woohoo!!:happydance:
> 
> Freyasmum, a little boy, how fabulous!! Congrats!:hugs:
> 
> Well, I had my 6 week check-up yesterday, I've healed up okay. Also, just got my first AF since birth (ugh!). Now, just have to wrap my mind around the idea of having sex again so I can put poor Chris out of his misery!:haha::dohh:


I can't imagine what it will be like to have sex again - not had any since march this year :haha: - very nervous after having stitches down there but have to admit i'm starting to feel pretty horny now and planning on starting for baby number 2 straight away :rofl:


----------



## topazicatzbet

blondie, i love those pics, they are fab. i cant wait til callum gets here my uncle is going to do some for me, as he does photography on the side. 

i wouldnt feel bad about the formula feed hun, yu have to do what works best for you. mixxed feeding can often work well, think i ll prob end up doing it if it helps him sleep better n a night as i ll have n one else to take it in turns.

caitlen glad all has healed and normal business can be resumed. thats one thing i wont have to worry about :rofl: its been so long i ve forgotten what that is. :dohh:


----------



## flowertot

hey ladies.

Beth - you look gorgeous in your dress. 

Tori - sounds like Orry is doing great. 

Blondie - hope you are ok. there is nothing wrong with giving the odd formula feed. Zara will be getting all the good stuff from your Breast milk plus added vits from the formula. i plan on starting off just breastfeeding and then introducing formula too. 

Caitlen - glad your check-up went well. boo for AF. you get so used to being free from them don't you. i didn't get my first AF for 15 months after DD was born, which was great for me. 

Samzi - glad classes are going well. wish i was offered them i would have loved to have gone. i only got to go to one last time and they don't offer them with your second. 

Freyasmum - isn't it great that all of us on here who already have girls are having boys! 

Mum2be - hows the testing going? 

Sorry if i missed anyone :hugs: 

i had a bit of a scare yesterday same as you Beth i wasn't feeling pudding move much. i only felt him about three times all day and i was getting worried so i had a very cold glass of milk and went to bed to wait for him to start dancing. he didn't move at all so i called the labour ward who told me to go in to get checked out. 

everything is fine. midwife picked up heartbeat straight away and kept me on the monitor for half an hour. heartrate stayed between 120/130 which i think is normal for this stage in pregnancy. i had 3 bh whilst i was hooked up to the monitor too which showed up on the printout. 

anyway, i got home at 3.30 this morning and had to get up with dd at 7am because DH had to go to work so i'm quite tired today. Early night for me i think.

oh and the little tinker has been jumping around in my belly all day today!


----------



## topazicatzbet

yep callum has moved much more today too. they must have been having an off day yest. maybe it was the cold weather.
glad all was ok though, even if you are in need of sleep now.


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

All good flowertot, had my frirst hormonal outburst this morning (10 mins after telling DH that I didn't feel pregnant, so I think he was relieved even though the rant was at him :))
going to do digi at the wekend I think, lines on the ic sunday were good. Fel shocking still though, but at least I haven't felt that unwell to have to start the antibiotics I got from GP for my chest, only had one episode that I couldn't breathe lol
Anyhow, between long days so will catch up later on in the week, Glad the mums are doing well and hurry up Callum :)


----------



## Freyasmum

Hi! Sounds like everyone's been busy.

Blondie - those pics are AMAZING!! Thanks so much for sharing them. Don't feel bad about the formula. Try to think of it as offering Zara the best of both worlds. :)
Caitlen - glad all was good with your 6 week check. I never had one with Freya... Hmmm... was that something I was supposed to organise? I was far more concerned with her 6 week jabs!!
Beth & Flower - glad everything turned out to be OK. It can be so scary when you don't feel them move for a bit. 
Samzi - I hope you're finding your classes useful, if a little scary! It's unlikely to be even half as bad as your imagination is conjuring up right now. Gas is your friend (or at least it was mine). :rofl:

Hi to everyone else. 

I've had an odd week so far. My grannie died on Monday morning. Not completely unexpected - she was 93 and completely bedridden - but a shock nonetheless.
Then yesterday morning I got a random phone call from a radio station, and they have put me in a draw to win a new LCD telly!!

I'm still trying to get a grip on the idea of the parasite being a boy. I think I'm almost believing it now (although I still wouldn't be surprised if it's a girl!!).

Hope you are all well. xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

1 week til my due date :happydance::happydance: i think he is gonna follow in orry and zaras foot steps though and be late. not had any signs of anything about to happen.


----------



## tori_cottier

topazicatzbet said:


> 1 week til my due date :happydance::happydance: i think he is gonna follow in orry and zaras foot steps though and be late. not had any signs of anything about to happen.

Have you got a sweep booked hun?


----------



## topazicatzbet

havent even discussed that yet with midwife. i dont think she will do one til 41 weeks any way going on my friends sister who had her baby last week with the same midwife. 

i kind of thought i would have had him by now as i was 17 days early and my sister 9, and they say you can follow your mum, but now i think he is in there for the long haul. 
im going into leeds today to meet a friend for her birthday tea so i think i ll nip to hollands and barretts and get some RLT and also some parsley tea as i ve heard that can help.


----------



## Blondie

https://soniathorpephotography.com/blog/?p=580

a few more of my sisters photos - we have loads more but these are all she has posted online yet :)

Beth - it won't be much longer now til you meet your wee man - are you excited or have the last minute nerves kicked in yet? I know I was all over the place in my last weeks :)

finished all my christmas shopping today so can now relax :sleep:

hope everyone else is doing ok :hugs:

sorry for lack of personal replies but lying here with zara asleep on my chest and trying to type with one hand and my arm bent at a funny angle :rofl: better than any hot water bottle though :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

oh blondie, i love the family one. 

im ok at the mo, not nervous really, i just really want him here for christmas so im fed up of waiting, im so uncomfortable now and the house work is imposible. this is where a partner comes in handy i guess.

i ve started on the RLT so will see if that helps with the labour, when it does finally start.


----------



## Freyasmum

O my god, Bondie. I know I'm all pregnant and hormonal and stuff but those pictures are so beautiful I am actually crying right now!!!
Your girl is an absolute angel. You're so lucky having such a talented sister too. :)


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

wow


----------



## flowertot

Evening girls. 

those pics are gorgeous by the way Blondie :thumbup:

well ladies i was going to wait until 36 weeks to do a bump pic but i can't wait. i want to compare to my 32 week one to see if i've grown. what do you think?

first is 32w and 2nd is 35+4w
 



Attached Files:







Photo1137.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 2









Photo1225.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## samzi

yup, some definite growth there :happydance:


----------



## flowertot

thanks i'm getting so excited now. how about you?


----------



## samzi

yeah, i cant wait to meet her :cloud9: well obviously i can wait but you know what i mean :lol: she has been so quiet today, i get in bed tonight and she starts going crazy, feeling a bit uncomfy but hey ho


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

5 weeks today and test line is now as strong as the control line :wohoo: but thinking where do I go from here :shrug: although I guess I only have a week of accurate home testing left... ;-)


----------



## topazicatzbet

flower you look great, def plenty of growth there. 

mum2be glad the testing is going well, you test as much as you want, i was still testing at 8 weeks i just cut it down to every few days. 

well all my family are starting to get impatient now, looks like we are in for a christmas with no alcohol this year, no sign of plug going yet. think he is too snug in there.


----------



## flowertot

aww Beth if he's not here by christmas day i'm sure you will be fine with a couple of weak spritzers. i'm going to have a couple with my christmas dinner.


----------



## msmith

Hi Ladies,
Glad everyone is well; Bumps growing, test lines getting stronger and newborns looking super cute!!!

All is good my end. Sorry I have not been on for a while. 32 weeks today! Bump has turned from breech to head down so fingers crossed s/he stays there. 

Hope Callum gets a wriggle on so we can meet him before Christmas. Lots of curries Beth!

Take care everyone.
:hugs:


----------



## flowertot

LAST BOX! :happydance: :yipee:


----------



## topazicatzbet

im not so bothered about the alcohol for me, its my poor family i feel sorry for.
my mum and sister are coming in with me, and my dad will be driving us so they will be on the spritzers too. 

i dont do curries, i hate spicey food, plus the heartburn is bad enough with out it.
i am thinking of going and getting some parsley tom to make a tea, apparently that can help start things off. worth a try.


----------



## topazicatzbet

awe i just heard from my friend who had her 20 week scan today and she is having a boy also.
he will be callums half brother so will be nice for them to grow up close, i can also pass on callums cloths as there will be 5 month between them. 

she has also asked me to be her birth partner so im all excited.


----------



## caitlenc

Hi girlies!

Sounds like a lot has been going on! 
Flower, great bump hun. Woohoo for the last box!!
Beth, hang in there, he's bound to pop out any day now. 
Mum2be, glad the testing is going well, I know you have a sticky one there. Blondie, those pics are just beautiful!!
Tori, how is it going?
MsSmith, I can't believe you're 32 weeks!

Things here are good...Harper slept from 9 last night until 5 this morning!!:happydance: I'm sure it's a fluke, she had a tough day yesterday and barely slept, so I think she was just exhausted, but the sleep was much needed on my end, so I'm grateful! She weighs 10 pounds 1 ounce as of yesterday, so she's growing like a little weed!:thumbup:

:hugs:to anyone I missed!


----------



## jenny25

hello girls can i come join again xxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

of course you can jenny. when did you test?


----------



## jenny25

been testing since 8dpo lol xxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

congrats hun. :hugs:


----------



## samzi

yay jen, good to see you here again! :hugs:


----------



## jenny25

thank you girls its good too be back again :D im excited hehehehe dont mention on fb as no one is too know yet xxx


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

:wohoo: ace news Jenny, I was beginningto wonder with some of the fb comments :hugs:


----------



## pipkintyler

Oh my god Jenny, congrats it's great to have you back. xx

Mum2be, I stopped testing after I got my 3+ on the digi so if I were you I'd carry on all you like till you feel comfortable. xx

Blondie, those photos are lovely, your little girl is gorgeous. xx

Flower, last box, congrats and your bump looks great to me. xx

Caitlen, glad everything is going great with Harper and glad you've healed properly, there will be no stopping you now. xx

Topaz, Callum is obviously waiting till I go on holiday to make his entrance into the world, I expect that when I get back a week on Sunday he will of made his appearence. xx

Freyasmum, how's everything going with you, I'm feeling my LO more and more now, everyday I can feel his/her movements getting stronger. xx

Samzi and Msmith, again as I keep saying to you two, things are going so fast can't believe it. xx

HUGS to anyone I've missed. xx

As for me I went to see my Crohns consultant today and he seems to think that a normal birth will be fine for me so now I just need to get it confirmed with my maternity consultant and hope that at my 34 week scan my placenta has moved and it will be all systems go for a normal birth. :happydance: And did I mention I'm off to Lanzarote on Sunday (HA HA) so this will be my last post till I'm back so hope you all have a lovely Xmas and New Year. xx


----------



## Freyasmum

Good to see you back, Jen. :)


----------



## Freyasmum

Hey Pipkin - Yep, movements getting much stronger here too. :smug: I so love it. I'm pretty sure you can feel the odd one from the outside, but not regularly enough to make it worthwhile getting someone to put their hand there to try to feel it. Will try soon though because Freya is getting keen as mustard to feel it.

Hope you have a great time in Lanzarote! Hopefully for Beth Callum is just waiting for you to leave. :)


----------



## Blondie

Well the RLT certainly helped to speed up my labour Beth :rofl: - and don't worry if there isn't much sign yet - Zara only decided to arrive once I'd resigned myself to an induction and then she made sure she wasn't going to take her time - I don't think my plug really went until labour had started in the end and my waters didn't go until I was fully dilated - in fact the only sign I had of labour starting was contractions starting at 2 minutes apart :rofl:

We had a curry the night before (and not a strong one due to heartburn and I only ate about 10 mouthfuls) and then in the morning we cleaned the house from top to bottom and then I nipped to Sainsburys at lunchtime by myself - 9 hours later I had a baby :rofl: :rofl:

Flowertot - that bump is definitely growing :thumbup:

I can't believe how far along most of you are now - it seems like only yesterday you were all joining us over here :) Then again I can't believe Zara will be 3 weeks old tomorrow, goodness knows where the last 3 weeks have gone - I certainly haven't slept it away :rofl:

We are now trying Zara on Colief to see if that helps and she has been a bit more settled over the last couple of days so hopefully we are beginning to see signs of improvement :crossesfingers:

Hope you are all doing well - and it's true what they say - make the most of maternity leave and catch up on some sleep whilst you can :)


----------



## samzi

good god i feel absolutely SHITE!!! crap nights sleep, sneezing my head off for hours, now ive got a damn cough as well as a runny nose :cry: Woke up at half 5, couldnt sleep any longer so went downstairs, took my pillow with me, turned the tv on cos i couldnt sleep, watched a bit of crap kids tv. i SWEAR it was better in my day :rofl: then decided right i best try to sleep some more..managed about 2 hours on and off..more tv..an hour-3 hours sleeping then awake again at half 10. 

on the PLUS side, going pram shopping today, going out for a curry tonight (hope i feel better!) and after yesterdays midwife appt and her chasing the hospital re scan, i got a letter this morning :yipee: re-scan to check the placenta has moved etc on 18th jan at 1.15 :happydance:


----------



## flowertot

hi ladies. had a rough couple of days myself. dd is really ill with a throat infection. it started yestrday when she had a high temp and started saying weird things so took her to the docs and her temp was 40.2c! doc sent her to the hospital. we are back home now but she has been vomiting for the last 24 hours and won't even keep water down. really hope she picks up soon. 

on a lighter note i had my 36 week check up on thursday. all if fine and his head is 'fixed' but not engaged yet. bump measures 36 and a half cm which is good. got to increase iron but i'm not too worried about that becuase i was on 3 a day when i was having dd. 
i asked the midwife to estimate what birth weight will be and she thinks 8-8 and a half lb. i think he will be more like 7 and a half to 8 lb but we will soon see!


----------



## topazicatzbet

hope dd feels better soon hun. that was one hell of a temp.

i think im gonna have to have a re think about the baby grows i have packed in my bag. i had some small ones packed incase he popped out small but dont think that will be happening now so might as well take them out and put in some bigger ones instead.


----------



## Freyasmum

When Freya was born, I didn't have anything smaller than 0 - 3 months, expecting she would be huge. She was just about smack on 8lb, and fortunately my sister brought some newborn stuff to the hospital with her because the things we had were all far too big.
This time round I'm going to make sure we've got a few smaller things, just in case.

Flower - I really hope dd feels better soon. That is a really high temp! Must have been scary for you.

Sounds like you had a rough night Samzi. Hope you're feeling better too!

Everything's fine here. Grannie's funeral on Friday was OK. Well, incredibly sad, but nice in a way too. A real celebration of a very long and amazing life.
I've been feeling loads more movements, which is nice. Got the last of the Christmas shopping done yesterday too. :) My niece came round and sat with Freya so I could go out without her - makes it hard to buy her presents otherwise!
I'm actually starting to look forward to Christmas now. Especially now that OH will be home with us instead of working.


----------



## caitlenc

Yay, Jenny, so glad you're back again!!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## tori_cottier

Yay Orry and Zara are 3 weeks old​
Yay Jenny glad your back, i did wonder by some of your fb status but didn't want to comment :happydance::happydance:

flowertot: i hope your little one gets better soon, :hugs:

Blondie::happydance: I feel for you i've been reading up on colic and it doesn't sound nice at all, Orry's bad enough with wind let alone that,i ca'nt beleive it's been 3 weeks already, Good how time fly's (well apart from at night, is it just me or does time seem to stop when it hits midnight?)

Come on Callum James it's time you came and met the other Naughty babies!

Beth hun i took in 0-3 months as my mum and DH promised me if it came out any smaller they would run out and get a new going home outfit. But luckly he came out the right size for the baby grows etc. not long now hun :happydance:

Caitlenc: Hows the sleep going is Harper still sleeping through? i couldn't beleive it when i read your up date!

Samzi; I was the same as you hun, i could not sleep to save my life towards the end, and it really is true it is mother natures way of preparing you for sleepless nights as i really do think i wouldn't cope as good as i do when he wakes 2-3 times a night with preparing my body for what was to come. (not much in words of wisdom ) 

mum2b; how are you hun?

Well Orry is going through another growth spurt at the moment and has gone back to 2-3 hour feeds we did get to the point where he would feed for just 1-2 hours but he's a lot more hungry. But it's also his way of putting in his milk order for tomorrow. 

MIL arrives again today and then we travel back to the island on the the 29th until the 2nd Jan, Please light a candle in my name :wacko: hopefully the new year she should settle down again and come over for a week every 3 months if it doesn't and she carries on coming every month then i'm going to have to put my foot down at some point but we'll wait and see.

Orry has put on 8oz this week which is great news fingers crossed he carries on this way :happydance:

Here's an update photo's for you guys


----------



## samzi

hes gorgeous :cloud9:

I had a much better sleep last night thank god, and im feeling a bit more alive today.

32 weeks can you believe it?! Got the pram sorted yesterday, got this same one but 2nd hand for 130 pound! https://www.olivers-baby-care.co.uk...-by-bebe-confort-loola-pram-and-carrycot.html


----------



## topazicatzbet

awe orry is looking so cute.
think callum has decieded he wants to be a 2010 baby.


----------



## topazicatzbet

morning girls. nothing to report here, very uncomfy and fed up now.

callum has been quiet again all weekend and needed a few prods to get him moving. he did this last weekend as well, wonder if he is having a growth spurt.


----------



## tori_cottier

still no sign of him coming yet then? 

2010 babie will just be as good hunny. Blondie is right tho it wasn't until we both resided to the fact they weren't coming until induction that we both went into labour (how strange)


----------



## jenny25

i got vertigo girls its horrible :(:( im so knackered i just cant be bothered :( xxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

well i ve resigned myself to the fact that he isnt coming til after christmas. 
anyone want some christmas baby grows :cry:


----------



## tori_cottier

topazicatzbet said:


> well i ve resigned myself to the fact that he isnt coming til after christmas.
> anyone want some christmas baby grows :cry:

you never know he may be waiting for christmas day! (so pack one of those grows just in case)

xx


----------



## tori_cottier

jenny25 said:


> i got vertigo girls its horrible :(:( im so knackered i just cant be bothered :( xxx

awww hunny vertigo to horrid, rememeber to just keep relaxed as possible and sleep alot, have you got the dizzyness as well?


----------



## topazicatzbet

tori_cottier said:


> topazicatzbet said:
> 
> 
> well i ve resigned myself to the fact that he isnt coming til after christmas.
> anyone want some christmas baby grows :cry:
> 
> you never know he may be waiting for christmas day! (so pack one of those grows just in case)
> 
> xxClick to expand...

i ve told him i know he wasnt a normal conception but im certainly not the virgin mary, he doesnt have to come christmas day.

tbh my dates doesnt give me a due date til 28th so i guess he still has a week to go really.


----------



## jenny25

yeah i feel abit dizzy hun i woke with it this morning it feel as if its taking ages for my head to catch up with my body im lying down just now with my legs raised and my laptop sitting on it i feel sick too :( i have never had this before in any of my other pregnancys 





xxx


----------



## tori_cottier

topazicatzbet said:


> tori_cottier said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> topazicatzbet said:
> 
> 
> well i ve resigned myself to the fact that he isnt coming til after christmas.
> anyone want some christmas baby grows :cry:
> 
> you never know he may be waiting for christmas day! (so pack one of those grows just in case)
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> i ve told him i know he wasnt a normal conception but im certainly not the virgin mary, he doesnt have to come christmas day.
> 
> tbh my dates doesnt give me a due date til 28th so i guess he still has a week to go really.Click to expand...

:rofl: beth you nearly made me spit my tea out there with that comment lol


----------



## topazicatzbet

i ve just been offered another reflexology session this afternoon, for free this time. 
she said to my mum she didnt feel i was ready last time so we will see if we have more luck this time.

i have to say though since my last session the migrains have gone, im a big fan of reflexology, im sure it helped me get my bfp. its amaing how they can pick up on things in your body just from your feet.

lets keep our fingers crossed.


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

GL with the reflexology Beth

Jenny, I started to get dizzy and light headed over the weekend, my bp runs on the low side of normal anyway so thnk it is just my body trying to adjust/compensate as I had it last time. From what I gather it can be fairly usual. How have ur dr and mw been? mymw phoned me the the day I put my self down fr a booking appt, I hope urs have been as good. If it continues it may be worth having a word with ur gp/mw


----------



## Freyasmum

Jen - that sounds really awful, but does it make you feel a bit confident in the bean? I always found my nausea really reassuring. :hugs: I do hope you feel better soon.

Beth - :rofl: at the virgin Mary comment!! Callum will come out when he's good and ready. It's so frustrating though, isn't it? Freya was 11 days late, and I spent that last couple of weeks driving myself crazy.

Hi everyone else! I don't have a lot of time this morning... in fact, strictly speaking I really should have Freya up and eating her breakfast by now. Meh. Like anyone's going to have a go at me for being a bit late for work. 

I'm feeling pretty good, although back to getting quite tired in the afternoons again. I think in the new year I might try to swing a day working from home each week again. It really does make a difference.

I was thinking this morning about whether or not we should just start a new thread under BNB Groups - for everyone again. The 'Best of the Rest' thread is pretty quiet these days, but I'm sure some of those girls are still around. Maybe if we plonked ourselves on more neutral territory they'd come out of the woodwork? :shrug: Just a thought.


----------



## topazicatzbet

that sounds like a good idea to me.


----------



## Mork

Go for it! xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

perhaps we could call it team naughties reunite.


----------



## Mork

sounds good, or team naughties - the next chapter!!


----------



## samzi

Im up far too early today. Got up about 6.50 - thats so not like me!!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

well still here, reflexology didnt do anything.


----------



## Blondie

Hi Ladies

Sorry I've not been around much but I've been having a rough time the last few days and feeling pretty down. Zara has been so unsettled that me and DH are almost at our wits end right now :( :cry:

Her colic hasn't really improved much and my weight has dropped so much I've been struggling to express milk so we have decided to stop breastfeeding which I am gutted about but my health and having a happy baby have to be number 1 priority :cry: - so sat here with incredibly sore and engorged breasts which are leaking like mad but hoping they will settle down soon.

I don't seem to have time for anything at the moment as I've been constantly feeding, expressing, cuddling Zara and anything else which will stop her screaming. She will only settle lying on me or DH which is a habit we dont want to get her into.

God this parenting lark is so hard - I can so understand why so many women get PND, I don't think I'm there yet but going to keep a close eye on things as I'm certainly a bit of a wreck at the moment.

Hope you are all well :)

Be back soon if I ever get another minute to myself :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

it doesnt matter how she gets fed as long as she has a full tum at the end of it. 
you have to look after yourself as well hun. she has had the colostrum feeds which are the most important. 

i have to say, im not looking forward to all these sleepless nights as i have to go it alone. do you think i can train some of the cats to help with the feeding.


----------



## tori_cottier

topazicatzbet said:


> it doesnt matter how she gets fed as long as she has a full tum at the end of it.
> you have to look after yourself as well hun. she has had the colostrum feeds which are the most important.
> 
> i have to say, im not looking forward to all these sleepless nights as i have to go it alone. do you think i can train some of the cats to help with the feeding.

Beth, my dh hasn't had one sleepless night yet so all the night feeds/crying etc is done by my self, the biggest advise i can say is sleep when lo does, no matter how much those pots need washing leave them, they will wait, 
In blondies case there really is bugger all you can do with regards to sleep etc and as you can see both prents suffer.


----------



## tori_cottier

Blondie hun i cant say how awful i feel or you, you both must be knacked and you have done the right thing by you and zara with regards to changing onto ff i have always said when it effects me or orry i will give up and wont feel bad for it because i tried. :hugs: to you both hunny, your doing a great job, with regards to engorged breasts if it gets to bad go to the doctor hun as they can give you something that will relax your breast enought to release the milk etc (mine did this with dd) also a hot flannel releives the pain a little. 

hope you get some sleep soon chick


----------



## caitlenc

Aw, Blondie, hang in there sweetie, it will get better. You have to take care of yourself, so don't feel guilty about moving to formula, if you're happy then Zara will be happy.:hugs: I found that wearing a tight sports bra helped with the engorgement...

Beth, hope things start moving soon!

:hugs: to all of you, I have to run, Harper is calling!:haha: Will try to get back on here soon!:hugs:


----------



## topazicatzbet

well mr callum yur rental lease runs out today, you are now officially squatting!!

booked in with midwife for a sweep next wed if he still isnt here.


----------



## flowertot

Happy Due Date Beth! at least you know that it can't possibly be more than 2 weeks to go but i'm sure it will be sooner. :hugs:


----------



## topazicatzbet

merry christmas everyone! hope you have a fab day. to those first time mummies enjoy your first christmas as a mummy. to those of us expecting our first. next year we get to be santa.


----------



## Blondie

Merry Christmas everyone! :)

Hope you all have a lovely day :)

Beth - any signs of a Christmas day arrival yet?


----------



## topazicatzbet

nope, i ve told him to stay put til after tom. did feel a bit more ache than usual yest though so things may be slowly progressing.


----------



## samzi

hi ladies.

hope you all had a good xmas!

we go home tomorrow and i cant wait to sleep in my own bed!!!


----------



## flowertot

Hope you are all having a lovely xmas. 

Happy full term to me! i've been so uncomfortable today. the top of my bump is aching loads. it doesn't matter if i stand up or sit down it just won't go away. can't wait to get to the end now.


----------



## topazicatzbet

Happy 37 weeks flower. i bet you end up going before me.


----------



## Blondie

Ooooh I've just had a text from Beth saying her waters have just gone as she was sitting down to Sunday dinner :happydance: - no contractions yet so she is going to ring hospital but it looks like Callum is thinking about entering this world very very soon :)

Good luck Beth :hugs:


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

U got there first Blondie :haha:
and just when she had got herself syked for a induction :wohoo:


----------



## Blondie

It's always the way mum2be - just as you finally give up on them arriving naturally and resign yourself to an induction, they decide they are going to make an effort afterall :rofl:


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

I'm hoping to hang on til Sept 1st... what are the chances of that happening :rofl:


----------



## flowertot

WOOOOO good luck Beth. can't wait for more updates! :happydance:

oh i've just noticed that the front page needs updating. Zara and Orry are not on there.


----------



## samzi

any more updates??


----------



## tori_cottier

not yet hunny but we'll keep you updated i'm sure one of us will be up (not through choice for me and blondie th i'm sure) x x


----------



## samzi

good good :D ooh i cant wait! :happydance:

happy 33 weeks to meeeeee :happydance:


----------



## Freyasmum

Yay!! Another baby on the way :happydance:
Please do keep us posted. 

Man, it feels like FOREVER away for me right now. I honestly feel like I've been pregnant forever already and I'm not even in 3rd tri yet. Actually, I can't even remember how many weeks I am right now... guess I'll check my ticker when I submit this post. :)


----------



## Freyasmum

Hmmm. I'm a bit confused by my new ticker. I'm due on a Monday, and it's Monday today - so how can it be 3 months, 3 weeks and 2 days? Even allowing for time difference, shouldn't that be 1 day on the end? :shrug:
Meh. Close enough, I guess.

C'mon, Callum!!


----------



## samzi

i swear this little madam of mine never sleeps!! :lol: always seems to be beating me up :lol: she proper kicked me today, i felt the foot hit and then go away again :rofl:


----------



## topazicatzbet

hey guys, back from the hospital.
they have confirmed that my waters have gone was having a few tightenings while on the monitor but nothing established.
if nothing happens over night have to ring tom at 7am and they wil bring me in and induce me, but have started getting a few more tightenings now but nothing too painful.


----------



## samzi

hope things pick up for you and you dont have to be induced x


----------



## flowertot

start cleaning! i'm sure thats what did it for Blondie! x


----------



## tori_cottier

flowertot said:


> start cleaning! i'm sure thats what did it for Blondie! x

oh thats a good one i did a lot from the day i got my sweep.


----------



## topazicatzbet

think the contractions have started now, ouch! they arent too bad at the mo but every time i get one i wet my self more. nice....


----------



## flowertot

just keep thinking it won't be long until you see Callum's little face. :hugs:


----------



## topazicatzbet

hey girls. 
contractions have been coming through the night. they are ranging from 3-6 mins at the mo and i m managing with just the tens at the mo. rang the delivery suite and they said to come in at 7.30 as planned, guess they might check me and send me home again if there isnt much progress.

i ll have my internet on my phone so will keep you updated if i feel upto it.

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## tori_cottier

Ohh good luck hun i'll be thinking of you x x x 

Come on Callum time to come out little man


----------



## samzi

goodluck beth!!!!


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Good luck Beth :)


----------



## Blondie

Good luck Beth :hugs:

I've got my mum, little brother, big sister, her partner and my niece all visiting today so might not get a chance to get back online but hoping to hear some news soon :happydance:


----------



## tori_cottier

Update:

Beth was 2cm dilated when she went back this morning so they were going to put her on the drip to speed things up this was at 10.21 this morning, Sorry i haven't been able to up date any earlyier 

any other news and i'll update as soon as i get it

xx


----------



## samzi

ooh he will soon be here!!


----------



## caitlenc

Oooh, C'mon Callum!!! Can't wait to hear the news!!!!:happydance:

Hope all you ladies had a great Christmas! Ours was lovely, Harper was a star and is growing so quickly!:dohh:

:hugs: to you all! xxx


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Callum born at 5.41pm weighing 7lb 4oz both doing well :happydance:


----------



## flowertot

wooooooo Congratulations Beth!!!! :happydance: :yipee: :happydance:

Can't wait to see some pics.


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

I have sent all our wishes in advance of getting them ;)


----------



## Freyasmum

Yay!!! Congratulations Beth!!! :dance: :dance:


----------



## samzi

woo yay congrats beth!!! :yipee:


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

I s'pose I should have said about me earlier! whoops!

the nausea and tiredness has kicked in well and proper... I feel as though I should have had a proper busy christmas, but it really wasn't....
... it is also much worse than last time, which I am hoping means it is supper sticky... Samzi, I have to admit that we have pinched ur nickname, and bean is now known as Pip :dohh: will soon find out whether that one was a good idea

well, it is 8.30pm and am off for a warm bath and :sleep:


----------



## meemee

all the naughties babys seem to be making their move!
congratulations beth :hugs:
i can't wait till its my turn!!! hopefully not too much longer :D


----------



## topazicatzbet

Hey girls. just a quick update via my phone as cant sleep.
contractions were every 5 mins or so at 7am so went to hospital as planned and they induced me using hormone drip. bloody hell that hurts. ended up getting epidural at 2 which mr didnt like too much and dropped his hr, they checked me early and was already 9 cm. epidural didnt work properly though and still needed g n a . got to pushing stage and he dropped his hr to 85 so they were talking about theatre, but i thought sod that and with forceps we managed to get him out. was so scared i was gonna lose him.

any way he is perfect, had the cord wrapped round his body and neck one that was off he picked up straight away.

i lost a lot of blood from the epesiotomy and felt really unwell after. got to wd and first trip to loo ended up with me on the floor out cold. lol.

feeling better this morning though. because my waters had gone for over 24 hrs we both have to stay for 48 hrs observation so should be home wed tea.

sorry that was practically a birth st


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

:hugs: glad all is well now :)


----------



## samzi

cant wait to see pics!


----------



## Blondie

Congratulations Beth :happydance:

just been looking at your pics on facebook and he is absolutely scrumptious!!

Hope you are feeling better today :hugs:


----------



## caitlenc

Congrats Beth!!!


----------



## pipkintyler

Beth, Congrats, so pleased all is well with Callum, can't wait for the pictures. xx

Hello to everyone else, I've not had time to run through everything yet as I only got back from my holiday last night, we had a lovely time, weather was really good apart from a few rainy mornings, one thing I've noticed is that I didn't like sunbathing that much which is something that I normally love to do, very strange. 

24 weeks today so baby is viable, yippee can't believe I've got to this point already. Hope everyone is ok. xx


----------



## samzi

:yipee: for viability!!!

Well i think i pulled a muscle around bottom of bump earlier after laying down cos when i got off the bed i couldn't stand up straight..fine now though i just have hurting hips and a dull ache in bump. just went a bit dizzy tho but that seems to have worn off.


----------



## Mork

Hope you are ok samzi, take it easy today xx


----------



## samzi

morning!!!

got a bit of housework to do later but im chillaxing for now :D

little one has a new name now, i thought of it last night and LOVE it! :happydance: its a bit unusual but gorgeous. keeping it a secret though :haha:


----------



## msmith

:happydance: Congrats Beth :happydance:
It must have been scary for you during the birth, but glad Callum finally arrived safely into the world.

All well here. We were away over Christmas hence I have not been on here for a while. 34 weeks tomorrow!! 
I think we have most things sorted and the nursery looks fab. Just got to pack hospital bag in case bump makes an early arrival (doubt it). 
Not much else to say. Maternity leave starts in a few weeks :happydance: I can't wait.

Hope you are all well and had a lovely Christmas. If I do not get on here until 2010-Happy New Year!!!
:hugs:


----------



## flowertot

evening ladies. 

hope you're feeling better Samzi. 

Good luck with packing your hospital bag msmith, i found it quite a task and still keep going back to it and changing things! 

all well with me just hanging around waiting for thingas to happen. bump is starting to slow me down a bit now, it aches at the top all the time and the BH are increasing. most of my family and friends think i won't go past 39 weeks and i did used to think that but now i have a feeling i might get to 40 weeks. i'm looking forward to my midwife appointment at 38+6 to see if there has been any progress.


----------



## Blondie

Hi Ladies :)

Hope you are all well?

I wouldn't worry too much about hospital bags - most of what we packed never saw the light of day anyway :rofl: - essentials are nightie and dressing gown, maternity pads, disposable knickers and toiletries and some nappies for baby - though we forgot to take the babies bag with us so hospital supplied us with gown for baby and nappies until DH picked up her bag :) Used hospital towels etc and DH bought in anything else I needed the next day though we didn't actually need anything else.

Oh and I highly recommend those energy bars you can buy which are used for quick recovery after runs - they sell them in tesco near the sports drinks. After giving birth I got my tea and toast but by time I was on the ward I was really hungry and those bars were a god send - also good for replacing lost nutrients etc


----------



## topazicatzbet

hey girls, got home this afternoon (well mums anyway)
callum has the all clear and im doing much better, on iron tablets as turns out my blood level dropped rather low from the blood loss.

here are a few pics for you.
will do a proper birth story tom.
 



Attached Files:







DSCF0503.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 9









Photo0084.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 7


----------



## samzi

gorgeous!!


----------



## Freyasmum

He's just delicious Beth!!
Well done you. :)


----------



## Blondie

He is gorgeous Beth - well done :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

one more of him all ready for home.

https://i121.photobucket.com/albums/o224/topazicatzbeth/Photo0062.jpg


----------



## flowertot

Aww he's so cute! you must be so proud :hugs:


----------



## flowertot

i can't stop peeing tonight! i sit down on the toilet, a little bit comes out, i stand up and feel really intense pressure down below and have to sit back down, then more pee comes out. think i should just get a book and sit on there all night :rofl:


----------



## topazicatzbet

morning.

i love my mum so much, she was fab last night. callum has been really unsettled the last 2 nights with wind we think and poss a bit constipated. 
i was so shattered she stayed up all night with him and settled him so i could get some sleep. 

waiting for midwife to come check us out today.


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Glad ur being supported Beth :hugs: (constipated already???? u can tell ur a nurse :haha: hope the mw is helpful)

AFM, some of u have spotted my journal already, but I started spotting yesterday morning, long version is in my journal, but short is that I got a scan yesterday morning at EPAU (it was so much better than last time), they managed to slot me in which I was relieved about. I saw a heart beat (well, pulsation, they termed it) and measured at 6 weeks, though I should be 6+6 and can't really be any later, which has been nattering me, so I'm just waiting for my mw to call me back


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

it was the nice mw (I shouldn't really call her that as the usual one is nice too) stand in again, se didn't seem overly concerned by the measurements.... so only time will tell... I have a feeling that this pregnancy is gonna drag somewhat (but thinking about 'the pregnancy' is definately a better stage that I am at now)


----------



## pipkintyler

Mum2be, I've posted in your journal but I'm sure everything will be fine with the baby, take care. xx

Samzi, Hope your feeling better today. xx

Beth, Callum is totally gorgeous, you must be very proud and your mum sounds like she's loving every minute of being a grandma. xx

Also does anyone know what's happened with Jenny, I've just noticed what her profile say's on it and am a bit worried for her.

Hello to everyone else. xx

As for me, my tan is definately fading already but never mind, I went for another hospital appointment yesterday as I got an appointment through just before I went on holiday and the doctor I saw was great, she has recommended that I have a C section as she says that even though my Crohns consultant see's no problems with my fistula's opening up she seems to think that with the place the scars are positioned it could cause complications for me in the future so basically baby Weller will be making his/her appearance sooner than expected as she said they would do it between 38 and 39 weeks, feel ok about it even though it woud of been nice to have the whole labour experience, think I will tell everyone that I'm too posh to push, ha ha ha. We went to order our pushchair today as I know that it could take 10 weeks to get delivery, we are having an I-Candy peach, love it.


----------



## topazicatzbet

glad you got a reasurance scan hun, if you ve seen a heart beat thats a good sign.
my friend bled at 6 weeks and she is now 20 weeks so try not to stress too much.


mw has just been and i dont know why she bothered really. didnt do any thing with callum or look at me just asked a few questions. she said not to worry about the poo its just cos he is being breast fed (he has actually had a good poo since)

she is coming back on mon to do the heal prick.
didnt weigh him or anything


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

^^ that sounds as though it was an interesting experience Beth :)

as for Jenny, am assuming form her signiture she has had a chemical pregnancy, but hasn't really been on since, I figured that if she wanted to talk she would be on here, so haven't done so through FB.... I may send her some new years wishes though....

And for u lot.... HAPPY NEW YEAR :):):)

have u any plans? we haven't as DH is at work til 9 and I'll probably be tucked up by 10 :rofl:
We are aving a nice meal tomorrow though, that reminds me, had better start the trifle :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

this is the first new year in 6 years that i havent worked, we are having a family buffett tonight then just a drink to see in the new year then bed.

i hope! mr may have other ideas again.


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

that sounds nice :)
hope Mr behaves :hugs:
let me know when u are up for visits, I would love a cuddle x


----------



## topazicatzbet

of course hun. should be home towards end of next week. could always brave a trip to the whiterose.


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

just let me know :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

had another bad night again last night. he just wont settle and sleep he wants to be held all the time. mum and i took it in shifts last night.

he is also a bit jaundiced but the midwife didnt seem bothered. 
my milk has come in today so im hoping that might help. think i might express some so we can see just how much he is taking.

as the midwife didnt weight him we did (we have baby scales for the cat breeding) he has dropped down to 7lb which i dont think is too bad.


----------



## pipkintyler

Happy new year to all!!!!!!!


----------



## flowertot

sorry you are having some bad nights Beth. hopefully like you say your milk will help now. lots of people say that their babies tend to sleep well during the daytime and like to stay awake at night! i'm sure in time it will turn around. when i first had dd she would sleep for 6 solid hours in the daytime but only 2 at night. it didn't take too long for it to turn into 4 hours, then 6, then 8. hang in there hun :hugs:


----------



## caitlenc

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance:

Sorry I haven't been on in awhile, just busy with Harps. Beth, Callum is just gorgeous! Hopefully he will settle soon, Harper had her days and nights reversed, and now is sleeping 7 hours stretches at night, so it does get better. Hang in there!

I read through the posts, but Mommy brain makes it so I can't remember everyone's updates. But sending big :hugs: to all of you! xxx


----------



## samzi

happy new year ladies!!!


----------



## Blondie

Happy New Year Ladies :)

Beth - those sleepless nights are a killer but taking it in shifts is the only way to go if at all possible. I thought I would lose the plot in the first couple of weeks but it is slowly getting better. We now manage up to 5 hours sleep at a time at night though and I can see more of a pattern/routine starting to form. Just hang in there and sleep when you can :) 

I can't believe Zara will be 5 weeks old tomorrow - she has outgrown loads of her newborn clothes now and into the 0-3 month outfits, it's quite sad putting all the outgrown things into storage though :(


----------



## RaeRae

Congratulations Beth he's gorgeous!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

morning girls.

good news - i got some sleep last night. had a feed at midnight then slept til 3.30. then went back off but was a bit restless then but he stayed in his basket rather than needing cuddles. :happydance::happydance:

bad news - my epesiotomy has broken down so im extreamly sore and have to go back on the pain killers and now need antibiotics. :dohh::dohh:


----------



## meemee

yay for sleep beth!
how did the stitches manage to break down so early? ouch :-(

im so sick of being pregnant now! cant believe that ive only got 6 days left until my due date though! :happydance:


----------



## flowertot

Glad you got some sleep Beth. hope you are feeling better soon. 

Hi Meemee. wow 6 days. i'm jelous, i've got double that time :rofl:

think i'm going a bit crazy, just finished mopping the floors at quarter past midnight. the house is all clean and tidy but i feel like i need to make it cleaner. nesting maybe??


----------



## meemee

I'm doing exactly the same thing as you flower! 
once I'm off the computer I've decided that i want to scrub the kitchen and bathroom floors, vacuum the house, fold the washing and organise all the little piles of random things scattered around the place lol and im also trying to drag my OH into it (he doesnt have the same manic enthusiasm :haha:) its extreme nesting!

it'll be interesting to see whether you have your baby before i have mine seeing as it's your second and my 1st!


----------



## samzi

morning ladies.

wow two more will be ready to drop anytime now :happydance:


----------



## topazicatzbet

It was a rather traumatic forceps birth, they were about to do a section. all the pushing and pulling caused a lot of swelling and bruising and as she stitched it up she did say it might break down.

well last night i went it alone with out mum helping and he was great. woke for a feed at 1, 4, 6.30 but he slept in between. hope he continues like that.
midwife is coming this morning for heal prick test, then we are going to register him.

not long now flower and mee mee. more naughty babies to coo over soon.


----------



## Blondie

Oooh get cleaning meemee and flowertot - I cleaned the house from top to bottom in the morning and Zara was here by 9.20pm :rofl: 

Sounds like Callum is being a little star for you Beth :) Zara was a pain last night and didn't settle until 2.30am and then woke at 5.40am - I think it was because Alex is back at work today so sods law says I have to have a bad night with her just so I can be extra knackered today whilst I'm all alone :wacko: Just about coping though, bottles sterilised, cat litter tray emptied, white wash in the machine, I'm dressed and baby currently asleep which is a pretty big achievement for lunchtime :rofl: I might even get time for something to eat now before she wakes up again :wacko:


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

:wohoo: Blondie, sounds as though u have it all under control :)


----------



## msmith

Hello Ladies,
We are getting a gang of baby Naughties now and with 2 more on the way very shortly-lots to look forward to in 2010!!!

Back to work today after the Christmas break and only 2 more weeks until maternity leave :happydance: It was a bit of a shock to the system, I think I could have happily stayed off work, but at least I will have more maternity leave the other side of baby's arrival.

We had our antenatal classes at the weekend so feel clued up and met some lovely couples who we hope to stay in contact with. It is all action stations now. We know when, where and what to do when the time comes. 

Hope everyone is well and not cleaning too hard!!!
:hugs:


----------



## topazicatzbet

morning girls.

its snowing really hard here so god knows if the midwife is gonna make it here to do his heal prick test. i hope she does as id like her to check his cord that fell off this morning and to check me as no one has actually looked at my wound.

here are a few more pics of him. this week seams to have flown by.

https://i121.photobucket.com/albums/o224/topazicatzbeth/DSCF1748.jpg
https://i121.photobucket.com/albums/o224/topazicatzbeth/DSCF1752.jpg

edit: midwife just rang, she isnt coming today cos of the snow so they are gonna try and get here tom


----------



## samzi

hes so gorgeous beth :cloud9:


----------



## topazicatzbet

thanks hun.

finally done my birth story. sorry its a long one.


----------



## samzi

ooh *goes to read*


----------



## flowertot

Love the pics Beth. have just read your birth story too. sounded tough but your mum and sis sound amazing. 

Well i've been stuck in the house all day today because of 6 inches of snow. Hope i don't go into labour because i would need to take dd to my mum's then get to the hospital and it would take forever.


----------



## meemee

aw beth he's so cute, looks really alert aswell!
makes me really want mine to make an appearance

went to the midwife yesterday and she was finding bubys heartbeat quite high up and was worried that it had turned breech which is possible because bubys not engaged yet so had to go off for an emergency scan (i had never had a scan before so i was quite nervous)
but it turns out it was all ok! im so relieved, and just seeing our babys little face made it seem so much more real :happydance: so not quite sure what happened with the hb.... just happy that i might not have to have a c section!


----------



## Blondie

Morning ladies

Beth - Callum is so gorgeous :)

Flowertot - hopefully labour holds off until some of this snow thaws a bit

Meemee - glad baby is upside down :rofl:

Zara currently asleep and has been since her 5.45am feed so since 1am she has been up for only one feed and is flat out. I'm wondering if I have time to make some porridge and eat it before she wakes :wacko:


----------



## Blondie

Oooh and I think I am getting my first :witch: since giving birth so that gives me about 12/13 days to ovulation :rofl: - time for me and DH to start work on baby number 2 :happydance: Must order some ovulation and pregnancy tests :rofl:


----------



## samzi

:lol: you serious or joking? :blush:

morning btw!


----------



## Blondie

Oh I'm serious Samzi :) We want two as close together as possible. Me and my little sister are only 11 months difference in age and we love being so close together and I really want that for Zara aswell. Plus it will mean I can just go straight onto my second lot of maternity leave before going back to work so I can get another year off with Zara :)

Hoping my little sister gets pregnant soon aswell so we can both be pregnant together - it's been a couple of months since her miscarriage now so hopefully she will be pregnant again soon. I have a feeling we will both get pregnant at the same time as we tend to have freaky co-incidences happen like that in our lives :rofl:


----------



## pipkintyler

Morning all,

Beth, Callum is so cute, I just want to eat him up.

Meemee and Flower, can't wait for you two to bring some more naughty babies into the world, who will be first???

Samzi, Not long for you now either, scary shit.

Blondie, I'm presuming your joking on the next baby front, I think your body could do with the rest and needs to put on some weight before you put it through pregnancy again, but it would be good to get the another baby out the way quickly.

Caitlen, glad things are good with Harper.

Mum2be, how's things going for you?

Hugs to anyone I've missed :hugs:

all I can say is bloody snow!!!! I'm stuck at home in snowy Leicester after getting up at 5.30am to take my other half to the train station, he's got a new job in London, NIGHTMARE!!! luckily we've bought him a car as he had a company one with his old job so I'm hoping he get's to pick it up this weekend as I'm already feb up with getting up so early in the freezing cold to take him to the train station.

On the baby front, everything seems fine, still feeling and seeing the movements but he/she doesn't seems to move at the same times of the day so like this morning he/she hasn't moved yet but will probably be going mad this afternoon (saying that I've just felt him/her, bless) I can't believe I'm 25 weeks pregnant it's starting to fly by especially as I know I won't be going full term, baby could be here in as little as 13 weeks. :happydance:


----------



## topazicatzbet

blimey your brave blondie.


----------



## samzi

wow you are very brave blondie :lol:


----------



## caitlenc

Whoah Blondie, I admire you! I am so afraid of getting pregnant again anytime soon...I'd like 2-3 years between ours...I think we'll start trying Summer of 2011...fingers crossed for you, though!:thumbup:

Pipkin, those movements are so wonderful, I miss feeling Harps in my belly! Don't miss the pregnancy aches and pains, though.

We haven't been having snow here, but it is frigidly cold out. 

Things with Harper are going well....she had her shots on Monday, it was awful, she screamed her head off! She was fine right aftrewards, though, once I stuck a bottle in her mouth!:haha: She is getting so grown up, smiling and cooing all the time...last night when Chris got home from work and she saw him, she broke into the most beautiful smile!! It actually brought tears to my eyes (and his) to see her recognize him and respond to him so well!:cloud9:

Hope all is well with all my naughties...:hugs: to you all!


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

aww, glad everything is going well for everyone
Blondie, I have to agree,u were really beginning to struggle by the end, just make sure ur body is up for the next haul :hugs:
AFM ok, slipped yesterday in the snow, no spotting or anything, just a few odd cramps, which I think are just streching as I haven't had much of these this time (I guess I will be still quite streched from Archie though), see the MW tomorrow so will see what she says. I also seem to be loosing weight quite quickly again, I put on a uniform for work that I hadn't worn for a few weeks and the difference in filling it was silly... no wonder am knackered and cranky


----------



## flowertot

Blondie - i would have liked a smaller gap between dd and this one but because of miscarriage and chem pregnancies its not worked out that way. there will be 2 years 4 months between them. there is only 11 months between my neice and nephew and they get on really well, like best friends. good luck to you, hope it works out how you want. 

Cait - glad everything is going well with Harper. she sounds like such a joy. 

Mum2be - hope you are feeling better after your fall. let us know how you get on a your midwife appointment. 

i'm just passing time tonight by logging my BH on Contraction Master, just for fun but think i will do the same when i'm actually in labour rather than just the stopwatch on my phone. I've had 5 in the last hour from 7 mins apart to 29 mins apart. oh well hopefully the real ones will come soon.


----------



## Freyasmum

Blondie said:


> Plus it will mean I can just go straight onto my second lot of maternity leave before going back to work so I can get another year off with Zara :)

You're lucky! You're not allowed to do that here - you have to be back at work at least 6 months in between bouts of mat leave.
And we only get 14 weeks paid, and it's paid at an absolute pittance...

I'm sure you've thought thru all the pros and cons with regards to your health, and talked to your doc about it. Good luck! I hope things work out the way you want. :hugs:

Seems like everyone is doing pretty well at the mo. :) Wonder how Meemee's getting on.

I have just realised that if they do my section at 38 weeks (as mw said) I've got less than 90 days left to go!! Best we go buy some baby stuff!! Hopefully OH will get a new job soon, and then we'll be able to start shopping.
I'm doing OK. Stinky is busy breakdancing or something, keeping me awake at nights. I love it.
I think I have a UTI. Was in quite a lot of pain with it on Tuesday. My mw dropped round a prescription though and I'm feeling a lot better now.


----------



## topazicatzbet

morning girls.
boy am i feeling rough this morning. i ve been full of cold all week and the coughing is really getting to me now, cant take anything for it cos of bf and my tummy muscles are killing me now, plus whenever i cough or sneeze it hurts my wound. on top of the lack of sleep im done in.

callum is doing great though, although im worried he is gonna get my cold. he is feeding well and his jaundice is almost gone now. just wish he wouls settle better on night. i got 2 hrs propper sleep last night and the rest was dozing with him on my chest.


----------



## caitlenc

Aw, Beth, hope you feel better, hun. Glad to hear Callum is doing so well! xx

Flower, hope those contractions come on soon!

Mum2be, be careful walking out there! I'm sure you're fine, the cramps at that stage are pretty normal. Make sure you try to keep eating! xx


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

MW went well, wasn't concerned about weight loss (it won't do me any harm to loose a few pounds at this point), just to eat what I can for the time being, went through the paper work, tried her best to keep me looking positive, she did say that once I get to the stage of hearing the HB on a doppler she will see me as often as I need for reassurance until I get movement, although that won't be until at least 14 weeks and it the reassurance I need between now and then. I guess cos the scan had roughly dated me she didn't try palpating (although I did make sure my bladder was full just in case :)). She wasn't concerned about me slipping either, but I have to send a urine sample to rule out any infections as a cause/threat to miscarrying again. So semi-useful I guess, back again in 2 weeks for the blood screening...


----------



## topazicatzbet

that sounds positive mum2be, sounds like you have a supportive mw there.


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

she is nice, lovely in fact, this is probably going to sound odd, but am desperately tryign not to google, but I asked her about the stats for recurrent mc (I guess it is me needing the evidence base to work with :dohh:) but she swiftly changed the subject, but the GP and CNS at the EPU did the same... 
... there also seems a lot of confusion about the opening hours of EPAU, I was told there that they were open to calls 24/7 from me but the mw told me that if I was concerned out of hours that I would have to go through A&E again...


----------



## topazicatzbet

you can ring the epu 24/7 hun, but when no one is there it is transfered through to one of the wards and they deal with it.

i did it out of hours when my friend had her bleed and arranged a scan for her.


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

if u know that, I know that WHY doesn't the MW?????? :hissy:


----------



## topazicatzbet

god knows, my midwife had to ring round all her collegues yest to find out what to do about by episiotomy breaking down.

i have to say its a different world to nursing.

you ll apreciate this one. i had a venflon in for 48 hrs and it wasnt one vip scored or dated, id have ben hung drawn and quartered on my ward for that.


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

ur alright, mine was never flushed or sani wiped between infusions, come to that all 3 were never dated, I had a perfectly adequate one in from A&E and the dr decided to put a big f*** off grey one in that was never used!!!! A completely different world!! lol


----------



## meemee

Freyasmum said:


> Seems like everyone is doing pretty well at the mo. :) Wonder how Meemee's getting on.

im still here! still in one piece unfortunately, think i might go for a walk around town today and try to get things going. feel as though ive tried everything now and buby's just not wanting to go anywhere!
ever get the feeling you're going to be pregnant forever?
ive got that all the time at the moment, picturing myself at 60 with a big wriggly belly is not attractive :haha:

good to see everyone else is going well!


----------



## flowertot

i've not tried anything really yet to bring on labour. everywhere is thick with snow and more heavy snow is forecast for my area tonight and tomorrow night so i'm hoping he stays in until at least his due date now. the roads are so icy. i had to go out to get a bit of shopping today and the car was slipping all over the road. scary! i have a midwife appointment tomorrow which i have to go to becasue i've not been for 3 weeks and they are meant to see you every week at the end. i really hope it doesn't get cancelled because i will start worrying.


----------



## samzi

this weather is a nightmare isnt it!


----------



## Freyasmum

I have to say, the weather there does look pretty awful... although very pretty too!
I feel a bit bad for all the complaining I've been doing about the wind. (it is VERY windy though :) )

At least I can leave the house without fearing for my life!! Although I guess there is always the danger I'll get blown away :rofl:


----------



## topazicatzbet

i hate this snow, my car wheels are frozen solid so i ve no hope of going home yet, i had a melt down on wed cos i couldnt get over to see to the cats, i was in floods of tears but thankfull my dad managed to get there after he finished work.

might not be a bad thing though cos i had a bad night last night with callum, i ve been expressing and bottle feeding him so i know how much he is getting but yest i bf him during the day, big mistake as i dont think he took enough and come bed time he was beside himself. he was screaming and hitting me and thats how he was all night. now i ve got a few expressed feeds down him and he has filled 4 napies in the space of 1 hr he has settled. so im going back to expressing and feeding.


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

:hugs: Beth, give it time, u both need to get settled, I forgot to ask yesterday how the ound was getting on, hope she managed to sort it and u are more comfortable today


----------



## flowertot

hi ladies. 

I've been in a car accident, well two actually! LO is totally fine but i'm very shaken and have a splitting headache and sore back. i was on my way to my midwife appointment (which i would have cancelled if it hadn't been 3 weeks since last appointment). i was driving slowly to a junction but when i put my foot on the brake the car just slid into the back of a van. anyway the driver got out and i burst into tears saying sorry to him but he just saw my bump and was more concerned about me. there was no damage to his van but my front number plate had fallen off so he picked it up and said to follow him to the co-op car park which was across the road just to check i was ok. he said he wouldn't be claiming against me as him and his van were fine. anyway as we were waiting for the traffic light to turn green another car smashed straight into the back of me, sending me into the back of the van again!! after this point i was really upset as the second bump was a lot harder and i was thrown forward then backwards and banged my head. more damaged was caused to the front of my car plus now damage to the back. my car is going to need a new front and back bumper. luckily there was still no damage to the Van after the second hit (must be a tough van!) 

anyway arrived at the midwife appointment half an hour late sobbing saying i'd been in a crash and they took me straigth through. LO heartrate was totally normal and there were no signs of distress but my BP was through the roof! Midwife said this was understandable in the circumstances and said it will gradually come back down as i relax so all is well on that front. 

On a happier note LO has gone from being fixed at brim at 35+6 to fully engaged today at 38+6 :happydance: wonder if all the stress with start me off! 

Sorry for the long post.


----------



## samzi

erk, not good, but glad you and baby are ok :hugs:


----------



## topazicatzbet

oh flower how awefull for you. so glad you werent hurt though and that al is well with LO.

i hated driving in the snow before callum arived, i was so nervous of crashing. then the other day i had to go out in car with him and as so nervous with having him in the car, i ended up skidding in the car.

hope this snow bogs off soon.


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

:hugs: flower, one way to attempt to get things moving I guess, but am glad ur both ok


----------



## topazicatzbet

had a reasonable night last night so the other night must have been because he was hungry.
my electric pump has broken though so im gonna have to take it back, not easy in this snow. thank goodness i have the manual pump.


----------



## Mork

aw flowertot, how awful :( Make sure you relax for the rest of the day. xx


----------



## msmith

Oh Flowertot, how scary. It was lucky you were going to the midwife and she could reassure that all is well with LO. Also great to here LO is fully engaged-hopefully not long to go until another naughty arrival.

Beth, glad you had a better night last night with Callum. Just out of curiosity which breast pumps have you bought?

I think we are in store for more snow which I am really not looking forward to. With such a precious load it is scary driving when you don't have much control.

One more week at work until maternity leave- :happydance: Really looking forward to some afternoon napping! I feel like I have exploded in the last few weeks and my pelvis is starting to ache. I'm not going to complain though as up to now I have had a great pregnancy and it is the final leg.

Hope you are all well and have a lovely weekend.
:hugs:


----------



## samzi

morning all, or i should say afternoon really!!

hope everyone is okay x


----------



## topazicatzbet

i ve got the tommee tippee close to nature one as thats also the bottles that i have.
mothercare have exchanged the pump so my hand can have a rest tonight. 

i def prefer to express as i know how much he is taking, kinder on the nipples too, and at least he is still getting breast milk.


----------



## flowertot

hi ladies. 

feeling a little sore today but nothing too bad.

Beth - if thats what works for you and Callum then that is the best thing. i've been thinking about doing this myself because i don't think its fair to be constantly BF 24/7 when i have a 2 years old who needs me too. 

7 days until my due date MW doesn't want to see me again until 41 weeks. really hoping i don't get that far. i honestly didn't think i'd get this far. shows what i know :rofl:


----------



## samzi

:lol:

im so ready to pop now...well after my scan a week on monday i will be. just want her here!


----------



## tori_cottier

opps


----------



## tori_cottier

Evening ladies 

I'm so sorry i haven't been aroung for a while but for the last 2-3 weeks i have felt like a perment udder, Orry is very hungry and love my boobies to much it seems, But we've been to the doctor who looked and said as is fine and to carry on, So I've decided that we will carry on but I'm expressing once a day so DH can do the 8-10 feed which is kind of working as he will take the 4oz from the bottle and then latch on for 30 min instead of the normal 2, So to put it nicely i'm knacked lol

I know its late but happy new year ladies I hope you all had a nice one and *Beth* as before (via text) Congratulations on Callum he's a stunner, How do you express so much if you don' mind me asking? I can just about get 4 oz now but thats only because i have a heavy load due to Orry's feeding habits. glad you had a better night with him tho

*Flowertot,* I hope your ok and resting well, I think the shock would set me off in labour and might do the same for you which wouldn't be a bad thing (i hope you don't mind me saying)

*Blondie* I love you pictures on Facebook Zara looks so cute in her Christmas day outfit:dance: How are you feeling 5+ weeks on? I must admit i would love to start tccing striaght away but i think breastfeeding is going to stand in the way of that so me and DH have decided once we are over the 6 months we'll ttc then (she smiles again in excitement) so fingers crossed by then you'll be half way throughyour 2nd pregnacy :happydance:

*meemee*: any signs yet hun?

*Caitlenc:* How are you hunny? i'm dreading the 8 week jabs :nope: such a sweet story about your dh and lo

*Freyasmum and smazi* not long for you guys are you both ready? 

so sorry if i've missed anyone out but a little tired now so will say night night now but will look ove all the post tomorrow to see what i have missed

luv 

me and orry


----------



## meemee

tori_cottier said:


> *meemee*: any signs yet hun?

nope none yet! it's officially my due date and i feel as though im in it for the long haul :wacko:
oh well at least if the baby doesn't come tonight then i'll be seeing the midwife tomorrow and hopefully she can do something with acupuncture to get things moving :D


----------



## topazicatzbet

tori_cottier said:


> Evening ladies
> 
> 
> I know its late but happy new year ladies I hope you all had a nice one and *Beth* as before (via text) Congratulations on Callum he's a stunner, How do you express so much if you don' mind me asking? I can just about get 4 oz now but thats only because i have a heavy load due to Orry's feeding habits. glad you had a better night with him tho

i dont know, i just express every 3 hrs, he started off taking 2 oz and now he is up to 4 oz every 3 hrs. some times i can get that from each boob and i get a bottle a head (like last night i treat myself to a can of cider- classy i know. and had 6 hrs before i needed to express again) but this morning i needed to use both boobs to get the 4 off.

i feel like an expressing machine. but callum seems much happier now and i ve had a couple of 3 hr stretches through the night.


----------



## tori_cottier

topazicatzbet said:


> tori_cottier said:
> 
> 
> Evening ladies
> 
> 
> I know its late but happy new year ladies I hope you all had a nice one and *Beth* as before (via text) Congratulations on Callum he's a stunner, How do you express so much if you don' mind me asking? I can just about get 4 oz now but thats only because i have a heavy load due to Orry's feeding habits. glad you had a better night with him tho
> 
> i dont know, i just express every 3 hrs, he started off taking 2 oz and now he is up to 4 oz every 3 hrs. some times i can get that from each boob and i get a bottle a head (like last night i treat myself to a can of cider- classy i know. and had 6 hrs before i needed to express again) but this morning i needed to use both boobs to get the 4 off.
> 
> i feel like an expressing machine. but callum seems much happier now and i ve had a couple of 3 hr stretches through the night.Click to expand...


thats really good beth i'm still on a 2 hr strech at most :coffee: would love to have a drink but he's not off the breast enough fo me to get it through my system ohhh well this time in 4 months i'll enjoy my g and t :happydance:


----------



## flowertot

Beth and Tori - when i read about your lack of sleep it makes me think that maybe i should start going to bed earlier to get as much sleep in now as possible. thats the only part i'm worried about. not the labour, just the total lack of sleep!


----------



## samzi

:yipee: 35 weeks today!!! or by my dates 36 weeks on tuesday!!!


----------



## msmith

It is crazy how quick it is going, Samzi. Not long now! 
:hugs:


----------



## samzi

i know, its crazy how fast its gone. how are you getting on? :hugs:


----------



## msmith

Doing well thanks. Getting the pelvis ache now as baby is engaging and needing to wee every minute which is making sleep problematic, but apart from that feeling really good. 
I have one more week at work. I feel sad to be going but really looking forward to the rest, even though I am cleaning/tidying like mad. As much as it is making me tired I just can't get enough, it never seems to be good enough either. I guess it is all part of the nesting process. 
How is your new house coming on?
How are your doing? You have been off work for a while now haven't you? 
Take care, especially with all the snow and ice.
:hugs:


----------



## RaeRae

Hello!!! Glad to see everyone is doing well. I hardly get on anymore!!

Still breastfeeding. A few people are trying to get me to put Jac on solids already but he's only 12 weeks old so I wont. It's not the 70's anymore!! He had his 2nd jabs on thursday and he was a ninja. I can't believe he's almost 3 months old! He's making loads of noises now and always smiling. We have lovely chats. Zoe's getting a bit more into him now she can make him smile. He is very smitten with his big sister.

Can't wait to see all the new babies!!!


----------



## samzi

wow, 12 weeks. thats flown by!!! saying that though, time seems to be flying by very fast these days!!! :lol:


----------



## tori_cottier

Msmith you will love mat leave, I was dreading leaving in a way but after the first week i started to love it. i miss my work friends and the husle and busle of the business world but it's nice to know we'll go back to it in 6 months (altho the throught dreads me a little as i will have to leave orry :cry:) How long are you off for. . . Not long now and lo will be here :happydance:

raerae i cant beleive its 3 months already, does the sleep get any better? I'm the same as you with regards to starting lo on solids but mines people nagging me to give him a bottle to take away the lack of sleep, but as far as i'm concerned if i'm happy with it why are they so bothered? stick to your guns hun 

Well Orry Rainbow forest swing arrived today and he loves it i managed to get 2 hours of cleaning and cooking sone then he went onto his playmat after a feed and had a further hour playing (altho i couldn't resist playing wih him) he's started to giggle now which melts my heart everytime he's growing so fast and it scary to think he's only 6 weeks old and he's already growing his own little personality already, soppy i know but he's so sweet. . . 

DH went out and bought me a wii as i'm concerned i'm not gettign to the gym like i use to. . . it's good as i can do my yoga when little ones asleep but we seem to have got a pattern of playing tennis :winkwink:

Caitlenc Congrates on the baptism, thats one other thing on my list to do :wacko:

well I'm off to finish my book and then i bed 

lot of love to you all not long before we can set that new naughty baby thread :happydance:


----------



## flowertot

hi ladies. 

glad everything is going well for you Tori. Orry sounds fantastic. 

i've been logging BH on contraction master again tonight as i seem to be getting a lot of them. 

here is what i have so far - 

this is how many mins apart they have been so far 5, 4 ,5 ,6 ,6, 4, 4, 4, 5, 3, 4, 5, 4. the first few lasted arond 40 seconds and the last few around 1min to 1min 20secs

can't be the real thing they don't hurt, they are just a little uncomfortable. is it normal to have so many though???


----------



## tori_cottier

flowertot said:


> hi ladies.
> 
> glad everything is going well for you Tori. Orry sounds fantastic.
> 
> i've been logging BH on contraction master again tonight as i seem to be getting a lot of them.
> 
> here is what i have so far -
> 
> this is how many mins apart they have been so far 5, 4 ,5 ,6 ,6, 4, 4, 4, 5, 3, 4, 5, 4. the first few lasted arond 40 seconds and the last few around 1min to 1min 20secs
> 
> can't be the real thing they don't hurt, they are just a little uncomfortable. is it normal to have so many though???

It is hun, and it's a really good sign as these are the ones that pushes your body into labour not long now hun bare with them i know they can be such a pain.


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Well I have a UTI... on antibiotics and really worried to have one so early. Am hoping that my 1st sample results are back on the system today. Am waiting for the MW to call me back


----------



## flowertot

sorry you have a UTI hun. the good thing is that its diagnosed and being treated. hope it clears up soon for you. :hugs:


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

I just hope it hasn't done any harm already...

How are the BH's going flowertot?


----------



## caitlenc

Hi Ladies!:flower:

I feel like I am never on here anymore! I can't believe how close most of our ladies are to giving birth...another crop of naughty babies on the way!:happydance:

Flower, how are those BH's getting along? Sorry to hear about your accidents, that must've been really scary!:hugs:

Mum2be, hope you're feeling better, glad they diagnosed your UTI early...

Samzi, can't believe how close you're getting!:happydance:

RaeRae, glad Jac is doing so well hun.

Blondie, how is it going?

Tori, sounds like Orry is sucking you dry!:winkwink: You are a good and patient mom, girlie.

Beth, how is little Callum doing? Sounds like expressing is the way to go for you...

Meemee, any news??

:hugs: to all I have missed!


----------



## caitlenc

Now for my update...

Harper was 10 weeks old on Sunday. We had her baptized, and it went very well, she was a superstar! She didn't make a peep during the entire service, we were very proud.

She is smiling and giggling lots now, which is just wonderful. At her last appointment a week ago she weighed 11 pounds 2 ounces, and is in the 50th percentile for height and weight...not bad for coming along 3 weeks early! Getting her jabs was traumatic, but she recovered quickly. I have never seen her cry like that, though...it broke my heart!:cry:

She goes down to sleep pretty easily at night, usually around 8 o'clock. She's been waking for a feed around 2, and then around 6. I am hoping the 2 am feed will be dropped soon.:sleep:

We are getting ready to fly over to the UK this Friday to see my in-laws in Cheltenham. I am nervous about traveling with her, but it is an overnight flight, so hopefully she'll sleep for most of it.:wacko: We will be there for a week, and I am so looking forward to introducing her to them. She is the first grandchild, so they are very excited!

Anyway, hope all is well with my girlies!:hugs: to you all!


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

caitlenc said:


> Hi Ladies!:flower:
> 
> Mum2be, hope you're feeling better, glad they diagnosed your UTI early...

it was self diagnosed, I think it may have looked quite comical when I pitched up at the Drs on my way home from a night shift with my urine samples in one hand and ward based test results in the other!!

Glad the christening went well and hope u have a good trip over


----------



## flowertot

Mum2bewaiting said:


> I just hope it hasn't done any harm already...
> 
> How are the BH's going flowertot?

I'm still getting them just not as many as last night. i didn't think i would get to 40 weeks but looks like i might now. i just hope it all starts naturally. 

hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## samzi

not too far from where i am cait :) have fun. hope the weather improves a bit!


----------



## topazicatzbet

good to hear from you cait, so glad the baptisum went well, are there any pics???

im planning on having a naming ceromony in the summer for callum followed by a bbq.

think callum is going through a growth spurt as he seams to want to feed every 2 hrs at the mo and is taking a fair bit. hope i can keep up with him or i might have to top him up with formula. 

well im planning on going home tom, so will be going it alone. help!


flowertot, im sure you ll start soon with those bh, i cant see you going much over. 

mum2be, glad you cought the uti early, im sure all will be ok. get yourself some cranberry juice. 

:hugs: to everyone else
cant wait for more naughty babies


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

u seem to have got into the swing of things Beth, am sure u will be fine :hugs:
Naming ceremony sounds good Beth, it is my 30th in November on a Saturday, as all our friends and family live some distance away I was thinking of combining the 2 events...
DH said about cranberry juice, but I was led to beieve it is only good for preventing uti's... can't stand the stuff, but I guess the chances of me getting another are pretty high atm so will have to get some once I am not quite so picky/limited on what I take in...


----------



## RaeRae

tori_cottier said:


> raerae i cant beleive its 3 months already, does the sleep get any better? I'm the same as you with regards to starting lo on solids but mines people nagging me to give him a bottle to take away the lack of sleep, but as far as i'm concerned if i'm happy with it why are they so bothered? stick to your guns hun

We have good days and bad days. Saturday night he was very restless and it was awful but I think that could be because of his jabs. Sunday night he slept from 11pm to 5.30 am so it was lovely!


----------



## Freyasmum

Mum2bewaiting said:


> u seem to have got into the swing of things Beth, am sure u will be fine :hugs:
> Naming ceremony sounds good Beth, it is my 30th in November on a Saturday, as all our friends and family live some distance away I was thinking of combining the 2 events...
> DH said about cranberry juice, but I was led to beieve it is only good for preventing uti's... can't stand the stuff, but I guess the chances of me getting another are pretty high atm so will have to get some once I am not quite so picky/limited on what I take in...

I'm just getting over a UTI too. The cranberry juice is so sweet, it's disgusting! It is definitely worth it though - I was in SO much pain the first day, then started antibiotics and cranberry and felt better so quickly.
I have found cranberry extract supplements though, which are much easier. It says on the jar to take one a day as a preventative, or two for treatment - worth a crack! 
You are so lucky you caught it early on. Honestly, the day I noticed mine I had a sore lower back in the morning, then one time where my pee was burning so bad... then it just started hurting when I was walking, then every time I moved! OH had to come and pick me up from work.

Hmmm. Maybe I should have posted this in your journal? I'll whack it in there as well to make sure you don't miss it.


----------



## topazicatzbet

well the going home has been put on hold. you need ice skates to get out my mum and dads vilage today. they have shut off all the main rds cos the busses are crashing. no way am i risking driving with callum in the car. will try tom if not fri is supposed to be warmer.

had to cancel the hv appointment tom so they are gonna ring on mon to try and arrange to come.
mw made it today though, bless her and has discharged us. callum is weighing 7lb 9oz now.


sorry to hear your not well too freyasmum. glad your on the mend now though


----------



## pipkintyler

Hello to all,

Mum2be and Freyasmum, I know what you mean about UTI's, I've been drinking cranberry juice like crazy as they thought I might have one, but I was tested 2 weeks ago and they haven't come back to me, mine didn't hurt too bad though, poor you too.

Beth, Hope you can get home soon.

Flower and Meemee, hope those naughtie babies make an appearence soon.

Caitlen, Blondie, Raerae an Tori, anymore pictures of your little one's yet? Would love to see some more.

Samzi and msmith, not long now.

As for me, I'm fine getting really fed up with the snow now though as fed up with having to walk so slowly incase I slip or anything. Well I have under 100 day's to go now and I remember not so long ago I was getting excited as I had under 200 day's to go so this is all getting very frightning now, potentially I could be having my baby in 12 weeks time as I could be going in for my C section then, how weird!!!


----------



## Freyasmum

pipkintyler said:


> Well I have under 100 day's to go now and I remember not so long ago I was getting excited as I had under 200 day's to go so this is all getting very frightning now, potentially I could be having my baby in 12 weeks time as I could be going in for my C section then, how weird!!!

Me too!!! It's starting to get a bit real, isn't it?
... and I still have not bought a single thing!


----------



## samzi

Im still taking antibiotics for mine, just got 2 left so by tomorrow il have finished them. They have worked a ruddy treat, its so good being able to go to the loo without it hurting anymore!


----------



## flowertot

Mum2be and Freyasmum - hope you both get better soon. i've managed to escape having any uti's, but now i've said that will probably get one tomorrow! 

pipkin and freya's mum - this is the point were time really started to fly by for me. feel like i've only just entered third tri. 

Samzi - glad your uti has cleared up and you feel better. 

nothing much happening with me. still having the BH but i've been quite busy and stressed so that could be the reason i'm getting so many. my car insurance claim is starting to stress me out already. i'm getting constant phone call from insurance company, solicitors, hire car company etc and spent 2 hours last night hunched over filling in forms for various different people. my back is so twingy too. don't need this at the moment :hissy: i just want to relax.


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

:rofl: freyasmum, I have been at work today, and my back don't half acheit was that busy that I ended up downing a jug of juice in one goat lunch time after there I hae been tryng to get some juice for about 3 hours :hissy: hoping that tomorrow ill be a bit better but am starting on the juice jugs at 7.30 in handover :D

It s not much better here Beth,ur much better of staying put :hugs:

That's a pain with the insurance Flowertot, hope it gets sorted quickly

hope ur feeling better to Samzi

:hugs: Pip


----------



## meemee

Hi all!
Sorry to hear about so many UTI's going around! when i had mine i didn't take antibiotics i only took the natural cranberry pills which work so well! within a day or so i didn't notice any pain, was great!
Haven't heard from blondie in a while, hope she's going okay :hugs:
Heres hoping the weather clears up for all in the northern hemisphere!

and I'm still very much pregnant! im very lucky i haven't got an overly massive bump or id be really sick of this :D im going to go for a walk through the botanical gardens with OH today (it's very hilly) and hope that gets something moving :happydance:


----------



## flowertot

good luck with your walk tomorrow meemee, hope its gets things started.


----------



## samzi

i have really bad heartburn and its doing my head in. i feel awful :(


----------



## msmith

Hi All,
I am 36 weeks today and have been feeling pretty good about things, even though I am shattered after a few uncomfortable and broken nights sleep. Well, I went to see the midwife today and she wants me to go and see the hospital consultant as I am measuring only 35 weeks. She is unsure if it is because I am tall or because baby has dropped or because baby is not growing as expected. I am trying not to worry, but as much as you try and think positive thoughts there is always that niggling feeling. The heartbeat was fine and everything else seems ok so I really need to try not to worry. Roll on Wed for the hospital appointment. Has anyone else experienced this?
Hope you are all ok and coping with those UTIs.
Catch up soon
:hugs:


----------



## topazicatzbet

i think your midwife is being dramatic hun, they normally allow 3 cm either way before starting to worry.

i was 4 cm smaller by 40 weeks and callum was 7lb 4oz so a healthy weight.


here are a few more pics of callum

https://i121.photobucket.com/albums/o224/topazicatzbeth/DSCF1759.jpg
https://i121.photobucket.com/albums/o224/topazicatzbeth/DSCF1756.jpg
https://i121.photobucket.com/albums/o224/topazicatzbeth/th_DSCF1738.jpg


----------



## meemee

ms smith- ive been measuring a cm under each week since i was 35 weeks and i had a scan because the midwife thought buby might be breech and did a quick growth scan at the same time and it's measuring spot on according to the scan :) so i wouldn't get too worried about it if i were you, like beth said, she sounds like she's being a bit over-dramatic :hugs:


----------



## msmith

Thank you Beth and Meemee you have really helped settle my nerves and reassure me. I feel alot better knowing that you 2 have been through it and all is well. Callum looks gorgeous Beth, what a cutie. 
:hugs:


----------



## tori_cottier

Hi girls well it's hard to keep up with you guys these days as i seem to miss a few days and you all become mother hens and chat like made hehehe, 

Is there any more signs Flowertot and Meemee? i'm logging in now every so often to see if you two are any closer. 

Samzi is the count down to your scan on facebook?

Mum2be try the cranberry juice warm its a lot nicer to get down that way! (it helped me anyhow)

i can't seem to upload any photos is anyone else having any problems?


----------



## samzi

hehe yes :blush:

4 sleeps to go :lol:


----------



## flowertot

msmith - totally agree with the others. 1cm is nothing. i've seen other ladies on here measuring 5 cms behind and everything is fine. 

Samzi - hope the heartburn doesn't last too long for you. have you heard that you tend to get lots of heatburn if LO has lots of hair? i heard that but i didn't have any with dd and she was born with a mop of dark hair so not sure if there is any truth in it.

Beth - Gorgeous pics of Callum. 

Meemee - hang in there can only be a matter of days now. 

as for me nothing yet. still getting BH on and off but thats about it.


----------



## samzi

yeah ive heard that - i wonder if its true :lol:

not that long to find out really!


----------



## flowertot

samzi said:


> yeah ive heard that - i wonder if its true :lol:
> 
> not that long to find out really!

Midwife asked me when dd came out if i'd had heartburn because she had loads of hair. She seemed quite shocked when i said no.


----------



## samzi

eek, i have quite annoying bump cramps and i think ive lost a bit more plug too


----------



## tori_cottier

samzi said:


> eek, i have quite annoying bump cramps and i think ive lost a bit more plug too

Dont worrie to much hun the plug can come away weeks before anything can happen, but its a good sign your bodies getting ready for the big day. . . . can we see scan pics pleasssssssse

xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

i had realy bad heartburn and callum has a fair amount of hair.

i had really bad heartburn during labor and didnt know what was worse that or the contractions.


----------



## samzi

sure you can tori - thats if they give me any!!! :lol:

mw in an hour, got this annoying stitch like pain on side of bump and its soo uncomfy!


----------



## flowertot

due date tomorrow and i'm going to clean the house from top to bottom followed by a curry for dinner and :sex: before bed :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

good luck flower xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

good luck hun. 

well i made it home this afternoon. :happydance::happydance: feels strange being home alone with callum.
my poor mum and sister are already missing him like mad.


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

glad ur home :hugs:


----------



## Freyasmum

Welcome home, Beth!
Thanks for posting more pics too - your boy is just SO gorgeous! I bet you (and all our other new mums) are spending a lot of time just staring at him with a goofy grin on. I know I would be.


----------



## Blondie

Hi ladies :)

Sorry I've not been on for a while - it's coming up to 31st January and as an accountant it means my clients etc are all wanting their self-assessments filed so been pretty busy juggling Zara and HMRC :rofl: Just about sorted now though :)

Zara's doing well - she slept for 7 hours 45 minutes last night, is eating us out of house and home and now weighs 10lb15oz - a little porker!

oops there goes the baby monitor - better go sort her out - be back later to post photos etc


----------



## Freyasmum

Wow - nearly 8 hours sleep? That's awesome!
Glad you are well. Look forward to seeing some new pics of your little princess. :)


----------



## samzi

goodluck flower!!


----------



## flowertot

went to the hospital again with reduced movement (went at 35 weeks too). i've been worried i've not been feeling him anywhere near as much and also cold drink etc didn't help. anyway they hooked me up to monitor etc and agreed that he doesn't seem to be moving as much as he should but heartrate etc were fine so they weren't that concerned. they said though because i'm at term they want me to go in tomorrow morning for more monitoring and possible induction. apparently because i'm at term its better to be safe and just get him out. 

have been running around the house like a mad woman making sure everything is ready. i'm scared at the though of induction but happy that i could be meeting my little boy tomorrow.


----------



## Mork

Good luck hon x


----------



## meemee

flowertot thats so exciting about maybe seeing your baby tomorrow! 
i wish my baby was looking like it wants to be here some time soon!
had a sweep today, really not comfortable :wacko: she said my cervix was all still closed :dohh: but owell! it'll happen soon
i had my first braxton hicks today soon after my sweep which was exciting though!


----------



## Freyasmum

Good luck Flower!! Sounds like another Naughty baby is on the way!! :dance:



> had a sweep today, really not comfortable

They're not fun, are they? I had one (or two? can't remember...) with Freya. Fat lot of good it did too.
You're overdue now, aren't you Meemee? How many days? Have they started talking induction yet? It came up for me when I was about 10 days over, I think, and they did it a couple of days after that (due to low amniotic fluid).
How's the weather where you are? It's been total pants here (Welly), which has actually been OK with me as I'd really been starting to feel the heat.


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

good luck Flowertot :wohoo:


----------



## flowertot

don't get too excited girls, i'm back from the hospital and i'm still pregnant! 

went in for the monitoring and LO was very active. stayed hooked up to it for nearly 2 hours and got a very numb bum in the process. anyway they said they were happy that LO is fine and that i could go home. midwife attempted a sweep (which was horrible), she was messing around for ages but said that she couldn't reach my cervix so that was a painful waste of time! 

will have another attempt at MW appointment on Friday if nothing happens before then. 

hope you are all having a lovely weekend.


----------



## samzi

happy 36 weeks to me :happydance:

SCAN DAY tomorrow :yipee:


----------



## Blondie

:hugs: to Meemee and Flowertot - being overdue is so fustrating isn't it :( I think I was starting to go insane by the time she decided to enter the world :)

Samzi - can't believe you are 36 weeks now :)

Well Zara is 7 weeks old today :wacko: time is flying so fast and she is growing so much - I don't want her to grow any more as I like her being a tiny baby :(


----------



## Freyasmum

Get used to that feeling Blondie! I wish Freya could stay 4 forever!! :haha:

Happy 36 weeks Samzi!! :dance: Enjoy your scan. 

Flower - sorry to hear you're still preggers. Still, can't be long now.


----------



## topazicatzbet

meemee and flower :hugs: cant be long now.

samzi almost full term. enjoy your scan. 

mum2be, how you feeling now hun. 

well callum slept foe 4 1/2 hrs solid last night :happydance: then went right back off after for another 3. :happydance:

im hoping to call into work tom with him to show him off. depends how busy they are though.


----------



## Blondie

A few more Zara photos for you :)

In the outfit her nan bought for her
https://i594.photobucket.com/albums/tt21/blondiedawn/zara/DSC00058.jpg

The cats on sentry duty making sure she doesn't run off anywhere :rofl:
https://i594.photobucket.com/albums/tt21/blondiedawn/zara/DSC00073.jpg

At this rate she will be too big for the pram in a few weeks :wacko:
https://i594.photobucket.com/albums/tt21/blondiedawn/zara/DSC00076.jpg

My cuddly little monster :cloud9:
https://i594.photobucket.com/albums/tt21/blondiedawn/zara/DSC00078.jpg


----------



## samzi

she is so adorable blondie :cloud9:


----------



## flowertot

Aww Blondie she is gorgeous. love the pic with the cats watching over her.


----------



## topazicatzbet

awe, she looks so cute.

i think the cats were just waiting for her to clear off so they could have a play.


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

she is growing so fast Blondie, love the first outfit and the cuddle monster one :) ho have the cats been?

feeling heaps better thanks Beth, glad to have got last week done with and still feel :sick: and OMG how I want to just sleep all the time :happydance:, by this time last time all that had gone so am feeling more positive atm (not expecting it to last for long but enjoying it while it does :))

glad to here u have settled back home Beth too, bet the dogs and cats are pleased to have u back :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

mum2be, so glad your still feeling crap. lol. long may it continue.

the dogs were with me at mums, but the cats are def glad to have us home. only problem is keeping gypsy out the moses basket. :dohh:


----------



## meemee

Freyasmum said:


> They're not fun, are they? I had one (or two? can't remember...) with Freya. Fat lot of good it did too.
> You're overdue now, aren't you Meemee? How many days? Have they started talking induction yet? It came up for me when I was about 10 days over, I think, and they did it a couple of days after that (due to low amniotic fluid).
> How's the weather where you are? It's been total pants here (Welly), which has actually been OK with me as I'd really been starting to feel the heat.

im 8 days over now! i really thought baby would be early haha that didn't happen! i think my midwife is probably going to talk about inducing me around sunday because then i'll be 2 weeks over :wacko: hope buby's here before then!
I'm also in welly! it's been disgusting hasn't it! but today's nice so i might do some gardening :D


aw blondie Zara's gorgeous! such a cool photo of the one with the cats :hugs:


----------



## tori_cottier

meemee and flowertot all my wishes in the world go to you two ladies I can remember when me and Blondie where at your stage and (I hope she doesn't mind me saying this) we were the most grumpiest girls on the planet. Fingers crossed it doesn't go on to long for you ladies! 

Beth and Blondie your pic's are so cute I love them all, I can't believe how fast time goes and how big they grow in such a short space of time. Its also amazing how much your two sleep. I think we need to get all babies together so they can have stern words with Orry lol. 

Samzi yay you another mile stone past not long hun 

mum2be how are you?


----------



## flowertot

hey ladies.

the reason i'm up at this silly hour is because i'm in labour!! well i think i am anyway. Started losing my plug before i went to bed at about half 11 then woke up to use the loo at about quarter to 3. when i got back in bed the contractions started around 6 mins apart. they went down to 4 mins apart but have now gone up to 5 mins apart lasting about a minuite so not sure what is going on. they are getting more and more painful though which is a good sign i guess. 

nobody has my number so the next update will be when we are home but all being well that will be this evening. i had dd a 7.46am and we were out by 5pm so hopefully it will be the same.


----------



## Freyasmum

:happydance: 
Good luck Flower!!!

Hopefully you will be home quick smart, and will have updated by the time I wake up the morning.

Here's to a fast & easy labour. :hugs:


----------



## tori_cottier

Ohhh good luck flowertot, 

I'll be thinking of you x x x


----------



## samzi

goodluck flower!!!

everyone is giving birth!!:lol: i want my turn!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## msmith

Good luck Flowertot, hope it all goes smoothly for you and little one. 

Meemee-Hope you are not too far behind Flowertot. Keeping fingers crossed for you.

Blondie-Zara is just gorgeous. Very cute photos.

Beth-sounds like Callum is sleeping better for you, which must make a huge difference. 

Samzi-let us know how the scan goes.

Mum2bewaiting-keep staying positive.

I'm 36.5 weeks now so not too much longer. LO is having more quiet days than active ones, but I guess that is due to the position s/he is in (back against my belly button) and the lack of room. Heartrate still fine so not worrying too much. Did you all experience this too?
Take care
:hugs:


----------



## samzi

this madam of mine is still a wriggler, though she was quieter than normal yesterday.

5 and a bit hours till scan, :yipee: so excited to be seeing her again


----------



## tori_cottier

I did msmith, I think because Orry as back to back it made it harder to feel him, but the rrom space is a little tight at your stage, Good not long as you say and all those little worries will seem a forgotten past


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

:wohoo: Flowertot

glad everyone else is well

not much here apart from a crap nights sleep (so still shattered) with a headache and still feeling :sick: :)
I had to get up this morning though as I had an appointment at 10, I have to say I don't feel muc better for getting up and going, think will stick to my lazy mornings for the time being (well after this week anyway)
NOw what to have for lunch, have a fridge full of food and don't fancy any of it, looks as though it is spagetti on toast :dohh:


----------



## Blondie

Good luck Flowertot - can't wait to hear your news :happydance:

Tori - you are definitely right on the grumpy front, I think if one more person asked me if baby had arrived yet I would have punched them by the end :rofl:

I can't remember which one of you asked how the cats were now (sorry but new mum brain = numb brain) They are both fine with baby and seem to really like her - they have never tried to touch her but they will sit down by her and watch her. It's been hard work trying to make sure the cats don't feel left out over the last couple of months because I have to shut them out of whichever room we are in during the day if we are having naps etc but I think they are happy and content :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

yay flower. hope all is going well. 

msmith, callum went much quieter towards the end, i kept prodding him to get him to move to reassure me. 

i ve just been in to work to show callum off. they all loved him. he slept all the way through it too. 

giot the health visitor coming for her first visit on thurs.


----------



## msmith

Thanks guys. Reassuring words. As much as you try not to worry you still do.
Maternity leave is fantastic. Had a lovely restful day doing things at my own speed. Popped to the shops, had a walk and a nap, a good first day off I think. Cleaning tomorrow though as feel guilty got none done today.

How was the scan Samzi?

Beth, were you really proud showing Callum of at work?

Mum2bewaiting-hope you are feeling yourself soon. Lack of sleep is horrid and if you are feeling sick on top of that, not fun.

:hugs:


----------



## msmith

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: Just noticed I am in the last ticker box :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

tbh I'm not minding so much about feeling crap as it is the only reassurance I can get at the minute
:)

:wohoo: for hitting the last box :)

How was the scan Samzi?


----------



## samzi

heylo.

scan went well thanks, placenta has moved up and out of the way :happydance: baby is head down and in the best position for delivery she said...just a matter of waiting now. didnt ask her to check the sex again as the machines there arent as good as the ones at hospital i had my 20 week scan at. so still a girl as far as we know :thumbup:

got a picture but its not very clear


----------



## topazicatzbet

thats great news, all set for take off now.


----------



## flowertot

hi ladies just got home.

Leo Daniel arrived today at 9.34am. i was only in established labour for 3.5 hours but had problems near the end and needed an assisted delivery. i will go into more detail when i've had a rest.

oh and he weighs in at 8lb 15oz! midwife was shocked at his size as i'm only 5ft 2ins and she said where the heck have i been hiding him!

anyway he's aso gorgeous. i will post pics asap :happydance:


----------



## samzi

congrats flower :hugs: cant wait to see pics xx


----------



## msmith

Congratulations Flowertot :yipee: He was a good size. Look forward to reading you birth story and seeing some pics.
:hugs:


----------



## msmith

Great news on the scan samzi. Ready for action now!!!


----------



## samzi

:lol: yup.

managed to upload my pic to photobucket but its not very clear as shes all squished up in there.


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Congrats Flowertot, can't wait to see pics :wohoo:


----------



## tori_cottier

:happydance:Yay more babies! Congratulations hun, can't wait to read all about it.


----------



## tori_cottier

Evening Ladies 

Well Orry has started to master the art of sleeping, as he had his last feed at 1.30am and slept until 5.15 a whole 3hrs and 45min i know it doesn't sound much but it was bliss :cloud9: he's also slowed down alot on feeding as instead of 2 hours feeding he's droped to 45min (ish) so my boy looks like he's content at last. 

I'm going to have him weight on thursday as when i went on the wii fit with him it said he was a whooping 13lb OMG so i've just got to get it checked to see if its true :huh:

(*for anyone who doesn't know about the wii fit part of the game disc offers to weight babies so you can keep track of his progression) 

Samzi so glad the scan went well you casn settle now knowing your all set for the big day!

Mum2be :hugs: to you hun i really didn't have the sickness as bad as you have but the little that i did i couldn't handle. But as you said it is reassuring to know all is going well in there!

hugs to all you ladies


----------



## tori_cottier

Evening Ladies 

Well Orry has started to master the art of sleeping, as he had his last feed at 1.30am and slept until 5.15 a whole 3hrs and 45min i know it doesn't sound much but it was bliss :cloud9: he's also slowed down alot on feeding as instead of 2 hours feeding he's droped to 45min (ish) so my boy looks like he's content at last. 

I'm going to have him weighed on thursday as when i went on the wii fit with him it said he was a whooping 13lb OMG so i've just got to get it checked to see if its true :huh:

(*for anyone who doesn't know about the wii fit part of the game disc offers to weight babies so you can keep track of his progression) 

Samzi so glad the scan went well you casn settle now knowing your all set for the big day!

Mum2be :hugs: to you hun i really didn't have the sickness as bad as you have but the little that i did i couldn't handle. But as you said it is reassuring to know all is going well in there!

hugs to all you ladies


----------



## Mork

Big congrats flowertot!!! Your turn next samzi!! xx


----------



## meemee

congrats flowertot! :flower:
feeling really happy for you but also a wee bit jealous haha
hope it all went well!:hugs:


----------



## samzi

how much per week do they put on now??


----------



## flowertot

apparently half a pound a week.


----------



## samzi

okiedoke, thanks :)

so if i go to term she should be around 8lbs(ish)


----------



## topazicatzbet

congrats flower. love the name. cant wait for pics


----------



## RaeRae

Congratulations Flowertot!!!

Here is my boy who is now over 3 months old! I can't believe it!



My beautiful babies


----------



## samzi

adorable rae :cloud9:


----------



## Freyasmum

Congratulations Flower!!!! :happydance:
Can't wait to see pics.

Raerae - look at your two! They are both beautiful. I can't believe that Jac is 3 months old already!


----------



## Freyasmum

Meemee - I hope you made the most of the weather today... It looked lovely out the window. :( Seems such a shame to be working the only days we finally get some sunshine!!
Have you been going for nice long walks? It's supposed to help (although didn't for me last time!).


----------



## pipkintyler

Congrats Flower, so pleased Leo's arrived, another naughty baby for us, can't wait for the pics. :happydance: xx

Meemee, your up next, I'm sure things will start moving for you soon, in theory you've probably got less than a week to go now. xx 

Samzi, glad everything went well with the scan. xx

Blondie and Rae, your babies are gorgeous, keep the pictures coming. xx

Tori, sounds like Orry is settling into a sleep pattern now. xx

Caitlen, how are you? xx

Beth, Glad your home now as you can get used to be being on your own with the little guy. xx

Msmith, congrats on reaching the last box, must be very exciting. xx

Freyasmum, I wish we were closer to giving birth, seems an awful long way off yet. xx

Mum2be, glad your feeling better but still sick (if that makes sense) xx

Mork, how's things going with you. xx

:hugs: to anyone I've missed. xx

Well I'm fine, I just wish I was getting closer to my due date, I'm 27 weeks today but the weeks seems to be really dragging now, I've got to write my letter to work letting them know when I plan to go off on mat leave, I'm hoping I can hold out till the end of March as I get a bonus every 3 months if I hit target which I will as I opened up a huge account recently so I could really do with the money, I'll probably only have about a week off before my C. Section but I plan to sort everything out in that week, we're going to start decorating the nursery in the next couple of weeks so it's all ready for LO when he/she arrives.

Quick question, I keep waking up with my knuckles hurting as if I've been clenching my fists all night, did anyone else have this?

:hugs: to you all. xx


----------



## Freyasmum

pipkintyler said:


> Freyasmum, I wish we were closer to giving birth, seems an awful long way off yet. xx
> 
> Well I'm fine, I just wish I was getting closer to my due date, I'm 27 weeks today but the weeks seems to be really dragging now, I've got to write my letter to work letting them know when I plan to go off on mat leave, I'm hoping I can hold out till the end of March as I get a bonus every 3 months if I hit target which I will as I opened up a huge account recently so I could really do with the money, I'll probably only have about a week off before my C. Section but I plan to sort everything out in that week, we're going to start decorating the nursery in the next couple of weeks so it's all ready for LO when he/she arrives.

Hey Pipkin. You're right - it feels like FOREVER away!! Especially when I do things like forget what week I'm on... I was thinking about it yesterday, but thought I was 30 weeks, not 27. :(

I've just booked my maternity leave. I've booked from the last week of March. Hopefully I'll be OK until then - I can work from home though so that will make it easier. I think I'll probably be off about a week before my c section too. I can't wait until I get the actual date so I can start planning properly.

I haven't had any issues with sore knuckles, sorry - can't help with that one. Have you been getting into fights in your sleep? :haha:


----------



## Blondie

Hi Ladies :)

Congratulations flowertot :happydance: - look forward to seeing some photos :)

Well my little bug had a feed at 7pm and 9pm last night then she was unsettled so she got another at 11pm but only drank about 60ml and then was out for the count by 11.30pm - she woke up at 7.45am a whopping 8 and a quarter hours later :happydance: :happydance: - Daddy was up and out to work before I got up today :rofl: - I'm sure he thinks being a mum is about having lie-ins nowadays :) I actually feel human today and should get off my skinny ass and do some cleaning really but think I'll just have a nice chilled out day instead - or I will see what mood Zara is in when she next wakes up :rofl:


----------



## RaeRae

Blondie that amount of sleep sounds amazing!!! I can't complain really coz Jac goes to sleep at about 10pm and wakes at 5am. It's a lot really but seems so early coz it's still so dark. 

Pipkin and Freyasmum - As soon as I hit third tri it seemed to drag on forever so I know how you feel!!


----------



## pipkintyler

Freyasmum said:


> pipkintyler said:
> 
> 
> Freyasmum, I wish we were closer to giving birth, seems an awful long way off yet. xx
> 
> Well I'm fine, I just wish I was getting closer to my due date, I'm 27 weeks today but the weeks seems to be really dragging now, I've got to write my letter to work letting them know when I plan to go off on mat leave, I'm hoping I can hold out till the end of March as I get a bonus every 3 months if I hit target which I will as I opened up a huge account recently so I could really do with the money, I'll probably only have about a week off before my C. Section but I plan to sort everything out in that week, we're going to start decorating the nursery in the next couple of weeks so it's all ready for LO when he/she arrives.
> 
> Hey Pipkin. You're right - it feels like FOREVER away!! Especially when I do things like forget what week I'm on... I was thinking about it yesterday, but thought I was 30 weeks, not 27. :(
> 
> I've just booked my maternity leave. I've booked from the last week of March. Hopefully I'll be OK until then - I can work from home though so that will make it easier. I think I'll probably be off about a week before my c section too. I can't wait until I get the actual date so I can start planning properly.
> 
> I haven't had any issues with sore knuckles, sorry - can't help with that one. Have you been getting into fights in your sleep? :haha:Click to expand...


Maybe I'm thinking I'm a baby isn't that what they do with their fists :haha: It is actually a pain as I'm finding it difficult to undo jars and stuff, never mind I will tell the midwife next week when I see her. Well my fingers have been swollen ever since I came back from Lanzarote and I was beginning to worry that I might have to get my rings cut off, well the other day I had a feeling that I would be able to get my engagement ring off and after half an hour of trying I actually managed it, thank god!! only my wedding ring to go but that's not quite so bad as there is no stone in it so at least if they have to cut it off it will be quite easy to sort out once the swelling has gone down after I've given birth, bloody rings!!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

gosh im so jelous blondie. i thought i was doing well getting to sleep 1-4.30 then 5.15- 815 last night, and he slept in him moses basket all night rather than in with me.

i was a bit worred this morning as callum hadnt had a poo since yest morning, but he put an end to that worry this afternoon while we were out shopping by having a massive clear out. it had come up his nappy and was all over his vest, poor boy was swimming in it.


----------



## Blondie

Don't worry about lack of poo Beth - I remember when Zara was about 3 weeks old she didn't poo for about 48 hours and I was having a panic but apparently most babies seem to sometimes go for a couple of days occasionally. Zara now seems to be a regular once a day girl and if she goes any longer now I really get to know about it as she is a right grouch :rofl:

Tip for long nights sleep for Zara seems to be to feed her up before bedtime so she has feeds at 7pm, 9pm and 11pm ish and then she is so stuffed she sleeps solid :rofl: Though she is starving when she eventually wakes up so has another big feed then aswell. She is eating so much more than what the guidelines on the formula tin says but as long as she is hungry I'll keep feeding her - plenty of time for diets later on in life and hopefully she will take after me anyway and be able to eat as much as she wants and always stay a reasonable weight :rofl: We've also started sleeping Zara in the nursery now with the monitor on (not that we need a monitor with the volume that she cries :rofl: ) - she seems more settled in there and if she is having a bad night I just sleep in the bed in the nursery and let my DH have a quiet sleep in our bedroom.


----------



## Mork

Hey all!
Pipkin, thanks for asking - I am very well thanks! Mini Mork is growing and kicking well, plus we hit viability this week!!!
Glad to hear you are well. I put my maternity leave in writing last week - am beginning it on my due date!!!!!! Think I may regret that come April!!!!!!! lol!!!
xx


----------



## flowertot

hi ladies. here are a couple of pics of my little prince.
 



Attached Files:







Photo1305.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 10









Photo1316.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## topazicatzbet

he is gorgeous flowertot. well dne hun. :hugs:


----------



## Blondie

Aww he is scrumptious Flowertot :)


----------



## RaeRae

Awwww flowertot he's gorgeous!!!!!

Had to put this up.



He's 13lbs 14oz now I can't believe it!!


----------



## msmith

With all these naughties baby pics I can't wait to meet ours.
Congrats again Flowertot.

Well, I had the hospital consultant appointment today to check on my growth. In a nutshell my community midwife was concerned I was measuring 35 weeks rather than my official 36 weeks and wanted me to pop to the hospital just to be on the safe side. After a lengthy 1.5 hour wait I was seen, only to be faced with a consultant who was very confused about why I had been sent. She could not understand why my midwife had recommended I come when only measuring 1cm off. Anyway, after a quick once over I was given the all clear and reassured. It was frustrating to have wasted a morning time wise, but I suppose better to be safe than sorry. It was obvious from the consultants tone that she thought it was a complete inappropriate referral and did not seem to impressed with my midwife. Glad all is ok though.

Loving this maternity leave. Did not think I would be enjoying the time off as much as I am. I was obviously ready for it!

Sorry for rambling.

:hugs: to you all.


----------



## topazicatzbet

glad the consultant could reassure you. is your miswife newley qualified cos it sounds like she had a bit of a wobble. 

well callum has ben very needy today, every time i put him down he would wake up and cry. typical cos i wanted to get the cleaning done ready for the health visitor coming tom.

he is fast asleep now it is too late to do anything. :dohh:

what did your health visitors do on the first visit those who have already had a visit.


----------



## pipkintyler

Ahhh, Flower, Leo is completely gorgeous, congrats to you and your family. xx


----------



## Blondie

OMG - currently on 9 hours and 15 minutes sleep and still waiting for Z to wake up :happydance: :happydance:

Off for coffee with the NCT ladies this morning so hope she wakes up at some point :rofl: I never thought I'd see this day :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## msmith

Wow Blondie, sounds fantastic. I'm not getting that much sleep at the mo, even without baby :rofl:
Have a lovely day with the NCT girls.

Beth, If it is any consolation I am sure the health visitor will not be looking at the state of the house. Hope Callum is better today for you.

Nope, Midwife is in her 50's so don't know what was going on the day I saw her.


----------



## topazicatzbet

gosh blondie, are you drugging the girl????? lol

well the health visitor was lovely. def not the oger they are made out to be.

thanklfully callum settled for the night and slept for 3 hr stints and seams more settled today. i ve started him on the infacol, as i think he had a bit of colic yest. i ve also decided to switch him to formula now. the expressing is really hard work now im home alone and its taking too long.


----------



## Blondie

I could so get used to this :) Zara currently still asleep after going down at 11pm last night so we are coming up to 9 and a half hours :happydance: :happydance: - she isn't sleeping much during the day at the moment, much happier playing for hours with the odd hours sleep here and there and come late evening she is out for the count :rofl:

Had a lovely time at NCT coffee - was 6 babies and 5 mums there and all babies were happily playing on the mats. Coffee turned into a 4 hour gossip session so we were out of the house for about 5 hours and apart from the odd little cry when she was getting overtired Zara was a star :) 

Tonight is supposed to be my night off with Alex getting up to do the morning feed so I can have a lie in but I feel a bit guilty about that now as we both went to bed at the same time and he had to get up to go to work when his alarm went off and I stayed in bed :rofl: - I even got a cup of tea in bed before he left :)

Tomorrow we are going to try and do the metro centre for the first time - Alex will no doubt be hogging the pram all day but it will be so nice to get out as a family and do something rather than stay in looking at the snow :)


----------



## samzi

Ive been having period pains since about half 11ish, maybe earlier. how exciting :lol: prob means sod all but we shall see!


----------



## flowertot

hi ladies.

really sorry but can't do personal messages. have scanned the last couple of pages and everyone seems to be doing well.

My little man does not sleep! he is forever attached to the breast. he falls asleep and i put him down then he wakes up and is searching for milk again. really tired but its early days and i'm sure he will settle down soon. aside from the lack of sleep i am totally in love :cloud9:

will try to write my birth story in the next couple of days.


----------



## tori_cottier

flowertot said:


> hi ladies.
> 
> really sorry but can't do personal messages. have scanned the last couple of pages and everyone seems to be doing well.
> 
> My little man does not sleep! he is forever attached to the breast. he falls asleep and i put him down then he wakes up and is searching for milk again. really tired but its early days and i'm sure he will settle down soon. aside from the lack of sleep i am totally in love :cloud9:
> 
> will try to write my birth story in the next couple of days.

He will settle hun, If you look back on my post when orry first came he was forever feeding and not sleeping, now he seems to have settled down alot (or i've just got use to his routine lol)

glad it's going well tho hun, enjoy chick x x


----------



## tori_cottier

ohhh samzi your update sounds good hun, 

Has anyone heard from meemee? 

Blondie I'm so gald zara loves her sleep at last, i bet those nights of colic is a distant memory!

Msmith: glad your enjoying mat leave, this is your time now hun to relax before LO arrives!

To all :hugs:

Well Orry for the first time has gone down all by him self i can't beleive it, he starting to show real signs of routine and settling with his feeds and sleep (altho not as long as zara hehehe) fingers crossed things carry on this way as i'm getting use to more sleep now :happydance:

Beth hows you and callum?


----------



## samzi

ive had some more tonight and i thought my waters might have started to go as i went to the loo and my knickers had a small wet patch on them. managed to go for bmi as i thought thats what may be causing the pains..but im still having them on and off so im confused.com :lol:


----------



## tori_cottier

samzi said:


> ive had some more tonight and i thought my waters might have started to go as i went to the loo and my knickers had a small wet patch on them. managed to go for bmi as i thought thats what may be causing the pains..but im still having them on and off so im confused.com :lol:

have you lost any more water hun?

owwww i'm so excited for you !!! (even if it may be nothingbut still exciting)

xx


----------



## samzi

i dont seem to have, if it was even that in the first place :rofl:

pains have disappeared now too..
oops i spoke too soon!


----------



## topazicatzbet

took callum to my uncles today and gt some pics done, we had real trouble with the light though which it being a crappy day and callum decieded to sleep through most of it. 

he has taken to formula no problems, my boobs are killing me though.

https://i121.photobucket.com/albums/o224/topazicatzbeth/callum22110001.jpg
https://i121.photobucket.com/albums/o224/topazicatzbeth/callum22110013.jpg
https://i121.photobucket.com/albums/o224/topazicatzbeth/callum22110014.jpg
https://i121.photobucket.com/albums/o224/topazicatzbeth/callum22110003.jpg


----------



## samzi

hes far too gorgeous beth :haha:


----------



## topazicatzbet

thanks, hows the pains going?


----------



## samzi

they have stopped. all i have now is a baby kicking me in the ribs and its not nice! :lol: 

full term on sunday, cant believe it!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

wont be long before she is here. :happydance:


----------



## samzi

:lol: hopefully not! watch me still be here in 4 weeks time though with nothing to show for it :rofl:


----------



## meemee

aww flowertot im sure he'll settle down in time :hugs:
callum is so gorgeous beth!!
well this will hopefully be my last post till i have my little one here!
getting induced tomorrow at 7.30am! so thats only 11 hours away :happydance::yipee::happydance: im so excited!!! :bunny:

im hoping that every thing goes okay though, because iv been having a few CTG scans and buby's been having a few heart rate decelerations when i get large braxton hicks so hopefully it'll deal okay with contractions and i can have a normal birth :)
Well i'll talk to you all again when im a mummy :D xoxox


----------



## Freyasmum

Good luck Meemee!!!!
You'll be fine. 

Can't wait to see pics of your LO.


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Good luck Meemee, 
Glad everyone else seems to be well and hope ur not waiting too long Samzi

AFM, saw MW on Thursday, seems UTI was caught in time as sample was clear, she wants another sample sending next week 2 weeks after finishing antibiotics. I think she is finding me ever so bemusing and got told off for over analysing everything. I cannot be that bad though as she offered to see me at 13 weeks to try and find a HB as I still hadn't got my scan through,as I am finding it easier to get through with aiming points. When I went in though I was ready to accuse her of not booking my scan, it arrived on the doormat 10 minutes after I got home :dohh: Scan is on the 10th Feb when I'll be 12+6, and have rearrange to see MW at 14 weeks.
So I just have to not bleed between now and then...


----------



## topazicatzbet

good luck meemee.

mum2be, great news about the scan date, not that long now. 

i have the best sister in the world, she spoils callum rotten. she has bought him a bumbo, cant wait til he can use it.


----------



## samzi

goodluck meemee :hugs:


----------



## msmith

Good luck Meemee, can't wait to see the pictures of your LO.
Mum2be, your scan date is the same week I am due, not long to go!!! 
Samzi, anymore news???

No signs my end, happily cleaning and baking. Just waiting for the cakes to cool before digging in!!

:hugs: to you all.


----------



## pipkintyler

Good luck Meemee, we'll be thinking of you.

Mum2be, glad you got your scan date through, your midwife sounds lovely.

Who's going to be first Samzi or Msmith???

Glad all is well with our other naughty babies.

xx


----------



## tori_cottier

Beth callum is perfect hun, love the photo's

Any news on meemee?

Mum2be: would you like me to send you my heart monitor it really helped reassure me when i was at your stage and all the way through to be honest. I'm not useing it at the moment and you would of had lo by the time on the third one. PM if you do.

ohhh it so exciting at the moment with you girls we've got so many lo coming in such a short period of time. 

pipkintyler how are you hun?

To all you ladies hugs


----------



## topazicatzbet

when are you planning on starting to try for number 3.

im gonna start trying for number 2 in jan 2011.


----------



## tori_cottier

topazicatzbet said:


> when are you planning on starting to try for number 3.
> 
> im gonna start trying for number 2 in jan 2011.


I think it will be sept/oct time, as my period hasn't come through so i think i'm one of the lucky ones who breast feeds and it stops yay so going to get my body back to normal for a few months after stopping the breast. ohhh we could be back to ttcing together again (can't beleive i'm getting a little excited again about ttcing)


----------



## meemee

im back! 
I got induced at 7.30am this morning, labour kicked in properly at around 5pm and my beautiful little girl Sienna Claire was born at 8.05pm weighing 7.2 pounds with the cord wrapped twice around her neck and then a rather large knot in the cord also!
was bloody painful but so worth it! we're all home now and feeling good :D




https://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn45/nikdamnstraitdowman/P1010715.jpg


----------



## tori_cottier

awwww congratulations hun, she's perfect! and so very cute x x x


----------



## msmith

She is absolutely beautiful Meemee. Congrats.


----------



## topazicatzbet

congrats meemee, she looks so tiny.


----------



## samzi

oh meemee she is gorgeous!!! x


----------



## samzi

:wohoo: happy 37 weeks to me. can believe i have got here!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

congrats on full term hun. :hugs:


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Wow meemee :cloud9:


----------



## pipkintyler

Oh meemee, she is absolutely beautiful, congratulations, xxx


----------



## pipkintyler

tori_cottier said:


> Beth callum is perfect hun, love the photo's
> 
> Any news on meemee?
> 
> Mum2be: would you like me to send you my heart monitor it really helped reassure me when i was at your stage and all the way through to be honest. I'm not useing it at the moment and you would of had lo by the time on the third one. PM if you do.
> 
> ohhh it so exciting at the moment with you girls we've got so many lo coming in such a short period of time.
> 
> pipkintyler how are you hun?
> 
> To all you ladies hugs

Hi Tori, I'm fine thanks, can't wait for it to be my turn but I've got at least 10 weeks to go, oh well never mind the last week has flown by so I'm hoping the rest do to. xx


----------



## Freyasmum

Wow! Meemee - she's absolutely GORGEOUS!!!!
Congratulations!


----------



## Blondie

Congratulations Meemee :) She is gorgeous :happydance: 

OK so who is next? :rofl:


----------



## topazicatzbet

cant believe callum is 4 weeks old already.


----------



## tori_cottier

is he already? but they do say the first few years go quick, My DD has moved like a whirl wind!


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

topazicatzbet said:


> cant believe callum is 4 weeks old already.

I know, it has gone so quickly with all the naughty babies, I was tlalking last night to DH as am meeting someone else I met on here for coffee this week and DH said that 'her baby will be almost a month now' (he got confused) so I said oh u mean Beth, then I was like crikey that has gone quick... I was quite shocked that he had remembered (and was obviously listening back in December!) :rofl:


----------



## topazicatzbet

lol, we ll have to arrange another coffee at the whiterose soon.


----------



## samzi

I think msmith will go before me :)


----------



## msmith

All quiet my end Samzi. I think you have been having more symptoms than me so maybe you are next in line. 
As much as I want to meet LO I am enjoying some 'me' time with lie ins etc. Can't imagine we'll be getting many of those when LO arrives. 
:hugs:


----------



## samzi

:lol: no i seriously doubt that


----------



## msmith

I still can't quite believe that I have a full grown baby inside. I know it sounds weird but still can't quite get my head around it.


----------



## samzi

Im the same sometimes.

I feel like ive been pregnant for ever :rofl: i bet it will be really strange when shes here and my bump has gone


----------



## caitlenc

Hi Girls!!:flower:

We are back from the UK, and so much has happened to all of you!

Flower, Leo is gorgeous, congratulations!!:happydance:

Meemee, your girl is just beautiful!:happydance:

Beth and Blondie, Callum and Zara are gorgeous!

RaeRae, your kids are beatiful!

Samzi, congrats on being full term! Can't wait to see you and MsSmith bring home your little ones!

Mum2be, sounds like all is going well, yay!

Tori, glad Orry is giving you a bit more sleep!

I know I'm missing loads of you, sorry, too many to remember!:hugs: to you all, though!


----------



## caitlenc

Well, our trip went very well, Harper was a superstar on both flights, and my in-laws were totally in love with her! It is great to be home, though. We moved Harper into her nursery upon our return...she woke every couple of hours the first night, but last night she went down at 8 and didn't wake until 3 for a feed, then back to sleep until 6. I'm jealous of you, though, Blondie...9 hours would be just fantastic!

Now I am dreading returning to work, which I have to do February 5th.:nope: It is goign to be soooo hard.

Harper is doing fabulously, she smiles and giggles all the time now, it is such a fun stage!

Well, she's squeaking, I'd better go tend to her. :hugs: to you all!!


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

coffee sounds good Beth, dunno if u have much planned for this week but I need to go to the white rose on Thursday or friday as need to go trouser hunting (and then probably top hunting) as none of my trousers fit me well enough for a night out :hissy:

Sounds as though u had a fab time Caitlenc...


----------



## topazicatzbet

i can do either hun, just tell me the day and time and we ll meet you there.


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

friday then? what time suits u? have got some bits to do in the morning, but should be free from lunch time xx looking forward to it :)


----------



## flowertot

hi ladies. 

beth - those pics of callum are gorgeous.

meemee - congratulations. sienna is beautiful.

samzi - happy full term.

hi to everybody else. 

Leo has started to sleep slightly longer now. last night he went to sleep at 9.30pm and didn't wake until 1am for a feed, then went back down from 2am until 5am. most of the time its at least every 1 hour to 1.5 hours. hopefully he will continue to sleep for longer. will try to get some more pics on later. i've still not managed to write birth story but will do soon, promise.


----------



## topazicatzbet

Mum2bewaiting said:


> friday then? what time suits u? have got some bits to do in the morning, but should be free from lunch time xx looking forward to it :)

well callum like to have a feed at 1pm so how about 2pm


----------



## flowertot

1 week old today.
 



Attached Files:







Photo1341.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 8









Photo1339.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 8









Photo1336.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## topazicatzbet

awe bless him, love his little punk rocker hair.


----------



## flowertot

i love that i can style his hair already!


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

aww, fab pics Flower :)
2pm sound good Beth, shall we head for where we ended up last time? we could meet at Boots? xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

cool. i can have a nice fattening bun again.

im not dieting yet, although i wish someone would tell callum that, as soon as i sit down to eat he deciedes to scream.


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

:rofl: Beth,


----------



## topazicatzbet

im on :cloud9:. callum just gave me a massive smile


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

how fab :)


----------



## flowertot

aww thats lovely Beth. :yipee:


----------



## tori_cottier

Aw beth it is lovely when they start to smile and will bring the same feeling every time!

Well it's D day Orry has his jabs which i'm not looking forward to at all not sure who will cry first me or him, i've also got Courtney's at the same time so not only has one of my babies got to go through it but the other as well i think i'll let Courtney go first as she's very nervous and i think if Orry screams she'll run out in fear :cry:

Apart from that all is well this side I think :wacko: wish us luck

Love to all x x x


----------



## topazicatzbet

good luck courtney, orry and zara. hope the jabs go well.


----------



## flowertot

finally done my birth story ladies!

Leo is sleeping for 3 hours at a time during the day but has me up all night until at least 4am! need to try and turn it around. 

i've been to the docs today too. my stitches are infected so i'm now on antibiotics and my nipple are bleeding loads. Leo always has blood in his sick. the midwife said its fine though. yuck.


----------



## tori_cottier

Well I'm back and i can honestly say i want to cry my heart out the 2 little ones are fine now, me however :cry: poorer things 

Orrys asleep now and little one's gone back to school (with a bribe of chocolate fudge cake, ice cream and choclate sauce lol)

Good Luck Zara hunny for you!

xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

tori glad all went ok. and they were both very brave.

flower, sounds like you had a very scary moment. callum was the same dropped his hr, its a bit of a shock when all these extra people run in isnt it.

thankfully callum came out screaming thanks to the amazing team and the forceps.

my stitches came undone and i ended up on antibiotics thankfully i didnt get an infection.

plenty of salt water baths hun and if you can get it lavender oil. (my sis got me a lavender and tea tree bubble bath from asda) will help clear it up.are you in pain with it, i was in agony, but 3 weeks later it started getting better and now 4 weeks later it only hurts if i sit a certain way.

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## flowertot

yeah it does hurt. i have to lower myself on to the chair and it hurts when i go for a poo :blush:. think i will go and try the salt bath now. thanks hun.


----------



## msmith

Beth and Flowertot-hope you are healing ok. That part I am definitely not looking forward to.
On a cleaning binge today. Even washing walls-hopefully it is a good sign.
How are you doing Samzi?
:hugs: to everyone


----------



## Blondie

Hi Ladies :)

Well Zara's jabs went fine, she hardly bothered at all and has been fine since - in fact she has been an angel since :rofl: - was a complete star yesterday at our NCT coffee session (4 hours long) with 6 other babies to play with :) Was fast asleep at 11pm last night and woke at 9am this morning (I love this baby :rofl: ). 

She absolutely loves the baby einstein dvds which I pop on for her to watch whilst I'm having a shower or busy cleaning - a good way to keep her safely occupied for half an hour :thumbup: or I put her on her play mat and she will batter the rattles for about an hour or so :rofl: - I did tummy time with her this morning and she managed to wriggle about 6 inches up the mat using her arms and legs so I don't think it will be long til this one is crawling at this rate  - she just has so much energy and strength in her legs, arms and neck it's hard to keep her stimulated some times :) Even the doctor commented on how well developed her body was - I put it down to all the colic screaming rages with her kicking and punching out with her arms bless her. I'm starting baby signing with her now - I just use the milk sign whenever I feed her and hopefully she will begin to associate the hand action with the bottle and start to mimic it when she is a bit older - then we can move onto a couple new signs :)

Just uploading some more of my sisters photos that we did so will post them here later :)


----------



## Blondie

OK so here are a few photos we had done by my sister

https://i594.photobucket.com/albums/tt21/blondiedawn/Zara11vintage.jpg

https://i594.photobucket.com/albums/tt21/blondiedawn/Zara16vintage.jpg

https://i594.photobucket.com/albums/tt21/blondiedawn/Zara17.jpg

https://i594.photobucket.com/albums/tt21/blondiedawn/Zara22.jpg


----------



## Blondie

https://i594.photobucket.com/albums/tt21/blondiedawn/Zara23vintage.jpg

https://i594.photobucket.com/albums/tt21/blondiedawn/Zara5.jpg

https://i594.photobucket.com/albums/tt21/blondiedawn/Zara9vintage.jpg


----------



## flowertot

gorgeous pics Blondie.


----------



## samzi

I feel so rubbish this afternoon :( Got a dodgy stomach or something and feel really crap. Bump hurts from where baby has been kicking me for about 6 weeks(ish) non bloody stop :hissy: lil bugger :rofl:


----------



## topazicatzbet

hope you feel better soon samzi.

blondie the pics are great. 
zara is such a good baby, i have to say callum is good, no real screaming matches and he is getting in to a good routine, but i would love a bit more sleep, he is wanting a feed every 3 hrs on a night, which means 2 hr sleep stints for me.


edit
my ticker has gone doolally. it says he is 1 month and a day but he is 4 weeks and 4 days.
wonder if its cos he was born on the 28th and we are now the 29th????


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

how wierd Beth...
Hope these are good signs Samzi, if not hope u feel better soon :hugs:
fab pics as always Blondie

Well, have just got home, afternoon started well with getting what I wanted within 15 minutes of starting shopping, but have arrives home with only half the stuff I wanted :hissy: ho well, it was fab to see Beth and Callum, and my dog is very confused by the new smells on my jumper and jeans where Callum sat/slept :rofl: and is now sat there hinself trying to re smell me I think :D (have to say Callum was a lot easier to sit with :D)


----------



## topazicatzbet

well, he ll hsve to get used to baby smells s its good practice for him. lol

callum is sat on my knee now having his bottle, told you id mastered one handed feeding.


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

show off :laugh:


----------



## samzi

feeling better this afternoon but my side is killing where ive been kicked to death for the past 6 weeks or so :rofl:


----------



## topazicatzbet

i remember that one samzi, callum always hit the same spot i was so sore.


----------



## topazicatzbet

i took callum to the well baby clinic this morning and he weighs 9lb 3 oz now. putting him in the 50th percentile.


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

:wohoo: that is great Beth :)


----------



## flowertot

good news beth.

Leo got weighed at 10 days old and he's lost 4oz. he's getting weighed again on wednesday just to check he doesn't lose any more. he's still at good weight though at 8lb 11oz.

i'm getting all excited now because it won't be too long before more naughty baby join us :happydance:


----------



## samzi

:yipee: for 38 weeks tomorrow.

just want her here now!! :hissy: :blush:


----------



## topazicatzbet

flowertot said:


> good news beth.
> 
> Leo got weighed at 10 days old and he's lost 4oz. he's getting weighed again on wednesday just to check he doesn't lose any more. he's still at good weight though at 8lb 11oz.
> 
> i'm getting all excited now because it won't be too long before more naughty baby join us :happydance:

that sounds about right, callum lost 4 oz too but soon piled it back on.

roll on the next naughty babies.


----------



## samzi

38 weeks today :happydance:


----------



## flowertot

happy 38 weeks :happydance:


----------



## topazicatzbet

hope the scan goes well today mum2be.


callum slept til 5.30 this morning before waking up for as bottle. :happydance:
thats the longest he has gone yet.


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

sounds as though Callum is really settling down :)

well, have taken the plunge and started my pregnancy journal as everything was fab :)
Pip doing somersaults and giving the sonographer a hard time and measure spot on for dates :happydance:


----------



## pipkintyler

Mum2be, so pleased the scan went well, it's such a relief when you see him/her for the first time. xx

Hello to everyone else. xx 

Well I'm fine everything is still ticking on nicely but I must admit I'm getting a little impatient now, I love the fact that I've only 10 weeks to go at the most but everything seems to be dragging now. 

We've finally decided to start decorating the babies room so we're off to buy some paint this weekend, we've found a really cute green that we like and we've got some nice I love my bear transfers from babies R us. I keep getting conflicting idea's as to what sex my baby is everyone of my friends have had boy's apart from one who has one of each so I'm thinking even though it's about time for a girl I still think it' s going to be a boy as I've not felt sick at all throughout my pregnancy and I seem to be carrying at the front rather than all over, I can't wait to find out. :happydance: hugs to everyone. xx


----------



## flowertot

beth- so glad you are getting more sleep. hopefully it will keep getting better.

mum2be- good to see everything went well at your scan. bet you are so erlieved. 

pipkin- happy decorating. i loved that part.

i had a bad night last night. managed to put Leo down at 10:30 and he was awake again by 11:20pm then he carried on waking up every 40 mins to an hour all night. i don't know what to do. i'm so tired : (


----------



## tori_cottier

flowertot said:


> beth- so glad you are getting more sleep. hopefully it will keep getting better.
> 
> mum2be- good to see everything went well at your scan. bet you are so erlieved.
> 
> pipkin- happy decorating. i loved that part.
> 
> i had a bad night last night. managed to put Leo down at 10:30 and he was awake again by 11:20pm then he carried on waking up every 40 mins to an hour all night. i don't know what to do. i'm so tired : (

If he sleeps today hun you have to sleep with him, this all i could do in the early days x


----------



## samzi

hey ladies.

i cant believe its 10 days until my official due date!


----------



## topazicatzbet

flowertot could he be a bit colicy, might be worth trying some infacol.
callum was like that around 10 days old and we started on the infacol and it made a big difference.

glad all is going well pip

well i just got up and had a lovely relaxing bath with callum in his bouncer next to me, then when the water cooled enough i stripped him off and brought him in with me, he loves it. mum and i are going to take him swimming next week. 

im thinking of starting to introduce an earlier bed time routine for callum, but not sure if i should wait a few more weeks.
at the mo he stays downstaires with me, then at 11 i start getting ready for bed (make bottle up, put dogs to bed etc) then i take him up and give him his last bottle upstairs with night light on, change him and put to bed, and im done for midnight, and he is sleeping til around 4.

im wondering if i should now start trying bath, bottle ,story bed at around 8. s i can have a bit of time alone before bed, and in the hope he will sleep longer.
whats your bed time routines girls??


----------



## Blondie

Beth - our bedtime routine at the moment is last feed at about 9.30pm, chill out time with us until she crashes around 10-10.30pm then take her upstairs to her cot where she will sleep until about 8am. She is gradually getting earlier and earlier with going to sleep, a few weeks ago it used to be 11-11.30 and before that 12-1. Not going to try and get her to bed any earlier unless she crashes as I like the extra hours in the morning :rofl:

Mum2be - so glad the scan went well :)

Samzi - I can't believe you're nearly at your due date :)

Well Zara has been good recently - a bit of a bad night last night as she woke up at 5.30am but it was her first night in the cot bed and she fell asleep in it at 10pm but I think she was a bit cold when she woke this morning so might have to put a cardigan on her tonight. After 5.30am feed she then fell asleep again in the pram downstairs (which I promptly moved back upstairs into nursery near her monitor and went back to bed :rofl: ) She finally woke up at 11.30am :rofl:

I'm starting to suspect she is starting teething as the hand is permanently in the mouth at the moment and we are drooling for Britain :wacko: - gave her some Calpol last night as she wouldn't settle and she was asleep within 30 seconds - I think the taste of it shocked her so much she forgot she was supposed to be having a screaming rage and fell asleep :rofl:

oooh our jumperoo arrives on Monday aswell and I can't wait to try her in it - I just know she will love it :happydance:


----------



## flowertot

i thought Leo had colic but nothing seems to help. he's always groaning like he's in pain and cries so much more than dd did when she was a baby. just got to wait it out i suppose. i'm going to start giving him a bottle before bed and maybe a dummy and see how it goes. 

sounds like you have a great sleeper there Blondie, Zara sounds fab.

Beth - its always good to try to establish a good routine as early as possible i think. it would probably be harder to do if you leave it until he's older. i'm going to start taking Leo upstairs half an hour earlier each week for the next few weeks so that by the time he's three months old he's in bed by 7:30/8pm (thats the plan anyway, don't know if it will work). i need to buy a monitor first though.


----------



## topazicatzbet

callum is having an off day today. i cant do anything but sit here and cuddle him cos he cries if i put him down.

he has a day like this every once in a while. i missed the gripe water out of a few bottles over night so wonder if that has anything to do with it.


----------



## Freyasmum

Hey everyone. Sorry, I haven't had time to read everyone's updates but just wanted to say Hey.
Trust everyone is doing OK...

Things are trucking along for me. On to fortnightly midwife appointments (already!) now, and because of section have only 8 or 9 weeks to go!!!

Has anyone given any more thought to starting a thread in Groups, or Baby Club or something? Maybe in Groups would be most appropriate? That way maybe even some of our TTC friends would come back? :shrug:


----------



## topazicatzbet

Glad all is going well freyasmum

well i dont know if its cos he had an off day yest and was just really tired but callum slept through all night til 8.30 :happydance:

we then went for the 6 week check and all is well.

there is a general chat section that we can start a thread in, any ideas of a name and i ll be happy to start it off.

blondie, have you and OH started ttc yet as planned, if so keep us updated.
i ve decieded to bring forward my ttc date from jan 11 to sept 10, as if im lucky enough to fall on reasonably quickly that would mean id be due around christmas again and we have too many birthdays in dec already.


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

:wohoo: for everything going well :D

What about continuing the team naughties title, something like team naughties growing up.... (ok, that is naff but u know what I mean :D)


----------



## Mork

Naughties to teenies?????


----------



## tori_cottier

Beth My routine goes something like 

6.30-7.30 Daddy and Orry chill out time
7.30-8.00 Top to Tail or Bath 
8-8.30 (up to 9.30) Feed

this is when i move him into his cot, Normaly while he's still got his eyes open then put the mobile on for 5-10 min check on him and he's away! But this does change on a weekly bases as it's really down to him if he needs more feeds etc HTH

Can't beleive he'ssleeping through :happydance:

Hope your all well sorry i can't really give personal updates but my head is boggled!

Well Orry has been a little star the past few days we seem to be a lot more content and he's now moved from the moses basket to the cot but we still have him down with us until we go up stairs (on his last feed) and then he goes in his big cot in our room, and he loves it I really did think it would take him longer to get use to the space but if anything he's a lot more happier in there. 

My next step is to take him upstairs and into his cot in our room so he sleeps there from 9pm upwards, is all the naughty babies in there own rooms now or am i being to over the top and keeping him in with us still? 

His Jumperoo and rainforest mobile came the other day i'm not sure who was more excited me or orry but he loves it, he get a littl frustrated with the jumperoo sometimes as he can't reach all the button but he's geting there!

I'm with beth i really want to start again in august so not to catch the festive period again as i've got Orry's and DH around the same time. 

Well i'm off for my sleep providing orry doesn't wake up in the next few min

Lots of love to all you girls and fingers crossed our next 2 naughties arrive in the next week or so 

xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

:happydance::happydance: he slept through again, thought the other night was a one off but hopefully he is gonna start sleeping through most nights.

he has slept for longer since going in to his cot, i think he prefers the space too.
im still in with him tori, i plan to stay with him til he is 6 months as thats the reccommended age.


----------



## flowertot

glad everyone is getting a good nights sleep, apart from me that is :doh: have even tried giving a bottle at night but he still wakes up an hour later. 

we plan to have Leo in with us for as long as possible or until he's too big for the moses basket. can't really fit the cot in our room so if it comes to it i will have to get a blow up bed and sleep on the floor in the nursery. he's getting so big already i really don't think the basket will last him that long. 

like the idea of a new thread, can't think of a good name though.


----------



## Freyasmum

How about "Naughty as we wanna be" or "Naughty by Nature"?
I think the point is that this is no longer strictly a pregnancy buddy thread, so we should be posting somewhere more appropriate. I'd lean towards plonking us in 'Groups' so that no one is out of place, if you get what I mean.
:shrug: Just my thoughts though...


----------



## topazicatzbet

i agree then some of the girls who are still ttc can rejoin us.


----------



## flowertot

naughty by nature is quite good : ) or naughties by nature.


----------



## tori_cottier

So how are all our expecting ladies doing today, you are all very quiet!


----------



## samzi

im not feeling quite 'right' today, dunno what it is. i keep feeling really tired


----------



## Blondie

Hi ladies :)

Well we are currently having teething hell - go a very unhappy baby at the moment and the only thing that seems to work is Calpol. Was up at 4.30am this morning for about the first time in weeks. She has been grouchy for about a week now and I'm starting to go insane, can't put her down, won't sleep, constantly chewing her hands and drooling. Not a happy bunny at all :cry: Have just ordered an amber necklace to see if they work as well as everyone says they do! Something has got to work!! I can feel a hard bump under her bottom gum so I think I'm definitely right in the teething diagnosis.

Beth - I have just finished my second :witch: since giving birth so I'm now on day 9 of my cycle so it's time to start priming the pumps :sex: in preparation for ovulation. We are just going to see if we get lucky this month and if not I'll start temping and using ovulation tests next month. The hope is that I'll fall pregnant this month so baby will be due around the end of October which will tie in very nicely with my maternity leave finishing for Zara :rofl: - Now my little sister is pregnant and expecting in August I'm desperate to get pregnant again as I'm jealous she is :rofl: Please don't mention anything on facebook though as if I do get pregnant I won't be telling any family until the 12 week scan.

I must be insane :rofl:

Let me know when the new group is up and running :)


----------



## tori_cottier

samzi said:


> im not feeling quite 'right' today, dunno what it is. i keep feeling really tired

hun thats just the last few weeks of the pregancy, i couldn't get enough of cleaning and sleeping at your stage, i just felt out of it all the time! Not long yet hun


----------



## tori_cottier

Oh blondie fingers crossed all works well, if it does me and beth will just be going back onto the ttcing game when your in the last leg of your pregancy! 

Good luck with zara, orry is eating his hand and drooling but i think this is just him just finding out he's got hands for the first time or just wants feeding, I'm not looking forward to the teething part again so we'll be keeping this away for as long as possible (this will be succeded by praying to god lol)


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Good luck Blondie... u just can't resist those little pee sticks :haha:

It sounds as though you are gearing up now Samzi, hope u don't have to wait too much longer

AFM, tried the doppler this morning and found the heartbeat almost instantly :wohoo: DH doesn't know I have got it, so am going to use it tonight as though am for 1st time, didn't want to tell him until I had got it so he didn't panic aswell ;)
Also went to mothercare to get come work tights and came home with an electric breast pump too, :dohh: it was half price (and one of the 2 I had been thinking about), so IF I dont use it (which I am hoping is very unlikely), if I keep it packaged then I should at least get my money back on it... well DH's money, as his card accidently feel out of my purse into the reader :blush: (but then I did put a large food shop on mine yesterday...)


----------



## topazicatzbet

dont worry blondie, whats said on bnb stays on bnb. good luck

hang in there samzi, not long now.

shall i start the new thread called naughties by nature then??

well i had 3 nights of callum sleeping through, but last night he was up at 5.30, still not bad though i guess. im hoping it was cos he has some trapped wind cos i couldnt get a burp from him at the end of his bottle.
im dreading teething, i need my sleep.


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

sounds good Beth :D
not heard from msmith for a while when is she due? I think she will be next to go after Samzi won't she....


----------



## topazicatzbet

ok i ve started the thread naughties by nature in the group section, 
do we need a new sig now for those of us who arent knocked up anymore. 

i ll try and hunt out some of the old naughties who are still ttc and pm them. 
any suggestions of names?


----------



## samzi

i found our new home :happydance:


----------



## pipkintyler

Well ladies it's a shame there is nobody still posting on here, I'm up the duff again, just!!! Hoping for a sticky one again and would of been nice if some of you were too at the same time. Hope your all ok. :hugs:


----------

